# ROFR Thread January to March 2019 *PLEASE SEE FIRST POST FOR INSTRUCTIONS & FORMATTING TOOL*



## pangyal

Hi everyone!


This thread can be an invaluable tool for buyers looking for some help when researching the most up-to-date prices for DVC contracts on the resale market, so I encourage everyone to post their contracts when they are sent to Disney, no matter if they are big, small, or in-between !

*If you would like me to post your details, PLEASE USE THE FOLLOWING LINK TO GENERATE YOUR DATA STRING OR I CANNOT ADD YOU (yes, I am being totally mean this round!):*

*https://rofr.scubacat.net*
*
Just plug in all of the relevant data and post the resulting string in its entirety.*

If you would like to double-check your entries after using the tool, just know that I need your username at the front and all data in the following order:

DISname---Price per point-Total cost (Price per point x # of points + Maintenance Fees to be paid at closing + Closing fees)-# of points-Home resort-Use Year-# of points available first year (banked or not),# of points current year, # of points following year, and year after that, followed by Date Sent for ROFR.


Please include any other details such as whether the seller is splitting closing or paying current year's MFs. We assume that the buyer pays current year MF and closing, so no need to add those details in writing, only to the total amount.

Then come back and post whether you passed or not *using the tool again so that your completed string looks like the sample below*. Or I will chase you down! Just kidding. But, in the spirit of helping everyone who uses this thread as a resource, please do let us know whether or not Disney waived your contract so that the data is complete. Please do not simply post that you passed, as I cannot comb through the thread to find your contract.


Sample:https://www.disboards.com/threads/r...ost-for-instructions-formatting-tool.3615204/

pangyal---$144-$33296-219-VGF-Aug-113/14, 219/15, 219/16, 219/17- sent 8/24, passed 9/16

*Please note that I cannot add you if you are missing any of the above details or if your contract has not yet been sent.

Here is a link to old ROFR list threads: 

January 2013 - June 2013 at the bottom of page 161
July 2013- December 2013 ROFR List
January 2014-June 2014 ROFR List
July 2014-December 2015 ROFR List
January 2015 - July 2015 ROFR List
September 2015- December 2015 ROFR List
January 2016- March 2016 ROFR List
April 2016- June 2016 ROFR List
July 2016- September 2016 ROFR List
October 2016- December 2016 ROFR List
January 2017- March 2017 ROFR List
April 2017- June 2017 ROFR List
July 2017- Sept 2017 ROFR List
October 2017- December 2017 ROFR List
January 2018- March 2018 ROFR List
April 2018- June 2018 ROFR List
July 2018- Sept 2018 ROFR List*
*Oct 2018- Dec 2018 ROFR List*


----------



## pangyal

*Please remember that your total price MUST include all closing costs, maintenance fees, and other fees that are a part of the total.

Please make sure to use the nifty tool in Post One both to post your Sent and your Results!

Please include the actual date your contract passed or was taken when you report your results. Writing that your contract passed "today" makes it tricky for me to update when I am doing so once per week *


----------



## pangyal

*PASSED 


AKV:*

Lesley Wake---$106-$18776-160-AKV-Feb-0/18, 320/19, 160/20, 160/21- sent 12/17, passed 1/9

jmur116---$108-$24585-220-AKV-Apr-0/17, 0/18, 386/19, 220/20- sent 12/12, passed 1/9

TFamily2009---$94-$19370-200-AKV-Feb-0/18, 0/19, 200/20, 200/21- sent 12/11, passed 1/9

eahajd---$109-$12000-100-AKV-Apr-0/17, 0/18, 0/19, 100/20- sent 1/2, passed 1/23

John79---$112-$15307-120-AKV-Oct-3/18, 120/19, 120/20- sent 1/8, passed 1/25

brianthompson1---$113-$13758-110-AKV-Aug-0/17, 0/18, 110/19, 110/20- sent 1/8, passed 2/6

Rob5589---$117-$20495-160-AKV-Aug-0/18, 320/19, 160/20- sent 1/9, passed 2/6

Chrisv28---$110-$11673-100-AKV-Apr-0/18, 22/19, 100/20- sent 1/15, passed 2/8

Thewifeandion'cation---$106-$13230-120-AKV-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 120/20-Seller pays 2019 MF- sent 1/16, passed 2/11

vanjust14---$107-$17711-150-AKV-Oct-150/18, 150/19, 150/20- sent 1/14, passed 2/11

ms_minnie---$102-$25320-225-AKV-Sep-0/17, 27/18, 225/19, 225/20- sent 1/15, passed 2/11

Rangerpooh---$100-$30000-300-AKV-Oct-17/18, 300/19, 300/20- sent 1/15, passed 2/11

Greg36---$109-$16905-150-AKV-Apr-0/18, 0/19, 150/20- sent 1/15, passed 2/12

Rangerpooh---$120-$24394-200-AKV-Dec-0/17, 0/18, 200/19, 200/20- sent 1/15, passed 2/12

Spoetzl---$105-$23478-200-AKV-Dec-200/18, 200/19, 200/20- sent 1/15, passed 2/13

cep101---$100-$12495-110-AKV-Oct-0/17, 0/18, 110/19, 110/20- sent 1/16, passed 2/13

Anonymous---$100-$10545-100-AKV-Oct-0/17, 65/18, 100/19, 100/20- sent 1/14, passed 2/7

kpeterso---$105-$11244-100-AKV-Feb-0/18, 100/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 1/9, passed 2/12

sndral---$110-$12303-100-AKV-Dec-0/17, 100/18, 100/19, 100/20- sent 2/3, passed 2/28

SZQ2019---$122-$7070-50-AKV-Dec-0/17, 50/18, 50/19, 50/20- sent 2/12, passed 3/1

bealne---$107-$22840-210-AKV-Dec-0/17, 0/18, 210/19, 210/20- sent 2/7, passed 3/1

ThinkBelieveDream&Dare---$106-$23372-200-AKV-Dec-69/18, 200/19, 200/20- sent 1/31, passed 3/3

Kenyoncad---$114-$6663-50-AKV-Dec-9/18, 50/19, 50/20- sent 2/25, passed 3/5

HappilyEverAfter2007---$108-$14537-120-AKV-Dec-0/17, 120/18, 120/19, 120/20- sent 2/25, passed 3/6

disneygirl281---$108-$27096-229-AKV-Jun-0/18, 435/19, 229/20- sent 2/22, passed 3/5

jsand99---$109-$14572-120-AKV-Feb-0/18, 120/19, 120/20, 120/21- sent 3/10, passed 3/19

clutter---$120-$6725-50-AKV-Aug-0/18, 27/19, 50/20- sent 3/11, passed 3/19

jamie3631---$100-$17443-160-AKV-Feb-0/17, 0/18, 122/19, 160/20- sent 3/7, passed 3/19

JereMary---$105-$22232-200-AKV-Jun-42/18, 58/19, 200/20- sent 3/11, passed 3/19

Figment2001---$116-$12854-100-AKV-Sep-0/17, 0/18, 100/19, 100/20- sent 3/19, passed 3/29

Bobb_o---$115-$15208-120-AKV-Sep-0/18, 120/19, 120/20- sent 3/19, passed 3/29

Thebigman65---$110-$19502-160-AKV-Aug-0/18, 138/19, 160/20- sent 3/18, passed 3/29

*AUL:*

CountryKids---$87-$20096.67-200-AUL-Feb-0/18, 377/19, 200/20- sent 12/31, passed 1/22

ms_minnie---$98-$10660-100-AUL-Sep-0/17, 0/18, 0/19, 100/20- sent 1/15, passed 2/8

Disneylady88---$122-$20086-150-AUL-Mar-0/18, 150/19, 150/20, 150/21-Subsidized Dues- sent 1/17, passed 2/15

jodybird511---$115-$8012-60-AUL-Feb-0/18, 20/19, 60/20, 60/21- sent 2/15, passed 3/4

Dracula---$100-$11441-100-AUL-Oct-100/18, 100/19, 100/20-Subsidized- sent 3/7, passed 3/22

arcticteacher---$89-$11110-115-AUL-Feb-0/18, 116/19, 0/20, 115/21- sent 3/14, passed 3/27

*BCV:*

ashmagash---$133-$21770-150-BCV-Mar-0/18, 177/19, 150/20- sent 1/9, passed 2/6

Mickbee---$165-$1909-10-BCV-Dec-0/17, 0/18, 20/19, 10/20- sent 2/17, passed 3/4

Mickbee---$165-$2769-15-BCV-Dec-0/17, 0/18, 30/19, 15/20- sent 2/17, passed 3/4

Mickbee---$165-$2769-15-BCV-Dec-0/17, 0/18, 30/19, 15/20- sent 2/17, passed 3/4

DvcMomof2---$142-$22949-150-BCV-Feb-0/18, 150/19, 150/20- sent 2/28, passed 3/12

DvcMomof2---$142-$22949-150-BCV-Feb-0/18, 150/19, 150/20- sent 2/28, passed 3/12


*BLT:*

TarheelMatt2013---$140-$15634-100-BLT-Feb-0/18, 100/19, 100/20- sent 12/5, passed 1/8

WIDisCruiser---$149-$25509-160-BLT-Feb-0/18, 320/19, 160/20- sent 1/8, passed 1/25

TitusPullo---$142-$15395-100-BLT-Jun-0/18, 100/19, 100/20- sent 1/9, passed 2/5

BlondeBelle---$133-$25255-185-BLT-Jun-0/17, 0/18, 7/19, 185/20- sent 1/10, passed 2/6

jamesa1---$142-$5718-35-BLT-Feb-0/18, 35/19, 35/20, 35/21- sent 1/11, passed 2/7

Lorilais_mommie---$140-$46147-309-BLT-Aug-309/17, 309/18, 309/19, 309/20- sent 1/11, passed 2/7

Lumpy1106---$145-$23443-160-BLT-Feb-0/18, 38/19, 160/20, 160/21- sent 1/11, passed 2/8

texanlawyer---$144-$7985-50-BLT-Oct-99/18, 50/19, 50/20- sent 1/16, passed 2/19

Ohboyitseddie---$150-$16175-100-BLT-Oct-0/17, 0/18, 100/19, 100/20- sent 1/24, passed 2/22

Breralex---$142-$19209-125-BLT-Dec-125/18, 125/19, 125/20-Seller paid CC&MFC- sent 1/17, passed 2/13

Breralex---$140-$18959-125-BLT-Dec-125/18, 125/19, 125/20-Seller paid CC&MFC- sent 2/25, passed 3/6

noahsmom85---$142-$23350-160-BLT-Apr-0/17, 0/18, 0/19, 160/20- sent 1/30, passed 2/28

Ladylvstramp---$125-$23029-175-BLT-Feb-0/18, 85/19, 175/20, 175/21-Dues Pro Rated- sent 2/20, passed 3/1

Mrsg00fy---$129-$22454-160-BLT-Jun-0/17, 160/18, 160/19, 160/20-2018 pts in holding- sent 2/6, passed 3/1

bwheeler319---$159-$8405-50-BLT-Oct-4/18, 0/19, 50/20- sent 2/20, passed 3/5

Liam518---$136-$22464-160-BLT-Sep-0/17, 0/18, 0/19, 160/20- sent 2/25, passed 3/6

Chrisizzle---$149-$16120-100-BLT-Sep-0/17, 0/18, 100/19, 100/20- sent 3/9, passed 3/19

AaronEuth---$152-$19578-120-BLT-Aug-0/17, 0/18, 218/19, 120/20-Seller Pays MF '18- sent 3/12, passed 3/26

Kevinj89---$142-$27971-180-BLT-Mar-0/18, 182/19, 180/20, 180/21- sent 3/18, passed 3/27



*BWV:*

SheriRae---$120-$22195-170-BWV-Sep-0/18, 170/19, 170/20- sent 12/21, passed 1/15

TheEnchantedRose---$126-$29846-220-BWV-Mar-0/18, 220/19, 220/20- sent 1/10, passed 2/6

cheygirl---$137-$6231-40-BWV-Feb-0/18, 80/19, 40/20, 40/21- sent 1/18, passed 2/8

MouseHoneyMoon96---$122-$19960-150-BWV-Apr-150/19, 150/20, 150/21-sent 1/16, passed 2/13

belleincanada---$125-$21928-170-BWV-Oct-0/18, 3/19, 170/20- sent 1/18, passed 2/18

DdizDis---$125-$20411-150-BWV-Feb-0/18, 300/19, 150/20- sent 1/17, passed 2/19

Wendy98---$143-$4271-25-BWV-Dec-16/18, 25/19, 25/20- sent 1/25, passed 2/19

rundisney79---$118-$27130-210-BWV-Dec-420/18, 210/19, 210/20-Seller Pay MF 17&18- sent 1/30, passed 2/28

SleeplessInTO---$124-$21011-150-BWV-Mar-0/18, 264/19, 150/20, 150/21- sent 2/12, passed 3/1

suemom2kay---$140-$4017-25-BWV-Oct-0/17, 0/18, 25/19, 25/20- sent 2/6, passed 3/1

Cyberc1978(seller)---$114-$17600-150-BWV-Mar-0/17, 0/18, 0/19, 12/20-Seller pays MF ‘19’ & ‘20’- sent 1/17, passed 2/12

mustinjourney---$118-$25742-200-BWV-Dec-0/17, 200/18, 200/19, 200/20- sent 2/8, passed 3/1

blueant315---$120-$13287-100-BWV-Dec-43/18, 100/19, 100/20- sent 2/20, passed 3/5

Shannon G.---$115-$18911-150-BWV-Dec-0/17, 5/18, 150/19, 150/20- sent 3/12

k_hase---$139-$4171-25-BWV-Dec-0/17, 0/18, 25/19, 25/20- sent 2/10, passed 3/4

Jbrad77301---$120-$29369-225-BWV-Sep-0/18, 448/19, 225/20-Delayed close- sent 3/5, passed 3/19

GoofyCoaster---$149-$10789-66-BWV-Dec-66/18, 66/19, 66/20- sent 3/13, passed 3/26

ArmyChaplain Matt---$107-$17861-150-BWV-Jun-0/17, 0/18, 300/19, 150/20- sent 3/8, passed 3/27

Cyberc1978---$112-$18620-150-BWV-Jun-0/18, 300/19, 150/20- sent 3/13, passed 3/27

*HH:*

jacobs2105---$70-$14290-170-HH-Jun-29/18, 170/19, 170/20- sent 1/6, passed 1/25

minorthr---$80-$2587-25-HH-Apr-0/17, 0/18, 25/19, 25/20- sent 1/10 passed 2/6


*OKW:*


satman1962---$100-$10485-100-OKW-Dec-0/17, 0/18, 100/19, 100/20- sent 12/19, passed 1/9

mlittig---$103-$5933-50-OKW-Jun-0/17, 0/18, 50/19, 50/20- sent 1/2, passed 1/22

JV63---$102-$5525-50-OKW-Feb-0/18, 1/19, 50/20, 50/21- sent 3/11, passed 3/19
*
OKW EXTENDED:*


DOrlo---$110-$8715-75-OKW(E)-Oct-0/18, 0/19, 75/20- sent 1/7, passed 1/25
*
PVB:*

MarshallWDW---$148-$8373-50-PVB-Dec-59/18, 50/19, 50/20- sent 12/10, passed 1/8

wolfersfam---$140-$14000-100-PVB-Dec-0/17, 0/18, 1/19, 100/20-seller paid closing- sent 12/31, passed 1/22

Reedy26---$154-$16077-100-PVB-Feb-0/18, 200/19, 100/20-seller pays cc- sent 1/12, passed 2/7

love2sail---$160-$12952-75-PVB-Jun-0/17, 0/18, 66/19, 75/20- sent 1/16, passed 2/12

Darth Poppy---$145-$15686-100-PVB-Sep-0/17, 201/18, 96/19, 100/20- sent 1/14, passed 2/27

Emtgirl4---$159-$12928-75-PVB-Apr-0/17, 0/18, 94/19, 75/20- sent 1/29, passed2/28

kenyoncad---$138-$22465-150-PVB-Dec-69/18, 150/19, 150/20- sent 2/15, passed 3/4

Tink0283---$157-$16911-100-PVB-Aug-161/18, 100/19, 100/20- sent 2/13, passed 3/4

zyx2008---$148-$29600-200-PVB-Feb-194/18, 400/19, 200/20-Seller pays closing- sent 1/8, passed 3/5

Pachelbel9---$150-$16313-100-PVB-Apr-0/17, 80/18, 100/19, 100/20- sent 2/19, passed 3/5

Axelskater---$132-$34014-250-PVB-Dec-238/18, 12/19, 250/20-'18 pts non-bankable- sent 2/19, passed 3/12

Missbecca---$148-$17001-110-PVB-Mar-0/18, 26/19, 110/20- sent 3/6, passed 3/19

H Velador---$142-$23,330-160-PVB-June-0/18, 0/19, 160/20- sent 3/5, passed 3/19

Xalthon---$150-$16231-100-PVB-Dec-0/18, 100/19, 100/20- sent 3/5, passed 3/19

Aaron1012---$145-$11955-75-PVB-Feb-0/18, 75/19, 75/20, 75/21- sent 3/18, passed 3/29


*SSR:*

Katytatey---$101-$21886-205-SSR-Jun-0/17, 34/18, 205/19, 205/20- sent 12/18, passed 1/8

ShannonG---$128-$6900-50-SSR-Sep-0/17, 100/18, 50/19, 50/20- sent 12/10, passed 1/9

denisedsny---$103-$17042-150-SSR-Aug-150/18, 150/19, 150/20- sent 1/7, passed 1/25

spacepoints---$112-$19500-160-SSR-Sep-73/18, 160/19, 160/20- sent 1/11, passed 2/7

les poissons---$100-$9695-86-SSR-Jun-0/18, 86/19, 86/20- sent 1/11, passed 2/7

Bryan Burmeister---$107-$17620-160-SSR-Oct-0/17, 160/18, 160/19, 160/20- sent 1/12, passed 2/8

ashdan---$105-$34800-300-SSR-Dec-0/17, 300/18, 300/19, 300/20- sent 1/15, passed 2/11

meekey7197---$103-$15985-150-SSR-Feb-0/18, 1/19, 150/20, 150/21- sent 1/16, passed 2/12

von Monster---$100-$14083-130-SSR-Mar-37/18, 87/19, 130/20, 130/21- sent 1/16, passed 2/12

teachertink---$106-$23090-200-SSR-Sep-0/17, 219/18, 200/19, 200/20- sent 1/18, passed 2/13

Lyusuf27---$106-$17396-150-SSR-Mar-0/18, 300/19, 150/20, 150/21- sent 1/22, passed 2/27

MissLiss279---$117-$6626-50-SSR-Dec-0/18, 50/19, 50/20- sent 1/29, passed 2/28

WDWbride09---$100-$5725-50-SSR-Jun-1/18, 100/19, 50/20- sent 2/1 passed 2/28

Hmiller0923---$100-$16670-150-SSR-Aug-150/18, 300/19, 150/20- sent 2/1, passed 2/28

dumaresq---$105-$25710-225-SSR-Sep-192/18, 225/19, 225/20- sent 2/7, passed 3/1

brouse99---$104-$23539-200-SSR-Dec-400/18, 200/19, 200/20- sent 2/12, passed 3/4

Coensfamily2009---$106-$24500-200-SSR-Aug-200/18, 200/19, 200/20- sent 2/14, passed 3/4

erinmwright---$99-$21745-200-SSR-Mar-0/18, 200/19, 200/20- sent 2/26, passed 3/12

Moocabn2258---$100-$16495-150-SSR-Feb-0/18, 150/19, 150/20- sent 3/12, passed 3/26

Rush---$100-$19278-175-SSR-Feb-0/18, 175/19, 175/20- sent 3/12, passed 3/26

Disneysled---$100-$22380-200-SSR-Aug-200/18, 200/19, 200/20- sent 3/15, passed 3/26

*VGC:*


debdreamsfdis---$150-$15945-100-VGC-Oct-100/18, 100/19, 100/20- sent 12/3, passed 1/18

ray3127---$180-$23975-125-VGC-Jun-0/18, 125/19, 125/20- sent 1/10, passed 2/7

hichicha---$185-$33217-170-VGC-Jun-170/18, 340/19, 170/20- sent 1/15, passed 2/11

crvetter---$208-$16766-75-VGC-Dec-0/17, 75/18, 75/19, 75/20- sent 1/25, passed 2/28

TexasChick123---$165-$22222-125-VGC-Dec-32/18, 125/19, 125/20- sent 2/12, passed 3/1

*VGF:*

Cinderella_on_the_GO---$155-$32150-200-VGF-Jun-0/17, 0/18, 0/19, 200/20- sent 1/9, passed 2/5

DEDisneylover---$155-$25008-150-VGF-Apr-0/17, 11/18, 150/19, 150/20- sent 1/14, passed 2/8

z71tray---$173-$18411-100-VGF-Jun-0/17, 0/18, 87/19, 100/20- sent 1/17, passed 2/13

z71tray---$170-$30706-170-VGF-Jun-0/17, 0/18, 179/19, 170/20- sent 1/28, passed 2/27

Moxiemom---$150-$21788-140-VGF-Aug-33/18, 140/19, 140/20- sent 2/21, passed 3/5

*WL/ BRV:*


SimbaAndSparkles---$92-$23690-250-BRV@WL-Jun-0/18, 0/19, 250/20- sent 2/25, passed 3/12

JoeD07---$85-$15335-160-BRV@WL-Aug-0/18, 159/19, 160/20- sent 2/28, passed 3/12

MB333---$100-$22306-200-BRV@WL-Dec-105/18, 200/19, 200/20- sent 3/7, passed 3/19

jlmarr---$94-$19555-200-BRV@WL-Sep-0/18, 122/19, 200/20-seller pays '19 MF- sent 3/6, passed 3/26

scooba---$105-$11625-100-SSR-Sep-0/18, 100/19, 100/20- sent 3/13, passed 3/26

Zozobear---$93-$16531-150-BRV@WL-Dec-23/18, 150/19, 150/20- sent 3/18, passed 3/27


*WL/ CCV:*

storey13---$140-$22905-150-CCV@WL-Aug-0/17, 52/18, 150/19, 150/20- sent 12/12, passed 1/8

*
VB:*

rcoaster809---$59-$9640-155-VB-Feb-0/18, 0/19, 155/20, 155/21- sent 1/8, passed 1/25



*WAITING 


AKV:*



kim gillihan---$107-$17861-150-AKV-Jun-0/17, 0/18, 150/19, 150/20- sent 1/11

Ashley Strathern---$106-$22941-200-AKV-Feb-0/18, 65/19, 200/20, 200/21- sent 1/18

Holly Emory---$107-$29999-250-AKV-Dec-0/17, 0/18, 250/19, 250/20- sent 1/16

Nangosix---$107.5-$16641-140-AKV-Mar-0/18, 140/19, 140/20, 140/21- sent 2/5

LynzyLady2019---$100-$17280-160-AKV-Jun-0/18, 32/19, 160/20- sent 2/26

MB_01---$103-$18391-160-AKV-Jun-0/17, 0/18, 320/19, 160/20- sent 3/8

chehan---$102.5-$33795-300-AKV-Oct-0/17, 300/18, 300/19, 300/20- sent 3/9

zordude---$101-$16650-160-AKV-Dec-0/17, 118/18, 160/19, 160/20- sent 3/18




*AUL:*

stuartsong---$85-$12238-120-AUL-Oct-120/17, 120/18, 120/19, 120/20- sent 3/7

stuartsong---$85-$38639-400-AUL-Dec-0/17, 400/18, 400/19, 400/20- sent 2/27


*
BCV:*



Grubens---$120-$44258-360-BCV-Feb-0/18, 63/19, 360/20, 360/21- sent 3/4



*
BLT:*

KPeterso---$105-$10500-100-BLT-Feb-0/18, 100/19, 100/20- sent 1/9

Wendy98---$135-$7703-50-BLT-Dec-0/18, 50/19, 50/20- sent 2/1

tbfkc---$135-$13996-100-BLT-Oct-0/17, 0/18, 100/19, 100/20- sent 2/1

bebec22---$135-$25453-175-BLT-Feb-0/18, 175/19, 175/20- sent 2/26

cabloom---$140-$33459-230-BLT-Feb-0/18, 74/19, 230/20, 230/21- sent 3/6

Kevinj89---$142-$27971-180-BLT-Mar-0/18, 182/19, 180/20, 180/21- sent 3/18

clarksdad---$170-$11379-60-BLT-Dec-0/18, 60/19, 60/20- sent 3/20

*
BWV:*


Cygnus 2112---$118-$28188-220-BWV-Oct-0/17, 0/18, 220/19, 220/20- sent 3/11

*
HH:*

Jason Heiss---$72-$24868-300-HH-Jun-121/18, 300/19, 300/20- sent 1/17

Timmy-4boyfam---$63-$25202-352-HH-Dec-0/18, 336/19, 352/20-Seller pays closing- sent 3/11
*
OKW:*


princessbride6205---$91-$6219-57-OKW-Feb-0/18, 57/19, 57/20- sent 2/27



*OKW EXTENDED:*




*PVB:*




*SSR:*



JohnGypsy---$102-$18119-160-SSR-Feb-0/18, 160/19, 160/20, 160/21- sent 1/16


disneymagicrn---$95-$12843-120-SSR-Jun-0/17, 0/18, 187/19, 120/20- sent 2/20

mrsap---$96-$19200-200-SSR-Oct-0/18, 0/19, 200/20-Seller Pays Closing- sent 2/28

Soniabel---$98-$12265-120-SSR-Mar-0/18, 120/19, 120/20- sent 3/19

Carli_h---$80-$28720-350-SSR-Dec-134/18, 9/19, 350/20-18 points in holding- sent 3/22


*
VGC:*



*VGF:*



Cinderella_on_the_GO---$159-$33837-200-VGF-Jun-0/17, 0/18, 200/19, 200/20- sent 1/16


RamblinWreck---$136-$6800-50-VGF-Jun-0/18, 0/19, 50/20- sent 2/25

*
WL/ BRV:*




*WL/ CCV:*

*

VB:*

herb10211---$57-$1952-25-VB-Apr-0/18, 25/19, 25/20- sent 12/31

*
TAKEN 



AKV:*

Meeky7197---$100-$16737-160-AKV-Feb-0/18, 26/19, 160/20, 160/21- sent 12/14, taken 1/14

Thebigman65---$103-$17750-160-AKV-Feb-0/18, 97/19, 160/20- sent 1/10, taken 2/12

bluebunny72---$109-$13580-120-AKV-Oct-0/18, 0/19, 120/20- sent 1/11, taken 2/13

jsand99---$105-$11055-100-AKV-Sep-0/17, 0/18, 0/19, 100/20- sent 1/14, taken 2/15

marygrcevic---$105-$18634-160-AKV-Dec-0/18, 14/19, 160/20- sent 1/14, taken 2/15

Ashley Strathern---$106-$22941-200-AKV-Feb-0/18, 65/19, 200/20, 200/21- sent 1/18, taken 2/26

jpd0248---$113-$14110-120-AKV-Oct-0/17, 0/18, 0/19, 120/20- sent 1/17, taken 2/21

JereMary---$106-$22232-200-AKV-Feb-0/18, 56/19, 200/20- sent 2/7, taken 3/8

Thebigman65---$102-$23510-220-AKV-Mar-0/18, 7/19, 220/20- sent 2/12, taken 3/13

Pangyal---$102-$20454-180-AKV-Dec-0/17, 180/18, 180/19, 180/20- sent 2/20, taken 3/22

Grandma Minnie --- $106-$10,600-100-AKV-June-0/18, 0/19, 100/20 - sent 2/21, taken 3/30

tonnerme---$102-$12708-110-AKV-Aug-0/18, 110/19, 110/20- sent 2/25, taken 4/2

*AUL:



BCV:*

ML_LovesDisney---$120-$36825-300-BCV-Mar-0/18, 29/19, 300/20- sent 12/14, taken 1/15

crvetter---$140-$14580-100-BCV-Oct-0/17, 0/18, 0/19, 100/20- sent 12/26, taken 1/24

brouse99---$134-$25262-170-BCV-Dec-12/17, 115/18, 170/19, 170/20-seller pays closing- sent 1/7, taken 2/5

gmshook66---$125-$28398-210-BCV-Feb-17/18, 210/19, 210/20- sent 1/16, taken 2/19

amytaylor6---$135-$20855-150-BCV-Aug-0/17, 0/18, 0/19, 150/20- sent 1/10, taken 2/12

DvcMomof2---$135-$21313-155-BCV-Feb-0/18, 56/19, 155/20- sent 1/17, taken 2/26

amytaylor6---$133-$34518-240-BCV-Sept-0/17, 0/18, 480/19, 240/20- sent 2/25, taken 3/29

*
BLT:*


Hichicha---$133.45-$22728-160-BLT-Oct-0/17, 184/18, 160/19, 160/20-Split closing/Seller pays '18 MF- sent 12/12, taken 1/8

LadylvsTramp---$133-$22988-160-BLT-Feb-0/18, 160/19, 160/20, 160/21- sent 1/15, taken 2/20

Dracula---$120-$64495-500-BLT-Feb-0/18, 500/19, 500/20- sent 1/16, taken 2/20

Espov---$138-$23290-160-BLT-Feb-0/18, 0/19, 138/20, 160/21- sent 1/17, taken 2/21

bama314---$140-$23030-160-BLT-Feb-0/18, 0/19, 160/20- sent 1/16, taken 2/21

Carli_h---$137-$29436-200-BLT-Dec-200/18, 200/19, 200/20- sent 1/16, taken 2/21

SimbaAndSparkles---$131-$21565-160-BLT-Dec-0/17, 0/18, 160/19, 160/20- sent 1/15, taken 2/22

Paipt---$130-$69385-500-BLT-Feb-0/18, 500/19, 500/20, 500/21- sent 1/18, taken 2/26

Wendy98---$135-$7703-50-BLT-Dec-0/18, 50/19, 50/20- sent 2/1, taken 3/7

adais---$140-$21000-150-BLT-Mar-0/18, 9/19, 150/20-Seller Pays Closing- sent 2/5, taken 3/11

katrinameucci---$130-$7450-50-BLT-Dec-0/18, 50/19, 50/20- sent 2/1, taken 3/7

Dracula---$125-$66910-500-BLT-Feb-0/18, 500/19, 500/20- sent 2/21, taken 3/27


*BWV:*

TheEnchantedRose---$116-$28399-225-BWV-Dec-0/18, 225/19, 225/20- sent 12/11, taken 1/9

DduzDis---$118-$18285-150-BWV-Apr-0/18, 0/19, 150/20- sent 12/14, taken 1/16

belleincanada---$120-$21078-170-BWV-Dec-42/17, 7/18, 170/19, 170/20- sent 12/17, taken 1/17

SleeplessInTO---$114-$25220-210-BWV-Feb-0/18, 0/19, 210/20, 210/21- sent 1/7, taken 2/5

Jbrad77301---$114-$28758-231-BWV-Aug-0/17, 0/18, 462/19, 231/20- sent 1/21, taken 2/26

FRANKTSJR---$114-$18926-150-BWV-Oct-150/18, 150/19, 150/20- sent 2/25, taken 3/29
*
HH:*

Jason Heiss---$69-$23713-300-HH-Mar-2/18, 300/19, 300/20- sent 12/15, taken 1/16

Timmy-4boyfam---$70-$26669-330-HH-Dec-11/18, 330/19, 330/20- sent 1/18, taken 2/27
*
OKW:*

heynowirv---$85-$8900-100-OKW-Aug-0/17, 0/18, 0/19, 100/20- sent 2/26, taken 3/29

*
OKW EXTENDED:*




*PVB:*



*
SSR:*

Bryan Burmeister---$100-$16900-160-SSR-Feb-0/18, 160/19, 160/20, 160/21-Seller pays closing- sent 12/10, taken 1/10

JereMary---$96-$17835-180-SSR-Feb-0/18, 3/19, 180/20, 180/21- sent 1/7, taken 2/5

DanCio---$95-$15837-160-SSR-Jun-49/18, 160/19, 160/20-seller pays MF '19- sent 1/7, taken 2/11

mrsap---$90-$19500-210-SSR-Oct-0/18, 0/19, 210/20- sent 1/15, taken 2/20

taffeelion---$99-$32460-320-SSR-Aug-0/17, 0/18, 20/19, 320/20- sent 1/8, taken 2/22

*VGC:



VGF:*

z71tray---$155-$28126-170-VGF-Jun-0/17, 56/18, 165/19, 170/20- sent 12/18, taken 1/22

adais---$150-$25212-160-VGF-Jun-0/18, 84/19, 160/20- sent 1/7, taken 2/5

Bruin_mouse---$155-$31994-200-VGF-Aug-0/18, 35/19, 200/20- sent 1/15, taken 2/19

disneygirl281---$140-$29432-200-VGF-Aug-0/18, 104/19, 200/20- sent 1/14, taken 2/15
*
WL/ BRV:*



*WL/ CCV:



VB:*


----------



## kboo

DduzDis said:


> If this is your first trip on the resale road, don't let it get you down and try for another (maybe with a different broker this time).  It can be a frustrating trip vs direct but definitely worth it in the end.  I wish you the best of luck and a smooth ride for your next one.





mlittig said:


> I have had some wonderful, open and honest communications on the purchases of my resale contracts so your experience is not the norm  Wishing you better luck the next time



From "last year's" thread: @jsand99, I agree with the above, 1000%. Good luck to you! (Irony of all ironies: if prices trend lower, you could end up getting a better contract than the one that was taken. That's what I'm hoping for, for you.)


----------



## meekey7197

Let’s hope they come back from vacation to a huge pile on their desks and just slide them all into the passed file


----------



## z71tray

z71tray---$155-$28126-170-VGF-Jun-0/17, 56/18, 165/19, 170/20- sent 12/18


----------



## Matty B13

z71tray said:


> z71tray---$155-$28126-170-VGF-Jun-0/17, 56/18, 165/19, 170/20- sent 12/18



Good Luck!  VGF is an awesome resort!


----------



## mlittig

I found out that with the holiday, my Old Key West contract actually went to Disney for ROFR today, 1/2/19 not on Monday, 12/31/28 

mlittig---$103-$5933-50-OKW-Jun-0/17, 0/18, 50/19, 50/20- sent 1/2


----------



## motherof5

mlittig said:


> I found out that with the holiday, my Old Key West contract actually went to Disney for ROFR today, 1/2/19 not on Monday, 12/31/28
> 
> mlittig---$103-$5933-50-OKW-Jun-0/17, 0/18, 50/19, 50/20- sent 1/2


Good luck


----------



## mlittig

motherof5 said:


> Good luck



Thanks, motherof5


----------



## motherof5

mlittig said:


> Thanks, motherof5


Your welcome!


----------



## jmur116

jmur116---$108-$24585-220-AKV-Apr-0/17, 0/18, 386/19, 220/20- sent 12/12

First time posting here, long time lurker.


----------



## motherof5

jmur116 said:


> jmur116---$108-$24585-220-AKV-Apr-0/17, 0/18, 386/19, 220/20- sent 12/12
> 
> First time posting here, long time lurker.


Sending pixie dust your way!


----------



## pangyal

Updated, for what it's worth . Not too many this week!


----------



## mlittig

If anyone is on the fence about buying DVC resale, you might want to do it ASAP!! Disney has announced new resale restrictions that go into place for any resale contracts submitted for ROFR on or after January 19  Any points from those contracts that are submitted on or after that date will only be able to be used on the 14 currently existing DVC resorts  That means those resale points on contracts submitted to Disney for ROFR on or after January 19th CANNOT be used for any and all new resorts including Riviera and Reflections at the old River Country    

ALL CONTRACTS SUBMITTED FOR ROFR BEFORE JANUARY 19TH WILL BE GRANDFATHERED IN SO THE NEW RESTRICTIONS WILL NOT APPLY 

ALL contracts will still have access to RCI


----------



## mlittig

Just read that resale purchases of Riviera will only be able to use those resale points at Riviera


----------



## ScubaCat

mlittig said:


> If anyone is on the fence about buying DVC resale, you might want to do it ASAP!! Disney has announced new resale restrictions that go into place for any resale contracts submitted for ROFR on or after January 19  Any points from those contracts that are submitted on or after that date will only be able to be used on the 14 currently existing DVC resorts  That means those resale points on contracts submitted to Disney for ROFR on or after January 19th CANNOT be used for any and all new resorts including Riviera and Reflections at the old River Country
> 
> ALL CONTRACTS SUBMITTED FOR ROFR BEFORE JANUARY 19TH WILL BE GRANDFATHERED IN SO THE NEW RESTRICTIONS WILL NOT APPLY
> 
> ALL contracts will still have access to RCI





mlittig said:


> Just read that resale purchases of Riviera will only be able to use those resale points at Riviera



Thanks, that's good info to know. Please continue that discussion in the other threads already in progress


----------



## DOrlo

DOrlo---$110-$8715-75-OKW(E)-Oct-0/18, 0/19, 75/20- sent 1/7

First (and hopefully last) shot at resale


----------



## EAHajd

eahajd---$109-$12000-100-AKV-Apr-0/17, 0/18, 0/19, 100/20- sent 1/2

First time! Crossing my fingers!!


----------



## Lesley Wake

Lesley Wake---$106-$18776-160-AKV-Feb-0/18, 320/19, 160/20, 160/21- sent 12/17

(Buyer pays 2019 maintenance fees since all points there)

Hoping this goes through! Of course I likely won't know until after the 19th, so if it doesn't..ugh!


----------



## Frederic Civish

Hi everyone.  I suppose you have all heard by now that Disney announced today that people who buy a resale contract after January 19th, 2019 will ONLY be able to use their contract points to EXCHANGE into a DVC resort. Apparently, this is being interpreted to mean that people who purchase a resale contract after that date will NOT have access to the 7 - 11 month Home Resort Priority Booking window, and will only be able to book in the 0 to 7 month window.

I know someone in the process of buying a contract.  They have done ALL of their part, but are waiting for it to be finalized by the seller and broker.  I told them to call their broker.  Their broker said that the Cut-Off date of Jan 19th is the date that applies to ROFR date, so I expect that a lot of people who are just thinking about it are going to jump in and make offers and get the ball rolling right now.


----------



## ScubaCat

Frederic Civish said:


> Hi everyone.  I suppose you have all heard by now that Disney announced today that people who buy a resale contract after January 19th, 2019 will ONLY be able to use their contract points to EXCHANGE into a DVC resort. Apparently, this is being interpreted to mean that people who purchase a resale contract after that date will NOT have access to the 7 - 11 month Home Resort Priority Booking window, and will only be able to book in the 0 to 7 month window.
> 
> I know someone in the process of buying a contract.  They have done ALL of their part, but are waiting for it to be finalized by the seller and broker.  I told them to call their broker.  Their broker said that the Cut-Off date of Jan 19th is the date that applies to ROFR date, so I expect that a lot of people who are just thinking about it are going to jump in and make offers and get the ball rolling right now.



Please visit one of the multiple other threads already discussing this so we don't sidetrack the ROFR thread again.  Thanks


----------



## meekey7197

Lesley Wake said:


> Lesley Wake---$106-$18776-160-AKV-Feb-0/18, 320/19, 160/20, 160/21- sent 12/17
> 
> (Buyer pays 2019 maintenance fees since all points there)
> 
> Hoping this goes through! Of course I likely won't know until after the 19th, so if it doesn't..ugh!



Good luck! We are in the same boat, same resort and UY even, submitted 12/14. Not sure what the plan is if we don’t pass...


----------



## motherof5

mlittig said:


> If anyone is on the fence about buying DVC resale, you might want to do it ASAP!! Disney has announced new resale restrictions that go into place for any resale contracts submitted for ROFR on or after January 19  Any points from those contracts that are submitted on or after that date will only be able to be used on the 14 currently existing DVC resorts  That means those resale points on contracts submitted to Disney for ROFR on or after January 19th CANNOT be used for any and all new resorts including Riviera and Reflections at the old River Country
> 
> ALL CONTRACTS SUBMITTED FOR ROFR BEFORE JANUARY 19TH WILL BE GRANDFATHERED IN SO THE NEW RESTRICTIONS WILL NOT APPLY
> 
> ALL contracts will still have access to RCI


I see busy agents selling DVC resale for the next 2 weeks.  Good luck everyone


----------



## motherof5

meekey7197 said:


> Good luck! We are in the same boat, same resort and UY even, submitted 12/14. Not sure what the plan is if we don’t pass...


Hopefully you will hear good news soon and you'll be grandfathered in with resale!


----------



## mlittig

Now I am even more nervous about getting a waiver for my OKW contract since one broker just posted their December ROFR report and 80% of their OKW contracts were taken in ROFR  I am just hoping that since mine is only 50 points, it won't be worth it to Disney since all the OKW contracts in that report were larger than 150 points   Disney even bought back a 854 point Boardwalk contract


----------



## motherof5

mlittig said:


> Now I am even more nervous about getting a waiver for my OKW contract since one broker just posted their December ROFR report and 80% of their OKW contracts were taken in ROFR  I am just hoping that since mine is only 50 points, it won't be worth it to Disney since all the OKW contracts in that report were larger than 150 points   Disney even bought back a 854 point Boardwalk contract


854 pts contract.  Wow!  haven't seen that.  I am sending pixie dust your way.  Only positive vibes


----------



## ScubaCat

motherof5 said:


> 854 pts contract.  Wow!  haven't seen that.  I am sending pixie dust your way.  Only positive vibes



Such a big contract would have few takers, so the price was probably low.  Easy for DVD to break that up and flip it, especially with the inevitable price increase coming shortly.


----------



## mlittig

ScubaCat said:


> Such a big contract would have few takers, so the price was probably low.  Easy for DVD to break that up and flip it, especially with the inevitable price increase coming shortly.



I expected the price to be lower too, ScubaCat but it was $99 a point for Boardwalk, with no 2018 points and only 6 for 2019  My thought was how many contracts will they make out of this one


----------



## adais

*fingers crossed* 

adais---$150-$25212-160-VGF-Jun-0/18, 84/19, 160/20- sent 1/7


----------



## ScubaCat

mlittig said:


> I expected the price to be lower too, ScubaCat but it was $99 a point for Boardwalk, with no 2018 points and only 6 for 2019  My thought was how many contracts will they make out of this one



Looks like somebody ("Keith Dickerson" in this instance) with some serious cash has been dropping by the trustee auction and flipping DVC foreclosures.  If you search for that deed, it was purchased at auction in April 2018 for around $56/point and DVD bought it back for $87/point.  So, excluding a few fees, that's a profit of around 26K on just that flip, let alone the dozens of others Mr. Dickerson flipped.  Good for him, eh?  At $87, DVD will make a pretty nice profit even sitting on it for a year.

It's nice to have cash, isn't it?? (I'm sure Keith Dickerson either owns or is working with a firm that does this all the time.  But if he's a solo act, he sounds like someone I should get to know  )

CORRECTION: Profit is closer to 18-20K, as the outstanding maintenance fees have to be repaid before DVD would complete the transfer. Small detail, but does make a difference in the spirit of accuracy


----------



## motherof5

ScubaCat said:


> Such a big contract would have few takers, so the price was probably low.  Easy for DVD to break that up and flip it, especially with the inevitable price increase coming shortly.


Your right.


----------



## ScubaCat

motherof5 said:


> Your right.


Says DW never. 

(OK, maybe once a week.  )


----------



## TarheelMatt2013

I guess this is the first one of the year!

TarheelMatt2013---$140-$15634-100-BLT-Feb-0/18, 100/19, 100/20- sent 12/5, passed 1/8


----------



## mlittig

TarheelMatt2013 said:


> I guess this is the first one of the year!
> 
> TarheelMatt2013---$140-$15634-100-BLT-Feb-0/18, 100/19, 100/20- sent 12/5, passed 1/8



Congrats, TarheelMatt2013  Hopefully you will be the start of a long list of waivers for all of us


----------



## meekey7197

mlittig said:


> Congrats, TarheelMatt2013  Hopefully you will be the start of a long list of waivers for all of us



Yes please! I hope this one has opened the flood gates!


----------



## DisneynBison

ScubaCat said:


> Looks like somebody ("Keith Dickerson" in this instance) with some serious cash has been dropping by the trustee auction and flipping DVC foreclosures.  If you search for that deed, it was purchased at auction in April 2018 for around $56/point and DVD bought it back for $87/point.  So, excluding a few fees, that's a profit of around 26K on just that flip, let alone the dozens of others Mr. Dickerson flipped.  Good for him, eh?  At $87, DVD will make a pretty nice profit even sitting on it for a year.
> 
> It's nice to have cash, isn't it?? (I'm sure Keith Dickerson either owns or is working with a firm that does this all the time.  But if he's a solo act, he sounds like someone I should get to know  )
> 
> CORRECTION: Profit is closer to 18-20K, as the outstanding maintenance fees have to be repaid before DVD would complete the transfer. Small detail, but does make a difference in the spirit of accuracy




I found his name on many deeds when I was searching last year and dug in a bit deeper.  He is Monera Financial.


----------



## ScubaCat

DisneynBison said:


> I found his name on many deeds when I was searching last year and dug in a bit deeper.  He is Monera Financial.


Makes sense.


----------



## TeeKo

meekey7197 said:


> Good luck! We are in the same boat, same resort and UY even, submitted 12/14. Not sure what the plan is if we don’t pass...



I just lost one very similar to this submitted on 12/7
I can’t remember all the details to submit it correctly but it was for AKV 240 points, 2018 points banked. $105 pp, buyer pays 2019 dues
I’ve lost 3 AKL contracts to ROFR in the past 9 months and have my 4th pending now. Not optimistic.


----------



## mlittig

TeeKo said:


> I just lost one very similar to this submitted on 12/7
> I can’t remember all the details to submit it correctly but it was for AKV 240 points, 2018 points banked. $105 pp, buyer pays 2019 dues
> I’ve lost 3 AKL contracts to ROFR in the past 9 months and have my 4th pending now. Not optimistic.



I'm so sorry, TeeKo  Good luck with your 4th one  Is that for AKL as well?


----------



## TeeKo

mlittig said:


> I'm so sorry, TeeKo  Good luck with your 4th one  Is that for AKL as well?



Thanks! Yes, fourth try for AKV. And each time, the PP higher than the last and still haven’t gotten past ROFR!


----------



## storey13

Woohoo! 

storey13---$140-$22905-150-CCV@WL-Aug-0/17, 52/18, 150/19, 150/20- sent 12/12, passed 1/8


----------



## Joe Wolfers

wolfersfam---$140-$14000-100-PVB-Dec-0/17, 0/18, 1/19, 100/20-seller pays closing- sent 12/31


----------



## TheEnchantedRose

storey13 said:


> Woohoo!
> 
> storey13---$140-$22905-150-CCV@WL-Aug-0/17, 52/18, 150/19, 150/20- sent 12/12, passed 1/8



Congrats storey! 

As mine was submitted a day before this one, should I assume I've been taken? It just seems that they take longer for the ones that are taken. I'm nervous as I need to know if I need to put another offer in.


----------



## DduzDis

TheEnchantedRose said:


> Congrats storey!
> 
> As mine was submitted a day before this one, should I assume I've been taken? It just seems that they take longer for the ones that are taken. I'm nervous as I need to know if I need to put another offer in.



Might call your broker and see if they have received it and just haven't let you know yet.  I don't think I would be sweating it being taken just yet.  But, I definitely get it. I hope to hear about mine soon and it was submitted 2 days after this one.


----------



## meekey7197

TheEnchantedRose said:


> Congrats storey!
> 
> As mine was submitted a day before this one, should I assume I've been taken? It just seems that they take longer for the ones that are taken. I'm nervous as I need to know if I need to put another offer in.



This is the pattern I see as well. Mine went the 14th so I’m assuming if I don’t hear my Friday I’m hosed


----------



## MarshallWDW

MarshallWDW---$148-$8373-50-PVB-Dec-59/18, 50/19, 50/20- sent 12/10, passed 1/8

Just got the good news! Now the wait for closing documents begins


----------



## storey13

MarshallWDW said:


> MarshallWDW---$148-$8373-50-PVB-Dec-59/18, 50/19, 50/20- sent 12/10, passed 1/8
> 
> Just got the good news! Now the wait for closing documents begins



Congrats!


----------



## meekey7197

Trying to formulate a plan B here... any thoughts as to whether delayed closing are less attractive for DVC to buy back? Or do brokers delay submitting to ROFR if the closing is delayed?


----------



## Lesley Wake

TeeKo said:


> I just lost one very similar to this submitted on 12/7
> I can’t remember all the details to submit it correctly but it was for AKV 240 points, 2018 points banked. $105 pp, buyer pays 2019 dues
> I’ve lost 3 AKL contracts to ROFR in the past 9 months and have my 4th pending now. Not optimistic.





meekey7197 said:


> Trying to formulate a plan B here... any thoughts as to whether delayed closing are less attractive for DVC to buy back? Or do brokers delay submitting to ROFR if the closing is delayed?


Ugh! Fingers crossed too! I wish we really had a better idea of when/why they are taking certain contracts or not!

With the weekend, I'm thinking if I don't hear by the end of next week, I'm SOL!


----------



## Katytatey

Katytatey---$101-$21886-205-SSR-Jun-0/17, 34/18, 205/19, 205/20- sent 12/18, passed 8/1

So excited to be a DVC member!!!


----------



## mlittig

Katytatey said:


> Katytatey---$101-$21886-205-SSR-Jun-0/17, 34/18, 205/19, 205/20- sent 12/18, passed 8/1
> 
> So excited to be a DVC member!!!



Welcome home, Katytatey


----------



## hichicha

Hichicha---$133.45-$22728-160-BLT-Oct-0/17, 184/18, 160/19, 160/20-Split closing/Seller pays '18 MF- sent 12/12, taken 1/8

Kinda sad and kinda relieved.


----------



## TheEnchantedRose

DduzDis said:


> Might call your broker and see if they have received it and just haven't let you know yet.  I don't think I would be sweating it being taken just yet.  But, I definitely get it. I hope to hear about mine soon and it was submitted 2 days after this one.



I hope we both pass and then we will become neighbors. At least we know our files should be on their desks. Hopefully we will hear news tomorrow or Thursday.



meekey7197 said:


> This is the pattern I see as well. Mine went the 14th so I’m assuming if I don’t hear my Friday I’m hosed



Same. We should hear something this week.


----------



## TeeKo

Lesley Wake said:


> Ugh! Fingers crossed too! I wish we really had a better idea of when/why they are taking certain contracts or not!
> 
> With the weekend, I'm thinking if I don't hear by the end of next week, I'm SOL!



I hope you and Meekey7197 make it through...would love to see a win for AKV resale!!

My three taken contracts were all on day 30 or 31. It would be nice if Disney would put you out of your misery early and just take it already if they’re going to do it.


----------



## mlittig

hichicha said:


> Hichicha---$133.45-$22728-160-BLT-Oct-0/17, 184/18, 160/19, 160/20-Split closing/Seller pays '18 MF- sent 12/12, taken 1/8
> 
> Kinda sad and kinda relieved.



Sorry, hichicha  That would have been a great one with all those 2018 points


----------



## jmur116

Getting very nervous. We were sent 12/12, so it should be any day. With all the changes just announced, if this one is taken, we may wait awhile and see what shakes out. I have watched this thread for a long time, and tried to pick a contract that wasn't too front loaded, and was right in the range of what has been passing. I think had we sent this over in November, we would have been free and clear...with all the announcements however I am afraid we may get taken.


----------



## jmur116

S


jmur116 said:


> Getting very nervous. We were sent 12/12, so it should be any day. With all the changes just announced, if this one is taken, we may wait awhile and see what shakes out. I have watched this thread for a long time, and tried to pick a contract that wasn't too front loaded, and was right in the range of what has been passing. I think had we sent this over in November, we would have been free and clear...with all the announcements however I am afraid we may get taken.


10 minutes after posting this, we received word that Disney has waived their right!


----------



## Shannon G.

ShannonG---$128-$6900-50-SSR-Sep-0/17, 100/18, 50/19, 50/20- sent 12/10, passed 1/9


----------



## meekey7197

jmur116 said:


> S
> 
> 10 minutes after posting this, we received word that Disney has waived their right!



Congrats!! Pass some of that pixie dust this way


----------



## Lesley Wake

jmur116 said:


> S
> 
> 10 minutes after posting this, we received word that Disney has waived their right!


Congrats! 

I feel the same way in your previous post! I doubt I'll have time to get another one into Disney before Jan 19. If DVC takes it, then I basically don't have a Plan B.


----------



## Shannon G.

meekey7197 said:


> Congrats!! Pass some of that pixie dust this way



It seems as though they shut down for the holidays and are starting to send the waivers out now. I noticed some that were submitted a few days after ours passed yesterday. We received ours on the 29th day.  When I checked with our broker (DVC Resale) on January 4th, they told me the last time they received waivers was on December 21st.


----------



## ScubaCat

Shannon G. said:


> ShannonG - $128-$6455-50-SSR-Sep-100/18, 50/19, 50/20 -sent 12/10, passed 1/9


Could you reformat that with the link on post #1?  (and congrats!)


----------



## ScubaCat

Lesley Wake said:


> Congrats!
> 
> I feel the same way in your previous post! I doubt I'll have time to get another one into Disney before Jan 19. If DVC takes it, then I basically don't have a Plan B.



Plan B is just try again and pretend Riviera doesn't exist   (I hear it's going to be a dump anyway )


----------



## mlittig

Congrats to everyone getting their waivers and thanks for posting because it gives hope to those of us still waiting


----------



## adais

ScubaCat said:


> Plan B is just try again and pretend Riviera doesn't exist   (I hear it's going to be a dump anyway )


my DH said the same thing this morning when i asked about a plan B


----------



## Lesley Wake

*AWESOME UPDATE - Just heard and Disney passed!!!! Woohoo!!!!*

Lesley Wake---$106-$18776-160-AKV-Feb-0/18, 320/19, 160/20, 160/21- sent 12/17 - Passed 1/9


----------



## meekey7197

Lesley Wake said:


> *AWESOME UPDATE - Just heard and Disney passed!!!! Woohoo!!!!*
> 
> Lesley Wake---$106-$18776-160-AKV-Feb-0/18, 320/19, 160/20, 160/21- sent 12/17 - Passed 1/9



Oh you are giving me hope...


----------



## DduzDis

Lesley Wake said:


> *AWESOME UPDATE - Just heard and Disney passed!!!! Woohoo!!!!*
> 
> Lesley Wake---$106-$18776-160-AKV-Feb-0/18, 320/19, 160/20, 160/21- sent 12/17 - Passed 1/9



Congratulations!!  Getting into my submitted time frame now too.  Hopefully won't be much longer!


----------



## jmur116

jmur116---$108-$24585-220-AKV-Apr-0/17, 0/18, 386/19, 220/20- sent 12/12, passed 1/9


----------



## jmur116

meekey7197 said:


> Oh you are giving me hope...


Hopefully the magic you have passed around on here comes your way!

This was our second attempt, the first we dint think would ever go through (so much so that we didn't bother posting it on here). It was a long shot (250 pts at BWV for $102 a pt). The contract we are closing on is the one we initially wanted in November, but when we put in a bid, it was pulled due to an ownership issue. We pivoted and tried the long shot contract, and 2 days before it was taken, the original contract we wanted was posted again. So we were pleased that the BWV failed as we had just come back from a week at AKL and our family was enthralled with AKL. We are flying high right now.


----------



## mlittig

Lesley Wake said:


> *AWESOME UPDATE - Just heard and Disney passed!!!! Woohoo!!!!*
> 
> Lesley Wake---$106-$18776-160-AKV-Feb-0/18, 320/19, 160/20, 160/21- sent 12/17 - Passed 1/9





jmur116 said:


> jmur116---$108-$24585-220-AKV-Apr-0/17, 0/18, 386/19, 220/20- sent 12/12, passed 1/9



Congrats, Lesley Wake and jmur116  So nice to see some AKL contracts get waivers as that resort along with OKW and SSR seem to really be on Disney's hit list  Of course, I am waiting on a small OKW contract


----------



## Lesley Wake

meekey7197 said:


> Oh you are giving me hope...


Yes, I have my fingers crossed for you too!


----------



## meekey7197

Lesley Wake said:


> Yes, I have my fingers crossed for you too!


The good news is we have one direct and one resale contract already so if we don’t get this one, it’s not like we won’t have points for use at Riviera and beyond. We are going to WDW tomorrow so maybe we will get a little magic (found out about our first resale contract passing while we were there last year LOL)


----------



## KPeterso

I need to figure out the tool. And it is blocked by my company on my work computer.

But I have just gone to ROFR. I am worried as I think I may be low looking at other prices recently. It was kind of low ball offer to see if I would get a bite and was accepted. If I don't get it, I will keep looking. I am already a member and really just need to add a little more on.

KPeterso---$105-$10500-100-BLT-Feb-0/18, 100/19, 100/20- sent 1/9 + Buyer pays 2019 dues and closing costs


----------



## Shannon G.

ScubaCat said:


> Could you reformat that with the link on post #1?  (and congrats!)


Sorry about that. I have reformatted using the link.


----------



## TheEnchantedRose

It's official. But I think I like the next contract I'm working on better. 

TheEnchantedRose---$116-$28399-225-BWV-Dec-0/18, 225/19, 225/20- sent 12/11, taken 1/9


----------



## DduzDis

TheEnchantedRose said:


> It's official. But I think I like the next contract I'm working on better.
> 
> TheEnchantedRose---$116-$28399-225-BWV-Dec-0/18, 225/19, 225/20- sent 12/11, taken 1/9



I was watching for this.  Sorry, but hope the next one is better and makes it through.   

I still haven't heard on mine, but hopefully they don't want a stripped contract with an April UY.


----------



## TheEnchantedRose

DduzDis said:


> I was watching for this.  Sorry, but hope the next one is better and makes it through.
> 
> I still haven't heard on mine, but hopefully they don't want a stripped contract with an April UY.



I hope so too for your sake!!


----------



## TeeKo

Lesley Wake said:


> *AWESOME UPDATE - Just heard and Disney passed!!!! Woohoo!!!!*
> 
> Lesley Wake---$106-$18776-160-AKV-Feb-0/18, 320/19, 160/20, 160/21- sent 12/17 - Passed 1/9



Congratulations!!!


----------



## TeeKo

mlittig said:


> Congrats, Lesley Wake and jmur116  So nice to see some AKL contracts get waivers as that resort along with OKW and SSR seem to really be on Disney's hit list  Of course, I am waiting on a small OKW contract



I was beginning to wonder if anyone would get through. I felt so pessimistic yesterday. Glad for the good news for Lesley Wake and jmur116!!!!

Though I still feel pessimistic for me


----------



## John79

John79---$112-$15307-120-AKV-Oct-3/18, 120/19, 120/20- sent 1/8

We've rented points but this is our first potential DVC purchase. Lot's of great info found from all of you on here!


----------



## Disneykate605

TheEnchantedRose said:


> It's official. But I think I like the next contract I'm working on better.
> 
> TheEnchantedRose---$116-$28399-225-BWV-Dec-0/18, 225/19, 225/20- sent 12/11, taken 1/9




I'm shocked...I thought for sure this would pass! I just paid the same ppp for BWV. Only difference was mine had most but not all 2019 points (April UY)
Better luck with your next attempt!!


----------



## rob5589

Rob5589---$117-$20495-160-AKV-Aug-0/18, 320/19, 160/20 - sent 1/9

we had the seller bank the 18 points into 19. We actually negotiated on a lower price but with these new restrictions we realized we only have one chance at this so we opted to pay a few dollars more. Hopefully this one gets through


----------



## TeeKo

rob5589 said:


> Rob5589---$117-$20495-160-AKV-Aug-0/18, 320/19, 160/20 - sent 1/9
> 
> we had the seller bank the 18 points into 19. We actually negotiated on a lower price but with these new restrictions we realized we only have one chance at this so we opted to pay a few dollars more. Hopefully this one gets through



We are on contract number 4, already lost 3 in the past 9 months with most recent taken back on 1/4. They are comparable contacts except the price point keeps going up. $95 to $97 to $105 to $115 
We shall see.


----------



## ScubaCat

meekey7197 said:


> Oh you are giving me hope...


Rebellions are built on hope!! 



KPeterso said:


> I need to figure out the tool. And it is blocked by my company on my work computer.


If at all possible, could you send me a screen shot of your browser or at least the text of the message when you're blocked at work?


----------



## Shannon G.

ShannonG---$128-$6900-50-SSR-Sep-0/17, 100/18, 50/19, 50/20- sent 12/10, passed 1/9


----------



## TheEnchantedRose

Disneykate605 said:


> I'm shocked...I thought for sure this would pass! I just paid the same ppp for BWV. Only difference was mine had most but not all 2019 points (April UY)
> Better luck with your next attempt!!



I know! Yours was the reason I had held on to hope until a broker shared the Dec. take backs. I figured it was all over then. Man, missed it by a month!


----------



## meekey7197

ScubaCat said:


> Rebellions are built on hope!!



Totally read that in Jyn Ersos voice!


----------



## DougEMG

KPeterso said:


> I need to figure out the tool. And it is blocked by my company on my work computer.
> 
> But I have just gone to ROFR. I am worried as I think I may be low looking at other prices recently. It was kind of low ball offer to see if I would get a bite and was accepted. If I don't get it, I will keep looking. I am already a member and really just need to add a little more on.
> 
> KPeterso---$105-$10500-100-BLT-Feb-0/18, 100/19, 100/20- sent 1/9 + Buyer pays 2019 dues and closing costs



Good luck with that, I think you will need it.  Excellent price though if it goes through.


----------



## ScubaCat

meekey7197 said:


> Totally read that in Jyn Ersos voice!


I pull that one out of the vault about once per ROFR thread.  Finally someone gets it.


----------



## DanCio

Saw this on The timeshare Store website, I was surprised it was still there at such a low cost on 1/8.  I called, signed the contract, it was sent for ROFR the same day.

DanCio---$95-$16957-160-SSR-Jun-0/17, 0/18, 49/19, 160/20- sent 1/8


----------



## Disneykate605

TheEnchantedRose said:


> I know! Yours was the reason I had held on to hope until a broker shared the Dec. take backs. I figured it was all over then. Man, missed it by a month!



I was especially surprised that they took a BWV. When we bought ours, I got a little nervous at the 3week mark and I called the broker. He told me how many BWV they took back and although I don't remember the numbers it was a small handful...and the ones they took we're all lower than $110 ppp.
I feel we really lucked out with our timing. Who knew everything was going to hit the fan in a couple of months! We were not even going to buy for a few more months but I saw that contract and it was the best I had seen in a while so we decided to jump earlier than originally expected. Thank goodness we did!


----------



## Lesley Wake

ScubaCat said:


> I pull that one out of the vault about once per ROFR thread.  Finally someone gets it.


Haha, I did too!


----------



## satman1962

This is to add to my existing OKW points..

satman1962---$100-$10485-100-OKW-Dec-0/17, 0/18, 100/19, 100/20- sent 12/19, passed 1/9


----------



## TheEnchantedRose

TheEnchantedRose---$126-$29846-220-BWV-Mar-0/18, 220/19, 220/20- sent 1/10

I hope this one goes through. This is my fourth try. If it doesn't go through, I'm probably going to call it a day and give up for awhile.


----------



## DduzDis

TheEnchantedRose said:


> TheEnchantedRose---$126-$29846-220-BWV-Mar-0/18, 220/19, 220/20- sent 1/10
> 
> I hope this one goes through. This is my fourth try. If it doesn't go through, I'm probably going to call it a day and give up for awhile.



Good luck!!  Still no word on mine.  I am not losing hope, but do have my eye on the next one just in case.


----------



## TheEnchantedRose

DduzDis said:


> Good luck!!  Still no word on mine.  I am not losing hope, but do have my eye on the next one just in case.



I hope you find out soon! It's crazy that you haven't heard anything yet. To be honest, I heard from my loan office hours before I heard from my broker. I hope someone talks to you soon.


----------



## DduzDis

TheEnchantedRose said:


> I hope you find out soon! It's crazy that you haven't heard anything yet. To be honest, I heard from my loan office hours before I heard from my broker. I hope someone talks to you soon.



Thanks!  I'm thinking it must be in the 'maybe we want this one' pile and not the 'we definitely do or don't want this one' piles.  We'll see.  I did check in with my broker and they have not heard anything yet either.  Should be just about any time now.


----------



## DduzDis

No ROFR updates today apparently...   Seems quiet.


----------



## SUSIEQ

TheEnchantedRose said:


> It's official. But I think I like the next contract I'm working on better.
> 
> TheEnchantedRose---$116-$28399-225-BWV-Dec-0/18, 225/19, 225/20- sent 12/11, taken 1/9


Well, Darn! My 160 pt BWV contract for $115/pt just went to Disney on 12/27/18. Now, I know they will take it! My gut told me to offer more, but I listened to my pocketbook!


----------



## ScubaCat

SUSIEQ said:


> Well, Darn! My 160 pt BWV contract for $115/pt just went to Disney on 12/27/18. Now, I know they will take it! My gut told me to offer more, but I listened to my pocketbook!


It's not taken until it is.  Often seemingly more appealing contracts are waived vs. seemingly worse ones that are bought back.  It all depends on what DVD is looking for.  Good luck!


----------



## DduzDis

ScubaCat said:


> It's not taken until it is.  Often seemingly more appealing contracts are waived vs. seemingly worse ones that are bought back.  It all depends on what DVD is looking for.  Good luck!



I tried to figure out how to write just that.  That's why you get the big bucks on here I suppose.


----------



## TeeKo

TheEnchantedRose said:


> TheEnchantedRose---$126-$29846-220-BWV-Mar-0/18, 220/19, 220/20- sent 1/10
> 
> I hope this one goes through. This is my fourth try. If it doesn't go through, I'm probably going to call it a day and give up for awhile.



I’m in same boat as you but might consider a 5th try ... I’m kind of use to having a contract stuck in ROFR. It’s become a way of life


----------



## Gryhndmom

TarheelMatt2013 said:


> I guess this is the first one of the year!
> 
> TarheelMatt2013---$140-$15634-100-BLT-Feb-0/18, 100/19, 100/20- sent 12/5, passed 1/8



Congrats! 



hichicha said:


> Hichicha---$133.45-$22728-160-BLT-Oct-0/17, 184/18, 160/19, 160/20-Split closing/Seller pays '18 MF- sent 12/12, taken 1/8
> 
> Kinda sad and kinda relieved.



Totally get the sad and relieved...do you plan on trying for another BLT contract ?



KPeterso said:


> I need to figure out the tool. And it is blocked by my company on my work computer.
> 
> But I have just gone to ROFR. I am worried as I think I may be low looking at other prices recently. It was kind of low ball offer to see if I would get a bite and was accepted. If I don't get it, I will keep looking. I am already a member and really just need to add a little more on.
> 
> KPeterso---$105-$10500-100-BLT-Feb-0/18, 100/19, 100/20- sent 1/9 + Buyer pays 2019 dues and closing costs



Good luck on this one ! There are a few that make it through at a low price so don’t give up just yet as I believe @TexasChick123 had one that got through at a really low price.


----------



## TheEnchantedRose

TeeKo said:


> I’m in same boat as you but might consider a 5th try ... I’m kind of use to having a contract stuck in ROFR. It’s become a way of life



Haha! I kind of feel the same way. It's now a way of life. But, I think I want off this Rollercoaster soon. I think also it's knowing that I will never be a blue card member has me feeling bluish myself. I'm starting to wonder if I'll feel like a second - rate member. 

With all the madness of the Moonlight Magic recently, it saddens me that I'll never know the rush of being in line for it. Haha. 

I refuse to pay direct prices though. So I do hope I get it this time around.


----------



## motherof5

TarheelMatt2013 said:


> I guess this is the first one of the year!
> 
> TarheelMatt2013---$140-$15634-100-BLT-Feb-0/18, 100/19, 100/20- sent 12/5, passed 1/8


congratulations


----------



## motherof5

storey13 said:


> Woohoo!
> 
> storey13---$140-$22905-150-CCV@WL-Aug-0/17, 52/18, 150/19, 150/20- sent 12/12, passed 1/8


2019 is going to be a good year!


----------



## motherof5

Lesley Wake said:


> *AWESOME UPDATE - Just heard and Disney passed!!!! Woohoo!!!!*
> 
> Lesley Wake---$106-$18776-160-AKV-Feb-0/18, 320/19, 160/20, 160/21- sent 12/17 - Passed 1/9


Wow!  This one is amazing with double points.  Congratulations.


----------



## TexasChick123

Gryhndmom said:


> Good luck on this one ! There are a few that make it through at a low price so don’t give up just yet as I believe @TexasChick123 had one that got through at a really low price.



@KPeterso I did get one through pretty low for the time. I had a bunch taken before it though. It was $100pp when most were going for $110-$120pp. I wish you the best of luck, but I wouldn’t hold my breath if you really got it down to $100pp.


----------



## Lesley Wake

motherof5 said:


> Wow!  This one is amazing with double points.  Congratulations.


I know! It’s going to be crazy-once I close I’ll have 320 points available this year. Of course I will most likely have all my trips already planned out so I may end up renting out the 160 banked points and then banking the leftover and live off of that, rinse and repeat!


----------



## motherof5

Lesley Wake said:


> I know! It’s going to be crazy-once I close I’ll have 320 points available this year. Of course I will most likely have all my trips already planned out so I may end up renting out the 160 banked points and then banking the leftover and live off of that, rinse and repeat!


Enjoy.  Glad that you got this amazing deal!


----------



## KPeterso

Lesley Wake said:


> *AWESOME UPDATE - Just heard and Disney passed!!!! Woohoo!!!!*
> 
> Lesley Wake---$106-$18776-160-AKV-Feb-0/18, 320/19, 160/20, 160/21- sent 12/17 - Passed 1/9



This gives me a little hope on the contract that I just had submitted to ROFR. Have fun with your 320 points this year. I already have 325 per year and that does not seem like enough ever!


----------



## DduzDis

No ROFR results again today?  Still no word on mine.  Lots of new contracts appearing in the last two days...if only I knew about my current one. Looks like it is now on to Monday.


----------



## z71tray

I’m new to this ROFR thing. Is this normal? Do they not make disisions daily? Thanks


----------



## DduzDis

z71tray said:


> I’m new to this ROFR thing. Is this normal? Do they not make disisions daily? Thanks



I have not seen any rhyme or reason to their patterns of decisions or frequency of decisions.  Seems really quiet the last couple of days. But, there were a lot of decisions announced here and on some FB sites on Weds.  Today marks 4 weeks since ours was sent.  Some go quick, but others take longer. Seems like my first contract was waived in 3 weeks or so.


----------



## z71tray

Today is day 24 for me. It’s been a long 24 days that’s for sure. My wife is pretty close to throwing me out!!! Also the kids are asking me about every 3 mintutes for an update.


----------



## DduzDis

z71tray said:


> Today is day 24 for me. It’s been a long 24 days that’s for sure. My wife is pretty close to throwing me out!!! Also the kids are asking me about every 3 mintutes for an update.



My phone is getting tired of me checking email....   every 5 minutes for the last 2 days...


----------



## Kim Gillihan

kim gillihan---$107-$17861-150-AKV-Jun-0/17, 0/18, 150/19, 150/20- sent 1/11/2019

Just submitted today...


----------



## Kim Gillihan

TeeKo said:


> Thanks! Yes, fourth try for AKV. And each time, the PP higher than the last and still haven’t gotten past ROFR!


OH no.. what the heck.. how much have yours been priced?  Just submitted 150 points for 107.00 today...


----------



## TeeKo

Kim Gillihan said:


> OH no.. what the heck.. how much have yours been priced?  Just submitted 150 points for 107.00 today...



I’m on 4th contract in about 9 months. Taken in ROFR at $95pp, $97pp, $105pp. My $105 contract was submitted in December. The one pending now is at $115

But Lesley Wake got her AKV through at $106 with banked points so yours might make it through too!


----------



## brianthompson1

brianthompson1---$113-$13758-110-AKV-Aug-0/17, 0/18, 110/19, 110/20- sent 1/8


----------



## Lorilais_mommie

Lorilais_mommie---$140-$46147-308-BLT-Aug-309/17, 309/18, 309/19, 309/20- sent 1/11

Got ours in!
 Probly wont pass, but maybe with some faith, trust, and pixie dust Disney will let this one pass! 
Please please please let it pass..


----------



## Lesley Wake

DduzDis said:


> My phone is getting tired of me checking email....   every 5 minutes for the last 2 days...


Yeah at least for me, my broker called me! I’ve been getting soooo many junk calls lately I don’t tend to pick up unless I recognize the caller. Unless it has a Lake Buena Vista/Orlando area code-then I’m answering it ASAP! I was worried that she was calling with bad news, but thankfully she cut to the chase quickly!
(FYI, I went with Fidelity. They really seemed to do personal service, calling me to confirm my offer, then calling back with the response and all that Jazz)



Kim Gillihan said:


> OH no.. what the heck.. how much have yours been priced?  Just submitted 150 points for 107.00 today...


Like Teeko said, I had a 160 point at $106 that just passed. It was also fully loaded, including all points from 2018 banked to 2019! I would have thought they would want that since it makes it somewhat easier to sell direct to someone else, but, hey, I’m not complaining!


----------



## ScubaCat

Lorilais_mommie said:


> Lorilais_mommie---$140-$46147-308-BLT-Aug-309/17, 309/18, 309/19, 309/20- sent 1/11
> 
> Got ours in!
> Probly wont pass, but maybe with some faith, trust, and pixie dust Disney will let this one pass!
> Please please please let it pass..



That should pass. However how many points is it for? I'm guessing 309 but you put 308 on the contract size.  Does it have the full 309 from 2017?


----------



## lorilaismommie

ScubaCat said:


> That should pass. However how many points is it for? I'm guessing 309 but you put 308 on the contract size.  Does it have the full 309 from 2017?



yes its for 309... sorry for the typo
and yes it has the full 309 for 2017 which was bank into 2018.. we had the seller bank all 2018 into 2019 so we don't miss that banking window. 
so it looks like 2018 - 309 ( banked pts from 2017 must be used by july 31st 2018), 2019 - 618 pts, and 2020 has 309.. 
hoping this didn't hurt our chances of getting this passed, but the banking window was just to close for comfort and we cant use all 618pt in such a short time. 

also any idea why BLT owners like 309 contracts?? I've seen 3 since we've started looking and not from the same seller. its seems like such a odd number


----------



## mlittig

With the huge amount of contracts being sent to Disney for ROFR now in order to beat the deadline before the new rules take effect on 1/19, is anyone else anticipating that most decisions will take the full 30 days if not longer


----------



## pangyal

Updated! Good luck, everyone


----------



## jsand99

mlittig said:


> With the huge amount of contracts being sent to Disney for ROFR now in order to beat the deadline before the new rules take effect on 1/19, is anyone else anticipating that most decisions will take the full 30 days if not longer


Probably a good possibility. I just hope Disney doesn't take them all.


----------



## ScubaCat

lorilaismommie said:


> any idea why BLT owners like 309 contracts?? I've seen 3 since we've started looking and not from the same seller. its seems like such a odd number



It's probably the exact amount for a week in a certain size and view unit by the 2009 or 2010 points chart.

There used to be a 160 point minimum for new direct purchases, so that's why there are a lot of 160 point contracts, too.


----------



## ScubaCat

pangyal said:


> Updated! Good luck, everyone



.... And she's back to WDW. Seeya next week.


----------



## Reedy

Reedy26---$154-$16077-100-PVB-Feb-0/18, 200/19, 100/20-Seller pays closing- sent 1/12


----------



## spacepoints

spacepoints---$112-$19500-160-SSR-Sep-73/18, 160/19, 160/20- sent 1/11

Here's hoping.  The price was artificially high but it has points for 2018 and my rare-ish use year.  Yay DVD for the pending rule change and price increase.

My contracts - BLT - 115 direct (2012) SS - 25 resale (2018)


----------



## ray3127

ray3127---$180-$23975-125-VGC-Jun-0/18, 125/19, 125/20- sent 1/10

Been on direct wait list since July, and with latest price increase figured it was time to give this a shot.


----------



## Kim Gillihan

TeeKo said:


> I’m on 4th contract in about 9 months. Taken in ROFR at $95pp, $97pp, $105pp. My $105 contract was submitted in December. The one pending now is at $115
> 
> But Lesley Wake got her AKV through at $106 with banked points so yours might make it through too!


Wow, I sure hope so... those would have been spectacular deals if they would have passed!!!  How many points are you getting at 115?


----------



## ThewifeandIon'cation

ThewifeandIon'cation---$106-$12720-120-AKV-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 120/20- sent 1/12

It looks like this will be the only shot we've got before the 19th. Crossing my fingers it goes through. This appears to be right on that edge of being taken and not. Hopefully the fact that there aren't any 2019 points will make it less attractive to them.


----------



## Bryan Burmeister

Bryan Burmeister---$100-$16900-160-SSR-Feb-0/18, 160/19, 160/20, 160/21-Seller pays closing- sent 12/10, taken 01/10


----------



## Bryan Burmeister

Bryan Burmeister---$107-$17500-160-SSR-Oct-0/17, 160/18, 160/19, 160/20-Buyer pays closing- sent 1/12

*Edited to reflect that I am paying closing*


----------



## bwvBound

Bryan Burmeister said:


> Bryan Burmeister---$107-$17500-160-SSR-Oct-0/17, 160/18, 160/19, 160/20-Seller pays closing- sent 1/12


Way to jump back into the game!!  Wishing you fair winds on this one


----------



## vanjust14

vanjust14---$107-$17711-150-AKV-Oct-150/18, 150/19, 150/20- sent 1/14

I'm so nervous!  This is my first attempt.  I've been on the fence for awhile, but decided to jump with the new restrictions coming.  Hope I made a good decision!


----------



## meekey7197

I’m the last AKV on the list that submitted in December and hasn’t heard. Hope today is our day! I just want to know either way so we can try and sneak one in before the restrictions if the current one gets taken


----------



## DduzDis

meekey7197 said:


> I’m the last AKV on the list that submitted in December and hasn’t heard. Hope today is our day! I just want to know either way so we can try and sneak one in before the restrictions if the current one gets taken



Same only mine is BWV. Hope we hear today either way.


----------



## Bryan Burmeister

bwvBound said:


> Way to jump back into the game!!  Wishing you fair winds on this one



Thanks!  I noticed that I made a mistake on this one.  We are actually paying the closing fees, must have been an artifact from the one Disney took.  I definitely needed to jump back in with the restrictions coming!


----------



## thebigman65

Thebigman65---$103-$17750-160-AKV-Feb-0/18, 97/19, 160/20- sent 1/10


----------



## thebigman65

thebigman65 said:


> Thebigman65---$103-$17750-160-AKV-Feb-0/18, 97/19, 160/20- sent 1/10



Really hope it gets through ROFR....I think its a good price!


----------



## jsand99

jsand99---$105-$11055-100-AKV-Sep-0/17, 0/18, 0/19, 100/20- sent 1/14


----------



## jsand99

thebigman65 said:


> Really hope it gets through ROFR....I think its a good price!


I think that's a great price.  Good luck!  I went a little higher than I wanted on a stripped contract but my last try at $95/pt was taken.


----------



## Bryan Burmeister

i'll be anxious to see if Disney starts buying these at a higher rate due to the new restrictions.


----------



## Bryan Burmeister

vanjust14 said:


> vanjust14---$107-$17711-150-AKV-Oct-150/18, 150/19, 150/20- sent 1/14
> 
> I'm so nervous!  This is my first attempt.  I've been on the fence for awhile, but decided to jump with the new restrictions coming.  Hope I made a good decision!


When I was deciding, one thing that struck me was how many folks said that there only regret was not buying sooner


----------



## minorthr

minorthr---$80-$2587-25-HH-Apr-0/17, 0/18, 25/19, 25/20- sent 1/10


----------



## DduzDis

Looks like another quiet day on the ROFR front.  I haven't heard anything yet today and don't see much activity here as far as waivers.


----------



## vanjust14

Bryan Burmeister said:


> When I was deciding, one thing that struck me was how many folks said that there only regret was not buying sooner


Yes, I do here that a lot...even from myself, haha.  I wish I didn't feel so "rushed" with the new restrictions.  I would have loved to go lower on price per point but was afraid this was my "one shot" so went a little higher.  It seems what is taken and what passes varies so much though.  Guess it is just time to wait and see!  Good luck to you


----------



## meekey7197

DduzDis said:


> Looks like another quiet day on the ROFR front.  I haven't heard anything yet today and don't see much activity here as far as waivers.



The cynic in me thinks they will sit on mine until Jan 19 and then take it


----------



## DduzDis

meekey7197 said:


> The cynic in me thinks they will sit on mine until Jan 19 and then take it



They are certainly taking their time, but I hope it doesn't take that long.


----------



## meekey7197

Literally just got the call... Disney took it

I’ll update my string when I’m done feeling sorry for myself


----------



## DduzDis

meekey7197 said:


> Literally just got the call... Disney took it
> 
> I’ll update my string when I’m done feeling sorry for myself



Oh that's a bummer.


----------



## vanjust14

meekey7197 said:


> Literally just got the call... Disney took it
> 
> I’ll update my string when I’m done feeling sorry for myself



Ugh, sorry.  Will you be trying for another before the 19th?


----------



## meekey7197

vanjust14 said:


> Ugh, sorry.  Will you be trying for another before the 19th?



Yes already submitted. Stand by for details LOL


----------



## meekey7197

Meeky7197---$100-$16737-160-AKV-Feb-0/18, 26/19, 160/20, 160/21- sent 12/14, taken 1/14


----------



## Lesley Wake

meekey7197 said:


> Literally just got the call... Disney took it
> 
> I’ll update my string when I’m done feeling sorry for myself


Aw, man. I'm so sorry! Fingers crossed you can find another one you like and get it in by Friday!


----------



## meekey7197

Meekey7197---$103-$15985-150-SSR-Feb-0/18, 1/19, 150/20, 150/21- sent 1/14

We had a plan so we were able to get this one in right away. We offered OVER asking which seemed ridiculous but our agent advised us that Disney was taking almost every Saratoga that was under $102


----------



## ML_LovesDisney

ML_LovesDisney---$120-$36835-300-BCV-Mar-0/18, 29/19, 300/20- sent 12/14

We are the sellers and still haven't heard. Day 31. Wanted to share since it seems ROFR is taking really long right now.


----------



## marygrcevic

marygrcevic---$105-$18634-160-AKV-Dec-0/18, 174/19, 160/20- sent 01/14/2019


----------



## Reedy

ML_LovesDisney said:


> ML_LovesDisney---$120-$36835-300-BCV-Mar-0/18, 29/19, 300/20- sent 12/14
> 
> We are the sellers and still haven't heard. Day 31. Wanted to share since it seems ROFR is taking really long right now.



Since Disney has 30 days, if they exceed that time frame, does that mean they waive their ROFR?


----------



## JETSDAD

Reedy said:


> Since Disney has 30 days, if they exceed that time frame, does that mean they waive their ROFR?



Disney isn't capped at 30 days....you have to give them a minimum of 30 days but they have until closing if they want.


----------



## Reedy

JETSDAD said:


> Disney isn't capped at 30 days....you have to give them a minimum of 30 days but they have until closing if they want.




Ah, thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## SUSIEQ

meekey7197 said:


> Meekey7197---$103-$15985-150-SSR-Feb-0/18, 1/19, 150/20, 150/21- sent 1/14
> 
> We had a plan so we were able to get this one in right away. We offered OVER asking which seemed ridiculous but our agent advised us that Disney was taking almost every Saratoga that was under $102


Good Luck! What made you change your mind from AKV to SSR?


----------



## meekey7197

SUSIEQ said:


> Good Luck! What made you change your mind from AKV to SSR?



We were looking for a mostly stripped contract with a Feb UY. Started with AKV since that is where we already own. There are only 3 AKV contracts available with a Feb UY with our broker and all are more than we need/want. My husband and I have been watching the AKV contracts go over the last few days and formulated a back up plan  SSR has nearly the same amount of time left on the contract and dues are lower than AKV. These points were bought strictly so we can occasionally book larger units and take extended family or to use for places like Hawai’i or Vero (we are off peak travelers so I’m not real worried about home resort priority).

we currently own poly and AKV so we’ve covered the buy where you want to stay thing LOL


----------



## ML_LovesDisney

Reedy said:


> Since Disney has 30 days, if they exceed that time frame, does that mean they waive their ROFR?



I wish! I will feel bad for our buyer if Disney buys this back because this would be the 3rd contract they'll lose and the 19th is only 4 days away. I'm really starting to wonder if Disney is buying it back and this is why it's taking so long.


----------



## meekey7197

ML_LovesDisney said:


> I wish! I will feel bad for our buyer if Disney buys this back because this would be the 3rd contract they'll lose and the 19th is only 4 days away. I'm really starting to wonder if Disney is buying it back and this is why it's taking so long.



My guess is that there are three levels of price per point that Disney either 
a. Takes almost immediately, 
b. Passes almost immediately, or 
c. Sits as long as possible to see if they have a direct buyer. 

I would guess those numbers are a moving target that change daily. I’ve *heard* That the wait list to buy BCV is so long they are going to close it so I would Guess Disney is taking the contract you are selling  

As an unrelated aside, our agent told us yesterday that asking the seller to pay closing costs increases your chances of having Disney take it back...


----------



## Matty B13

meekey7197 said:


> As an unrelated aside, our agent told us yesterday that asking the seller to pay closing costs increases your chances of having Disney take it back...



Of course your agent said this.


----------



## ML_LovesDisney

meekey7197 said:


> My guess is that there are three levels of price per point that Disney either
> a. Takes almost immediately,
> b. Passes almost immediately, or
> c. Sits as long as possible to see if they have a direct buyer.
> 
> I would guess those numbers are a moving target that change daily. I’ve *heard* That the wait list to buy BCV is so long they are going to close it so I would Guess Disney is taking the contract you are selling
> 
> As an unrelated aside, our agent told us yesterday that asking the seller to pay closing costs increases your chances of having Disney take it back...



You're probably right about the levels. It's a big contract that could be divided up and we are paying 2019 dues in full. Buyer pays closing.


----------



## DEDisneylover

I would have to go back to look up the details to post officially, but my VGF August 150 point contract was taken last week. Fingers crossed on the new one that got sent yesterday for ROFR.


----------



## 4luv2cdisney

Bryan Burmeister said:


> Bryan Burmeister---$107-$17500-160-SSR-Oct-0/17, 160/18, 160/19, 160/20-Buyer pays closing- sent 1/12
> 
> *Edited to reflect that I am paying closing*



On 1/13 I got a call from my guide offering me OCT UY points @ SSR. Coincidence?  Most likely.  But I didn't take the points, so if your contract passes, we can pretend you have me to thank.  

I think people will start hearing on Thursday. When DVC has filled all the waitlists it can.  They know 80% of the people waiting will not buy after today.


----------



## meekey7197

4luv2cdisney said:


> I think people will start hearing on Thursday. When DVC has filled all the waitlists it can.  They know 80% of the people waiting will not buy after today.



I think you are on to something. They notified our broker that they took our contract about 2 hours after the price increase announcement broke


----------



## Noodlez

4luv2cdisney said:


> On 1/13 I got a call from my guide offering me OCT UY points @ SSR. Coincidence?  Most likely.  But I didn't take the points, so if your contract passes, we can pretend you have me to thank.
> 
> I think people will start hearing on Thursday. When DVC has filled all the waitlists it can.  They know 80% of the people waiting will not buy after today.



I thought something similar had happened when I was offered directly what appeared to be the same points I’d submitted for ROFR, but I was advised that it was impossible as Disney cannot offer any points to sellers until they are in their name.


----------



## adais

DEDisneylover said:


> I would have to go back to look up the details to post officially, but my VGF August 150 point contract was taken last week. Fingers crossed on the new one that got sent yesterday for ROFR.


what was the price per point on the taken?


----------



## DVCdisneyfam

Frederic Civish said:


> Hi everyone.  I suppose you have all heard by now that Disney announced today that people who buy a resale contract after January 19th, 2019 will ONLY be able to use their contract points to EXCHANGE into a DVC resort. Apparently, this is being interpreted to mean that people who purchase a resale contract after that date will NOT have access to the 7 - 11 month Home Resort Priority Booking window, and will only be able to book in the 0 to 7 month window.
> 
> I know someone in the process of buying a contract.  They have done ALL of their part, but are waiting for it to be finalized by the seller and broker.  I told them to call their broker.  Their broker said that the Cut-Off date of Jan 19th is the date that applies to ROFR date, so I expect that a lot of people who are just thinking about it are going to jump in and make offers and get the ball rolling right now.


I just joined DVC less than a year ago.  Trying to figure out if I should add on as I don't have much time left before the new rules.


----------



## DVCdisneyfam

storey13 said:


> Woohoo!
> 
> storey13---$140-$22905-150-CCV@WL-Aug-0/17, 52/18, 150/19, 150/20- sent 12/12, passed 1/8


Congratulations.  You made it before the new rules!


----------



## BcIcemen

DVCdisneyfam said:


> I just joined DVC less than a year ago.  Trying to figure out if I should add on as I don't have much time left before the new rules.


unless you want to stay at the new hotels there really is no rush


----------



## vanjust14

BcIcemen said:


> unless you want to stay at the new hotels there really is no rush


I don't know if I want to stay at the new resorts yet, BUT I know I want to at least have the option!


----------



## ScubaCat

vanjust14 said:


> I don't know if I want to stay at the new resorts yet, BUT I know I want to at least have the option!



You can use the points you already have to stay there, either way.  Triple the amount with a bank/borrow.  I wouldn't base my buying around this.  It's hard to imagine Riviera or Reflections rehab (ha) will be so massively more awesome than the 14 existing DVC resorts that it's worth worrying about.

It's unlikely to have anything to do with ROFR either.  DVD will buy it back if it's too low or they feel they can flip it for a decent amount regardless of other factors.  Just buy what you want when you're ready to buy and don't worry about it


----------



## vanjust14

ScubaCat said:


> You can use the points you already have to stay there, either way.  Triple the amount with a bank/borrow.  I wouldn't base my buying around this.  It's hard to imagine Riviera or Reflections rehab (ha) will be so massively more awesome than the 14 existing DVC resorts that it's worth worrying about.
> 
> It's unlikely to have anything to do with ROFR either.  DVD will buy it back if it's too low or they feel they can flip it for a decent amount regardless of other factors.  Just buy what you want when you're ready to buy and don't worry about it



Ah yes, I see what you are saying for those who have points already.  My problem is I don't have any other points yet!


----------



## DEDisneylover

adais said:


> what was the price per point on the taken?



$150/pp. The one I just sent I offered $155/pp. Wondered if that was low too but guess taking my chances.


----------



## ScubaCat

vanjust14 said:


> Ah yes, I see what you are saying for those who have points already.  My problem is I don't have any other points yet!



Whoops, sorry!  I still doubt it'll be worth any sort of premium, but I do understand not wanting to be left out of the option.  If you're serious about buying, you may as well get an offer in now, right?



DEDisneylover said:


> $150/pp. The one I just sent I offered $155/pp. Wondered if that was low too but guess taking my chances.



Never pay extra just to try and dodge the ROFR monster.  It eats what it wants, when it wants, regardless of how much you feed it.   Good luck!


----------



## DEDisneylover

ScubaCat said:


> Whoops, sorry!  I still doubt it'll be worth any sort of premium, but I do understand not wanting to be left out of the option.  If you're serious about buying, you may as well get an offer in now, right?
> 
> 
> 
> Never pay extra just to try and dodge the ROFR monster.  It eats what it wants, when it wants, regardless of how much you feed it.   Good luck!



You’re right of course! What will be, will be. I’ll just hope for some pixie dust


----------



## vanjust14

ScubaCat said:


> Whoops, sorry!  I still doubt it'll be worth any sort of premium, but I do understand not wanting to be left out of the option.  If you're serious about buying, you may as well get an offer in now, right?
> 
> 
> 
> Never pay extra just to try and dodge the ROFR monster.  It eats what it wants, when it wants, regardless of how much you feed it.   Good luck!



My fault!  The OP did say she had points already, so you were answering to her.  I didn't think of it in that way since I don't have points yet.  The new restrictions did push me to submit an offer, but I have been thinking about it for awhile. We shall see what happens!


----------



## ScubaCat

vanjust14 said:


> My fault!  The OP did say she had points already, so you were answering to her.  I didn't think of it in that way since I don't have points yet.  The new restrictions did push me to submit an offer, but I have been thinking about it for awhile. We shall see what happens!


Congrats!  Stay on your broker to make sure things move along (seller signing and returning the docs) so they can submit it ASAP.  It has to be submitted by Friday.


----------



## adais

DEDisneylover said:


> $150/pp. The one I just sent I offered $155/pp. Wondered if that was low too but guess taking my chances.


darn it we offered $150 too now this makes me think that it will be taken i should've stuck to the 158 they were asking for.


----------



## JohnGypsy

Well, we just closed on our first contract (SS 130) less than a month ago and just submitted a contract to purchased another (SS 160)!  Got a little caught up in the beat-the-19th frenzy, I guess.    I don't think it'll matter much in the end, but we were planning to purchase more again soon anyhow, so we figured we get it in under the wire.

I'll make an official, properly-formatted post once it is actually submitted to Disney for ROFR.  We JUST signed our part today and sellers are still signing.  So, hopefully submitted very soon.  Then we'll see how it goes.

Both are SS and Feb UY, so it'll be a nice/easy addition if it works out.  (We already rented out all of our first contract points for 2019 plus the front-loaded points.  This one doesn't have any loaded/banked points to deal with though.)


----------



## RangerPooh

Updated for format. 

Rangerpooh---$100-$30000-300-AKV-Oct-17/18, 300/19, 300/20- sent 1/15

Rangerpooh---$120-$24394-200-AKV-Dec-0/17, 0/18, 200/19, 200/20- sent 1/15


----------



## ScubaCat

RangerPooh said:


> Rangerpooh---$120- $24,394- 200- AKV- Dec- 0/18, 200/19, 200/20- sent 1/15
> (price includes closing cost)
> 
> Rangerpooh---$100- $30,000- 300- AKV- Oct- 17/18, 300/19, 300/20- sent 1/15
> (price includes closing cost)



Double trouble, congrats!  Would you please click the link in post #1 to reformat those for the list?



RangerPooh said:


> ***DH really feels that this one will be snatched up by Disney



As a DH, myself, I assure you we have no idea what we're talking about.


----------



## JereMary

JereMary---$96-$17835-180-SSR-Feb-0/18, 3/19, 180/20, 180/21- sent 1/7


----------



## JereMary

pangyal said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> 
> This thread can be an invaluable tool for buyers looking for some help when researching the most up-to-date prices for DVC contracts on the resale market, so I encourage everyone to post their contracts when they are sent to Disney, no matter if they are big, small, or in-between !
> 
> *If you would like me to post your details, PLEASE USE THE FOLLOWING LINK TO GENERATE YOUR DATA STRING OR I CANNOT ADD YOU (yes, I am being totally mean this round!):*
> 
> *https://rofr.scubacat.net*
> *
> Just plug in all of the relevant data and post the resulting string in its entirety.*
> 
> If you would like to double-check your entries after using the tool, just know that I need your username at the front and all data in the following order:
> 
> DISname---Price per point-Total cost (Price per point x # of points + Maintenance Fees to be paid at closing + Closing fees)-# of points-Home resort-Use Year-# of points available first year (banked or not),# of points current year, # of points following year, and year after that, followed by Date Sent for ROFR.
> 
> 
> Please include any other details such as whether the seller is splitting closing or paying current year's MFs. We assume that the buyer pays current year MF and closing, so no need to add those details in writing, only to the total amount.
> 
> Then come back and post whether you passed or not *using the tool again so that your completed string looks like the sample below*. Or I will chase you down! Just kidding. But, in the spirit of helping everyone who uses this thread as a resource, please do let us know whether or not Disney waived your contract so that the data is complete. Please do not simply post that you passed, as I cannot comb through the thread to find your contract.
> 
> 
> Sample:https://www.disboards.com/threads/r...ost-for-instructions-formatting-tool.3615204/
> 
> pangyal---$144-$33296-219-VGF-Aug-113/14, 219/15, 219/16, 219/17- sent 8/24, passed 9/16
> 
> *Please note that I cannot add you if you are missing any of the above details or if your contract has not yet been sent.
> 
> Here is a link to old ROFR list threads:
> 
> January 2013 - June 2013 at the bottom of page 161
> July 2013- December 2013 ROFR List
> January 2014-June 2014 ROFR List
> July 2014-December 2015 ROFR List
> January 2015 - July 2015 ROFR List
> September 2015- December 2015 ROFR List
> January 2016- March 2016 ROFR List
> April 2016- June 2016 ROFR List
> July 2016- September 2016 ROFR List
> October 2016- December 2016 ROFR List
> January 2017- March 2017 ROFR List
> April 2017- June 2017 ROFR List
> July 2017- Sept 2017 ROFR List
> October 2017- December 2017 ROFR List
> January 2018- March 2018 ROFR List
> April 2018- June 2018 ROFR List
> July 2018- Sept 2018 ROFR List
> Oct 2018- Dec 2018 ROFR List*


----------



## JereMary

JereMary---$96-$17835-180-SSR-Feb-0/18, 3/19, 180/20, 180/21- sent 1/7


----------



## JereMary

DanCio said:


> Saw this on The timeshare Store website, I was surprised it was still there at such a low cost on 1/8.  I called, signed the contract, it was sent for ROFR the same day.
> 
> DanCio---$95-$16957-160-SSR-Jun-0/17, 0/18, 49/19, 160/20- sent 1/8


This is very similar to mine. JereMary---$96-$17835-180-SSR-Feb-0/18, 3/19, 180/20, 180/21- sent 1/7 
Good luck to you!


----------



## JereMary

meekey7197 said:


> Literally just got the call... Disney took it
> 
> I’ll update my string when I’m done feeling sorry for myself



Sorry to hear that.


----------



## TheEnchantedRose

DduzDis said:


> Same only mine is BWV. Hope we hear today either way.



Any word yet?


----------



## z71tray

DEDisneylover said:


> I would have to go back to look up the details to post officially, but my VGF August 150 point contract was taken last week. Fingers crossed on the new one that got sent yesterday for ROFR.


What was the price point on that 150 at vgf? Thanks


----------



## adais

z71tray said:


> What was the price point on that 150 at vgf? Thanks


OP said 150 when i asked


----------



## Bryan Burmeister

That's a nice contract


----------



## DduzDis

TheEnchantedRose said:


> Any word yet?



Nothing.  I have been checking with my broker, but no word yet.  Maybe today....


----------



## ML_LovesDisney

ML_LovesDisney---$120-$36825-300-BCV-Mar-0/18, 29/19, 300/20- sent 12/14, taken 1/15

Another one bites the dust. Again, we are the seller, but Disney exercised ROFR yesterday. Also, no one called us, my husband called today to speak to resale broker and found out. 32 days in ROFR


----------



## belleincanada

belleincanada---$120-$21078-170-BWV-Dec-42/17, 7/18, 170/19, 170/20- sent 12/17 - *EDIT: taken 1/17*

We're on Day 30. First time attempting to get DVC. I feel like it's going to get taken. But I'm also trying to keep expectations low so that if we do get it, it's a pleasant surprise.


----------



## DduzDis

belleincanada said:


> belleincanada---$120-$21078-170-BWV-Dec-42/17, 7/18, 170/19, 170/20- sent 12/17
> 
> We're on Day 30. First time attempting to get DVC. I feel like it's going to get taken. But I'm also trying to keep expectations low so that if we do get it, it's a pleasant surprise.



I have one similar to that with a APR UY and no points until 20. Submitted the same day and still no word. I have another one in the hopper if this one gets taken, but would just like to know either way.  Good luck with yours!


----------



## mrsap

mrsap---$90-$19500-210-SSR-Oct-0/18, 0/19, 210/20- sent 1/15


Hey guys! So we’d like to extend our summer trips an extra week, so we are looking for our 3rd contract to give us extra points! I have pretty much NO confidence that this will pass, but we aren’t in any rush.

Good luck to everyone!!


----------



## ScubaCat

ML_LovesDisney said:


> ML_LovesDisney---$120-$36825-300-BCV-Mar-0/18, 29/19, 300/20- sent 12/14, taken 1/15
> 
> Another one bites the dust. Again, we are the seller, but Disney exercised ROFR yesterday. Also, no one called us, my husband called today to speak to resale broker and found out. 32 days in ROFR



Worked out well for you; bummer for the buyer. Crazy that $120 is too low for partially stripped BCV.


----------



## ScubaCat

mrsap said:


> mrsap---$90-$19,500-210-SSR-Oct -0/18, 0/19, 210/20- sent 1/15
> 
> Hey guys! So we’d like to extend our summer trips an extra week, so we are looking for our 3rd contract to give us extra points! I have pretty much NO confidence that this will pass, but we aren’t in any rush.
> 
> Good luck to everyone!!



Good luck!  Could you please reformat that with the link on post #1 for the list? It does increase your odds... Albeit very slightly


----------



## SUSIEQ

SUSIEQ said:


> Well, Darn! My 160 pt BWV contract for $115/pt just went to Disney on 12/27/18. Now, I know they will take it! My gut told me to offer more, but I listened to my pocketbook!





ScubaCat said:


> It's not taken until it is.  Often seemingly more appealing contracts are waived vs. seemingly worse ones that are bought back.  It all depends on what DVD is looking for.  Good luck!


Well @ScubaCat, you were right!
It passed ROFR in 20 days (with points banked into 2019-(I did pay the MF on those pts))! I'll post details later!


----------



## mrsap

ScubaCat said:


> Good luck!  Could you please reformat that with the link on post #1 for the list? It does increase your odds... Albeit very slightly



Sorry, I didn’t even see the link! I just copied and pasted what was written and filled it in!!! Funny, I actually felt my luck increase after posting the correction! Thanks for the tip!!!  I’m going to need all the luck I can get with this one!!


----------



## ScubaCat

SUSIEQ said:


> Well @ScubaCat, you were right!
> It passed ROFR in 20 days (with points banked into 2019-(I did pay the MF on those pts))! I'll post details later!



Congrats! Price is just one of many factors. A few dollars extra probably wouldn't have made a difference anyway, and believe me you'll need that later the way they're raising prices on everything. Heh. 



mrsap said:


> Sorry, I didn’t even see the link! I just copied and pasted what was written and filled it in!!! Funny, I actually felt my luck increase after posting the correction! Thanks for the tip!!!  I’m going to need all the luck I can get with this one!!



60% of the time, it works .. Every time!


----------



## DduzDis

DduzDis---$118-$18285-150-BWV-Apr-0/18, 0/19, 150/20- sent 12/14, taken 1/16

It’s official. I am actually relieved. We found a better contract in the event this was the result.  I'll post that once we get submitted.


----------



## gmshook66

gmshook66---$125-$28398-210-BCV-Feb-17/18, 210/19, 210/20- sent 1/16


----------



## meekey7197

DduzDis said:


> DduzDis---$118-$18285-150-BWV-Apr-0/18, 0/19, 150/20- sent 12/14, taken 1/16
> 
> It’s official. I am actually relieved. We found a better contract in the event this was the result.  I'll post that once we get submitted.


Sorry  do you think you will get another one in in time?


----------



## meekey7197

SUSIEQ said:


> Well @ScubaCat, you were right!
> It passed ROFR in 20 days (with points banked into 2019-(I did pay the MF on those pts))! I'll post details later!



WOW! Your contract did an amazing job of evading that ROFR monster


----------



## DduzDis

meekey7197 said:


> Sorry  do you think you will get another one in in time?



I put another offer in today so I would think so.  It is a bummer that this part is not over, but I do like the new contract better.


----------



## meekey7197

DduzDis said:


> I put another offer in today so I would think so.  It is a bummer that this part is not over, but I do like the new contract better.



Yeah. The waiting game again :/ if our 2nd attempt gets taken we will just try again though. We are trying to accumulate more points for a sept 2020 trip so we have nearly a year to make this happen


----------



## SUSIEQ

meekey7197 said:


> WOW! Your contract did an amazing job of evading that ROFR monster


Yes, I was VERY surprised!


----------



## TheEnchantedRose

DduzDis said:


> DduzDis---$118-$18285-150-BWV-Apr-0/18, 0/19, 150/20- sent 12/14, taken 1/16
> 
> It’s official. I am actually relieved. We found a better contract in the event this was the result.  I'll post that once we get submitted.




Dang. Good luck on your next one! I wish they would have told you sooner though.


----------



## belleincanada

DduzDis said:


> DduzDis---$118-$18285-150-BWV-Apr-0/18, 0/19, 150/20- sent 12/14, taken 1/16
> 
> It’s official. I am actually relieved. We found a better contract in the event this was the result.  I'll post that once we get submitted.



Awwww nuts, I mean I'm happy for you for your new better contract! But I'm waiting to hear about BWV too and everyone I know has not gotten theirs so far


----------



## DduzDis

TheEnchantedRose said:


> Dang. Good luck on your next one! I wish they would have told you sooner though.



Thanks!  Yeah, me too.  But, it is the game if we want to play it.


----------



## DduzDis

belleincanada said:


> Awwww nuts, I mean I'm happy for you for your new better contract! But I'm waiting to hear about BWV too and everyone I know has not gotten theirs so far



Thanks!  I offered way above what I thought 'should' pass because it is a loaded contract with a Feb UY.  They may be salivating over this one with current UY points. If they take this one, they will be paying full price.  Dirty scoundrels.     We shall see.


----------



## DduzDis

And here we go....

DduzDis---$125-$20411-150-BWV-Feb-0/18, 300/19, 150/20- sent 1/17

Amended to the 17th.  Apparently there was a delay with the sellers getting there docs returned.  But, still made it in before the rules change so all good.


----------



## meekey7197

DduzDis said:


> And here we go....
> 
> DduzDis---$125-$20411-150-BWV-Feb-0/18, 300/19, 150/20- sent 1/16



Good luck! I SO wanted a contract with points available now but hubby insisted on a stripped one since we already have 3 trips planned in 2019


----------



## DduzDis

meekey7197 said:


> Good luck! I SO wanted a contract with points available now but hubby insisted on a stripped one since we already have 3 trips planned in 2019



I am a little worried since they are Feb points heading into Feb...  But, I hope to rent those points out to offset the higher bid on this contract.  I wanted to keep the price up in hopes DVD will waiver quickly.  Plus we already have a Feb UY at another resort.  This one was too good to pass up.

3 trips this year...that is awesome!  Hopefully one soon for a great distraction from this mess.


----------



## JohnGypsy

JohnGypsy---$102-$18119-160-SSR-Feb-0/18, 160/19, 160/20, 160/21- sent 1/16

Just closed on our first contract less than a month ago (130 at SS), rented those out already, and trying to buy another.  

Would be same location (SS) and Use Year (Feb), so that would be quite nice!


----------



## DduzDis

JohnGypsy said:


> JohnGypsy---$102-$18119-160-SSR-Feb-0/18, 160/19, 160/20, 160/21- sent 1/16
> 
> Just closed on our first contract less than a month ago (130 at SS), rented those out already, and trying to buy another.
> 
> Would be same location (SS) and Use Year (Feb), so that would be quite nice!



I was willing to go with another UY for this one, but having the same is definitely ideal for us too.  Good luck!


----------



## Lesley Wake

SUSIEQ said:


> Well @ScubaCat, you were right!
> It passed ROFR in 20 days (with points banked into 2019-(I did pay the MF on those pts))! I'll post details later!


Congrats!


----------



## SUSIEQ

DduzDis said:


> And here we go....
> 
> DduzDis---$125-$20411-150-BWV-Feb-0/18, 300/19, 150/20- sent 1/16



Good Luck! Who pays the MF on the banked 2018 pts?

ETA - Just looked at your total price, and it looks like the seller is absorbing the 2018 dues.
Great contract! Love the Boardwalk!


----------



## ScubaCat

DduzDis said:


> And here we go....
> 
> DduzDis---$125-$20411-150-BWV-Feb-0/18, 300/19, 150/20- sent 1/16



Nice! Did the broker verify it was actually submitted for ROFR? Just so you'll beat the 19th..


----------



## DduzDis

ScubaCat said:


> Nice! Did the broker verify it was actually submitted for ROFR? Just so you'll beat the 19th..



Yes, sir. We also have tomorrow to get it in if they did jump the gun.


----------



## DduzDis

SUSIEQ said:


> Good Luck! Who pays the MF on the banked 2018 pts?
> 
> ETA - Just looked at your total price, and it looks like the seller is absorbing the 2018 dues.
> Great contract! Love the Boardwalk!



Indeed they are.  . Thanks!  We are excited to own there.


----------



## von Monster

Paperwork was completed yesterday, was just notified this afternoon it's been sent in.

von Monster---$100-$14083-130-SSR-Mar-0/17, 37/18, 87/19, 130/20- sent 1/16


----------



## Bruin_mouse

Bruin_mouse---$155-$31994-200-VGF-Aug-0/18, 35/19, 200/20- sent 1/15

Just when I thought I was out...


----------



## Dracula

Dracula---$120-$64495-500-BLT-Feb-0/18, 500/19, 500/20- sent 1/16


----------



## DougEMG

Dracula said:


> Dracula---$120-$64495-500-BLT-Feb-0/18, 500/19, 500/20- sent 1/16



Good luck.  Nice big contract!


----------



## bwvBound

Dracula said:


> Dracula---$120-$64495-500-BLT-Feb-0/18, 500/19, 500/20- sent 1/16


Wow ... the $64000 question!  Good luck!


----------



## Dracula

bwvBound said:


> Wow ... the $64000 question!  Good luck!


Thank you! I thought, go big or stay home!


----------



## BcIcemen

Dracula said:


> Thank you! I thought, go big or stay home!


Good Luck


----------



## jamie3631

jpd0248---$113-$14110-120-AKV-Oct-0/17, 0/18, 0/19, 120/20- sent 1/17

Higher than what I wanted to pay, but it matched our current use year and was the only one I could find that matched what we wanted. Hoping we get through ROFR. Our first contract we tried for 2 years ago was taken in ROFR. Hoping to not experience that again!


----------



## disneyeveryyear

Lesley Wake said:


> I know! It’s going to be crazy-once I close I’ll have 320 points available this year. Of course I will most likely have all my trips already planned out so I may end up renting out the 160 banked points and then banking the leftover and live off of that, rinse and repeat!



If you don't want to rent out those points, you can call MS to see if they can reallocate some of the points you are using for this year's trips and be able to bank some of your original points.


----------



## Reedy

Dracula said:


> Dracula---$120-$64495-500-BLT-Feb-0/18, 500/19, 500/20- sent 1/16




I seen that contract listed and was like "Whoa! That is A LOT of points" Good luck to you!


----------



## Lesley Wake

disneyeveryyear said:


> If you don't want to rent out those points, you can call MS to see if they can reallocate some of the points you are using for this year's trips and be able to bank some of your original points.


I don’t know if that will work for me! It’s my first DVC contract, so in February (<3 weeks!!!) I’m renting points and in May I’m using a discounted rate and staying in a normal room. I’m hoping to get another rental going thru for a NYE trip, since I’d like to stay in Crescent Lake area (BCV or BWV) for proximity to Epcot and SWGE; if that doesn’t work out I’ll probably just book at AKV using my own points!


----------



## disneyeveryyear

Lesley Wake said:


> I don’t know if that will work for me! It’s my first DVC contract, so in February (<3 weeks!!!) I’m renting points and in May I’m using a discounted rate and staying in a normal room. I’m hoping to get another rental going thru for a NYE trip, since I’d like to stay in Crescent Lake area (BCV or BWV) for proximity to Epcot and SWGE; if that doesn’t work out I’ll probably just book at AKV using my own points!



Sorry, I assumed (we know what that means) that you were a current owner using current points.


----------



## Lesley Wake

disneyeveryyear said:


> Sorry, I assumed (we know what that means) that you were a current owner using current points.


Nope! First time DVC and I squeezed in under the deadline! My first WDW trip was Sept 2017 (during the hurricane), and since then I’ve become addicted (though I was already a huge Disney fan since I live 45 min away from Disneyland). Stayed for the first time in Studio Villas last December and fell in love with them! So I decided to pull the trigger and go for it! I put in an offer on a resale when I was departing MCO!


----------



## disneyeveryyear

Lesley Wake said:


> Nope! First time DVC and I squeezed in under the deadline! My first WDW trip was Sept 2017 (during the hurricane), and since then I’ve become addicted (though I was already a huge Disney fan since I live 45 min away from Disneyland). Stayed for the first time in Studio Villas last December and fell in love with them! So I decided to pull the trigger and go for it! I put in an offer on a resale when I was departing MCO!



I am sure you will love it, as we do.  We purchased in 2004 (after kicking ourselves for not purchasing during a 1993? tour) and have added on 3 times (2x direct, 1 resale).  Our resale purchase in 2018 saw double points (2017 banked), which made it possible to do a week-long trip to VB in a 2 BR and 2 days at OKW in a GV.  I was already points poor for 2018 after a 9 day trip in February of 2018 in a 2BR at SSR, so the additional points were a lifesaver.


----------



## vanjust14

Is anyone else getting nervous that they may have made too low an offer?  It's so hard to know what to do with the new changes.  @Lesley Wake is giving me hope though for my AKV contract at $107pp.


----------



## spacepoints

vanjust14 said:


> Is anyone else getting nervous that they may have made too low an offer?  It's so hard to know what to do with the new changes.  @Lesley Wake is giving me hope though for my AKV contract at $107pp.



I think the worry monster is running rampant right now. I know how impatient I am and I can't stop reading this thread. I just can't look away. Hoping the majority of us will have good news to share.


----------



## RangerPooh

vanjust14 said:


> Is anyone else getting nervous that they may have made too low an offer?  It's so hard to know what to do with the new changes.  @Lesley Wake is giving me hope though for my AKV contract at $107pp.



We are. We've got two offers out there. We're assuming that the 300pt contract will be snagged by Disney as it's priced low. Our 200 pt offer is higher and we're hoping that this one passes. Should be we double lucky then that's fine. It means more trips  But it's the waiting game that's hard.


----------



## mrsap

RangerPooh said:


> We are. We've got two offers out there. We're assuming that the 300pt contract will be snagged by Disney as it's priced low. Our 200 pt offer is higher and we're hoping that this one passes. Should be we double lucky then that's fine. It means more trips  But it's the waiting game that's hard.



May I ask, how can you have two offers? Are they with the same company? How long do you have to cancel if you don’t want to go through with it? What happens if they both pass? Thanks!


----------



## Dracula

vanjust14 said:


> Is anyone else getting nervous that they may have made too low an offer?  It's so hard to know what to do with the new changes.  @Lesley Wake is giving me hope though for my AKV contract at $107pp.


I certainly am stressed about ROFR. I remember the good old days when ROFR was rarely exercised, but it is quite surprising, and concerning, to see how many times Disney used it in December, when they are supposed to have less cash on hand.


----------



## z71tray

So I’m on Day 30. Help, how many have waited longer than 30 days and what was your outcome? Thanks


----------



## DduzDis

z71tray said:


> So I’m on Day 30. Help, how many have waited longer than 30 days and what was your outcome? Thanks



Mine went 31...taken, but have a better contract for us in ROFR now.   Good luck!  I know it can get really frustrating at this point.


----------



## adais

z71tray said:


> So I’m on Day 30. Help, how many have waited longer than 30 days and what was your outcome? Thanks


did you try contacting your broker and see if they had an update?


----------



## TFamily2009

TFamily2009---$94-$19370-200-AKV-Feb-0/18, 0/19, 200/20, 200/21- sent 12/11, passed 1/9


----------



## belleincanada

belleincanada said:


> belleincanada---$120-$21078-170-BWV-Dec-42/17, 7/18, 170/19, 170/20- sent 12/17
> 
> We're on Day 30. First time attempting to get DVC. I feel like it's going to get taken. But I'm also trying to keep expectations low so that if we do get it, it's a pleasant surprise.



Welp. It's official. Disney took it back. Not surprised. But still mildly sad about it.  

belleincanada---$120-$21078-170-BWV-Dec-42/17, 7/18, 170/19, 170/20- sent 12/17 - taken 1/17

We're working on another offer now.


----------



## Lesley Wake

TFamily2009 said:


> TFamily2009---$94-$19370-200-AKV-Feb-0/18, 0/19, 200/20, 200/21- sent 12/11, passed 1/9


Wow-that's an awesome price! Congrats!


----------



## mlittig

belleincanada said:


> Welp. It's official. Disney took it back. Not surprised. But still mildly sad about it.
> 
> belleincanada---$120-$21078-170-BWV-Dec-42/17, 7/18, 170/19, 170/20- sent 12/17 - taken 1/17
> 
> We're working on another offer now.



We need another option besides like with some of these posts  I'm sorry your first try was taken  but good luck with the next one  Is that one going to be at the Boardwalk also


----------



## DduzDis

belleincanada said:


> Welp. It's official. Disney took it back. Not surprised. But still mildly sad about it.
> 
> belleincanada---$120-$21078-170-BWV-Dec-42/17, 7/18, 170/19, 170/20- sent 12/17 - taken 1/17
> 
> We're working on another offer now.



Sorry. Glad you are diving back in. Good luck on the next one.


----------



## Eastcoast02

How do you guys go about dealing with offers through Fidelity?  I put one in through their site and I'm pretty sure it'll probably be gone by the time they see my request.  It was for a low point, low cost OKW.  Not a chance in Hades it will make it through ROFL but maybe it'd slip through the cracks.

Edit: SOLD! And not to me.  The agent did say it was "too late" to get one through before the deadline so I'm not sure if that is a Fidelity thing or what.  I was just entertaining the idea of a small add-on so no big disappointment here.


----------



## jmur116

We were told Disney waived ROFR on 1/9. We are going through Fidelity, and they told us closing wouldn't be for 4 weeks. Is that common? I was under the impression it would be sooner than that. How long after ROFR is the normal time for closing? I know there is more work to do, estoppel and such, but it seems to be a long wait for 4 weeks to close then wait for the deed to be recorded and Disney to create our DVC account. We were hoping to get into the home resort window for AKL for an October trip, which ends in March.


----------



## Bruin_mouse

jmur116 said:


> We were told Disney waived ROFR on 1/9. We are going through Fidelity, and they told us closing wouldn't be for 4 weeks. Is that common? I was under the impression it would be sooner than that. How long after ROFR is the normal time for closing? I know there is more work to do, estoppel and such, but it seems to be a long wait for 4 weeks to close then wait for the deed to be recorded and Disney to create our DVC account. We were hoping to get into the home resort window for AKL for an October trip, which ends in March.



You can look at the Closing Time thread to get some idea on the typical timeline for resale purchases:

https://www.disboards.com/threads/closing-time.3392820/


----------



## mlittig

Eastcoast02 said:


> How do you guys go about dealing with offers through Fidelity?  I put one in through their site and I'm pretty sure it'll probably be gone by the time they see my request.  It was for a low point, low cost OKW.  Not a chance in Hades it will make it through ROFL but maybe it'd slip through the cracks.
> 
> Edit: SOLD! And not to me.  The agent did say it was "too late" to get one through before the deadline so I'm not sure if that is a Fidelity thing or what.  I was just entertaining the idea of a small add-on so no big disappointment here.



Was it the 35 point contract or the 50 point one? The low prices on some of the Fidelity contracts certainly makes me wonder how many of their contracts actually pass ROFR  I have one with them now in ROFR but mine is more in line with prices on other sites so fingers crossed it passes soon


----------



## Disneykate605

We passed ROFR on 12/5 and closed on 12/17. Our whole process went really fast! We felt lucky...but  now considering all  the BWV contracts that have been taken as of late we feel we got really lucky!!


----------



## Gryhndmom

Dracula said:


> Dracula---$120-$64495-500-BLT-Feb-0/18, 500/19, 500/20- sent 1/16



Best of luck!


----------



## Eastcoast02

mlittig said:


> Was it the 35 point contract or the 50 point one? The low prices on some of the Fidelity contracts certainly makes me wonder how many of their contracts actually pass ROFR  I have one with them now in ROFR but mine is more in line with prices on other sites so fingers crossed it passes soon



It was the 35 pointer, but the 50 point contract is also spoken for.  With the early expiration on OKW I felt like it was a fair price.  It was March UY though and both of my AKV contracts are February.


----------



## DVCdisneyfam

Lesley Wake said:


> *AWESOME UPDATE - Just heard and Disney passed!!!! Woohoo!!!!*
> 
> Lesley Wake---$106-$18776-160-AKV-Feb-0/18, 320/19, 160/20, 160/21- sent 12/17 - Passed 1/9


This is a amazing deal.  Congratulations


----------



## DVCdisneyfam

Shannon G. said:


> ShannonG---$128-$6900-50-SSR-Sep-0/17, 100/18, 50/19, 50/20- sent 12/10, passed 1/9


Congratulations


----------



## meekey7197

TFamily2009 said:


> TFamily2009---$94-$19370-200-AKV-Feb-0/18, 0/19, 200/20, 200/21- sent 12/11, passed 1/9


 
Super jealous! Congrats!


----------



## jmur116

Bruin_mouse said:


> You can look at the Closing Time thread to get some idea on the typical timeline for resale purchases:


Thank you so much for this information. I am new to buying DVC, and did not know that a closing thread existed.


----------



## MouseHoneyMoon96

MouseHoneyMoon96---$122-$19960-150-BWV-Apr-150/19, 150/20, 150/21-sent 1/16

Own direct but looking for a much cheaper way to add on some points.  Good luck to everyone.


----------



## teachertink

teachertink---$106-$23090-200-SSR-Sep-0/17, 219/18, 200/19, 200/20- sent 1/18

Hope this works!


----------



## DduzDis

MouseHoneyMoon96 said:


> MouseHoneyMoon96---$122-$19960-150-BWV-Apr-150/19, 150/20, 150/21-sent 1/16
> 
> Own direct but looking for a much cheaper way to add on some points.  Good luck to everyone.



I think I may have been eyeing this one as a backup if my current offer was not accepted.  Nice contract for a decent price.  Good luck!!


----------



## MouseHoneyMoon96

I’m just hoping $122 is enough to pass ROFR.  I feel like prices for resales are going to move with the latest direct price increase.  Good luck!


----------



## DduzDis

MouseHoneyMoon96 said:


> I’m just hoping $122 is enough to pass ROFR.  I feel like prices for resales are going to move with the latest direct price increase.  Good luck!



I think you should be fine, but I'm still nervous even at $125...  I think mission accomplished for what they set out to do in the resale market.  Wishing good luck for all of us waiting!


----------



## adais

MouseHoneyMoon96 said:


> I’m just hoping $122 is enough to pass ROFR.  I feel like prices for resales are going to move with the latest direct price increase.  Good luck!


a part of me regrets offering less than asking price for my vgf contract but oh well what's done is done 12 days down almost at the halfway point .


----------



## debdreamsofdis

Good things come to those who wait. Crossing fingers the rest will go much more quickly.

debdreamsfdis---$150-$15945-100-VGC-Oct-100/18, 100/19, 100/20- sent 12/3, passed 1/18


----------



## meekey7197

debdreamsofdis said:


> Good things come to those who wait. Crossing fingers the rest will go much more quickly.
> 
> debdreamsfdis---$150-$15945-100-VGC-Oct-100/18, 100/19, 100/20- sent 12/3, passed 1/18



That’s amazing!!!! Wow


----------



## adais

debdreamsofdis said:


> Good things come to those who wait. Crossing fingers the rest will go much more quickly.
> 
> debdreamsfdis---$150-$15945-100-VGC-Oct-100/18, 100/19, 100/20- sent 12/3, passed 1/18


congrats !!! super great price on that VGC !!


----------



## Lesley Wake

adais said:


> congrats !!! super great price on that VGC !!


Seriously!


----------



## Bruin_mouse

jmur116 said:


> Thank you so much for this information. I am new to buying DVC, and did not know that a closing thread existed.



You're welcome. Just keep in mind that the timelines can fluctuate a lot. It looks like Disney right now is taking over a month to process right of first refusal paperwork.


----------



## MouseHoneyMoon96

adais said:


> a part of me regrets offering less than asking price for my vgf contract but oh well what's done is done 12 days down almost at the halfway point .



I feel so confident I’m considering putting an offer on a second contract.  Figure if 1 gets taken at ROFR than it would be ok.  Of course if they both pass I just get that much more magic. I think I have a mouse problem


----------



## pangyal

Updated!

I figured this would be a busy week, and I was right .

I probably won't be able to update again until the first few days of February- @ScubaCat, you were off by about ten days with your WDW comment, ha ha ha.

Good luck to everyone waiting!


----------



## Bing Showei

pangyal said:


> Updated!
> 
> I figured this would be a busy week, and I was right .


And then you have all the ROFRs/Passes to contend with over the next 30 days! Many, many thanks to you and ScubaCat. This thread (and it's laborious maintenance) is invaluable.


----------



## meekey7197

pangyal said:


> Updated!
> 
> I figured this would be a busy week, and I was right .
> 
> I probably won't be able to update again until the first few days of February- @ScubaCat, you were off by about ten days with your WDW comment, ha ha ha.
> 
> Good luck to everyone waiting!



Wow. The carnage does NOT look as bad as I expected! But still a lot of us waiting


----------



## ScubaCat

pangyal said:


> Updated!
> 
> I figured this would be a busy week, and I was right .
> 
> I probably won't be able to update again until the first few days of February- @ScubaCat, you were off by about ten days with your WDW comment, ha ha ha.
> 
> Good luck to everyone waiting!


Only 10 days??


----------



## Renee H

DduzDis said:


> And here we go....
> 
> DduzDis---$125-$20411-150-BWV-Feb-0/18, 300/19, 150/20- sent 1/17
> 
> Amended to the 17th.  Apparently there was a delay with the sellers getting there docs returned.  But, still made it in before the rules change so all good.


Was this the one with the international seller by chance?


----------



## DduzDis

Renee H said:


> Was this the one with the international seller by chance?



Yes, the sellers are international.


----------



## Renee H

DduzDis said:


> Yes, the sellers are international.


Oh ok... I had an offer on that as soon as it came out but then withdrew when they said it was international.  Good amount of points... probably should have stuck with it.  Good luck!


----------



## belleincanada

Alright, let's give this another go! 

*belleincanada---$125-$21928-170-BWV-Oct-3/18, 170/19, 170/20- sent 1/18
*
Too bad there's only three points this year, but we don't have WDW plans this year anyway, as we'll be at D23 Expo instead! And VGC is just too dang expensive even with DVC, not to mention impossible to get. And I'd rather stay at Disneyland Hotel if I had my choice.


----------



## belleincanada

MouseHoneyMoon96 said:


> I’m just hoping $122 is enough to pass ROFR.  I feel like prices for resales are going to move with the latest direct price increase.  Good luck!





DduzDis said:


> I think you should be fine, but I'm still nervous even at $125...  I think mission accomplished for what they set out to do in the resale market.  Wishing good luck for all of us waiting!



Same here! Disney took our BWV contract that we offered on at $120 a point (it was our first attempt), so we put in an offer on a new contract last Thursday which was also $120 a point but instead we're offering $125 a point for this one. We just want BWV so dang badly.


----------



## belleincanada

mlittig said:


> We need another option besides like with some of these posts  I'm sorry your first try was taken  but good luck with the next one  Is that one going to be at the Boardwalk also



Yep! I just posted it in the comments above.


----------



## DduzDis

Renee H said:


> Oh ok... I had an offer on that as soon as it came out but then withdrew when they said it was international.  Good amount of points... probably should have stuck with it.  Good luck!



Wow. I thought I was quick on it. You must have been nearly immediate.  So few Feb UY contracts come through and I already missed one. So this one was a great opportunity. Our first resort was an International sale and it didn’t really affect anything for us. It can get delayed if they don’t have immediate access to a notary, but we are not in a huge hurry.


----------



## MouseHoneyMoon96

belleincanada said:


> Same here! Disney took our BWV contract that we offered on at $120 a point (it was our first attempt), so we put in an offer on a new contract last Thursday which was also $120 a point but instead we're offering $125 a point for this one. We just want BWV so dang badly.



Lol.  I almost did the same thing but after reading comments in the board I decided not to.  There doesn’t seem to be a rhyme or reason to what Disney passes or takes so I figured I’d just give the asking and see what happens.  

Although like you I really like the Boardwalk so I’m sure if this contract gets taken I’ll be trying again. Good luck!


----------



## Dracula

DduzDis said:


> Wow. I thought I was quick on it. You must have been nearly immediate.  So few Feb UY contracts come through and I already missed one. So this one was a great opportunity. Our first resort was an International sale and it didn’t really affect anything for us. It can get delayed if they don’t have immediate access to a notary, but we are not in a huge hurry.


I also had a good experience buying AUL from international sellers through Fidelity. I think it took an extra couple on months to complete the paperwork with the three Japanese sellers, but it was worth it.


----------



## ScubaCat

belleincanada said:


> we'll be at D23 Expo instead! And VGC is just too dang expensive even with DVC, not to mention impossible to get. And I'd rather stay at Disneyland Hotel if I had my choice.



Stay at the embassy suites Anaheim south.  2 room suite and includes full breakfast, just a couple of blocks away. Save the points for WDW


----------



## meekey7197

So I’m curious, who has a plan if the contract they are waiting on now gets ROFR’d? Will you still buy resale? Do the restrictions matter to you that much?

I can’t decide if we should have another waiting in the wings or take our time if our current one gets taken...


----------



## adais

meekey7197 said:


> So I’m curious, who has a plan if the contract they are waiting on now gets ROFR’d? Will you still buy resale? Do the restrictions matter to you that much?
> 
> I can’t decide if we should have another waiting in the wings or take our time if our current one gets taken...


i would say screw it and rent points but my husband said no we go for a new contract and try again. he doesn't care for the 2 new resorts so the restrictions don't bother him.


----------



## Bruin_mouse

meekey7197 said:


> So I’m curious, who has a plan if the contract they are waiting on now gets ROFR’d? Will you still buy resale? Do the restrictions matter to you that much?
> 
> I can’t decide if we should have another waiting in the wings or take our time if our current one gets taken...



I had been on the fence about VGF for a while, but didn’t feel like spending the money since I have BLT points. Once the restrictions were announced I started looking half heartedly, made a few offers (sellers weren’t interested in negotiating from what I saw), but finally had an offer accepted. If it gets taken I won’t be heartbroken because I already have grandfathered points. I’m pretty firmly in the buy where you want to stay camp, but I just don’t know how these restrictions will play out and want to keep my options open.


----------



## Lorilais_mommie

meekey7197 said:


> So I’m curious, who has a plan if the contract they are waiting on now gets ROFR’d? Will you still buy resale? Do the restrictions matter to you that much?
> 
> I can’t decide if we should have another waiting in the wings or take our time if our current one gets taken...



We will try again, but at a lower price point.. We went up higher Bc the market jumped $4-$5 a point with buyers in a mad rush to grab any contract and get it to Disney before the 19th. My broker and his office were pulling 16ours days to get all the contracts in on time.


----------



## meekey7197

Lorilais_mommie said:


> We will try again, but at a lower price point.. We went up higher Bc the market jumped $4-$5 a point with buyers in a mad rush to grab any contract and get it to Disney before the 19th. My broker and his office were pulling 16ours days to get all the contracts in on time.



Yeah. I almost Wish our current one gets taken because I think we offered too much...


----------



## Bruin_mouse

Lorilais_mommie said:


> We will try again, but at a lower price point.. We went up higher Bc the market jumped $4-$5 a point with buyers in a mad rush to grab any contract and get it to Disney before the 19th. My broker and his office were pulling 16ours days to get all the contracts in on time.



I saw the same thing in prices but seems like the direct price increase “announcement” (that felt more like a well placed leak) also played a big part. I had sellers that pulled their contract before they gave an answer to my offer. The reason the broker gave was because of the price increase she thought this VGF contract, listed at $163, was now worth in the $170s.


----------



## SheriRae

SheriRae---$120-$22195-170-BWV-Sep-0/18, 170/19, 170/20- sent 12/21/2018, passed 1/15

Passed ROFR on Tuesday and received our closing documents on Friday! So excited!


----------



## Dracula

adais said:


> i would say screw it and rent points but my husband said no we go for a new contract and try again. he doesn't care for the 2 new resorts so the restrictions don't bother him.


We also would go for a new contract if we lost this to ROFR.


----------



## Dracula

SheriRae said:


> SheriRae---$120-$22195-170-BWV-Sep-0/18, 170/19, 170/20- sent 12/21/2018, passed 1/15
> 
> Passed ROFR on Tuesday and received our closing documents on Friday! So excited!


Congratulations - this is a great deal!


----------



## Dracula

meekey7197 said:


> Yeah. I almost Wish our current one gets taken because I think we offered too much...


If your contract gets taken, doesn't this mean that you offered too little? The thing is, we keep agonizing over a few dollars per point as we haggle with the sellers, where this really does not matter compared to the savings vs. buying direct, especially if we end up keeping the contract for many years.


----------



## Cyberc1978

Cyberc1978(seller)---$114-$17600-150-BWV-Mar-0/17, 0/18, 0/19, 12/20-Seller pays MF ‘19’ & ‘20’- sent 1/17


----------



## vanjust14

meekey7197 said:


> So I’m curious, who has a plan if the contract they are waiting on now gets ROFR’d? Will you still buy resale? Do the restrictions matter to you that much?
> 
> I can’t decide if we should have another waiting in the wings or take our time if our current one gets taken...



If mine gets taken I am going to wait and reassess. The restrictions do matter to me, especially since I don't own any points currently.  I can't see myself paying  direct prices though so I may just keep using other means to stay at WDW, like renting points.  I guess if the resale prices go way down I would be tempted to buy again.


----------



## thebigman65

TFamily2009 said:


> TFamily2009---$94-$19370-200-AKV-Feb-0/18, 0/19, 200/20, 200/21- sent 12/11, passed 1/9



So Awesome!  Congrats!  This make me hopeful as we bid $103 for a 160 point,semi-stripped AKV contract.....can't wait to hear back!


----------



## meekey7197

Dracula said:


> If your contract gets taken, doesn't this mean that you offered too little? The thing is, we keep agonizing over a few dollars per point as we haggle with the sellers, where this really does not matter compared to the savings vs. buying direct, especially if we end up keeping the contract for many years.



Maybe? But maybe they just had someone on the waiting list who wanted 150 points with a Feb UY. You do raise a good point, in the grand scheme of things, it's really not that much money when you consider the savings over direct


----------



## belleincanada

Thanks! We're staying at the Clarion for the Expo, and then afterward since it's our anniversary, and we have a good friend who's a CM who has a discount, we were thinking of staying at one of the Disney hotels


----------



## belleincanada

ScubaCat said:


> Stay at the embassy suites Anaheim south.  2 room suite and includes full breakfast, just a couple of blocks away. Save the points for WDW



Ooops didn't quote you - but my response is in the comment above


----------



## kboo

Bruin_mouse said:


> The reason the broker gave was because of the price increase she thought this VGF contract, listed at $163, was now worth in the $170s.


----------



## mlittig

Bruin_mouse said:


> I saw the same thing in prices but seems like the direct price increase “announcement” (that felt more like a well placed leak) also played a big part. I had sellers that pulled their contract before they gave an answer to my offer. The reason the broker gave was because of the price increase she thought this VGF contract, listed at $163, was now worth in the $170s.



That really stinks, Bruin_mouse  Talk about greedy


----------



## Bruin_mouse

mlittig said:


> That really stinks, Bruin_mouse  Talk about greedy



Thanks @mlittig for the thought. To be fair, as expensive as VGF points are in the resale market, they’re really not that far above what people paid for them direct when it first went on sale. The VGF contract I ended up with was $155/point. Based on the date on the deed, the seller would have paid $150/point in 2013 (No sales incentives were offered for VGF). In today’s dollars that’s $161. I think the psychological sting of a “loss” might be why sellers at VGF in particular are touchy about price.


----------



## brouse99

brouse99---$134-$25262-170-BCV-Dec-12/17, 115/18, 170/19, 170/20-seller pays closing- sent 1/7


----------



## Renee H

DduzDis said:


> Wow. I thought I was quick on it. You must have been nearly immediate.  So few Feb UY contracts come through and I already missed one. So this one was a great opportunity. Our first resort was an International sale and it didn’t really affect anything for us. It can get delayed if they don’t have immediate access to a notary, but we are not in a huge hurry.


As soon as the alert came in I offered within 30 seconds... lol


----------



## Renee H

brouse99 said:


> brouse99---$134-$25262-170-BCV-Dec-12/17, 115/18, 170/19, 170/20-seller pays closing- sent 1/7


Nice one!


----------



## jsand99

Has anyone dealt with having to make an addendum to a contract that has been submitted for ROFR?  I had a contract submitted for ROFR on January 14th that Disney sent back to the broker on the 18th because one part of the contract stated the wrong use year.  I had to sign an addendum amending the use year in points clause.  Today I received an email saying another addendum is required.  Disney sent it back again because the seller was off one digit on the contract number.  Does an addendum to the contract cause the ROFR process to restart from the date the contract was amended or does it keep it's original submission date?  I asked my broker about this because we bought this contract to beat the grandfathering deadline and they said they are unsure about that.


----------



## Cyberc1978

jsand99 said:


> Has anyone dealt with having to make an addendum to a contract that has been submitted for ROFR?  I had a contract submitted for ROFR on January 14th that Disney sent back to the broker on the 18th because one part of the contract stated the wrong use year.  I had to sign an addendum amending the use year in points clause.  Today I received an email saying another addendum is required.  Disney sent it back again because the seller was off one digit on the contract number.  Does an addendum to the contract cause the ROFR process to restart from the date the contract was amended or does it keep it's original submission date?  I asked my broker about this because we bought this contract to beat the grandfathering deadline and they said they are unsure about that.



When we sold our contract the broker had to verify it before it was put up for sale. By verifying it the broker knew that everything contract wise was correct. Didn’t the broker do the same with the contract you are buying?


----------



## Greg36

jsand99 said:


> Has anyone dealt with having to make an addendum to a contract that has been submitted for ROFR?  I had a contract submitted for ROFR on January 14th that Disney sent back to the broker on the 18th because one part of the contract stated the wrong use year.  I had to sign an addendum amending the use year in points clause.  Today I received an email saying another addendum is required.  Disney sent it back again because the seller was off one digit on the contract number.  Does an addendum to the contract cause the ROFR process to restart from the date the contract was amended or does it keep it's original submission date?  I asked my broker about this because we bought this contract to beat the grandfathering deadline and they said they are unsure about that.



That is very frustrating. Did you sign the contract on the 14th? I would put a little pressure on the broker to find out. Frankly, if you are still within your 10 days you could consider pulling out if nobody can give you an answer. Maybe you could directly ask DVC this questions as well... Hope you can find an answer...


----------



## jsand99

Cyberc1978 said:


> When we sold our contract the broker had to verify it before it was put up for sale. By verifying it the broker knew that everything contract wise was correct. Didn’t the broker do the same with the contract you are buying?



I would hope the broker does this with all the contracts that they sell.  I was told it was the seller's mistake but I think it's just as likely that the person who typed the contract made the mistake.


----------



## jsand99

Greg36 said:


> That is very frustrating. Did you sign the contract on the 14th? I would put a little pressure on the broker to find out. Frankly, if you are still within your 10 days you could consider pulling out if nobody can give you an answer. Maybe you could directly ask DVC this questions as well... Hope you can find an answer...



I actually signed the contract on the 11th and it was submitted to Disney on the 14th.  The broker said that once they get the signed addendum submitted to Disney that they would confirm with them.  I also made my offer on the contract contingent upon being submitted before the January 19th deadline and being a grandfathered contract.


----------



## JETSDAD

We had to sign an addendum as well after ours went to ROFR.  I believe Disney just wanted it clarified which UY's were banked and current even though it was obvious.  Both sides signed quickly and it didn't slow down ROFR.  I can't really speak to whether or not it will affect the Jan 19 deadline but I wouldn't think that it would as the contract had in fact been received on time, it just needed correction.


----------



## jsand99

JETSDAD said:


> We had to sign an addendum as well after ours went to ROFR.  I believe Disney just wanted it clarified which UY's were banked and current even though it was obvious.  Both sides signed quickly and it didn't slow down ROFR.  I can't really speak to whether or not it will affect the Jan 19 deadline but I wouldn't think that it would as the contract had in fact been received on time, it just needed correction.



Hoping you are correct since this is our one shot at being grandfathered.


----------



## ScubaCat

jsand99 said:


> Does an addendum to the contract cause the ROFR process to restart from the date the contract was amended or does it keep it's original submission date? I asked my broker about this because we bought this contract to beat the grandfathering deadline and they said they are unsure about that.



You should be fine.  I had a similar experience with the 4/4/16 restrictions where the husband actually passed away during the process and it had to be resubmitted to correct the grantor titling. (How do you like that:  They take so long with resale that people actually die waiting for these transactions to close. )  I sent an email after it closed and the transfer was completed, and received a written response that the contract was definitely received prior to that date and was "coded" as eligible for the perks. I had other eligible contracts but still wanted to clear that up in case I opted to sell the others someday.

I wanted the written response so I'd have some documentation in case there was ever an issue in the future.  I suggest sending the email as well so you can have the same assurance.


----------



## Joe Wolfers

wolfersfam---$140-$14000-100-PVB-Dec-0/17, 0/18, 1/19, 100/20-seller paid closing- sent 12/31, passed 1/22


----------



## EAHajd

Joe Wolfers said:


> wolfersfam---$140-$14000-100-PVB-Dec-0/17, 0/18, 1/19, 100/20-seller paid closing- sent 12/31, passed 1/22



Congratulations!!

I sent mine in on January 2 - i hope there is enough pixie dust left for us, too!


----------



## vanjust14

Joe Wolfers said:


> wolfersfam---$140-$14000-100-PVB-Dec-0/17, 0/18, 1/19, 100/20-seller paid closing- sent 12/31, passed 1/22



That's a great one, congratulations!!
I wanted AKV or PVB, but went with AKV.  If I get it, I can see purchasing resale again for PVB in the future!


----------



## meekey7197

Joe Wolfers said:


> wolfersfam---$140-$14000-100-PVB-Dec-0/17, 0/18, 1/19, 100/20-seller paid closing- sent 12/31, passed 1/22



HOORAY for you!!! That's GREAT!


----------



## Reedy

opps....


----------



## Reedy

Joe Wolfers said:


> wolfersfam---$140-$14000-100-PVB-Dec-0/17, 0/18, 1/19, 100/20-seller paid closing- sent 12/31, passed 1/22



Congrats! Hopefully that means I am safe as well! I have an almost identical contract/terms, but paid $156/point!


----------



## meekey7197

vanjust14 said:


> That's a great one, congratulations!!
> I wanted AKV or PVB, but went with AKV.  If I get it, I can see purchasing resale again for PVB in the future!



we currently have one of each (AKV and PVB) and it works SO well for our little family  Poly is great when it's just the 3 of us but the variety of room choices and low point chart at AKV works well for trips with friends or extended family


----------



## pangyal

Surprise midweek update !


----------



## z71tray

z71tray---$155-$28126-170-VGF-Jun-0/17, 56/18, 165/19, 170/20- sent 12/18, taken 1/22


----------



## adais

z71tray said:


> z71tray---$155-$28126-170-VGF-Jun-0/17, 56/18, 165/19, 170/20- sent 12/18, taken 1/22


that sucks ..... are you going to try again?


----------



## z71tray

I’m not sure I can refrain. Already chopping at the bit over here. But I’m trying to be patient.


----------



## ScubaCat

pangyal said:


> Surprise midweek update !



Thank you, Disney wifi!


----------



## adais

z71tray said:


> I’m not sure I can refrain. Already chopping at the bit over here. But I’m trying to be patient.


i'm already doing my backup list since i have VGF too but at $150 only has about half of the 2019 points though so idk if that will make a difference.


----------



## mlittig

mlittig---$103-$5933-50-OKW-Jun-0/17, 0/18, 50/19, 50/20- sent 1/2, passed 1/22
Yippee, I just heard that Disney waived their Right of First Refusal for my Old Key West contract Best wishes to everyone still waiting


----------



## pangyal

ScubaCat said:


> Thank you, Disney wifi!


Haha, leaving tomorrow morning. Still at home with -30 Celsius


----------



## Madame

pangyal said:


> Haha, leaving tomorrow morning. Still at home with -30 Celsius


We’ve had that here near Windsor the last few days.... now freezing rain    Safe travels.


----------



## Dracula

mlittig said:


> mlittig---$103-$5933-50-OKW-Jun-0/17, 0/18, 50/19, 50/20- sent 1/2, passed 1/22
> Yippee, I just heard that Disney waived their Right of First Refusal for my Old Key West contract Best wishes to everyone still waiting


That was fast - congratulations!


----------



## mlittig

Dracula said:


> That was fast - congratulations!



Thanks, Dracula  Since it is a small contract, I had my fingers crossed because OKW has been a very large target for Disney's ROFR lately


----------



## vanjust14

meekey7197 said:


> we currently have one of each (AKV and PVB) and it works SO well for our little family  Poly is great when it's just the 3 of us but the variety of room choices and low point chart at AKV works well for trips with friends or extended family


There are 3 of us as well! Glad to hear it works so well for you


----------



## Bruin_mouse

adais said:


> i'm already doing my backup list since i have VGF too but at $150 only has about half of the 2019 points though so idk if that will make a difference.



Hopefully they’ll just take “my” contract and leave yours alone then. I have more than enough grandfathered points elsewhere, so I’m okay hanging onto my money.


----------



## TexasChick123

z71tray said:


> z71tray---$155-$28126-170-VGF-Jun-0/17, 56/18, 165/19, 170/20- sent 12/18, taken 1/22



You're the second VGF I have seen taken in the last couple of days.  That surprises me as they never seem to want VGF.  I'm sorry they took this one.


----------



## mrsap

TexasChick123 said:


> You're the second VGF I have seen taken in the last couple of days.  That surprises me as they never seem to want VGF.  I'm sorry they took this one.



Now that they’ve jacked up the direct price for VGF, I wouldn’t doubt more will get scooped up.


----------



## TexasChick123

mrsap said:


> Now that they’ve jacked up the direct price for VGF, I wouldn’t doubt more will get scooped up.



I was always surprised they didn't take more, as I have said so many times.  Whenever I was first looking and called DVC to ask about VGF, they said they weren't selling it anymore.  The guide also told me they get calls about VGF every day.  We found out about the resale market, thank goodness, and went that route.  A lot of people love VGF, so it always confused me as to why they didn't buy it back more.  I guess with better margins, they will now.


----------



## mrsap

TexasChick123 said:


> I was always surprised they didn't take more, as I have said so many times.  Whenever I was first looking and called DVC to ask about VGF, they said they weren't selling it anymore.  The guide also told me they get calls about VGF every day.  We found out about the resale market, thank goodness, and went that route.  A lot of people love VGF, so it always confused me as to why they didn't buy it back more.  I guess with better margins, they will now.



I agree!! That’s great you got in when you did! We did the same thing last year! In Nov/Dec we stayed at GF for the first time and we loved it!!! A week later I called our guide and she she said it wasn’t available direct, but we could be put on a waitlist. We didn’t want to wait, so we started looking resale. I made an offer and it was accepted 5 minutes later! I’m happy we got it at the price we did, now seeing what they’re doing to the pricing.


----------



## Ohboyitseddie

$150 -$15000-100-BLT-Oct 100/19, 100/20- sent 1/23/19

Wish me luck. This will be our 2nd contract

First contract was direct buy at AKV


----------



## Bruin_mouse

TexasChick123 said:


> You're the second VGF I have seen taken in the last couple of days.  That surprises me as they never seem to want VGF.  I'm sorry they took this one.



Out of curiosity, do you know the details of the other one that was taken?


----------



## adais

Bruin_mouse said:


> Out of curiosity, do you know the details of the other one that was taken?


if its the one i think the OP replied to me that they offered 150 for 150 points AUG UY  but they didn't make and official post with details so that's all i know.  Post is on page 9 i think its #173


----------



## ScubaCat

Ohboyitseddie said:


> $150 -$15000-100-BLT-Oct 100/19, 100/20- sent 1/23/19
> 
> Wish me luck. This will be our 2nd contract
> 
> First contract was direct buy at AKV


Good luck!  Although, you'll have slightly better luck if you reformat that with the link in post #1 so it can go on the list. (Plus that'll help us out a lot.)  Thanks!


----------



## sshaw0715

Has anyone been looking at current DVC prices and see if they have changed?  I haven’t priced any new contracts out.  Still hoping mine goes through....


----------



## Ohboyitseddie

ScubaCat said:


> Good luck!  Although, you'll have slightly better luck if you reformat that with the link in post #1 so it can go on the list. (Plus that'll help us out a lot.)  Thanks!



Ohboyitseddie---$150-$16175-100-BLT-Oct-0/17, 0/18, 100/19, 100/20- sent 1/23


----------



## meekey7197

sshaw0715 said:


> Has anyone been looking at current DVC prices and see if they have changed?  I haven’t priced any new contracts out.  Still hoping mine goes through....



Current resale prices? Seem to be listed a little higher at AKV and SSR, the two I’m watching.


----------



## Dracula

Ohboyitseddie said:


> $150 -$15000-100-BLT-Oct 100/19, 100/20- sent 1/23/19
> 
> Wish me luck. This will be our 2nd contract
> 
> First contract was direct buy at AKV


Good luck - BLT is a great resort, but nearly impossible to get in premium season without owning. Also has lower maintenance fees - you made a great choice!


----------



## EAHajd

EAHajd said:


> eahajd---$109-$12000-100-AKV-Apr-0/17, 0/18, 0/19, 100/20- sent 1/2



Passed 1/23!


----------



## Matty B13

EAHajd said:


> Passed 1/23!



Welcome to the AKV crew!


----------



## Lorilais_mommie

Ohboyitseddie said:


> Ohboyitseddie---$150-$16175-100-BLT-Oct-0/17, 0/18, 100/19, 100/20- sent 1/23



This make me worry we didn’t offer enough..  either that or the price jumped even more after we submitted 
we put in for BLT - $140- for 309pts (fully loaded)  
Good luck with yours! I’ll be watching.


----------



## JBrad77301

Jbrad77301---$114-$28758-231-BWV-Aug-0/17, 462/18, 231/19, 231/20- sent 1/21


----------



## JBrad77301

This is our first time buying a dvc contract. After reading through this thread, I’m not very optimistic that Disney won’t take this. Haha. Guess I’ll take the advise of others and start looking for the next one, to be ready


----------



## meekey7197

JBrad77301 said:


> Jbrad77301---$114-$28758-231-BWV-Aug-0/17, 462/18, 231/19, 231/20- sent 1/21



Would be amazing if you got this one! Good luck!


----------



## Ohboyitseddie

Lorilais_mommie said:


> This make me worry we didn’t offer enough..  either that or the price jumped even more after we submitted
> we put in for BLT - $140- for 309pts (fully loaded)
> Good luck with yours! I’ll be watching.



I placed a bid on two other contracts and the sellers where absolutely firm on their price of $155. From my research their was only a few blt in December that Disney took back and they where like 135$


----------



## ZYX2008

zyx2008---$148-$29600-200-PVB-Feb-194/18, 400/19, 200/20, 200/21-Seller pays closing- sent 1/8

The 194 points from 2018 are not banked and will not be usable.


----------



## meekey7197

ZYX2008 said:


> zyx2008---$148-$29600-200-PVB-Feb-194/18, 400/19, 200/20, 200/21-Seller pays closing- sent 1/8
> 
> The 194 points from 2018 are not banked and will not be usable.



Those 194 must have been banked 2017 points that they didn’t use? Goodness, in 2 years they used 6 total points?


----------



## Lesley Wake

meekey7197 said:


> Those 194 must have been banked 2017 points that they didn’t use? Goodness, in 2 years they used 6 total points?


Seriously! Someone changed their vacation style...


----------



## Matty B13

Lesley Wake said:


> Seriously! Someone changed their vacation style...



Or got laid off.


----------



## meekey7197

Matty B13 said:


> Or got laid off.



I suppose that is possible and they didn’t know they could rent out points


----------



## Madame

Matty B13 said:


> Or got laid off.


& didn’t want/know to rent out. Yikes


----------



## Matty B13

Madame said:


> & didn’t want/know to rent out. Yikes



Chances are they took out a loan to buy, and couldn't make the payments on the loan.  Renting points out would have only probably covered a couple of months for the year, leaving them to cover the other 10 months of payments.  I'm pretty sure I've picked up 1 or 2 contracts from people who were upside down on their loans for DVC.


----------



## Lorilais_mommie

Ohboyitseddie said:


> I placed a bid on two other contracts and the sellers where absolutely firm on their price of $155. From my research their was only a few blt in December that Disney took back and they where like 135$



Yes that’s why we offered $140. Since it was front loaded. We also ran into a few sellers that were firm on the prices 
One wouldn’t budge at all off their asking price. We just moved on.
Don’t remember having to haggle this much with out AKL resale..
Is this normal for BLT??


----------



## Ohboyitseddie

Lorilais_mommie said:


> Yes that’s why we offered $140. Since it was front loaded. We also ran into a few sellers that were firm on the prices
> One wouldn’t budge at all off their asking price. We just moved on.
> Don’t remember having to haggle this much with out AKL resale..
> Is this normal for BLT??



I'm not sure... sorry


----------



## adais

Lorilais_mommie said:


> Yes that’s why we offered $140. Since it was front loaded. We also ran into a few sellers that were firm on the prices
> One wouldn’t budge at all off their asking price. We just moved on.
> Don’t remember having to haggle this much with out AKL resale..
> Is this normal for BLT??


you offered in the middle of the freenzy to be grandfathered in and before the price increase ;. i noticed prices going up so they might have thought at the time that they were going to get asking so why should they go lower . we offered the day before the changes were announced imsure had it been after they would have asked for more.


----------



## skippytx

If I wasn't in a hurry to sell my contract, and I knew DVC just raised the price of BLT 225, I'd list at 155 and let the contract sit for a while and see if anyone bit.   It's not likely someone will, but I'd sit on it for a couple months to find out.


----------



## Bruin_mouse

skippytx said:


> If I wasn't in a hurry to sell my contract, and I knew DVC just raised the price of BLT 225, I'd list at 155 and let the contract sit for a while and see if anyone bit.   It's not likely someone will, but I'd sit on it for a couple months to find out.



As one of the last minute buyers, this was my exact perception of the sellers' mentality last week. Sellers had zero incentive at all to negotiate. They weren't the ones trying to beat a deadline.


----------



## vanjust14

@Lorilais_mommie , I love your siggy!  


As for the recent pricing, I feel lucky in a way that my offer was accepted last week without negotiating.  I wasn't sure I was going to go for it unless the perfect contract came along.  I wanted 140-150 AKV, with double points, Sept or Oct Use year.  I saw a new one pop up asking $111.  I offered $107 and they accepted.  That was my one and only experience.  Now, fingers crossed DVD doesn't think it is so great!


----------



## crvetter

crvetter---$140-$14580-100-BCV-Oct-0/17, 0/18, 0/19, 100/20- sent 12/26, taken 1/24


----------



## crvetter

crvetter said:


> crvetter---$140-$14580-100-BCV-Oct-0/17, 0/18, 0/19, 100/20- sent 12/26, taken 1/24


I’m a bit surprised they took it since it was inline with all the other offers at this time and was stripped until 2020. But I think since we were on Disney’s desk right as the increase in cost and 2020 point charts they are hoping to move a lot. Plus the direct price increase after we submitted made the spread $85.

Hope to try again, want that Epcot/HS home, but above 140 just isn’t worth it when factoring everything in.


----------



## brouse99

crvetter said:


> I’m a bit surprised they took it since it was inline with all the other offers at this time and was stripped until 2020. But I think since we were on Disney’s desk right as the increase in cost and 2020 point charts they are hoping to move a lot. Plus the direct price increase after we submitted made the spread $85.
> 
> Hope to try again, want that Epcot/HS home, but above 140 just isn’t worth it when factoring everything in.



Gives me pretty much zero faith that my current BCV in ROFR stands a chance.  Different UY, but barely missing any 2018 points and even has a few banked from 17.  And a lower price per point and seller paying closing.  It's like you said - that massive direct price increase is the issue.  It's going to make BCV practically impossible to buy unless it's direct, and there's no way I'm paying that.


----------



## TexasChick123

crvetter said:


> I’m a bit surprised they took it since it was inline with all the other offers at this time and was stripped until 2020. But I think since we were on Disney’s desk right as the increase in cost and 2020 point charts they are hoping to move a lot. Plus the direct price increase after we submitted made the spread $85.
> 
> Hope to try again, want that Epcot/HS home, but above 140 just isn’t worth it when factoring everything in.



I’m sorry they took this.  Buy at BWV!!! That’s what we did.  I don’t like that BWV has no dedicated 2BR’s, but it is soooo much cheaper.  We also wanted an Epcot resort but couldn’t stomach the price at BCV.  We’ve been very happy with our BWV purchase.


----------



## crvetter

brouse99 said:


> Gives me pretty much zero faith that my current BCV in ROFR stands a chance.  Different UY, but barely missing any 2018 points and even has a few banked from 17.  And a lower price per point and seller paying closing.  It's like you said - that massive direct price increase is the issue.  It's going to make BCV practically impossible to buy unless it's direct, and there's no way I'm paying that.


Yeah the spread being $85 points is now justifiable to them to take it. I suppose if you have a larger point contract it could make it. I’m curious if you end up passing. But here is luck to you. We are now chasing an entire different animal trying to get the Grand Californian instead (which we planned to purchase in a year) because BCV and BWV seem to expensive now with only 20 years left. 

Good luck to you. Hope it passes.


----------



## crvetter

TexasChick123 said:


> I’m sorry they took this.  Buy at BWV!!! That’s what we did.  I don’t like that BWV has no dedicated 2BR’s, but it is soooo much cheaper.  We also wanted an Epcot resort but couldn’t stomach the price at BCV.  We’ve been very happy with our BWV purchase.


We decided to go after Grand Californian and rent or pay cash for Epcot stays for the time being. But if the right BWV contract comes along we probably would grab it.


----------



## Bruin_mouse

crvetter said:


> crvetter---$140-$14580-100-BCV-Oct-0/17, 0/18, 0/19, 100/20- sent 12/26, taken 1/24



I get the dollar spread between resale and direct now, but with no 2018 or 2019 points it’s strange that Disney would lock up over $14,500 for almost two years before they can get any return on their money. That’s pretty surprising.

Edit: @TexasChick123 pointed out Disney could just pool the 2020 points with other 2018 and 2019 points they’ve acquired. It’s a good point (so to speak), but I still think this is strange because 2020 points are presumably much easier to comeby than 2018 points and a bit easier than 2019 points. Seems like if they keep this up they will get an imbalance in their points quickly, unless they have been stealth ROFRing BCV points for the past couple years. Seems like they’re concentrating more on snatching up SSR and AKV points though.


----------



## TexasChick123

crvetter said:


> We decided to go after Grand Californian and rent or pay cash for Epcot stays for the time being. But if the right BWV contract comes along we probably would grab it.



https://dvcsales.com/ has some good VGC contracts that I was eyeing before I decided not to buy anymore.


----------



## SUSIEQ

TexasChick123 said:


> https://dvcsales.com/ has some good VGC contracts that I was eyeing before I decided not to buy anymore.


I just bought a contract thru them, and they were GREAT to deal with!


----------



## LadyLvsTramp

LadylvsTramp---$133-$22988-160-BLT-Feb-0/18, 160/19, 160/20, 160/21-paying dues for 2019- sent 1/14


----------



## LadyLvsTramp

Does anyone think the buyer paying closing costs and the current dues discourages Disney from ROFR?


----------



## meekey7197

LadyLvsTramp said:


> Does anyone think the buyer paying closing costs and the current dues discourages Disney from ROFR?



I don’t know, we are purposely looking for a stripped contract and sometimes it seems like that’s what they are taking. We don’t NEED points at the moment and would rather not pay the dues at closing on points we don’t need. We asked about seller paying closing and our agent said obviously those are more attractive to Disney.


----------



## crvetter

meekey7197 said:


> I don’t know, we are purposely looking for a stripped contract and sometimes it seems like that’s what they are taking. We don’t NEED points at the moment and would rather not pay the dues at closing on points we don’t need. We asked about seller paying closing and our agent said obviously those are more attractive to Disney.


I would say based on my contract that was taken there isn't much to say how they decide. They took a stripped October contract (until 2020) that was for a more expensive resort and I was paying closing costs. I think closing costs for Disney doesn't matter much since they will just push the closing through their settlement company so the money ends up going back into their pocket anyways (less the employee expenses). 

They likely make their decision based on the spread between resale and direct and the depth of the waitlist for that use year.


----------



## ScubaCat

TexasChick123 said:


> I’m sorry they took this.  Buy at BWV!!! That’s what we did.  I don’t like that BWV has no dedicated 2BR’s, but it is soooo much cheaper.  We also wanted an Epcot resort but couldn’t stomach the price at BCV.  We’ve been very happy with our BWV purchase.



The pool is slightly smaller, though, you know?


----------



## crvetter

ScubaCat said:


> The pool is slightly smaller, though, you know?


Yeah we were wanting BCV for the pool specifically. Maybe another perfect contract will pop up but I think it's going to be too expensive for the time being.


----------



## TexasChick123

ScubaCat said:


> The pool is slightly smaller, though, you know?



I have a pool in my backyard.  There are a lot less people in mine than SAB.  I don’t go to Disney for the pools.  If I’m paying money to fly to Orlando, then I’m going to the parks! I can just heat my pool up and swim if it isn’t frigid outside. If it is frigid, there’s always the spa/hot tub which heats up faster.

Also, I didn’t think SAB was that great when we stayed there.  It was nice, and I liked BCV, but not enough to pay that much more for it. Honestly, the biggest drawback to BWV is the lack of dedicated 2BR’s for us. 

And who doesn’t want a creepy clown staring at them?!?


----------



## Dracula

crvetter said:


> I would say based on my contract that was taken there isn't much to say how they decide. They took a stripped October contract (until 2020) that was for a more expensive resort and I was paying closing costs. I think closing costs for Disney doesn't matter much since they will just push the closing through their settlement company so the money ends up going back into their pocket anyways (less the employee expenses).
> 
> They likely make their decision based on the spread between resale and direct and the depth of the waitlist for that use year.


I agree, I cannot see the closing and maintenance costs matter much, certainly not as much as the point availability - and the waitlist must be the most important. There may be some budget considerations too - once money allocated for ROFR is gone, it may be difficult to make further purchases, no matter how good the price.


----------



## Lesley Wake

TexasChick123 said:


> I have a pool in my backyard.  There are a lot less people in mine than SAB.  I don’t go to Disney for the pools.  If I’m paying money to fly to Orlando, then I’m going to the parks! I can just heat mine pool up and swim if it isn’t frigid outside. If it is frigid, there’s always the spa/hot tub which heats up faster.
> 
> Also, I didn’t think SAB was that great when we stayed there.  It was nice, and I liked BCV, but not enough to pay that much more for it. Honestly, the biggest drawback to BWV is the lack of dedicated 2BR’s for us.
> 
> And who doesn’t want a creepy clown staring at them?!?


You don't see the creepy clown though when you are going down that fun slide! I haven't had a chance to try out SAB's slide (hopefully the weather will get warmer in the next 2 weeks to do so) so I'll have to compare them then!


----------



## lovin'fl

Bruin_mouse said:


> As one of the last minute buyers, this was my exact perception of the sellers' mentality last week. Sellers had zero incentive at all to negotiate. They weren't the ones trying to beat a deadline.


So I had two 50 HHI contracts listed since Nov. No offers until after the 1/19 restriction was leaked. Then offers were $26 below list ($65pp offered), $20 below and then $14.56 below. They wanted to pay $84pp and have us cover the $700 closing then they wanted us to cover the 2019 ($8.56pp) dues even though it had all 2019 points and a few 2018 as well. We kept negotiating and our last offer back was $13 below list ($78pp or $84pp with $300 towards dues or closing...oh, and I had lowered the price by $3pp right before any offers came in). Never heard back on the $13pp off ($84 with $300 towards cc or mf) so we pulled our contracts off the market (happened to have a trip to HHI from 1/18-21 and it reminded me how much I love that place) so pulled the contract on 1/20...pulled other one the week before and figured I'd see if the one contract would sell in the frenzy but wasn't going to dump it for cheap. $78pp was my bottom line in my head. No way $65 or even $76. That ROFR monster would have eaten that up. At any rate...glad to be keeping them (even with the crazy high dues). I think we're sticking with what we have. Good luck to you all...I am watching to see how things go the next few weeks. Hoping you all pass.

Oh, and the above about BWV...we own there too and LOVE it. Initially bought 55 points direct for F&W trips....chose over BCV to save points with standard view. Can't always get stand view studios (even at 8am on the dot in 11 month window). But do get it 50% of the time and always can get stand view 1BR (at 11 months). Just love it. Has become our fave resort, clown pool and all. Love walking to 2 parks (very important soon with SW:GE opening). We always try to book there...had to add on and now have 255 BWV. Still not enough there.


----------



## ScubaCat

crvetter said:


> Yeah we were wanting BCV for the pool specifically. Maybe another perfect contract will pop up but I think it's going to be too expensive for the time being.


Smart on both counts! 


TexasChick123 said:


> I have a pool in my backyard.  There are a lot less people in mine than SAB.  I don’t go to Disney for the pools.  If I’m paying money to fly to Orlando, then I’m going to the parks! I can just heat mine pool up and swim if it isn’t frigid outside. If it is frigid, there’s always the spa/hot tub which heats up faster.
> 
> Also, I didn’t think SAB was that great when we stayed there.  It was nice, and I liked BCV, but not enough to pay that much more for it. Honestly, the biggest drawback to BWV is the lack of dedicated 2BR’s for us.
> 
> And who doesn’t want a creepy clown staring at them?!?



I'm surprised they don't charge extra for the clown.

There are better pools, even in the Orlando area, but none featuring a quick walk to Epcot or Disney busing   Really, the DVC resorts are nice enough but they're hardly the best.  It is what it is.  

The lack of dedicated 2BRs at BWV is annoying because all the studios can get snapped up leaving just 1BRs.  Apparently DVD learned their lesson because they never left out dedicated 2BR units again. (Although if you want a 1BR at BCV at 7 months, you can always settle for BWV!)

I should start another BWV vs BCV thread.  It's been at least a couple of weeks since the latest one.


----------



## crvetter

crvetter---$208-$16766-75-VGC-Dec-75/18, 75/19, 75/20-2018 Points are 2017 banked- sent 1/25


----------



## Wendy98

Wendy98---$143-$4271-25-BWV-Dec-16/18, 25/19, 25/20- sent 1/25


----------



## mlittig

Wendy98 said:


> Wendy98---$143-$4271-25-BWV-Dec-16/18, 25/19, 25/20- sent 1/25



I was watching this one too and if it is the one I am thinking of, you did a super job with the price  They started at $160 a point, went down to $155 and they accepted your $143 offer   They had 4 for sale and this was the only one with any 2018 points  Good luck and let us know when you hear


----------



## Wendy98

mlittig said:


> I was watching this one too and if it is the one I am thinking of, you did a super job with the price  They started at $160 a point, went down to $155 and they accepted your $143 offer   They had 4 for sale and this was the only one with any 2018 points  Good luck and let us know when you hear


Yep, that's it.  Can I say, I wasn't seriously even looking???  But then I get the broker emails and one thing led to another....


----------



## mlittig

Wendy98 said:


> Yep, that's it.  Can I say, I wasn't seriously even looking???  But then I get the broker emails and one thing led to another....



You certainly picked the best one of the four, Wendy98  If I hadn't just passed ROFR on my OKW one, I probably would have jumped on this one too


----------



## DOrlo

DOrlo---$110-$8715-75-OKW(E)-Oct-0/18, 0/19, 75/20- sent 1/7, passed 1/25.

2 OKW contracts (1 direct and 1 resale)  for 155 points and I think we're done for what our needs are.  Points are just too expensive to keep buying more.  Always accepting donations though.


----------



## meekey7197

DOrlo said:


> DOrlo---$110-$8715-75-OKW(E)-Oct-0/18, 0/19, 75/20- sent 1/7, passed 1/25.
> 
> 2 OKW contracts (1 direct and 1 resale)  for 155 points and I think we're done for what our needs are.  Points are just too expensive to keep buying more.  Always accepting donations though.



Congrats! I hope they keep churning through them like this...


----------



## SheriRae

LadyLvsTramp said:


> Does anyone think the buyer paying closing costs and the current dues discourages Disney from ROFR?



I've had the same thought. As buyers we paid closing and dues on both of our BWV contracts and both passed. Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## lorilaismommie

meekey7197 said:


> Congrats! I hope they keep churning through them like this...



They have to know there's a massive amount heading there way.. congratz to all that passed lets hope they keep everything moving smoothly


----------



## ScubaCat

LadyLvsTramp said:


> Does anyone think the buyer paying closing costs and the current dues discourages Disney from ROFR?



Only the net amount matters.  It doesn't matter how you get there.  

Consider the difference between buying something at a retail price of $100 with 20% off and buying the same exact thing at a retail price of $80.  The psychological difference can drive sales, but there is no net difference.


----------



## meekey7197

crvetter said:


> They likely make their decision based on the spread between resale and direct and the depth of the waitlist for that use year.



I’m tempted to call my guide and ask for a 150 pt SSR contract with a Feb UY and see what they say...


----------



## John79

John79---$112-$15307-120-AKV-Oct-3/18, 120/19, 120/20- sent 1/8, passed 1/25

Just heard today we passed ROFR. First time purchasing. Very excited!


----------



## Denisedsny

$103-$15450-150-SSR-AUG-0/17, 150/18, 150/19, 150/20- sent 1/7, PASSED 1/25

Just heard today!!!!


----------



## JBrad77301

Grats denisedsny!


----------



## WIDisCruiser

WIDisCruiser---$149-$25509-160-BLT-Feb-0/18, 320/19, 160/20- sent 1/8, passed 1/25

First time buyer.  Just heard this afternoon!


----------



## thebigman65

wow....3 in a row that passed in approx 18-19 days.....i submitted on the 10th....hopefully hear next week!


----------



## Lumpy1106

Lumpy1106---$145-$23443-160-BLT-Feb-0/18, 38/19, 160/20, 160/21- sent 1/14

Question;
Seller can't close until August which is fine with us - no WDW plans until 2020.  In paging through this forum though, does Disney really have until close to decide on ROFR?  How common is it that they take more than 30 days to decide?


----------



## Jacobs2105

jacobs2105---$70-$14290-170-HH-Jun-29/18, 170/19, 170/20- sent 1/6, passed 1/25


----------



## meekey7197

Denisedsny said:


> $103-$15450-150-SSR-AUG-0/17, 150/18, 150/19, 150/20- sent 1/7, PASSED 1/25
> 
> Just heard today!!!!



This one gives me hope! Ours is the same price and points but stripped with a different UY...


----------



## JereMary

DOrlo said:


> DOrlo---$110-$8715-75-OKW(E)-Oct-0/18, 0/19, 75/20- sent 1/7, passed 1/25.
> 
> 2 OKW contracts (1 direct and 1 resale)  for 155 points and I think we're done for what our needs are.  Points are just too expensive to keep buying more.  Always accepting donations though.


You're the first I've seen that sent on 1/7, which is the day we sent ours, that has passed. This gives me hope that we will hear something soon!


----------



## JereMary

meekey7197 said:


> This one gives me hope! Ours is the same price and points but stripped with a different UY...


This is the second passing from 1/7 and the first SSR, which is what we are waiting for. Fingers crossed!!!!


----------



## ScubaCat

Denisedsny said:


> $103-$15450-150-SSR-AUG-0/17, 150/18, 150/19, 150/20- sent 1/7, PASSED 1/25
> 
> Just heard today!!!!



Congrats!  Could you reformat that with the link in post #1 so it can go on the list?



Lumpy1106 said:


> does Disney really have until close to decide on ROFR? How common is it that they take more than 30 days to decide?



They do, but you'll hear whether ROFR is waived within a month(-ish).


----------



## JBrad77301

It’s going to be a long 30 days...


----------



## Cyberc1978

JBrad77301 said:


> Jbrad77301---$114-$28758-231-BWV-Aug-0/17, 462/18, 231/19, 231/20- sent 1/21



That’s a good price hope it passes. I just sold my contract at BWV for the same price but totally stripped until 2021.


----------



## rcoaster809

rcoaster809---$59-$9640-155-VB-Feb-0/18, 0/19, 155/20, 155/21- sent 1/8, passed 1/25

Not a lot of VB ROFR info, so here is mine. I wasn't expecting to hear back so soon!


----------



## DOrlo

They have opened up the flood gates, congrats everyone


----------



## DOrlo

DVC Resale marktes had 40 contracts pass yesterday


----------



## rcoaster809

Glad to hear a lot are passing! With the direct price increases I was wondering if more would be taken.


----------



## Jason Heiss

Jason Heiss---$69-$23713-300-HH-Mar-2/18, 300/19, 300/20- sent 12/15, taken 1/16
Jason Heiss---$72-$24868-300-HH-Jun-121/18, 300/19, 300/20- sent 1/17


----------



## mlittig

Jason Heiss said:


> Jason Heiss---$69-$23713-300-HH-Mar-2/18, 300/19, 300/20- sent 12/15, taken 1/16
> Jason Heiss---$72-$24868-300-HH-Jun-121/18, 300/19, 300/20- sent 1/17



Your new one looks like a better deal with all those 2018 points  Good luck


----------



## JBrad77301

Cyberc1978 said:


> That’s a good price hope it passes. I just sold my contract at BWV for the same price but totally stripped until 2021.


Ya we really liked the contract, just hoping it slides through without notice haha


----------



## JBrad77301

DOrlo said:


> DVC Resale marktes had 40 contracts pass yesterday


Are they posted anywhere? I’d like to see what they are passing on.


----------



## Matty B13

JBrad77301 said:


> Are they posted anywhere? I’d like to see what they are passing on.



I believe that DVC Resale Market posts at the end of each month what the average for each Resort passing ROFR was at their company on their website, you just have to search around for it.


----------



## Matty B13

Here is their December report. 

https://www.dvcresalemarket.com/blog/dvc-right-of-first-refusal-rofr-december-18-report/


----------



## mlittig

DOrlo said:


> DVC Resale marktes had 40 contracts pass yesterday



They also had 27 one day this week and 8 more another day  They sent in 400 contracts before the January 19th deadline  And that is just from this one company alone so you can imagine how busy the Disney ROFR people are


----------



## Gryhndmom

Ohboyitseddie said:


> $150 -$15000-100-BLT-Oct 100/19, 100/20- sent 1/23/19
> 
> Wish me luck. This will be our 2nd contract
> 
> First contract was direct buy at AKV





LadyLvsTramp said:


> LadylvsTramp---$133-$22988-160-BLT-Feb-0/18, 160/19, 160/20, 160/21-paying dues for 2019- sent 1/14



Best of luck to everyone!



WIDisCruiser said:


> WIDisCruiser---$149-$25509-160-BLT-Feb-0/18, 320/19, 160/20- sent 1/8, passed 1/25
> 
> First time buyer.  Just heard this afternoon!



Congrats and great price! Owning at BLT will give you an advantage to book for premium weeks before the seven month mark.


----------



## LadyLvsTramp

Matty B13 said:


> Here is their December report.
> 
> https://www.dvcresalemarket.com/blog/dvc-right-of-first-refusal-rofr-december-18-report/



This makes me really nervous with our BLT at $133 a point!~


----------



## lorilaismommie

LadyLvsTramp said:


> This makes me really nervous with our BLT at $133 a point!~



 here's some extra pixie dust
hoping my BLT is enough too!


----------



## spacepoints

My impatience is kicking in (sent 1/11)....anyone hear today yet?  All those 1/8 and 1/9's have me hopeful that they are working fast on these.


----------



## carli_h

We offered on our first and only attempt (well probably) for 200 DVC points at BLT, sent to Disney on 16th. I will post full details once we know if Disney has exercised ROFR or not. We only offered $137 and I regret not offering asking as it is a fully loaded contract. 

First post, but been a member for a while. We were in WDW for Christmas and were tempted by direct CCV but didn’t fall in love with WL. Resale at BLT made good financial sense to us and we love the Contemporary. I just hope we didn’t offer too low!


----------



## vanjust14

carli_h said:


> We offered on our first and only attempt (well probably) for 200 DVC points at BLT, sent to Disney on 16th. I will post full details once we know if Disney has exercised ROFR or not. We only offered $137 and I regret not offering asking as it is a fully loaded contract.
> 
> First post, but been a member for a while. We were in WDW for Christmas and were tempted by direct CCV but didn’t fall in love with WL. Resale at BLT made good financial sense to us and we love the Contemporary. I just hope we didn’t offer too low!



Good luck!  My first and only attempt was sent on 1/14 but for AKV.  It's exciting and nerve wracking at the same time.  It seems that price isn't necessarily the only thing they look at, so you have a chance.  Fingers crossed!


----------



## Lorilais_mommie

spacepoints said:


> My impatience is kicking in (sent 1/11)....anyone hear today yet?  All those 1/8 and 1/9's have me hopeful that they are working fast on these.



we are also 1/11.. I've been fighting the urge to start the daily calls to our broker. 
normally I would wait another week..


----------



## ZYX2008

I'm getting nervous that I haven't heard.  Ours was submitted on the 8th.


----------



## spacepoints

Lorilais_mommie said:


> we are also 1/11.. I've been fighting the urge to start the daily calls to our broker.
> normally I would wait another week..



My first resale was submitted 9/26/18 and passed 10/10/18.  I know Disney can take up to 30 days, but this is my personal frame of reference.  2 weeks was enough of a wait.  I am going to hold off calling my broker as well until 30 days are up.


----------



## spacepoints

And I know it's been said times before, but a huge thank you to Pangyal for maintaining these lists!!


----------



## ScubaCat

carli_h said:


> We offered on our first and only attempt (well probably) for 200 DVC points at BLT, sent to Disney on 16th. I will post full details once we know if Disney has exercised ROFR or not. We only offered $137 and I regret not offering asking as it is a fully loaded contract.
> 
> First post, but been a member for a while. We were in WDW for Christmas and were tempted by direct CCV but didn’t fall in love with WL. Resale at BLT made good financial sense to us and we love the Contemporary. I just hope we didn’t offer too low!


A few bucks won't make a difference.  Never pay more than you have to.  If it gets bought back, just try for another.  Good luck!


----------



## ScubaCat

spacepoints said:


> And I know it's been said times before, but a huge thank you to @pangyal for maintaining these lists!!


----------



## JereMary

ZYX2008 said:


> I'm getting nervous that I haven't heard.  Ours was submitted on the 8th.


Same. Submitted on the 7th.


----------



## adais

ZYX2008 said:


> I'm getting nervous that I haven't heard.  Ours was submitted on the 8th.





JereMary said:


> Same. Submitted on the 7th.


 
on the same boat here mine was submitted on the 7th


----------



## ScubaCat

adais said:


> on the same boat here mine was submitted on the 7th


----------



## adais

ScubaCat said:


>


----------



## meekey7197

No one heard today?!? We were on such a roll


----------



## adais

meekey7197 said:


> No one heard today?!? We were on such a roll


i noticed dvcresale market hasn't updatd their facebook in the last 8 hours which for them is weird since they normally promote listings all day so maybe they are busy


----------



## meekey7197

adais said:


> i noticed dvcresale market hasn't updatd their facebook in the last 8 hours which for them is weird since they normally promote listings all day so maybe they are busy



Yup I just scrolled through to last Friday, they didn’t post the welcome home post until 10pm so maybe some will still hear!


----------



## minorthr

spacepoints said:


> My impatience is kicking in (sent 1/11)....anyone hear today yet?  All those 1/8 and 1/9's have me hopeful that they are working fast on these.



We submitted the 10th and still nothing.


----------



## ScubaCat

Tuesday and end of the week have been popular times to get news. We'll find out tomorrow!


----------



## Ashley Strathern

$106 - $22,941 - 200 - AKL- FEB - 0/18, 65/19, 200/20 submitted 1/18

We had been deciding to buy resale for a while (already direct owners at AKL Feb use year two contracts 120 & 50) and right when we made our decision the changes were released.  Terrible timing I think.  I'm hoping we get approved.  Good luck to everyone!


----------



## MissLiss279

MissLiss279---$117-$6626-50-SSR-Dec-0/18, 50/19, 50/20- sent 1/29


----------



## ScubaCat

Ashley Strathern said:


> $106 - $22,941 - 200 - AKL- FEB - 0/18, 65/19, 200/20 submitted 1/18
> 
> We had been deciding to buy resale for a while (already direct owners at AKL Feb use year two contracts 120 & 50) and right when we made our decision the changes were released.  Terrible timing I think.  I'm hoping we get approved.  Good luck to everyone!


Congrats! Please reformat with the link in post#1 so it can go on the list. (better odds of passing too, albeit minimally)


----------



## motherof5

KPeterso said:


> This gives me a little hope on the contract that I just had submitted to ROFR. Have fun with your 320 points this year. I already have 325 per year and that does not seem like enough ever!


It seems like AKL have finally been selling and not as high as they were a few months prior.  Anyone else notice this.  Good luck to all people who just  purchased!


----------



## carli_h

Good luck everyone. I hope there’s some positive news today especially for those who have been waiting awhile.


----------



## vanjust14

Edit: posted in wrong forum, sorry!


----------



## TexasChick123

Good luck everyone!!! I hope there are a lot of passes this week!!!


----------



## Ashley Strathern

ScubaCat said:


> Congrats! Please reformat with the link in post#1 so it can go on the list. (better odds of passing too, albeit minimally)


Ashley Strathern---$106-$22941-200-AKV-Feb-0/18, 65/19, 200/20, 200/21- sent 1/18


----------



## EAHajd

Before I forget - I wanted to format it correctly!

eahajd---$109-$12000-100-AKV-Apr-0/17, 0/18, 0/19, 100/20- sent 1/2 PASSED 1/23!!


----------



## vanjust14

EAHajd said:


> Before I forget - I wanted to format it correctly!
> 
> eahajd---$109-$12000-100-AKV-Apr-0/17, 0/18, 0/19, 100/20- sent 1/2 PASSED 1/23!!



Awesome, congrats!!!


----------



## cheygirl

cheygirl---$137-$6231-40-BWV-Feb-0/18, 80/19, 40/20, 40/21- sent 1/18

We are 2 for 2 with ROFR, hoping we will make it 3 for 3!


----------



## adais

I had a dream last night that Disney ROFR all remaining contracts and thats why brokers have been quiet.  I just want to know


----------



## LizCollins98

^ I was literally thinking the same thing! I was relieved when our broker started posting adverts again!


----------



## TexasChick123




----------



## adais

LizCollins98 said:


> ^ I was literally thinking the same thing! I was relieved when our broker started posting adverts again!


Yeah i saw mine post last night 5-6 but silence today again


----------



## SUSIEQ

cheygirl said:


> cheygirl---$137-$6231-40-BWV-Feb-0/18, 80/19, 40/20, 40/21- sent 1/18
> 
> We are 2 for 2 with ROFR, hoping we will make it 3 for 3!


Good Luck! Is that thru DVC By Resale?
If so, I purchased the 110 Feb BWV contract from the same owners. Let's hope they both pass
 ROFR!


----------



## teachertink

LizCollins98 said:


> ^ I was literally thinking the same thing! I was relieved when our broker started posting adverts again!


What are adverts? Where are these posted?


----------



## adais

teachertink said:


> What are adverts? Where are these posted?


each broker promotes new listings on their facebook pages since monday most brokers went silent which is not normal for them. dvc resale started posting again last night they did 5-6 listings but nothing since then.


----------



## LizCollins98

adais said:


> each broker promotes new listings on their facebook pages since monday most brokers went silent which is not normal for them. dvc resale started posting again last night they did 5-6 listings but nothing since then.


 
I’m back to being concerned, they might just be really busy but still I thought after so many went through last week they were just going to get them through quickly (Hoping!)


----------



## adais

LizCollins98 said:


> I’m back to being concerned, they might just be really busy but still I thought after so many went through last week they were just going to get them through quickly (Hoping!)


i was tempted earlier to email my broker to ask if everything was ok company wise because of the silence on facebook. my DH said don't even think about it. the wait i was ok with but this plus the wait is annoying not knowing if something is going on.


----------



## lovin'fl

Probably just no new listings. I pulled mine (had 2 listed in Nov and was going to list 2 more but won't now). Am keeping all my points because they hold more value now than if resold to someone (who wouldn't be able to use at Riviera).


----------



## adais

lovin'fl said:


> Probably just no new listings. I pulled mine (had 2 listed in Nov and was going to list 2 more but won't now). Am keeping all my points because they hold more value now than if resold to someone (who wouldn't be able to use at Riviera).


hmm i hadn't think of that. good point. i guess we were spoiled by having posts with ROFR passing every other day on their facebook also but nothing since last friday.


----------



## Les Poissons

les poissons---$100-$9695-86-SSR-Jun-0/18, 86/19, 86/20- sent 1/11


----------



## Dracula

Les Poissons said:


> les poissons---$100-$9695-86-SSR-Jun-0/18, 86/19, 86/20- sent 1/11


Aggressive pricing for SSR - very nice - good luck!


----------



## DduzDis

Really expected some sort of wave of results today.... so far pretty quiet.


----------



## Les Poissons

Dracula said:


> Aggressive pricing for SSR - very nice - good luck!



Thanks - matched the use year and wasn't stripped, so we thought we would try this as an add-on.


----------



## JereMary

adais said:


> Yeah i saw mine post last night 5-6 but silence today again


I'm guessing we are using the same company......


----------



## meekey7197

JereMary said:


> I'm guessing we are using the same company......



I think a lot of us are


----------



## meekey7197

Nothing again today??  No one??


----------



## adais

meekey7197 said:


> I think a lot of us are



i know they are working i had a list of 10 listings that are my backups and i just checked them and half have been updated to sale pending or offer accepted.  i guess disney is taking its sweet time again.


----------



## minorthr

meekey7197 said:


> Nothing again today??  No one??




Probably see some tomorrow


----------



## Wendy98

Wendy98---$135-$7703-50-BLT-Dec-0/18, 50/19, 50/20- sent 2/01

While I am waiting to hear on my BWV, why not add another to the mix?


----------



## DduzDis

Wendy98 said:


> Wendy98---$135-$7703-50-BLT-Dec-0/18, 50/19, 50/20- sent 1/30
> 
> While I am waiting to hear on my BWV, why not add another to the mix?



We own BLT and are currently waiting on a BWV as well.  Great combo!!  And good luck on both!


----------



## mustinjourney

TexasChick123 said:


> Good luck everyone!!! I hope there are a lot of passes this week!!!


what are you doing on this thread?  Are you back in the market?


----------



## mustinjourney

I'm back in the action after three years -- have prices come down since 1/19?  I'm looking to get in at below previous market prices if they have cooled off.


----------



## cheygirl

SUSIEQ said:


> Good Luck! Is that thru DVC By Resale?
> If so, I purchased the 110 Feb BWV contract from the same owners. Let's hope they both pass
> ROFR!


Yes, it is through DVC By Resale!!  So they had 2 contracts for sale, wow!  I own at BWV already but neededa few more points there so fingers crossed.  Good luck to you as well


----------



## TexasChick123

mustinjourney said:


> what are you doing on this thread?  Are you back in the market?



Haha. Nope. I got sucked in by responding to @Gryhndmom when we referenced me. I’m just lurking now. No plans to buy any more currently. Construction on my guest bath remodel starts next week!!!


----------



## Lorilais_mommie

mustinjourney said:


> I'm back in the action after three years -- have prices come down since 1/19?  I'm looking to get in at below previous market prices if they have cooled off.



the resorts I've been watching.. 

GFV still way up 
BLT still up - hoping is drops back down soon​AKL seems to be coming back down


----------



## rundisney79

rundisney79---$118-$27130-210-BWV-Dec-420/18, 210/19, 210/20-Seller Pay MF 17&18- sent 1/30


----------



## DduzDis

rundisney79 said:


> rundisney79---$118-$27130-210-BWV-Dec-420/18, 210/19, 210/20-Seller Pay MF 17&18- sent 1/30



Wow, that's a great contract. Good luck!!


----------



## espov

Espov- $138- $23,239-160-blt- feb- 0/17-0/18-0/19-138/20- sent 1/17/19--- waiting


----------



## DduzDis

espov said:


> Espov- $138- $23,239-160-blt- feb- 0/17-0/18-0/19-138/20- sent 1/17/19--- waiting



We submitted the same day.  Hopefully at least halfway through the wait.  I am really hoping for a quicker response sometime next week.  But, one never knows...


----------



## JBrad77301

That is a really nice contract, I’m also waiting on a good one at BWV. Good luck!


rundisney79 said:


> rundisney79---$118-$27130-210-BWV-Dec-420/18, 210/19, 210/20-Seller Pay MF 17&18- sent 1/30


----------



## JereMary

meekey7197 said:


> Nothing again today??  No one??


Nada. Ugh.


----------



## rundisney79

JBrad77301 said:


> That is a really nice contract, I’m also waiting on a good one at BWV. Good luck!


Thanks. What does yours look like?


----------



## JBrad77301

JBrad77301 said:


> Jbrad77301---$114-$28758-231-BWV-Aug-0/17, 462/18, 231/19, 231/20- sent 1/21


this is what I’m waiting on and hoping I get it


----------



## mustinjourney

rundisney79 said:


> rundisney79---$118-$27130-210-BWV-Dec-420/18, 210/19, 210/20-Seller Pay MF 17&18- sent 1/30


holy crap -- where the heck did you find that one?


----------



## rundisney79

JBrad77301 said:


> this is what I’m waiting on and hoping I get it


too funny!  you beat me to that one lol  I had sat on it for a day or two and then I said... if there in the morning - and it was gone... hope you get it.


----------



## adais

hopefully tomorrow things get moving and we see updates posted


----------



## espov

DduzDis said:


> We submitted the same day.  Hopefully at least halfway through the wait.  I am really hoping for a quicker response sometime next week.  But, one never knows...


Good luck hope these are both approved and fast... this would be my first dvc just had a baby and thought now is the perfect time.


----------



## DduzDis

espov said:


> Good luck hope these are both approved and fast... this would be my first dvc just had a baby and thought now is the perfect time.



Wow Congratulations!! We have two girls now 3 and 6.  Walking to resorts vs buses will be great!  Good luck on yours as well and thank you.


----------



## ScubaCat

rundisney79 said:


> rundisney79---$118-$27130-210-BWV-Dec-420/18, 210/19, 210/20-Seller Pay MF 17&18- sent 1/30


Dang, that's a great deal.  I hope it passes!


----------



## ScubaCat

espov said:


> Espov- $138- $23,239-160-blt- feb- 0/17-0/18-0/19-138/20- sent 1/17/19--- waiting



Could you click the link in post #1 on this thread to reformat that for the list?  

That's a great deal.  It looks like prices are coming back to earth, at least a little bit!


----------



## espov

ScubaCat said:


> Could you click the link in post #1 on this thread to reformat that for the list?
> 
> That's a great deal.  It looks like prices are coming back to earth, at least a little bit!



I already added to the link. hopefully it's not too great that disney takes it...lol


----------



## ScubaCat

espov said:


> I already added to the link. hopefully it's not too great that disney takes it...lol



Hope not! I was just asking if you could go to the first post in this thread, there's a link near the top to a page that will format the string correctly. Otherwise we can't add it to the list!


----------



## spacepoints

Has anyone at all heard this week?


----------



## espov

ScubaCat said:


> Hope not! I was just asking if you could go to the first post in this thread, there's a link near the top to a page that will format the string correctly. Otherwise we can't add it to the list!


does mine now come up? i thought i entered it


----------



## hichicha

I've been waiting since January 15th and haven't heard anything yet.


----------



## Lumpy1106

spacepoints said:


> Has anyone at all heard this week?





Lumpy1106 said:


> Lumpy1106---$145-$23443-160-BLT-Feb-0/18, 38/19, 160/20, 160/21- sent 1/14


Still waiting...


----------



## meekey7197

spacepoints said:


> Has anyone at all heard this week?



Someone on "the waiting game" thread in this forum heard on Tuesday. That's the only one I've seen this week...


----------



## JBrad77301

rundisney79 said:


> too funny!  you beat me to that one lol  I had sat on it for a day or two and then I said... if there in the morning - and it was gone... hope you get it.


that is funny, ya we saw it and decided pretty quick to take it lol.


----------



## ScubaCat

espov said:


> does mine now come up? i thought i entered it


After you complete the form, you copy and paste the string in the yellow box here.


----------



## TexasChick123

I saw 2 different people in that waiting thread state that it took 30 days or almost the full 30 before they found out their contracts were taken earlier this week. While some have passed at 30 or more days, most get taken if it takes that long recently.


----------



## carli_h

Said I would wait until I heard to post details but figure it makes no difference. 

Carli_h---$137-$29436-200-BLT-Dec-200/18, 200/19, 200/20- sent 1/16  

Is it normal for Disney to be so quiet? I’ve been watching the deeds as they’re posted and there’s very few that have passed ROFR sub $140 at BLT.


----------



## carli_h

TexasChick123 said:


> I saw 2 different people in that waiting thread state that it took 30 days or almost the full 30 before they found out their contracts were taken earlier this week. While some have passed at 30 or more days, most get taken if it takes that long recently.



It does seem most of the waived ones hear pretty quickly in comparison.


----------



## TexasChick123

carli_h said:


> Said I would wait until I heard to post details but figure it makes no difference.
> 
> Carli_h---$137-$29436-200-BLT-Dec-200/18, 200/19, 200/20- sent 1/16
> 
> Is it normal for Disney to be so quiet? I’ve been watching the deeds as they’re posted and there’s very few that have passed ROFR sub $140 at BLT.



Honestly, it varies. In the summer, so many people who work at DVC are on vacation that it takes forever to hear back! The holiday time submissions are usually slow to hear back too. Good luck! We love our BLT. Great contract!


----------



## DduzDis

I got a call letting us know that we need to sign an addendum to correct a contract # mistake so at least we know someone is looking at it.


----------



## Lorilais_mommie

carli_h said:


> Said I would wait until I heard to post details but figure it makes no difference.
> 
> Carli_h---$137-$29436-200-BLT-Dec-200/18, 200/19, 200/20- sent 1/16
> 
> Is it normal for Disney to be so quiet? I’ve been watching the deeds as they’re posted and there’s very few that have passed ROFR sub $140 at BLT.




In the frenzy leading up to Jan 19th BLT resale jumped a good $5-$6 per point.. We offered $140 thinking It would be enough 
VGF even higher at $10-$15. I'm really hoping both come back down.. 
Only time will tell what Disney up to.
With the amount of contracts they received lead up to Jan 19th, I think some good deals will squeak through bc Disney can possibly buy all of them.


----------



## JereMary

spacepoints said:


> Has anyone at all heard this week?


Nothing. Ugh.


----------



## carli_h

Lorilais_mommie said:


> In the frenzy leading up to Jan 19th BLT resale jumped a good $5-$6 per point.. We offered $140 thinking It would be enough
> VGF even higher at $10-$15. I'm really hoping both come back down..
> Only time will tell what Disney up to.
> With the amount of contracts they received lead up to Jan 19th, I think some good deals will squeak through bc Disney can possibly buy all of them.


It’s so stressful. I’ll be glad when I know either way. 

I would be feeling pretty confident at $140.


----------



## TheEnchantedRose

carli_h said:


> Said I would wait until I heard to post details but figure it makes no difference.
> 
> Carli_h---$137-$29436-200-BLT-Dec-200/18, 200/19, 200/20- sent 1/16
> 
> Is it normal for Disney to be so quiet? I’ve been watching the deeds as they’re posted and there’s very few that have passed ROFR sub $140 at BLT.



What do you mean when you say watching the deeds? Where are you looking?


----------



## Lorilais_mommie

carli_h said:


> It’s so stressful. I’ll be glad when I know either way.
> 
> I would be feeling pretty confident at $140.



if it wasn't front loaded I would be.. it has fully banked 2017, and 2018. so not I'm not sure now.


----------



## minorthr

We are at 23 days on 25 point contract.


----------



## ScubaCat

minorthr said:


> We are at 23 days on 25 point contract.


That's almost one day per point!

I kid.


----------



## carli_h

TheEnchantedRose said:


> What do you mean when you say watching the deeds? Where are you looking?



Go to the or occompt website (I haven’t got enough posts to add the link).

Go to document search, enter a date range then uncheck the box on the right and select ‘deed’ from the drop down.

On the ‘advanced’ tab enter the resort name in the legal remarks box so for BLT I enter ‘Disneys contemporary’.

You’ll see all the deeds for the sales that have closed for the period selected once all the paperwork has been completed.

Where there’s no sale price you can calculate the cost by dividing the tax by .7%

It’s slightly trickier if there is no home points on the deed. You can dig a little but I found out BLT has 3 difference unit sizes and I just multiplied the % ownership by the unit size to work out how many home points the deed is for.

Yes I know, I’ve become a little obsessed in trying to work out what Disney waive ROFR on.


----------



## Lorilais_mommie

carli_h said:


> Go to the or occompt website (I haven’t got enough posts to add the link).
> 
> Go to document search, enter a date range then uncheck the box on the right and select ‘deed’ from the drop down.
> 
> On the ‘advanced’ tab enter the resort name in the legal remarks box so for BLT I enter ‘Disneys contemporary’.
> 
> You’ll see all the deeds for the sales that have closed for the period selected once all the paperwork has been completed.
> 
> Where there’s no sale price you can calculate the cost by dividing the tax by .7%
> 
> It’s slightly trickier if there is no home points on the deed. You can dig a little but I found out BLT has 3 difference unit sizes and I just multiplied the % ownership by the unit size to work out how many home points the deed is for.
> 
> Yes I know, I’ve become a little obsessed in trying to work out what Disney waive ROFR on.




anything that help passes the time...
I would be very interested if any BLT go for under $140..


----------



## Lumpy1106

OK, I'll play.  So the first BLT deed I found was dated 1/2/19 and had Deed Doc Tax = $175.  Dividing by 0.007 = $25000.  How are you calculating $/point?


----------



## crvetter

Lumpy1106 said:


> OK, I'll play.  So the first BLT deed I found was dated 1/2/19 and had Deed Doc Tax = $175.  Dividing by 0.007 = $25000.  How are you calculating $/point?


You can go find the original deed which will say how many points it was? Just a thought.


----------



## Lumpy1106

crvetter said:


> You can go find the original deed which will say how many points it was? Just a thought.


Some of them have links to the contract showing the number of points, others do not - just a link to the document showing total price paid.
WARNING: This IS the rabbit hole!  Really interesting though - did not know, but probably should have guessed that all of this info was so readily available.  I wonder if there is an easy way to determine which deeds are the ones claimed by ROFR?


----------



## carli_h

Lumpy1106 said:


> OK, I'll play.  So the first BLT deed I found was dated 1/2/19 and had Deed Doc Tax = $175.  Dividing by 0.007 = $25000.  How are you calculating $/point?


Just dividing the sale price by the number of points on the deed. Or if I don’t know the points I would work it out. 

BLT has 3 different total unit points 19640, 34975 and 39280.  

So I would multiply the % of unit ownership on the deed by the total points in the unit usually 19640. If the figure doesn’t make sense I will try the others. 

For example if the unit ownership is 0.8147% you would calculate:
 .008147 * 19640 which would tell you the contract is for 160 points. 

Let me know if this doesn’t make sense.


----------



## carli_h

Lumpy1106 said:


> Some of them have links to the contract showing the number of points, others do not - just a link to the document showing total price paid.
> WARNING: This IS the rabbit hole!  Really interesting though - did not know, but probably should have guessed that all of this info was so readily available.  I wonder if there is an easy way to determine which deeds are the ones claimed by ROFR?


I don’t think so as they don’t show banked points. You can occasionally guess from the legal notes. 

Unless you were prepared to go through all the deeds and do a statistical analysis it’s unlikely you’d know. It is pretty inconsistent, but gives you a ball park at what is waived and what is taken.


----------



## TheEnchantedRose

carli_h said:


> Go to the or occompt website (I haven’t got enough posts to add the link).
> 
> Go to document search, enter a date range then uncheck the box on the right and select ‘deed’ from the drop down.
> 
> On the ‘advanced’ tab enter the resort name in the legal remarks box so for BLT I enter ‘Disneys contemporary’.
> 
> You’ll see all the deeds for the sales that have closed for the period selected once all the paperwork has been completed.
> 
> Where there’s no sale price you can calculate the cost by dividing the tax by .7%
> 
> It’s slightly trickier if there is no home points on the deed. You can dig a little but I found out BLT has 3 difference unit sizes and I just multiplied the % ownership by the unit size to work out how many home points the deed is for.
> 
> Yes I know, I’ve become a little obsessed in trying to work out what Disney waive ROFR on.



Thank you! Now I can pass the time in other ways.


----------



## Lumpy1106

There's other things going on too like transferring the deed to surviving heirs - the $/point is much smaller for those of course.  Meh - I think I'll go back to just waiting for an e-mail from my broker - thanks!


----------



## meekey7197

Lumpy1106 said:


> Some of them have links to the contract showing the number of points, others do not - just a link to the document showing total price paid.
> WARNING: This IS the rabbit hole!  Really interesting though - did not know, but probably should have guessed that all of this info was so readily available.  I wonder if there is an easy way to determine which deeds are the ones claimed by ROFR?



Hmmm... can you search for Disney as the buyer


----------



## crvetter

meekey7197 said:


> Hmmm... can you search for Disney as the buyer


Yes you can. You will see the foreclosure deeds and ROFR deeds in there.


----------



## meekey7197

crvetter said:


> Yes you can. You will see the foreclosure deeds and ROFR deeds in there.



I    figured out how to find ROFR docs but all of the ones I    found recorded in January were dates May and June LOL I     guess those don't have to be filed in a timely manner?


----------



## DEDisneylover

carli_h said:


> Just dividing the sale price by the number of points on the deed. Or if I don’t know the points I would work it out.
> 
> BLT has 3 different total unit points 19640, 34975 and 39280.
> 
> So I would multiply the % of unit ownership on the deed by the total points in the unit usually 19640. If the figure doesn’t make sense I will try the others.
> 
> For example if the unit ownership is 0.8147% you would calculate:
> .008147 * 19640 which would tell you the contract is for 160 points.
> 
> Let me know if this doesn’t make sense.



Oh wow! Did you happen to look at any VGF prices by chance?


----------



## DEDisneylover

Well I went on myself and figured it out- wow, rabbit hole is right! I realized that I need to find the regular names on both seller and buyer- I haven’t found a VGF contract there for less than $160. I am waiting on an offer I made at $155


----------



## spacepoints

DEDisneylover said:


> Oh wow! Did you happen to look at any VGF prices by chance?



Carli I am so not happy with you.  I'm down the rabbit hole as well.  Have a spreadsheet of SSR going...

Thank you for the info!


----------



## meekey7197

And again, no one today  DVD WHAT is going on?!?


----------



## adais

meekey7197 said:


> And again, no one today  DVD WHAT is going on?!?


they are in a room with every contract submitted by the deadline and picking what works better for them and using their buying budget efficiently  but yeah i imagine they are being more cautious into what they let pass since they probably have a lot they can buy and sell directly that can make them lots of $ with the increase and the long(closed) waitlists they have


----------



## lovin'fl

Well 30 days ago was around New Year's so probably not a lot of stuff was submitted from Xmas to New Year's. In fact, only 2 contracts on page 1, in waiting column, that are 30+ days out. But Monday should be the beginning of all the pre-1/19 mad rush folks hearing.


----------



## meekey7197

lovin'fl said:


> Well 30 days ago was around New Year's so probably not a lot of stuff was submitted from Xmas to New Year's. In fact, only 2 contracts on page 1, in waiting column, that are 30+ days out. But Monday should be the beginning of all the pre-1/19 mad rush folks hearing.



I know But there was that huge rush of people who submitted like 1/7-1/8 LOL I was hoping they would just keep churning though


----------



## carli_h

Sorry I didn't mean to worry anyone - I attempted to apply logic to the ROFR process (there is a lot of theories) but unless you are prepared to dedicate a lot of time its impossible. I have accepted that I just have to wait it out and I may get lucky.

My broker advised they'd recently had contracts go through $135-140 at BLT so we matched an asking price contract with Fidelity taking into account their higher closing costs. 

Good luck everyone and I hope there's more news next week.


----------



## spacepoints

carli_h said:


> Sorry I didn't mean to worry anyone - I attempted to apply logic to the ROFR process (there is a lot of theories) but unless you are prepared to dedicate a lot of time its impossible. I have accepted that I just have to wait it out and I may get lucky.
> 
> My broker advised they'd recently had contracts go through $135-140 at BLT so we matched an asking price contract with Fidelity taking into account their higher closing costs.
> 
> Good luck everyone and I hope there's more news next week.



I don't think you worried anyone.....well any more than we were already thinking of ROFR on our contracts.  All in all, you just gave us data nerds another thing to overanalyze.  For me it's fun.  I have never spent more time on the comptroller's website as I have in the last day or so.  Opened up another avenue too....I had no idea there were foreclosed contracts you could buy without ROFR.  Thought that if the buyer defaulted it automatically went to Disney, but it doesn't.  Not saying that I am going to go for a foreclosed contract....seems like there's too many unknowns, but it pains me that a lot of these contracts go back to Disney for $100....


----------



## crvetter

spacepoints said:


> I don't think you worried anyone.....well any more than we were already thinking of ROFR on our contracts.  All in all, you just gave us data nerds another thing to overanalyze.  For me it's fun.  I have never spent more time on the comptroller's website as I have in the last day or so.  Opened up another avenue too....I had no idea there were foreclosed contracts you could buy without ROFR.  Thought that if the buyer defaulted it automatically went to Disney, but it doesn't.  Not saying that I am going to go for a foreclosed contract....seems like there's too many unknowns, but it pains me that a lot of these contracts go back to Disney for $100....


Yeah you can bid on foreclosed property online but they sell for very similar price as the resales do mostly because Disney bids on them that high. I saw a 25 and 50 point Boardwalk contract go for 150+ a point then the person still would owe two years of maintenance fees on top of that (since the judgement was for MF 3 years ago). Disney didn’t win that one and I don’t think the person buying those really won either since they are/were less at the time for buying resale. Cheap ones that get sold in foreclosure simply Disney just takes and no one else bid on.


----------



## WDWbride09

WDWbride09---$100-$5725-50-SSR-Jun-1/18, 100/19, 50/20- sent 2/1


----------



## Chrisv28

Chrisv28---$110-$11658-100-AKV-Apr-0/17, 0/18, 22/19, 100/20- sent 1/15


----------



## Lyusuf27

Lyusuf27—$106-$17396-150-SSR-March-0/17,8/18,300/19,150/20-sent 1/22


----------



## adais

just saw the ROFR report from my broker yeah im pretty sure my vgf contract will get taken. so math wise i went all the way to january 1 they have announced 164 ROFR waivers until the 25th. on their report it says they sent 546 contracts and 49 got taken that means 512 passed that leaves 348 that were not announced on their facebook soooit might be that they dont announce all even on days we see no movement they might still get answers back from Disney. now im rambling its day 28 for us


----------



## MickeyTrooper

can you send me the FB page  and which broker did you use?  thanks


----------



## Ashmagash

MickeyTrooper said:


> can you send me the FB page  and which broker did you use?  thanks


https://www.dvcresalemarket.com/blog/dvc-right-of-first-refusal-rofr-january-19-report/

I’m guessing this is what they were referring to


----------



## meekey7197

Ashmagash said:


> https://www.dvcresalemarket.com/blog/dvc-right-of-first-refusal-rofr-january-19-report/
> 
> I’m guessing this is what they were referring to


So that’s the broker we use and our contract was taken Jan 14th but it’s not listed there. Could it be an oversight? Maybe. But I looked Up the name of the person we were buying from in the OC records and she still owns the contract. Do you think they don’t put them in the ROFR report until the entire deal is closed and out of their hands? Or did my seller change their mind?


----------



## Cinderella_on_the_GO

Cinderella_on_the_GO---$155-$32150-200-VGF-Jun-0/17, 0/18, 0/19, 200/20- sent 1/9

Then I got worried and submitted another contract:

Cinderella_on_the_GO---$159-$33837-200-VGF-Jun-0/17, 0/18, 200/19, 200/20- sent 1/16


----------



## MickeyTrooper

I wrote the broker who had my contract and sent it on 1/12   (haven't heard yet)..  they said the listings in the blog are NOT ALL FROM JAN. 2019... EVEN THOUGH it clearly says that they were all from JAN 2019...  very confusing


----------



## carli_h

Not confident at all on our contract based on the ROFR data just released. The % odds are reasonable but lots of contract above our price point have been taken


----------



## TexasChick123

MickeyTrooper said:


> I wrote the broker who had my contract and sent it on 1/12   (haven't heard yet)..  they said the listings in the blog are NOT ALL FROM JAN. 2019... EVEN THOUGH it clearly says that they were all from JAN 2019...  very confusing



I would guess they are two different data points that don’t have the relationship they’re implying. 1) They submitted x amount of contracts for ROFR in a January and 2) Disney exercised ROFR on y amount of contracts in January with no information on when these were submitted (many of which were submitted to ROFR in December).

Clearly the data is a little misleading. For them to have the true percentages of submitted contracts in January where ROFR was exercised by Disney on only the contracts submitted in January, they’d have to wait until the end of February. I’d ignore the percentages as they are misleading. Look at the contract info: ppp, number of points, who pays closing and MF’s, and the number of points currently available on the contracts where Disney exercised ROFR for a better analysis.


----------



## MickeyTrooper

I guess I'm a simple person...   when it says ALL DVC contracts in Jan.   and then it isn't ALL    it can be VERY CONFUSING...  certainly with the extra anxiety 
My resort was not even on the list of resorts taken...   that's why I contacted them and asked a few minutes ago...


----------



## meekey7197

MickeyTrooper said:


> I wrote the broker who had my contract and sent it on 1/12   (haven't heard yet)..  they said the listings in the blog are NOT ALL FROM JAN. 2019... EVEN THOUGH it clearly says that they were all from JAN 2019...  very confusing



I’m thinking they must be the contracts that closed in January that were bought back by Disney. Some may have been “taken” in December but not finalized until January. I think That’s what’s happening with the one I had taken on 1/14.


----------



## TexasChick123

Considering that they can’t possibly have all the info on whether a contract had ROFR waived or exercised for any month until the end of the following month (30 days), then that means that the buyback percentages in December were actually referring to contracts submitted in November AND December, not just December. Again, the percentages really have no meaning because you can’t take a numerator from one data set over a denominator of a completely unrelated data set to get a percentage. 

Ignore the percentages and look at the other info about the contracts. I hope this makes sense.


----------



## ScubaCat

Lyusuf27 said:


> Lyusuf27—$106-$17396-150-SSR-March-0/17,8/18,300/19,150/20-sent 1/22


Please use the link in post#1 to format that for the list!


----------



## 4luv2cdisney

TexasChick123 said:


> Considering that they can’t possibly have all the info on whether a contract had ROFR waived or exercised for any month until the end of the following month (30 days), then that means that the buyback percentages in December were actually referring to contracts submitted in November AND December, not just December. Again, the percentages really have no meaning because you can’t take a numerator from one data set over a denominator of a completely unrelated data set to get a percentage.
> 
> Ignore the percentages and look at the other info about the contracts. I hope this makes sense.



Maybe the ROFR reports are just the number that they  heard back from Disney on in January?

Simply, any contract that Disney either waived or exercised their ROFR. 

So, they took 49 and waived 512.

That's the only way it makes sense. But the wording is confusing.  

Basically, they could be recording a "sale" only when it's determined who the sale is to.... Disney or a buyer.


----------



## TexasChick123

4luv2cdisney said:


> Maybe the ROFR reports are just the number that they  heard back from Disney on in January?
> 
> Simply, any contract that Disney either waived or exercised their ROFR.
> 
> So, they took 49 and waived 512.
> 
> That's the only way it makes sense. But the wording is confusing.
> 
> Basically, they could be recording a "sale" only when it's determined who the sale is to.... Disney or a buyer.



According to these posts:



adais said:


> just saw the ROFR report from my broker yeah im pretty sure my vgf contract will get taken. so math wise i went all the way to january 1 they have announced 164 ROFR waivers until the 25th. on their report it says they sent 546 contracts and 49 got taken that means 512 passed that leaves 348 that were not announced on their facebook soooit might be that they dont announce all even on days we see no movement they might still get answers back from Disney. now im rambling its day 28 for us





MickeyTrooper said:


> I wrote the broker who had my contract and sent it on 1/12   (haven't heard yet)..  they said the listings in the blog are NOT ALL FROM JAN. 2019... EVEN THOUGH it clearly says that they were all from JAN 2019...  very confusing



they did not waive 512 contracts in January.  They've only waived 164 in January which is why I think the numbers are misleading.  They're taking the number of contracts where they heard in January that the ROFR was exercised (of which some must have been submitted in December too) over the total number of contracts submitted to ROFR in January.  It makes no sense because they haven't heard back from all the contracts submitted in January.  One number has nothing to do with another and actually uses data from another month (December in this case).  A better method would be to have the December data published at the beginning of February once they have heard back from all contracts submitted in the month of December (the theoretical 30 days).  January data couldn't be completely gathered until the end of February for a report that would be published at the beginning of March.  I think the other information they publish is very helpful, but the percentages are incorrectly calculated and misleading IMO.


----------



## meekey7197

TexasChick123 said:


> According to these posts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they did not waive 512 contracts in January.  They've only waived 164 in January which is why I think the numbers are misleading.  They're taking the number of contracts where they heard in January that the ROFR was exercised (of which some must have been submitted in December too) over the total number of contracts submitted to ROFR in January.  It makes no sense because they haven't heard back from all the contracts submitted in January.  One number has nothing to do with another and actually uses data from another month (December in this case).  A better method would be to have the December data published at the beginning of February once they have heard back from all contracts submitted in the month of December (the theoretical 30 days).  January data couldn't be completely gathered until the end of February for a report that would be published at the beginning of March.  I think the other information they publish is very helpful, but the percentages are incorrectly calculated and misleading IMO.


These are all very good points


----------



## SUSIEQ

*


----------



## adais

TexasChick123 said:


> According to these posts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they did not waive 512 contracts in January.  They've only waived 164 in January which is why I think the numbers are misleading.  They're taking the number of contracts where they heard in January that the ROFR was exercised (of which some must have been submitted in December too) over the total number of contracts submitted to ROFR in January.  It makes no sense because they haven't heard back from all the contracts submitted in January.  One number has nothing to do with another and actually uses data from another month (December in this case).  A better method would be to have the December data published at the beginning of February once they have heard back from all contracts submitted in the month of December (the theoretical 30 days).  January data couldn't be completely gathered until the end of February for a report that would be published at the beginning of March.  I think the other information they publish is very helpful, but the percentages are incorrectly calculated and misleading IMO.


this would make sooo much sense they should do it that way it would be more useful data wise

my only issue is the math how the heck do you list the % passng rate i cant figure out the math "In the month of January, Disney exercised their right of first refusal (ROFR) on 49 of 561 Disney Vacation Club (DVC) contracts sold through the "broker" , representing 8.7% of the contracts sold. The waiver rate for January was 91.3%."


----------



## TexasChick123

adais said:


> this would make sooo much sense they should do it that way it would be more useful data wise
> 
> my only issue is the math how the heck do you list the % passng rate i cant figure out the math "In the month of January, Disney exercised their right of first refusal (ROFR) on 49 of 561 Disney Vacation Club (DVC) contracts sold through the "broker" , representing 8.7% of the contracts sold. The waiver rate for January was 91.3%."



49 divided by 561 is .087 or 8.7%

Here's what I think they are saying: They were informed in between January 1 and January 31, 2019 that 49 of the contracts they had submitted to Disney for ROFR review were bought back by Disney.  Theoretically, these 49 contracts were sent to Disney both in December and January since there is a good deal of time (up to 30 days) between submission and notification.  Not all January ROFR submissions have been reviewed with a final decision sent to the brokers as many are still waiting to hear.  They, the broker, sent a total of 561 contracts to ROFR in January.  To say that the 49 contracts where Disney exercised ROFR is a full accounting of all contracts taken by ROFR as a percentage of all contracts sent to Disney in January is incorrect as they haven't heard back on many of them and at least some of the 49 were sent in December.  They're trying to use 49/561=8.7% as a helpful percentage, but it is mixing decided December and January ROFR submissions.  I suggest that they simply report the data as to all the identifiers they currently use but don't quote percentages until they have complete data/have heard back about all the contracts submitted to ROFR in any particular month.  They should, again in theory, have heard back by now about all December submissions.  They could accurately report December's data now.  January's data collection is incomplete as they have not heard back about many of the contracts they sent to Disney in January.  Am I making any sense at all?


----------



## TexasChick123

TexasChick123 said:


> 49 divided by 561 is .087 or 8.7%
> 
> Here's what I think they are saying: They were informed in between January 1 and January 31, 2019 that 49 of the contracts they had submitted to Disney for ROFR review were bought back by Disney.  Theoretically, these 49 contracts were sent to Disney both in December and January since there is a good deal of time (up to 30 days) between submission and notification.  Not all January ROFR submissions have been reviewed with a final decision sent to the brokers as many are still waiting to hear.  They, the broker, sent a total of 561 contracts to ROFR in January.  To say that the 49 contracts where Disney exercised ROFR is a full accounting of all contracts taken by ROFR as a percentage of all contracts sent to Disney in January is incorrect as they haven't heard back on many of them and at least some of the 49 were sent in December.  They're trying to use 49/561=8.7% as a helpful percentage, but it is mixing decided December and January ROFR submissions.  I suggest that they simply report the data as to all the identifiers they currently use but don't quote percentages until they have complete data/have heard back about all the contracts submitted to ROFR in any particular month.  They should, again in theory, have heard back by now about all December submissions.  They could accurately report December's data now.  January's data collection is incomplete as they have not heard back about many of the contracts they sent to Disney in January.  Am I making any sense at all?




It would be like me saying the following:

I spent $1000 on travel on my credit card bill in January.  My February credit card bill is $5000.  Therefore, I spent 20% of all my money on travel as a percentage of my February credit card bill.  One has absolutely nothing to do with another.


----------



## adais

TexasChick123 said:


> It would be like me saying the following:
> 
> I spent $1000 on travel on my credit card bill in January.  My February credit card bill is $5000.  Therefore, I spent 20% of all my money on travel as a percentage of my February credit card bill.  One has absolutely nothing to do with another.


i know they said the submitted over 400 contracts by de jan19 deadline but i wish they were more clear but thank you for your math  makes a bit more sense


----------



## meekey7197

TexasChick123 said:


> 49 divided by 561 is .087 or 8.7%
> 
> Here's what I think they are saying: They were informed in between January 1 and January 31, 2019 that 49 of the contracts they had submitted to Disney for ROFR review were bought back by Disney.  Theoretically, these 49 contracts were sent to Disney both in December and January since there is a good deal of time (up to 30 days) between submission and notification.  Not all January ROFR submissions have been reviewed with a final decision sent to the brokers as many are still waiting to hear.  They, the broker, sent a total of 561 contracts to ROFR in January.  To say that the 49 contracts where Disney exercised ROFR is a full accounting of all contracts taken by ROFR as a percentage of all contracts sent to Disney in January is incorrect as they haven't heard back on many of them and at least some of the 49 were sent in December.  They're trying to use 49/561=8.7% as a helpful percentage, but it is mixing decided December and January ROFR submissions.  I suggest that they simply report the data as to all the identifiers they currently use but don't quote percentages until they have complete data/have heard back about all the contracts submitted to ROFR in any particular month.  They should, again in theory, have heard back by now about all December submissions.  They could accurately report December's data now.  January's data collection is incomplete as they have not heard back about many of the contracts they sent to Disney in January.  Am I making any sense at all?



Yes, this is what my husband and I    were just talking about and I    think someone else alluded to it above. They should report a month's data when they have it all, even it it is a month behind. Either that or don't report it as some type of percentage. Just list this is what bought back in the last 30 days.


----------



## MickeyTrooper

Glad my "simple mind" wasn't confused about being confused


----------



## TexasChick123

meekey7197 said:


> Yes, this is what my husband and I    were just talking about and I    think someone else alluded to it above. They should report a month's data when they have it all, even it it is a month behind. Either that or don't report it as some type of percentage. Just list this is what bought back in the last 30 days.



Yep. Exactly. Just say, in the month of January, these contracts were bought back. Stay away from “January” percentages.

I think they could've published the “December” percentages in this report, but I’m not in charge of it...


----------



## 4luv2cdisney

TexasChick123 said:


> 49 divided by 561 is .087 or 8.7%
> 
> Here's what I think they are saying: They were informed in between January 1 and January 31, 2019 that 49 of the contracts they had submitted to Disney for ROFR review were bought back by Disney.  Theoretically, these 49 contracts were sent to Disney both in December and January since there is a good deal of time (up to 30 days) between submission and notification.  Not all January ROFR submissions have been reviewed with a final decision sent to the brokers as many are still waiting to hear.  They, the broker, sent a total of 561 contracts to ROFR in January.  To say that the 49 contracts where Disney exercised ROFR is a full accounting of all contracts taken by ROFR as a percentage of all contracts sent to Disney in January is incorrect as they haven't heard back on many of them and at least some of the 49 were sent in December.  They're trying to use 49/561=8.7% as a helpful percentage, but it is mixing decided December and January ROFR submissions.  I suggest that they simply report the data as to all the identifiers they currently use but don't quote percentages until they have complete data/have heard back about all the contracts submitted to ROFR in any particular month.  They should, again in theory, have heard back by now about all December submissions.  They could accurately report December's data now.  January's data collection is incomplete as they have not heard back about many of the contracts they sent to Disney in January.  Am I making any sense at all?



You make sense.  I just can't believe they're doing their math that way!  Lol

I hadn't seen the person that posted they counted the waivers.  

In theory, if they have a slow February and Disney takes a lot of contracts, it could look like they took more than was sold.  That would be interesting.  Ha ha!

All kidding aside, I really don't think they will be buying back much at this point.  I'm pretty sure they're going down the waitlist and many are saying "no thanks" .  I think they're just backed up on processing.


----------



## meekey7197

4luv2cdisney said:


> In theory, if they have a slow February and Disney takes a lot of contracts, it could look like they took more than was sold.  That would be interesting.  Ha ha!



yup, exactly.


----------



## TexasChick123

UPDATE:  I emailed Nick Cotton about this, and he got back to me very quickly.  He said that he has added language to explain how he calculates the buyback rate which states: In the month of January, Disney exercised their right of first refusal (ROFR) on 49 Disney Vacation Club (DVC) contracts, and DVC Resale Market sold 561, resulting in an 8.7% buy back rate. (Contracts Bought Back in January / Contracts Sold in January). The waiver rate for January was 91.3%. Source: https://www.dvcresalemarket.com/blog/dvc-right-of-first-refusal-rofr-january-19-report/

He also stated that they would be open to doing the calculation after all contracts in a particular month have had ROFR waived or exercised, but that would result in the information being very delayed because Disney has been taking 5-6 weeks to make decisions since they are so backed up which would make the data less relevant.  I must admit that I was very impressed at both the quickness of his response and the length of his email explaining why he does it this way especially on Super Bowl Sunday.  I hope this clears it up.


----------



## BlondeBelle

Thanks TexasChick123 for the clarification!  I've been following this thread closely, as today is day 24 for me...and boy am I antsy!  I was relieved to see the data...but as so many posters have said, I'd like to see the ratio of what was sold in a timefame and then what Disney decided to do with THOSE contracts.  To me that would be more representative of what is happening than comparing this month's sales to the decisions that Disney made on last month's sales.  If THAT makes sense!  Ah the joy of making meaning from numbers!

Anyhow, here's mine, I finally got the formatting all right...I think:

BlondeBelle---$133-$25255-185-BLT-Jun-0/18, 7/19, 185/20- sent 1/10

I've had no word yet.  Hoping this week, but sounds like it will probably be the week after.  At least the wait is coming to an end!


----------



## TexasChick123

BlondeBelle said:


> Thanks TexasChick123 for the clarification!  I've been following this thread closely, as today is day 24 for me...and boy am I antsy!  I was relieved to see the data...but as so many posters have said, I'd like to see the ratio of what was sold in a timefame and then what Disney decided to do with THOSE contracts.  To me that would be more representative of what is happening than comparing this month's sales to the decisions that Disney made on last month's sales.  If THAT makes sense!  Ah the joy of making meaning from numbers!
> 
> Anyhow, here's mine, I finally got the formatting all right...I think:
> 
> BlondeBelle---$133-$25255-185-BLT-Jun-0/18, 7/19, 185/20- sent 1/10
> 
> I've had no word yet.  Hoping this week, but sounds like it will probably be the week after.  At least the wait is coming to an end!



Best of luck! We LOVE BLT!!! I hope you get good news soon.


----------



## BlondeBelle

TexasChick123 said:


> Best of luck! We LOVE BLT!!! I hope you get good news soon.



Thank you!! We stayed at GFV and BLT for our wedding trip, and both fell in LOVE with BLT! It just felt like home, which frankly shocked us both.


----------



## sndral

sndral---$110-$12303-100-AKV-Dec-0/17, 100/18, 100/19, 100/20- sent 2/3


----------



## Ashley Strathern

DduzDis said:


> I got a call letting us know that we need to sign an addendum to correct a contract # mistake so at least we know someone is looking at it.


Me too!  Yesterday (2/3).  My rep said this would go back in the line where it left off and to the committee next.  Anyone have any insight into whether or not this has any good or bad impact on approval?


----------



## TexasChick123

Ashley Strathern said:


> Me too!  Yesterday (2/3).  My rep said this would go back in the line where it left off and to the committee next.  Anyone have any insight into whether or not this has any good or bad impact on approval?



I don’t think it has any impact.  One time they had my sellers and myself sign an addendum to the contract because of a minor mistake, and they took it.  I would guess it’s just someone whose job is to verify all the info is correct before submitting it for a decision to the committee. I don’t think correcting a mistake makes it more or less likely they’ll take it as I’ve seen it go both ways on these boards.


----------



## Ashley Strathern

TexasChick123 said:


> I don’t think it has any impact.  One time they had my sellers and myself sign an addendum to the contract because of a minor mistake, and they took it.  I would guess it’s just someone whose job is to verify all the info is correct before submitting it for a decision to the committee. I don’t think correcting a mistake makes it more or less likely they’ll take it as I’ve seen it go both ways on these boards.



Our rep basically said what you said- that they have a person who checks to make sure everything is correct before it goes to the committee for decision. 

The error was that our contract listed 65 2019 points.  It turns out that 23 of them are banked 2018 points so actually only 42 2019 points.  I wanted to update my contract link for this discussion, but I couldn't figure out how to do it.  Can someone help me?  Does it stay 65 in 2019 or do I change it to 23 in 2018 and 42 in 2019?  I was going to note banked points but it wouldn't allow me to enter words, only a number.  Thanks!


----------



## Chrisv28

Does anyone know if DVC cares about how many people are on the contract? I only have myself listed, but I'm just curious to know if Disney takes this into consideration during ROFR


----------



## RangerPooh

We're pretty sure that the 300 point contract that we put in for a few weeks ago will be taken. DH has already been contacted twice about it, had to make an addendum or something.


----------



## RangerPooh

DduzDis said:


> I got a call letting us know that we need to sign an addendum to correct a contract # mistake so at least we know someone is looking at it.



We've been contacted twice about one of the contracts we put in for. Pretty sure it's not a good sign, at least for us.


----------



## love2sail

Probably a stupid question, but I received a “Buyers Open Escrow” form from our title company this morning. Is this just because they have our escrow money? Seems really late since they’ve had it for over 2 weeks. It lists a closing agent, so that’s why I’m a little confused.


----------



## TexasChick123

love2sail said:


> Probably a stupid question, but I received a “Buyers Open Escrow” form from out title company this morning. Is this just because they have our escrow money? Seems a lot late since they’ve had it for over 2 weeks. It lists a closing agent, so that’s why I’m a little confused.



I got one of those too with one of my contracts I bought in the past. I don’t know why they always send it so much after the contract has been submitted for ROFR.  I can’t remember which title company it is, but it is common practice for them.


----------



## carli_h

Just curious, what are your plans if your points get taken? I wasn’t planning on trying again, but now I just don’t know...


----------



## ScubaCat

carli_h said:


> Just curious, what are your plans if your points get taken? I wasn’t planning on trying again, but now I just don’t know...


Just submit another offer.  You'll eventually get one.  It's all part of the process of saving a ton of cash on buying the exact same thing with less hassle.  Remember, once you get the contract, you're set.  It's not like you have to go through this every time.


----------



## carli_h

ScubaCat said:


> Just submit another offer.  You'll eventually get one.  It's all part of the process of saving a ton of cash on buying the exact same thing with less hassle.  Remember, once you get the contract, you're set.  It's not like you have to go through this every time.



We bought our DVC plans forward in an attempt to get the grandfathered in points. I’m not sure how I feel about buying resale with the restrictions.

I wish I knew what the DVC2 point allocation/program looked like. I suspect we will hold off until we have full visibility.


----------



## kboo

TexasChick123 said:


> Best of luck! We LOVE BLT!!! I hope you get good news soon.





BlondeBelle said:


> Thank you!! We stayed at GFV and BLT for our wedding trip, and both fell in LOVE with BLT! It just felt like home, which frankly shocked us both.



Good luck, @BlondeBelle! We also love BLT. Had planned to use BLT points as our "sleep around" points but there has been no sleeping around, yet. Maybe we have to wait 7 years?


----------



## lovin'fl

Nobody heard today?


----------



## minorthr

lovin'fl said:


> Nobody heard today?




I was told today by our broker that even though they submitted on Jan 10th disney didn't start the ROFR clock until jan 16th.  Im not sure how that  works but ok.


----------



## jamie3631

I don’t understand. I thought it goes based on when the contract was submitted. We are 18 days in on outlet third try, we got one, lost one, and now hoping we get this one. I have never heard anything like that. That’s odd.


----------



## ScubaCat

They have until the closing date, so there is no other "clock" that starts.


----------



## Ashley Strathern

carli_h said:


> Just curious, what are your plans if your points get taken? I wasn’t planning on trying again, but now I just don’t know...


I don't plan on submitting again.  I already have some points and just wanted to be able to do a larger room when we travel.  This was my only one, so I'm really hoping it passes.  Had they not changed the rules about resale points, I'm probably would have submitted for a new contract but I'd like them to be exactly the same in usability.


----------



## RangerPooh

carli_h said:


> Just curious, what are your plans if your points get taken? I wasn’t planning on trying again, but now I just don’t know...



We put in two offers, so fingers are crossed for the second to pass. If neither passes then we'll look again, and possibly put in at a different resort (orig was AKV, next might be BLT), knowing that we'll have to offer more. We already own both direct and resale so we're looking to add to what we already have.


----------



## meekey7197

carli_h said:


> Just curious, what are your plans if your points get taken? I wasn’t planning on trying again, but now I just don’t know...



I'm actually becoming MORE confident that ours will pass, unless it is a popular UY which I    think is the wildcard here. If it doesn't, we will try again. We already have one direct and one resale so the new restrictions don't matter.


----------



## adais

minorthr said:


> I was told today by our broker that even though they submitted on Jan 10th disney didn't start the ROFR clock until jan 16th.  Im not sure how that  works but ok.


your broker might be trying to cover their behind by not saying they sent it on the 16 and placing the responsability on Disney


----------



## DduzDis

meekey7197 said:


> I'm actually becoming MORE confident that ours will pass, unless it is a popular UY which I    think is the wildcard here. If it doesn't, we will try again. We already have one direct and one resale so the new restrictions don't matter.



I agree UY seems to be a factor.  I have seen very few Feb UY Boardwalk contracts come through.  So either they are very popular and people hold onto them or they are very rare and nobody has them.  I have a Feb UY at another resort so this Feb BWV contract is very appealing to me.  Hopefully, I am an exception.


----------



## lovin'fl

Point distribution by use year charts.

https://dvcnews.com/index.php/dvc-p...ear-distribution-charts-updated-february-2018


----------



## DduzDis

lovin'fl said:


> Point distribution by use year charts.
> 
> https://dvcnews.com/index.php/dvc-p...ear-distribution-charts-updated-february-2018



Awesome! Thanks!


----------



## meekey7197

lovin'fl said:


> Point distribution by use year charts.
> 
> https://dvcnews.com/index.php/dvc-p...ear-distribution-charts-updated-february-2018


I've looked over these charts too and can't decide whether trying to buy one of the most common UYs is good or bad LOL Especially since it seems there aren't a lot for sale! If we lost this one it will be the second Feb contract we've lost. We also have an April contract we could try and match but that UY is proving to be a PITA for us...


----------



## DduzDis

meekey7197 said:


> I've looked over these charts too and can't decide whether trying to buy one of the most common UYs is good or bad LOL Especially since it seems there aren't a lot for sale! If we lost this one it will be the second Feb contract we've lost. We also have an April contract we could try and match but that UY is proving to be a PITA for us...



The whole ROFR thing is a PITA. I've decided just to buy what fits my situation the best (Feb UY).  If it gets taken I'll keep trying until I decide it's not worth the hassle any longer. Oddly, the APR UY is less than Feb at BWV (by only 1%) but it seems the majority of contracts coming through are APR at least recently while I have been shopping.


----------



## lovin'fl

meekey7197 said:


> I've looked over these charts too and can't decide whether trying to buy one of the most common UYs is good or bad LOL Especially since it seems there aren't a lot for sale! If we lost this one it will be the second Feb contract we've lost. We also have an April contract we could try and match but that UY is proving to be a PITA for us...


We have bought 6 resale contracts. Lost one to ROFR and that was Aug UY HHI. And HHI wasn't one that is commonly taken so it surprised us. I suppose it's whatever DVC has waiting list for. We also have June UY and not had problem with that, buying wise (though Sept would probably be best UY for us). I'd think, though, typically an UNcommon UY would be more likely to get ROFRd. Maybe just a tad more likely.


----------



## meekey7197

DduzDis said:


> The whole ROFR thing is a PITA. I've decided just to buy what fits my situation the best (Feb UY).  If it gets taken I'll keep trying until I decide it's not worth the hassle any longer. Oddly, the APR UY is less than Feb at BWV (by only 1%) but it seems the majority of contracts coming through are APR at least recently while I have been shopping.



April screws us up because my son's spring break will always start the last Monday in March. In 2020 it actually splits our UY. I    know I    can work it out but it complicates things.


----------



## DduzDis

meekey7197 said:


> April screws us up because my son's spring break will always start the first Monday in March. In 2020 it actually splits our UY. I    know I    can work it out but it complicates things.



Oh that is crazy.


----------



## meekey7197

DduzDis said:


> Oh that is crazy.


 and by first Monday in March, I    meant last LOL I    edited my post but I'm sure you knew what I    meant.


----------



## lovin'fl

That's like the time we did a Memorial day trip and split my June UY. was a pain.


----------



## TexasChick123

I've gone to WDW in January many times with my February points.  It doesn't bother me at all.


----------



## ScubaCat

TexasChick123 said:


> I've gone to WDW in January many times with my February points.  It doesn't bother me at all.



Yeah I just disregard the people who point at me and whisper that I'm there on February points. Society will catch up eventually.


----------



## meekey7197

Oh I dont Care what month I’m there and on what points LOL I’m just in a constant state of borrowing. So if I use all my 2020 points I cant Borrow April 2021 for a stay that starts in March 2020. Hence why we need more points!


----------



## TexasChick123

meekey7197 said:


> Oh I dont Care what month I’m there and on what points LOL I’m just in a constant state of borrowing. So if I use all my 2020 points I cant Borrow April 2021 for a stay that starts in March 2020. Hence why we need more points!



I will say that I told my family we will not be going to WDW until June 1st or later in summer 2020 so that I don't have to fool with crossing UY's.  I own June BLT points that we'll be using.  Crossing UY's during a trip is a whole different animal!  It's doable, but it does take that extra level of planning.  With all the other planning that will go into that trip, I told them it just wasn't going to happen.


----------



## DduzDis

We don't typically travel in Jan or Feb so I was more comfortable with the Feb UY as far as having to cancel and holding points etc.


meekey7197 said:


> and by first Monday in March, I    meant last LOL I    edited my post but I'm sure you knew what I    meant.



I assumed.  Hehe.


----------



## Chrisv28

adais said:


> your broker might be trying to cover their behind by not saying they sent it on the 16 and placing the responsability on Disney



My broker just emailed me and said the DVC ROFR committee are very far behind right now with the amount of submissions last month. It'll be a month next week for me, so hopefully they aren't delayed too much


----------



## ScubaCat

Chrisv28 said:


> My broker just emailed me and said the DVC ROFR committee are very far behind right now with the amount of submissions last month. It'll be a month next week for me, so hopefully they aren't delayed too much



All these "updates" are just made up, really. They have no control over the timeline, so they give you the worst case scenario to temper expectations and limit how often you'll ask since they have no real info to share besides "not yet" or the actual response. You could hear back today or it could be next month. My guess is somewhere in the middle. (and odds are good I'm right, considering how vague that window is!)


----------



## Holly Emory

Hi All! New here! This is my first post and our first attempt to purchase!

Holly Emory---$107-$29999-250-AKV-Dec-0/17, 0/18, 250/19, 250/20- sent 01/16/2019


----------



## mrsap

Holly Emory said:


> Hi All! New here! This is my first post and our first attempt to purchase!
> 
> Holly Emory---$107-$29999-250-AKV-Dec-0/17, 0/18, 250/19, 250/20- sent 01/16/2019



 Good luck to you!


----------



## JBrad77301

Got an email from my broker yesterday, it said that Disney has contacted them and have started the ROFR process. So naturally I called to ask what that meant. He said that although he had sent the contract to Disney on the 21st for ROFR, Disney has been really busy and are just now starting their so called 30days..... sigh


----------



## Holly Emory

mrsap said:


> Good luck to you!


Thank you!


----------



## TitusPullo

TitusPullo---$142-$15395-100-BLT-Jun-0/18, 100/19, 100/20- sent 1/9, passed 2/5

We wanted a few more points to go along with our 200 BLT direct and the news of the price increase and restrictions made it the right time.  Good luck to everyone else waiting!!!


----------



## Chrisv28

TitusPullo said:


> TitusPullo---$142-$15395-100-BLT-Jun-0/18, 100/19, 100/20- sent 1/9, passed 2/5
> 
> We wanted a few more points to go along with our 200 BLT direct and the news of the price increase and restrictions made it the right time.  Good luck to everyone else waiting!!!


Congrats!!!


----------



## meekey7197

TitusPullo said:


> TitusPullo---$142-$15395-100-BLT-Jun-0/18, 100/19, 100/20- sent 1/9, passed 2/5
> 
> We wanted a few more points to go along with our 200 BLT direct and the news of the price increase and restrictions made it the right time.  Good luck to everyone else waiting!!!



THE DAMN HAS BROKEN!! Let the waivers roll in!!


----------



## JereMary

meekey7197 said:


> THE DAMN HAS BROKEN!! Let the waivers roll in!!


Fingers crossed!!!! Been waiting since 1/7.


----------



## TexasChick123

TitusPullo said:


> TitusPullo---$142-$15395-100-BLT-Jun-0/18, 100/19, 100/20- sent 1/9, passed 2/5
> 
> We wanted a few more points to go along with our 200 BLT direct and the news of the price increase and restrictions made it the right time.  Good luck to everyone else waiting!!!



Btw, I love your screen name. We were big fans of Rome when it was on HBO!


----------



## MB_01

Holly Emory said:


> Hi All! New here! This is my first post and our first attempt to purchase!
> 
> Holly Emory---$107-$29999-250-AKV-Dec-0/17, 0/18, 250/19, 250/20- sent 01/16/2019



Good luck!  There are still Savannah view studios and 2 bedrooms available at AKV for the week of Xmas!


----------



## Cinderella_on_the_GO

We passed!!!!!!

At least on the first contract we submitted!

Cinderella_on_the_GO---$155-$32150-200-VGF-Jun-0/17, 0/18, 0/19, 200/20- sent 1/9, passed 2/5

And

Cinderella_on_the_GO---$159-$33837-200-VGF-Jun-0/17, 0/18, 200/19, 200/20- sent 1/16....still waiting.


Good luck to everyone!


----------



## brouse99

brouse99---$134-$25262-170-BCV-Dec-12/17, 115/18, 170/19, 170/20-seller pays closing- sent 1/7, taken 2/5

Booooooooooooo.  Congrats to those that are passing today, though!


----------



## JBrad77301

Cinderella_on_the_GO said:


> We passed!!!!!!
> 
> At least on the first contract we submitted!
> 
> Cinderella_on_the_GO---$155-$32150-200-VGF-Jun-0/17, 0/18, 0/19, 200/20- sent 1/9, passed 2/5
> 
> And
> 
> Cinderella_on_the_GO---$159-$33837-200-VGF-Jun-0/17, 0/18, 200/19, 200/20- sent 1/16....still waiting.
> 
> 
> Good luck to everyone!


Grats!


----------



## JereMary

JereMary---$96-$17835-180-SSR-Feb-0/18, 3/19, 180/20, 180/21- sent 1/7, taken 2/5

:-(


----------



## JBrad77301

JereMary said:


> JereMary---$96-$17835-180-SSR-Feb-0/18, 3/19, 180/20, 180/21- sent 1/7, taken 2/5
> 
> :-(


That sucks, hope you get the next one!


----------



## crvetter

brouse99 said:


> brouse99---$134-$25262-170-BCV-Dec-12/17, 115/18, 170/19, 170/20-seller pays closing- sent 1/7, taken 2/5
> 
> Booooooooooooo.  Congrats to those that are passing today, though!


I think they are taking BCV points submitted at the end of the year probably because of the $85+ price spread between what resale was at and direct is sitting. Essentially that more than offsets Disney's costs and they have plenty on a wait list. It was bummer when mine was taken. Hopefully you can find another and Disney calms down on fulfilling their waitlists. 

Good Luck and Sorry it was taken.


----------



## JBrad77301

brouse99 said:


> brouse99---$134-$25262-170-BCV-Dec-12/17, 115/18, 170/19, 170/20-seller pays closing- sent 1/7, taken 2/5
> 
> Booooooooooooo.  Congrats to those that are passing today, though!


I hope you get the next one!


----------



## carli_h

Congrats to those who passed! 

Sorry to hear about those who did not, I hope you have better luck with your next offer.


----------



## carli_h

meekey7197 said:


> I'm actually becoming MORE confident that ours will pass, unless it is a popular UY which I    think is the wildcard here. If it doesn't, we will try again. We already have one direct and one resale so the new restrictions don't matter.


I have my fingers crossed for you. 

I did wonder on UY I think that’s the only thing potentially in our favour right now!


----------



## carli_h

RangerPooh said:


> We put in two offers, so fingers are crossed for the second to pass. If neither passes then we'll look again, and possibly put in at a different resort (orig was AKV, next might be BLT), knowing that we'll have to offer more. We already own both direct and resale so we're looking to add to what we already have.



I was so tempted to put in 2 when I realised our contract was a bit low but we really couldn’t afford to take the risk. 

Tempted to buy direct but would have to be CCV for the discounted points.


----------



## carli_h

Ashley Strathern said:


> I don't plan on submitting again.  I already have some points and just wanted to be able to do a larger room when we travel.  This was my only one, so I'm really hoping it passes.  Had they not changed the rules about resale points, I'm probably would have submitted for a new contract but I'd like them to be exactly the same in usability.



I wish we already owned DVC! Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## adais

adais---$150-$25212-160-VGF-Jun-0/18, 84/19, 160/20- sent 1/7, taken 2/5

i knew it was going to get taken now to see if we just go with renting or if DH wants to do a second one


----------



## mrsap

Sorry guys. I think they’re going to be on the warpath these next couple rounds.


----------



## Chrisv28

adais said:


> adais---$150-$25212-160-VGF-Jun-0/18, 84/19, 160/20- sent 1/7, taken 2/5
> 
> i knew it was going to get taken now to see if we just go with renting or if DH wants to do a second one



Sorry to hear


----------



## Greg36

mrsap said:


> Sorry guys. I think they’re going to be on the warpath these next couple rounds.



Not saying this is not going to happen but isn't this a strange move from a business perspective? Make an announcement that has the potential to drive up prices and then turn around and increase your buy backs at those inflated prices? To me it made sense that they did a lot of buying back in December, before the announcements. I figured we would see a relatively low buy back this month...  Not looking good though based on what we have seen here so far today... Sorry everyone who is having their contracts taken...


----------



## mrsap

Greg36 said:


> Not saying this is not going to happen but isn't this a strange move from a business perspective? Make an announcement that has the potential to drive up prices and then turn around and increase your buy backs at those inflated prices? To me it made sense that they did a lot of buying back in December, before the announcements. I figured we would see a relatively low buy back this month...  Not looking good though based on what we have seen here so far today... Sorry everyone who is having their contracts taken...



I completely agree. I don’t feel hopeful at all for my own contract, but I’m hoping to see more pass: it’s not fair


----------



## vanjust14

adais said:


> adais---$150-$25212-160-VGF-Jun-0/18, 84/19, 160/20- sent 1/7, taken 2/5
> 
> i knew it was going to get taken now to see if we just go with renting or if DH wants to do a second one



Ugh, so sorry! If mine gets taken, I don't know what I will do either.  I don't own already so it seems like a harder hit to take.  Good luck deciding!


----------



## ScubaCat

vanjust14 said:


> Ugh, so sorry! If mine gets taken, I don't know what I will do either.  I don't own already so it seems like a harder hit to take.  Good luck deciding!



It's not really a "hit", it's just a brief delay on the road to decades of vacations.  If you want to own, just keep submitting offers until ROFR gets waved.  (Or, cough up the ransom and buy direct, but yikes at those prices!!)


----------



## JereMary

JBrad77301 said:


> That sucks, hope you get the next one!





JBrad77301 said:


> That sucks, hope you get the next one!


Thanks! Already told my agent which one to try next. I'll update once the offer is official.  The one that is meant to be will come through. I wasn't too shocked on this one though. It was a low offer.


----------



## JereMary

adais said:


> adais---$150-$25212-160-VGF-Jun-0/18, 84/19, 160/20- sent 1/7, taken 2/5
> 
> i knew it was going to get taken now to see if we just go with renting or if DH wants to do a second one


I share your pain today. Submitted on the same date as you, and also taken today. I'm already looking at a different contract. I started a "Plan B" list last week.


----------



## brouse99

P


crvetter said:


> I think they are taking BCV points submitted at the end of the year probably because of the $85+ price spread between what resale was at and direct is sitting. Essentially that more than offsets Disney's costs and they have plenty on a wait list. It was bummer when mine was taken. Hopefully you can find another and Disney calms down on fulfilling their waitlists.
> 
> Good Luck and Sorry it was taken.



I completely agree. Didn’t like my odds once the increase became official. Not sure if I’ll take another shot at BCV or maybe move on to SSR, where we already have a contract.


----------



## TexasChick123

adais said:


> adais---$150-$25212-160-VGF-Jun-0/18, 84/19, 160/20- sent 1/7, taken 2/5
> 
> i knew it was going to get taken now to see if we just go with renting or if DH wants to do a second one



Darn it. Sorry they took this one.


----------



## rundisney79

Part of me thinks they are going to grab a ton of these that got in right before the policy change because people wanted to get the new resort option.  So they know those who submitted ROFR are very interested in owning DVC or adding on.  By taking them they now have you in a strong hold because you can go for resale again, but you will not get the benefit of the new resorts.  So resale and direct are no longer apple to apples and people may see value in paying the direct price.  So maybe they are thinking this will push more people over to buying direct.  In the end they can't buy them all back. I would just keep trying.  At some point you will get what is right for you.


----------



## Lumpy1106

Remember that the contracts you are seeing being taken through ROFR so far were probably submitted BEFORE the new restrictions were announced, so the offer price was lower than what you would offer today (or 2 weeks ago for that matter).  I know I increased my offer to improve the chances of getting it through, but wouldn't have 2 weeks prior.


----------



## JereMary

Lumpy1106 said:


> Remember that the contracts you are seeing being taken through ROFR so far were probably submitted BEFORE the new restrictions were announced, so the offer price was lower than what you would offer today (or 2 weeks ago for that matter).  I know I increased my offer to improve the chances of getting it through, but wouldn't have 2 weeks prior.


THIS exactly! My contract was taken today. I noticed that the SSR prices took a big jump just a few days after we submitted. I knew then we were probably not getting it. Just made a new offer!


----------



## JereMary

JereMary---$106-$22232-200-AKV-Feb-0/18, 56/19, 200/20, 200/21- sent 2/5

They took my first one today, but I'm back in the game.


----------



## JereMary

JereMary---$96-$17835-180-SSR-Feb-0/18, 3/19, 180/20, 180/21- sent 1/7, taken 2/5


----------



## taffeelion

taffeelion---$99-$32460-320-SSR-Aug-0/17, 0/18, 20/19, 320/20- sent 1/7

1st offer, 1st time DVC
no update today...
patiently waiting

If this doesn't pass ROFR, I prob won't buy DVC, at least for a few years.  I don't like the risk of things changing up like they did in Jan.
I'll be happy if I get it, but just fine if I don't (possibly even relieved).  There are plenty other wonderful places to travel/vacation.


----------



## TexasChick123

What I don’t understand is that Disney is saying they’re very backed up because of the influx of contracts with the announcement of the new restrictions which was first reported on 1/6 by a broker but not confirmed by Disney until days later (I can’t remember the exact date when the notification was posted). It took them about a month to get to these we’re hearing about today that didn’t go in with the bulk of ones after the announcement. I can’t imagine there was a huge amount of contracts this early on. To go from negotiating to sending a signed contract to Disney for ROFR takes a few days usually. Ergo, the influx over the following 10 days shouldn’t have affected these, so why did they take 4+ weeks?


----------



## meekey7197

JereMary said:


> JereMary---$106-$22232-200-AKV-Feb-0/18, 56/19, 200/20, 200/21- sent 2/5
> 
> They took my first one today, but I'm back in the game.



Pretty sure i was eyeing this as our backup LOL


----------



## nangosix

"$107.50"---15,050-140-AKV-March 0/18, 140/19, 140/20, 140/21- Sent 2/5.

Fixed below


----------



## ScubaCat

nangosix said:


> "$107.50"---15,050-140-AKV-March 0/18, 140/19, 140/20, 140/21- Sent 2/5.


Nice deal! Could you please click the link in post#1 to reformat that for the list?


----------



## nangosix

This should be better. I had not included the dues or closing costs. 


Nangosix---$107.5-$16641-140-AKV-Mar-0/18, 140/19, 140/20, 140/21- sent 2/5


----------



## ashdan

ashdan---$105-$34800-300-SSR-Dec-0/17, 300/18, 300/19, 300/20- sent 1/15

just found this forum so I thought I’d post my info! (buyer pays closing costs + annual dues)


----------



## meekey7197

rundisney79 said:


> Part of me thinks they are going to grab a ton of these that got in right before the policy change because people wanted to get the new resort option.  So they know those who submitted ROFR are very interested in owning DVC or adding on.  By taking them they now have you in a strong hold because you can go for resale again, but you will not get the benefit of the new resorts.  So resale and direct are no longer apple to apples and people may see value in paying the direct price.  So maybe they are thinking this will push more people over to buying direct.  In the end they can't buy them all back. I would just keep trying.  At some point you will get what is right for you.



Me thinks there is still another shoe to drop... As in, I    feel like they are buying back a lot to drive up the price of resale AND because they anticipate a run on people buying direct at "legacy" resorts once Riviera opens. I    may be wrong but I    feel like there will be something different about how DVC 2 works that will turn buyers off...


----------



## TexasChick123

meekey7197 said:


> Me thinks there is still another shoe to drop... As in, I    feel like they are buying back a lot to drive up the price of resale AND because they anticipate a run on people buying direct at "legacy" resorts once Riviera opens. I    may be wrong but I    feel like there will be something different about how DVC 2 works that will turn buyers off...



They have been leaving money on the table for years by not buying up contracts at a huge discount via resale and then selling them direct for a big profit. I always wondered who was in charge of these things. The first interaction I had with DVC was calling to ask about VGF points. They told me it was sold out and only Poly was available. We didn’t want studios only, so we passed and found the resale market. Had they told me they had VGF points, I’m sure we would have purchased them directly from Disney. First time buyers, like myself at the time, can be naive.


----------



## meekey7197

TexasChick123 said:


> They have been leaving money on the table for years by not buying up contracts at a huge discount via resale and then selling them direct for a big profit. I always wondered who was in charge of these things. The first interaction I had with DVC was calling to ask about VGF points. They told me it was sold out and only Poly was available. We didn’t want studios only, so we passed and found the resale market. Had they told me they had VGF points, I’m sure we would have purchased them directly from Disney. First time buyers, like myself at the time, can be naive.


I     agree. We probably would have bought AKV direct instead of Poly for our first contract had we known it was an option.


----------



## SleeplessInTO

SleeplessInTO---$114-$25220-210-BWV-Feb-0/18, 0/19, 210/20, 210/21- sent 1/7, taken 2/5


----------



## TexasChick123

SleeplessInTO said:


> SleeplessInTO---$114-$25220-210-BWV-Feb-0/18, 0/19, 210/20, 210/21- sent 1/7, taken 2/5



I’m sorry.


----------



## espov

meekey7197 said:


> Me thinks there is still another shoe to drop... As in, I    feel like they are buying back a lot to drive up the price of resale AND because they anticipate a run on people buying direct at "legacy" resorts once Riviera opens. I    may be wrong but I    feel like there will be something different about how DVC 2 works that will turn buyers off...


What is dvc 2?


----------



## mlittig

espov said:


> What is dvc 2?



espov, DVC 2 is the term they are using for all resorts going forward, stating with Riviera and all new resorts built after that. All the 14 original resorts are referred to as the Legacy Resorts or DVC 1.


----------



## adais

here we go again 

adais---$140-$21000-150-BLT-Mar-0/18, 9/19, 150/20-Seller Pays Closing- sent 2/5


----------



## mrsap

adais said:


> here we go again
> 
> adais---$140-$21000-150-BLT-Mar-0/18, 9/19, 150/20-Seller Pays Closing- sent 2/5



Good luck!!


----------



## BlondeBelle

adais said:


> here we go again
> 
> adais---$140-$21000-150-BLT-Mar-0/18, 9/19, 150/20-Seller Pays Closing- sent 2/5



Oh my goodness, yay!!  Best of Luck!  I was so sorry to hear about the first one!

Sorry for all the folks that had contracts taken!!
Big congrats to those that did!!


----------



## JBrad77301

SleeplessInTO said:


> SleeplessInTO---$114-$25220-210-BWV-Feb-0/18, 0/19, 210/20, 210/21- sent 1/7, taken 2/5


Sorry this was taken, not looking too good for my contract then...


----------



## JBrad77301

JBrad77301 said:


> Jbrad77301---$114-$28758-231-BWV-Aug-0/17, 462/18, 231/19, 231/20- sent 1/21


----------



## JBrad77301

Jbrad77301---$114-$28758-231-BWV-Aug-0/18, 462/19, 231/20- sent 1/21

Correction: 0 points for 18 I had 462 on it by accident.


----------



## rundisney79

SleeplessInTO said:


> SleeplessInTO---$114-$25220-210-BWV-Feb-0/18, 0/19, 210/20, 210/21- sent 1/7, taken 2/5


Sorry!  I have a BWV in at $118 sent in 2/2.


----------



## espov

mlittig said:


> espov, DVC 2 is the term they are using for all resorts going forward, stating with Riviera and all new resorts built after that. All the 14 original resorts are referred to as the Legacy Resorts or DVC 1.


thank you, that's what i figured


----------



## brianthompson1

brianthompson1---$113-$13758-110-AKV-Aug-0/17, 0/18, 110/19, 110/20- sent 1/8, passed 2/6


----------



## vanjust14

brianthompson1 said:


> brianthompson1---$113-$13758-110-AKV-Aug-0/17, 0/18, 110/19, 110/20- sent 1/8, passed 2/6


Yay, congrats!!  I'm impatiently waiting on AKV as well!


----------



## Chrisv28

brianthompson1 said:


> brianthompson1---$113-$13758-110-AKV-Aug-0/17, 0/18, 110/19, 110/20- sent 1/8, passed 2/6


Congrats!


----------



## DduzDis

Looks like they are still plugging through the week before we submitted on the 17th and still taking nearly 30 days.  This wait could be a long one even for a waiver...  I was hoping for a quicker decision if they waive, but maybe not.


----------



## Lorilais_mommie

brianthompson1 said:


> brianthompson1---$113-$13758-110-AKV-Aug-0/17, 0/18, 110/19, 110/20- sent 1/8, passed 2/6



Congrats!!


----------



## Ashmagash

ashmagash---$133-$21770-150-BCV-Mar-0/18, 177/19, 150/20- sent 1/9, passed 2/6

It finally happened!! I called my husband to let him know the good news and he told me "I'm so happy for you"  One day he will love Disney as much as I do...


----------



## TexasChick123

Ashmagash said:


> ashmagash---$133-$21770-150-BCV-Mar-0/18, 177/19, 150/20- sent 1/9, passed 2/6
> 
> It finally happened!! I called my husband to let him know the good news and he told me "I'm so happy for you"  One day he will love Disney as much as I do...



It sounds like your husband has been speaking to mine...


----------



## DduzDis

Ashmagash said:


> ashmagash---$133-$21770-150-BCV-Mar-0/18, 177/19, 150/20- sent 1/9, passed 2/6
> 
> It finally happened!! I called my husband to let him know the good news and he told me "I'm so happy for you"  One day he will love Disney as much as I do...



That is hilarious!!  And congratulations!  DW and I love Disney as much or more than our girls...that might be worse (and is why I am here again).


----------



## Lorilais_mommie

Ashmagash said:


> ashmagash---$133-$21770-150-BCV-Mar-0/18, 177/19, 150/20- sent 1/9, passed 2/6
> 
> It finally happened!! I called my husband to let him know the good news and he told me "I'm so happy for you"  One day he will love Disney as much as I do...




Sounds like a smart man.. happy wife happy life.. 

We have been on 3 cruises the last couple years.. never spending more the a day or 2 in the parks. 
I almost died of shocked last month when my DH turned to me and said he missed the parks.  
They do come around eventually.


----------



## JBrad77301

Grats to you that passed


----------



## Disneykate605

Ashmagash said:


> ashmagash---$133-$21770-150-BCV-Mar-0/18, 177/19, 150/20- sent 1/9, passed 2/6
> 
> It finally happened!! I called my husband to let him know the good news and he told me "I'm so happy for you"  One day he will love Disney as much as I do...



That is hysterical! Thankfully my husband is just as addicted as I am!
Congratulations!


----------



## rob5589

Rob5589---$117-$20495-160-AKV-Aug-0/18, 320/19, 160/20- sent 1/9, passed 2/6


----------



## Mark Coviello

rob5589 said:


> Rob5589---$117-$20495-160-AKV-Aug-0/18, 320/19, 160/20- sent 1/9, passed 2/6


Good job. Nice price.


----------



## kboo

adais said:


> adais---$150-$25212-160-VGF-Jun-0/18, 84/19, 160/20- sent 1/7, taken 2/5
> 
> i knew it was going to get taken now to see if we just go with renting or if DH wants to do a second one



I'm sorry. That was a good price. 



TexasChick123 said:


> It sounds like your husband has been speaking to mine...



Mine too, haha!



Lorilais_mommie said:


> We have been on 3 cruises the last couple years.. never spending more the a day or 2 in the parks.
> I almost died of shocked last month when my DH turned to me and said he missed the parks.



We had a great cruise+WDW vacation in August 2017. We already had a February 2018 trip booked, and at the end of our August 2017 trip, DH turned to me and said, "6 months? That seems like so far away." Our last trip was a little over 2 months ago, our next trip is in a little over 2 months, and DH regularly brings up our April trip, what he's looking forward to, and asking our girls what they are looking forward to most. So ... when we have our drought of WDW between Xmas 2019 and summer 2020, he'll probably be ready to buy somewhere ... Reflections Rehab?? HAHAHA.


----------



## DduzDis

kboo said:


> So ... when we have our drought of WDW between Xmas 2019 and summer 2020, he'll probably be ready to buy somewhere ... Reflections Rehab??



Our last was Sep 2018 and our next scheduled is Thanksgiving 2019 and here I sit waiting on ROFR for the next add-on....  Your thinking may not be far off.


----------



## minorthr

minorthr---$80-$2587-25-HH-Apr-0/17, 0/18, 25/19, 25/20- sent 1/10 passed 2/6


----------



## TheEnchantedRose

TheEnchantedRose---$126-$29846-220-BWV-Mar-0/18, 220/19, 220/20- sent 1/10, passed 2/6

Happy Birthday to me! 

Finally passed! Fourth time around and I'm good to go!!


----------



## DduzDis

TheEnchantedRose said:


> TheEnchantedRose---$126-$29846-220-BWV-Mar-0/18, 220/19, 220/20- sent 1/10, passed 2/6
> 
> Happy Birthday to me!
> 
> Finally passed! Fourth time around and I'm good to go!!




Great news!!!  Congratulations!!!


----------



## mrsg00fy

mrsg00fy---$129-$22454-160-BLT-Jun-0/17, 160/18, 160/19, 160/20-2018 pts in holding- sent 2/6


----------



## skippytx

mrsg00fy said:


> mrsg00fy---$129-$22454-160-BLT-Jun-0/17, 160/18, 160/19, 160/20-2018 pts in holding- sent 2/6



Good price, hope it goes through for you.


----------



## Lorilais_mommie

minorthr said:


> minorthr---$80-$2587-25-HH-Apr-0/17, 0/18, 25/19, 25/20- sent 1/10 passed 2/6



Yay! Congrats ... 1st one from 1/10.. 
Here hoping we hear about 1/11 soon


----------



## thebigman65

Congrats!....we submitted 1/10 as well but haven't heard yet.....hopefully soon!


----------



## TheEnchantedRose

thebigman65 said:


> Congrats!....we submitted 1/10 as well but haven't heard yet.....hopefully soon!



Wishing you good luck and pixie dust!


----------



## MickeyTrooper

Congratulations!  Disney waived ROFR on your contract and so it will now go to the title company for closing.  Disney will issue the estoppel in approximately 20 to 30 days and the title company will then prepare and send the closing documents to you.  Have a great week!

The contract was submitted 1/12/19   for 50 points BRV     Good luck to everyone else!!


----------



## meekey7197

MickeyTrooper said:


> Congratulations!  Disney waived ROFR on your contract and so it will now go to the title company for closing.  Disney will issue the estoppel in approximately 20 to 30 days and the title company will then prepare and send the closing documents to you.  Have a great week!
> 
> The contract was submitted 1/12/19   for 50 points BRV     Good luck to everyone else!!



Oooh you submitted on the 12th?? Getting closer to mine


----------



## MickeyTrooper

It was sent to Disney for ROFR on 1/12


----------



## meekey7197

57 waivers today by the company that posts those details on FB


----------



## mrsg00fy

skippytx said:


> Good price, hope it goes through for you.


Thanks! It was the asking price and we jumped on it.  Now it’s hopimg it passes ROFR and then the race against the clock to try to use those holding points.


----------



## BlondeBelle

Oh my gosh, we heard back today, and I'm thrilled to report:

BlondeBelle---$133-$25255-185-BLT-Jun-0/17, 0/18, 7/19, 185/20- sent 1/10, passed 2/6

I'm SO BEYOND EXCITED!!


----------



## DanCio

Good or Bad...

I was sent on 1/7 and I'm seeing contracts sent later, i.e. 1/10


----------



## meekey7197

DanCio said:


> Good or Bad...
> 
> I was sent on 1/7 and I'm seeing contracts sent later, i.e. 1/10



most recent experience would say that's not good  BUT don't lose hope yet! It's not over til it's over...


----------



## MrsBergs

I’m waiting also on SSR contract.  It was submitted on 1/9 and still no word.  It’s very stressful.  We are not getting our hopes up since the price was very low, now we wish we offered more!

Tink — please please send pixie dust my way!


----------



## ZYX2008

Now I'm really nervous as well.  We submitted on the 8th and haven't heard back.


----------



## vanjust14

MrsBergs said:


> I’m waiting also on SSR contract.  It was submitted on 1/9 and still no word.  It’s very stressful.  We are not getting our hopes up since the price was very low, now we wish we offered more!
> 
> Tink — please please send pixie dust my way!


----------



## JBrad77301

Congratulations to all who passed, sorry for anyone who was taken, busy day though...


----------



## Denisedsny

denisedsny---$103-$17042-150-SSR-Aug-150/18, 150/19, 150/20- sent 1/7, passed 1/25

posting again -- so it is formatted correctly.

This was such a fast process.  1/7 submitted, 1/25 passed, 1/28 closing documents received, 2/6 closing completed -- now just waiting for Disney to send membership card and put points in account.  I want to bank 2018 points into 2019...


----------



## EAHajd

Denisedsny said:


> denisedsny---$103-$17042-150-SSR-Aug-150/18, 150/19, 150/20- sent 1/7, passed 1/25
> 
> posting again -- so it is formatted correctly.
> 
> This was such a fast process.  1/7 submitted, 1/25 passed, 1/28 closing documents received, 2/6 closing completed -- now just waiting for Disney to send membership card and put points in account.  I want to bank 2018 points into 2019...



I can't believe how fast our process went, too!

Submitted:  1/2/19
Passed:  1/23/19
Closing Documents Received:  1/25/19
Closed:  2/4/19
Deed Recorded:  2/5/19

Just waiting to hear from Disney!  How long does that normally take?

This process was so much easier than buying a house!


----------



## TexasChick123

EAHajd said:


> I can't believe how fast our process went, too!
> 
> Submitted:  1/2/19
> Passed:  1/23/19
> Closing Documents Received:  1/25/19
> Closed:  2/4/19
> Deed Recorded:  2/5/19
> 
> Just waiting to hear from Disney!  How long does that normally take?
> 
> This process was so much easier than buying a house!



There is a closing time thread where everyone posts the most current timelines.


----------



## EAHajd

TexasChick123 said:


> There is a closing time thread where everyone posts the most current timelines.



I've been searching for it and couldn't find it.    I wanted to post it somewhere to help others with time frames.  

Thank you all!  I just posted there.  

Thank you to everyone who helped!  While I might not have posted a lot, your tips were certainly helpful in steering us in a great direction.


----------



## hichicha

EAHajd said:


> I've been searching for it and couldn't find it.    I wanted to post it somewhere to help others with time frames.


https://www.disboards.com/threads/closing-time.3392820/page-224


----------



## TexasChick123

hichicha said:


> https://www.disboards.com/threads/closing-time.3392820/page-224



You beat me to it.  It looks like it kind of fell off around the holidays, but with all of the recent contracts going through, it should pick back up.


----------



## KPeterso

DanCio said:


> Good or Bad...
> 
> I was sent on 1/7 and I'm seeing contracts sent later, i.e. 1/10



Mine was submitted 1/9 and I also have not heard. I am thinking mine will be taken as it was a good price for AKV for the contract size I was looking at.


----------



## DanCio

meekey7197 said:


> most recent experience would say that's not good  BUT don't lose hope yet! It's not over til it's over...



It was at a good price per point, $95, at SSR but it only had 49 banked points from 2018 and none from 2019 points with a June Use Year.


----------



## DanCio

How long does Disney have to review a contract?  I know everyone says 30 days but I've seen people saying some times it takes longer.  I'm not talking about those with contract addendums though.  I would think there's some limit on the time they can sit on a contract.


----------



## meekey7197

DanCio said:


> It was at a good price per point, $95, at SSR but it only had 49 banked points from 2018 and none from 2019 points with a June Use Year.


Fingers crossed for you! Maybe with that odd point allotment they will pass on it!


----------



## DduzDis

DanCio said:


> How long does Disney have to review a contract?  I know everyone says 30 days but I've seen people saying some times it takes longer.  I'm not talking about those with contract addendums though.  I would think there's some limit on the time they can sit on a contract.



They have until the closing date listed on the contract.


----------



## Chrisv28

DanCio said:


> How long does Disney have to review a contract?  I know everyone says 30 days but I've seen people saying some times it takes longer.  I'm not talking about those with contract addendums though.  I would think there's some limit on the time they can sit on a contract.


Disney technically has up until the contract closing date to refuse ROFR, but it generally takes around 30-40 days from what I've noticed. On their website, their estimate is about a month or longer.


----------



## DanCio

meekey7197 said:


> Fingers crossed for you! Maybe with that odd point allotment they will pass on it!



That was why I submitted the offer, it's nearly stripped.  I go about 3 to 4 times a year now and only from Sunday to Tuesday or Wednesday normally so I can get something someplace with the banked points this year and borrow for a 2nd trip from the 2020 points.


----------



## MickeyTrooper

My took less than a month..


----------



## mlittig

Denisedsny said:


> denisedsny---$103-$17042-150-SSR-Aug-150/18, 150/19, 150/20- sent 1/7, passed 1/25
> 
> posting again -- so it is formatted correctly.
> 
> This was such a fast process.  1/7 submitted, 1/25 passed, 1/28 closing documents received, 2/6 closing completed -- now just waiting for Disney to send membership card and put points in account.  I want to bank 2018 points into 2019...





EAHajd said:


> I can't believe how fast our process went, too!
> 
> Submitted:  1/2/19
> Passed:  1/23/19
> Closing Documents Received:  1/25/19
> Closed:  2/4/19
> Deed Recorded:  2/5/19
> 
> Just waiting to hear from Disney!  How long does that normally take?
> 
> This process was so much easier than buying a house!



Denisedsny and EAHajd, I am curious what title company you each used  With my other contracts, I had my closing documents within days  But this time with First American Title Company, it has been two weeks (passed on 1/22) and nothing  The e-mail the broker from Fidelity sent said it would be 4 weeks  I didn't think anything of it because I knew that hundreds of contracts were submitted in order to beat the January 19th deadline but now I am seeing these fast closings


----------



## JamesA1

Received exciting news. 

jamesa1---$142-$5718-35-BLT-Feb-0/18, 35/19, 35/20, 35/21- sent 1/11, passed 2/7


----------



## DanCio

DanCio said:


> That was why I submitted the offer, it's nearly stripped.  I go about 3 to 4 times a year now and only from Sunday to Tuesday or Wednesday normally.  I've gone once already paying cash.  So I can get something someplace with the banked points this year and borrow for a 2nd trip from the 2020 points.





Chrisv28 said:


> Disney technically has up until the contract closing date to refuse ROFR, but it generally takes around 30-40 days from what I've noticed. On their website, their estimate is about a month or longer.



My contact says close by 3/5.  So if Disney loses the contract, I can close on or after 3/5?


----------



## DduzDis

JamesA1 said:


> Received exciting news.
> 
> jamesa1---$142-$5718-35-BLT-Feb-0/18, 35/19, 35/20, 35/21- sent 1/11, passed 2/7



Congratulations!  Looks like they are wading through...


----------



## TexasChick123

KPeterso said:


> Mine was submitted 1/9 and I also have not heard. I am thinking mine will be taken as it was a good price for AKV for the contract size I was looking at.



Your info string says you are buying BLT. ???


----------



## EAHajd

mlittig said:


> Denisedsny and EAHajd, I am curious what title company you each used  With my other contracts, I had my closing documents within days  But this time with First American Title Company, it has been two weeks (passed on 1/22) and nothing  The e-mail the broker from Fidelity sent said it would be 4 weeks  I didn't think anything of it because I knew that hundreds of contracts were submitted in order to beat the January 19th deadline but now I am seeing these fast closings



I went through DVC Resale Market and they sent it to Jeffrey Sweet for the Title.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Denisedsny

mlittig said:


> Denisedsny and EAHajd, I am curious what title company you each used  With my other contracts, I had my closing documents within days  But this time with First American Title Company, it has been two weeks (passed on 1/22) and nothing  The e-mail the broker from Fidelity sent said it would be 4 weeks  I didn't think anything of it because I knew that hundreds of contracts were submitted in order to beat the January 19th deadline but now I am seeing these fast closings


We purchased thru the Timeshare store - and they used Mason Title and Escrow Company.


----------



## Chrisv28

EAHajd said:


> I went through DVC Resale Market and they sent it to Jeffrey Sweet for the Title.
> 
> Hope this helps!



- I went through DVC Resale Market and mines with Magic Vacation Title


----------



## Lumpy1106

BlondeBelle said:


> Oh my gosh, we heard back today, and I'm thrilled to report:
> 
> BlondeBelle---$133-$25255-185-BLT-Jun-0/17, 0/18, 7/19, 185/20- sent 1/10, passed 2/6
> 
> I'm SO BEYOND EXCITED!!


Congrats!  That's a great price! Oh, to be a fly on the wall in the ROFR room.  Based on the latest ROFR reports I would have bet against anything @ BLT under $140 passing.  Maybe the increase in the direct price drove down the demand?  Could be that's what they intended with CCV getting near 100% sell-out and RIV coming into play? Just worthless speculation on my part...


----------



## suemom2kay

suemom2kay---$140-$4017-25-BWV-Oct-0/17, 0/18, 25/19, 25/20- sent 2/6

Seller pays 2018 maintenance fees.


----------



## ScubaCat

Denisedsny said:


> denisedsny---$103-$17042-150-SSR-Aug-150/18, 150/19, 150/20- sent 1/7, passed 1/25
> 
> posting again -- so it is formatted correctly.
> 
> This was such a fast process.  1/7 submitted, 1/25 passed, 1/28 closing documents received, 2/6 closing completed -- now just waiting for Disney to send membership card and put points in account.  I want to bank 2018 points into 2019...



They don't send a membership card; just a piece of paper with your membership number (unless you're an existing owner and requested a card separately.  )  Nevertheless, Congrats!


----------



## carli_h

Amazing! So pleased to see so many contracts waived. Fingers crossed for everyone waiting


----------



## vanjust14

Chrisv28 said:


> - I went through DVC Resale Market and mines with Magic Vacation Title



Same here...I thought they always used the same one.


----------



## spacepoints

spacepoints---$112-$19500-160-SSR-Sep-73/18, 160/19, 160/20- sent 1/11, passed 2/7


----------



## ScubaCat

vanjust14 said:


> Same here...I thought they always used the same one.



They refer to different title agencies for any number of reasons.  I know Magic Vacation Title handles international sellers pretty regularly (and some don't process international transactions at all) so that could play into it. 

Keep in mind that the buyer has the right to choose who handles the closing, so if you have a preference, be sure to let your agent know so they coordinate it the way you want.


----------



## DduzDis

We had a contract taken in ROFR and then submitted a new offer with the same broker.  Because the 2nd is an Int'l seller they asked if we would mind switching to a different title co that handles Int'l closing better.  Certainly did not mind and just required a form we signed to transfer our deposit to the new title co.


----------



## MrsBergs

Disney exercised there ROFR on our SSR contract today,  already submitted and got accepted another contract.  

Kind of sad that we didn’t get in before the new guidelines


----------



## meekey7197

MrsBergs said:


> Disney exercised there ROFR on our SSR contract today,  already submitted and got accepted another contract.
> 
> Kind of sad that we didn’t get in before the new guidelines



Sorry about that  Mind Sharing the details?


----------



## Lorilais_mommie

I had all but kissed this one good bye! Called my broker this morning said no news.  They Email this afternoon to say our triple point BLT contract snuck by the Disney ROFR monster 

Updated string to show banking of 2018 points..  the 309 points in 2018 are banked points from 2017. Hope this makes sense.

Lorilais_mommie---$140-$46147-309-BLT-Aug-309/18, 618/19, 309/20- sent 1/11, PASSED 2/7

 


Good luck and lots of extra pixie dust to all those still waiting


----------



## DduzDis

Lorilais_mommie said:


> I had all but kissed this one good bye! Called my broker this morning said no news.  They Email this afternoon to say our triple point BLT contract snuck by the Disney ROFR monster
> 
> Updated string to show banking of 2018 points..  the 309 points in 2018 are banked points from 2017. Hope this makes sense.
> 
> Lorilais_mommie---$140-$46147-309-BLT-Aug-309/18, 618/19, 309/20- sent 1/11, PASSED 2/7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck and lots of extra pixie dust to all those still waiting



Holy smokes!!  That is one of the best I have seen.  We love BLT!  Congratulations!!


----------



## carli_h

Lorilais_mommie said:


> I had all but kissed this one good bye! Called my broker this morning said no news.  They Email this afternoon to say our triple point BLT contract snuck by the Disney ROFR monster
> 
> Updated string to show banking of 2018 points..  the 309 points in 2018 are banked points from 2017. Hope this makes sense.
> 
> Lorilais_mommie---$140-$46147-309-BLT-Aug-309/18, 618/19, 309/20- sent 1/11, PASSED 2/7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck and lots of extra pixie dust to all those still waiting



I know you were very worried so I’m very pleased for you! Let’s hope the BLT passes keep coming...


----------



## ray3127

ray3127---$180-$23975-125-VGC-Jun-0/18, 125/19, 125/20- sent 1/10, passed 2/7



When we visited Disneyland last summer we left saying "next time we are staying at Grand Californian"... Little did we know that those thoughts would evolve into us becoming DVC members. Last fall we got BCV & BLT, and now VGC completes our 'portfolio' (for now ). SO EXCITED!!!


----------



## TexasChick123

ray3127 said:


> ray3127---$180-$23975-125-VGC-Jun-0/18, 125/19, 125/20- sent 1/10, passed 2/7
> 
> 
> 
> When we visited Disneyland last summer we left saying "next time we are staying at Grand Californian"... Little did we know that those thoughts would evolve into us becoming DVC members. Last fall we got BCV & BLT, and now VGC completes out 'portfolio' (for now ). SO EXCITED!!!



Congrats! VGC is one I want to own but we live so far from it! We will be there in November though! Enjoy the new points!!!


----------



## Les Poissons

les poissons---$100-$9695-86-SSR-Jun-0/18, 86/19, 86/20- sent 1/11, passed 2/7/19


----------



## Bryan Burmeister

Les Poissons said:


> les poissons---$100-$9695-86-SSR-Jun-0/18, 86/19, 86/20- sent 1/11, passed 2/7/19


Congrats


----------



## ray3127

TexasChick123 said:


> Congrats! VGC is one I want to own but we live so far from it! We will be there in November though! Enjoy the new points!!!



Living so far from it didn't stop us.... 

Most of my extended family lives in either Florida (within a couple hours of Orlando) or SoCal, so it makes justifying all of this so much easier!

We figure 125 points is a good number for a solid trip every other year, or even 5-6 studio nights every year if we make it out there that often.

Thank you! Enjoy your trip later this year!


----------



## Reedy

Just got the email, my contract PASSED! 

Reedy26---$154-$16077-100-PVB-Feb-0/18, 200/19, 100/20-seller pays cc- sent 1/12, passed 2/7


----------



## pangyal

Updated!

Holy smokes, you were all a busy bunch over the last two weeks . I was going to update the thread on the weekend and happened to scroll by it and saw that 27 or so pages had been added...I have to go soak my typing fingers now LOL.


----------



## meekey7197

DanCio said:


> It was at a good price per point, $95, at SSR but it only had 49 banked points from 2018 and none from 2019 points with a June Use Year.



Did you hear Anything today?


----------



## thebigman65

Man.....this is getting really hard now....lots of passes from 1/10  1/11 and even from 1/12.....ours was 1/10....I email my broker and nothing yet!.....hate this waiting game!....lol.


----------



## Lorilais_mommie

DduzDis said:


> Holy smokes!!  That is one of the best I have seen.  We love BLT!  Congratulations!!





carli_h said:


> I know you were very worried so I’m very pleased for you! Let’s hope the BLT passes keep coming...



Thanks guys! I’m so excited.. compared to our AKL resale this wait excruciating hard.. We had gone a little higher then we orginally planned but figured it was our one and only shot before the new restrictions.  I was very worried Bc shortly after our offer was accept BLT resale took a $5-6 increase. Then add that with the one coming from Disney, I felt forsure they would pick it up this one with all those front loaded points. 



ray3127 said:


> ray3127---$180-$23975-125-VGC-Jun-0/18, 125/19, 125/20- sent 1/10, passed 2/7
> 
> !



Congrats! 
We have looked and looked at VGC. We love it there but never seem to get out to CA enough.. enjoy! 



Les Poissons said:


> les poissons---$100-$9695-86-SSR-Jun-0/18, 86/19, 86/20- sent 1/11, passed 2/7/19



Congrats! Gotta love the short walk to Disney springs. 



Reedy said:


> Just got the email, my contract PASSED!
> 
> Reedy26---$154-$16077-100-PVB-Feb-0/18, 200/19, 100/20-seller pays cc- sent 1/12, passed 2/7



Congrats! We love Polly for the studios.


----------



## meekey7197

meekey7197 said:


> 57 waivers today by the company that posts those details on FB



51 more today!

Wish my last name wasn't so common cause it showed up on there and I'm pretty sure it's not us (unless someone forgot to tell us LOL)


----------



## JereMary

MrsBergs said:


> Disney exercised there ROFR on our SSR contract today,  already submitted and got accepted another contract.
> 
> Kind of sad that we didn’t get in before the new guidelines


I'm sitting in that exact same boat. They announced the changes 2 days after we submitted our offer.


----------



## ScubaCat

JereMary said:


> I'm sitting in that exact same boat. They announced the changes 2 days after we submitted our offer.


https://www.disboards.com/threads/r...formatting-tool.3726925/page-23#post-60197663


----------



## MrsBergs

meekey7197 said:


> Sorry about that  Mind Sharing the details?


It was a SSR 180 contract for 88 dollars a point.  We figured Disney would take it, since the price was so low


----------



## BlondeBelle

Lumpy1106 said:


> Congrats! That's a great price! Oh, to be a fly on the wall in the ROFR room. Based on the latest ROFR reports I would have bet against anything @ BLT under $140 passing. Maybe the increase in the direct price drove down the demand? Could be that's what they intended with CCV getting near 100% sell-out and RIV coming into play? Just worthless speculation on my part...



My contract was accepted a couple days after I heard about the changes, and there were still some lower priced contracts out there.  As I saw the prices go up, i kept getting more and more nervous!  I think I was just one of the very lucky ones.  Who knows what the reasoning is, it seems like it's highly variable!!  When the new prices came out, I knew I would never be able to buy BLT direct.  

On a different note, best of luck to those waiting, after my 27 days, I can't imagine still having to wait!  I was SO on pins and needles as the ones around my date came in!  Hang in there!

For those who lost their contracts, my heart breaks for you!!  Looks like a lot of people are getting right back in there and finding another contract, hopefully this is an option for you!


----------



## adais

BlondeBelle said:


> My contract was accepted a couple days after I heard about the changes, and there were still some lower priced contracts out there.  As I saw the prices go up, i kept getting more and more nervous!  I think I was just one of the very lucky ones.  Who knows what the reasoning is, it seems like it's highly variable!!  When the new prices came out, I knew I would never be able to buy BLT direct.
> 
> On a different note, best of luck to those waiting, after my 27 days, I can't imagine still having to wait!  I was SO on pins and needles as the ones around my date came in!  Hang in there!
> 
> For those who lost their contracts, my heart breaks for you!!  Looks like a lot of people are getting right back in there and finding another contract, hopefully this is an option for you!



a part of me was a bit umm salty the other day lol like why mine ? type of thing but then when we sat down to go over options and pros and cons my DH noticed BLT fit more with what i wanted plus my favorite park is MK so walking to it instead of trying to get on a monorail or boat is a big plus (plus we used to stay at the contemporary when i was a kid so memories there) . i think i wanted VGF bcs its an unfulfilled dream to stay there but then i realized wait i can always use my points there for a few nights if i want ( we travel in mid-late january) so now im just keeping every finger crossed that this one goes trough


----------



## meekey7197

adais said:


> a part of me was a bit umm salty the other day lol like why mine ? type of thing but then when we sat down to go over options and pros and cons my DH noticed BLT fit more with what i wanted plus my favorite park is MK so walking to it instead of trying to get on a monorail or boat is a big plus (plus we used to stay at the contemporary when i was a kid so memories there) . i think i wanted VGF bcs its an unfulfilled dream to stay there but then i realized wait i can always use my points there for a few nights if i want ( we travel in mid-late january) so now im just keeping every finger crossed that this one goes trough



I    think you have a solid offer on your new BLT contract. The wildcard is always the UY, at least that seems to be what it is has been lately. 

Also, GFV is at the bottom of my list because I'm afraid my son or husband would get something dirty LOL


----------



## BlondeBelle

adais said:


> a part of me was a bit umm salty the other day lol like why mine ? type of thing but then when we sat down to go over options and pros and cons my DH noticed BLT fit more with what i wanted plus my favorite park is MK so walking to it instead of trying to get on a monorail or boat is a big plus (plus we used to stay at the contemporary when i was a kid so memories there) . i think i wanted VGF bcs its an unfulfilled dream to stay there but then i realized wait i can always use my points there for a few nights if i want ( we travel in mid-late january) so now im just keeping every finger crossed that this one goes trough



Oh I would have been SO VERY depressed if mine got bought back!  I was SO happy to see that you dove right back in...and I have to say, we just totally fell in love with Bay Lake Tower.  We rented points for our wedding and honeymoon, staying at GFV and BLT.  We liked GFV, but somehow BLT felt more like home.  It's such a short walk over to the main building where there is so much, a much shorter walk than at GF to facilities.  Then the walk to MK....or the buses at MK.  The buses at the contemporary were pretty quick, and of course the monorail.  I just hope that it works as well for you!


----------



## Chrisv28

BlondeBelle said:


> Oh I would have been SO VERY depressed if mine got bought back!  I was SO happy to see that you dove right back in...and I have to say, we just totally fell in love with Bay Lake Tower.  We rented points for our wedding and honeymoon, staying at GFV and BLT.  We liked GFV, but somehow BLT felt more like home.  It's such a short walk over to the main building where there is so much, a much shorter walk than at GF to facilities.  Then the walk to MK....or the buses at MK.  The buses at the contemporary were pretty quick, and of course the monorail.  I just hope that it works as well for you!



Ugh I really want to stay at GFV! The one thing I didn't like was that the monorail from GFV to MK was super busy at the time we went.. I was there on the first week of September when Disney is surprisingly emptier than normal, but we missed at least 6 monorails trying to get to MK because they were all jammed packed. Not sure if this was just a one time hiccup though. My friend is a direct DVC owner and we used her card to get into the top of the world lounge, and the views of the fireworks were spectacular! Congrats on the contract


----------



## adais

BlondeBelle said:


> Oh I would have been SO VERY depressed if mine got bought back!  I was SO happy to see that you dove right back in...and I have to say, we just totally fell in love with Bay Lake Tower.  We rented points for our wedding and honeymoon, staying at GFV and BLT.  We liked GFV, but somehow BLT felt more like home.  It's such a short walk over to the main building where there is so much, a much shorter walk than at GF to facilities.  Then the walk to MK....or the buses at MK.  The buses at the contemporary were pretty quick, and of course the monorail.  I just hope that it works as well for you!



thank you ! i drowned my sadness in some godiva ice cream then came home had the talk and made an offer after DH was like no no you want DVC so make an offer today i kind of wanted to just rent and forget it about it . i got lucky with him that he supports my love of Disney


----------



## JBrad77301

Grats to all that passed! Better luck next time for the ones taken.


----------



## DEDisneylover

adais said:


> thank you ! i drowned my sadness in some godiva ice cream then came home had the talk and made an offer after DH was like no no you want DVC so make an offer today i kind of wanted to just rent and forget it about it . i got lucky with him that he supports my love of Disney




I can totally understand- I am in same boat, on my second VGF offer and the last chance I have with the new restrictions. I check email like a crazy person- submitted on 1/16. I’m really nervous that it’s too low a price per point at $155- wondered even about calling with an addendum to raise it some but at this point it’s done I’m sure. I have been considering what I’ll do next too, I just feel like it will be taken. ALl the price points I can find accepted are $160 and above. Have my list though of what contracts will be next and def considered BLT! You cannot beat walking to MK! Best of luck on this next one!


----------



## TexasChick123

adais said:


> a part of me was a bit umm salty the other day lol like why mine ? type of thing but then when we sat down to go over options and pros and cons my DH noticed BLT fit more with what i wanted plus my favorite park is MK so walking to it instead of trying to get on a monorail or boat is a big plus (plus we used to stay at the contemporary when i was a kid so memories there) . i think i wanted VGF bcs its an unfulfilled dream to stay there but then i realized wait i can always use my points there for a few nights if i want ( we travel in mid-late january) so now im just keeping every finger crossed that this one goes trough



We own at both and love both. Honestly, you can’t go wrong with either. We’ll be staying at VGF this spring and BLT next year.  I think BLT is underrated which is why we own so many points there too. Good luck with ROFR. I hope this one makes it through for you.


----------



## JamesA1

TexasChick123 said:


> I think BLT is underrated



I have to agree especially after a five day no park trip. One of the few resorts with easy access to other resorts. So many places to just sit back and relax. The food options. TOTWL not only a nice place to watch the fireworks but a nice spot to watch the sunset.


----------



## meekey7197

Raise your hand if you obsessively stalk this thread starting around noon each day


----------



## RangerPooh

meekey7197 said:


> 57 waivers today by the company that posts those details on FB



What is the name of the FB page that posts this information?

Edit: I think I found it. Is it DVC Resale Market?


----------



## DduzDis

meekey7197 said:


> Raise your hand if you obsessively stalk this thread starting around noon each day



Noon!? That's a little late for me....


----------



## Chrisv28

RangerPooh said:


> What is the name of the FB page that posts this information?
> 
> Edit: I think I found it. Is it DVC Resale Market?


Yes


----------



## belleincanada

Editing my listing, cause I had the points numbers wrong! Still waiting!

belleincanada---$125-$21928-170-BWV-Oct-0/18, 3/19, 170/20- sent 1/18


----------



## Cinderella_on_the_GO

DEDisneylover said:


> I can totally understand- I am in same boat, on my second VGF offer and the last chance I have with the new restrictions. I check email like a crazy person- submitted on 1/16. I’m really nervous that it’s too low a price per point at $155- wondered even about calling with an addendum to raise it some but at this point it’s done I’m sure. I have been considering what I’ll do next too, I just feel like it will be taken. ALl the price points I can find accepted are $160 and above. Have my list though of what contracts will be next and def considered BLT! You cannot beat walking to MK! Best of luck on this next one!



Hold out hope!  My $155 VGF contract passed this week.  I truly believed it would have been taken at that price.


----------



## ScubaCat

meekey7197 said:


> Raise your hand if you obsessively stalk this thread starting around noon each day


I do it for the people


----------



## DduzDis

belleincanada said:


> Editing my listing, cause I had the points numbers wrong! Still waiting!
> 
> belleincanada---$125-$21928-170-BWV-Oct-0/18, 3/19, 170/20- sent 1/18



We have similar priced contracts in...  I submitted one day before you and I think we prob won't hear anything until at least Tuesday or Wednesday next week.  But, I still stalk my email in the off chance it could be earlier.


----------



## cheygirl

cheygirl said:


> cheygirl---$137-$6231-40-BWV-Feb-0/18, 80/19, 40/20, 40/21- sent 1/18
> 
> We are 2 for 2 with ROFR, hoping we will make it 3 for 3!


PASSED 2/8!!!

Sorry, I was so excited and wanted to share the news I did not put it in the correct format.

cheygirl---$137-$6231-40-BWV-Feb-0/18, 80/19, 40/20, 40/21- sent 1/18, passed 2/8


----------



## lovin'fl

meekey7197 said:


> Raise your hand if you obsessively stalk this thread starting around noon each day


I start following at like 8am...and I'm not even waiting for a contract or in the market for more.


----------



## meekey7197

cheygirl said:


> PASSED 2/8!!!



Congrats!! That was FAST


----------



## DduzDis

cheygirl said:


> PASSED 2/8!!!
> 
> Sorry, I was so excited and wanted to share the news I did not put it in the correct format.
> 
> cheygirl---$137-$6231-40-BWV-Feb-0/18, 80/19, 40/20, 40/21- sent 1/18, passed 2/8



Wow!!  That was fast.  Congratulations!!


----------



## cheygirl

meekey7197 said:


> Congrats!! That was FAST


Thank you, I thinking it would be another week before we heard anything.


----------



## belleincanada

Huge congrats!!! We submitted on the same day as you for BWV! I'm still thinking we won't hear till next week, but so glad to hear more passes than Disney taking them back! <3


----------



## meekey7197

lovin'fl said:


> I start following at like 8am...and I'm not even waiting for a contract or in the market for more.



Ha! I was Just thinking how I will be sad when we finally get a contract passed, I will miss this!


----------



## DanCio

meekey7197 said:


> Did you hear Anything today?



Nothing yet


----------



## carli_h

cheygirl said:


> PASSED 2/8!!


Congrats! Ours was sent on 1/16 so will be obsessively checking email for the rest of the day!

This waiting is sooo hard. I was expecting news early next week based on recent waits.


----------



## Lorilais_mommie

lovin'fl said:


> I start following at like 8am....


 Its like reading the morning paper. 



meekey7197 said:


> Ha! I was Just thinking how I will be sad when we finally get a contract passed, I will miss this!



 Think of all that extra time you'll have.. I'm just curious now to see what Disney will take leading up to those contracts submitted 1/19. I cant imagine they have the budget to pick up all the good deals with the amount of contracts that were submitted.


----------



## RangerPooh

cheygirl said:


> PASSED 2/8!!!
> 
> Sorry, I was so excited and wanted to share the news I did not put it in the correct format.
> 
> cheygirl---$137-$6231-40-BWV-Feb-0/18, 80/19, 40/20, 40/21- sent 1/18, passed 2/8



That was fast! Congratulations! We submitted 1/15 and haven't heard anything. Fingers crossed for next week.


----------



## RangerPooh

Edited: was looking at the wrong listing    Still waiting...


----------



## meekey7197

RangerPooh said:


> I checked the website and it looks like one of the contracts we put in for passed. Just waiting for DH to check his email.



Like from yesterday’s post? DVC resale market? Because I see my last name there too but it’s super common. I’m wondering if I should have my DH call


----------



## DEDisneylover

I can barely believe it- just got the email! Passed!! SO beyond excited!!


DEDisneylover---$155-$25008-150-VGF-Apr-0/17, 11/18, 150/19, 150/20- sent 1/14, passed 2/8


----------



## carli_h

meekey7197 said:


> Like from yesterday’s post? DVC resale market? Because I see my last name there too but it’s super common. I’m wondering if I should have my DH call


I’d call but I’m super impatient!


----------



## RangerPooh

meekey7197 said:


> Like from yesterday’s post? DVC resale market? Because I see my last name there too but it’s super common. I’m wondering if I should have my DH call



Ugh I read the offer accepted on the wrong one.


----------



## vanjust14

Darn, the backup contract I was eying went pending today.  They seem to go pretty quick! This waiting is torture...


----------



## carli_h

Not sure if it is accurate but have found an DVC availability checker.

It is keeping me occupied in between email checking


----------



## meekey7197

vanjust14 said:


> Darn, the backup contract I was eying went pending today.  They seem to go pretty quick! This waiting is torture...



This is the worst  I just keep watching our backups fall.


----------



## vanjust14

carli_h said:


> Not sure if it is accurate but have found an DVC availability checker.
> 
> It is keeping me occupied in between email checking



ok, I'm totally not getting any work done for the rest of the day


----------



## meekey7197

carli_h said:


> I’d call but I’m super impatient!



He called  wasn’t Us


----------



## carli_h

meekey7197 said:


> He called  wasn’t Us


How annoying, hope you hear soon!


----------



## thebigman65

I really don't understand how contracts that were submitted like 8 days after ours have passed already....super happy for those that did.....but this is like TORTURE!....sent 1/10!  Come on ***!  This is getting to be like a support group!


----------



## Disneykate605

lovin'fl said:


> I start following at like 8am...and I'm not even waiting for a contract or in the market for more.



Me too!


----------



## sndral

I only follow when I'm in the market or have one pending or to linger a bit afterwards to give encouragement to those still waiting. I find if I follow during the 'in between' times I have too much of an urge to add on, so it helps my self control to avoid this thread when I'm not in the market or buying


----------



## Sleepy425

sndral said:


> I only follow when I'm in the market or have one pending or to linger a bit afterwards to give encouragement to those still waiting. I find if I follow during the 'in between' times I have too much of an urge to add on, so it helps my self control to avoid this thread when I'm not in the market or buying


I should take this advice. But really, is it THAT bad if I accidentally add on more points


----------



## KPeterso

thebigman65 said:


> I really don't understand how contracts that were submitted like 8 days after ours have passed already....super happy for those that did.....but this is like TORTURE!....sent 1/10!  Come on ***!  This is getting to be like a support group!



I know exactly how you feel. Mine was submitted 1/9, and I am seeing things from a week later!!! Just makes me even more sure my contract will be taken... Sigh...


----------



## mustinjourney

mustinjourney---$118-$25742-200-BWV-Dec-0/17, 200/18, 200/19, 200/20- sent 2/8


----------



## espov

vanjust14 said:


> ok, I'm totally not getting any work done for the rest of the day


What’s the site?


----------



## espov

carli_h said:


> How annoying, hope you hear soon!


What’s the site the tracker lol


----------



## vanjust14

espov said:


> What’s the site?



I'm using this one! 

ETA: oops, cant post it.  google DVC Availability Tool


----------



## TexasChick123

mustinjourney said:


> mustinjourney---$118-$25742-200-BWV-Dec-0/17, 200/18, 200/19, 200/20- sent 2/8



What?!? I thought you were a BCV man through and through? Be honest, it was the creepy clown pool that did it for you!!! Welcome to the “other side” of the lake.


----------



## mustinjourney

TexasChick123 said:


> What?!? I thought you were a BCV man through and through? Be honest, it was the creepy clown pool that did it for you!!! Welcome to the “other side” of the lake.



Make no mistake -- BWV is not high on my list of favorite resorts. 

This contract is for my parents.  For some reason my dad loves BWV more than BCV (although he's never stayed at BCV -- not even sure if he's walked through it much).  Since it's their money, I'm not going to argue with them.  I know he kept eyeing those 10 point studio rooms, but I told him to not even think about getting those often since they aren't exactly computer literate (and I don't think I want to be the one booking all of their DVC vacations -- although it will probably end up being that way).  

They also liked that BWV is $15 to $25 per point cheaper on the initial outlay -- and they don't really care about the pool at all, so SAB has no draw for them.  I've got my 50 BCV points, so I'm good for my F&W trips 2 out of 3 years -- so long as they don't **** with the point charts again too much.


----------



## vanjust14

KPeterso said:


> I know exactly how you feel. Mine was submitted 1/9, and I am seeing things from a week later!!! Just makes me even more sure my contract will be taken... Sigh...



Are you waiting on AKV or BLT?  Your string says BLT and the $105 is throwing me off


----------



## kboo

TexasChick123 said:


> We own at both and love both. Honestly, you can’t go wrong with either. We’ll be staying at VGF this spring and BLT next year. I think BLT is underrated which is why we own so many points there too. Good luck with ROFR. I hope this one makes it through for you.





JamesA1 said:


> I have to agree especially after a five day no park trip. One of the few resorts with easy access to other resorts. So many places to just sit back and relax. The food options. TOTWL not only a nice place to watch the fireworks but a nice spot to watch the sunset.



You all are making me want to add more BLT... We own at both and love both for different reasons. 2018 was 2 BLT stays, 2019 will be 2 VGF stays (plus a short BLT trip)... so much for our plan of going once a year and alternating BLT and VGF stays!!



lovin'fl said:


> I start following at like 8am...and I'm not even waiting for a contract or in the market for more.



Me too. It's like visiting the Dis/DVC coffee shop and seeing all the regulars, and cheering you all on vicariously.

Edited to add: It's not just the social aspect - I'm watching to see what passes and what doesn't since we will add on to BLT sometime in the next 12 months. DH just doesn't know it yet. 



DEDisneylover said:


> I can barely believe it- just got the email! Passed!! SO beyond excited!!
> 
> 
> DEDisneylover---$155-$25008-150-VGF-Apr-0/17, 11/18, 150/19, 150/20- sent 1/14, passed 2/8



GREAT price!! Congratulations, and welcome home!



meekey7197 said:


> This is the worst  I just keep watching our backups fall.



More will come up... there are a LOT of points out there!


----------



## TexasChick123

mustinjourney said:


> Make no mistake -- BWV is not high on my list of favorite resorts.
> 
> This contract is for my parents.  For some reason my dad loves BWV more than BCV (although he's never stayed at BCV -- not even sure if he's walked through it much).  Since it's their money, I'm not going to argue with them.  I know he kept eyeing those 10 point studio rooms, but I told him to not even think about getting those often since they aren't exactly computer literate (and I don't think I want to be the one booking all of their DVC vacations -- although it will probably end up being that way).
> 
> They also liked that BWV is $15 to $25 per point cheaper on the initial outlay -- and they don't really care about the pool at all, so SAB has no draw for them.  I've got my 50 BCV points, so I'm good for my F&W trips 2 out of 3 years -- so long as they don't **** with the point charts again too much.



With your dad buying 200 BWV points, I’m guessing you’ll be staying at BWV with them sometimes. You’ll be converted to the dark side. BWV is closer to SWL:GE, so the metaphor seems appropriate.


----------



## KPeterso

vanjust14 said:


> Are you waiting on AKV or BLT?  Your string says BLT and the $105 is throwing me off



I am waiting on AKV at $105 per point for 100 points. I am not sure what I did to put it in wrong the first time and I forget to try to fix it when I am at home (and the link for the tool is blocked on my work computer).


----------



## TexasChick123

kboo said:


> Edited to add: It's not just the social aspect - I'm watching to see what passes and what doesn't since we will add on to BLT sometime in the next 12 months. DH just doesn't know it yet.



Whenever we were dating, my DH used to say “It’s easier to beg for forgiveness than ask for permission.”  Little did he know I would use that against him when putting in offers on DVC points. Hahaha.


----------



## TexasChick123

KPeterso said:


> I am waiting on AKV at $105 per point for 100 points. I am not sure what I did to put it in wrong the first time and I forget to try to fix it when I am at home (and the link for the tool is blocked on my work computer).



Ah. The $105pp for BLT had us all confused. Still a great price for AKV. I hope it passes for you!


----------



## KPeterso

TexasChick123 said:


> Ah. The $105pp for BLT had us all confused. Still a great price for AKV. I hope it passes for you!



Overall, I will be ok if they take it. I already own at 3 resorts (SSR, VGC x2, and AKV), and just wanted to bring my AKV total up by about 90-110 points, so I will find something else if this does not work out. It was going to be a different use year which I do not love, but I would have worked that part out. Either way, I have the direct benefits from 3 of my other contracts, so it is all really ok for me. Or maybe that is what I am telling myself right now...


----------



## Lumpy1106

Lumpy1106---$145-$23443-160-BLT-Feb-0/18, 38/19, 160/20, 160/21- passed 2/8

Not really surprised considering what else has passed the last couple of days, but happy nonetheless!


----------



## vanjust14

KPeterso said:


> I am waiting on AKV at $105 per point for 100 points. I am not sure what I did to put it in wrong the first time and I forget to try to fix it when I am at home (and the link for the tool is blocked on my work computer).



Oh ok .  Good price for AKV like @TexasChick123 said.  I'm waiting on AKV too.  Good luck!!


----------



## Chrisv28

Checked my email in gridlocked traffic, and let out a little scream in happiness! Thank god I have tinted windows !!

Chrisv28---$110-$11673-100-AKV-Apr-0/18, 22/19, 100/20- sent 1/15, passed 2/8


----------



## vanjust14

Chrisv28 said:


> Checked my email in gridlocked traffic, and let out a little scream in happiness! Thank god I have tinted windows !!
> 
> Chrisv28---$110-$11673-100-AKV-Apr-0/18, 22/19, 100/20- sent 1/15, passed 2/8


Wow, that was a fast one, congratulations!!!!


----------



## MickeyTrooper

My two friends just had there 1/13 and 1/14 contracts approved   

SS for 50 @ $105      and SS for 160 @ $100


----------



## ScubaCat

KPeterso said:


> and the link for the tool is blocked on my work computer).



Could you send me the error message you get when you're blocked? Screenshot or Copy/paste it if you can. Thanks


----------



## mustinjourney

TexasChick123 said:


> With your dad buying 200 BWV points, I’m guessing you’ll be staying at BWV with them sometimes. You’ll be converted to the dark side. BWV is closer to SWL:GE, so the metaphor seems appropriate.



Not so sure about that. They are planning on going 15 days a year, so 200 are going to be used up. And they’ll likely have to borrow a few. 

Now what might happen is they pay for a 2 BR stay for 2 or 3 days and we use our VGF points for 3 or 4 to do a split stay with them. 

Perhaps that will be my motivation for booking them standard views. Maybe I’ll get a few points to use. It’ll be like a management fee. Hahaha 

My oldest DD loves the BWV the most of VGF, PVB, and BCV. Go figure.


----------



## mustinjourney

TexasChick123 said:


> Whenever we were dating, my DH used to say “It’s easier to beg for forgiveness than ask for permission.”  Little did he know I would use that against him when putting in offers on DVC points. Hahaha.



That’s how I ended up with another 130 points at VGF. 

In my defense, I got them for $123 a point in 2016, so it was a pretty good decision on my part. I would’ve bought another 200 at BCV for $100 back then too, but DW was pretty salty about the $45k I already had “invested.”

I’ve been close to telling her we could’ve made 30% on that contract and gotten free points for a couple years, but I don’t want to push the envelope too much.


----------



## meekey7197

MickeyTrooper said:


> My two friends just had there 1/13 and 1/14 contracts approved
> 
> SS for 50 @ $105      and SS for 160 @ $100


Any idea on UY of the 160 pt one?


----------



## amytaylor6

amytaylor6---$135-$20855-150-BCV-Aug-0/17, 0/18, 0/19, 150/20- sent 1/10

Been following but haven't posted until now. We are new to DVC...bought 100 pts PVB direct right before the price increase last month. (That was instead of me getting a new car next year but we really wanted to be DVC members and figured better late than never!) Our hearts are set on BCV though....it feels more like home to us than anywhere else. 

We made a full price offer for 150 pts resale BCV and signed the contract on 1/8 but our broker said it was submitted to Disney on 1/10. We had to sign an addendum due to a correction needed for the contract number (or something similar) on 1/18 but I was told it shouldn't affect our ROFR date. 

The waiting is excruciating, and seeing all the later dates roll in has me really worried ours may get taken, especially since Disney already found an error and sent it back for a correction on 1/18.  Looks like our title company is ***.

I've been cheering you all on along the way though!! Fingers crossed and Pixie Dust for all of us to receive good news soon!!!


----------



## cheygirl

carli_h said:


> Congrats! Ours was sent on 1/16 so will be obsessively checking email for the rest of the day!
> 
> This waiting is sooo hard. I was expecting news early next week based on recent waits.


I think this time is so hard because of the rule changes....good luck!!!


----------



## cheygirl

RangerPooh said:


> That was fast! Congratulations! We submitted 1/15 and haven't heard anything. Fingers crossed for next week.


Thank you! Good luck!!!


----------



## cheygirl

belleincanada said:


> Huge congrats!!! We submitted on the same day as you for BWV! I'm still thinking we won't hear till next week, but so glad to hear more passes than Disney taking them back! <3


Thank you!  Best of luck that yours passes too!


----------



## cheygirl

meekey7197 said:


> Congrats!! That was FAST


Thank you!


----------



## MickeyTrooper

meekey7197 said:


> Any idea on UY of the 160 pt one?


Not sure.. I'll text him and post


----------



## Bryan Burmeister

Just heard today, so excited.  I just happened to be watching my daughter ride the carousel at MK when I checked my email and boom.  There was the approval letter.  Wonderful!


Bryan Burmeister---$107-$17620-160-SSR-Oct-0/17, 160/18, 160/19, 160/20- sent 1/12, passed 2/8


----------



## amytaylor6

Bryan Burmeister said:


> Just heard today, so excited.  I just happened to be watching my daughter ride the carousel at MK when I checked my email and boom.  There was the approval letter.  Wonderful!
> 
> 
> Bryan Burmeister---$107-$17620-160-SSR-Oct-0/17, 160/18, 160/19, 160/20- sent 1/12, passed 2/8



Congratulations!!


----------



## meekey7197

Bryan Burmeister said:


> Just heard today, so excited.  I just happened to be watching my daughter ride the carousel at MK when I checked my email and boom.  There was the approval letter.  Wonderful!
> 
> 
> Bryan Burmeister---$107-$17620-160-SSR-Oct-0/17, 160/18, 160/19, 160/20- sent 1/12, passed 2/8



Awesome! I found out about our first resale contract while walking through the Poly lobby to get dinner last February


----------



## meekey7197

amytaylor6 said:


> amytaylor6---$135-$20855-150-BCV-Aug-0/17, 0/18, 0/19, 150/20- sent 1/10
> 
> Been following but haven't posted until now. We are new to DVC...bought 100 pts PVB direct right before the price increase last month. (That was instead of me getting a new car next year but we really wanted to be DVC members and figured better late than never!) Our hearts are set on BCV though....it feels more like home to us than anywhere else.
> 
> We made a full price offer for 150 pts resale BCV and signed the contract on 1/8 but our broker said it was submitted to Disney on 1/10. We had to sign an addendum due to a correction needed for the contract number (or something similar) on 1/18 but I was told it shouldn't affect our ROFR date.
> 
> The waiting is excruciating, and seeing all the later dates roll in has me really worried ours may get taken, especially since Disney already found an error and sent it back for a correction on 1/18.  Looks like our title company is ***.
> 
> I've been cheering you all on along the way though!! Fingers crossed and Pixie Dust for all of us to receive good news soon!!!




My married name is Amy Taylor but I hyphenated it to keep things interesting


----------



## amytaylor6

meekey7197 said:


> My married name is Amy Taylor but I hyphenated it to keep things interesting



Well, hi Twin!  Good name!! Amy Taylor was my maiden name. My married last name is waaaaay too long too hyphenate so I just switched. Lol. We've been married 8 years but my hubby still has me listed in his phone contacts as Amy Taylor...makes me giggle!


----------



## meekey7197

amytaylor6 said:


> Well, hi Twin!  Good name!! Amy Taylor was my maiden name. My married last name is waaaaay too long too hyphenate so I just switched. Lol. We've been married 8 years but my hubby still has me listed in his phone contacts as Amy Taylor...makes me giggle!



This is amazing LOL


----------



## amytaylor6

meekey7197 said:


> This is amazing LOL



It's a Small World! 

Guessing we won't hear anything about ROFR over the weekend? 

Everyone hang in there and keep smiling! I am new, but this seems to be such a great group! Glad to have found you all!


----------



## meekey7197

amytaylor6 said:


> It's a Small World!
> 
> Guessing we won't hear anything about ROFR over the weekend?
> !



I think that is probably a safe assumption. I originally assumed I wouldnt Hear anything until late next week but then people started hearing this week with submitted dates later than mine! Now I’m getting antsy...


----------



## ScubaCat

amytaylor6 said:


> It's a Small World!


I see what you did there.


----------



## JBrad77301

Grats again to everyone who passed!


----------



## JBrad77301

Just saw another 48 folks got the welcome home message on dvcresalemarket’s Facebook page. They are really moving them this week, 14 tues, 58 wed, 51 Thur, 48 fri.


----------



## MickeyTrooper

meekey7197 said:


> Any idea on UY of the 160 pt one?


Both were Aug


----------



## Lorilais_mommie

Wanted to say a BIG thank you to everyone here.. wait was extremely hard this time but at least I had the disboard to pass the time. 


Congrats to all the passed this week! 

Sorry for those that were taken  I hope you try again soon

And lots of extra pixie dust for those still waiting


----------



## DEDisneylover

Yes a big thanks from me too- been on cloud 9. My first ever resale offer was ROFR’ed for VGF so I want feeling too positive for this second, seeing what was being taken back. So don’t lose hope! You don’t know till you know! Now to learn what happens next and try to find the VGF owners thread. Sending tons of pixie dust out to all those waiting still, they can’t take them all!


----------



## Disneykate605

Bryan Burmeister said:


> Just heard today, so excited.  I just happened to be watching my daughter ride the carousel at MK when I checked my email and boom.  There was the approval letter.  Wonderful!
> 
> 
> Bryan Burmeister---$107-$17620-160-SSR-Oct-0/17, 160/18, 160/19, 160/20- sent 1/12, passed 2/8


Very cute! Congratulations!


----------



## bluebunny72

JBrad77301 said:


> Just saw another 48 folks got the welcome home message on dvcresalemarket’s Facebook page.



I just looked and see my last name listed. Heart skipped a beat.  No email though...


----------



## meekey7197

bluebunny72 said:


> I just looked and see my last name listed. Heart skipped a beat.  No email though...



The curse of the common last name


----------



## bwvBound

thebigman65 said:


> This is getting to be like a support group!


I thought this thread had _always been_ a support group?


----------



## motherof5

Bryan Burmeister said:


> When I was deciding, one thing that struck me was how many folks said that there only regret was not buying sooner


that's how I felt.  Especially since we have done Disney so much and it seems to go up in value each year.  I bought resale for the price people I know bought direct 10 years earlier!


----------



## motherof5

meekey7197 said:


> Meekey7197---$103-$15985-150-SSR-Feb-0/18, 1/19, 150/20, 150/21- sent 1/14
> 
> We had a plan so we were able to get this one in right away. We offered OVER asking which seemed ridiculous but our agent advised us that Disney was taking almost every Saratoga that was under $102


why wouldn't they have banked the 1 point not something they can use otherwise.  Good luck and hope it goes through


----------



## The Jackal

motherof5 said:


> why wouldn't they have banked the 1 point not something they can use otherwise.  Good luck and hope it goes through


I’m not sure you can bank points prior to the use year? The offer was made prior to the February 2019 use year. If it passes the new owners can bank it.


----------



## meekey7197

The Jackal said:


> I’m not sure you can bank points prior to the use year? The offer was made prior to the February 2019 use year. If it passes the new owners can bank it.



I’m not even worried about that one point LOL we don’t need the points until 2020 and didn’t want to pay MF on points that we don’t need (yes, I know we could rent them out  )


----------



## motherof5

The Jackal said:


> I’m not sure you can bank points prior to the use year? The offer was made prior to the February 2019 use year. If it passes the new owners can bank it.


I didn't notice that your right.


----------



## SZQ2019

pangyal said:


> *Please remember that your total price MUST include all closing costs, maintenance fees, and other fees that are a part of the total.
> 
> Please make sure to use the nifty tool in Post One both to post your Sent and your Results!
> 
> Please include the actual date your contract passed or was taken when you report your results. Writing that your contract passed "today" makes it tricky for me to update when I am doing so once per week *


I cannot thank you enough for keeping this thread. We just made an offer today on our first DVC Resale. All the info from this board helped us make the decision confidently. We felt like it was a good contract at a fair price. I will post when it goes to ROFR.


----------



## mlittig

SZQ2019 said:


> I cannot thank you enough for keeping this thread. We just made an offer today on our first DVC Resale. All the info from this board helped us make the decision confidently. We felt like it was a good contract at a fair price. I will post when it goes to ROFR.



Good luck, SZQ2019


----------



## carli_h

Day 25 for me so should hopefully have an answer one way or another next week. 

I have my fingers crossed that all pre restrictions get some good news next week!


----------



## SZQ2019

mlittig said:


> Good luck, SZQ2019


Thank you!!!


----------



## noahsmom85

noahsmom85---$142-$23350-160-BLT-Apr-0/17, 0/18, 0/19, 160/20- sent 1/30

CCV Direct Owners as of July 2018.....bitten by the bug and hoping we get our first resale contract


----------



## arminnie

noahsmom85 said:


> noahsmom85---$142-$23350-160-BLT-Apr-0/17, 0/18, 0/19, 160/20- sent 1/30
> 
> CCV Direct Owners as of July 2018.....bitten by the bug and hoping we get our first resale contract


This is encouraging to me.  I have a 200 pt BLT contract that also has no points till 2020 that I will be listing in July after my rental points have been fulfilled.


----------



## JBrad77301

Well a new week almost here, good luck everyone with ROFR.... my fingers are crossed for everyone, not just myself haha


----------



## meekey7197

JBrad77301 said:


> Well a new week almost here, good luck everyone with ROFR.... my fingers are crossed for everyone, not just myself haha



I'm simultaneously looking for back up contracts and planning vacations with points I     don't have yet


----------



## DduzDis

Same here!  Hahahahaha!!!  But, Feb UY BWV contracts seem to be elusive so this one better get through.  Should be our week to know either way.  Good luck everyone!


----------



## mrsap

carli_h said:


> Day 25 for me so should hopefully have an answer one way or another next week.
> 
> I have my fingers crossed that all pre restrictions get some good news next week!



Same here! Hoping to just get it over with. Last contract took only 14-15 days. This is brutal.


----------



## carli_h

mrsap said:


> Same here! Hoping to just get it over with. Last contract took only 14-15 days. This is brutal.


I’m thinking we’ll hear tomorrow based on last week. This was our first and probably last try for now at resale.


----------



## mrsap

carli_h said:


> I’m thinking we’ll hear tomorrow based on last week. This was our first and probably last try for now at resale.



Good luck!! I’lol keep my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## KPeterso

amytaylor6 said:


> amytaylor6---$135-$20855-150-BCV-Aug-0/17, 0/18, 0/19, 150/20- sent 1/10
> 
> Been following but haven't posted until now. We are new to DVC...bought 100 pts PVB direct right before the price increase last month. (That was instead of me getting a new car next year but we really wanted to be DVC members and figured better late than never!) Our hearts are set on BCV though....it feels more like home to us than anywhere else.
> 
> We made a full price offer for 150 pts resale BCV and signed the contract on 1/8 but our broker said it was submitted to Disney on 1/10. We had to sign an addendum due to a correction needed for the contract number (or something similar) on 1/18 but I was told it shouldn't affect our ROFR date.
> 
> The waiting is excruciating, and seeing all the later dates roll in has me really worried ours may get taken, especially since Disney already found an error and sent it back for a correction on 1/18.  Looks like our title company is ***.
> 
> I've been cheering you all on along the way though!! Fingers crossed and Pixie Dust for all of us to receive good news soon!!!



Mine was submitted on 1/10 and I have also still not heard. I am thinking mine will be taken. Glad I am not the only person still waiting from around 1/10 since so many after that date are now hearing...


----------



## meekey7197

KPeterso said:


> Mine was submitted on 1/10 and I have also still not heard. I am thinking mine will be taken. Glad I am not the only person still waiting from around 1/10 since so many after that date are now hearing...



You and @thebigman65 are both waiting on February AKL right? Fingers crossed for
You guys, that’s what they took from me last month


----------



## kboo

mustinjourney said:


> My oldest DD loves the BWV the most of VGF, PVB, and BCV. Go figure.



Whuuuuuut?? My oldest love the Grand Floridian... our whole family does. Although a) even at 7, she would be happy to stay anywhere and go to WDW; b) DH and I like Epcot the best, and we love the BW area and walking to 2 parks... still not sure how we own at 2 MK resorts... 



mustinjourney said:


> In my defense, I got them for $123 a point in 2016, so it was a pretty good decision on my part. I would’ve bought another 200 at BCV for $100 back then too, but DW was pretty salty about the $45k I already had “invested.”
> 
> I’ve been close to telling her we could’ve made 30% on that contract and gotten free points for a couple years, but I don’t want to push the envelope too much.



^^^ This is me, in 2017. We could easily sell our BLT contracts now at 35% more, and have gotten 2 "free except for MF" vacations as well.


----------



## iheartglaciers

kboo said:


> Me too. It's like visiting the Dis/DVC coffee shop and seeing all the regulars, and cheering you all on vicariously.
> 
> Edited to add: It's not just the social aspect - I'm watching to see what passes and what doesn't since we will add on to BLT sometime in the next 12 months. DH just doesn't know it yet.



I also come here just to keep tabs on what's going on and live vicariously through others.  No more points for me!


----------



## SimbaAndSparkles

I've been lurking for about a week but, since I'm thinking I'll hear back this week and may need a bit of moral support if it gets taken...

SimbaAndSparkles - $131 - $21,565 - 160 - BLT - Dec - 0/18, 160/19, 160/20 - sent 1/15

We've been considering buying for a couple of years now and the latest set of restrictions finally helped me to convince DH to stop dragging our feet. Of course, the day after we submitted our offer (1/13), the direct price increase leaked. So now I'm worried that we'll be taken...and would have offered more had I known about the direct increase a day later...gahhhh!


----------



## ScubaCat

SimbaAndSparkles said:


> SimbaAndSparkles


Could you please click on the link in post#1 to reformat that for the list?


----------



## SimbaAndSparkles

Apologies

SimbaAndSparkles---$131-$21565-160-BLT-Dec-0/17, 0/18, 160/19, 160/20- sent 1/15


----------



## ScubaCat

SimbaAndSparkles said:


> Apologies
> 
> SimbaAndSparkles---$131-$21565-160-BLT-Dec-0/17, 0/18, 160/19, 160/20- sent 1/15


Thanks!  That just keeps them all the same for the list. 

Good luck with that contract. It's a good deal; fingers crossed!


----------



## kboo

SimbaAndSparkles said:


> I've been lurking for about a week but, since I'm thinking I'll hear back this week and may need a bit of moral support if it gets taken...
> 
> SimbaAndSparkles - $131 - $21,565 - 160 - BLT - Dec - 0/18, 160/19, 160/20 - sent 1/15
> 
> We've been considering buying for a couple of years now and the latest set of restrictions finally helped me to convince DH to stop dragging our feet. Of course, the day after we submitted our offer (1/13), the direct price increase leaked. So now I'm worried that we'll be taken...and would have offered more had I known about the direct increase a day later...gahhhh!



I wouldn't worry about it. Our first VGF contract was in ROFR when the price increases were leaked the last time - VGF went from $185 to $220 and we were in ROFR at WELL below that. It was a nail-biter, so I know how you feel, but we got it in the end. Good luck!


----------



## kboo

@SimbaAndSparkles - can you tell if the seller is distressed? The VGF contract we bought, the owner was under water and I think it was bought or foreclosed by the mortgage company (which was the seller on our deed). If so, you should be in good shape because that usually means Disney has had a chance to acquire it already (for a lot less than you'd be paying), and they chose not to.


----------



## SimbaAndSparkles

kboo said:


> @SimbaAndSparkles - can you tell if the seller is distressed? The VGF contract we bought, the owner was under water and I think it was bought or foreclosed by the mortgage company (which was the seller on our deed). If so, you should be in good shape because that usually means Disney has had a chance to acquire it already (for a lot less than you'd be paying), and they chose not to.


Hmm...I'm not sure how to tell whether or not the seller is distressed. Our first offer had a higher price per point, with the sellers paying closing costs and they countered with a lower price per point and buyer paid closing costs. The seller listed on our accepted offer is definitely an individual, not a mortgage company.

I'll just be keeping my fingers crossed and hoping for pixie dust! 

And moving on with another offer if this one gets taken...


----------



## arminnie

Lumpy1106 said:


> Lumpy1106---$145-$23443-160-BLT-Feb-0/18, 38/19, 160/20, 160/21- passed 2/8





noahsmom85 said:


> noahsmom85---$142-$23350-160-BLT-Apr-0/17, 0/18, 0/19, 160/20- sent 1/30





SimbaAndSparkles said:


> SimbaAndSparkles---$131-$21565-160-BLT-Dec-0/17, 0/18, 160/19, 160/20- sent 1/15



Will be interesting to see what happens with the last two.  The contract with 160 '19 points is $11 less than the one with none for '19.


----------



## KPeterso

meekey7197 said:


> You and @thebigman65 are both waiting on February AKL right? Fingers crossed for
> You guys, that’s what they took from me last month



Correct - I am waiting on a 100 point Feb use year AKV contract to hear.


----------



## Lumpy1106

arminnie said:


> This is encouraging to me.  I have a 200 pt BLT contract that also has no points till 2020 that I will be listing in July after my rental points have been fulfilled.


You could always list now and have a delayed close.  The contract we just went through ROFR with won't close until August.  Hard to say what the prices are going to do.  Could be wrong, but it seems like Disney has backed off the BLT spending spree. The Feb ROFR report should be interesting.


----------



## ThewifeandIon'cation

Thewifeandion'cation---$106-$13230-120-AKV-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 120/20-Seller pays 2019 MF- sent 1/16, passed 2/11

WOOOOOOOO Just got the confirmation!


----------



## meekey7197

ThewifeandIon'cation said:


> Thewifeandion'cation---$106-$13230-120-AKV-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 120/20-Seller pays 2019 MF- sent 1/16, passed 2/11


----------



## meekey7197

ThewifeandIon'cation said:


> Thewifeandion'cation---$106-$13230-120-AKV-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 120/20-Seller pays 2019 MF- sent 1/16, passed 2/11
> 
> WOOOOOOOO Just got the confirmation!



But also you are making those of us in the 1/14 and earlier camp nervous LOL it seems like the longer the wait, the more likely it will get taken


----------



## espov

espov---$138-$23290-160-BLT-Feb-0/18, 0/19, 138/20, 160/21- sent 1/17 


still waiting


----------



## ThewifeandIon'cation

meekey7197 said:


> But also you are making those of us in the 1/14 and earlier camp nervous LOL it seems like the longer the wait, the more likely it will get taken


I hear ya. I was expecting at least another week.


----------



## ashdan

ashdan---$105-$34800-300-SSR-Dec-0/17, 300/18, 300/19, 300/20- sent 1/15, passed 2/11


----------



## Bryan Burmeister

ashdan said:


> ashdan---$105-$34800-300-SSR-Dec-0/17, 300/18, 300/19, 300/20- sent 1/15, passed 2/11


Excellent


----------



## DduzDis

ashdan said:


> ashdan---$105-$34800-300-SSR-Dec-0/17, 300/18, 300/19, 300/20- sent 1/15, passed 2/11



Nice to see a loaded contract with current points sneak through. Sure hope mine does too.   Congratulations!


----------



## espov

Lumpy1106 said:


> You could always list now and have a delayed close.  The contract we just went through ROFR with won't close until August.  Hard to say what the prices are going to do.  Could be wrong, but it seems like Disney has backed off the BLT spending spree. The Feb ROFR report should be interesting.



I hope they continue to back off on the BLT at least till my offer gets approved.. hahaha i don't have points til 2020 and out of the 160 only 138 will be available come that year. soooo i have high hopes....lol


----------



## cep101

Ours was sent on 1/16, and I will fill out the formula once we hear back if it passes or not. This is SO nerve wracking now that people are hearing from the same day as ours was submitted!


----------



## Cinderella_on_the_GO

cep101 said:


> Ours was sent on 1/16, and I will fill out the formula once we hear back if it passes or not. This is SO nerve wracking now that people are hearing from the same day as ours was submitted!


Ours was sent on the 16th as well.  Crossing my fingers for all of us waiting!


----------



## vanjust14

vanjust14---$107-$17711-150-AKV-Oct-150/18, 150/19, 150/20- sent 1/14, passed 2/11

Oh my goodness!!  Passed!!


----------



## SimbaAndSparkles

Y'all, I just got an email with a subject line that contained "DVC" and "Congratulations!" and I almost died until I realized it was just my TA who secured a points rental for me (still exciting, but not as good as a waiver!!). 

That will teach me to rent points while waiting on ROFR 

Pixie dust to all who still wait!!


----------



## meekey7197

SimbaAndSparkles said:


> Y'all, I just got an email with a subject line that contained "DVC" and "Congratulations!" and I almost died until I realized it was just my TA who secured a points rental for me (still exciting, but not as good as a waiver!!).
> 
> That will teach me to rent points while waiting on ROFR
> 
> Pixie dust to all who still wait!!



That’s interesting that your TA does that! I’m a TA, a terrible one because I tell everyone just to rent DVC points LOL


----------



## DduzDis

vanjust14 said:


> vanjust14---$107-$17711-150-AKV-Oct-150/18, 150/19, 150/20- sent 1/14, passed 2/11
> 
> Oh my goodness!!  Passed!!



Congratulations!!


----------



## vanjust14

DduzDis said:


> Congratulations!!


Thank you!  This is my first time owning DVC so I'm pretty excited!


----------



## SimbaAndSparkles

meekey7197 said:


> That’s interesting that your TA does that! I’m a TA, a terrible one because I tell everyone just to rent DVC points LOL


She's a TA for a points rental company! She's not 100% comprehensive (will secure points rental, tickets, dining plan, magical express, etc. but won't make FP+ reservations or ADRs) but I like to do my own planning for the most part, so the arrangement works perfectly for me!


----------



## meekey7197

SimbaAndSparkles said:


> She's a TA for a points rental company! She's not 100% comprehensive (will secure points rental, tickets, dining plan, magical express, etc. but won't make FP+ reservations or ADRs) but I like to do my own planning for the most part, so the arrangement works perfectly for me!



Oh! That’s makes total sense!


----------



## cep101

vanjust14 said:


> vanjust14---$107-$17711-150-AKV-Oct-150/18, 150/19, 150/20- sent 1/14, passed 2/11
> 
> Oh my goodness!!  Passed!!


Gah! Same resort and UY as ours that was submitted on the 16th! Ours was for less points though. If yours went through hopefully ours will too!

Also, Congratulations!


----------



## twinmom108

ray3127 said:


> ray3127---$180-$23975-125-VGC-Jun-0/18, 125/19, 125/20- sent 1/10, passed 2/7
> 
> 
> 
> When we visited Disneyland last summer we left saying "next time we are staying at Grand Californian"... Little did we know that those thoughts would evolve into us becoming DVC members. Last fall we got BCV & BLT, and now VGC completes our 'portfolio' (for now ). SO EXCITED!!!



Congratulations on your new VGC contract. So glad that Disney waived their ROFR for you.  Our last vacation at VGC is the first week in March.  ENJOY!!


----------



## jsand99

vanjust14 said:


> vanjust14---$107-$17711-150-AKV-Oct-150/18, 150/19, 150/20- sent 1/14, passed 2/11
> 
> Oh my goodness!!  Passed!!



Congratulations!  I'm waiting on AKV submitted on 1/14.  I did have two addendums that may be slowing it down though.


----------



## JBrad77301

Grats to you that passed!


----------



## meekey7197

meekey7197 said:


> 57 waivers today by the company that posts those details on FB



51 more today... at least they are consistent LOL


----------



## vanjust14

cep101 said:


> Gah! Same resort and UY as ours that was submitted on the 16th! Ours was for less points though. If yours went through hopefully ours will too!
> 
> Also, Congratulations!


 Oh cool, hopefully we will be neighbors   Good luck!!!  I bet you hear very soon, and thank you!



jsand99 said:


> Congratulations!  I'm waiting on AKV submitted on 1/14.  I did have two addendums that may be slowing it down though.


Thanks!  Hopefully you will hear good news soon, fingers crossed for you!


----------



## DduzDis

meekey7197 said:


> 51 more today... at least they are consistent LOL



Getting closer....  still feel like it should be just about any day now.


----------



## marygrcevic

jsand99 said:


> Congratulations!  I'm waiting on AKV submitted on 1/14.  I did have two addendums that may be slowing it down though.





jsand99 said:


> Congratulations!  I'm waiting on AKV submitted on 1/14.  I did have two addendums that may be slowing it down though.



I submitted AKV on the 14th too - impatiently waiting!


----------



## Dracula

meekey7197 said:


> 51 more today... at least they are consistent LOL


Are they listing only the names of buyers through DVC Resale Market, or all buyers that went through ROFR? Our contracts went through Fidelity...


----------



## marygrcevic

vanjust14 said:


> vanjust14---$107-$17711-150-AKV-Oct-150/18, 150/19, 150/20- sent 1/14, passed 2/11
> 
> Oh my goodness!!  Passed!!



Congratulations!! !!!


----------



## TexasChick123

Dracula said:


> Are they listing only the names of buyers through DVC Resale Market, or all buyers that went through ROFR? Our contracts went through Fidelity...



They only list their own buyers that passed ROFR.


----------



## JBrad77301

Would be nice if they posted how many were taken also haha. Although I think it’s a good thing so many have been passed lately.


----------



## meekey7197

I predict DVC resale market will have a 25% buyback rate for their February report. Based only on the rate they are going through them LOL


----------



## mustinjourney

kboo said:


> Whuuuuuut?? My oldest love the Grand Floridian... our whole family does. Although a) even at 7, she would be happy to stay anywhere and go to WDW; b) DH and I like Epcot the best, and we love the BW area and walking to 2 parks... still not sure how we own at 2 MK resorts...



I was only referring to the pools -- not the resorts themselves. 

I'm not sure what resort she likes the best.  Although she would probably rate them by pools if I had to guess.


----------



## meekey7197

Just discovered our contract didn’t actually go until the 16th, not the 14th like I thought  I’ll update my string when I find Out whether or not it is taken


----------



## ThewifeandIon'cation

vanjust14 said:


> vanjust14---$107-$17711-150-AKV-Oct-150/18, 150/19, 150/20- sent 1/14, passed 2/11
> 
> Oh my goodness!!  Passed!!


This one is awesome! Loaded and a great price! Mine was stripped out, but I thought that may help get it through. Fantastic deal!


----------



## kboo

mustinjourney said:


> I was only referring to the pools -- not the resorts themselves.
> 
> I'm not sure what resort she likes the best.  Although she would probably rate them by pools if I had to guess.



HAHAHA! I must admit, we love the Floridian pools. We have not tried the Kidani and Poly pools, but at our kids' current age/level, the Floridian pools are #1, with a tie of BWV/BCV - the ship slide is still a little too challenging for DD1 and our kids are at different enough skill levels that we'd not be able to hang out together at SAB. And I am an admitted BWV-scary-clown-pool-lover.


----------



## ms_minnie

ms_minnie---$102-$25320-225-AKV-Sep-0/17, 27/18, 225/19, 225/20- sent 1/15, passed 2/11

ms_minnie---$98-$10660-100-AUL-Sep-0/17, 0/18, 0/19, 100/20- sent 1/15, passed 2/8


Haven’t been here since we purchased our first DVC via resale back in 2012 (BLT).  So excited the AKV contract got through!  Good luck to everyone else still waiting!


----------



## jsand99

ms_minnie said:


> ms_minnie---$102-$25320-225-AKV-Sep-0/17, 27/18, 225/19, 225/20- sent 1/15, passed 2/11
> 
> ms_minnie---$98-$10660-100-AUL-Sep-0/17, 0/18, 0/19, 100/20- sent 1/15, passed 2/8
> 
> 
> Haven’t been here since we purchased our first DVC via resale back in 2012 (BLT).  So excited the AKV contract got through!  Good luck to everyone else still waiting!



Wow great price on AKV! Congrats! The one I'm waiting on is $6 more per point for the same use year so hopefully this is a good sign!


----------



## ms_minnie

jsand99 said:


> Wow great price on AKV! Congrats! The one I'm waiting on is $6 more per point for the same use year so hopefully this is a good sign!



Thank you, hopefully this means good news will be coming your way soon especially if it is the same use year!  Looks like a lot of AKV are getting through this month.  Fingers are crossed for you!


----------



## amytaylor6

meekey7197 said:


> Just discovered our contract didn’t actually go until the 16th, not the 14th like I thought  I’ll update my string when I find Out whether or not it is taken



Hang in there! Wishing you lots of Pixie Dust! 

I am not sure what is taking ours so long... trying to think positive and convince myself maybe the addendum/correction set it back even though they didn't think it did. (Signed 1/8, to Disney 1/10, back to us and seller to sign an addendum 1/18.)  With the huge direct increase for BCV,  Disney may take it...but I saw a similar contract with current and future points pass at $2 less per point and ours was stripped until 2020, so I am still holding out hope....

Sorry to those who have had theirs taken, Congrats to those who have passed ROFR, and still sending positive energy to all who are waiting!


----------



## DanCio

DanCio---$95-$15837-160-SSR-Jun-49/18, 160/19, 160/20-seller pays MF '19- sent 1/7/2019, taken 2/11


----------



## Drewferin

I'm amazed that some of these AKV contracts are getting through with great prices!! Nice work all.


----------



## meekey7197

DanCio said:


> DanCio---$95-$15837-160-SSR-Jun-49/18, 160/19, 160/20-seller pays MF '19- sent 1/7/2019, taken 2/11



Noooo!


----------



## mrsap

DanCio said:


> DanCio---$95-$15837-160-SSR-Jun-49/18, 160/19, 160/20-seller pays MF '19- sent 1/7/2019, taken 2/11



Nooo!!... we’re probably next. So sorry.


----------



## meekey7197

mrsap said:


> Nooo!!... we’re probably next. So sorry.



Our SSR Offer is right smack in between those that have passed and those that were taken. I don’t know what to think anymore


----------



## vanjust14

ThewifeandIon'cation said:


> This one is awesome! Loaded and a great price! Mine was stripped out, but I thought that may help get it through. Fantastic deal!


Thanks! I wasn't sure if I was being too greedy going for the loaded contract but I really wanted one so I could use the points for a trip I already have planned for this year. I didn't have any points prior, this is my first purchase.   I'm so glad it passed! Congrats to you as well


----------



## blueant315

blueant315---$120-$13287-100-BWV-Dec-43/18, 100/19, 100/20- sent 2/11


----------



## thebigman65

emailed our broker last night and she said that she is really surprised I haven't heard ( we are currently at 32 days), but it has been very busy and she knows Disney is behind.  Nothing they can do to move it along.....i really don't understand how people that submitted like the 15th, etc., have already heard and ours from the 10th is still "waiting"....doesn't look good, but who knows!

Glad to see the AKV ones get through as that is what we are waiting for.


----------



## taffeelion

thebigman65 said:


> emailed our broker last night and she said that she is really surprised I haven't heard ( we are currently at 32 days), but it has been very busy and she knows Disney is behind.  Nothing they can do to move it along.....i really don't understand how people that submitted like the 15th, etc., have already heard and ours from the 10th is still "waiting"....doesn't look good, but who knows!
> 
> Glad to see the AKV ones get through as that is what we are waiting for.


I'm still waiting from the 7th...
Guessing I'll hear today?  Guessing it will get taken.


----------



## DduzDis

thebigman65 said:


> emailed our broker last night and she said that she is really surprised I haven't heard ( we are currently at 32 days), but it has been very busy and she knows Disney is behind.  Nothing they can do to move it along.....i really don't understand how people that submitted like the 15th, etc., have already heard and ours from the 10th is still "waiting"....doesn't look good, but who knows!
> 
> Glad to see the AKV ones get through as that is what we are waiting for.



Strictly a guess as no one really knows the inner workings,  but from observation it appears someone at DVD has the ability to waive quickly if it is clear they would have no interest based on whatever criteria they use that nobody knows.  Then it looks like those that DVD may have interest in goes to another person/committee thus the longer wait for you and me.  The 30 days is really a guideline/average.  They have until the contract closing date to make their decision.  Either way the process can be quick(ish) or brutal; no in between.  I do hope you hear soon.  I know this part can be frustrating especially if you see better backup contracts disappearing before your eyes (been there myself).  Good luck!!


----------



## TexasChick123

taffeelion said:


> I'm still waiting from the 7th...
> Guessing I'll hear today?  Guessing it will get taken.





DduzDis said:


> Strictly a guess as no one really knows the inner workings,  but from observation it appears someone at DVD has the ability to waive quickly if it is clear they would have no interest based on whatever criteria they use that nobody knows.  Then it looks like those that DVD may have interest in goes to another person/committee thus the longer wait for you and me.  The 30 days is really a guideline/average.  They have until the contract closing date to make their decision.  Either way the process can be quick(ish) or brutal; no in between.  I do hope you hear soon.  I know this part can be frustrating especially if you see better backup contracts disappearing before your eyes (been there myself).  Good luck!!



As someone who has had a bunch of contracts taken by ROFR at multiple resorts, trust me when I say that you will get one through.  Currently, not a single one of my contracts would've had a prayer of making it through ROFR with the current buy back criteria.  However, I had 4 BLT contracts not work out (2 taken by ROFR and 2 where sellers kept using points while under contract to sell), and it was lucky number 5 for me.  The 5th one was the best match for me overall, and that's the one that went through.  They were snatching up BLT left and right at the time, but I snuck this one through.

My point isn't to toot my own horn; it is to say just keep trying if they take it and you really want to own there.  I know it is frustrating and downright angering because it takes so long for them to take it, but it'll make you tougher if you go through the process again.


----------



## RangerPooh

Rangerpooh---$100-$30000-300-AKV-Oct-17/18, 300/19, 300/20- sent 1/15, passed 2/11


----------



## hichicha

hichicha---$185-$33217-170-VGC-Jun-170/18, 340/19, 170/20- sent 1/15, passed 2/11


----------



## TexasChick123

hichicha said:


> hichicha---$185-$33217-170-VGC-Jun-170/18, 340/19, 170/20- sent 1/15, passed 2/11



Whoa!  Good deal with all of those points!!!


----------



## meekey7197

Snow day today (number 10 for the year I     think ) I've got nothing but time to stalk this thread


----------



## KPeterso

thebigman65 said:


> emailed our broker last night and she said that she is really surprised I haven't heard ( we are currently at 32 days), but it has been very busy and she knows Disney is behind.  Nothing they can do to move it along.....i really don't understand how people that submitted like the 15th, etc., have already heard and ours from the 10th is still "waiting"....doesn't look good, but who knows!
> 
> Glad to see the AKV ones get through as that is what we are waiting for.



I feel the same way. Mine was submitted on 1/9 to ROFR. Have been in contact with my broker and she said they had 5 greater than 30 days that she would be following up on today. So annoying for it to not go in order of submission and to make us worry longer! And I am also waiting on AKV!


----------



## MickeyTrooper

Who was the broker.. maybe there is a reason or trend


----------



## vanjust14

RangerPooh said:


> Rangerpooh---$100-$30000-300-AKV-Oct-17/18, 300/19, 300/20- sent 1/15, passed 2/11


Woohoo! Awesome deal!!


----------



## LadyLvsTramp

LadylvsTramp---$133-$22988-160-BLT-Feb-0/18, 160/19, 160/20, 160/21-paying dues for 2019- sent 1/15

Still waiting and found out it was sent 1/15 not 1/14 but called Timeshare Store they said maybe hear something this week.  I think this is maddening waiting to hear we purchased two direct and almost a third but I did not really like CC so backed out the points were instantly in our account as soon as deposit was made.   We only decided on BLT when we stayed earlier this year and the Grands were with us for walking access to MK.  If we dont get this might try for SSR or AKV we own at both of them already direct and could get more points or save $ at this rate.  Now I am not sure if I want it to pass or not yikes!


----------



## RangerPooh

vanjust14 said:


> Woohoo! Awesome deal!!



Thanks! We actually didn't think that it would pass.


----------



## meekey7197

KPeterso said:


> I feel the same way. Mine was submitted on 1/9 to ROFR. Have been in contact with my broker and she said they had 5 greater than 30 days that she would be following up on today. So annoying for it to not go in order of submission and to make us worry longer! And I am also waiting on AKV!



I    think the February UY is the key here for both of you. It seems to be a target for the ROFR monster...


----------



## thebigman65

Ours was taken....just got the email.....really bummed.....anyway, I don't know how to update the string, so if you can let me know i will post it.....


----------



## vanjust14

thebigman65 said:


> Ours was taken....just got the email.....really bummed.....anyway, I don't know how to update the string, so if you can let me know i will post it.....


Ugh So sorry.  Will you be trying for another?


meekey7197 said:


> I    think the February UY is the key here for both of you. It seems to be a target for the ROFR monster...


Is Feb a popular use year?  Curious which months get taken more and why.  I've seen a few Oct AKV sneak through, including mine.  Just curious why some use years and not others.


----------



## ScubaCat

thebigman65 said:


> Ours was taken....just got the email.....really bummed.....anyway, I don't know how to update the string, so if you can let me know i will post it.....



You can either go back to the link in post #1 and redo the form, or just copy/paste the string from your previous post and add "_, taken 2/12_" onto the end.  Either way.

Sorry, that sucks.  Thanks for sharing the data anyway.  It's helpful to others who are looking to buy in (or also who want to sell, to know what the price points are.)  Just submit another offer.  You'll get one through eventually!  Don't pay a premium just to get around this happening again.  It's fairly random.


----------



## Bryan Burmeister

thebigman65 said:


> Ours was taken....just got the email.....really bummed.....anyway, I don't know how to update the string, so if you can let me know i will post it.....


Sorry to hear that.  You should definitely try for another!  Our first one got taken and we jumped right back in.


----------



## Bryan Burmeister

[Is Feb a popular use year?  Curious which months get taken more and why.  I've seen a few Oct AKV sneak through, including mine.  Just curious why some use years and not others.[/QUOTE]

It does seem from just random examples that they like taking Feb.  They took my Feb, but let my OCT go.  Could just be random though.


----------



## amytaylor6

thebigman65 said:


> Ours was taken....just got the email.....really bummed.....anyway, I don't know how to update the string, so if you can let me know i will post it.....



I am so sorry. We are still waiting on our 1/10 submittal and the wait has been brutal. Worried it may get taken too. 
Hope you find an even better one!


----------



## ScubaCat

vanjust14 said:


> Is Feb a popular use year? Curious which months get taken more and why. I've seen a few Oct AKV sneak through, including mine. Just curious why some use years and not others.



Random.  It's really by residential unit more than anything. (That "unit #" part on the deeds.)  They're (DVD) required to hold minimum 2% in each unit, and while they can combine or split the points any way they want, they can't combine across units into one deed.


----------



## DduzDis

thebigman65 said:


> Ours was taken....just got the email.....really bummed.....anyway, I don't know how to update the string, so if you can let me know i will post it.....



Really sorry about to see this.  Best of luck on the next one if you jump back in.


----------



## meekey7197

ScubaCat said:


> Random.  It's really by residential unit more than anything. (That "unit #" part on the deeds.)  They're (DVD) required to hold minimum 2% in each unit, and while they can combine or split the points any way they want, they can't combine across units into one deed.



That's interesting. I    just assumed that since Feb was one of the most common UY that lots of people were on waitlists for those.


----------



## meekey7197

thebigman65 said:


> Ours was taken....just got the email.....really bummed.....anyway, I don't know how to update the string, so if you can let me know i will post it.....



so sorry  what a bummer. Our AKL that was taken last month was very similar to yours.


----------



## thebigman65

vanjust14 said:


> Ugh So sorry.  Will you be trying for another?
> 
> Is Feb a popular use year?  Curious which months get taken more and why.  I've seen a few Oct AKV sneak through, including mine.  Just curious why some use years and not others.



We will probably try again.  I would imagine Feb and March are popular, but personally I think it is very random....I have seen other AKV go that are less stripped and cheaper, so not sure there is any criteria!


----------



## Greg36

$109-$16905-150-AKV-APR-0/18, 0/19, 150/20- sent 1/15, passed 2/12


----------



## ScubaCat

meekey7197 said:


> That's interesting. I    just assumed that since Feb was one of the most common UY that lots of people were on waitlists for those.



Each unit is tied to one use year so that could make it seem that way, but there's no way we could know.  All the opining and analysis does make for some interesting folklore, though!


----------



## ScubaCat

Greg36 said:


> $109-$16905-150-AKV-APR-0/18, 0/19, 150/20- sent 1/15, passed 2/12


Nice!  Could you reformat that with link in post #1 for the list?


----------



## amytaylor6

Greg36 said:


> $109-$16905-150-AKV-APR-0/18, 0/19, 150/20- sent 1/15, passed 2/12


Congrats!!


----------



## Greg36

Re-post:

Greg36---$109-$16905-150-AKV-Apr-0/18, 0/19, 150/20- sent 1/15, passed 2/12


----------



## carli_h

Looks like it’s all those submitted on 1/15 are getting news today. Good luck to those still waiting!


----------



## meekey7197

meekey7197---$103-$15985-150-SSR-Feb-0/18, 1/19, 150/20, 150/21- sent 1/16, passed 2/12

Just got the email


----------



## DduzDis

meekey7197 said:


> meekey7197---$103-$15985-150-SSR-Feb-0/18, 1/19, 150/20, 150/21- sent 1/16, passed 2/12
> 
> Just got the email



Congratulations!!!


----------



## Gryhndmom

TexasChick123 said:


> Haha. Nope. I got sucked in by responding to @Gryhndmom when we referenced me. I’m just lurking now. No plans to buy any more currently. Construction on my guest bath remodel starts next week!!!



Fellow lurker....we just completed kitchen and MB remodel so hoping all goes well with yours too !



TitusPullo said:


> TitusPullo---$142-$15395-100-BLT-Jun-0/18, 100/19, 100/20- sent 1/9, passed 2/5
> 
> We wanted a few more points to go along with our 200 BLT direct and the news of the price increase and restrictions made it the right time.  Good luck to everyone else waiting!!!



Congrats!



adais said:


> here we go again
> 
> adais---$140-$21000-150-BLT-Mar-0/18, 9/19, 150/20-Seller Pays Closing- sent 2/5





mrsg00fy said:


> mrsg00fy---$129-$22454-160-BLT-Jun-0/17, 160/18, 160/19, 160/20-2018 pts in holding- sent 2/6



Best of luck to you both.



BlondeBelle said:


> Oh my gosh, we heard back today, and I'm thrilled to report:
> 
> BlondeBelle---$133-$25255-185-BLT-Jun-0/17, 0/18, 7/19, 185/20- sent 1/10, passed 2/6
> 
> I'm SO BEYOND EXCITED!!



Yeah !



JamesA1 said:


> Received exciting news.
> 
> jamesa1---$142-$5718-35-BLT-Feb-0/18, 35/19, 35/20, 35/21- sent 1/11, passed 2/7





Lumpy1106 said:


> Lumpy1106---$145-$23443-160-BLT-Feb-0/18, 38/19, 160/20, 160/21- passed 2/8
> 
> Not really surprised considering what else has passed the last couple of days, but happy nonetheless!



Congrats to you both !


----------



## amytaylor6

meekey7197 said:


> meekey7197---$103-$15985-150-SSR-Feb-0/18, 1/19, 150/20, 150/21- sent 1/16, passed 2/12
> 
> Just got the email


Yay!! Congratulations!!!!


----------



## mustinjourney

TexasChick123 said:


> However, I had 4 BLT contracts not work out (2 taken by ROFR and 2 where sellers kept using points while under contract to sell), and it was lucky number 5 for me.  The 5th one was the best match for me overall, and that's the one that went through.



B/c of stories like that, for this last BWV contract -- I had them add a clause into the special provisions of the contract that essentially stated that if any points were unaccounted for, then buyer had the option to cancel and receive deposit back or there would be a discount off the purchase price of $25 per missing point.


----------



## mustinjourney

hichicha said:


> hichicha---$185-$33217-170-VGC-Jun-170/18, 340/19, 170/20- sent 1/15, passed 2/11



wow -- that owner clearly fell asleep at the wheel.  Haven't seen too many FULLY loaded contracts in a while.


----------



## TexasChick123

mustinjourney said:


> B/c of stories like that, for this last BWV contract -- I had them add a clause into the special provisions of the contract that essentially stated that if any points were unaccounted for, then buyer had the option to cancel and receive deposit back or there would be a discount off the purchase price of $25 per missing point.



I had the option to cancel or get $20 back per point per the terms of the contract.  I just went ahead and cancelled after the broker said the seller wasn't going to adjust the price.  This is certainly not something I wanted to go to court over.  There are plenty of other contracts out there.


----------



## vanjust14

meekey7197 said:


> meekey7197---$103-$15985-150-SSR-Feb-0/18, 1/19, 150/20, 150/21- sent 1/16, passed 2/12
> 
> Just got the email


Omg, yay!!!  Congrats!!!


----------



## mustinjourney

TexasChick123 said:


> I had the option to cancel or get $20 back per point per the terms of the contract.  I just went ahead and cancelled after the broker said the seller wasn't going to adjust the price.  This is certainly not something I wanted to go to court over.  There are plenty of other contracts out there.



Interesting -- so the seller essentially refused to sign the final paperwork?  that was something I hadn't considered.  Is there nothing, absent suing for specific performance, that can be done?  I guess I should have added choice of venue into the contract too.


----------



## ScubaCat

TexasChick123 said:


> I had the option to cancel or get $20 back per point per the terms of the contract.  I just went ahead and cancelled after the broker said the seller wasn't going to adjust the price.  This is certainly not something I wanted to go to court over.  There are plenty of other contracts out there.



I'd take the $20 off.  The seller doesn't have to "adjust the price" if it's already in the contract.  Just send the final check, close it, and the seller will receive the reduced amount at the end.


----------



## mustinjourney

ScubaCat said:


> I'd take the $20 off.  The seller doesn't have to "adjust the price" if it's already in the contract.  Just send the final check, close it, and the seller will receive the reduced amount at the end.


unless they refuse to sign the closing paperwork.


----------



## cep101

Oh my goodness! There seems to be a slow down on contracts submitted the 15th and 16th. Mine was the 16th, and I am still waiting... Getting antsy. The 30th day is Friday for me.


----------



## mrsap

cep101 said:


> Oh my goodness! There seems to be a slow down on contracts submitted the 15th and 16th. Mine was the 16th, and I am still waiting... Getting antsy. The 30th day is Friday for me.



I’m the 16th as well... still waiting.


----------



## carli_h

Also 16th and still waiting.


----------



## TexasChick123

ScubaCat said:


> I'd take the $20 off.  The seller doesn't have to "adjust the price" if it's already in the contract.  Just send the final check, close it, and the seller will receive the reduced amount at the end.





mustinjourney said:


> unless they refuse to sign the closing paperwork.



They were both being super cagey about the whole thing. One of the brokers actually told me they were afraid the sellers wouldn’t sign the closing paperwork. Another seller had adult kids using her points, and she was playing the “I’m oblivious and can’t control my kids” role. It was a mess.


----------



## RangerPooh

Just got word that our second offer was accepted as well. 

Rangerpooh---$120-$24394-200-AKV-Dec-0/17, 0/18, 200/19, 200/20- sent 1/15, passed 2/12


----------



## ScubaCat

TexasChick123 said:


> They were both being super cagey about the whole thing. One of the brokers actually told me they were afraid the sellers wouldn’t sign the closing paperwork. Another seller had adult kids using her points, and she was playing the “I’m oblivious and can’t control my kids” role. It was a mess.



Nice.  It sounds like the broker was a little inexperienced or unsure.  But oh well, there's always another contract.


----------



## marygrcevic

cep101 said:


> Oh my goodness! There seems to be a slow down on contracts submitted the 15th and 16th. Mine was the 16th, and I am still waiting... Getting antsy. The 30th day is Friday for me.



Waiting from the 14th here - hoping for news soon


----------



## von Monster

Just received news our latest contract passed today so -

von Monster---$100-$14083-130-SSR-Mar-37/18, 87/19, 130/20, 130/21- sent 1/16, passed 2/12


----------



## love2sail

I’ve been watching this thread for a while and wanted to share that we passed ROFR today!! We currently own at VGF and added a small contract at Poly. Ours was submitted 1/16, I think. So excited!!

Here’s the info. 


love2sail---$160-$12952-75-PVB-Jun-0/17, 0/18, 66/19, 75/20- sent 1/16, passed 2/12


----------



## Bryan Burmeister

von Monster said:


> Just received news our latest contract passed today so -
> 
> von Monster---$100-$14083-130-SSR-Mar-37/18, 87/19, 130/20, 130/21- sent 1/16, passed 2/12


Congrats.


----------



## KPeterso

I can share! My AKV contract passed. Submitted on 1/9 and passed on 2/12 (so over 30 days). Will try to remember to update the string on my home computer tonight! I really thought it was going to be taken.


----------



## brouse99

brouse99---$104-$23539-200-SSR-Dec-400/18, 200/19, 200/20-buyer pays MF '19- sent 2/12

After our BCV got taken last week, I felt like taking a shot at a different resort.  We already have Poly and SSR and were torn between getting into BCV and adding on at SSR, anyway.  Congrats to everyone that's passed in the last week while I've been lurking and good luck to everyone that's still waiting and those of you getting back into the market!


----------



## Cinderella_on_the_GO

Cinderella_on_the_GO said:


> Cinderella_on_the_GO---$155-$32150-200-VGF-Jun-0/17, 0/18, 0/19, 200/20- sent 1/9, passed 2/5
> 
> Then I got worried and submitted another contract:
> 
> Cinderella_on_the_GO---$159-$33837-200-VGF-Jun-0/17, 0/18, 200/19, 200/20- sent 1/16
> 
> My second VGF contract passed ROFR today!
> 
> So now:
> 
> Cinderella_on_the_GO---$159-$33837-200-VGF-Jun-0/17, 0/18, 200/19, 200/20- sent 1/16, passed 2/12
> 
> Just in time for Valentines Day!


----------



## thebigman65

Thebigman65---$103-$17750-160-AKV-Feb-0/18, 97/19, 160/20- sent 1/10, taken 2/12

We are trying again....post in the string soon....glutton for punishment I guess!  Thank you all for the support and kind words!


----------



## thebigman65

Thebigman65---$102-$23510-220-AKV-Mar-0/18, 7/19, 220/20- sent 2/12

Probably not actually going in until tomorrow....but


----------



## JBrad77301

Another 59 posted by dvc resalemarket....


----------



## meekey7197

thebigman65 said:


> Thebigman65---$102-$23510-220-AKV-Mar-0/18, 7/19, 220/20- sent 2/12
> 
> Probably not actually going in until tomorrow....but



Go big or go home, why not try for a few more LOL  maybe a nearly stripped contract will slip through!


----------



## mlittig

By my calculations, DVC Resale Market has now had waivers for 280 contracts in the last two weeks They had posted that they sold 400 in the two weeks before the January 19th deadline


----------



## vanjust14

thebigman65 said:


> Thebigman65---$102-$23510-220-AKV-Mar-0/18, 7/19, 220/20- sent 2/12
> 
> Probably not actually going in until tomorrow....but


Looks like a good one, good luck!!


----------



## TexasChick123

mlittig said:


> By my calculations, DVC Resale Market has now had waivers for 280 contracts in the last two weeks They had posted that they sold 400 in the two weeks before the January 19th deadline



So if they’ve heard back 280 contracts passed, how many got taken I wonder...


----------



## meekey7197

mlittig said:


> By my calculations, DVC Resale Market has now had waivers for 280 contracts in the last two weeks They had posted that they sold 400 in the two weeks before the January 19th deadline



I bet We will see one more big day tomorrow and then it will ease up


----------



## meekey7197

TexasChick123 said:


> So if they’ve heard back 280 contracts passed, how many got taken I wonder...



I stand By my 25% take back for feb...


----------



## JBrad77301

It’s such a bummer that we sent our contract to Disney on Jan 21, but they didn’t start their ROFR process until feb 4... I should be at 3 weeks, not 1.


----------



## adais

TexasChick123 said:


> So if they’ve heard back 280 contracts passed, how many got taken I wonder...


they said almost 400 were sent ( i looked the number up) so being conservative lets say they sent 390 if we go by what someone else said of 25% that leaves about 293ish contracts passing if it had been 400 then that number would be 300 it would be interesting to see how many pass during this week.


----------



## SZQ2019

SZQ2019---$122-$7070-50-AKV-Dec-0/18, 50/19, 50/20- sent 2/11/19

Hope I'm doing this correctly...our first offer went in today to ROFR. Let the wait begin! So excited but nervous. I will add that we made our offer on Sunday, and Disney notified our broker that they started the process today. 48 hours from offer to ROFR. We have been very impressed with DVC Sales so far!


----------



## meekey7197

adais said:


> they said almost 400 were sent ( i looked the number up) so being conservative lets say they sent 390 if we go by what someone else said of 25% that leaves about 293ish contracts passing if it had been 400 then that number would be 300 it would be interesting to see how many pass during this week.



To be fair, I    made that number up based on absolutely nothing LOL


----------



## JBrad77301

SZQ2019 said:


> SZQ2019---$122-$7070-50-AKV-Dec-0/18, 50/19, 50/20- sent 2/11/19
> 
> Hope I'm doing this correctly...our first offer went in today to ROFR. Let the wait begin! So excited but nervous. I will add that we made our offer on Sunday, and Disney notified our broker that they started the process today. 48 hours from offer to ROFR. We have been very impressed with DVC Sales so far!


We are using the same broker, at least it seems Disney has caught up some if they told you after 2 days vs my 2 weeks. That’s a good sign


----------



## Darth Poppy

Darth Poppy---$145-$15686-100-PVB-Sep-0/17, 201/18, 96/19, 100/20- sent 1/14


----------



## TexasChick123

SZQ2019 said:


> SZQ2019---$122-$7070-50-AKV-Dec-0/18, 50/19, 50/20- sent 2/11/19
> 
> Hope I'm doing this correctly...our first offer went in today to ROFR. Let the wait begin! So excited but nervous. I will add that we made our offer on Sunday, and Disney notified our broker that they started the process today. 48 hours from offer to ROFR. We have been very impressed with DVC Sales so far!





JBrad77301 said:


> We are using the same broker, at least it seems Disney has caught up some if they told you after 2 days vs my 2 weeks. That’s a good sign



With all the unpleasant changes as of late, I certainly hope speeding up ROFR is a pleasant change they are implementing. Good luck you two!!!


----------



## adais

meekey7197 said:


> To be fair, I    made that number up based on absolutely nothing LOL


 i know but speculating helps pass the time


----------



## espov

I have a question-- who sends you the email? is it the broker? Disney? the closing company? I don't want to keep bugging the broker as my 30th day is approaching. The date i submitted was the 18th.


----------



## DduzDis

espov said:


> I have a question-- who sends you the email? is it the broker? Disney? the closing company? I don't want to keep bugging the broker as my 30th day is approaching. The date i submitted was the 18th.



It should be the broker.  I submitted on the 17th and hope to hear something today or tomorrow.  We saw several 1/16 submissions pass yesterday. So it seems they are getting closer.


----------



## meekey7197

espov said:


> I have a question-- who sends you the email? is it the broker? Disney? the closing company? I don't want to keep bugging the broker as my 30th day is approaching. The date i submitted was the 18th.



We have purchased 2 from DVC resale market, both email came at 12:30pm. When we had one taken, our broker called us. I think Because it was already January 14th she wanted to make sure we got the ball rolling on a new offer.


----------



## espov

meekey7197 said:


> We have purchased 2 from DVC resale market, both email came at 12:30pm. When we had one taken, our broker called us. I think Because it was already January 14th she wanted to make sure we got the ball rolling on a new offer.


i purchased from them as well... and i'm just over the anxiety lol--- i want to know yes or no and get on with my life... I have been stalking this thread, and searching for any information/data regarding ROFR esp BLT...


----------



## Spoetzl

Spoetzl---$105-$23478-200-AKV-Dec-200/18, 200/19, 200/20- sent 1/15, passed 2/13

I've been watching this thread for past few months. Thank you everyone for all your help and the wonderful information.


----------



## vanjust14

Spoetzl said:


> Spoetzl---$105-$23478-200-AKV-Dec-200/18, 200/19, 200/20- sent 1/15, passed 2/13
> 
> I've been watching this thread for past few months. Thank you everyone for all your help and the wonderful information.


Another great one for AKV, congratulations!


----------



## LadyLvsTramp

LadylvsTramp---$133-$22988-160-BLT-Feb-0/18, 160/19, 160/20, 160/21-paying dues for 2019- sent 1/15

Today is 30 days hope we will hear today or maybe a Valentine's Day surprise tomorrow!  The wait is maddening....

If this does not pass we will try for something less a point.  We have always been successful in making reservations and usually we are
easily satisfied.  We enjoy all the resorts so being limited to first group not an issue.  Plus we own 2 direct and can also use them.


----------



## Gryhndmom

LadyLvsTramp said:


> LadylvsTramp---$133-$22988-160-BLT-Feb-0/18, 160/19, 160/20, 160/21-paying dues for 2019- sent 1/15
> 
> Today is 30 days hope we will hear today or maybe a Valentine's Day surprise tomorrow!  The wait is maddening....
> 
> If this does not pass we will try for something less a point.  We have always been successful in making reservations and usually we are
> easily satisfied.  We enjoy all the resorts so being limited to first group not an issue.  Plus we own 2 direct and can also use them.



Keeping fingers crossed for you !


----------



## carli_h

I’ve not heard yet either and it was submitted to Disney 1/16. Also waiting for BLT. 

I make 30 days Friday, but thought I would have heard already based on last week. Fingers crossed for everyone nervously waiting!


----------



## bluebunny72

bluebunny72---$109-$13580-120-AKV-Oct-0/18, 0/19, 120/20- sent 1/11, taken 2/13


----------



## meekey7197

bluebunny72 said:


> bluebunny72---$109-$13580-120-AKV-Oct-0/18, 0/19, 120/20- sent 1/11, taken 2/13



Wow. That’s surprising


----------



## carli_h

bluebunny72 said:


> bluebunny72---$109-$13580-120-AKV-Oct-0/18, 0/19, 120/20- sent 1/11, taken 2/13


Sorry to see this. It’s not good that they kept you waiting so long


----------



## carli_h

I think that it does really depend on the interest DVD has in the unit number as has been mentioned before. There doesn’t seem to be any other logical reason why some pass at a low rate and others do not.


----------



## bluebunny72

Really heartbreaking because now the 1/19 date has passed. Not sure I even want to roll the dice again.


----------



## carli_h

bluebunny72 said:


> Really heartbreaking because now the 1/19 date has passed. Not sure I even want to roll the dice again.


I’m the same if ours get taken. We decided to buy sooner than planned based on the grandfathered points. 

Tempted by CCV direct if they’re still doing the free points offer, but we didn’t fall in love with the resort (but we were there on a wet day in winter).


----------



## bluebunny72

carli_h said:


> I’m the same if ours get taken. We decided to buy sooner than planned based on the grandfathered points.



I have direct VGF points currently, but addonitis is real.


----------



## carli_h

We love VGF and was our preferred DVC resort but BLT was more affordable for us. We were originally going to go for a VGF contract.


----------



## TexasChick123

bluebunny72 said:


> bluebunny72---$109-$13580-120-AKV-Oct-0/18, 0/19, 120/20- sent 1/11, taken 2/13



I’m sorry they took this one. I’m also surprised. Not that my surprise helps you any...



carli_h said:


> We love VGF and was our preferred DVC resort but BLT was more affordable for us. We were originally going to go for a VGF contract.



You can’t go wrong with either resort. We own at both and love both!!!


----------



## jamie3631

bluebunny72 said:


> bluebunny72---$109-$13580-120-AKV-Oct-0/18, 0/19, 120/20- sent 1/11, taken 2/13



This has me really freaking out now. I submitted an identical contract except our price is $113/point. Ours was submitted on 1/17. I am really freaking out now that mine is going to be taken as mine was identical in number of points overall, and when points are available. 

I'm so sorry for you. I hope you dive in and get the contract you want. If ours is taken I'm not sure if we will dive in again or not. We currently have a very small contract at Boardwalk (50 points) as we currently rent points when we are out of points, which is frequently lol! My first attempt prior to getting the boardwalk contract was taken by Disney as well, so if this one is, I don't know if I have it in me to go for another one right now. I hate this waiting game.


----------



## TexasChick123

jamie3631 said:


> This has me really freaking out now. I submitted an identical contract except our price is $113/point. Ours was submitted on 1/17. I am really freaking out now that mine is going to be taken as mine was identical in number of points overall, and when points are available.
> 
> I'm so sorry for you. I hope you dive in and get the contract you want. If ours is taken I'm not sure if we will dive in again or not. We currently have a very small contract at Boardwalk (50 points) as we currently rent points when we are out of points, which is frequently lol! My first attempt prior to getting the boardwalk contract was taken by Disney as well, so if this one is, I don't know if I have it in me to go for another one right now. I hate this waiting game.



There’s an easy way to cope if they keep taking them. You just start throwing out low balls and not caring if sellers reject or counter. Then, when you send it off to ROFR, go about your business. I was actually at Disney when I found out we passed ROFR on our last contract last summer. I think I was in the wine country when I found out one got taken. My point is, you already own, so don’t stress about it. As @ScubaCat always says, one will make it through eventually. Good news when the exercise ROFR, you get to keep your money!!! Remember, you didn’t lose the lottery or a prize. You were going to pay a lot of money for these points. I had to teach myself this because they kept loving the deals I negotiated for them. Good luck!!!


----------



## Greg36

bluebunny72 said:


> bluebunny72---$109-$13580-120-AKV-Oct-0/18, 0/19, 120/20- sent 1/11, taken 2/13



Sorry they took this on you. I am really surprised they would buy this back at this price. When you factor in their 'cost' to add the missing 240 points they need to sell it that does not offer them much profit at even $176 a point...


----------



## jamie3631

TexasChick123 said:


> There’s an easy way to cope if they keep taking them. You just start throwing out low balls and not caring if sellers reject or counter. Then, when you send it off to ROFR, go about your business. I was actually at Disney when I found out we passed ROFR on our last contract last summer. I think I was in the wine country when I found out one got taken. My point is, you already own, so don’t stress about it. As @ScubaCat always says, one will make it through eventually. Good news when the exercise ROFR, you get to keep your money!!! Remember, you didn’t lose the lottery or a prize. You were going to pay a lot of money for these points. I had to teach myself this because they kept loving the deals I negotiated for them. Good luck!!!



I know. It just took me a while to get my husband to agree to purchase another contact, as he's usually not onboard. I just don't want to have to battle with him if this gets taken to get him to agree to submit again. I think I caught him in a moment of weakness lol! So it's a freak out just from the personal standpoint. I know it's a lot of money. Selfishly I'm also looking to book a trip late February next year, and I would like to use these points to do so. While I can get another contract the points will likely not be there in enough time for me to get the studio room we could get now with these points coming soon after the 11 month mark would open. So it's my own pity party lol!


----------



## DduzDis

TexasChick123 said:


> There’s an easy way to cope if they keep taking them. You just start throwing out low balls and not caring if sellers reject or counter. Then, when you send it off to ROFR, go about your business. I was actually at Disney when I found out we passed ROFR on our last contract last summer. I think I was in the wine country when I found out one got taken. My point is, you already own, so don’t stress about it. As @ScubaCat always says, one will make it through eventually. Good news when the exercise ROFR, you get to keep your money!!! Remember, you didn’t lose the lottery or a prize. You were going to pay a lot of money for these points. I had to teach myself this because they kept loving the deals I negotiated for them. Good luck!!!



I went sort of an opposite approach with this one.  I had the perfect contract (for us) swing in just as my other one was taken so I made a full price offer.  If DVD takes this one they will be paying more for it than many, many others.  If they don't we will rent the extra points and bring the overall cost down.  We already own BLT so we're winners either way in my book.   But....this wait is still brutal.


----------



## LadyLvsTramp

TexasChick123 said:


> There’s an easy way to cope if they keep taking them. You just start throwing out low balls and not caring if sellers reject or counter. Then, when you send it off to ROFR, go about your business. I was actually at Disney when I found out we passed ROFR on our last contract last summer. I think I was in the wine country when I found out one got taken. My point is, you already own, so don’t stress about it. As @ScubaCat always says, one will make it through eventually. Good news when the exercise ROFR, you get to keep your money!!! Remember, you didn’t lose the lottery or a prize. You were going to pay a lot of money for these points. I had to teach myself this because they kept loving the deals I negotiated for them. Good luck!!!



I love this idea we own at 2 direct already and perhaps they will get the message when many low balls come in and they are required to purchase them!


----------



## vanjust14

bluebunny72 said:


> Really heartbreaking because now the 1/19 date has passed. Not sure I even want to roll the dice again.


So sorry


----------



## cep101

Oh my goodness! We finally PASSED!!!

cep101---$100-$12495-110-AKV-Oct-0/17, 0/18, 110/19, 110/20- sent 1/16, passed 2/13

Fun fact, I had the opportunity to buy this contract at $92 a point, but I upped the amount to $100 because after looking through all the data I found about passing prices I decided it was too low. If it didn't pass I would have been beating myself up about it knowing I should have gone higher. It was important to me to try to do a good effort to get another contract before the change went into effect and that is why I upped it. After seeing the results of the pass/take I am happy that I did it!  

Here are the results for a friend (they said I could share):

Anonymous---$100-$10545-100-AKV-Oct-0/17, 65/18, 100/19, 100/20- sent 1/14, passed 2/7


----------



## vanjust14

cep101 said:


> Oh my goodness! We finally PASSED!!!
> 
> cep101---$100-$12495-110-AKV-Oct-0/17, 0/18, 110/19, 110/20- sent 1/16, passed 2/13
> 
> Fun fact, I had the opportunity to buy this contract at $92 a point, but I upped the amount to $100 because after looking through all the data I found about passing prices I decided it was too low. If it didn't pass I would have been beating myself up about it knowing I should have gone higher. It was important to me to try to do a good effort to get another contract before the change went into effect and that is why I upped it. After seeing the results of the pass/take I am happy that I did it!
> 
> Here are the results for a friend (they said I could share):
> 
> Anonymous---$100-$10545-100-AKV-Oct-0/17, 65/18, 100/19, 100/20- sent 1/14, passed 2/7


Wow, amazing price! Congrats to you and your friend!


----------



## DduzDis

cep101 said:


> Oh my goodness! We finally PASSED!!!
> 
> cep101---$100-$12495-110-AKV-Oct-0/17, 0/18, 110/19, 110/20- sent 1/16, passed 2/13
> 
> Fun fact, I had the opportunity to buy this contract at $92 a point, but I upped the amount to $100 because after looking through all the data I found about passing prices I decided it was too low. If it didn't pass I would have been beating myself up about it knowing I should have gone higher. It was important to me to try to do a good effort to get another contract before the change went into effect and that is why I upped it. After seeing the results of the pass/take I am happy that I did it!
> 
> Here are the results for a friend (they said I could share):
> 
> Anonymous---$100-$10545-100-AKV-Oct-0/17, 65/18, 100/19, 100/20- sent 1/14, passed 2/7



Congratulations.    We have friends who own at OKW that we travel with frequently.  DVC friends at home to obsess with is awesome.


----------



## Dracula

meekey7197 said:


> Wow. That’s surprising


It is really shocking as loaded contracts for AKV have passed for less $/point, whereas this one was stripped. Go figure. You should definitely try again.


----------



## DduzDis

And they were on a such a roll...   Very quiet in ROFR land again today...  And we wait...


----------



## carli_h

DduzDis said:


> And they were on a such a roll...   Very quiet in ROFR land again today...  And we wait...


I know. I was so hopeful that I would have heard by now! So hard to see contracts passing after ours was submitted.


----------



## DduzDis

carli_h said:


> I know. I was so hopeful that I would have heard by now!



Me too.  I haven't seen many 1/17 submissions addressed so I am not worried about it being taken just yet. But I was hoping they would keep the momentum they had so we would find out quickly.


----------



## KPeterso

bluebunny72 said:


> bluebunny72---$109-$13580-120-AKV-Oct-0/18, 0/19, 120/20- sent 1/11, taken 2/13



Wow - I am sorry. I am still in shock mine went through at $105 a point for AKV with 2019 points available. I would love to be a fly on the wall for how they decide things!


----------



## KPeterso

cep101 said:


> Oh my goodness! We finally PASSED!!!
> 
> cep101---$100-$12495-110-AKV-Oct-0/17, 0/18, 110/19, 110/20- sent 1/16, passed 2/13
> 
> Fun fact, I had the opportunity to buy this contract at $92 a point, but I upped the amount to $100 because after looking through all the data I found about passing prices I decided it was too low. If it didn't pass I would have been beating myself up about it knowing I should have gone higher. It was important to me to try to do a good effort to get another contract before the change went into effect and that is why I upped it. After seeing the results of the pass/take I am happy that I did it!
> 
> Here are the results for a friend (they said I could share):
> 
> Anonymous---$100-$10545-100-AKV-Oct-0/17, 65/18, 100/19, 100/20- sent 1/14, passed 2/7



Wow - those are great prices! I thought my $105 was low for AKV, but it made it through, but just saw one for more that did not. So baffled by what the criteria is for these to pass.


----------



## bwvBound

bluebunny72 said:


> Really heartbreaking because now the 1/19 date has passed. Not sure I even want to roll the dice again.


So sorry and yes, I fully understand your reluctance to jump back in.  The 1/19 date has cut a thick line in the sand.


----------



## LadyLvsTramp

If our BLT does not pass I’m going for less expensive points this ROFR process is crazy and since 1/19 nothing to loose now!


----------



## z71tray

z71tray---$173-$18411-100-VGF-Jun-0/17, 0/18, 87/19, 100/20- sent 1/17, passed 2/13

I know, I know I paid way too much per point. But they took my last one at 155 per and I knew this was my last chance before restrictions. So I pushed all my cards to the middle of the table. Boy do I feel like a little kid in a candy store.
 Good Luck to all others playing the waiting game.


----------



## DduzDis

z71tray said:


> z71tray---$173-$18411-100-VGF-Jun-0/17, 0/18, 87/19, 100/20- sent 1/17, passed 2/13
> 
> I know, I know I paid way too much per point. But they took my last one at 155 per and I knew this was my last chance before restrictions. So I pushed all my cards to the middle of the table. Boy do I feel like a little kid in a candy store.
> Good Luck to all others playing the waiting game.




Congratulations! And it's encouraging to see a 1/17 submission getting some attention ....


----------



## adais

dvcresalemaket just posted 25 passed today


----------



## teachertink

Just got word! 4:44pm CST via text and email from my broker.

teachertink---$106-$23090-200-SSR-Sep-0/17, 219/18, 200/19, 200/20- sent 1/18, passed 2/13

We are thrilled. First time owners.


----------



## kboo

bluebunny72 said:


> bluebunny72---$109-$13580-120-AKV-Oct-0/18, 0/19, 120/20- sent 1/11, taken 2/13





cep101 said:


> Oh my goodness! We finally PASSED!!!
> 
> cep101---$100-$12495-110-AKV-Oct-0/17, 0/18, 110/19, 110/20- sent 1/16, passed 2/13
> 
> ...
> 
> Anonymous---$100-$10545-100-AKV-Oct-0/17, 65/18, 100/19, 100/20- sent 1/14, passed 2/7



This proves the existence of the Drunken Monkey.


----------



## Drewferin

I'm surprised that it appears that SSR contracts are increasing in per point costs, while AKV seem to be falling. As a AKV owner this makes me scratch me head...


----------



## meekey7197

kboo said:


> This proves the existence of the Drunken Monkey.


Agree


----------



## thebigman65

bluebunny72 said:


> bluebunny72---$109-$13580-120-AKV-Oct-0/18, 0/19, 120/20- sent 1/11, taken 2/13


Sorry ...I had one similar to yours that just got taken as well....sucks big time.....but I got right back on the horse!.....hope you do the same!


----------



## meekey7197

adais said:


> dvcresalemaket just posted 25 passed today



If that was the end then my 25% theory might hold up LOL


----------



## MouseHoneyMoon96

MouseHoneyMoon96---$122-$19960-150-BWV-Apr-150/19, 150/20, 150/21-sent 1/16, passed 2/13

Was getting worried but just got word from the broker.  Good luck to everyone and thanks for this support group forum


----------



## SZQ2019

espov said:


> I have a question-- who sends you the email? is it the broker? Disney? the closing company? I don't want to keep bugging the broker as my 30th day is approaching. The date i submitted was the 18th.


Our broker told us we would hear from them when they get the news. Good luck.


----------



## SZQ2019

bluebunny72 said:


> bluebunny72---$109-$13580-120-AKV-Oct-0/18, 0/19, 120/20- sent 1/11, taken 2/13


so sorry.


----------



## adais

meekey7197 said:


> If that was the end then my 25% theory might hold up LOL


 maybeee only reason i saw their post was because it came after the frozen 2 teaser in my timeline i'm trying to stay away from their page im not doing the stalking thing while i wait this time around


----------



## DduzDis

MouseHoneyMoon96 said:


> MouseHoneyMoon96---$122-$19960-150-BWV-Apr-150/19, 150/20, 150/21-sent 1/16, passed 2/13
> 
> Was getting worried but just got word from the broker.  Good luck to everyone and thanks for this support group forum



Congratulations! I have one similar to this but Feb UY. Let’s hope the drunken monkey sobers up a little tomorrow and it passes.


----------



## carli_h

Congrats to those who passed.

I feel it’s getting less and less likely for  our contract. If that is the case I hope they don’t keep me waiting more than the 30 days.

Fingers crossed I’m wrong.


----------



## JBrad77301

I think I figured their system out..... Siri give me 5 random numbers between 1 and 30.. okay we take these 5. That’s gotta be it.


----------



## carli_h

JBrad77301 said:


> I think I figured their system out..... Siri give me 5 random numbers between 1 and 30.. okay we take these 5. That’s gotta be it.


Brilliant!


----------



## meekey7197

JBrad77301 said:


> I think I figured their system out..... Siri give me 5 random numbers between 1 and 30.. okay we take these 5. That’s gotta be it.


If they let Siri do it the process would be a lot faster LOL


----------



## mrsap

Day 29... come on, Disney, work your magic!  Maybe I can use Jedi Mind Control, or the Force  Heck, I’ll try anything right now!!!


----------



## mrsap

JBrad77301 said:


> I think I figured their system out..... Siri give me 5 random numbers between 1 and 30.. okay we take these 5. That’s gotta be it.


----------



## Gryhndmom

z71tray said:


> z71tray---$173-$18411-100-VGF-Jun-0/17, 0/18, 87/19, 100/20- sent 1/17, passed 2/13
> 
> I know, I know I paid way too much per point. But they took my last one at 155 per and I knew this was my last chance before restrictions. So I pushed all my cards to the middle of the table. Boy do I feel like a little kid in a candy store.
> Good Luck to all others playing the waiting game.



Congrats to you.  Sometimes you have to go big or go home and your price point is not necessarily others. It Is a great feeling not to play the waiting game.


----------



## z71tray

Gryhndmom said:


> Congrats to you.  Sometimes you have to go big or go home and your price point is not necessarily others. It Is a great feeling not to play the waiting game.


Thanks!


----------



## Darth Poppy

Another day of lurking the forum and waiting..... hopefully today will be the day for me


----------



## DduzDis

Darth Poppy said:


> Another day of lurking the forum and waiting..... hopefully today will be the day for me



Same...


----------



## espov

DduzDis said:


> Same...


same here... refreshing the email continuously


----------



## meekey7197

How do we link directly to a post in another forum here? Over in DVC member services on page 81 of the lawsuit thread they are talking about the new POS. It sounds like they may have backpedaled a *tiny* bit on the resale restrictions.


----------



## crvetter

meekey7197 said:


> How do we link directly to a post in another forum here? Over in DVC member services on page 81 of the lawsuit thread they are talking about the new POS. It sounds like they may have backpedaled a *tiny* bit on the resale restrictions.


https://www.disboards.com/threads/w...20-reallocation.3726101/page-81#post-60260785

This is the post you are talking about? Some of us are contacting DVC to understand their interpretation of this section.


----------



## meekey7197

crvetter said:


> https://www.disboards.com/threads/w...20-reallocation.3726101/page-81#post-60260785
> 
> This is the post you are talking about? Some of us are contacting DVC to understand their interpretation of this section.



Yup that one  thanks!


----------



## bwvBound

THANK YOU for bringing this forward!  I had stopped reading the lawsuit thread long, long before page 81.  The point made in the linked post is a surprisingly _welcome_ change in recent events!



meekey7197 said:


> How do we link directly to a post in another forum here? Over in DVC member services on page 81 of the lawsuit thread they are talking about the new POS. It sounds like they may have backpedaled a *tiny* bit on the resale restrictions.





crvetter said:


> https://www.disboards.com/threads/w...20-reallocation.3726101/page-81#post-60260785
> 
> This is the post you are talking about? Some of us are contacting DVC to understand their interpretation of this section.


----------



## crvetter

bwvBound said:


> THANK YOU for bringing this forward!  I had stopped reading the lawsuit thread long, long before page 81.  The point made in the linked post is a surprisingly _welcome_ change in recent events!


DVC has yet to actually confirm this interpretation be interesting to see what they say it means.


----------



## crvetter

crvetter said:


> DVC has yet to actually confirm this interpretation be interesting to see what they say it means.


I currently have a call into Quality assurance as a first step. They are looking at that exact paragraph and will get back to me. If I don’t get an “answer” I’ll just go up the line.


----------



## Frederic Civish

mustinjourney said:


> Interesting -- so the seller essentially refused to sign the final paperwork?  that was something I hadn't considered.  Is there nothing, absent suing for specific performance, that can be done?  I guess I should have added choice of venue into the contract too.


Most of the time, if the Seller doesn't sign the final paperwork, or if the Seller changes their mind, the Seller still has to pay the brokerage their Sales Commission. 

In most Real Estate contracts, it doesn't specify that the sale must be complete, for the broker to get their money.  It only specifies that the broker must produce a client who is, "Ready, willing and able," to purchase.  If there is such a client trying to purchase and the seller backs out for any reason, then the broker still gets paid because they have done their part.  If it were not so, then there are many people who would put property on the market, just to see what kind of price they got.  And if they got a really good price, maybe they would sell, but if they only got an average price, then they would back out of the sale. 

Provisions like these, about "Ready, willing and able," are to protect the broker from exactly that kind of problem.  It doesn't usually require legal recourse on the part of the broker. The seller will already have signed contracts stipulating this. However, for you as a purchaser, you probably have little recourse, since a sale isn't done until it is done.  At any time up until then, the seller can usually back out, UNLESS they already have OTHER contracts and agreements in place to force compliance, because, for instance, they previously signed a contract stipulating that they WOULD sell the property.


----------



## JereMary

meekey7197 said:


> Yup that one  thanks!


Wow!!! Well, that might certainly change some things for those of us who submitted contracts before the deadline, but lost our contracts to ROFR after the deadline. I resubmitted immediately, but perhaps our contract will be grandfathered in. Honestly, the Riviera doesn't seem to interest me, but it would be nice to have the option.


----------



## mustinjourney

Frederic Civish said:


> Most of the time, if the Seller doesn't sign the final paperwork, or if the Seller changes their mind, the Seller still has to pay the brokerage their Sales Commission.
> 
> In most Real Estate contracts, it doesn't specify that the sale must be complete, for the broker to get their money.  It only specifies that the broker must produce a client who is, "Ready, willing and able," to purchase.  If there is such a client trying to purchase and the seller backs out for any reason, then the broker still gets paid because they have done their part.  If it were not so, then there are many people who would put property on the market, just to see what kind of price they got.  And if they got a really good price, maybe they would sell, but if they only got an average price, then they would back out of the sale.
> 
> Provisions like these, about "Ready, willing and able," are to protect the broker from exactly that kind of problem.  It doesn't usually require legal recourse on the part of the broker. The seller will already have signed contracts stipulating this. However, for you as a purchaser, you probably have little recourse, since a sale isn't done until it is done.  At any time up until then, the seller can usually back out, UNLESS they already have OTHER contracts and agreements in place to force compliance, because, for instance, they previously signed a contract stipulating that they WOULD sell the property.



Yeah -- but the broker is in the same position as the buyer.  Are they really going to sue the seller for two thousand dollars?  In another state?  Unlikely.


----------



## Ashley Strathern

crvetter said:


> I currently have a call into Quality assurance as a first step. They are looking at that exact paragraph and will get back to me. If I don’t get an “answer” I’ll just go up the line.



If this is true and I don't pass ROFR, I would likely submit another resale if it was grandfathered in.


----------



## moxiemom

Was the $155 one Disney took at VGF? @z71tray


----------



## carli_h

Wow, I hope this is accurate! I will definitely offer on another if ours is taken. 

Still waiting... day 29...


----------



## DduzDis

Just checked in with my broker and still no word on ours either...


----------



## carli_h

Okay, I’ve given in and emailed my broker. Fingers crossed.


----------



## DduzDis

carli_h said:


> Okay, I’ve given in and emailed my broker. Fingers crossed.



It looks like Disney's ROFR momentum got derailed somewhere.  Good luck!


----------



## carli_h

DduzDis said:


> It looks like Disney's ROFR momentum got derailed somewhere.  Good luck!


Thanks. I just would like to hear either way now given most on 1/16 have been notified. So frustrating.


----------



## espov

has anyone heard today? don't see much activity....


----------



## LadyLvsTramp

LadylvsTramp---$133-$22988-160-BLT-Feb-0/18, 160/19, 160/20, 160/21-paying dues for 2019- sent 1/15

Don't loose heart yet we are the 15th and still nothing called today! But they did tell me one for BLT passed for $130 so we will see....


----------



## Darth Poppy

Still not heard. Signed paperwork Jan 14


----------



## carli_h

Darth Poppy said:


> Still not heard. Signed paperwork Jan 14


We signed ours 1/14 but received confirmation on 1/16 from our title company that it was sent to Disney for ROFR.


----------



## z71tray

moxiemom said:


> Was the $155 one Disney took at VGF? @z71tray


Yes VGF, they took it on day 33.


----------



## MouseHoneyMoon96

DduzDis said:


> Congratulations! I have one similar to this but Feb UY. Let’s hope the drunken monkey sobers up a little tomorrow and it passes.



Thanks and good luck with yours.  I’ll keep following and pulling for you.


----------



## espov

carli_h said:


> We signed ours 1/14 but received confirmation on 1/16 from our title company that it was sent to Disney for ROFR.


i had to sign an addendum, do the 30 days start from that date? the broker made it seem like they found the mistake yet it was after i got the email confirming it had been sent to disney... so did disney pick up on the error(if they did does this mess with my chances) or did the broker and what does that mean for my 30 days is it 16th when it was "submitted" or the day the addendum was signed the 18th???


----------



## DduzDis

espov said:


> i had to sign an addendum, do the 30 days start from that date? the broker made it seem like they found the mistake yet it was after i got the email confirming it had been sent to disney... so did disney pick up on the error(if they did does this mess with my chances) or did the broker and what does that mean for my 30 days is it 16th when it was "submitted" or the day the addendum was signed the 18th???



We had to sign an addendum as well.  We submitted on the 17th and got the request for the addendum on 2/1. For ours I think an initial review of the paperwork revealed the mistake on ours.  Our broker told us it should not impact our place in line for ROFR as long as we signed and returned the addendum quickly, but one really never knows.


----------



## carli_h

We didn’t have an addendum, but we’re still waiting.


----------



## jsand99

espov said:


> i had to sign an addendum, do the 30 days start from that date? the broker made it seem like they found the mistake yet it was after i got the email confirming it had been sent to disney... so did disney pick up on the error(if they did does this mess with my chances) or did the broker and what does that mean for my 30 days is it 16th when it was "submitted" or the day the addendum was signed the 18th???



My contract was submitted on the 14th and I'm still waiting.  I had to sign an addendum on January 17th and another on January 22nd.  I'm hoping the addendums are what's slowing this down but my broker said it didn't change the submission date.


----------



## DduzDis

espov said:


> has anyone heard today? don't see much activity....



Did they already start a long weekend?  This is two quiet days in a row now...


----------



## mrsap

No


----------



## taffeelion

espov said:


> i had to sign an addendum, do the 30 days start from that date? the broker made it seem like they found the mistake yet it was after i got the email confirming it had been sent to disney... so did disney pick up on the error(if they did does this mess with my chances) or did the broker and what does that mean for my 30 days is it 16th when it was "submitted" or the day the addendum was signed the 18th???



Was just told today that our addendum DID start our timer over.
Submitted originally on the 8th, addendum on the 15th.  Should get word tomorrow or Monday.


----------



## DougEMG

Frederic Civish said:


> Most of the time, if the Seller doesn't sign the final paperwork, or if the Seller changes their mind, the Seller still has to pay the brokerage their Sales Commission.
> 
> In most Real Estate contracts, it doesn't specify that the sale must be complete, for the broker to get their money.  It only specifies that the broker must produce a client who is, "Ready, willing and able," to purchase.  If there is such a client trying to purchase and the seller backs out for any reason, then the broker still gets paid because they have done their part.  If it were not so, then there are many people who would put property on the market, just to see what kind of price they got.  And if they got a really good price, maybe they would sell, but if they only got an average price, then they would back out of the sale.
> 
> Provisions like these, about "Ready, willing and able," are to protect the broker from exactly that kind of problem.  It doesn't usually require legal recourse on the part of the broker. The seller will already have signed contracts stipulating this. However, for you as a purchaser, you probably have little recourse, since a sale isn't done until it is done.  At any time up until then, the seller can usually back out, UNLESS they already have OTHER contracts and agreements in place to force compliance, because, for instance, they previously signed a contract stipulating that they WOULD sell the property.



I actually had a seller back out of a deal after I had sent in the signed paperwork and while technically it is true that the seller is responsible to still pay the commission, the agent told me that they very rarely go after the seller to try and get that commission.  Just too much hassle with sellers being anywhere in the work.


----------



## moxiemom

DduzDis said:


> Did they already start a long weekend?  This is two quiet days in a row now...


I just got a rofr passed on a small contract I'm selling


----------



## bwvBound

DduzDis said:


> Did they already start a long weekend?  This is two quiet days in a row now...


Maybe they chose to NOT send out bad news on Valentine's Day??


----------



## mlittig

moxiemom said:


> I just got a rofr passed on a small contract I'm selling



What resort, how many points and at what price, moxiemom? Congrats


----------



## motherof5

SZQ2019 said:


> I cannot thank you enough for keeping this thread. We just made an offer today on our first DVC Resale. All the info from this board helped us make the decision confidently. We felt like it was a good contract at a fair price. I will post when it goes to ROFR.


Good luck


----------



## motherof5

kboo said:


> @SimbaAndSparkles - can you tell if the seller is distressed? The VGF contract we bought, the owner was under water and I think it was bought or foreclosed by the mortgage company (which was the seller on our deed). If so, you should be in good shape because that usually means Disney has had a chance to acquire it already (for a lot less than you'd be paying), and they chose not to.


how can you tell if seller is distressed?


----------



## carli_h

Day 30... I’ll be very surprised if we hear anything today as Fridays are usually quiet. Not heard from my broker yet after I emailed. 

I will probably still keep checking emails all the same.


----------



## TexasChick123

carli_h said:


> Day 30... I’ll be very surprised if we hear anything today as Fridays are usually quiet. Not heard from my broker yet after I emailed.
> 
> I will probably still keep checking emails all the same.



You can always call your agent and ask if they have heard back about any others who submitted on your day. I have learned that Disney emails the brokers in batches sometimes. One broker may get their batch at 2pm, and another may not get theirs until the next day. It’s very strange. They do all come through as individual emails as well, I think. Again, you can call and ask your agent. This stuff isn’t a secret.


----------



## carli_h

TexasChick123 said:


> You can always call your agent and ask if they have heard back about any others who submitted on your day. I have learned that Disney emails the brokers in batches sometimes. One broker may get their batch at 2pm, and another may not get theirs until the next day. It’s very strange. They do all come through as individual emails as well, I think. Again, you can call and ask your agent. This stuff isn’t a secret.


Thanks. I emailed yesterday but they’ve not yet responded. They’re usually pretty responsive on email.


----------



## TexasChick123

carli_h said:


> Thanks. I emailed yesterday but they’ve not yet responded. They’re usually pretty responsive on email.



I’d give them a call around 10am EST if I really wanted to know. I’ve always had better luck with phone calls. If you can wait on a response, I’d just wait for that response via email.


----------



## carli_h

Called my broker and no news. Said it could be this afternoon and some contracts have taken a couple of extra days... I’m pretty impatient so this wait has been so hard.


----------



## TexasChick123

carli_h said:


> Called my broker and no news. Said it could be this afternoon and some contracts have taken a couple of extra days... I’m pretty impatient so this wait has been so hard.



I'm also impatient.  I always found myself refreshing my email constantly to see if the news came when I had a contract in ROFR except for the first one.  I couldn't even wait the 15 minutes in between when my phone "fetches" new emails.  Honestly, no judgment here.

Funny anecdote, when I bought my first contract, the broker told me that DVD wasn't buying any VGF back (it had just sold out a few months before), and it could take up to 30 days to hear about ROFR.  I wasn't on the boards then, and I got an email while I was out of town that it had passed ROFR.  Because the broker gave me no reason to be concerned and said it was just a part of the process they had to go through, I just thought, "Thanks for telling me???  Why did they email this weird update to me???  On to the next step, I guess."  Oh how I wish I felt that way with the next contracts I purchased, blissfully unaware.


----------



## carli_h

So I had a call from my broker... still no news. 

He kindly called Disney and was told we’d find out Monday or Tuesday. Apparently a few contracts were bought back today so who knows what’s going on. At least I can take a break from my emails.


----------



## DduzDis

carli_h said:


> So I had a call from my broker... still no news.
> 
> He kindly called Disney and was told we’d find out Monday or Tuesday. Apparently a few contracts were bought back today so who knows what’s going on. At least I can take a break from my emails.



Is Monday a holiday for them?  Might be Tuesday or Wednesday if it is.


----------



## kboo

TexasChick123 said:


> Funny anecdote, when I bought my first contract, the broker told me that DVD wasn't buying any VGF back (it had just sold out a few months before), and it could take up to 30 days to hear about ROFR. I wasn't on the boards then, and I got an email while I was out of town that it had passed ROFR. Because the broker gave me no reason to be concerned and said it was just a part of the process they had to go through, I just thought, "Thanks for telling me??? Why did they email this weird update to me??? On to the next step, I guess." Oh how I wish I felt that way with the next contracts I purchased, blissfully unaware.



My first contract took 9 days to pass ROFR. NINE DAYS. That set me up for a lot of impatience in the future. (And it was a pretty low $/pp - I think only @TexasChick123 beat me, and she had like 4 taken previously, for substantially the same contract)



DduzDis said:


> Is Monday a holiday for them? Might be Tuesday or Wednesday if it is.



One of my VGF contracts I heard on a Christmas Eve Sunday. For real.


----------



## carli_h

DduzDis said:


> Is Monday a holiday for them?  Might be Tuesday or Wednesday if it is.


Thanks I’m not in US so wouldn’t have known that. At least I know not to check my email on Monday. 

I have been considering buying CCV direct but have decided against if I don’t get the contract. I think I’d go resale again until I get a contract at a price I’m happy with then just rent points if I want to stay in a new resort to pay towards the cost.


----------



## kboo

motherof5 said:


> how can you tell if seller is distressed?



There's a few ways ... sometimes the broker may say something like, the seller needs to come up with money to close; other times the points may be messed up - like there are expiring points that weren't banked, or there are borrowed points on a contract, or the like. Other times, (after you're in contract) you may be able to search the Orange County recorder and see that something has been filed, or you can see their mortgage and how long ago it was, and deduce from the purchase price or how long ago they purchased that something doesn't make sense. 

(For example, if the seller took out a sizable mortgage 2 years ago, they're no satisfaction of mortgage, and they're selling at a price point where they're clearly not taking any $ home after the sale.)


----------



## jsand99

jsand99---$105-$11055-100-AKV-Sep-0/17, 0/18, 0/19, 100/20- sent 1/14, taken 2/15

That's the second stripped AKV contract I've had taken in 3 months. It makes me wonder if they are taking my contracts because they know I've taken the tour recently and had interest in buying direct. Does anyone know for certain yet if Disney is grandfathering contracts purchased from a pre-1/19/19 owner? I would really like to know before I make an offer on another contract.


----------



## mrsap

jsand99 said:


> jsand99---$105-$11055-100-AKV-Sep-0/17, 0/18, 0/19, 100/20- sent 1/14, taken 2/15
> 
> That's the second stripped AKV contract I've had taken in 3 months. It makes me wonder if they are taking my contracts because they know I've taken the tour recently and had interest in buying direct. Does anyone know for certain yet if Disney is grandfathering contracts purchased from a pre-1/19/19 owner? I would really like to know before I make an offer on another contract.



Sorry to hear that


----------



## lovin'fl

jsand99 said:


> jsand99---$105-$11055-100-AKV-Sep-0/17, 0/18, 0/19, 100/20- sent 1/14, taken 2/15
> 
> That's the second stripped AKV contract I've had taken in 3 months. It makes me wonder if they are taking my contracts because they know I've taken the tour recently and had interest in buying direct. Does anyone know for certain yet if Disney is grandfathering contracts purchased from a pre-1/19/19 owner? I would really like to know before I make an offer on another contract.


All my pre-1/19 resale contracts were grandfathered but if I were to resell one today the new buyer is not grandfathered. Sorry about the ROFR.


----------



## vanjust14

jsand99 said:


> jsand99---$105-$11055-100-AKV-Sep-0/17, 0/18, 0/19, 100/20- sent 1/14, taken 2/15
> 
> That's the second stripped AKV contract I've had taken in 3 months. It makes me wonder if they are taking my contracts because they know I've taken the tour recently and had interest in buying direct. Does anyone know for certain yet if Disney is grandfathering contracts purchased from a pre-1/19/19 owner? I would really like to know before I make an offer on another contract.



Darn, so sorry!  I really hope they are going to be grandfathered.


----------



## lovin'fl

lovin'fl said:


> All my pre-1/19 resale contracts were grandfathered but if I were to resell one today the new buyer is not grandfathered. Sorry about the ROFR.


Wait...I am just reading there is a possibility they worded it wrong and grandfathered contracts may be able to keep their grandfathered status?????


----------



## crvetter

lovin'fl said:


> All my pre-1/19 resale contracts were grandfathered but if I were to resell one today the new buyer is not grandfathered. Sorry about the ROFR.


This is actually something that hasn't been made clear yet. I would look at this thread. People (myself included) are trying to determine this. https://www.disboards.com/threads/multi-site-pos-revision-dated-01-19-19.3734585/ I would follow this post for some odd language in the POS it is what the OP you were responding too asked. However, I would still operate any resale purchase after 1/19/19 gets no Riviera access.


----------



## TexasChick123

jsand99 said:


> jsand99---$105-$11055-100-AKV-Sep-0/17, 0/18, 0/19, 100/20- sent 1/14, taken 2/15
> 
> That's the second stripped AKV contract I've had taken in 3 months. It makes me wonder if they are taking my contracts because they know I've taken the tour recently and had interest in buying direct. Does anyone know for certain yet if Disney is grandfathering contracts purchased from a pre-1/19/19 owner? I would really like to know before I make an offer on another contract.





lovin'fl said:


> Wait...I am just reading there is a possibility they worded it wrong and grandfathered contracts may be able to keep their grandfathered status?????



I’ve emailed member satisfaction and am waiting on a response. Nothing yet...


----------



## meekey7197

jsand99 said:


> jsand99---$105-$11055-100-AKV-Sep-0/17, 0/18, 0/19, 100/20- sent 1/14, taken 2/15
> 
> That's the second stripped AKV contract I've had taken in 3 months. It makes me wonder if they are taking my contracts because they know I've taken the tour recently and had interest in buying direct. Does anyone know for certain yet if Disney is grandfathering contracts purchased from a pre-1/19/19 owner? I would really like to know before I make an offer on another contract.



So sorry


----------



## dumaresq

Wish me luck:
dumaresq---$105-$25710-225-SSR-Sep-0/17, 192/18, 225/19, 225/20- sent 2/7


----------



## thebigman65

jsand99 said:


> jsand99---$105-$11055-100-AKV-Sep-0/17, 0/18, 0/19, 100/20- sent 1/14, taken 2/15
> 
> That's the second stripped AKV contract I've had taken in 3 months. It makes me wonder if they are taking my contracts because they know I've taken the tour recently and had interest in buying direct. Does anyone know for certain yet if Disney is grandfathering contracts purchased from a pre-1/19/19 owner? I would really like to know before I make an offer on another contract.



I had one taken a few day ago similar to this pricing and being fairly stripped.  My wife said her theory is that because we own all our current points Direct, Disney is trying to ROFR those contracts so that people like us buy direct....I think its a stretch, but makes you think!


----------



## disneylady88

Disneylady88---$122-$20086-150-AUL-Mar-0/18, 150/19, 150/20, 150/21-Subsidized Dues- sent 1/17, passed 2/15


----------



## carli_h

jsand99 said:


> jsand99---$105-$11055-100-AKV-Sep-0/17, 0/18, 0/19, 100/20- sent 1/14, taken 2/15
> 
> That's the second stripped AKV contract I've had taken in 3 months. It makes me wonder if they are taking my contracts because they know I've taken the tour recently and had interest in buying direct. Does anyone know for certain yet if Disney is grandfathering contracts purchased from a pre-1/19/19 owner? I would really like to know before I make an offer on another contract.



Sorry to hear your contract was taken. We toured at Christmas so may be some truth in this. We’ll see if ours is taken. 

Seen someone’s 50 point BLT was taken on another forum at $144. It does seem that the waiver frenzy has passed. At some point in the future we may do a small add on for membership benefit if we ever get a contract past ROFR but we’re not buying direct anytime soon. 

Everything happens for a reason and I think we’ll have a change in plans if we don’t get the BLT points. Not feeling so concerned about it now.


----------



## KPeterso

KPeterso said:


> I can share! My AKV contract passed. Submitted on 1/9 and passed on 2/12 (so over 30 days). Will try to remember to update the string on my home computer tonight! I really thought it was going to be taken.



kpeterso---$105-$11244-100-AKV-Feb-0/18, 100/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 1/9, passed 2/12

My string formatted. Finally got on my personal laptop to format this correctly.


----------



## bama314

bama314---$140-$23030-160-BLT-Feb-0/18, 0/19, 160/20- sent 1/16

It's been a month and still waiting.


----------



## mrsap

Still waiting too, also sent the 16th.


----------



## SZQ2019

KPeterso said:


> kpeterso---$105-$11244-100-AKV-Feb-0/18, 100/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 1/9, passed 2/12
> 
> My string formatted. Finally got on my personal laptop to format this correctly.


CONGRATS!!!


----------



## marygrcevic

marygrcevic---$105-$18634-160-AKV-Dec-0/18, 14/19, 160/20- sent 01/14/2019, taken 2/15


----------



## thebigman65

marygrcevic said:


> marygrcevic---$105-$18634-160-AKV-Dec-0/18, 14/19, 160/20- sent 01/14/2019, taken 2/15



Sorry to hear that....that's another AKV contract taken at around the same price....Plenty more our there though....you'll get one!


----------



## jsand99

marygrcevic said:


> marygrcevic---$105-$18634-160-AKV-Dec-0/18, 14/19, 160/20- sent 01/14/2019, taken 2/15



Sorry to hear. Ours was just taken for the same price per point. Are you going to give it another shot? We are debating that now. Part of me wants to wait and see how Disney is going to interpret the wording in the POS revision but it's really tempting to just jump back in because we are happy with just being able to book the original 14 resorts.


----------



## meekey7197

WHY are they picking on AKV and BLT now??


----------



## jsand99

meekey7197 said:


> WHY are they picking on AKV and BLT now??



I don't know if they are picking on those resorts but I strongly feel they are picking on us. We felt like we were paying too much for the stripped AKV contract we just had taken because it was $10 more per point than the one we had taken in December but that didn't stop them. I really feel like they know that we took the tour in November, have contacted our guide with questions a few times since, and received mail from DVC and they are trying to frustrate us into buying direct.


----------



## marygrcevic

jsand99 said:


> Sorry to hear. Ours was just taken for the same price per point. Are you going to give it another shot? We are debating that now. Part of me wants to wait and see how Disney is going to interpret the wording in the POS revision but it's really tempting to just jump back in because we are happy with just being able to book the original 14 resorts.



Hi, and sorry about yours too! I am thinking I will lay low for awhile - see about the POS revision - Prior to the change, I had not intended to buy until about 3 years from now when DH retires...


----------



## ZYX2008

Anyone else still waiting to hear from January 8th/9th?


----------



## motherof5

kboo said:


> There's a few ways ... sometimes the broker may say something like, the seller needs to come up with money to close; other times the points may be messed up - like there are expiring points that weren't banked, or there are borrowed points on a contract, or the like. Other times, (after you're in contract) you may be able to search the Orange County recorder and see that something has been filed, or you can see their mortgage and how long ago it was, and deduce from the purchase price or how long ago they purchased that something doesn't make sense.
> 
> (For example, if the seller took out a sizable mortgage 2 years ago, they're no satisfaction of mortgage, and they're selling at a price point where they're clearly not taking any $ home after the sale.)


Thanks


----------



## motherof5

disneylady88 said:


> Disneylady88---$122-$20086-150-AUL-Mar-0/18, 150/19, 150/20, 150/21-Subsidized Dues- sent 1/17, passed 2/15


Congratulations


----------



## motherof5

SZQ2019 said:


> CONGRATS!!!


Wow! Amazing deal. Welcome Home!


----------



## JenniferYoung44

Two former DVC guides were interviewed on a recent Welcome Home Podcast and they said that the department that sells direct contracts and the one that buys back via ROFR are completely separate, not even in the same building, and rarely talk to each other. That why one might have a ten year waitlist for direct beach club points yet the other doesn’t buy back every beach club contract that comes through ROFR. If that’s true it would make it unlikely that anyone is being targeted to have their contracts taken just because they are a possible direct buyer.


----------



## pangyal

Updated! Another busy week on this thread...


----------



## TexasChick123

JenniferYoung44 said:


> Two former DVC guides were interviewed on a recent Welcome Home Podcast and they said that the department that sells direct contracts and the one that buys back via ROFR are completely separate, not even in the same building, and rarely talk to each other. That why one might have a ten year waitlist for direct beach club points yet the other doesn’t buy back every beach club contract that comes through ROFR. If that’s true it would make it unlikely that anyone is being targeted to have their contracts taken just because they are a possible direct buyer.



Why in the world wouldn’t they talk to each other? This seems like a bad way to do business regarding buybacks and wait lists, IMO.


----------



## JenniferYoung44

TexasChick123 said:


> Why in the world wouldn’t they talk to each other? This seems like a bad way to do business regarding buybacks and wait lists, IMO.


Agreed. But that’s what they said.


----------



## TexasChick123

JenniferYoung44 said:


> Agreed. But that’s what they said.



I don’t doubt that it’s true. Sounds like the blind leading the blind. Oh well.


----------



## adais

TexasChick123 said:


> Why in the world wouldn’t they talk to each other? This seems like a bad way to do business regarding buybacks and wait lists, IMO.


i was thinking the same thing it just doesn't make sense but then that would explain why some hotels have long WL or closed ones like VGF.


----------



## ScubaCat

I usually just ask a bus driver when there's a discrepancy. That clears things up immediately.


----------



## mlittig

ScubaCat said:


> I usually just ask a bus driver when there's a discrepancy. That clears things up immediately.


----------



## thebigman65

ScubaCat said:


> I usually just ask a bus driver when there's a discrepancy. That clears things up immediately.



Darn Straight!.....they know EVERYTHING.........


----------



## Darth Poppy

Funny bus driver story......

We were at MK and decided we wanted to go to Satu’li Canteen in Pandora for dinner. Easiest way was to take the bus. We got in the correct bus, but he just drove past AK..... I thought strange, but wondered if maybe there was a different way for the buses to enter. He proceeded to travel on, and stopped at AK lodge. Folks started getting off the bus, unfolding their strollers and walking away. We stayed out, bc we knew we were at the wrong place. I walked to the front and ask the bus driver is we were stopping at the park..... he then realized and said “I’m at the wrong place”...... he then had to get off the bus and track down folks who just got off to let them know to load on again, and we would be heading back to AK......
 Was a fun experience


----------



## belleincanada

Happy Monday all! My broker said it could be today or tomorrow. It's Family Day up here in Canada so a holiday for us, but it's President's Day down in the States, so not sure if that's a holiday that everyone takes off of work. If so, I'm guessing it's more likely we'll hear tomorrow. Fingers crossed!


----------



## ScubaCat

Darth Poppy said:


> he then realized and said “I’m at the wrong place”



In his defense, he could have been a regular AKL driver that was filling in for someone else and/or got changed at the last minute. I've done the "autopilot" thing many times, myself.


----------



## JereMary

Spied a passing on Facebook. New owners were just notified which means they are working today. I have few details, other than the offer was made on 1/18/19.


----------



## Darth Poppy

ScubaCat said:


> In his defense, he could have been a regular AKL driver that was filling in for someone else and/or got changed at the last minute. I've done the "autopilot" thing many times, myself.


I’m sure that is what happened..... just a fun experience.

My DW think I am crazy because I want to try and drive everywhere inside the resort without the GPS..... sometimes it works.... and sometimes it doesn’t..... I have studied resort maps like a student preparing for an exam


----------



## meekey7197

JereMary said:


> Spied a passing on Facebook. New owners were just notified which means they are working today. I have few details, other than the offer was made on 1/18/19.


I was Just coming to say the same thing!


----------



## DduzDis

meekey7197 said:


> I was Just coming to say the same thing!



Great!  Hopefully they are working and not the broker just now getting to emails.


----------



## mrsap

JereMary said:


> Spied a passing on Facebook. New owners were just notified which means they are working today. I have few details, other than the offer was made on 1/18/19.



Thanks, good to know. I just want to know, so I can make another offer if need be. Can’t believe how long this is taking.


----------



## WDWbride09

JereMary said:


> Spied a passing on Facebook. New owners were just notified which means they are working today. I have few details, other than the offer was made on 1/18/19.


Yep they’re definitely working today. I haven’t heard on the one I am buying but the broker just told me the one I am selling at BLT got bought back by Disney.


----------



## carli_h

WDWbride09 said:


> Yep they’re definitely working today. I haven’t heard on the one I am buying but the broker just told me the one I am selling at BLT got bought back by Disney.



I'm waiting on my BLT contract day 33... seems like it will be bought back also.


----------



## TexasChick123

WDWbride09 said:


> Yep they’re definitely working today. I haven’t heard on the one I am buying but the broker just told me the one I am selling at BLT got bought back by Disney.



What were the details of the contract they bought back? I’m a BLT owner, so I’m always curious about it.


----------



## WDWbride09

carli_h said:


> I'm waiting on my BLT contract day 33... seems like it will be bought back also.



Hopefully they got their fill with this one and let you pass. Good luck!



TexasChick123 said:


> What were the details of the contract they bought back? I’m a BLT owner, so I’m always curious about it.


 
It was a March use year 140 points for $132 pp. No points until 2020.


----------



## belleincanada

belleincanada---$125-$21928-170-BWV-Oct-0/18, 3/19, 170/20- sent 1/18 - PASSED 2/18!

I am SO excited you guys! We're finally DVC owners!!


----------



## DduzDis

belleincanada said:


> belleincanada---$125-$21928-170-BWV-Oct-0/18, 3/19, 170/20- sent 1/18 - PASSED 2/18!
> 
> I am SO excited you guys! We're finally DVC owners!!



Congratulations!!


----------



## thebigman65

belleincanada said:


> belleincanada---$125-$21928-170-BWV-Oct-0/18, 3/19, 170/20- sent 1/18 - PASSED 2/18!
> 
> I am SO excited you guys! We're finally DVC owners!!



So Awesome....Welcome Home!


----------



## SimbaAndSparkles

carli_h said:


> I'm waiting on my BLT contract day 33... seems like it will be bought back also.


I feel you. We submitted for BLT on 1/15 and the wait is killing me!! Passing the time by stalking this forum, obsessively refreshing my email, and planning which resale listing to offer on next 

Congratulations to all who passed, commiserations to those who didn't, and pixie dust for the waiting!


----------



## mrsap

SimbaAndSparkles said:


> I feel you. We submitted for BLT on 1/15 and the wait is killing me!! Passing the time by stalking this forum, obsessively refreshing my email, and planning which resale listing to offer on next
> 
> Congratulations to all who passed, commiserations to those who didn't, and pixie dust for the waiting!



16th here. Any day now... any day!!


----------



## Bryan Burmeister

belleincanada said:


> belleincanada---$125-$21928-170-BWV-Oct-0/18, 3/19, 170/20- sent 1/18 - PASSED 2/18!
> 
> I am SO excited you guys! We're finally DVC owners!!


CONGRATS


----------



## vanjust14

belleincanada said:


> belleincanada---$125-$21928-170-BWV-Oct-0/18, 3/19, 170/20- sent 1/18 - PASSED 2/18!
> 
> I am SO excited you guys! We're finally DVC owners!!


Yay, congratulations!!


----------



## espov

Still waiting since 1/16... this is painful starting to think it will be taken 160 it’s for $138 for BTL...


----------



## adais

espov said:


> Still waiting since 1/16... this is painful starting to think it will be taken 160 it’s for $138 for BTL...


is not over until you get that email but just in case start building a backup list if you plan of trying again that way you have everything done as soon as you found out if your BLT was taken


----------



## mnasf

We had Jan 15th BLT offer bought today (President's Day) by Disney.  So bummed.  We had a Jan. 17th Aulani offer accepted last week.


----------



## carli_h

I wonder why they’ve started buying back BLT again? They don’t seem to be selling any direct at the minute.


----------



## Ashley Strathern

jsand99 said:


> I don't know if they are picking on those resorts but I strongly feel they are picking on us. We felt like we were paying too much for the stripped AKV contract we just had taken because it was $10 more per point than the one we had taken in December but that didn't stop them. I really feel like they know that we took the tour in November, have contacted our guide with questions a few times since, and received mail from DVC and they are trying to frustrate us into buying direct.



Since I submitted my resale purchase, I have seen a substantial increase in email communications for sales and other things from Disney.  More than what we usually get and I swear it's because they are going to exercise ROFR and hope we purchase direct from them again.  I'm on day 31 and waiting for an AKV.


----------



## TexasChick123

Ashley Strathern said:


> Since I submitted my resale purchase, I have seen a substantial increase in email communications for sales and other things from Disney.  More than what we usually get and I swear it's because they are going to exercise ROFR and hope we purchase direct from them again.  I'm on day 31 and waiting for an AKV.



I have also gotten a lot of emails and things in the mail. I think they’re just sending a lot out.


----------



## Darth Poppy

Day 36.....


----------



## TexasChick123

Darth Poppy said:


> Day 36.....



Call your broker and ask for an update from Disney. They can call Disney and see where your contract is in the process. It’s rare, but contracts do get lost by Disney. Most brokers won’t call until you hit Day 31, and you are clearly past that.


----------



## lovin'fl

Darth Poppy said:


> Day 36.....


That's abnormal. The broker probably didn't send it when he said he did.


----------



## mrsap

Darth Poppy said:


> Day 36.....



32


----------



## DduzDis

mrsap said:


> 32



33... Hoping for something today.


----------



## Dracula

mrsap said:


> 32


Day 34 here - waiting patiently


----------



## DduzDis

Dracula said:


> Day 34 here - waiting patiently



Seems like they are backed up with the influx of pre-1/19 submissions and their momentum hit a wall somewhere last week.


----------



## mrsap

DduzDis said:


> 33... Hoping for something today.





lovin'fl said:


> That's abnormal. The broker probably didn't send it when he said he did.



Me too...  I actually left a message for the title company this morning just to confirm the date that it was sent for ROFR.


----------



## TexasChick123

mrsap said:


> Me too...  I actually left a message for the title company this morning just to confirm the date that it was sent for ROFR.



Call your broker. I usually had better luck getting the broker on the phone. Good luck!!!


----------



## mrsap

TexasChick123 said:


> Call your broker. I usually had better luck getting the broker on the phone. Good luck!!!



I feel like I’ve bothered her enough lol


----------



## TexasChick123

mrsap said:


> I feel like I’ve bothered her enough lol



It’s her job. Don’t feel bad. They get paid very well for al of this. Also, I would just ask for an update from Disney. Disney can find your contract and tell the broker when they plan to send the decision.


----------



## mrsap

TexasChick123 said:


> It’s her job. Don’t feel bad. They get paid very well for al of this. Also, I would just ask for an update from Disney. Disney can find your contract and tell the broker when they plan to send the decision.



Humm I never heard of that. Do I ask the broker to do that? I feel like that’s certain doom doing that!!!


----------



## TexasChick123

mrsap said:


> Humm I never heard of that. Do I ask the broker to do that? I feel like that’s certain doom doing that!!!



Yes, they can do that. It’s completely your decision though if you do/don’t want to contact anyone. As I said before, they have lost some contracts before. It’s rare, but it has happened. I’m super impatient, can you tell?!?


----------



## mrsap

TexasChick123 said:


> Yes, they can do that. It’s completely your decision though if you do/don’t want to contact anyone. As I said before, they have lost some contracts before. It’s rare, but it has happened. I’m super impatient, can you tell?!?



I am the same way, but I kind of went into this contract knowing it was just extra points for us, and knowing it was a very low offer. I honestly didn’t think we had a chance from the beginning, but at the same time, I just want to know already because if it is not going to go through, I want to make an offer on another! I think our first resale contract we only waited 14 or 15 days, so this is grueling.


----------



## TexasChick123

mrsap said:


> I am the same way, but I kind of went into this contract knowing it was just extra points for us, and knowing it was a very low offer. I honestly didn’t think we had a chance from the beginning, but at the same time, I just want to know already because if it is not going to go through I want to make an offer on another! I think our first resale contract we only waited 14 or 15 days, so this is grueling.



I get that, and I’ve been there. By the end, you’re just thinking “Take it already! What’s the holdup???” The process is painful for sure.


----------



## lovin'fl

TexasChick123 said:


> I get that, and I’ve been there. By the end, you’re just thinking “Take it already! What’s the holdup???” The process is painful for sure.


They do that so some people will think 'man, I will just buy direct as it's quicker'. I have to admit to thinking that myself at times. May do it next week when I am in WDW.


----------



## mrsap

TexasChick123 said:


> I get that, and I’ve been there. By the end, you’re just thinking “Take it already! What’s the holdup???” The process is painful for sure.



Exactly where I’m at!!!!!


----------



## TexasChick123

lovin'fl said:


> They do that so some people will think 'man, I will just buy direct as it's quicker'. I have to admit to thinking that myself at times. May do it next week when I am in WDW.



I’ve thought it as well but never bought direct. Personally, I always end up telling myself I’d rather hang onto my money than pay direct prices. I don’t think those that buy direct are wrong or made a bad decision at all. It is just too expensive for me when resale is so much cheaper. The “price” I pay for the less expensive bargain is my time. I am willing to “pay” with the excruciating wait. However, time is money, so I completely understand why others won’t “pay” with their time and choose direct over resale.


----------



## Darth Poppy

Seems as though there was a run on contract notifications Tuesday and Wednesday of last week. I will wait patiently through the next two days, and call if no news by Thursday. Emailed with the broker last week, but will call next time.

We weren’t really wanting more points at this time, but decided to pull the trigger on some extra ones to get in before the rule change last month.


----------



## lovin'fl

TexasChick123 said:


> I’ve thought it as well but never bought direct. Personally, I always end up telling myself I’d rather hang onto my money than pay direct prices. I don’t think those that buy direct are wrong or made a bad decision at all. It is just too expensive for me when resale is so much cheaper. The “price” I pay for the less expensive bargain is my time. I am willing to “pay” with the excruciating wait. However, time is money, so I completely understand why others won’t “pay” with their time and choose direct over resale.


And those direct prices... ....lately. My MIL was just asking about BCV (she wants all the perks) and it's now $225...what the heck! But I will only buy small contracts (under 75 pts) direct. It's a tad less painful that way and closer to what resale would be (since smaller contracts are higher with resale). I just want 50 more CCV.


----------



## carli_h

Day 34 for me. My broker called Disney Friday who said we would know yesterday or today, but who knows.


----------



## LadyLvsTramp

We are still waiting BLT sent 1/15 and only because the rules were changing we own 2 direct.  When we purchased got so many developer points it really brought down the cost.
Renting out the extra points really brought down the cost per point.  AKV was the last one we bought direct and since have not seen such great deals.  I hope we hear this week
at least so we are not still waiting.  If it does not go thru will add on at one we own SSR or AKV points less at both resorts resale and I'm done with BLT too rich for us.  Points
are points and I have never had trouble making reservations up to now we happen to love Vero, Saratoga and Animal Kingdom so usually plenty of accommodations.


----------



## Ashlee Moll

Geez, I am on day one and I am already anxious to see what happens.  Some of you seem to be waiting over the 30 days....the wait will slowly drive me....

$107 per point for 120 at AK.  Trying to stay hopeful by planning my wine and food marathon weekend.  

Pixie Dust needed indeed!


----------



## blueant315

Your experiences are making me nervous.  We went into ROFR last week and the 30 day mark will be the day before my birthday.  We're planning for our first use of the points to be a 2020 birthday trip, so we would need to close and get the points in less than a month to make our reservations exactly at the 11 month mark if ours goes over like most seem to be lately.


----------



## jamie3631

Day 33...this wait is brutal. I had our first contract taken on day 29 2 years ago, then we passed our second attempt on day 22. I hope we all hear soon! I really thought we would see alot of activity today!


----------



## jodybird511

jodybird511---$115-$8012-60-AUL-Feb-0/18, 20/19, 60/20, 60/21- sent 2/15

Looking at the current thread, as well as historic threads over the past year, I'm seeing that no Aulani contracts have been taken?  Is that right?  If yes, thoughts on that?  B/c it's not sold out yet?  B/c Disney is having a hard enough time selling the points it already has for Aulani?  Just wondering....  We ended up going with a higher priced contract b/c it was small and the use year we wanted.


----------



## ZYX2008

I'm on day 41.  But I talked to my broker again this morning.  Disney apparently lost my contract, but it has now been "found" and Disney has been asking a lot of questions in the last couple of days.  He says that is a good sign that my contract won't be taken.


----------



## mrsap

ZYX2008 said:


> I'm on day 41.  But I talked to my broker again this morning.  Disney apparently lost my contract, but it has now been "found" and Disney has been asking a lot of questions in the last couple of days.  He says that is a good sign that my contract won't be taken.


----------



## LadyLvsTramp

ZYX2008 said:


> I'm on day 41.  But I talked to my broker again this morning.  Disney apparently lost my contract, but it has now been "found" and Disney has been asking a lot of questions in the last couple of days.  He says that is a good sign that my contract won't be taken.



How terrible and so professional of Disney wonder if anyone in the ROFR department are following this thread?  You never know!


----------



## DduzDis

No news yet again today?!? It seems too quiet these days.


----------



## vanjust14

DduzDis said:


> No news yet again today?!? It seems too quiet these days.



I was just thinking the same thing!  Last Tues and Wed there were so may passes, now nothing.  I'm sorry to those of you still waiting, how frustrating!


----------



## DduzDis

vanjust14 said:


> I was just thinking the same thing!  Last Tues and Wed there were so may passes, now nothing.  I'm sorry to those of you still waiting, how frustrating!



I don't mind the wait IF we know they are making their way to ours.  But, right now it seems like they have checked out and turned off the lights.


----------



## texanlawyer

It's frustrating.  I have a 50 point BLT contract that I'm waiting on that was submitted on 1/16.  At this point, I would just like to know so that I can move on to other contracts and not worry about this one.


----------



## taffeelion

Dracula said:


> Day 34 here - waiting patiently



Day 42  (Day 35 after addendum)...


----------



## SimbaAndSparkles

taffeelion said:


> Day 42  (Day 35 after addendum)...


I’m in the day 35 club


----------



## Lorilais_mommie

Just came to check in and sending everyone pixie dust


----------



## CoensFamily2009

coensfamily2009---$106-$21200-200-SSR-Aug-200/18, 200/19, 200/20 - sent 2/14, waiting


----------



## carli_h

Caved in and phoned the broker. He basically said that ours was on the border in terms of price so would have gone to the board for review rather than waived through (something that wasn’t mentioned when I asked the prices of successful contracts). They had 3 waivers today and ours was one of a number of contracts they’re chasing Disney for a response.

At this point I think they’ll take it, but I just wish they’d let us know as I keep pointlessly checking my email.


----------



## meekey7197

CoensFamily2009 said:


> coensfamily2009---$106-$21200-200-SSR-Aug-200/18, 200/19, 200/20 - sent 2/14, waiting



Good luck! We just had an SSR pass at $103, stripped until 2020.


----------



## CoensFamily2009

meekey7197 said:


> Good luck! We just had an SSR pass at $103, stripped until 2020.



Fingers are triple crossed! Thank you! We LOVE SSR!


----------



## Dracula

jodybird511 said:


> jodybird511---$115-$8012-60-AUL-Feb-0/18, 20/19, 60/20, 60/21- sent 2/15
> 
> Looking at the current thread, as well as historic threads over the past year, I'm seeing that no Aulani contracts have been taken?  Is that right?  If yes, thoughts on that?  B/c it's not sold out yet?  B/c Disney is having a hard enough time selling the points it already has for Aulani?  Just wondering....  We ended up going with a higher priced contract b/c it was small and the use year we wanted.


With Aulani the odds are very much in your favor - this resort has still not sold out, was a major disappointment for DVD. You should have no problem at this price point, even with subsidized dues.


----------



## Katie L

DduzDis said:


> I don't mind the wait IF we know they are making their way to ours.  But, right now it seems like they have checked out and turned off the lights.



I constantly wonder how many jobs these ROFR folks have. Is this a full time gig or do they ROFR on the side while they handle their full time work? Lol.


----------



## vanjust14

Katie L said:


> I constantly wonder how many jobs these ROFR folks have. Is this a full time gig or do they ROFR on the side while they handle their full time work? Lol.


LOL!! I want to work there, I wonder what it's like.  I'd be fired though...


via Imgflip Meme Generator


----------



## DduzDis

DdizDis---$125-$20411-150-BWV-Feb-0/18, 300/19, 150/20- sent 1/17, passed 2/19

I lost patience and emailed my broker.  Good news for us!  Good luck to everyone waiting!!!


----------



## mrsap

DduzDis said:


> DdizDis---$125-$20411-150-BWV-Feb-0/18, 300/19, 150/20- sent 1/17, passed 2/19
> 
> I lost patience and emailed my broker.  Good news for us!  Good luck to everyone waiting!!!



Congrats!!!!!!!


----------



## vanjust14

DduzDis said:


> DdizDis---$125-$20411-150-BWV-Feb-0/18, 300/19, 150/20- sent 1/17, passed 2/19
> 
> I lost patience and emailed my broker.  Good news for us!  Good luck to everyone waiting!!!


Congratulations!!!


----------



## gmshook66

gmshook66---$125-$28398-210-BCV-Feb-17/18, 210/19, 210/20- sent 1/16, taken 2/19


----------



## DduzDis

gmshook66 said:


> gmshook66---$125-$28398-210-BCV-Feb-17/18, 210/19, 210/20- sent 1/16, taken 2/19



Ah man!  Sorry about that!


----------



## TheEnchantedRose

DduzDis said:


> DdizDis---$125-$20411-150-BWV-Feb-0/18, 300/19, 150/20- sent 1/17, passed 2/19
> 
> I lost patience and emailed my broker.  Good news for us!  Good luck to everyone waiting!!!



I've been waiting daily with you!! Yes! We're neighbors now! Congrats!!


----------



## DduzDis

TheEnchantedRose said:


> I've been waiting daily with you!! Yes! We're neighbors now! Congrats!!



Why yes we are!  Thank you!!


----------



## mrsap

gmshook66 said:


> gmshook66---$125-$28398-210-BCV-Feb-17/18, 210/19, 210/20- sent 1/16, taken 2/19



Sorry to hear that.


----------



## TexasChick123

gmshook66 said:


> gmshook66---$125-$28398-210-BCV-Feb-17/18, 210/19, 210/20- sent 1/16, taken 2/19



I’m sorry to see this. $125pp is a good price on BCV.


----------



## SimbaAndSparkles

Just had a frustrating conversation with our broker. He first said that our contract was not actually submitted until Jan 30th so we were not outside 30 days. When I pushed back and told him I had email confirmation from them that it was submitted on the 15th, he suddenly reversed and said “oh, oh yes it was submitted on the 15th”...so now I have concerns that they didn’t submit our contract in time to be grandfathered if it does pass. Broker then said that since it’s taking longer than 30, the contract will most likely be taken. 

I’d really love for Disney to put me out of my misery already!


----------



## TexasChick123

SimbaAndSparkles said:


> Just had a frustrating conversation with our broker. He first said that our contract was not actually submitted until Jan 30th so we were not outside 30 days. When I pushed back and told him I had email confirmation from them that it was submitted on the 15th, he suddenly reversed and said “oh, oh yes it was submitted on the 15th”...so now I have concerns that they didn’t submit our contract in time to be grandfathered if it does pass. Broker then said that since it’s taking longer than 30, the contract will most likely be taken.
> 
> I’d really love for Disney to put me out of my misery already!



Yikes! What company did you use?


----------



## SimbaAndSparkles

TexasChick123 said:


> Yikes! What company did you use?


DVC Resale Market


----------



## Paipt

I am new to this board (did not know that it existed).  I am glad I am not the only one waiting on a "past 30 days" submission (BLT).  I thought for sure I would have heard by now.  Now I get to stalk this site like many others and watch the page count increase (60, 61, 62 . . .).

Best of luck to all who are waiting . . .


----------



## bealne

bealne---$107-$22840-210-AKV-Dec-0/17, 0/18, 210/19, 210/20- sent 2/7


----------



## Bruin_mouse

Bruin_mouse---$155-$31994-200-VGF-Aug-0/18, 35/19, 200/20- sent 1/15, taken 2/19

Darn, I get to hang onto $32,000. Good luck to all you first time buyers!


----------



## mrsap

Bruin_mouse said:


> Bruin_mouse---$155-$31994-200-VGF-Aug-0/18, 35/19, 200/20- sent 1/15, taken 2/19
> 
> Darn, I get to hang onto $32,000. Good luck to all you first time buyers!



So sorry


----------



## TexasChick123

Bruin_mouse said:


> Bruin_mouse---$155-$31994-200-VGF-Aug-0/18, 35/19, 200/20- sent 1/15, taken 2/19
> 
> Darn, I get to hang onto $32,000. Good luck to all you first time buyers!



Booo!!! I’m sorry.


----------



## vanjust14

Bruin_mouse said:


> Bruin_mouse---$155-$31994-200-VGF-Aug-0/18, 35/19, 200/20- sent 1/15, taken 2/19
> 
> Darn, I get to hang onto $32,000. Good luck to all you first time buyers!


Liked your post for your great attitude about it, but sorry it was taken!


----------



## vanjust14

bealne said:


> bealne---$107-$22840-210-AKV-Dec-0/17, 0/18, 210/19, 210/20- sent 2/7


Good luck! My AKV contract for $107 just passed so hopefully yours will too.


----------



## MouseHoneyMoon96

DduzDis said:


> DdizDis---$125-$20411-150-BWV-Feb-0/18, 300/19, 150/20- sent 1/17, passed 2/19
> 
> I lost patience and emailed my broker.  Good news for us!  Good luck to everyone waiting!!!



Congrats and great price with the double points.


----------



## bealne

vanjust14 said:


> Good luck! My AKV contract for $107 just passed so hopefully yours will too.


Thank you!! We had a BLT contract taken already so went a little bit of a different route this time!


----------



## DduzDis

MouseHoneyMoon96 said:


> Congrats and great price with the double points.



Thanks!  With Feb UY being the current month it had me worried.  But worked out in the end.


----------



## mlittig

DVC Resale Market just posted that they had 23 ROFR waivers today


----------



## Paipt

mlittig said:


> DVC Resale Market just posted that they had 23 ROFR waivers today


Out of curiosity, where do you see that post?  Thanks in advance for the help/guidance.

***Never mind - I found it.  Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## TexasChick123

Paipt said:


> Out of curiosity, where do you see that post?  Thanks in advance for the help/guidance.



It’s on their FB page.


----------



## 10CJ

Glad to hear people are starting to hear. Still seems like a lot of people at plus 30 though.


----------



## ScubaCat

CoensFamily2009 said:


> coensfamily2009---$106-$21200-200-SSR-Aug-200/18, 200/19, 200/20 - sent 2/14, waiting


Could you please use the link in post #1 so that could go on the list?  Pretty good deal there for these days!


----------



## ScubaCat

vanjust14 said:


> LOL!! I want to work there, I wonder what it's like. I'd be fired though...



I'd ROFR the job for myself.


----------



## texanlawyer

texanlawyer---$144-$7985-50-BLT-Oct-99/18, 50/19, 50/20- sent 1/16, passed 2/19

Just got the good news.  When I pulled the trigger on this before the 1/19 deadline, I wasn't worried about ROFR since the price per point was on the higher side.  I got nervous the last few days because it was taking so long and I saw on another forum that a similarly priced contract was taken, especially since this contract had all of the 2018 points plus almost all of the 2017 points.  Now I just need to close this and get the points in my account so that I can use the 2017 points before they expire.


----------



## LadyLvsTramp

texanlawyer said:


> texanlawyer---$144-$7985-50-BLT-Oct-99/18, 50/19, 50/20- sent 1/16, passed 2/19
> 
> Just got the good news.  When I pulled the trigger on this before the 1/19 deadline, I wasn't worried about ROFR since the price per point was on the higher side.  I got nervous the last few days because it was taking so long and I saw on another forum that a similarly priced contract was taken, especially since this contract had all of the 2018 points plus almost all of the 2017 points.  Now I just need to close this and get the points in my account so that I can use the 2017 points before they expire.



Congratulations! 
I’m waiting on BLT too 160 pts most don’t think I have a chance!


----------



## Bryan Burmeister

Congratulations  That's nice to have such a loaded contract.





texanlawyer said:


> texanlawyer---$144-$7985-50-BLT-Oct-99/18, 50/19, 50/20- sent 1/16, passed 2/19
> 
> Just got the good news.  When I pulled the trigger on this before the 1/19 deadline, I wasn't worried about ROFR since the price per point was on the higher side.  I got nervous the last few days because it was taking so long and I saw on another forum that a similarly priced contract was taken, especially since this contract had all of the 2018 points plus almost all of the 2017 points.  Now I just need to close this and get the points in my account so that I can use the 2017 points before they expire.


----------



## Wendy98

Wendy98---$143-$4271-25-BWV-Dec-16/18, 25/19, 25/20- sent 1/25, passed 2/19

I told DH that the contract passed.  He didn't even remember we made an offer and were waiting.

Now just waiting to hear about my BLT...


----------



## mrsap

Wendy98 said:


> Wendy98---$143-$4271-25-BWV-Dec-16/18, 25/19, 25/20- sent 1/25, passed 2/19
> 
> I told DH that the contract passed.  He didn't even remember we made an offer and were waiting.
> 
> Now just waiting to hear about my BLT...



Congrats! That’s too funny


----------



## sndral

SimbaAndSparkles said:


> Just had a frustrating conversation with our broker. He first said that our contract was not actually submitted until Jan 30th so we were not outside 30 days. When I pushed back and told him I had email confirmation from them that it was submitted on the 15th, he suddenly reversed and said “oh, oh yes it was submitted on the 15th”...so now I have concerns that they didn’t submit our contract in time to be grandfathered if it does pass. Broker then said that since it’s taking longer than 30, the contract will most likely be taken.
> 
> I’d really love for Disney to put me out of my misery already!


Save your emails saying you were sent to ROFR on 1/15.
Perhaps your broker just slipped and said the wrong date, or was looking at some one else’s paperwork, or perhaps they dropped the ball and didn’t get it to ROFR until 1/30 and that broker is now hoping DVC takes it and then they won’t have to explain their mistake to you.
Good luck, it looks like several folks are beyond 30 days waiting, so if it was sent 1/15 you should hear soon.


----------



## meekey7197

question... if Disney exercised ROFR on a contract shouldn't I be able to look that up in the OCC records? I should find a transaction between the seller and Disney, correct?


----------



## crvetter

meekey7197 said:


> question... if Disney exercised ROFR on a contract shouldn't I be able to look that up in the OCC records? I should find a transaction between the seller and Disney, correct?


I think the answer is yes but not until after the closing date on your contract. Since they have to buy on the exact same terms as your contract it closes then too. Then takes some time to process over at the Comptroller.


----------



## LadyLvsTramp

sndral said:


> Save your emails saying you were sent to ROFR on 1/15.
> Perhaps your broker just slipped and said the wrong date, or was looking at some one else’s paperwork, or perhaps they dropped the ball and didn’t get it to ROFR until 1/30 and that broker is now hoping DVC takes it and then they won’t have to explain their mistake to you.
> Good luck, it looks like several folks are beyond 30 days waiting, so if it was sent 1/15 you should hear soon.



Well we put before the 19th in our contract so they would be shooting themselves in the foot to not get it in. We sent all paperwork and deposit on 14th so I feel confident it was done timely on their part.  We have successfully bought and sold with the TimeShare Store so I have confidence the ball is in Disney’s court at this point.


----------



## princessbride6205

jodybird511 said:


> jodybird511---$115-$8012-60-AUL-Feb-0/18, 20/19, 60/20, 60/21- sent 2/15
> 
> Looking at the current thread, as well as historic threads over the past year, I'm seeing that no Aulani contracts have been taken?  Is that right?  If yes, thoughts on that?  B/c it's not sold out yet?  B/c Disney is having a hard enough time selling the points it already has for Aulani?  Just wondering....  We ended up going with a higher priced contract b/c it was small and the use year we wanted.


I was texting my husband about making an offer on this contract and you beat me to it! It went fast.


----------



## sndral

LadyLvsTramp said:


> Well we put before the 19th in our contract so they would be shooting themselves in the foot to not get it in. We sent all paperwork and deposit on 14th so I feel confident it was done timely on their part.  We have successfully bought and sold with the TimeShare Store so I have confidence the ball is in Disney’s court at this point.


??? I was referring to SimbaAndSparkles’ post that their broker at DVC Resale Market initially said they sent the contract 1/30 then corrected that to 1/15 - I wasn’t commenting on the reason for any of the other over 30 day waiters, I expect there was a rush just before 1/19 thus the longer than usual ROFR.


----------



## pachelbel9

Pachelbel9---$150-$16313-100-PVB-Apr-0/17, 80/18, 100/19, 100/20- sent 02/19/2019


----------



## jodybird511

princessbride6205 said:


> I was texting my husband about making an offer on this contract and you beat me to it! It went fast.



Lol--we had been stalking a small Feb UY contract!


----------



## meekey7197

crvetter said:


> I think the answer is yes but not until after the closing date on your contract. Since they have to buy on the exact same terms as your contract it closes then too. Then takes some time to process over at the Comptroller.



Ah that makes sense!


----------



## LadyLvsTramp

sndral said:


> ??? I was referring to SimbaAndSparkles’ post that their broker at DVC Resale Market initially said they sent the contract 1/30 then corrected that to 1/15 - I wasn’t commenting on the reason for any of the other over 30 day waiters, I expect there was a rush just before 1/19 thus the longer than usual ROFR.



I did not intend to take it personally sorry I came across a little Donald duck!  I know alot of new bidders read this and I was just saying the sponsor of this page has always
been great to work with the Timeshare Store.  We did buy and sell thru them in the past and I am confident they did their best for us with the crazy rush.  Now on 35 days and
I do plan to call today will post the reply I get.


----------



## mrsap

I called yesterday and she said still nothing! Uuuggghhh. 34 days.

 She told me she posts everything on Facebook, however I do not have Facebook! Yes, I am probably one of the few people in the entire world that does not lol


----------



## Dracula

Day 35 - I cracked under the pressure and emailed the broker.


----------



## TexasChick123

I sincerely hope all of you past the 30 day mark get your answers today.  Let's hope for a lot of passes!!!


----------



## DduzDis

TexasChick123 said:


> I sincerely hope all of you past the 30 day mark get your answers today.  Let's hope for a lot of passes!!!



Same!  Good luck everyone!


----------



## carli_h

Congrats to those that passed and sorry to hear those that did not.

Day 35... hope today brings news for those still waiting.


----------



## Darth Poppy

mrsap said:


> She told me she posts everything on Facebook, however I do not have Facebook! Yes, I am probably one of the few people in the entire world that does not lol




I’m right there with you No Facebook/Twitter/Instagram for me either. Don’t need anymore things to keep up with in my life. Figure Disboards keep me busy enough


----------



## espov

carli_h said:


> Congrats to those that passed and sorry to hear those that did not.
> 
> Day 35... hope today brings news for those still waiting.


day 35 from initial submission date (1/16) 33 days from addendum date ( 1/18)--- I JUST WANT TO KNOW.... LOL!!!!!


----------



## Dracula

Dracula said:


> Day 35 - I cracked under the pressure and emailed the broker.


Broker says they were told yesterday by Disney they are significantly backed up, should stay tuned.


----------



## mrsap

Dracula said:


> Broker says they were told yesterday by Disney they are significantly backed up, should stay tuned.



Thanks for sharing that


----------



## espov

Darth Poppy said:


> I’m right there with you No Facebook/Twitter/Instagram for me either. Don’t need anymore things to keep up with in my life. Figure Disboards keep me busy enough


I only have IG yet they don't post anything there--- i have my sister checking the FB page daily just to see if my name appears there before I get the actual email...lol


----------



## JBrad77301

DduzDis said:


> DdizDis---$125-$20411-150-BWV-Feb-0/18, 300/19, 150/20- sent 1/17, passed 2/19
> 
> I lost patience and emailed my broker.  Good news for us!  Good luck to everyone waiting!!!


Grats!!


----------



## JBrad77301

I hope they keep passing on the BWV’s......


----------



## adais

Dracula said:


> Broker says they were told yesterday by Disney they are significantly backed up, should stay tuned.


makes sense since they probably got lots of contracts at the tail end of the deadline.


----------



## CountryKids

Been following this thread for a couple of months, first time posting so I hope I this is correct  

CountryKids---$87-$20096.67-200-AUL-Feb-0/18, 377/19, 200/20-sent 12/31, passed 1/22

This was our first attempt at resale, we purchased direct in 1999. I haven't seen too many Aulani, but since we're from California this works well for us


----------



## teachertink

Is it out of bounds to post which broker we went through for our contracts? It seems that potentially could have an impact on passing or not. Maybe I am wrong as we are new to this but it is interesting to see which brokers have success.


----------



## TexasChick123

What FB group does everyone see where individuals post whether or not they passed?  I've seen this referenced for years, but I have no idea which one it is.  I know about all of the broker FB pages, but this seems to be a non-broker FB page where the actual purchasers and sellers are commenting on whether or not they passed.


----------



## Darth Poppy

Just spoke with our broker. The said they were notified formally but Disney that they are running behind.......
The wait continues


----------



## carli_h

Dracula said:


> Broker says they were told yesterday by Disney they are significantly backed up, should stay tuned.



Hmm, not sure I fully buy this. I was dismissed by my broker along the same lines. I wouldn’t mind but contracts after ours and just the day before have been waived or taken as admitted by my broker. I would appreciate that they’re backed up and I just have to wait if they were clearly working through in date of receipt.


----------



## Dracula

teachertink said:


> Is it out of bounds to post which broker we went through for our contracts? It seems that potentially could have an impact on passing or not. Maybe I am wrong as we are new to this but it is interesting to see which brokers have success.


I don't think so. In my case, for this transaction I went through Fidelity - so they advised me that Disney is backed up.


----------



## JBrad77301

CountryKids said:


> Been following this thread for a couple of months, first time posting so I hope I this is correct
> 
> CountryKids---$87-$20096.67-200-AUL-Feb-0/18, 377/19, 200/20-sent 12/31, passed 1/22
> 
> This was our first attempt at resale, we purchased direct in 1999. I haven't seen too many Aulani, but since we're from California this works well for us


thats a really nice contract, congrats and good job


----------



## sndral

LadyLvsTramp said:


> I did not intend to take it personally sorry I came across a little Donald duck!  I know alot of new bidders read this and I was just saying the sponsor of this page has always
> been great to work with the Timeshare Store.  We did buy and sell thru them in the past and I am confident they did their best for us with the crazy rush.  Now on 35 days and
> I do plan to call today will post the reply I get.


Hope you hear good news!
The Timeshare store was my broker on my resale VGF contract a couple of years ago and I liked them so much that they are also my broker on my AKV that I’m waiting on right now. 
My contract was sent the first week of Feb., so DVC will have to work through the huge pre 1/19 rush before they get to mine.
I’m glad I’m not planning to use those points until late 2020 or up against a banking deadline, so I’m a bit more relaxed about the wait than I have been w/ my previous purchases - of course I’m not yet at 30+ days, we’ll see how I feel in 2 weeks lol.


----------



## TexasChick123

Disney creates a mad dash to buy contracts before a deadline by announcing a new restriction, and then they hide behind being "backed up" to explain their inefficiencies which are present even without the rush.  Unfortunately, this will only continue when all of you are waiting for your points to load into the system (been there).  That process is even more painful because there is nothing to be done on your end.  Last I checked, it was one person who inputs all the information into the online system for every owner.  To say that Disney’s part in the resale process is archaic would be a compliment.  I feel for all of you that are beyond 30 days.  They should just pass them all.  That would move it along in no time.


----------



## LadyLvsTramp

LadylvsTramp---$133-$22988-160-BLT-Feb-0/18, 160/19, 160/20, 160/21-paying dues for 2019- sent 1/15 taken 2/20

The broker said most going beyond 30 days are being taken so sorry to pass along the bad news!  He has been in the business for almost 20 years so
has a good feel for it.  I guess we will just wait since there is no hurry now.  At least we have a little over 500 pts direct so if we do try for another contract it
will need to be a deal.  I think we will try for something less than BLT next time I do feel after all that points are points and usually do not have my heart
set on staying at a specific resort I'm just happy to be on property.


----------



## mrsap

LadyLvsTramp said:


> LadylvsTramp---$133-$22988-160-BLT-Feb-0/18, 160/19, 160/20, 160/21-paying dues for 2019- sent 1/15 taken 2/20
> 
> The broker said most going beyond 30 days are being taken so sorry to pass along the bad news!  He has been in the business for almost 20 years so
> has a good feel for it.  I guess we will just wait since there is no hurry now.  At least we have a little over 500 pts direct so if we do try for another contract it
> will need to be a deal.  I think we will try for something less than BLT next time I do feel after all that points are points and usually do not have my heart
> set on staying at a specific resort I'm just happy to be on property.



Sorry to hear that


----------



## TexasChick123

LadyLvsTramp said:


> LadylvsTramp---$133-$22988-160-BLT-Feb-0/18, 160/19, 160/20, 160/21-paying dues for 2019- sent 1/15 taken 2/20
> 
> The broker said most going beyond 30 days are being taken so sorry to pass along the bad news!  He has been in the business for almost 20 years so
> has a good feel for it.  I guess we will just wait since there is no hurry now.  At least we have a little over 500 pts direct so if we do try for another contract it
> will need to be a deal.  I think we will try for something less than BLT next time I do feel after all that points are points and usually do not have my heart
> set on staying at a specific resort I'm just happy to be on property.



I'm sorry they took this.  I think I was editing my post (typos galore) when you posted your update because I didn't see it.  Don't give up on BLT.  It really is an amazing resort and worth it for the standard view rooms with that walk to MK.


----------



## carli_h

LadyLvsTramp said:


> LadylvsTramp---$133-$22988-160-BLT-Feb-0/18, 160/19, 160/20, 160/21-paying dues for 2019- sent 1/15 taken 2/20
> 
> The broker said most going beyond 30 days are being taken so sorry to pass along the bad news!  He has been in the business for almost 20 years so
> has a good feel for it.  I guess we will just wait since there is no hurry now.  At least we have a little over 500 pts direct so if we do try for another contract it
> will need to be a deal.  I think we will try for something less than BLT next time I do feel after all that points are points and usually do not have my heart
> set on staying at a specific resort I'm just happy to be on property.



I was given this impression yesterday when the broker indicated it took longer to do the buy back documentation than to waive. I just wish Disney said we’ll be buying back rather than just keep us hanging on. 

I have a back up plan which is to buy a bigger but cheaper contract. However I’m in the UK and my husband wants us to see how Brexit will impact the exchange rate so I guess I’ll still have to wait a few more weeks. I’ve been looking at a few contracts.

Should we go for a 350 ish point contact or 2 smaller contracts to make it easier to sell?


----------



## TexasChick123

carli_h said:


> I was given this impression yesterday when the broker indicated it took longer to do the buy back documentation than to waive. I just wish Disney said we’ll be buying back rather than just keep us hanging on.
> 
> I have a back up plan which is to buy a bigger but cheaper contract. However I’m in the UK and my husband wants us to see how Brexit will impact the exchange rate so I guess I’ll still have to wait a few more weeks. I’ve been looking at a few contracts.
> 
> Should we go for a 350 ish point contact or 2 smaller contracts to make it easier to sell?



It's really a personal choice.  There are pros and cons to both.  With one 350 point contract, you can probably get it for cheaper because the price per point and closing costs will be less.  If you go for 2 smaller contracts, then you will pay more per point and have to pay closing costs twice BUT it is easier to sell a smaller contract than one huge one.  Just do the math on both scenarios to see what you're comfortable with.


----------



## KPeterso

LadyLvsTramp said:


> LadylvsTramp---$133-$22988-160-BLT-Feb-0/18, 160/19, 160/20, 160/21-paying dues for 2019- sent 1/15 taken 2/20
> 
> The broker said most going beyond 30 days are being taken so sorry to pass along the bad news!  He has been in the business for almost 20 years so
> has a good feel for it.  I guess we will just wait since there is no hurry now.  At least we have a little over 500 pts direct so if we do try for another contract it
> will need to be a deal.  I think we will try for something less than BLT next time I do feel after all that points are points and usually do not have my heart
> set on staying at a specific resort I'm just happy to be on property.



Guess I was lucky. Mine went over 30 days and did pass (still kind surprised that it did). So some hope for those waiting. I feel for you since I was just there a week ago and seeing things later than mine passing was so frustrating!


----------



## Dracula

I also got my answer this afternoon:
Dracula---$120-$64495-500-BLT-Feb-0/18, 500/19, 500/20- sent 1/16, taken 2/20
No problem, will try again, maybe.


----------



## vanjust14

Dracula said:


> I also got my answer this afternoon:
> Dracula---$120-$64495-500-BLT-Feb-0/18, 500/19, 500/20- sent 1/16, taken 2/20
> No problem, will try again, maybe.


Ugh, so sorry it was taken.


----------



## carli_h

Dracula said:


> I also got my answer this afternoon:
> Dracula---$120-$64495-500-BLT-Feb-0/18, 500/19, 500/20- sent 1/16, taken 2/20
> No problem, will try again, maybe.



Sorry that it’s not good news. Glad you finally got an answer.

I’m the same day, but different broker so hopefully I’ll hear something soon.


----------



## espov

LadyLvsTramp said:


> LadylvsTramp---$133-$22988-160-BLT-Feb-0/18, 160/19, 160/20, 160/21-paying dues for 2019- sent 1/15 taken 2/20
> 
> The broker said most going beyond 30 days are being taken so sorry to pass along the bad news!  He has been in the business for almost 20 years so
> has a good feel for it.  I guess we will just wait since there is no hurry now.  At least we have a little over 500 pts direct so if we do try for another contract it
> will need to be a deal.  I think we will try for something less than BLT next time I do feel after all that points are points and usually do not have my heart
> set on staying at a specific resort I'm just happy to be on property.


looks  like not a good day for BLT I’m still waiting from 1/16; doesn’t look too good for me


----------



## DduzDis

Wow, they were hungry for BLT this round. So sorry, but best of luck if you do try again!


----------



## CoensFamily2009

ScubaCat said:


> Could you please use the link in post #1 so that could go on the list?  Pretty good deal there for these days!


I tried and it wasn't working! lol I will try again!


----------



## CoensFamily2009

ScubaCat said:


> Could you please use the link in post #1 so that could go on the list?  Pretty good deal there for these days!



Husband got it!

Coensfamily2009---$106-$24500-200-SSR-Aug-200/17, 200/18, 200/19, 200/20- sent 2/14


----------



## Lyusuf27

Lyusuf27---$106-$17396-150-SSR-Mar-8/18, 300/19, 150/20, 150/21- sent 1/22

Day 29 and getting very impatient, what time of day do they normally let you know if you’ve passed?


----------



## mrsg00fy

So sorry to see so many taken! They really are going after BLT hard.  My confidence in ours going through is diminishing by the day.....but maybe the post 1/19 submissions will fare better?


----------



## TexasChick123

Sorry to everyone that had one taken today. 



mrsg00fy said:


> So sorry to see so many taken! They really are going after BLT hard.  My confidence in ours going through is diminishing by the day.....but maybe the post 1/19 submissions will fare better?



I’ve been wondering the same thing about post-1/19 contracts. I hope yours makes it through!!! It’s a great price.


----------



## carli_h

espov said:


> looks  like not a good day for BLT I’m still waiting from 1/16; doesn’t look too good for me


Still waiting too...


----------



## LadyLvsTramp

Lyusuf27 said:


> Lyusuf27---$106-$17396-150-SSR-Mar-8/18, 300/19, 150/20, 150/21- sent 1/22
> 
> Day 29 and getting very impatient, what time of day do they normally let you know if you’ve passed?



They did not notify us I called then they told me it came in this morning!


----------



## meekey7197

Lyusuf27 said:


> Lyusuf27---$106-$17396-150-SSR-Mar-8/18, 300/19, 150/20, 150/21- sent 1/22
> 
> Day 29 and getting very impatient, what time of day do they normally let you know if you’ve passed?



I was notified of passing right around noon both times, by DVC resale market. They called us late in the evening when we had one that was taken.


----------



## kboo

Bruin_mouse said:


> Bruin_mouse---$155-$31994-200-VGF-Aug-0/18, 35/19, 200/20- sent 1/15, taken 2/19
> 
> Darn, I get to hang onto $32,000. Good luck to all you first time buyers!



Ugh. so sorry to hear. That did not seem like a crazy low price for the contract; I was pretty sure you'd pass. 




LadyLvsTramp said:


> LadylvsTramp---$133-$22988-160-BLT-Feb-0/18, 160/19, 160/20, 160/21-paying dues for 2019- sent 1/15 taken 2/20



Ugh. So sorry. 




carli_h said:


> Should we go for a 350 ish point contact or 2 smaller contracts to make it easier to sell?



You might be able to get the benefit of a decently lower price with a 200 pt contract, and maybe a 200+150 split would make each one easier to sell. 



Dracula said:


> Dracula---$120-$64495-500-BLT-Feb-0/18, 500/19, 500/20- sent 1/16, taken 2/20
> No problem, will try again, maybe.



Sorry about that one - I was really cheering for you.


----------



## pangyal

Pangyal---$102-$20454-180-AKV-Dec-0/17, 180/18, 180/19, 180/20- sent 2/20

Last one was taken...the first contract we’ve ever had that happen to. We shall see if this is a twofer !


----------



## disneymagicRN

disneymagicrn---$95-$12843-120-SSR-Jun-0/17, 0/18, 187/19, 120/20- sent 2/20

I'm nervous this won't make it through!  This is our first purchase.  I'm excited to book that first trip!


----------



## adais

Bruin_mouse said:


> Bruin_mouse---$155-$31994-200-VGF-Aug-0/18, 35/19, 200/20- sent 1/15, taken 2/19
> 
> Darn, I get to hang onto $32,000. Good luck to all you first time buyers!


ahhh sucks !!! are you going for a different one ?


----------



## kboo

pangyal said:


> Pangyal---$102-$20454-180-AKV-Dec-0/17, 180/18, 180/19, 180/20- sent 2/20
> 
> Last one was taken...the first contract we’ve ever had that happen to. We shall see if this is a twofer !



Are you selling, or buying? That's a great price for a buyer. 



disneymagicRN said:


> disneymagicrn---$95-$12843-120-SSR-Jun-0/17, 0/18, 187/19, 120/20- sent 2/20
> 
> I'm nervous this won't make it through!  This is our first purchase.  I'm excited to book that first trip!



Great price! Good luck! They can't take them all! Gotta figure that they will run out of $ to feed the ROFR beast at some point, and they'd be focusing on contracts submitted before 1/19 ....


----------



## pangyal

Buying! Again! Much to my amazement


----------



## ScubaCat

CoensFamily2009 said:


> I tried and it wasn't working! lol I will try again!



What issue were you having?  Just curious in case there's something that needs to be fixed


----------



## ScubaCat

pangyal said:


> Buying! Again! Much to my amazement



I'd better go put on my shocked face! ...   

There we go!


----------



## Paipt

Dracula said:


> I also got my answer this afternoon:
> Dracula---$120-$64495-500-BLT-Feb-0/18, 500/19, 500/20- sent 1/16, taken 2/20
> No problem, will try again, maybe.


This was a great price that you settled on with the seller.  It does not sound like you are too broken up about having it taken, but kudos for negotiating a great deal.


----------



## LadyLvsTramp

Ladylvstramp---$125-$23029-175-BLT-Feb-0/18, 85/19, 175/20, 175/21-Dues Pro Rated- sent 2/20

Found this deal could not pass it up may be taken but they cannot take them all!   Seller had listed at $129 a point nothing to loose but time and possibly helping a seller in a difficult position.  Almost the same price as the 160 points for $133 a point Disney took today!


----------



## TexasChick123

LadyLvsTramp said:


> Ladylvstramp---$125-$23029-175-BLT-Feb-0/18, 85/19, 175/20, 175/21-Dues Pro Rated- sent 2/20
> 
> Found this deal could not pass it up may be taken but they cannot take them all!   Nothing to loose but time and possibly helping a seller in a difficult position.  Almost the same price as the 160 points for $133 a point Disney took today!



You have the right attitude.  One will make it through if you keep trying.  Good luck!!!


----------



## TexasChick123

pangyal said:


> Pangyal---$102-$20454-180-AKV-Dec-0/17, 180/18, 180/19, 180/20- sent 2/20
> 
> Last one was taken...the first contract we’ve ever had that happen to. We shall see if this is a twofer !



Good luck!  That's a great price for AKV!


----------



## mrsap

It’s official- it was taken!

We knew we didn’t have a shot, but it was worth trying.

mrsap---$90-$19500-210-SSR-Oct-0/18, 0/19, 210/20- sent 1/15, taken 2/20

Good luck everyone!!


----------



## Lumpy1106

Paipt said:


> This was a great price that you settled on with the seller.  It does not sound like you are too broken up about having it taken, but kudos for negotiating a great deal.


Just saved Disney about $10k.  I guess that's a good thing?


----------



## TexasChick123

mrsap said:


> It’s official- it was taken!
> 
> We knew we didn’t have a shot, but it was worth trying.
> 
> mrsap---$90-$19500-210-SSR-Oct-0/18, 0/19, 210/20- sent 1/15, taken 2/20
> 
> Good luck everyone!!



Man! I never looked at your contract details. Great job negotiating. Sorry they took it.


----------



## LadyLvsTramp

LadylvsTramp---$133-$22988-160-BLT-Feb-0/18, 160/19, 160/20, 160/21-paying dues for 2019- sent 1/15 taken 2/20

Well my new motto go Low because they can’t take them all!


----------



## Bruin_mouse

adais said:


> ahhh sucks !!! are you going for a different one ?



Nah. I was just giving it a go before the deadline. I already have plenty of points at VGC, Aulani, and BLT. I think I’ll wait to see if they decide to put a DVC component in the rumored Epcot Future World project before I commit to anything else. For what it’s worth my agent told me they took a VGF contract at $154 too.


----------



## adais

Bruin_mouse said:


> Nah. I was just giving it a go before the deadline. I already have plenty of points at VGC, Aulani, and BLT. I think I’ll wait to see if they decide to put a DVC component in the rumored Epcot Future World project before I commit to anything else. For what it’s worth my agent told me they took a VGF contract at $154 too.


we are on our halfway point day 15 if our BLT gets taken is renting because it would put us too late to wait for another contract for the 11 month window to book.


----------



## Axelskater

Axelskater---$132-$34014-250-PVB-Dec-238/18, 12/19, 250/20-'18 pts non-bankable- sent 2/19
Hoping this one skates through so we'll complete our collection of the monorail resorts!


----------



## carli_h

Day 36... I think I’ll hear today. I have thought that before though!


----------



## Darth Poppy

carli_h said:


> Day 36... I think I’ll hear today. I have thought that before though!




Same here. Every morning I wake up thinking “this is the day”


----------



## LadyLvsTramp

Dracula said:


> I also got my answer this afternoon:
> Dracula---$120-$64495-500-BLT-Feb-0/18, 500/19, 500/20- sent 1/16, taken 2/20
> No problem, will try again, maybe.



i'm sorry you did not get this I was really down but found another the same day it just shows plenty of deals still available.  I feel they cannot take them all and I 
think this seller was anxious so accepted our offer to try!  Now that it is after the rush of the 19th perhaps we will have better luck.


----------



## espov

Darth Poppy said:


> Same here. Every morning I wake up thinking “this is the day”



Same here....going on day 35


----------



## Darth Poppy

Day 38


----------



## Katie L

With many going well over 30 days it seems - could folks have set their closing for 31 days from submission? Then disney misses out on ROFR? Of course, I know the mouse always wins - but always trying to think of the "what could be"s...


----------



## Dracula

OK, going back to business - which these days seems to be negotiating good deals for the greedy Mouse:

Dracula---$125-$66910-500-BLT-Feb-0/18, 500/19, 500/20- sent 2/21


----------



## Bryan Burmeister

Katie L said:


> With many going well over 30 days it seems - could folks have set their closing for 31 days from submission? Then disney misses out on ROFR? Of course, I know the mouse always wins - but always trying to think of the "what could be"s...


I've wondered this myself.  I felt it was too obvious a strategy that no one would use it, so I must have been missing something.


----------



## espov

Katie L said:


> With many going well over 30 days it seems - could folks have set their closing for 31 days from submission? Then disney misses out on ROFR? Of course, I know the mouse always wins - but always trying to think of the "what could be"s...


My contract can't close until 10/29/2019 and out of the 160 pts only 138 are available for 2020; i selected this contract bc i figured it would turn them off that there are no current points and missing future points. YET i'm still waiting day 35...


----------



## Paipt

Dracula said:


> OK, going back to business - which these days seems to be negotiating good deals for the greedy Mouse:
> 
> Dracula---$125-$66910-500-BLT-Feb-0/18, 500/19, 500/20- sent 2/21


I love this post and your resilience!  You went from "maybe" to another accepted offer in record time.  Here's hoping the greedy mouse lets this one go . . .


----------



## Dracula

Paipt said:


> I love this post and your resilience!  You went from "maybe" to another accepted offer in record time.  Here's hoping the greedy mouse lets this one go . . .


Thank you for the kind wishes. We already purchased five resales with no issue before 2017, so having a few points on other contracts helps. The way I look at this, if we get a few points at discounted price it's great, otherwise we keep the money and have other options - the world is bigger than WDW. Still, would never buy a timeshare direct - from an investment standpoint it is insane to sink cash in an asset that is worth 60% of paid price from Day 1. Perhaps "insane" is not the right word, should say "magic".


----------



## Bryan Burmeister

Dracula said:


> Thank you for the kind wishes. We already purchased five resales with no issue before 2017, so having a few points on other contracts helps. The way I look at this, if we get a few points at discounted price it's great, otherwise we keep the money and have other options - the world is bigger than WDW. Still, would never buy a timeshare direct - from an investment standpoint it is insane to sink cash in an asset that is worth 60% of paid price from Day 1. Perhaps "insane" is not the right word, should say "magic".


How do you use that many points?  That seems awesome to have so many.


----------



## Dracula

Bryan Burmeister said:


> How do you use that many points?  That seems awesome to have so many.


We use points to stay in the beach resorts or WDW; working from the home office at Vero Beach is great in the summer! then if we have a surplus, we rent out a few points to help pay the dues.


----------



## Lumpy1106

Dracula said:


> OK, going back to business - which these days seems to be negotiating good deals for the greedy Mouse:
> 
> Dracula---$125-$66910-500-BLT-Feb-0/18, 500/19, 500/20- sent 2/21


Not for nothing, and honestly wish you luck, but I don't see this having much of a chance.  I can see why the seller would agree to such a low price because of the size of the contract, but that's not an issue for Disney; they can split it up however they like.  But hey, if you can sneak one 5-hole and get BLT at such a good price, why not?

Edit to add;Disney aught to do you a solid and let you have this one since you already gave them an opportunity to snag an even better deal on the last one.  Sadly I doubt that's how it works.


----------



## skippytx

Dracula said:


> OK, going back to business - which these days seems to be negotiating good deals for the greedy Mouse:
> 
> Dracula---$125-$66910-500-BLT-Feb-0/18, 500/19, 500/20- sent 2/21



Good luck! I saw that contract pop up and thought it was a pretty good deal.  I've kicked the idea around of buying a huge contract like that and renting out half the points every year to cover the annual dues.  I'm not in the position to commit that kind of money to doing it though, at least not right now, but I've thought about it.


----------



## espov

Espov---$138-$23290-160-BLT-Feb-0/18, 0/19, 138/20, 160/21- sent 1/17, taken 2/21


----------



## TexasChick123

espov said:


> Espov---$138-$23290-160-BLT-Feb-0/18, 0/19, 138/20, 160/21- sent 1/17, taken 2/21



I’m sorry. There are a lot of good BLT contracts right now if you want to try again. This one seems to be in line with all the “market value” contracts. It still stinks when they take them.


----------



## Katie L

espov said:


> My contract can't close until 10/29/2019 and out of the 160 pts only 138 are available for 2020; i selected this contract bc i figured it would turn them off that there are no current points and missing future points. YET i'm still waiting day 35...



Not to be a negative Nelly but it seems like they are going for stripped contracts more often than loaded. Which is a further data point that is completely confusing and makes for no pattern with these silly buy backs.


----------



## Paipt

espov said:


> Espov---$138-$23290-160-BLT-Feb-0/18, 0/19, 138/20, 160/21- sent 1/17, taken 2/21


So sorry.


----------



## espov

Katie L said:


> Not to be a negative Nelly but it seems like they are going for stripped contracts more often than loaded. Which is a further data point that is completely confusing and makes for no pattern with these silly buy backs.



Just got the email, it was taken. Not sure I will try again, i felt a little pressured to get it in before new restrictions. Now there is no real sense of urgency anymore.


----------



## Katie L

espov said:


> Just got the email, it was taken. Not sure I will try again, i felt a little pressured to get it in before new restrictions. Now there is no real sense of urgency anymore.



I'm sorry. I was afraid this was likely to happen. Also with how they hiked BLT direct that same week.


----------



## texanlawyer

Dracula said:


> OK, going back to business - which these days seems to be negotiating good deals for the greedy Mouse:
> 
> Dracula---$125-$66910-500-BLT-Feb-0/18, 500/19, 500/20- sent 2/21



I was watching that contract too, mainly out of curiosity since it's large number of points.  That's a great price and I hope you get past ROFR.


----------



## LadyLvsTramp

texanlawyer said:


> I was watching that contract too, mainly out of curiosity since it's large number of points.  That's a great price and I hope you get past ROFR.



Ha we are sending one for the same amount per point.  Ours is 175 points and was listed at $129 so we offered $125 sending the deposit today.
Wishing you all the best perhaps they will get the message if we refuse to inflate the BLT price in resale.


----------



## carli_h

espov said:


> Espov---$138-$23290-160-BLT-Feb-0/18, 0/19, 138/20, 160/21- sent 1/17, taken 2/21



Sorry to see this, I would have guessed that you’d have got your contract.


----------



## carli_h

Darth Poppy said:


> Day 38


I think we’re the forgotten ones! I think everyone else has heard


----------



## TexasChick123

carli_h said:


> I think we’re the forgotten ones! I think everyone else has heard



Had your broker checked on the status of your contract to make sure they didn’t lose it?


----------



## carli_h

TexasChick123 said:


> Had your broker checked on the status of your contract to make sure they didn’t lose it?


I called last Friday and they said we’d hear Monday or Tuesday. I called Tuesday and was told they’d emailed Disney about our contract along with a few others and that they were just backed up. 

I’ll call tomorrow afternoon if I don’t hear anything in the meantime.


----------



## TexasChick123

carli_h said:


> I called last Friday and they said we’d hear Monday or Tuesday. I called Tuesday and was told they’d emailed Disney about our contract along with a few others and that they were just backed up.
> 
> I’ll call tomorrow afternoon if I don’t hear anything in the meantime.



Sounds like you’re on the ball about it. Sorry it’s taking so long to hear back.


----------



## espov

Katie L said:


> I'm sorry. I was afraid this was likely to happen. Also with how they hiked BLT direct that same week.


Yes, once I saw the updated prices- I knew my offer was too good to be passed up by them. However, i was banking on the fact that there are no points until 2020 as a sure thing... oh well--- they win again..lol


----------



## TexasChick123

Well, a lot of people say DVD doesn’t want to have all this inventory and pay MF’s on it. If the contracts are stripped until 2020 with the seller crediting MF’s through 2020, that may be atttractive to them. Maybe they’re trying to bulk up on some inventory while the prices are still lower compared to direct and save themselves from paying MF’s. Once the prices start to rise (if they do), then they won’t be buying back as many.


----------



## Dracula

LadyLvsTramp said:


> Ha we are sending one for the same amount per point.  Ours is 175 points and was listed at $129 so we offered $125 sending the deposit today.
> Wishing you all the best perhaps they will get the message if we refuse to inflate the BLT price in resale.


Good luck to you! I feel the market value for BLT is somewhere around $120 per point, and we are in a disruption caused by increased ROFR activity. Once they reduce their intervention prices would go to more reasonable levels, like AUL or VBR.


----------



## meekey7197

TexasChick123 said:


> Well, a lot of people say DVD doesn’t want to have all this inventory and pay MF’s on it. If the contracts are stripped until 2020 with the seller crediting MF’s through 2020, that may be atttractive to them. Maybe they’re trying to bulk up on some inventory while the prices are still lower compared to direct and save themselves from paying MF’s. Once the prices start to rise (if they do), then they won’t be buying back as many.



This is my husband’s theory. The stripped contracts and those with seller paying dues are probably more attractive at this point.


----------



## Dracula

TexasChick123 said:


> Well, a lot of people say DVD doesn’t want to have all this inventory and pay MF’s on it. If the contracts are stripped until 2020 with the seller crediting MF’s through 2020, that may be atttractive to them. Maybe they’re trying to bulk up on some inventory while the prices are still lower compared to direct and save themselves from paying MF’s. Once the prices start to rise (if they do), then they won’t be buying back as many.


Cost of capital for DVD must be around 15% - I cannot imagine them spending money on points that cannot be sold this year.


----------



## moxiemom

Based on history in this thread.... I fully expect this one too be taken

Moxiemom---$150-$22580-140-VGF-Aug-0/17, 33/18, 140/19, 140/20- sent 2/21


----------



## Bryan Burmeister

Dracula said:


> Cost of capital for DVD must be around 15% - I cannot imagine them spending money on points that cannot be sold this year.


Not saying you are wrong, but that seems really high.  What factors do you think would cause that?  I would guess closer to 5% without any inside knowledge due to the fact they are like a financial company in a lot of ways.  Especially in the context of ROFR purchases.


----------



## moxiemom

meekey7197 said:


> This is my husband’s theory. The stripped contracts and those with seller paying dues are probably more attractive at this point.


I don't think stripped vs full really matters to DVD. They only sell them with full points so Mickie must be magically filling up those stripped contracts.


----------



## espov

TexasChick123 said:


> Well, a lot of people say DVD doesn’t want to have all this inventory and pay MF’s on it. If the contracts are stripped until 2020 with the seller crediting MF’s through 2020, that may be atttractive to them. Maybe they’re trying to bulk up on some inventory while the prices are still lower compared to direct and save themselves from paying MF’s. Once the prices start to rise (if they do), then they won’t be buying back as many.




So do you think a contract for bay lake tower with full points and buyer paying would have a better chance. Husband said go ahead make one more offer, don't know if i want to try VGF or Polynesian or give BLT one more chance. Any insight is appreciated. Broker said VGF and Polynesian seem to be getting waived at a much larger rate than BLT


----------



## Lorilais_mommie

LadyLvsTramp said:


> LadylvsTramp---$133-$22988-160-BLT-Feb-0/18, 160/19, 160/20, 160/21-paying dues for 2019- sent 1/15 taken 2/20
> 
> Well my new motto go Low because they can’t take them all!



what's a motto??  nothing. What's a motto with you?"  couldn't resist!

im so sorry you lost this one.. good motto to have though! hope you try again soon



Katie L said:


> Not to be a negative Nelly but it seems like they are going for stripped contracts more often than loaded. Which is a further data point that is completely confusing and makes for no pattern with these silly buy backs.



I notice this too. My BLT that got through was triple point loaded and figured after the price increase they would pick it up for sure!  I never dreamed they would be going after stripped contracts. 



TexasChick123 said:


> Well, a lot of people say DVD doesn’t want to have all this inventory and pay MF’s on it. If the contracts are stripped until 2020 with the seller crediting MF’s through 2020, that may be attractive to them. Maybe they’re trying to bulk up on some inventory while the prices are still lower compared to direct and save themselves from paying MF’s. Once the prices start to rise (if they do), then they won’t be buying back as many.


 
This is very likely.. I think they were planning on selling ALOT of small add-ons once the 2020 point charts were released. It would also explain the increase in buy backs DVC resale market reported in dec 2018..
Once they rolled back the point charts, they may not want to be sitting on those points until they figure out what they are going to do with 2021 point charts. which I'm sure we will all be watch closely.


----------



## JereMary

LadyLvsTramp said:


> Ha we are sending one for the same amount per point.  Ours is 175 points and was listed at $129 so we offered $125 sending the deposit today.
> Wishing you all the best perhaps they will get the message if we refuse to inflate the BLT price in resale.


There are a lot of BLT contracts available on resale sites. They can't take them all! Get the deal.


----------



## Lorilais_mommie

espov said:


> So do you think a contract for bay lake tower with full points and buyer paying would have a better chance. Husband said go ahead make one more offer, don't know if i want to try VGF or Polynesian or give BLT one more chance. Any insight is appreciated. Broker said VGF and Polynesian seem to be getting waived at a much larger rate than BLT



Tips I've learned form reading here while buying resale  BLT: 
- From what I've seen getting pick up.. most were striped. 
- I would also stay away from Feb use year if you can. Seems to be on radar. (ours that passed was Aug if that helps) 
- I've also seen advised here many times. Buyer pay the MF and closing. makes its less attractive to the ROFR monster. 

I'm going to add one more tip.. its just a theory.. look for a weird number point contract. We have had our AKL 123 and BLT 309 both pass..  my DH think it might be harder for DVC to break those point up. but who really knows, I'm going with the drunken monkey theory I read a few pages back!


----------



## CoensFamily2009

ScubaCat said:


> What issue were you having?  Just curious in case there's something that needs to be fixed



Oh noooo it was all me! lol I can't add properly apparently, but my husband can! lol


----------



## DduzDis

espov said:


> So do you think a contract for bay lake tower with full points and buyer paying would have a better chance. Husband said go ahead make one more offer, don't know if i want to try VGF or Polynesian or give BLT one more chance. Any insight is appreciated. Broker said VGF and Polynesian seem to be getting waived at a much larger rate than BLT



Just FWIW - I had a stripped $118 pp BWV taken and a loaded $125 BWV passed.  I can't say if it was the price increase or the points they would have had to pay MF on.  As far as which resort, I think you have to go with where you most want to stay. There is no guarantee any contract will pass.  I would simply put together the best deal for yourselves and let the dice roll on ROFR...


----------



## DduzDis

Lorilais_mommie said:


> , I'm going with the drunken monkey theory I read a few pages back!



I am convinced there is definitely a drunken monkey....


----------



## Dracula

Bryan Burmeister said:


> Not saying you are wrong, but that seems really high.  What factors do you think would cause that?  I would guess closer to 5% without any inside knowledge due to the fact they are like a financial company in a lot of ways.  Especially in the context of ROFR purchases.


See this link here - Disney's return on invested capital is close to 16%. https://www.gurufocus.com/term/ROIC/DIS/ROIC-/Walt-Disney-Co
This means that, when they look at what projects to invest in, they probably give priority to projects that return at least this average 16% - like a new Star Wars ride or a new Marvel movie. Purchasing points so they can sit on them for one year does not make much sense, unless somehow the points would increase in value by a significant amount. But most of the increase in the value of BLT points is driven by the ROFR purchases - the more they ROFR, the higher the price. If really sounds like a bubble.


----------



## Bryan Burmeister

Dracula said:


> See this link here - Disney's return on invested capital is close to 16%. https://www.gurufocus.com/term/ROIC/DIS/ROIC-/Walt-Disney-Co
> This means that, when they look at what projects to invest in, they probably give priority to projects that return at least this average 16% - like a new Star Wars ride or a new Marvel movie. Purchasing points so they can sit on them for one year does not make much sense, unless somehow the points would increase in value by a significant amount. But most of the increase in the value of BLT points is driven by the ROFR purchases - the more they ROFR, the higher the price. If really sounds like a bubble.



Ok, we can agree their ROIC is 16%, that makes sense.  That same article you linked says that their WACC (Weighted average COST of capital) is around 5%.  I thought you were referring to this number in your comment, so that is why I was surprised.  Glad for the clarification


----------



## TexasChick123

I’d recommend looking for the best deal. Sometimes the best deal is a higher priced contract with more points available now if you can rent them out to offset the cost. They are passing on more VGF than BLT because VGF is more expensive than BLT, IMO.


----------



## LadyLvsTramp

Can anyone here offer advice or opinion? If you sign a contract with 90 points available this use year and before it closes the seller uses some of the points does that void the contract.  I was told the contract by Florida law has to be the same a the agreement/contract you signed?  I’m asking for a clause told I’m not getting one!


----------



## crvetter

Dracula said:


> See this link here - Disney's return on invested capital is close to 16%. https://www.gurufocus.com/term/ROIC/DIS/ROIC-/Walt-Disney-Co
> This means that, when they look at what projects to invest in, they probably give priority to projects that return at least this average 16% - like a new Star Wars ride or a new Marvel movie. Purchasing points so they can sit on them for one year does not make much sense, unless somehow the points would increase in value by a significant amount. But most of the increase in the value of BLT points is driven by the ROFR purchases - the more they ROFR, the higher the price. If really sounds like a bubble.


It is definitely a bubble. The resale prices of DVC are most definitely dictated to some degree by Disney because of ROFR (this is the precise reason to have ROFR, which is to prevent something selling below what the person/entity exercising ROFR, Disney, feels); to be honest how many people offer a little extra to get through--this little amount added sums up to a lot over time. Ultimately leading to cost creep.

Now the question to be asked is Disney buying points to fill the need for Direct purchasers who wouldn't buy otherwise? I would say no; this is a by-product of their main intention which is to inflate resale prices and protect their brands interest/image. Their sale numbers of direct purchasers at sold out resorts is so minuscule to the number at the current market resort seem to support the fact that it isn't their main business line of DVC nor that important to financials. The only resort I see them legitimately want to buy through ROFR (for more direct financial reasons) is OKW to prevent the end of life issue over there that they will have. Disney having to maintain 12 years on a large chunk of points.


----------



## Lorilais_mommie

TexasChick123 said:


> I’d recommend looking for the best deal. Sometimes the best deal is a higher priced contract with more points available now if you can rent them out to offset the cost. They are passing on more VGF than BLT because VGF is more expensive than BLT, IMO.



Also remember BLT has lower MF..


----------



## bama314

bama314---$140-$23030-160-BLT-Feb-0/18, 0/19, 160/20- sent 1/16, taken 2/21

We were really surprise Disney took this one with no 2019 points, but I guess they are taking a lot of BLT lately.


----------



## TexasChick123

Lorilais_mommie said:


> Also remember BLT has lower MF..



That’s not the case for 2019.  BLT is $6.40 and $6.39. Stupid increases. I own at both, so these stung.


----------



## ScubaCat

LadyLvsTramp said:


> Can anyone here offer advice or opinion? If you sign a contract with 90 points available this use year and before it closes the seller uses some of the points does that void the contract.  I was told the contract by Florida law has to be the same a the agreement/contract you signed?  I’m asking for a clause told I’m not getting one!


That has come up a few times.  Many simply cancel at that point since the seller effectively violated to the terms.  IMHO, the best thing to do is add a clause into the contract giving the buyer a credit of something like $25 per point difference at closing.  That way you can move forward with it but be compensated for the disparity and the hassle.  Some of the brokers add that automatically now.  That way the seller is discouraged from pulling that little scam and you don't have to restart the process all over.


----------



## Paipt

bama314 said:


> bama314---$140-$23030-160-BLT-Feb-0/18, 0/19, 160/20- sent 1/16, taken 2/21
> 
> We were really surprise Disney took this one with no 2019 points, but I guess they are taking a lot of BLT lately.


Sorry to hear.  All of the "waiting" BLT contracts are gradually being moved into the "taken" column.  Pretty crazy . . .


----------



## jamie3631

Well just got the word that Disney took our contract. I will submit the string next week as I’m in Disney now but it was 120 points at AKL, October use year, $113 per point, 0 points for 2019 and 120 points for 2020. With the higher price point I was hoping we would pass through. we submitted 1/17, taken 2/21


----------



## meekey7197

jamie3631 said:


> Well just got the word that Disney took our contract. I will submit the string next week as I’m in Disney now but it was 120 points at AKL, October use year, $113 per point, 0 points for 2019 and 120 points for 2020. With the higher price point I was hoping we would pass through. we submitted 1/17, taken 2/21



oh wow! nothing should shock me anymore but this one does!


----------



## SZQ2019

LadyLvsTramp said:


> Can anyone here offer advice or opinion? If you sign a contract with 90 points available this use year and before it closes the seller uses some of the points does that void the contract.  I was told the contract by Florida law has to be the same a the agreement/contract you signed?  I’m asking for a clause told I’m not getting one!


We just signed a contract and there was a clause stating that we could cancel the contract OR be compensated 15/per point that was used. Hope that helps.


----------



## SZQ2019

jamie3631 said:


> Well just got the word that Disney took our contract. I will submit the string next week as I’m in Disney now but it was 120 points at AKL, October use year, $113 per point, 0 points for 2019 and 120 points for 2020. With the higher price point I was hoping we would pass through. we submitted 1/17, taken 2/21


Hope you can still have a magical time. Sorry.


----------



## SZQ2019

Katie L said:


> With many going well over 30 days it seems - could folks have set their closing for 31 days from submission? Then disney misses out on ROFR? Of course, I know the mouse always wins - but always trying to think of the "what could be"s...


My understanding is that closing is not set until after ROFR and that Disney has the contractual right to take the contract at any point up until close, but they adhere to the 30(ish) days.


----------



## kboo

espov said:


> Espov---$138-$23290-160-BLT-Feb-0/18, 0/19, 138/20, 160/21- sent 1/17, taken 2/21





bama314 said:


> bama314---$140-$23030-160-BLT-Feb-0/18, 0/19, 160/20- sent 1/16, taken 2/21
> 
> We were really surprise Disney took this one with no 2019 points, but I guess they are taking a lot of BLT lately.



Wow, both of these are somewhat shocking. Wasn't there an old thread around where someone was on the waiting list for BLT for over 6 months for direct points? I wonder if they decided that they could fulfill all the wait lists and make a pretty penny.


----------



## SimbaAndSparkles

sndral said:


> Save your emails saying you were sent to ROFR on 1/15.
> Perhaps your broker just slipped and said the wrong date, or was looking at some one else’s paperwork, or perhaps they dropped the ball and didn’t get it to ROFR until 1/30 and that broker is now hoping DVC takes it and then they won’t have to explain their mistake to you.
> Good luck, it looks like several folks are beyond 30 days waiting, so if it was sent 1/15 you should hear soon.


Still no word...which is making me more and more suspicious that the contract was submitted late, due to the broker's fault/negligence. I definitely have all my emails saved, so I have receipts if needed. Honestly, I don't have high hopes with all the other BLTs that have been taken in recent days. BUT if it DOES slip through AND the broker screwed up (so it's not grandfathered) I don't know how I'll feel...and will expect some form of compensation from the broker, but don't know what would be a reasonable request.


----------



## SimbaAndSparkles

SZQ2019 said:


> My understanding is that closing is not set until after ROFR and that Disney has the contractual right to take the contract at any point up until close, but they adhere to the 30(ish) days.


When I spoke to my broker, I asked if we could force the closing since Disney has had over 30 days to exercise ROFR. He laughed at me and said they won't do that.


----------



## arminnie

espov said:


> Espov---$138-$23290-160-BLT-Feb-0/18, 0/19, 138/20, 160/21- sent 1/17, taken 2/21





bama314 said:


> bama314---$140-$23030-160-BLT-Feb-0/18, 0/19, 160/20- sent 1/16, taken 2/21





kboo said:


> Wow, both of these are somewhat shocking. Wasn't there an old thread around where someone was on the waiting list for BLT for over 6 months for direct points? I wonder if they decided that they could fulfill all the wait lists and make a pretty penny.



I hate this for those trying to buy.  But as a seller this helps me figure out how to price my BLT 200 pt October use year contract (also stripped until 2020).  I am not trying to screw over potential buyers, but this helps me figure out what is most likely to get thru RFO.  There was not that much info available to me as a seller of an OKW contract (extended).  I know I priced way too low based on my broker's recommendation (a broker I will not use again).  A broker who once sent me an offer at $53 dollars a point (in 2018) - I did not accept this offer.   It was eventually snapped up by Disney RFO which probably helped me as I wanted a quick closing before 2018 ended for tax purposes.  But I truly prefer an win/win situation for all.  I ended up feeling like it was a lose/lose situation for both me as the seller and the potential buyer.  I probably could have gotten few dollars more and the buyer may have made it thru RFO.


----------



## Lorilais_mommie

bama314 said:


> bama314---$140-$23030-160-BLT-Feb-0/18, 0/19, 160/20- sent 1/16, taken 2/21
> 
> We were really surprise Disney took this one with no 2019 points, but I guess they are taking a lot of BLT lately.





I’m so sorry..  I’m shocked they took this one. After passing my front loaded one at the same price per point. 
This all but confirms it for me. They are after BLT stripped contacts with a feb use year.. 

Hope you try again soon.


----------



## bama314

Lorilais_mommie said:


> I’m so sorry..  I’m shocked they took this one. After passing my front loaded one at the same price per point.
> This all but confirms it for me. They are after BLT stripped contacts with a feb use year..
> 
> Hope you try again soon.



We just decided to join DVC a few months ago and were able to get one BLT contract through at a cheaper price than this one.  We needed this contract to get the total points we needed.  We will try again.  We were hoping this contract would pass since it was submitted before the 1/19 deadline, but the new restrictions do not matter that much to us.  We like the current 14 resorts.


----------



## carli_h

Finally got news...

Carli_h---$137-$29436-200-BLT-Dec-200/18, 200/19, 200/20- sent 1/16, taken 2/21

Not surprised but at least we know. It obviously wasn’t meant to be.


----------



## carli_h

We’ve decided that we’ll buy a bigger points contract, but would you go for AKL or SSR?

I’m leaning towards SSR for the refurb, location and cheaper dues. 

However, if we chose AKL we could probably swap to SSR at most times of the year but unlikely to be able to do the same if we chose SSR as our home resort.

It’s likely that we won’t be staying in our home resort all that often as buying more points is to open up accommodation options and negate the fact we won’t have access to the new resorts.

So confused right now!


----------



## carli_h

Lorilais_mommie said:


> Tips I've learned form reading here while buying resale  BLT:
> - From what I've seen getting pick up.. most were striped.
> - I would also stay away from Feb use year if you can. Seems to be on radar. (ours that passed was Aug if that helps)
> - I've also seen advised here many times. Buyer pay the MF and closing. makes its less attractive to the ROFR monster.
> 
> I'm going to add one more tip.. its just a theory.. look for a weird number point contract. We have had our AKL 123 and BLT 309 both pass..  my DH think it might be harder for DVC to break those point up. but who really knows, I'm going with the drunken monkey theory I read a few pages back!



I don’t think UY matters with BLT as ours was Dec. 

I have asked our broker if, based on ROFR contract waived, odd points or international sellers seem less attractive to Disney.


----------



## TexasChick123

carli_h said:


> Finally got news...
> 
> Carli_h---$137-$29436-200-BLT-Dec-200/18, 200/19, 200/20- sent 1/16, taken 2/21
> 
> Not surprised but at least we know. It obviously wasn’t meant to be.



Sorry they took it. 



carli_h said:


> We’ve decided that we’ll buy a bigger points contract, but would you go for AKL or SSR?
> 
> I’m leaning towards SSR for the refurb, location and cheaper dues.
> 
> However, if we chose AKL we could probably swap to SSR at most times of the year but unlikely to be able to do the same if we chose SSR as our home resort.
> 
> It’s likely that we won’t be staying in our home resort all that often as buying more points is to open up accommodation options and negate the fact we won’t have access to the new resorts.
> 
> So confused right now!



I’d wait and see what Disney is doing with post-1/19 contracts before I made a decision. Are they passing more or exercising ROFR at the same rate? That may play into your decision.


----------



## Greg36

carli_h said:


> Finally got news...
> 
> Carli_h---$137-$29436-200-BLT-Dec-200/18, 200/19, 200/20- sent 1/16, taken 2/21
> 
> Not surprised but at least we know. It obviously wasn’t meant to be.



Sorry to hear this. I have been following along and was hoping you would get good news...


----------



## Greg36

carli_h said:


> We’ve decided that we’ll buy a bigger points contract, but would you go for AKL or SSR?
> 
> I’m leaning towards SSR for the refurb, location and cheaper dues.
> 
> However, if we chose AKL we could probably swap to SSR at most times of the year but unlikely to be able to do the same if we chose SSR as our home resort.
> 
> It’s likely that we won’t be staying in our home resort all that often as buying more points is to open up accommodation options and negate the fact we won’t have access to the new resorts.
> 
> So confused right now!



I think if it were me I would wait a little while and hopefully things will become more clear for you with a bit of time. The pressure was on for a lot of people when Disney announced those restrictions but outside individual circumstances, or a really good deal, I don't see any major urgency now. As to your question re SSR or AKL, dues are higher at AKL (they really shot up last time around) but you do have a better shot at AKL value if you own there and that can lower the overall trip costs with fewer points... We really like AKL but have never stayed at SSR so can't really offer any comparison that way.  Good luck with whatever you decide!


----------



## Paipt

carli_h said:


> Finally got news...
> 
> Carli_h---$137-$29436-200-BLT-Dec-200/18, 200/19, 200/20- sent 1/16, taken 2/21
> 
> Not surprised but at least we know. It obviously wasn’t meant to be.


Sorry they took it - was rooting for you.


----------



## JereMary

carli_h said:


> We’ve decided that we’ll buy a bigger points contract, but would you go for AKL or SSR?
> 
> I’m leaning towards SSR for the refurb, location and cheaper dues.
> 
> However, if we chose AKL we could probably swap to SSR at most times of the year but unlikely to be able to do the same if we chose SSR as our home resort.
> 
> It’s likely that we won’t be staying in our home resort all that often as buying more points is to open up accommodation options and negate the fact we won’t have access to the new resorts.
> 
> So confused right now!


This sounds exactly like something I would have written. We put an offer in on SSR and it was taken in ROFR. The whole time I was waiting I kept looking at AKL contracts. The day the first one was taken I put an offer in on AKL and I'm still waiting. I say follow the advice and buy where you want to stay. In the grand scheme of things, I'm not paying that much more, and I know I will always be happy staying at my home resort. Also, longer contract at AKL.


----------



## espov

carli_h said:


> We’ve decided that we’ll buy a bigger points contract, but would you go for AKL or SSR?
> 
> I’m leaning towards SSR for the refurb, location and cheaper dues.
> 
> However, if we chose AKL we could probably swap to SSR at most times of the year but unlikely to be able to do the same if we chose SSR as our home resort.
> 
> It’s likely that we won’t be staying in our home resort all that often as buying more points is to open up accommodation options and negate the fact we won’t have access to the new resorts.
> 
> So confused right now!


That might actually be a good idea still it seems larger rooms are always available


----------



## carli_h

Thanks everyone for the messages and advice, everyone is really supportive.  Feeling okay about Disney taking the contract, I think the wait and frustration actually helped!

My patience doesn’t really allow me to wait for a new contract but my DH is trying to convince me that we have to wait to see the impact of brexit on the exchange rate. I also think it’s sensible to see if DVC2 impacts resale... the not so rationale part of me wants to jump back in. 

We did really like SSR much more than we thought and I like the style of the refurbishments so think we’ll eventually go for SSR. 

I would prefer to be closer to be MK but more points means that we would have a chance at staying in a VGF grand villa with family if we banked and borrowed points.


----------



## TexasChick123

carli_h said:


> Thanks everyone for the messages and advice, everyone is really supportive.  Feeling okay about Disney taking the contract, I think the wait and frustration actually helped!
> 
> My patience doesn’t really allow me to wait for a new contract but my DH is trying to convince me that we have to wait to see the impact of brexit on the exchange rate. I also think it’s sensible to see if DVC2 impacts resale... the not so rationale part of me wants to jump back in.
> 
> We did really like SSR much more than we thought and I like the style of the refurbishments so think we’ll eventually go for SSR.
> 
> I would prefer to be closer to be MK but more points means that we would have a chance at staying in a VGF grand villa with family if we banked and borrowed points.



I’m an extremely impatient person as well. However, I HIGHLY recommend you wait and see how the changes affect resale both with prices and with ROFR. Regarding possibly GV at VGF, very few of us are able to bank AND borrow. We’re always borrowing because once you’re hooked, you’ll go more. You being in the U.K. means you probably won’t go as much as those of us stateside, but you’ll go more than you think. Also, you will become very miserly with your points. You’ll start doing standard views, lower point times, etc. Trust me on this because we’ve yet to stay in any GVs despite me constantly thinking about it.


----------



## The Jackal

carli_h said:


> We’ve decided that we’ll buy a bigger points contract, but would you go for AKL or SSR?
> 
> I’m leaning towards SSR for the refurb, location and cheaper dues.
> 
> However, if we chose AKL we could probably swap to SSR at most times of the year but unlikely to be able to do the same if we chose SSR as our home resort.
> 
> It’s likely that we won’t be staying in our home resort all that often as buying more points is to open up accommodation options and negate the fact we won’t have access to the new resorts.
> 
> So confused right now!



AKV/L is a pretty big resort they will most of the year have availablity at 7 months. If you wanted the Value/Concierge rooms at AKL then you need to own there and even still that is no guarantee. They only have a few rooms and go fast at 11 months. Check out this thread on rooms available at all resorts for studios and 1 bedrooms. AKV/L has 3 more years than SSR, but maintenance fees are slightly higher. SSR has been the best value in DVC cost wise and Disney Springs is really nice now. I own there and OKW (extended) love both resorts. We have stayed at BWV, PVB, AKV and BLT.  All the resorts are wonderful. Too bad BWV expires in 2042 or would have some points there.

https://www.disboards.com/threads/p...-studios-1-bedrooms-june-2018-update.3689931/

Good luck on your future purchase.


----------



## LadyLvsTramp

carli_h said:


> Finally got news...
> 
> Carli_h---$137-$29436-200-BLT-Dec-200/18, 200/19, 200/20- sent 1/16, taken 2/21
> 
> Not surprised but at least we know. It obviously wasn’t meant to be.



Sorry this did not pass for you was a really fair offer, we just offered $125 just have decided to go low if a seller is willing to accept the offer. 

Disney cannot inflate the prices if we do not go along with it!  I have bought and sold in the past I feel these current contracts have even more
limits and that reduces the value to some extent.  We own direct so in some regards it will not place restrictions on us by but will restrict where
we can use or rent points to existing resorts.


----------



## SimbaAndSparkles

It's official:
SimbaAndSparkles---$131-$21565-160-BLT-Dec-0/17, 0/18, 160/19, 160/20- sent 1/15, taken 2/22 

Bummed, but getting our ducks in a row to make another offer today. I'm totally with you @LadyLvsTramp -  they can't inflate the prices if we don't let them! This will be our first time purchase, but I won't overpay just to get in the club quicker. We're actually in the midst of a self-imposed parks hiatus until 2020, so there's no rush for us. We'll keep submitting offers until one sneaks past the ROFR monster. They can't buy them all, right!?


----------



## vanjust14

jamie3631 said:


> Well just got the word that Disney took our contract. I will submit the string next week as I’m in Disney now but it was 120 points at AKL, October use year, $113 per point, 0 points for 2019 and 120 points for 2020. With the higher price point I was hoping we would pass through. we submitted 1/17, taken 2/21





meekey7197 said:


> oh wow! nothing should shock me anymore but this one does!



Agreed, this one makes no sense to me either.  

Sorry it was taken.


----------



## vanjust14

SimbaAndSparkles said:


> It's official:
> SimbaAndSparkles---$131-$21565-160-BLT-Dec-0/17, 0/18, 160/19, 160/20- sent 1/15, taken 2/22
> 
> Bummed, but getting our ducks in a row to make another offer today. I'm totally with you @LadyLvsTramp -  they can't inflate the prices if we don't let them! This will be our first time purchase, but I won't overpay just to get in the club quicker. We're actually in the midst of a self-imposed parks hiatus until 2020, so there's no rush for us. We'll keep submitting offers until one sneaks past the ROFR monster. They can't buy them all, right!?


Ugh, so sorry to here this was taken.  I like your thinking, no they cannot take them all!  Good luck!


----------



## Bing Showei

TexasChick123 said:


> Well, a lot of people say DVD doesn’t want to have all this inventory and pay MF’s on it. If the contracts are stripped until 2020 with the seller crediting MF’s through 2020, that may be atttractive to them. Maybe they’re trying to bulk up on some inventory while the prices are still lower compared to direct and save themselves from paying MF’s. Once the prices start to rise (if they do), then they won’t be buying back as many.


We should warn DVD about the risks of timeshare ownership. Holding onto all those contracts in a downturn would be dangerous.

Dear DVD, a timeshare is not an investment!

[pats self on back]


----------



## taffeelion

taffeelion---$99-$32460-320-SSR-Aug-0/17, 0/18, 20/19, 320/20- sent 1/8, taken 2/22
oh well - I think this is my prompt to focus outside of Disney for yearly vacations - thanks for this thread guys


----------



## espov

taffeelion said:


> taffeelion---$99-$32460-320-SSR-Aug-0/17, 0/18, 20/19, 320/20- sent 1/8, taken 2/22
> oh well - I think this is my prompt to focus outside of Disney for yearly vacations - thanks for this thread guys


Agree I’ll stick to renting pts when I want to go to Disney and vacation around the world just as we’ve been doing just now with a 1 yr old.


----------



## TexasChick123

taffeelion said:


> taffeelion---$99-$32460-320-SSR-Aug-0/17, 0/18, 20/19, 320/20- sent 1/8, taken 2/22
> oh well - I think this is my prompt to focus outside of Disney for yearly vacations - thanks for this thread guys



They took their sweet time with this one.  Goodness.  You have the patience of a saint.  I would've been losing my mind and nagging the daylights out of my broker and title company.


----------



## TexasChick123

Is anyone else still waiting on a pre-1/19 contract that we haven't heard from yet?


----------



## Lumpy1106

SimbaAndSparkles said:


> It's official:
> SimbaAndSparkles---$131-$21565-160-BLT-Dec-0/17, 0/18, 160/19, 160/20- sent 1/15, taken 2/22
> 
> Bummed, but getting our ducks in a row to make another offer today. I'm totally with you @LadyLvsTramp -  they can't inflate the prices if we don't let them! This will be our first time purchase, but I won't overpay just to get in the club quicker. We're actually in the midst of a self-imposed parks hiatus until 2020, so there's no rush for us. We'll keep submitting offers until one sneaks past the ROFR monster. They can't buy them all, right!?


It's been really interesting following this thread for the last month.  We wanted to get in before the restrictions took place so we put in a high offer to give us the best chance.  We plan on going every other year and renting out the points on odd years and want to get the most for our points when we do rent. The fewer restrictions the better when it comes to renting.  Turns out we were only about $3/pt above what has passed this last month - about $500, or about 1 night's rent to look at it that way.  The much larger cost is the dues and those are the same no matter how much you pay for the points.  Now that we are past the restriction deadline - heck, why not get the best deal?  I think we did the right thing though.

Edit to add;
Another way to look at it is the Lion concept.  If I'm in camp when a lion attacks, I don't have to be faster than the lion, I only have to be faster than the other campers.  If Disney is taking 25% of the contracts,  I just need to put in an offer that is higher than the lowest 25%.  Of course if the lion is full, the bottom 25% stand a chance, so your strategy works too. If only we knew how hungry the lion was, right?


----------



## Darth Poppy

TexasChick123 said:


> Is anyone else still waiting on a pre-1/19 contract that we haven't heard from yet?



I’m still waiting. Submitted 1/14. I have been following the thread and already submitted info to follow.


----------



## ScubaCat

Lumpy1106 said:


> Another way to look at it is the Lion concept. If I'm in camp when a lion attacks, I don't have to be faster than the lion, I only have to be faster than the other campers.



I thought it was a bear? It's the age old question:

"Can you outrun a bear?"

"I don't have to, I just have to outrun you."


----------



## Dracula

ScubaCat said:


> I thought it was a bear? It's the age old question:
> 
> "Can you outrun a bear?"
> 
> "I don't have to, I just have to outrun you."


It's not a lion, nor a bear, just a greedy, hungry mouse who thinks these contracts are pieces of cheese it needs to steal. As a DIS shareholder I am certainly happy they can keep raising prices, but as a DVC buyer I would rather have the mouse take a nap once in a while.


----------



## Paipt

TexasChick123 said:


> Is anyone else still waiting on a pre-1/19 contract that we haven't heard from yet?


Yep.  I am still waiting on a BLT contract, submitted 1/18.  Although, at this point, I obviously do not have high hopes.  Trying to think about our next move.


----------



## Ashley Strathern

TexasChick123 said:


> Is anyone else still waiting on a pre-1/19 contract that we haven't heard from yet?



I'm still waiting on AKV submitted 1/18 and addendum done 2/3.  I'm pretty sure they are going to take it.


----------



## TexasChick123

Darth Poppy said:


> I’m still waiting. Submitted 1/14. I have been following the thread and already submitted info to follow.





Paipt said:


> Yep.  I am still waiting on a BLT contract, submitted 1/18.  Although, at this point, I obviously do not have high hopes.  Trying to think about our next move.





Ashley Strathern said:


> I'm still waiting on AKV submitted 1/18 and addendum done 2/3.  I'm pretty sure they are going to take it.



Thanks for updating.  Hopefully, their buyback budget is spent, and they're arguing with higher ups for more money but getting denied.


----------



## JoeD07

Wonder if the mouse will start letting more contracts through post-1/19 restriction change or if this is a new approach for them to raise the resale prices the same amount they raised the direct prices?


----------



## carli_h

I asked my broker if Disney is less likely to take international seller or odd point contracts. Not sure if it helps but I was advised they rarely take international seller contracts but do odd points if the price is right.

I hope this helps someone who is struggling with ROFR.

Good luck to those still waiting!


----------



## Katie L

Seems like they’re really testing how far they can push restrictions and still keep resale prices up. The way they’ve approached resale in the last 3 years does leave sour in my mouth. They have already sold the contracts at full price once. Folks buying resale don't get an extended expiration date. But I guess they never thought they'd be able to re-sell direct at such high prices. And I worried that so many of those folks who raced to get something in would get taken - hiking prices up, up, up. I think we’re going to sit this one out. I just don’t trust Disney anymore. This makes me sad, as I was pretty dang close to pulling the trigger. Then the new restriction out of nowhere - now lots of takens. I think we'll wait for the next downturn.


----------



## KPeterso

jamie3631 said:


> Well just got the word that Disney took our contract. I will submit the string next week as I’m in Disney now but it was 120 points at AKL, October use year, $113 per point, 0 points for 2019 and 120 points for 2020. With the higher price point I was hoping we would pass through. we submitted 1/17, taken 2/21



Seeing ones like this just baffle me as to how mine made it through since I am $8 less per point with 2019 points for 100 points with a Feb use year. Sorry yours got taken!


----------



## TexasChick123

Katie L said:


> Seems like they’re really testing how far they can push restrictions and still keep resale prices up. The way they’ve approached resale in the last 3 years does leave sour in my mouth. They have already sold the contracts at full price once. Folks buying resale don't get an extended expiration date. But I guess they never thought they'd be able to re-sell direct at such high prices. And I worried that so many of those folks who raced to get something in would get taken - hiking prices up, up, up. I think we’re going to sit this one out. I just don’t trust Disney anymore. This makes me sad, as I was pretty dang close to pulling the trigger. Then the new restriction out of nowhere - now lots of takens. I think we'll wait for the next downturn.



I recommend that unless you see a good price, you do exactly this: wait it out.  There's no rush now, so you can take your time throwing out lower offers.  If one gets accepted by a seller, great!  If not, just move on.  There are a lot of contracts out there, and they are taking longer to move.  Some are still selling quickly, but most are sitting now compared to a month and a half ago.

Also, I've had multiple brokers tell me in the past that when a lot of people get their tax refunds, they buy DVC.  While most of us paid less in total taxes this year compared to last year, our refunds are smaller because we withheld less.  I'm not trying to start a debate about politics and taxes.  I am simply stating that all available news suggests that tax refunds are lower as a general trend, so those that are used to getting, and I'm completely making this up, $10,000 in a refund may be getting less than that which means less disposable income for DVC points.  Whether or not this is a good use of your tax refund is another matter entirely, and shouldn't be judged. I wouldn't presume to tell anyone what to do with his/her money.


----------



## JoeD07

KPeterso said:


> Seeing ones like this just baffle me as to how mine made it through since I am $8 less per point with 2019 points for 100 points with a Feb use year. Sorry yours got taken!



Wonder if the waitlist for a specific use year has anything to do with it


----------



## Katie L

TexasChick123 said:


> I recommend that unless you see a good price, you do exactly this: wait it out.  There's no rush now, so you can take your time throwing out lower offers.  If one gets accepted by a seller, great!  If not, just move on.  There are a lot of contracts out there, and they are taking longer to move.  Some are still selling quickly, but most are sitting now compared to a month and a half ago.
> 
> Also, I've had multiple brokers tell me in the past that when a lot of people get their tax refunds, they buy DVC.  While most of us paid less in total taxes this year compared to last year, our refunds are smaller because we withheld less.  I'm not trying to start a debate about politics and taxes.  I am simply stating that all available news suggests that tax refunds are lower as a general trend, so those that are used to getting, and I'm completely making this up, $10,000 in a refund may be getting less than that which means less disposable income for DVC points.  Whether or not this is a good use of your tax refund is another matter entirely, and shouldn't be judged. I wouldn't presume to tell anyone what to do with his/her money.



Tax returns! People have crazy "savings plans"... lol. I got so mad when mine showed a $10k refund... thankfully it went right down once I put husband's info in.


----------



## sndral

I’ve been following the ROFR thread off and on for _many _years and there’s no rhyme or reason to what gets taken - you’ll see a more expensive one taken while a cheaper contract passes. There’s a theory that DVC may be on the lookout for certain unit numbers to match up w/ what they have to make it easier to resell since they can divide a 200 point contract into two 100 pointers or four 50 pointers, or they can combine two 100 pointers into one 200 pointer if_ those 100 pointers are in the same unit._ I do suspect that they are more sophisticated with anticipating what new purchasers who don’t like the newest DVC resort may be interested in and want points in those resorts on hand - but who knows.


----------



## TexasChick123

sndral said:


> I’ve been following the ROFR thread off and on for _many _years and there’s no rhyme or reason to what gets taken - you’ll see a more expensive one taken while a cheaper contract passes. There’s a theory that DVC may be on the lookout for certain unit numbers to match up w/ what they have to make it easier to resell since they can divide a 200 point contract into two 100 pointers or four 50 pointers, or they can combine two 100 pointers into one 200 pointer if_ those 100 pointers are in the same unit._ I do suspect that they are more sophisticated with anticipating what new purchasers who don’t like the newest DVC resort may be interested in and want points in those resorts on hand - but who knows.



Yes.  It can be totally random.  Sometimes they only want loaded contracts.  Other times they only want stripped ones.  Sometimes they focus on certain UY's.  Who knows what goes on over there...


----------



## LadyLvsTramp

Edit to add;
Another way to look at it is the Lion concept.  If I'm in camp when a lion attacks, I don't have to be faster than the lion, I only have to be faster than the other campers.  If Disney is taking 25% of the contracts,  I just need to put in an offer that is higher than the lowest 25%.  Of course if the lion is full, the bottom 25% stand a chance, so your strategy works too. If only we knew how hungry the lion was, right?[/QUOTE]

Love this and I might add if anyone is close to foreclosure or tired of paying dues its a good bet to offer low and at the rate they are going Disney will buy it back!!!!!
We could really make this work for us if we communicate...


----------



## Lorilais_mommie

KPeterso said:


> Seeing ones like this just baffle me as to how mine made it through since I am $8 less per point with 2019 points for 100 points with a Feb use year. Sorry yours got taken!





TexasChick123 said:


> Yes.  It can be totally random.  Sometimes they only want loaded contracts.  Other times they only want stripped ones.  Sometimes they focus on certain UY's.  Who knows what goes on over there...



I'm just sitting here stunned and what Disney has taken vs what Disney let pass this month.
Ones that I thought would pass easily were taken and ones that I thought would be taken were passed..
sorry to all who's where taken. I wish we knew the magic formula to help.. heres some extra pixie dust 



sndral said:


> I’ve been following the ROFR thread off and on for _many _years and there’s no rhyme or reason to what gets taken - you’ll see a more expensive one taken while a cheaper contract passes. There’s a theory that DVC may be on the lookout for certain unit numbers to match up w/ what they have to make it easier to resell since they can divide a 200 point contract into two 100 pointers or four 50 pointers, or they can combine two 100 pointers into one 200 pointer if_ those 100 pointers are in the same unit._ I do suspect that they are more sophisticated with anticipating what new purchasers who don’t like the newest DVC resort may be interested in and want points in those resorts on hand - but who knows.



This makes more sense then anything else.  

My husband has been putting together a spread sheet of BLT to see what kind of mathematic formula could be applied to find out what percentage point Disney is using to pick up BLT. He surely thought they would have number and anything under the percentage number get pick up.. (its just good business practice, and he happens to do it for a living)
When he enter the last couple weeks numbers it make no sense at all..  He has seen contracts well below the percentage number passed, and others way above taken.
Everyway he has come at it mathematically it just doesn't make sense. However if Disney is lock into units, that could be why the math would never work out. We would never be able to see what units Disney is looking for.We are happy we passed, but wont be using his formula if we add-on again.

Good luck to all those trying to outrun the lion or bribing the drunken monkey.. May the odds be ever in your favor!


----------



## TexasChick123

Lorilais_mommie said:


> I'm just sitting here stunned and what Disney has taken vs what Disney let pass this month.
> Ones that I thought would pass easily were taken and ones that I thought would be taken were passed..
> sorry to all who's where taken. I wish we knew the magic formula to help.. heres some extra pixie dust
> 
> 
> 
> This makes more sense then anything else.
> 
> My husband has been putting together a spread sheet of BLT to see what kind of mathematic formula could be applied to find out what percentage point Disney is using to pick up BLT. He surely thought they would have number and anything under the percentage number get pick up.. (its just good business practice, and he happens to do it for a living)
> When he enter the last couple weeks numbers it make no sense at all..  He has seen contracts well below the percentage number passed, and others way above taken.
> Everyway he has come at it mathematically it just doesn't make sense. However if Disney is lock into units, that could be why the math would never work out. We would never be able to see what units Disney is looking for.We are happy we passed, but wont be using his formula if we add-on again.
> 
> Good luck to all those trying to outrun the lion or bribing the drunken monkey.. May the odds be ever in your favor!



Thank you for the Hunger Games reference. I loved the first book!!!


----------



## Lyusuf27

Have they actually passed anyone since Tuesday? I know they showed on dvc resale markets Facebook I think 23 waivers, but since then all I’ve seen have been taken


----------



## dumaresq

Lyusuf27 said:


> Have they actually passed anyone since Tuesday? I know they showed on dvc resale markets Facebook I think 23 waivers, but since then all I’ve seen have been taken


I noticed this too and was wondering... makes me nervous...  Though my date is in feb so hopefully all this craziness will be done by then...


----------



## Ohboyitseddie

Ohboyitseddie---$150-$16175-100-BLT-Oct-0/17, 0/18, 100/19, 100/20- sent 1/24, PASSED 2/22


----------



## LadyLvsTramp

Ohboyitseddie said:


> Ohboyitseddie---$150-$16175-100-BLT-Oct-0/17, 0/18, 100/19, 100/20- sent 1/24, PASSED 2/22



Congratulations!


----------



## Paipt

Ohboyitseddie said:


> Ohboyitseddie---$150-$16175-100-BLT-Oct-0/17, 0/18, 100/19, 100/20- sent 1/24, PASSED 2/22


Incredible!  Congratulations!


----------



## Paipt

Does Disney ever render decisions over the weekend, or should I just expect to not hear anything until Monday (would be Day 38 for me)?  Assuming the latter . . .


----------



## TexasChick123

Paipt said:


> Does Disney ever render decisions over the weekend, or should I just expect to not hear anything until Monday (would be Day 38 for me)?  Assuming the later . . .



Usually, they don't do anything over the weekends regarding ROFR notices.  However, they have sent out notices on the weekends before.  Sorry, but that is the most honest answer I can give you.


----------



## Paipt

TexasChick123 said:


> Usually, they don't do anything over the weekends regarding ROFR notices.  However, they have sent out notices on the weekends before.  Sorry, but that is the most honest answer I can give you.


No need to apologize - super helpful.  Thanks!


----------



## TexasChick123

Paipt said:


> No need to apologize - super helpful.  Thanks!



What resort is it that you're waiting on?


----------



## vanjust14

Ohboyitseddie said:


> Ohboyitseddie---$150-$16175-100-BLT-Oct-0/17, 0/18, 100/19, 100/20- sent 1/24, PASSED 2/22



Congrats!!


----------



## Paipt

TexasChick123 said:


> What resort is it that you're waiting on?


BLT.


----------



## texanlawyer

TexasChick123 said:


> I recommend that unless you see a good price, you do exactly this: wait it out.  There's no rush now, so you can take your time throwing out lower offers.  If one gets accepted by a seller, great!  If not, just move on.  There are a lot of contracts out there, and they are taking longer to move.  Some are still selling quickly, but most are sitting now compared to a month and a half ago.
> 
> Also, I've had multiple brokers tell me in the past that when a lot of people get their tax refunds, they buy DVC.  While most of us paid less in total taxes this year compared to last year, our refunds are smaller because we withheld less.  I'm not trying to start a debate about politics and taxes.  I am simply stating that all available news suggests that tax refunds are lower as a general trend, so those that are used to getting, and I'm completely making this up, $10,000 in a refund may be getting less than that which means less disposable income for DVC points.  Whether or not this is a good use of your tax refund is another matter entirely, and shouldn't be judged. I wouldn't presume to tell anyone what to do with his/her money.



I think this is exactly right.  I'm keeping an eye out for another 50-100 points, but now that the 1/19 deadline has passed, I don't feel compelled to buy anything right now just for the sake of buying.  If a contract comes along at the right price with the right use year, then I'll make an offer, but there's not a deadline anymore that's forcing anyone to rush to buy a contract.  

It'll be interesting to see what happens once Disney starts selling Riviera.  It seems like a lot of people who buy resale originally looked at buying direct before realizing that they could save money through resale.  That may change change if new buyers get scared off by the idea that their resale points can't be used at Riviera.  It could cut the other way too if buyers are more scared by the thought that they'd have to settle for a lower sales price if they want to offload their Riviera contracts because their buyers can't use the points elsewhere.


----------



## princessbride6205

We were only very casually considering more points, but then we were at WDW when the resale restrictions were announced and made a couple quick offers. We made what I'd consider low but fair offers, given our research, including in this forum. We were rejected, no big deal, adding on before the restrictions wasn't that crucial to us. But the add-on bug totally bit me and I started obsessively checking every resale site. We made low offers on multiple contracts over the past month, to no avail. But like others have posted, it's got to be the right price.


----------



## ThinkBelieveDream&Dare

sndral said:


> I’ve been following the ROFR thread off and on for _many _years and there’s no rhyme or reason to what gets taken - you’ll see a more expensive one taken while a cheaper contract passes. There’s a theory that DVC may be on the lookout for certain unit numbers to match up w/ what they have to make it easier to resell since they can divide a 200 point contract into two 100 pointers or four 50 pointers, or they can combine two 100 pointers into one 200 pointer if_ those 100 pointers are in the same unit._ I do suspect that they are more sophisticated with anticipating what new purchasers who don’t like the newest DVC resort may be interested in and want points in those resorts on hand - but who knows.


Hello all. This is my first post so please bear with me. I've been reading and absorbing the wealth of info you've made available here - Thank you.
I may be well off the mark but wonder if this could possibly be the reason for Disney exercising ROFR on certain contracts... could their intention over time; be to take control of the 'unit' in it's entirety - perhaps to remove the 'unit' from DVC; potentially to return those particular 'units' (or even 'portions of a building')  to cash resort reservations?
Copied from  Page 6 Part 3 of the 'Standard Information Form for Timeshare Contracts' (revised 01/17/2019) which I read on Disney's Disney.go site. 
"When you purchase an Ownership Interest, you are buying an undivided interest in a particular Unit (along with the Unit’s undivided interest in the Common Areas/Elements) within the DVC Resort. This Ownership Interest will be conveyed to you by means of a deed. The term “undivided” in this context means that, although you are buying an interest in a particular Unit, you are not buying a particular piece or portion of the Unit; rather, you are buying a percentage interest in the Unit as a whole, making you a co-owner of that Unit along with DVD and other purchasers. Your relationship with the other co-owners of the Unit in which you own an Ownership Interest is governed by a Master Cotenancy Agreement, which provides that DVD will act as the representative of all of the co-owners of each Unit at meetings of the condominium or owners association for each DVC Resort. A “Unit” corresponds to all or a portion of a building in a DVC Resort and a “Vacation Home” refers to an accommodation within a Unit."


----------



## ThinkBelieveDream&Dare

Got our fingers crossed - this could be our first DVC  
ThinkBelieveDream&Dare---$106-$23372-200-AKV-Dec-69/18, 200/19, 200/20- sent 1/31


----------



## noahsmom85

Good luck! We sent our BLT contract the same day! Waiting patiently  



ThinkBelieveDream&Dare said:


> Got our fingers crossed - this could be our first DVC
> ThinkBelieveDream&Dare---$106-$23372-200-AKV-Dec-69/18, 200/19, 200/20- sent 1/31


----------



## ThinkBelieveDream&Dare

Hi noahsmom85


noahsmom85 said:


> Good luck! We sent our BLT contract the same day! Waiting patiently



Hi noahsmom85  Thank you and good luck to you too... where are you hoping to make your home resort?
edited to say:  Ooops I see you're wanting BLT lets hope we both get lucky.


----------



## Mickbee

Mickbee---$165-$1909-10-BCV-Dec-0/17, 0/18, 20/19, 10/20- sent 2/17

Mickbee---$165-$2769-15-BCV-Dec-0/17, 0/18, 30/19, 15/20- sent 2/17

Mickbee---$165-$2769-15-BCV-Dec-0/17, 0/18, 30/19, 15/20- sent 2/17

Wish me luck!!


----------



## crvetter

Mickbee said:


> Mickbee ---$165 -$1650 10-BCV - Dec - 0/18, 20/19, 10/20- sent 2/17
> 
> Mickbee ---$165 -$2475 15-BCV - Dec - 0/18, 30/19, 15/20- sent 2/17
> 
> Mickbee ---$165 -$2475 15-BCV - Dec - 0/18, 30/19, 15/20- sent 2/17
> 
> Wish me luck!!


Good luck those are some impossible to find points. Didn’t even know they sold less than 25 at any resort.


----------



## Bing Showei

Mickbee said:


> Mickbee ---$165 -$1650 10-BCV - Dec - 0/18, 20/19, 10/20- sent 2/17
> 
> Mickbee ---$165 -$2475 15-BCV - Dec - 0/18, 30/19, 15/20- sent 2/17
> 
> Mickbee ---$165 -$2475 15-BCV - Dec - 0/18, 30/19, 15/20- sent 2/17
> 
> Wish me luck!!


What the what? How are those contracts even a thing? Closing costs will be more than the contracts themselves.


----------



## Mickbee

Thanks! I thought the same too... fingers crossed.


----------



## 4luv2cdisney

ThinkBelieveDream&Dare said:


> Hello all. This is my first post so please bear with me. I've been reading and absorbing the wealth of info you've made available here - Thank you.
> I may be well off the mark but wonder if this could possibly be the reason for Disney exercising ROFR on certain contracts... could their intention over time; be to take control of the 'unit' in it's entirety - perhaps to remove the 'unit' from DVC; potentially to return those particular 'units' (or even 'portions of a building')  to cash resort reservations?
> Copied from  Page 6 Part 3 of the 'Standard Information Form for Timeshare Contracts' (revised 01/17/2019) which I read on Disney's Disney.go site.
> "When you purchase an Ownership Interest, you are buying an undivided interest in a particular Unit (along with the Unit’s undivided interest in the Common Areas/Elements) within the DVC Resort. This Ownership Interest will be conveyed to you by means of a deed. The term “undivided” in this context means that, although you are buying an interest in a particular Unit, you are not buying a particular piece or portion of the Unit; rather, you are buying a percentage interest in the Unit as a whole, making you a co-owner of that Unit along with DVD and other purchasers. Your relationship with the other co-owners of the Unit in which you own an Ownership Interest is governed by a Master Cotenancy Agreement, which provides that DVD will act as the representative of all of the co-owners of each Unit at meetings of the condominium or owners association for each DVC Resort. A “Unit” corresponds to all or a portion of a building in a DVC Resort and a “Vacation Home” refers to an accommodation within a Unit."



Not to take it over as you're suggesting, but let's say they ROFR 120 POINTS, 160 POINTS AND  230 POINTs from different unit numbers...  Now they go down a waitlist and  people want 50, 30, 35. They may end up with stranded points because it they take it from the 120 they're left with 5, the 160 leaves 45 and the 230 leaves 115.  If they are all the same unit #, they have a pool of 510 points  to divide  which makes life easier.  Also, I think it they have 15 points in their inventory of unit "X" they may ROFR a contract with the same unit to enable them to get rid of those points.  Thst's where the "drunken monkey" effect comes from.


----------



## 4luv2cdisney

Mickbee said:


> Thanks! I thought the same too... fingers crossed.



So current owner is paying all closing and mfs?


----------



## crvetter

Mickbee said:


> Thanks! I thought the same too... fingers crossed.


I’m curious how you even found such unique contracts. But seriously good luck.


----------



## ScubaCat

4luv2cdisney said:


> So current owner is paying all closing and mfs?



The post was updated.


----------



## princessbride6205

crvetter said:


> I’m curious how you even found such unique contracts. But seriously good luck.


I saw them pop up on one of the resale sites and thought maybe they were test posts or something, but I guess they were real contracts!


----------



## Mickbee

ScubaCat said:


> The post was updated.


I goofed when posting and revised.

The contracts popped up on the TSS site on the 14th and I grabbed them.


----------



## DVCDisneyRunner

Mickbee said:


> Mickbee---$165-$1909-10-BCV-Dec-0/18, 20/19, 10/20- sent 2/17
> 
> Mickbee---$165-$2769-15-BCV-Dec-0/18, 30/19, 15/20- sent 2/17
> 
> Mickbee---$165-$2769-15-BCV-Dec-0/18, 30/19, 15/20- sent 2/17
> 
> Wish me luck!!



Proceed with caution!!! Dianey has not issued contracts less than 25 points so this looks very suspect.


----------



## bwvBound

DVCDisneyRunner said:


> Proceed with caution!!! Dianey has not issued contracts less than 25 points so this looks very suspect.


Not true.  During both waves of major point chart revisions (both this year and the earlier one) they sold 10 point contracts to help owners who found themselves just "a few points short."  The 10pt contracts are uncommon but not unknown.


----------



## ScubaCat

DVCDisneyRunner said:


> Proceed with caution!!! Dianey has not issued contracts less than 25 points so this looks very suspect.


Also, The Timeshare Store is extremely reputable (as are all the well known brokers, IMHO).  I can't imagine they'd ever peddle a fraudulent contract! That would truly be the height of absurdity.


----------



## pangyal

Updated!
SO SORRY to all of the BLT-ers!!!


----------



## ScubaCat

pangyal said:


> Updated!





pangyal said:


> SO SORRY to all of the BLT-ers!!!


----------



## adais

pangyal said:


> Updated!
> SO SORRY to all of the BLT-ers!!!


i think you missed some BLT because i have a sheet with the ones that were taken and a few are still in the waiting area that were taken.  unless my browser is not refreshing properly.


Update yes browser crapped on me i think Kpeterso was for AKL and had listed BLT by mistake


----------



## The Jackal

DVCDisneyRunner said:


> Proceed with caution!!! Dianey has not issued contracts less than 25 points so this looks very suspect.


I think someone mentioned they had one for 8 points. 25 point contracts are rare, but under 25 point contacts are super rare, but do exist.  A reputable place like the TSS should confirm all details with DVC before posting for sale. I would not be worried.


----------



## DVCDisneyRunner

The Jackal said:


> I think someone mentioned they had one for 8 points. 25 point contracts are rare, but under 25 point contacts are super rare, but do exist.  A reputable place like the TSS should confirm all details with DVC before posting for sale. I would not be worried.



I did not see where the poster mentioned these were on TSS. If that is the case then I agree.

I was unaware there have been exceptions to the 25 point minimum, good to know.


----------



## LadyLvsTramp

Someone posted the DVC Guides Sales and ROFR are in different buildings but with technology does that really matter?
Our Guide whom we seldom hear from called today to offer me points in BLT.  I had told him We were interested months ago but our last offer for BLT taken is it a Coincidence? I happen to think not but I told him not interested in paying $228 a point so no thank you.


----------



## Ohboyitseddie

LadyLvsTramp said:


> Someone posted the DVC Guides Sales and ROFR are in different buildings but with technology does that really matter?
> Our Guide whom we seldom hear from called today to offer me points in BLT.  I had told him We were interested months ago but our last offer for BLT taken is it a Coincidence? I happen to think not but I told him not interested in paying $228 a point so no thank you.



I bought my first contract directly from disney for AKV.

I have been in direct contact with the same lady who sold us AKV and she put me on a waitlist for BLT.  Since I was waitlisted, I decided to go resale route. Luckily for us we found a BLT contract and ROFR was waived by Disney. So Im not 100% certain they even pay attention to it.


----------



## Lost boy

Well, we did it, first time resale buyers. We own two direct purchase contracts at ssr and okw. Just had a offer accepted and sent to Disney on 2/22, 150pts/$90 at okw. Pretty sure at that price it'll pass, just decided to add on to increase our position anticipating my retirement end of this year. We returned earlier this month from a 16day stay at okw in a one bdrm, now will have enough for a month.


----------



## HappilyEverAfter2007

HappilyEverAfter2007---$108-$14537-120-AKV-Dec-0/17, 120/18, 120/19, 120/20- sent 2/22


----------



## tbfkc

tbfkc---$135-$13996-100-BLT-Oct-0/17, 0/18, 100/19, 100/20- sent 2/1

Hopefully the addonitis will fade after this one!


----------



## heynowirv

princessbride6205 said:


> We were only very casually considering more points, but then we were at WDW when the resale restrictions were announced and made a couple quick offers. We made what I'd consider low but fair offers, given our research, including in this forum. We were rejected, no big deal, adding on before the restrictions wasn't that crucial to us. But the add-on bug totally bit me and I started obsessively checking every resale site. We made low offers on multiple contracts over the past month, to no avail. But like others have posted, it's got to be the right price.


ADD-ON-ITIS strikes again.....


----------



## heynowirv

LadyLvsTramp said:


> Can anyone here offer advice or opinion? If you sign a contract with 90 points available this use year and before it closes the seller uses some of the points does that void the contract.  I was told the contract by Florida law has to be the same a the agreement/contract you signed?  I’m asking for a clause told I’m not getting one!


What I've seen in contracts is if there is a point difference the seller is obligated to offer the buyer $20 a point


----------



## SimbaAndSparkles

We're back in the game! Just heard from our broker that we have an accepted offer for a 250 pt contract, June UY, at Boulder Ridge for $92/pp. No points until 2020. Will format properly when I hear that we're sent to ROFR (likely tomorrow or Tuesday).

Boulder Ridge is our sentimental favorite...and I'm hoping with CCV still selling direct that maybe they won't take this one?


----------



## HappilyEverAfter2007

SimbaAndSparkles said:


> We're back in the game! Just heard from our broker that we have an accepted offer for a 250 pt contract, June UY, at Boulder Ridge for $92/pp. No points until 2020. Will format properly when I hear that we're sent to ROFR (likely tomorrow or Tuesday).
> 
> Boulder Ridge is our sentimental favorite...and I'm hoping with CCV still selling direct that maybe they won't take this one?



If we wouldn’t have went for AKV we would have gone with Boulder Ridge because while I have not stayed at either (gasp) Boulder Ridge seems to be more our family’s style. Good luck!


----------



## SimbaAndSparkles

HappilyEverAfter2007 said:


> If we wouldn’t have went for AKV we would have gone with Boulder Ridge because while I have not stayed at either (gasp) Boulder Ridge seems to be more our family’s style. Good luck!


I have stayed at both and AKV is a wonderful resort! Best of luck to you too!


----------



## carli_h

SimbaAndSparkles said:


> We're back in the game! Just heard from our broker that we have an accepted offer for a 250 pt contract, June UY, at Boulder Ridge for $92/pp. No points until 2020. Will format properly when I hear that we're sent to ROFR (likely tomorrow or Tuesday).
> 
> Boulder Ridge is our sentimental favorite...and I'm hoping with CCV still selling direct that maybe they won't take this one?


Good luck. I’ve not seen Disney take a BRV contract so I think you’ll be fine. 

We’re waiting to buy but cheering you on.


----------



## princessbride6205

heynowirv said:


> ADD-ON-ITIS strikes again.....


Yep! It's our 10-year DVC member anniversary present, right? (disregard the other 3 add ons in between). 



SimbaAndSparkles said:


> We're back in the game! Just heard from our broker that we have an accepted offer for a 250 pt contract, June UY, at Boulder Ridge for $92/pp. No points until 2020. Will format properly when I hear that we're sent to ROFR (likely tomorrow or Tuesday).
> 
> Boulder Ridge is our sentimental favorite...and I'm hoping with CCV still selling direct that maybe they won't take this one?


As @carli_h mentioned, Disney hasn't been taking BRV. I was looking at Boulder Ridge for my add-on-itis, and went down the geeky rabbit hole of tracking the deeds. If my analysis is correct, Disney has not ROFR'ed any BRV since at least August (I stopped tracking once I got that far).


----------



## teachertink

ScubaCat said:


> That has come up a few times.  Many simply cancel at that point since the seller effectively violated to the terms.  IMHO, the best thing to do is add a clause into the contract giving the buyer a credit of something like $25 per point difference at closing.  That way you can move forward with it but be compensated for the disparity and the hassle.  Some of the brokers add that automatically now.  That way the seller is discouraged from pulling that little scam and you don't have to restart the process all over.


----------



## Mickbee

ScubaCat said:


> Also, The Timeshare Store is extremely reputable (as are all the well known brokers, IMHO).  I can't imagine they'd ever peddle a fraudulent contract! That would truly be the height of absurdity.



I agree 100%. We've been purchasing and selling though TSS since 2000 and they are a stand up bunch of folks. Never for a moment did we doubt their reliability, credibility and diligence.


----------



## teachertink

How would you know they used the points? I guess....at what point would the buyer be notified? If closing docs are signed with the correct info and they use the points after papers are signed, how would you know?


----------



## ScubaCat

teachertink said:


> How would you know they used the points? I guess....at what point would the buyer be notified? If closing docs are signed with the correct info and they use the points after papers are signed, how would you know?


They always do a "final points check" immediately before completing the transfer.


----------



## TexasChick123

ScubaCat said:


> They always do a "final points check" immediately before completing the transfer.



Yes. This.


----------



## Paipt

Day 38.  Maybe today will be the day that we hear?  Not betting on it, but one can dream, right?  Just looking forward to sticking a fork in this whole process.  I have ROFR fatigue . . .


----------



## HappilyEverAfter2007

Paipt said:


> Day 38.  Maybe today will be the day that we hear?  Not betting on it, but one can dream, right?  Just looking forward to sticking a fork in this whole process.  I have ROFR fatigue . . .



Eeeks 38 days, just in FROR. I hope odds are somehow still in your favor and you don’t have to do this all over again with a new contract. Fingers crossed. We are only on day 3 of FROR and I am already tense.


----------



## Lyusuf27

Paipt said:


> Day 38.  Maybe today will be the day that we hear?  Not betting on it, but one can dream, right?  Just looking forward to sticking a fork in this whole process.  I have ROFR fatigue . . .


Day 34 here. Have a back up contract in mind just in case, just wish they’d hurry up


----------



## DduzDis

Paipt said:


> Day 38.  Maybe today will be the day that we hear?  Not betting on it, but one can dream, right?  Just looking forward to sticking a fork in this whole process.  I have ROFR fatigue . . .



For that one I would definitely have your broker check in with Disney.  They don't often lose contracts but it has been known to happen.


----------



## Darth Poppy

Day 42 for us.....


----------



## Paipt

DduzDis said:


> For that one I would definitely have your broker check in with Disney.  They don't often lose contracts but it has been known to happen.


I had them check with Disney last Wednesday.  I am not sure if they got a response from them but, if they did, they did not communicate it to me.  I will nudge them again today . . .


----------



## Paipt

Darth Poppy said:


> Day 42 for us.....


Yowza.


----------



## dumaresq

Darth Poppy said:


> Day 42 for us.....


I thought there was some kind of legal thing where they had to respond within 30 days,  I can see them pushing it out a few more by saying 30 working days, but 42??? That seems extreme... I hope you followed up to make sure they haven't lost your contract!


----------



## TexasChick123

Darth Poppy said:


> Day 42 for us.....





Paipt said:


> I had them check with Disney last Wednesday.  I am not sure if they got a response from them but, if they did, they did not communicate it to me.  I will nudge them again today . . .



Both of you should call your agents at the resale companies.  This is a long time to wait.  Ask them to call Disney and call or email you back as soon as they get an answer.  42 days is a crazy long amount of time.  It's your decision, but I wouldn't sit idly by without making some calls.  Remember, the agents are paid to do this.  It's their job. There are acceptable standards with the ROFR timeline, and they have gone beyond that IMO.  The only time you can force the sale is when you haven't heard back by the closing date from Disney.



dumaresq said:


> I thought there was some kind of legal thing where they had to respond within 30 days,  I can see them pushing it out a few more by saying 30 working days, but 42??? That seems extreme... I hope you followed up to make sure they haven't lost your contract!



As it has been stated time and time again, YOU/your agent must send your contract to Disney at least 30 days before the closing date to give them adequate time to review the contract for ROFR.  They do not have a 30 day requirement.  They generally let you know within 30 days, but that timeline has gone out the window lately.  I completely agree with you about needing to follow-up and see what's going on.  42 days is just plain crazy.


----------



## JoeD07

princessbride6205 said:


> As @carli_h mentioned, Disney hasn't been taking BRV. I was looking at Boulder Ridge for my add-on-itis, and went down the geeky rabbit hole of tracking the deeds. If my analysis is correct, Disney has not ROFR'ed any BRV since at least August (I stopped tracking once I got that far).



I noticed the same and sent a few offers for BRV out...  Haven't really seen too many BRV contracts sold either tbh.  Hopeful, to be adding on soon


----------



## dumaresq

TexasChick123 said:


> B
> As it has been stated time and time again, YOU/your agent must send your contract to Disney at least 30 days before the closing date to give them adequate time to review the contract for ROFR.  They do not have a 30 day requirement.  They generally let you know within 30 days, but that timeline has gone out the window lately.  I completely agree with you about needing to follow-up and see what's going on.  42 days is just plain crazy.



Oh, sorry about that, I was just parroting something that my agent had said, I didn't realize it was wrong... I had assumed the agent would know what they were talking about, I'm clearly new to all this, and still waiting to clear ROFR myself.


----------



## Darth Poppy

I talked with the broker Wednesday (20th). All she knew was that Disney had notified them that they are running behind considerably from the rush before the 19th. I may contact her again for an update.


----------



## TexasChick123

dumaresq said:


> Oh, sorry about that, I was just parroting something that my agent had said, I didn't realize it was wrong... I had assumed the agent would know what they were talking about, I'm clearly new to all this, and still waiting to clear ROFR myself.



No worries at all. I actually get annoyed because it’s the agents that say this when it isn’t true.  It’s no fault in the buyers’ part as they’re being misinformed. I have also been told this by an agent. Then, when buyers are calling asking what’s going on when a contract goes past 30 days, the agents tell them to sit tight. If they told them the real policy up front, I think it would alleviate some of the confusion. I’ve only had one agent word it as, “As you know, Disney will review this for ROFR, and they usually get back to us within 30 days.” That’s the most honest thing they can say. I don’t like the policy either, and I asked one broker why they don’t set the closing for 30 days from ROFR submission date to force Disney’s hand. There were a lot of reasons, but chief among them was the fact that if they don’t close by 30 days from that date, then buyers and sellers will complain about a delayed closing. They’re trying to manage expectations as to when closing will actually happen. It seems to defy logic that you would have a closing date, and Disney can choose whether or not to exercise ROFR up to the closing date since sooo many slow-moving things have to happen after the ROFR decision is handed down but before it can close. Sorry for the rant, but the process has never made a ton of sense to me. I guess in exchange for saving thousands, you get to deal with this super inefficient process.


----------



## Paipt

I contacted my broker this morning.  They have confirmed with Disney that my contract is not lost and that it was received before the 1/19 changes.  All I can do now is wait . . .


----------



## TexasChick123

Paipt said:


> I contacted my broker this morning.  They have confirmed with Disney that my contract is not lost and that it was received before the 1/19 changes.  All I can do now is wait . . .



Ugh. I’m frustrated for you. Sorry.


----------



## SimbaAndSparkles

To everyone who's (well) past 30 days: I feel your pain!  My BLT contract was taken on day 38. It totally sucks to go past 30 and then have to start over at Day 1...wish there was some sort of "waiting credit" 

SimbaAndSparkles---$92-$23690-250-BRV@WL-Jun-0/18, 0/19, 250/20- sent 2/25


----------



## RamblinWreck

Waiting....

RamblinWreck---$136-$6800-50-VGF-Jun-0/18, 0/19, 50/20,- sent 2/25


How do you like my odds?


----------



## meekey7197

RamblinWreck said:


> Waiting....
> 
> RamblinWreck---$136-$6800-50-VGF-Jun-0/18, 0/19, 50/20,- sent 2/25
> 
> 
> How do you like my odds?



You want honesty? Or just some pixie dust LOL


----------



## adais

Darth Poppy said:


> I talked with the broker Wednesday (20th). All she knew was that Disney had notified them that they are running behind considerably from the rush before the 19th. I may contact her again for an update.


Wish you get an answer soon specially since they have started making decisions on contracts submitted after the 19.


----------



## RamblinWreck

meekey7197 said:


> You want honesty? Or just some pixie dust LOL


I can handle the truth!


----------



## The Jackal

RamblinWreck said:


> Waiting....
> 
> RamblinWreck---$136-$6800-50-VGF-Jun-0/18, 0/19, 50/20,- sent 2/25
> 
> 
> How do you like my odds?


Great price. Odds of it passing ROFR, not so great. Considering  they sell this for $245 pp now.


----------



## RamblinWreck

The Jackal said:


> Great price. Odds of it passing ROFR, not so great. Considering  they sell this for $245 pp now.


Does the fact that it's pretty stripped help me at all?

I am a total noob to this but have been doing research for a while. I threw out this lowball offer only half seriously thinking it would never even be accepted by the seller.


----------



## meekey7197

I surprised the seller accepted, they must really want out from under it.


----------



## meekey7197

RamblinWreck said:


> Does the fact that it's pretty stripped help me at all?
> 
> I am a total noob to this but have been doing research for a while. I threw out this lowball offer only half seriously thinking it would never even be accepted by the seller.



Stripped or not hasn’t been making a real difference lately. 

We threw out a low ball offer on an AKV contract in Dec thinking they would counter and they didn’t. In the end I feel like we just presented it to Disney on a silver platter


----------



## 4luv2cdisney

meekey7197 said:


> I surprised the seller accepted, they must really want out from under it.



No kidding!  I've been bidding around $130 for small BWV contracts and can't get a single acceptance.  Hard to believe VGF would go for a few bucks more.


----------



## RamblinWreck

meekey7197 said:


> Stripped or not hasn’t been making a real difference lately.
> 
> We threw out a low ball offer on an AKV contract in Dec thinking they would counter and they didn’t. In the end I feel like we just presented it to Disney on a silver platter



Ok, so being the noob I am... I suppose I was incorrect in thinking this had been sent off to Disney already.

I frantically called my broker and asked if it was too late to change the contract. I asked him to ask the sellers if they would be willing to cover all of the closing costs and admin fees (about $650) if I brought the total offer up to $152 per point (an $800 increase).

He reached out to them and they agreed. A new contract is being written up as we speak. How do you like my chances now?


----------



## TexasChick123

RamblinWreck said:


> Ok, so being the noob I am... I suppose I was incorrect in thinking this had been sent off to Disney already.
> 
> I frantically called my broker and asked if it was too late to change the contract. I asked him to ask the sellers if they would be willing to cover all of the closing costs and admin fees (about $650) if I brought the total offer up to $152 per point (an $800 increase).
> 
> He reached out to them and they agreed. A new contract is being written up as we speak. How do you like my chances now?



DVD looks at the total cost (ppp, MF’s, and closing costs). They don’t care how it’s split up as it makes no difference to them or to you when cutting the check as the buyer. Good luck!


----------



## RamblinWreck

TexasChick123 said:


> DVD looks at the total cost (ppp, MF’s, and closing costs). They don’t care how it’s split up as it makes no difference to them or to you when cutting the check as the buyer. Good luck!


Ouch! Oh well. Here I thought I was being clever.

How high do you think I'd need it to be in order to have a halfway decent shot at passing ROFR?


----------



## LadyLvsTramp

I say offer what you can afford not interested in inflating the prices for Disney!  I do not believe they can take them all so just keep sending.  Now the 19th has passed
what difference does it make.  We offered on a contract that was headed for foreclosure and if Disney wants it now they will need to pay the seller a decent price.  It did
not cost us anything but time.  I think they should have to pay a premium if they keep it past 30 days after all the Brokers are working at that point and no compensation
or do they get paid by Disney?


----------



## lovin'fl

RamblinWreck said:


> Ouch! Oh well. Here I thought I was being clever.
> 
> How high do you think I'd need it to be in order to have a halfway decent shot at passing ROFR?


Honestly, maybe pay the $152 and don't ask sellers to pay fess or CC. Look on page 1 to see what's been taken and what's passed.


----------



## meekey7197

LadyLvsTramp said:


> I say offer what you can afford not interested in inflating the prices for Disney!  I do not believe they can take them all so just keep sending.  Now the 19th has passed
> what difference does it make.  We offered on a contract that was headed for foreclosure and if Disney wants it now they will need to pay the seller a decent price.  It did
> not cost us anything but time.  I think they should have to pay a premium if they keep it past 20 days after all the Brokers are working at that point and no compensation
> or do they get paid by Disney?



I do Believe to an extent that we shouldn’t be paying more just to pass ROFR however I also think there is a bottom threshold where they are taking it no matter what.


----------



## TexasChick123

RamblinWreck said:


> Ouch! Oh well. Here I thought I was being clever.
> 
> How high do you think I'd need it to be in order to have a halfway decent shot at passing ROFR?



I’m probably not a good person to ask as I love to throw out low ball offers and try to get them through. If you don’t care about it passing, roll the dice. Also, there’s no guarantee it’ll pass at a higher ppp either.  We’ve seen them taken at $155pp at VGF this last month. We never know what they’re doing. Now, if you care and want the points no matter what, you can always go higher without having the seller pay CC’s and fees, but it still isn’t a guarantee it’ll pass.

Also, the seller paying fees is attractive to DVD because guess who becomes the title company if it gets snatched by ROFR.  Yep, DVD handles the closing, or so I’ve been told (someone please correct me if I’m wrong). So now, they buy a cheaper contract to flip for direct and get paid by the seller for their services as a title company for any work done after ROFR. Win-win for them. Again, if this isn’t true, please chime in.


----------



## RamblinWreck

TexasChick123 said:


> I’m probably not a good person to ask as I love to throw out low ball offers and try to get them through. If you don’t care about it passing, roll the dice. Also, there’s no guarantee it’ll pass at a higher ppp either.  We’ve seen them taken at $155pp at VGF this last month. We never know what they’re doing. Now, if you care and want the points no matter what, you can always go higher without having the seller pay CC’s and fees, but it still isn’t a guarantee it’ll pass.
> 
> Also, the seller paying fees is attractive to DVD because guess who becomes the title company if it gets snatched by ROFR.  Yep, DVD handles the closing, or so I’ve been told (someone please correct me if I’m wrong). So now, they buy a cheaper contract to flip for direct and get paid by the seller for their services as a title company for any work done after ROFR. Win-win for them. Again, if this isn’t true, please chime in.


Fair enough, thanks for the advice!

I didn't think I cared about it passing until it started seeming like a potential reality. I guess I can have patience. I wasn't in a hurry a couple of days ago, so why should I be now, right? 

What kind of success rate would you say you've had with lowball offers? What kind of realistic success rate would you put on my lowball offer?


----------



## LadyLvsTramp

Well we don't have a problem paying for points or closing but, I do think it is not fair for Disney to keep them longer than 30 days and there should be a recourse
if they drag it out as there would be a recourse if the buyer did not follow thru they should need to **** or get off the Pot!

I also heard from our Broker when you are in ROFR your sales Guide does know you are buying from resales.  She had no reason to mislead me and I do believe that is why I got a call offering us BLT.


----------



## TexasChick123

RamblinWreck said:


> Fair enough, thanks for the advice!
> 
> I didn't think I cared about it passing until it started seeming like a potential reality. I guess I can have patience. I wasn't in a hurry a couple of days ago, so why should I be now, right?
> 
> What kind of success rate would you say you've had with lowball offers? What kind of realistic success rate would you put on my lowball offer?



Most of my low ball offers have been taken via ROFR. However, it only takes one to make it through. 

I have no clue about whether yours will make it through or not because it’s after the 1/19 restrictions. DVD got bombarded with contracts and seemed to be on a buying spree. I don’t know if they’ll slow down or just stay the course. It’s honestly impossible to predict right now. We would have more data in a month, but they can still change course with no warning as they’ve done in the past. I think you should offer what you think the contract is worth. The trick is to have a  blasé attitude about it in case it gets taken. I got mad with the first few they took. I stopped caring after that and treated it like a game to help ease my mind. If it passed at a low price, great. If it didn’t pass, then there’s always another contract out there.


----------



## Lyusuf27

Just emailed my broker as it’s been 34 days, they said not to worry as it’s actually meant to be 30 working days rather than 30 calendar days


----------



## 4luv2cdisney

RamblinWreck said:


> Ouch! Oh well. Here I thought I was being clever.
> 
> How high do you think I'd need it to be in order to have a halfway decent shot at passing ROFR?



Personally, I don't think they have a high interest in small contracts.  Though it's hard to say because small contracts tend to sell at a higher pp price.  But there are a few reasons that low points contracts wouldn't be too attractive.

I'd leave it alone and cross my fingers it passes.


----------



## Katie L

Eep. Just put in our first offer - and it's a low-ball. But it's also less points than we'd like, ideally. After about a year - finally starting this process. You can't say I didn't do a lot of analysis on this.


----------



## DvcMomof2

Paipt said:


> Day 38.  Maybe today will be the day that we hear?  Not betting on it, but one can dream, right?  Just looking forward to sticking a fork in this whole process.  I have ROFR fatigue . . .



I’m right there with you! .  We are at Day 38 also (actually 39 but was submitted at night so I’ll go with 38). Have not heard yet.  I asked our broker about it last week and he said they are still waiting for several past 30 days and Disney is still backed up.  I was optimistic about the contract but now I just want to know if they took it


----------



## amytaylor6

Hi all! I should have posted earlier but things have been crazy busy. Ours was taken.  Signed the contract 1/8, sent 1/10, taken 2/12. 

amytaylor6---$135-$20855-150-BCV-Aug-0/17, 0/18, 0/19, 150/20- sent 1/10, taken 2/12

I was trying to remain hopeful as I saw a pre-1/19 BCV 150 pt contract with current and banked  points pass for $133 which was a couple dollars per point less than ours.... but I guess ours wasn't meant to be. (Congrats to the owner of that passed BCV contract and to all others who have passed!) 

We threw another offer out there realizing that it's very possible they will take it, too, but decided it was worth a try.  We offered asking price, signed the contract on 2/21, and it was sent to Disney for review today.

amytaylor6---$133-$34518-240-BCV-Sept-0/17, 0/18, 480/19, 240/20- sent 2/25


----------



## CoensFamily2009

amytaylor6 said:


> Hi all! I should have posted earlier but things have been crazy busy. Ours was taken.  Signed the contract 1/8, sent 1/10, taken 2/12.
> 
> amytaylor6---$135-$20855-150-BCV-Aug-0/17, 0/18, 0/19, 150/20- sent 1/10, taken 2/12
> 
> I was trying to remain hopeful as I saw a pre-1/19 BCV 150 pt contract with current and banked  points pass for $133 which was a couple dollars per point less than ours.... but I guess ours wasn't meant to be. (Congrats to the owner of that passed BCV contract and to all others who have passed!)
> 
> We threw another offer out there realizing that it's very possible they will take it, too, but decided it was worth a try.  We offered asking price, signed the contract on 2/21, and it was sent to Disney for review today.
> 
> amytaylor6---$133-$34518-240-BCV-Sept-0/17, 0/18, 480/19, 240/20- sent 2/25


Nicer contract, maybe it was all for a reason. Good luck


----------



## FRANKTSJR

FRANKTSJR---$114-$18926-150-BWV-Oct-150/18, 150/19, 150/20- sent 2/25


----------



## FRANKTSJR

Fingers crossed!


----------



## vanjust14

FRANKTSJR said:


> FRANKTSJR---$114-$18926-150-BWV-Oct-150/18, 150/19, 150/20- sent 2/25


Great contract, good luck!


----------



## Jelly563

RamblinWreck---$136-$6800-50-VGF-Jun-0/18, 0/19, 50/20,- sent 2/25

I am constantly looking for small VGF contracts. Didnt see this 1 anywhere...


----------



## vanjust14

I'm loving all the lower price per point contracts now that 1/19 has passed. I'd be doing the same thing. Keep trying until one gets through!


----------



## ScubaCat

Jelly563 said:


> RamblinWreck---$136-$6800-50-VGF-Jun-0/18, 0/19, 50/20,- sent 2/25
> 
> I am constantly looking for small VGF contracts. Didnt see this 1 anywhere...



(deleted, replied to the wrong post!)


----------



## Eastcoast02

Deleted.


----------



## ScubaCat

vanjust14 said:


> I'm loving all the lower price per point contracts now that 1/19 has passed. I'd be doing the same thing. Keep trying until one gets through!


Absolutely!


----------



## amytaylor6

CoensFamily2009 said:


> Nicer contract, maybe it was all for a reason. Good luck


Thank you! I really do believe that everything happens for a reason.


----------



## ScubaCat

amytaylor6 said:


> Thank you! I really do believe that everything happens for a reason.


All the cool kids want BCV. It happens. You'll get one soon.... I have hunch!


----------



## amytaylor6

FRANKTSJR said:


> FRANKTSJR---$114-$18926-150-BWV-Oct-150/18, 150/19, 150/20- sent 2/25





Jelly563 said:


> RamblinWreck---$136-$6800-50-VGF-Jun-0/18, 0/19, 50/20,- sent 2/25
> 
> I am constantly looking for small VGF contracts. Didnt see this 1 anywhere...





vanjust14 said:


> I'm loving all the lower price per point contracts now that 1/19 has passed. I'd be doing the same thing. Keep trying until one gets through!



Good luck and Pixie Dust to all!!!


----------



## amytaylor6

ScubaCat said:


> All the cool kids want BCV. It happens. You'll get one soon.... I have hunch!



I hope so..thank you for your positive thoughts and encouragement! We stayed at BCV last month and fell in love with everything about it!


----------



## moxiemom

Jelly563 said:


> RamblinWreck---$136-$6800-50-VGF-Jun-0/18, 0/19, 50/20,- sent 2/25
> 
> I am constantly looking for small VGF contracts. Didnt see this 1 anywhere...


I think I saw it on sellyourtimesharenow. It was listed crazy low but not my UY. Good luck the OP though!


----------



## RamblinWreck

Jelly563 said:


> RamblinWreck---$136-$6800-50-VGF-Jun-0/18, 0/19, 50/20,- sent 2/25
> 
> I am constantly looking for small VGF contracts. Didnt see this 1 anywhere...


It was listed at $148/pt, I just really lowballed them expecting some kind of negotiation or to be rejected outright.

It was listed on Fidelity


----------



## RamblinWreck

moxiemom said:


> I think I saw it on sellyourtimesharenow. It was listed crazy low but not my UY. Good luck the OP though!


I saw that one too! It was listed even lower than I just paid. It was a 50 point contract for $115/pt! I called them about it but of course it was already gone.


----------



## Katie L

moxiemom said:


> I think I saw it on sellyourtimesharenow. It was listed crazy low but not my UY. Good luck the OP though!



Has anyone used them before? I'm hesitant to bid because I haven't heard much about them.


----------



## RamblinWreck

Katie L said:


> Has anyone used them before? I'm hesitant to bid because I haven't heard much about them.


From what I've read, they're basically a scam company when it comes to people who are selling their timeshares. They tell you that they can get you a certain price for your timeshare no problem, and then charge you just to list your timeshare on their site. 

I have no idea what they're like from the buyer's side. I can tell you the guy I got on the phone (Donny) sounded like a sleazeball, but that was just an impression I got.


----------



## RamblinWreck

Jelly563 said:


> RamblinWreck---$136-$6800-50-VGF-Jun-0/18, 0/19, 50/20,- sent 2/25
> 
> I am constantly looking for small VGF contracts. Didnt see this 1 anywhere...


For what it's worth... there's a loaded 75 point VGF contract on Fidelity right now. Same site I just found mine on.


----------



## HappilyEverAfter2007

Katie L said:


> Has anyone used them before? I'm hesitant to bid because I haven't heard much about them.



Before we entered into a contract listed on Fidelity we inquired with one listed with Sell My Time Share Now, it was for Boulder Ridge 200 points for $10k. Too good to be true right? I spoke with them and they acknowledged the contract was pending sale however this was over 1.5 weeks ago and it is still listed as available. Honestly I think they have a couple too good to be true deals out there to get you to call and get your information. Suddenly I started receiving phone calls about if I wanted to sell my timeshare (eyeroll). That is my only experience with them but I think I am going to steer clear.


----------



## RamblinWreck

HappilyEverAfter2007 said:


> Before we entered into a contract listed on Fidelity we inquired with one listed with Sell My Time Share Now, it was for Boulder Ridge 200 points for $10k. Too good to be true right? I spoke with them and they acknowledged the contract was pending sale however this was over 1.5 weeks ago and it is still listed as available. Honestly I think they have a couple too good to be true deals out there to get you to call and get your information. Suddenly I started receiving phone calls about if I wanted to sell my timeshare (eyeroll). That is my only experience with them but I think I am going to steer clear.


I very much got that impression as well! And I also saw that Boulder Ridge listing you just referenced. The Boulder Ridge listing is still there, though they have actually removed the crazy cheap VGF listing that was up.


----------



## HappilyEverAfter2007

RamblinWreck said:


> I very much got that impression as well! And I also saw that Boulder Ridge listing you just referenced. The Boulder Ridge listing is still there, though they have actually removed the crazy cheap VGF listing that was up.



It was so frustrating because I thought I had hit a gold mine. I am still new to the resale process and had no idea st the time of ROFR so I was planning all of these awesome vacations in my head with 200 points. I didn’t even mind at that point about the 2042 expiration date. The fact they acknowledged it and it is still posted as available speaks volumes. Also I noted a few good deals don’t reflect UY’s so I think a few are out there.


----------



## Katie L

HappilyEverAfter2007 said:


> It was so frustrating because I thought I had hit a gold mine. I am still new to the resale process and had no idea st the time of ROFR so I was planning all of these awesome vacations in my head with 200 points. I didn’t even mind at that point about the 2042 expiration date. The fact they acknowledged it and it is still posted as available speaks volumes. Also I noted a few good deals don’t reflect UY’s so I think a few are out there.



I love this board SO MUCH. Thank you both! (Avoiding them - don't need that scammy mess.)


----------



## ScubaCat

RamblinWreck said:


> Waiting....
> 
> RamblinWreck---$136-$6800-50-VGF-Jun-0/18, 0/19, 50/20,- sent 2/25
> 
> 
> How do you like my odds?



Never tell me the odds! 

Please use the link in post #1 for the list. (and go Jackets!)


----------



## adais

Day 21 of waiting  so i can start to plan ahead  i think we have a 50/50 since i have seen contracts pass and taken at BLT taken in the previous weeks at our price point. we talked and decided that if this one gets taken too we will try a third and last time for now. i think we will go with the Poly for our next try.


----------



## DduzDis

I really hope to see some updates for you still waiting soon...  It should be time to open the ROFR result gates again.  Good luck!!


----------



## Darth Poppy

Still waiting. Left a voicemail from my broker yesterday, but no response yet. Day 43


----------



## DduzDis

Darth Poppy said:


> Still waiting. Left a voicemail from my broker yesterday, but no response yet. Day 43



I am really sorry you (and the others waiting past 30 days) are going through this.  That would be getting well into the ridiculous phase of my waiting.  I have never in the couple of years I have been following this page seen anything go past 35 days. At some point DVD needs start paying interest on the money tied up in deposits past the 30- (calendar) day.  I kid...sort of.  I do hope you hear something soon.


----------



## lovin'fl

It used to be they might go to 32 or 33 days and I always assumed that was because broker didn't get it out when they said they did. But now, all these going 35-43 days. Me thinks this is another new tactic they will add to make resale less desirable. Also, it seems that passes are done less than 30 days and takens are 30+ days. In 2017 I had one taken at like 31 days then the next one passed at like day 21.


----------



## DduzDis

lovin'fl said:


> It used to be they might go to 32 or 33 days and I always assumed that was because broker didn't get it out when they said they did. But now, all these going 35-43 days. Me thinks this is another new tactic they will add to make resale less desirable. Also, it seems that passes are done less than 30 days and takens are 30+ days. In 2017 I had one taken at like 31 days then the next one passed at like day 21.



I thought I noticed a similar pattern.  But, I just had one taken at the 30ish day mark, but the one that passed was at the 31-32 day mark.  It is very random... it seems the drunken monkey may be getting older, slower and more forgetful too.


----------



## LadyLvsTramp

I agree it is not a good practice that your deposit is tied up for over 30 days and that should not be allowed.  Also it is not really fair to the Brokers to submit for ROFR and then they get
nothing out of it if they take it really poor business practice.


----------



## Bing Showei

LadyLvsTramp said:


> Also it is not really fair to the Brokers to submit for ROFR and then they get
> nothing out of it if they take it really poor business practice.


Disney steps in as the buyer and the broker still gets their cut... except they actually get their money faster.

ETA: For some odd reason, Disney moves a lot faster when it’s their money on the line.


----------



## moxiemom

RamblinWreck said:


> For what it's worth... there's a loaded 75 point VGF contract on Fidelity right now. Same site I just found mine on.



So first world problems....I'd love to put in an offer, its my HR and my UY! BUT I am in the ROFR holding pattern on 140pt contract (same UY, HR and loaded) that I am 90% sure Disney will take. So as much as I'd love to jump on that one, I have to wait out that small chance that $150 a point is gonna fly!


----------



## DduzDis

moxiemom said:


> So first world problems....I'd love to put in an offer, its my HR and my UY! BUT I am in the ROFR holding pattern on 140pt contract (same UY, HR and loaded) that I am 90% sure Disney will take. So as much as I'd love to jump on that one, I have to wait out that small chance that $150 a point is gonna fly!



I was there with mine that was taken...  I was sure DVD was taking mine and a loaded contract with my UY (very rare) came through.  I actually wanted to see if I could put in a contingent offer to see if I could hold my place and not risk getting both contracts.  It worked out that I found out the next day my first one was taken, but it was a frustrating time for that 1% chance they didn't.


----------



## adais

moxiemom said:


> So first world problems....I'd love to put in an offer, its my HR and my UY! BUT I am in the ROFR holding pattern on 140pt contract (same UY, HR and loaded) that I am 90% sure Disney will take. So as much as I'd love to jump on that one, I have to wait out that small chance that $150 a point is gonna fly!


mine was taken at $150 and it was 52% of 2019 points available( 160 total) all you can do is wait and to help pass time make a list with backups in case you want to submit a new offer you are ready to go the same day they let you know if it was taken.


----------



## Paipt

Darth Poppy said:


> Still waiting. Left a voicemail from my broker yesterday, but no response yet. Day 43


This is crazy.  Just no movement at all.  Has anything passed at all yesterday or today?


----------



## heynowirv

heynowirv---$85-$8900-100-OKW-Aug-0/17, 0/18, 0/19, 100/20- sent 2/26


----------



## adais

Paipt said:


> This is crazy.  Just no movement at all.  Has anything passed at all yesterday or today?


i went looking around facebook on 2 broker's pages 1 posted on the 18th( they posted 2 more times after this date but it was about those that closed on their contract) and 1 on the 19th about  passsing ROFR.


----------



## DaveNan

Katie L said:


> Has anyone used them before? I'm hesitant to bid because I haven't heard much about them.


I negotiated on a contract with them once.  It was around a 150 point contract.  If memory serves me there was something like $2000 in fees I would of had to pay.  Almost like the buyer pays for all closing costs and commissions.  I backed out of the deal.


----------



## FRANKTSJR

I bought my first contract through The Timeshare Store, Jerry Sydow in 2005 and I remember it going very smoothly. Currently have a contract waiting ROFR through Fidelity and up to this point they have been very good and responsive. I see quite a few contracts through Fidelity on this thread.


----------



## heynowirv

FRANKTSJR said:


> I bought my first contract through The Timeshare Store, Jerry Sydow in 2005 and I remember it going very smoothly. Currently have a contract waiting ROFR through Fidelity and up to this point they have been very good and responsive. I see quite a few contracts through Fidelity on this thread.


Us too, it to was very easy to buy. I think we made a bid in Dec 2007 and closed early in 2008.


----------



## mrsg00fy

FRANKTSJR said:


> I bought my first contract through The Timeshare Store, Jerry Sydow in 2005 and I remember it going very smoothly. Currently have a contract waiting ROFR through Fidelity and up to this point they have been very good and responsive. I see quite a few contracts through Fidelity on this thread.


Our last contract bought in 2014 was with Jerry at Timeshare store.  It was a smooth process.


----------



## Darth Poppy

I am still waiting on Fidelity. Everything went smooth, until everything was submitted. Since then, it has been wait, and communication has been ok...... but wished if was more since we are on day 43.

I called broker yesterday afternoon, and have not gotten a phone call back, or even an email. I would think that some kind of reply would be in order within 24 hours.


----------



## Paipt

Darth Poppy said:


> I am still waiting on Fidelity. Everything went smooth, until everything was submitted. Since then, it has been wait, and communication has been ok...... but wished if was more since we are on day 43.
> 
> I called broker yesterday afternoon, and have not gotten a phone call back, or even an email. I would think that some kind of reply would be in order within 24 hours.


Day 43 is bonkers.


----------



## heynowirv

Paipt said:


> Day 43 is bonkers.


Why is it that I thought they had 30 days and anything past that was considered them passing?


----------



## FRANKTSJR

Day 43 crazy! Best of luck!!


----------



## Paipt

Paipt---$130-$69385-500-BLT-Feb-0/18, 500/19, 500/20, 500/21- sent 1/18, taken 2/26

I just got an e-mail from my broker.  The dream is officially over.  Not at all a surprise - actually glad to just have resolution.  Will probably take some time to figure out our next move.  Thanks so much for this board/thread - it was very helpful to me, especially given the prolonged nature of this particular process.

Best of luck to all still waiting - especially those that are way past the 30 day mark!


----------



## motherof5

JenniferYoung44 said:


> Two former DVC guides were interviewed on a recent Welcome Home Podcast and they said that the department that sells direct contracts and the one that buys back via ROFR are completely separate, not even in the same building, and rarely talk to each other. That why one might have a ten year waitlist for direct beach club points yet the other doesn’t buy back every beach club contract that comes through ROFR. If that’s true it would make it unlikely that anyone is being targeted to have their contracts taken just because they are a possible direct buyer.


I always thought they talked to each other how else when looking to buy direct it can become available.  I know someone who was looking at a resale and asked Disney about that amount of points at the resort she wanted and they said yes it was avail and it was the resale she was looking at.  She learned never to inquire about direct when looking at resale contracts


----------



## mlittig

My 50 point Old Key West contract through Fidelity passed on day 20 but that was 5 weeks ago and I am still waiting for my closing papers  I wish I knew before making my offer that I could pick the title company because I would NEVER use First American Title  With the different title companies for my other contracts, I received my closing paperwork 8 and 9 days after passing ROFR


----------



## motherof5

belleincanada said:


> belleincanada---$125-$21928-170-BWV-Oct-0/18, 3/19, 170/20- sent 1/18 - PASSED 2/18!
> 
> I am SO excited you guys! We're finally DVC owners!!


Congratulations


----------



## motherof5

ZYX2008 said:


> I'm on day 41.  But I talked to my broker again this morning.  Disney apparently lost my contract, but it has now been "found" and Disney has been asking a lot of questions in the last couple of days.  He says that is a good sign that my contract won't be taken.


Wow 41 days that's crazy!  Any word yet?  Hopefully positive.  Pixie dust your way.


----------



## heynowirv

mlittig said:


> My 50 point Old Key West contract through Fidelity passed on day 20 but that was 5 weeks ago and I am still waiting for my closing papers  I wish I knew before making my offer that I could pick the title company because I would NEVER use First American Title  With the different title companies for my other contracts, I received my closing paperwork 8 and 9 days after passing ROFR


YES! But congratulations on passing!!


----------



## TexasChick123

Paipt said:


> Paipt---$130-$69385-500-BLT-Feb-0/18, 500/19, 500/20, 500/21- sent 1/18, taken 2/26
> 
> I just got an e-mail from my broker.  The dream is officially over.  Not at all a surprise - actually glad to just have resolution.  Will probably take some time to figure out our next move.  Thanks so much for this board/thread - it was very helpful to me, especially given the prolonged nature of this particular process.
> 
> Best of luck to all still waiting - especially those that are way past the 30 day mark!



I’m sorry. BLT is a great resort. You’ll find a better contract!



mlittig said:


> My 50 point Old Key West contract through Fidelity passed on day 20 but that was 5 weeks ago and I am still waiting for my closing papers  I wish I knew before making my offer that I could pick the title company because I would NEVER use First American Title  With the different title companies for my other contracts, I received my closing paperwork 8 and 9 days after passing ROFR



Yikes. FA was good when they had one particular person working for them, but they’ve been so tough to deal with ever since she left. I was working with them last year when she resigned. The new closing agent wasn’t terrible, but the original one was much better. You’ll know for next time addonitis strikes!


----------



## bebec22

bebec22---$135-$25453-175-BLT-Feb-0/18, 175/19, 175/20- sent 2/26

After almost 2 years of following these boards I have finally submitted my first contract! I don’t have high hopes of this passing with all of the recent BLT contracts being taken but I need to start somewhere! Wish me luck!


----------



## heynowirv

bebec22 said:


> bebec22---$135-$25453-175-BLT-Feb-0/18, 175/19, 175/20- sent 2/26
> 
> After almost 2 years of following these boards I have finally submitted my first contract! I don’t have high hopes of this passing with all of the recent BLT contracts being taken but I need to start somewhere! Wish me luck!


Best of luck, we are in the same boat hoping for a miracle


----------



## JBrad77301

Jbrad77301---$114-$28758-231-BWV-Aug-0/17, 0/18, 462/19, 231/20- sent 1/21, taken 2/26

On 2/6 I got an email from broker that dvd had started ROFR process, if so they were pretty quick on taking it...

Time to start over...


----------



## Ashley Strathern

Ashley Strathern---$106-$22941-200-AKV-Feb-0/18, 65/19, 200/20, 200/21- sent 1/18, taken 2/26

As expected  Thanks for all the help on the board.  It's a great resource.


----------



## TexasChick123

JBrad77301 said:


> Jbrad77301---$114-$28758-231-BWV-Aug-0/17, 0/18, 462/19, 231/20- sent 1/21, taken 2/26
> 
> On 2/6 I got an email from broker that dvd had started ROFR process, if so they were pretty quick on taking it...
> 
> Time to start over...





Ashley Strathern said:


> Ashley Strathern---$106-$22941-200-AKV-Feb-0/18, 65/19, 200/20, 200/21- sent 1/18, taken 2/26
> 
> As expected  Thanks for all the help on the board.  It's a great resource.



I’m sorry you two. That’s a long time to wait for the one sent on 1/18!!!


----------



## JereMary

Ashley Strathern said:


> Ashley Strathern---$106-$22941-200-AKV-Feb-0/18, 65/19, 200/20, 200/21- sent 1/18, taken 2/26
> 
> As expected  Thanks for all the help on the board.  It's a great resource.


Oh no! I'm sorry to hear this. We have pretty much an identical contract sitting in ROFR right now, (same UY, same points, same offer) so I think our odds just dropped.


----------



## LadyLvsTramp

I'm sorry your contracts got taken Jbrad and Ashley Strathern, I feel your pain but we offered again the same day we found out.  I am not afraid to keep offering a reasonable 
price considering the new restrictions.  Keep offering and you will eventually get one to pass.   I will keep offering low they cannot buy them all... 
Our guide even called us to offer BLT at $228 a point no way!  and they do know when you are in ROFR if you own direct as we do.  I think it is very sleazy of Disney to play
that game of course when we offer $133 a point we are not going to pay $228 a point for goodness sakes.  We already have over 500 points direct and so do not need to pay
a premium at this point for extras.


----------



## Darth Poppy

Just emailed broker again. Awaiting response..... Day 44


----------



## minorthr

Darth Poppy said:


> Just emailed broker again. Awaiting response..... Day 44


Crazy


----------



## RamblinWreck

LadyLvsTramp said:


> I'm sorry your contracts got taken Jbrad and Ashley Strathern, I feel your pain but we offered again the same day we found out.  I am not afraid to keep offering a reasonable
> price considering the new restrictions.  Keep offering and you will eventually get one to pass.   I will keep offering low they cannot buy them all...
> Our guide even called us to offer BLT at $228 a point no way!  and they do know when you are in ROFR if you own direct as we do.  I think it is very sleazy of Disney to play
> that game of course when we offer $133 a point we are not going to pay $228 a point for goodness sakes.  We already have over 500 points direct and so do not need to pay
> a premium at this point for extras.


Yikes, that does seem sleazy. You got that offer completely unsolicited after you had a contract taken by Disney?


----------



## DduzDis

Darth Poppy said:


> Just emailed broker again. Awaiting response..... Day 44



I would call them.  No response for 2 days is simply unacceptable in my opinion.  I get they may not have an answer but no answer at all is not a good business practice.   At this point you are a 'hostage' and you need a negotiator.  They should be able to call someone at Disney and at the very least get the 'we're working on it'...


----------



## Darth Poppy

Darth Poppy said:


> Just emailed broker again. Awaiting response..... Day 44



Just received a reply. They have reached out to Disney for specifics about our contract. Will hopefully hear soon.


----------



## DduzDis

Darth Poppy said:


> Just received a reply. They have reached out to Disney for specifics about our contract. Will hopefully hear soon.



Good deal.  Good luck!


----------



## Timmy-4boyfam

Timmy-4boyfam---$70-$26669-330-HH-Dec-11/18, 330/19, 330/20- sent 1/18, taken 2/27

Time to start searching again....


----------



## dumaresq

There have been so many taken... We won't know until the end of the month, but it seems like the % is very high, or am I just only seeing the taken and do to the Jan 19th change the volume is just very high?


----------



## Katie L

dumaresq said:


> There have been so many taken... We won't know until the end of the month, but it seems like the % is very high, or am I just only seeing the taken and do to the Jan 19th change the volume is just very high?



I really think this is a test. "Will resale folks pay more even with restrictions?" Disney has far more data points than we do or than any single broker does. They are trying to figure out what will maximize profits. Though we've put in a few offers, I'm now considering seeing what happens over the next two months instead of negotiating bargains. DVC seems like a loose cannon right now.


----------



## KPeterso

Ashley Strathern said:


> Ashley Strathern---$106-$22941-200-AKV-Feb-0/18, 65/19, 200/20, 200/21- sent 1/18, taken 2/26
> 
> As expected  Thanks for all the help on the board.  It's a great resource.



Wow - interesting... Just makes me wonder how on earth mine made it through and passed. Same use year, 100 points at $105. And it was submitted on 1/9 so in the frenzy. Drunk Monkey for sure...


----------



## LadyLvsTramp

Katie L said:


> I really think this is a test. "Will resale folks pay more even with restrictions?" Disney has far more data points than we do or than any single broker does. They are trying to figure out what will maximize profits. Though we've put in a few offers, I'm now considering seeing what happens over the next two months instead of negotiating bargains. DVC seems like a loose cannon right now.



I will send a message across the bow loud and clear not interested in paying inflated prices for less membership advantages due to all the recent and past restrictions.  We need to keep making offers on reasonably priced contracts so they get the message.  I notified my Guide I was not interested in the offer for points at $228 a point.  I will keep trying they cannot take them all will run out of resources eventually...


----------



## 4luv2cdisney

LadyLvsTramp said:


> I will send a message across the bow loud and clear not interested in paying inflated prices for less membership advantages due to all the recent and past restrictions.  We need to keep making offers on reasonably priced contracts so they get the message.  I notified my Guide I was not interested in the offer for points at $228 a point.  I will keep trying they cannot take them all will run out of resources eventually...



I know this is minor, but is it 225 or 228? I first thought a typo but you repeat $228 a few times.  It went to $225 in Jan from what I was told and have read....just want to confirm it hasn't changed again.


----------



## WDWbride09

Katie L said:


> I really think this is a test. "Will resale folks pay more even with restrictions?" Disney has far more data points than we do or than any single broker does. They are trying to figure out what will maximize profits. Though we've put in a few offers, I'm now considering seeing what happens over the next two months instead of negotiating bargains. DVC seems like a loose cannon right now.



I agree, it seems like a test. I am also wondering if some of it has to do with the resale restrictions that will be in place with Riviera. Maybe they anticipate less direct purchases for that resort and more for the sold out resorts? Probably not the case but I know people were upset with the announcement of the resale restrictions so maybe? I don’t know just me guessing.


----------



## Ashley Strathern

dumaresq said:


> There have been so many taken... We won't know until the end of the month, but it seems like the % is very high, or am I just only seeing the taken and do to the Jan 19th change the volume is just very high?



My broker said they are seeing a 40-50% buy back rate right now, which is WAY higher than normal.  I refuse to buy direct again considering the high costs (unless I win the lottery but considering I don't even play we can all figure those odds).  We may consider putting in a resale again in the future, but certainly not anytime soon with the new restrictions.  My broker suggested we do it right away just in case so we are grandfathered in if they make anymore changes, but we will wait to see what happens.


----------



## RamblinWreck

KPeterso said:


> Wow - interesting... Just makes me wonder how on earth mine made it through and passed. Same use year, 100 points at $105. And it was submitted on 1/9 so in the frenzy. Drunk Monkey for sure...


If it’s true that Disney takes closing costs, etc. into account then that might make sense. The closing costs would have double the effect per point on a 100 pt contract compared to a 200 pt one.

I’m going to hold on to that notion as the faint glimmer of hope that my ultra cheap 50 pt VGF contract will squeak through :lol:


----------



## vanjust14

RamblinWreck said:


> If it’s true that Disney takes closing costs, etc. into account then that might make sense. The closing costs would have double the effect per point on a 100 pt contract compared to a 200 pt one.
> 
> I’m going to hold on to that notion as the faint glimmer of hope that my ultra cheap 50 pt VGF contract will squeak through :lol:



Oh I never thought of that...that's a good point/theory.


----------



## mlittig

4luv2cdisney said:


> I know this is minor, but is it 225 or 228? I first thought a typo but you repeat $228 a few times.  It went to $225 in Jan from what I was told and have read....just want to confirm it hasn't changed again.



4luv2cdisney, you are correct, the latest price increase in January 2019 brought Bay Lake Tower up to $225 per point for direct  It went up $34 from $191 to $225   Beach Club went up $40 per point from $185 to $225 so it is now the same price as Bay Lake


----------



## LadyLvsTramp

4luv2cdisney said:


> I know this is minor, but is it 225 or 228? I first thought a typo but you repeat $228 a few times.  It went to $225 in Jan from what I was told and have read....just want to confirm it hasn't changed again.



Sorry was really busy when he called thought it was the broker so answered the call.  It may well be $225 which is also ridiculous and if we do not buy at that price what will Disney do they will loose a lot in dues for sure and profit at the parks too.


----------



## SimbaAndSparkles

mlittig said:


> 4luv2cdisney, you are correct, the latest price increase in January 2019 brought Bay Lake Tower up to $225 per point for direct  It went up $34 from $191 to $225   Beach Club went up $40 per point from $185 to $225 so it is now the same price as Bay Lake


It blows my mind that they're selling BCV at $225 with its expiration in 2042!! There is no way that BCV and BLT should be selling at the same price...drunken monkey indeed...


----------



## Lyusuf27

Ashley Strathern said:


> My broker said they are seeing a 40-50% buy back rate right now, which is WAY higher than normal.  I refuse to buy direct again considering the high costs (unless I win the lottery but considering I don't even play we can all figure those odds).  We may consider putting in a resale again in the future, but certainly not anytime soon with the new restrictions.  My broker suggested we do it right away just in case so we are grandfathered in if they make anymore changes, but we will wait to see what happens.


It doesn’t look like they’ve passed any since last Tuesday so I’m wondering if it’s even higher than this.
On day 35 today so just wish they’d break the bad news so can have the deposit back and decide on next steps


----------



## Darth Poppy

Darth Poppy---$145-$15686-100-PVB-Sep-0/17, 201/18, 96/19, 100/20- sent 1/14, passed 2/27


Day 44!!! Makes the wait worth it!


----------



## RamblinWreck

Darth Poppy said:


> Darth Poppy---$145-$15686-100-PVB-Sep-0/17, 201/18, 96/19, 100/20- sent 1/14, passed 2/27
> 
> 
> Day 44!!! Makes the wait worth it!


Awesome! Congratulations!


----------



## vanjust14

Darth Poppy said:


> Darth Poppy---$145-$15686-100-PVB-Sep-0/17, 201/18, 96/19, 100/20- sent 1/14, passed 2/27
> 
> 
> Day 44!!! Makes the wait worth it!



Wow!  Congrats!!!  What a great deal!


----------



## DduzDis

Darth Poppy said:


> Darth Poppy---$145-$15686-100-PVB-Sep-0/17, 201/18, 96/19, 100/20- sent 1/14, passed 2/27
> 
> 
> Day 44!!! Makes the wait worth it!



Wow!!  Totally unexpected, but shows 'it ain't over til it's over'.   Congratulations!!!


----------



## lovin'fl

Darth Poppy said:


> Darth Poppy---$145-$15686-100-PVB-Sep-0/17, 201/18, 96/19, 100/20- sent 1/14, passed 2/27
> 
> 
> Day 44!!! Makes the wait worth it!


I hope it really was sent before the 1/19 deadline. Are you the one where the broker tried to say it was sent 1/30 and you corrected him? Congrats!!!


----------



## z71tray

Sent 1/28/19 - Passed 2/27/19 VGF. Day 30.


----------



## bwvBound

LadyLvsTramp said:


> I will send a message across the bow loud and clear not interested in paying inflated prices for less membership advantages due to all the recent and past restrictions.  We need to keep making offers on reasonably priced contracts so they get the message.  I notified my Guide I was not interested in the offer for points at $228 a point.  I will keep trying they cannot take them all will run out of resources eventually...


So you immediately provided a counter offer to the guide, "$133?"  ;-)


----------



## HappilyEverAfter2007

Darth Poppy said:


> Darth Poppy---$145-$15686-100-PVB-Sep-0/17, 201/18, 96/19, 100/20- sent 1/14, passed 2/27
> 
> 
> Day 44!!! Makes the wait worth it!



Woooohooo! Waiting that long I bet was brutal and I sure hope we don’t have to wait 44 days but for a pass, totally worth it! Congrats


----------



## Lyusuf27

Sent 01/22 SSR passed 02/27 just as I’d given up hope


----------



## vanjust14

So glad to hear of these passes!


----------



## Darth Poppy

lovin'fl said:


> I hope it really was sent before the 1/19 deadline. Are you the one where the broker tried to say it was sent 1/30 and you corrected him? Congrats!!!





That was not me.


----------



## espov

A little jealous of these recent passes... lol congratulations!!!


----------



## z71tray

z71tray---$170-$30706-170-VGF-Jun-0/17, 0/18, 179/19, 170/20- sent 1/28, passed 2/27


----------



## ThinkBelieveDream&Dare

Huge Congrats z71tray and to all those who have passed; may your points bring you all many years of Disney joy 
Sending even bigger commiserations to those whose contracts were taken 
Ours was sent to ROFR on 31st, so day 27 for us.


----------



## z71tray

ThinkBelieveDream&Dare said:


> Huge Congrats z71tray and to all those who have passed; may your points bring you all many years of Disney joy
> Sending even bigger commiserations to those whose contracts were taken
> Ours was sent to ROFR on 31st, so day 27 for us.


Well good luck to you and to all those still waiting. They took my first 170 that was submitted pre-restrictions, but hey, people don't pay the premium for the Grand Flo to stay somewhere else anyway.


----------



## TexasChick123

z71tray said:


> Well good luck to you and to all those still waiting. They took my first 170 that was submitted pre-restrictions, but hey, people don't pay the premium for the Grand Flo to stay somewhere else anyway.



FWIW, I can use my VGF at all resorts and have never done so and don’t plan on it. The thought of having the flexibility is nice, but it isn’t of importance to me with those particular points. Like you said, I paid a premium at the time for them because I want to use them at VGF and only VGF. I’m glad you tried again and got what you wanted.  Congrats!!!


----------



## ThinkBelieveDream&Dare

Thank you z71tray. Sorry you missed out on the first attempt.
I agree; the Grand Floridian is beautiful. 
Ours is for AKL - hopefully it won't flag up and slips into the 'pass pile'


----------



## z71tray

TexasChick123 said:


> FWIW, I can use my VGF at all resorts and have never done so and don’t plan on it. The thought of having the flexibility is nice, but it isn’t of importance to me with those particular points. Like you said, I paid a premium at the time for them because I want to use them at VGF and only VGF. I’m glad you tried again and got what you wanted.  Congrats!!!


Thank You for the words of encouragement.  I inquired about buying direct and the cast member told me that VGF was not available and had a very long waiting list, but recommended I should buy where I wanted to stay especially if its the VGF so buying direct at CCV will do me no good. I told her I was willing to pay direct prices for VGF, she said it was not an option at this time. So it was full steam ahead on the resale market.


----------



## z71tray

ThinkBelieveDream&Dare said:


> Thank you z71tray. Sorry you missed out on the first attempt.
> I agree; the Grand Floridian is beautiful.
> Ours is for AKL - hopefully it won't flag up and slips into the 'pass pile'


My kids love AKL and also Wilderness Lodge but Mom and Dad love VGF. So we win!! Hey, they get to go to Disney once a year so I already consider them spoiled!!


----------



## mlittig

DVC Resale Market just posted 21 waivers for ROFR today  Hope some of them are from people here


----------



## bwheeler319

bwheeler319---$159-$8405-50-BLT-Oct-4/18, 0/19, 50/20- sent 2/20

Long time board lurker here, so finally decided to join the party.  My wife and I have been looking at DVC for a few years and finally decided to bite the bullet through resale.  Going for a smaller contract to begin with since it is just the two us.  Trying to go in with low expectations, but hoping for some pixie dust.  This wait is going to be the worst part!


----------



## mrsap

mlittig said:


> DVC Resale Market just posted 21 waivers for ROFR today  Hope some of them are from people here



Where can you see that information?


----------



## TexasChick123

mrsap said:


> Where can you see that information?



It is on their FB page.


----------



## LadyLvsTramp

bwvBound said:


> So you immediately provided a counter offer to the guide, "$133?"  ;-)



Ha I should have countered that but did not in fact know they see your contract in ROFR until I asked our broker. Now I’m sure they do I always suspected with technology Disney always knows what your doing!


----------



## sndral

Darth Poppy said:


> Darth Poppy---$145-$15686-100-PVB-Sep-0/17, 201/18, 96/19, 100/20- sent 1/14, passed 2/27
> 
> 
> Day 44!!! Makes the wait worth it!


You win the prize for longest ROFR wait!
Glad you had a happy ending.


----------



## ScubaCat

Lyusuf27 said:


> Sent 01/22 SSR passed 02/27 just as I’d given up hope



Please post the whole updated string for the list! (link in post#1  )


----------



## Tonnerme

tonnerme---$102-$12708-110-AKV-Aug-0/18, 110/19, 110/20- sent 2/25


----------



## Lyusuf27

Lyusuf27---$106-$17396-150-SSR-Mar-0/18, 300/19, 150/20, 150/21- sent 1/22, passed 2/27

Thanks for this thread


----------



## mrsap

mrsap---$96-$19200-200-SSR-Oct-0/18, 0/19, 200/20-Seller Pays Closing- sent 2/28


Let’s try this again!! Good luck everyone!


----------



## MissLiss279

I’m hoping to hear today, since some from 1/28 heard yesterday, and mine was sent 1/29.


----------



## LadyLvsTramp

mrsap said:


> mrsap---$96-$19200-200-SSR-Oct-0/18, 0/19, 200/20-Seller Pays Closing- sent 2/28
> 
> 
> Let’s try this again!! Good luck everyone!



Wow love this deal all the best hope you get it!  We need to keep trying for sure they cannot buy them all who would pay dues at $225 a point I doubt they are flying out the door...


----------



## RamblinWreck

MissLiss279 said:


> I’m hoping to hear today, since some from 1/28 heard yesterday, and mine was sent 1/29.


Good Luck!


----------



## TexasChick123

MissLiss279 said:


> I’m hoping to hear today, since some from 1/28 heard yesterday, and mine was sent 1/29.



Now that they are through the pre-1/19 rush, hopefully they don't "take a vacation" and slow things down to a snail's pace like they sometimes do.  :\  Sending you luck for passing!


----------



## mrsap

LadyLvsTramp said:


> Wow love this deal all the best hope you get it!  We need to keep trying for sure they cannot buy them all who would pay dues at $225 a point I doubt they are flying out the door...



Thanks so much!!! We actually made a higher offer, which was accepted. Then we got a call from the agent about 15 minutes or so later that they listed it incorrectly. It was showing that all points were available for 2019, but that was a mistake. So we reduced our offer. I felt better going in at the higher price, but I wasn’t going to pay that much over asking without this year’s points available to us. Not that we need them for this year anyway, but it would have been nice to have them.


----------



## DduzDis

MissLiss279 said:


> I’m hoping to hear today, since some from 1/28 heard yesterday, and mine was sent 1/29.



Good luck!  Hope you do hear today.


----------



## DduzDis

TexasChick123 said:


> Now that they are through the pre-1/19 rush, hopefully they don't "take a vacation" and slow things down to a snail's pace like they sometimes do.  :\  Sending you luck for passing!



Seems like they had that vacation last week.  They 'should' be ready to go this week.


----------



## SimbaAndSparkles

lovin'fl said:


> I hope it really was sent before the 1/19 deadline. Are you the one where the broker tried to say it was sent 1/30 and you corrected him? Congrats!!!


That was me...and the contract was taken so it's a moot point (or a "moo" point, as Joey would say).


----------



## ScubaCat

LadyLvsTramp said:


> Wow love this deal all the best hope you get it!  We need to keep trying for sure they cannot buy them all who would pay dues at $225 a point I doubt they are flying out the door...


Remember, they have wait lists of people wanting to buy direct so the decision is likely based on that since they don't want to hold excess points on the books. As long as there's a wait list they can use to immediately flip the contracts, they certainly can and will buy them all!


----------



## TexasChick123

LadyLvsTramp said:


> Wow love this deal all the best hope you get it!  We need to keep trying for sure they cannot buy them all who would pay dues at $225 a point I doubt they are flying out the door...



I think SSR is only $160pp for direct.


----------



## crvetter

crvetter---$208-$16766-75-VGC-Dec-0/17, 75/18, 75/19, 75/20-2018 Pts Banked 2017- sent 1/25, passed 2/28

Got the news minutes ago, so my updated string is above. Glad this one went through after the BCV contract we submitted was taken. Not super cheap but I really wanted DVC at DLR as much as a guarantee as possible, so that came at a cost. Plus didn't want nor need a large contract. Also didn't care much about the Use Year since these are exclusively going to be used for VGC.


----------



## MissLiss279

crvetter said:


> crvetter---$208-$16766-75-VGC-Dec-0/17, 75/18, 75/19, 75/20-2018 Pts Banked 2017- sent 1/25, passed 2/28
> 
> Got the news minutes ago, so my updated string is above. Glad this one went through after the BCV contract we submitted was taken. Not super cheap but I really wanted DVC at DLR as much as a guarantee as possible, so that came at a cost. Plus didn't want nor need a large contract. Also didn't care much about the Use Year since these are exclusively going to be used for VGC.



Just checked my email as well, and I passed!! These are my first points!  

MissLiss279---$117-$6626-50-SSR-Dec-0/18, 50/19, 50/20- sent 1/29, passed 2/28


----------



## LadyLvsTramp

ScubaCat said:


> Remember, they have wait lists of people wanting to buy direct so the decision is likely based on that since they don't want to hold excess points on the books. As long as there's a wait list they can use to immediately flip the contracts, they certainly can and will buy them all!



I have a difficult time believing they have lists of folks waiting to pay up to $225 per point for DVC.  I think they expect more sales maybe due to the changes in limitations for resale.  However if you have already purchased direct points it is a moot point you do not loose the benefits on your direct points.


----------



## Katie L

ScubaCat said:


> Remember, they have wait lists of people wanting to buy direct so the decision is likely based on that since they don't want to hold excess points on the books. As long as there's a wait list they can use to immediately flip the contracts, they certainly can and will buy them all!



Then why are they taking so many stripped contracts? Do they have points they can "add" kinda OTU to stripped contracts?


----------



## ScubaCat

LadyLvsTramp said:


> I have a difficult time believing they have lists of folks waiting to pay up to $225 per point for DVC.  I think they expect more sales maybe due to the changes in limitations for resale.  However if you have already purchased direct points it is a moot point you do not loose the benefits on your direct points.


It's all to drive sales of the new resorts.  It'd be hard to sell Riviera for $188 if you could buy BCV for $100 (just as an example)


----------



## ScubaCat

Katie L said:


> Then why are they taking so many stripped contracts? Do they have points they can "add" kinda OTU to stripped contracts?



Probably the price point.  The *main* purpose is to drive up the cost.


----------



## jamie3631

I am back now from my Disney trip. I am happy I at least received the bad news while I was in Disney! I notified you guys last week that mine was taken but here is the official thread so it can get updated. I listed my screen name wrong when I originally posted it, but this one is mine. 

jpd0248---$113-$14110-120-AKV-Oct-0/17, 0/18, 0/19, 120/20- sent 1/17, taken 2/21


----------



## heynowirv

heynowirv said:


> heynowirv---$85-$8900-100-OKW-Aug-0/17, 0/18, 0/19, 100/20- sent 2/26


I'm a little nervous about this one.


----------



## arminnie

heynowirv said:


> I'm a little nervous about this one.


Good luck - I had a 230 pt $97 stripped contract taken in December.  But who knows.  That good luck was sincere not a smart alecky remark.


----------



## HappilyEverAfter2007

jamie3631 said:


> I am back now from my Disney trip. I am happy I at least received the bad news while I was in Disney! I notified you guys last week that mine was taken but here is the official thread so it can get updated. I listed my screen name wrong when I originally posted it, but this one is mine.
> 
> jpd0248---$113-$14110-120-AKV-Oct-0/17, 0/18, 0/19, 120/20- sent 1/17, taken 2/21



Oh bummer! We just submitted our 120 point AKV contract with banked 2018 points. Good luck on your next one! Hope somehow we squeak through ROFR.


----------



## TexasChick123

crvetter said:


> crvetter---$208-$16766-75-VGC-Dec-0/17, 75/18, 75/19, 75/20-2018 Pts Banked 2017- sent 1/25, passed 2/28
> 
> Got the news minutes ago, so my updated string is above. Glad this one went through after the BCV contract we submitted was taken. Not super cheap but I really wanted DVC at DLR as much as a guarantee as possible, so that came at a cost. Plus didn't want nor need a large contract. Also didn't care much about the Use Year since these are exclusively going to be used for VGC.



Congrats. I love VGC’s location! We’ll be there in the fall, and I cannot wait!!!


----------



## rundisney79

Katie L said:


> Then why are they taking so many stripped contracts? Do they have points they can "add" kinda OTU to stripped contracts?


Sure!  They can play with points however they want.  They have inventory they can take from.  Stripped contracts are great for them.  The owners have already paid the dues for the points. So it is a win win for them. And since stripped contracts are usually a lower pricw point they win there too.


----------



## heynowirv

arminnie said:


> Good luck - I had a 230 pt $97 stripped contract taken in December.  But who knows.  That good luck was sincere not a smart alecky remark.


Understood


----------



## heynowirv

arminnie said:


> Good luck - I had a 230 pt $97 stripped contract taken in December.  But who knows.  That good luck was sincere not a smart alecky remark.


Have you moved on to another contract yet?


----------



## Bryan Burmeister

HappilyEverAfter2007 said:


> Oh bummer! We just submitted our 120 point AKV contract with banked 2018 points. Good luck on your next one! Hope somehow we squeak through ROFR.


Wow this one looks like a case of the drunken monkey


----------



## 4luv2cdisney

LadyLvsTramp said:


> I have a difficult time believing they have lists of folks waiting to pay up to $225 per point for DVC.  I think they expect more sales maybe due to the changes in limitations for resale.  However if you have already purchased direct points it is a moot point you do not loose the benefits on your direct points.




Well.... I've been on waitlist for some BLT points since before the price increase and I haven't gotten a call yet.  So, somebody's buying what they're taking.  If everyone was saying "pass" I think I would have gotten a call by now.  I do understand they can't sell stripped contracts, but still.  I've gotten calls for SSR and BWV in the meantime.  I think a lot of people want small add ons and the resale savings is less significant on small contracts.  

I considered calling to be taken off the waitlist, but I'm curious to see how long it takes.  I don't plan on paying $225.

Also, I do have 2 relatives that just purchased AKV direct, but they were first time buyers and want benefits including the ability to be able to trade into new resorts.  I feel like this board is the Budget Board 2.0 (lol) and we're all very concerned about price.  Not everyone is.


----------



## 4luv2cdisney

rundisney79 said:


> Sure!  They can play with points however they want.  They have inventory they can take from.  Stripped contracts are great for them.  The owners have already paid the dues for the points. So it is a win win for them. And since stripped contracts are usually a lower pricw point they win there too.




They can't sell stripped contracts until the points are available.


----------



## KPeterso

crvetter said:


> crvetter---$208-$16766-75-VGC-Dec-0/17, 75/18, 75/19, 75/20-2018 Pts Banked 2017- sent 1/25, passed 2/28
> 
> Got the news minutes ago, so my updated string is above. Glad this one went through after the BCV contract we submitted was taken. Not super cheap but I really wanted DVC at DLR as much as a guarantee as possible, so that came at a cost. Plus didn't want nor need a large contract. Also didn't care much about the Use Year since these are exclusively going to be used for VGC.



Welcome home to VGC. I own 2 contracts there and love it there. FYI - closing at VGC takes a little longer as they have to use CA lawyer and people for it. That was a surprise I was not expecting when I bought my resale contract there!


----------



## ZYX2008

motherof5 said:


> Wow 41 days that's crazy!  Any word yet?  Hopefully positive.  Pixie dust your way.


 
Nope - but my situation is entirely the broker's fault.  I think they failed to communicate back to Disney when Disney was asking questions about my contract.  And they still haven't told me exactly what happened.  From what I can gather, at some point the Seller signed an addendum to our contract (which we never saw) and then there was some back and forth about the number of points available under my contract.  I didn't find out about these issues until last Monday/Tuesday (despite numerous phone calls and several assurances that everything was fine).  During this same conversation, they also told me that my 30-day period didn't start until last Monday (the 18th) even though my contract was submitted on January 9th originally (and, therefore, I'm grandfathered in).  I was told that Disney is expediting my contract for what it's worth and that chances are I'm going to be fine because Disney "never" takes contracts that they ask questions about.  I'm beyond frustrated at this point and will never again use/recommend this broker.  They have not called me once with an update.  I've had to initiate all communications.  It's been a terrible experience.


----------



## TexasChick123

4luv2cdisney said:


> They can't sell stripped contracts until the points are available.



I think he meant that they can take points from stripped contracts they bought a year ago and bundle them a different way to make the contract whole.  For example, if they bought a Feb contract in 2018 with no points until 2019, then they can repackage those points by breaking apart all those contracts and just putting all the points into their inventory and pulling whatever points they need out to sell a contract.


----------



## TexasChick123

ZYX2008 said:


> Nope - but my situation is entirely the broker's fault.  I think they failed to communicate back to Disney when Disney was asking questions about my contract.  And they still haven't told me exactly what happened.  From what I can gather, at some point the Seller signed an addendum to our contract (which we never saw) and then there was some back and forth about the number of points available under my contract.  I didn't find out about these issues until last Monday/Tuesday (despite numerous phone calls and several assurances that everything was fine).  During this same conversation, they also told me that my 30-day period didn't start until last Monday (the 18th) even though my contract was submitted on January 9th originally (and, therefore, I'm grandfathered in).  I was told that Disney is expediting my contract for what it's worth and that chances are I'm going to be fine because Disney "never" takes contracts that they ask questions about.  I'm beyond frustrated at this point and will never again use/recommend this broker.  They have not called me once with an update.  I've had to initiate all communications.  It's been a terrible experience.



Yikes!!!  Who is your broker?


----------



## rundisney79

TexasChick123 said:


> I think he meant that they can take points from stripped contracts they bought a year ago and bundle them a different way to make the contract whole.  For example, if they bought a Feb contract in 2018 with no points until 2019, then they can repackage those points by breaking apart all those contracts and just putting all the points into their inventory and pulling whatever points they need out to sell a contract.



Exactly!  They can break apart, combine, divide.  I am sure they have magic pixie dust to make points appear as well. I understand that we would be horrified by this - but let’s be honest - I know I have no way of policing them. I am sure there is a loop hole for this.


----------



## ZYX2008

TexasChick123 said:


> Yikes!!!  Who is your broker?


Fidelity.  I know others have had good experiences, but they've been beyond horrible for me.  I think it must be the particular individual that I'm working with.


----------



## arminnie

heynowirv said:


> Have you moved on to another contract yet?


No - let me clarify - I was the seller on this contract. I'd have preferred for the buyer to have gotten it - just because I bought it resale and know how it is to be on that side of the fence. 

One more thing that is in your favor - mine was an extended OKW.


----------



## lovin'fl

Katie L said:


> Then why are they taking so many stripped contracts? Do they have points they can "add" kinda OTU to stripped contracts?


Yes, I think. Maybe they have a surplus of their own points for 2018 and 2019.


----------



## iheartglaciers

ZYX2008 said:


> Fidelity.  I know others have had good experiences, but they've been beyond horrible for me.  I think it must be the particular individual that I'm working with.



It seems like one broker is really good and the other isn't the best.  Mine never told me that my contract had been taken.  I got my deposit check back in the mail and called her!  My ROFR letter was sitting in a pile on her desk and she hadn't read it yet!


----------



## TexasChick123

rundisney79 said:


> Exactly!  They can break apart, combine, divide.  I am sure they have magic pixie dust to make points appear as well. I understand that we would be horrified by this - but let’s be honest - I know I have no way of policing them. I am sure there is a loop hole for this.



BTW, I don't know why I assumed you were a "he".  If you are a woman, I apologize.


----------



## FRANKTSJR

If DVC buys a contact through ROFR, does the Broker still get their commission?


----------



## MB_01

ZYX2008 said:


> Fidelity.  I know others have had good experiences, but they've been beyond horrible for me.  I think it must be the particular individual that I'm working with.



Uh.  You willing to name names?  Just wondering what I am in for here!


----------



## lovin'fl

ZYX2008 said:


> Fidelity.  I know others have had good experiences, but they've been beyond horrible for me.  I think it must be the particular individual that I'm working with.


The one time we tried to buy through Fidelity we had issues too and our contract was cancelled after it had been in ROFR for 8 days. They get a lot of distressed contracts that DVC refers to them. That's why they tend to have good deals in my opinion.


----------



## LadyLvsTramp

4luv2cdisney said:


> Well.... I've been on waitlist for some BLT points since before the price increase and I haven't gotten a call yet.  So, somebody's buying what they're taking.  If everyone was saying "pass" I think I would have gotten a call by now.  I do understand they can't sell stripped contracts, but still.  I've gotten calls for SSR and BWV in the meantime.  I think a lot of people want small add ons and the resale savings is less significant on small contracts.
> 
> I considered calling to be taken off the waitlist, but I'm curious to see how long it takes.  I don't plan on paying $225.
> 
> Also, I do have 2 relatives that just purchased AKV direct, but they were first time buyers and want benefits including the ability to be able to trade into new resorts.  I feel like this board is the Budget Board 2.0 (lol) and we're all very concerned about price.  Not everyone is.



Well I must have been on the waitlist within a week of our BLT contract being taken our Guide called and offered us BLT August for $225 a point.  I did tell him no thank you we are not interested in paying that for points.


----------



## TexasChick123

lovin'fl said:


> The one time we tried to buy through Fidelity we had issues too and contract was cancelled. They get a lot of distressed contracts that DVC refers to them. That's why they tend to have good deals in my opinion.



I sold a contract through them with no issues, but I was a regular seller.  Also, the price they told me to list my contract at was very high IMO.  It did sell for close(ish) to asking.  I did have a lot of trouble when I went to buy one through them though.  It got cancelled when the seller's adult kids kept using her points and she wouldn't cancel the reservations.



FRANKTSJR said:


> If DVC buys a contact through ROFR, does the Broker still get their commission?



Yes, they still get their commission.


----------



## mlittig

ZYX2008 said:


> Fidelity.  I know others have had good experiences, but they've been beyond horrible for me.  I think it must be the particular individual that I'm working with.



I am currently waiting on the closing documents for my contract with Fidelity and it has been over 5 weeks since I passed ROFR  The communication from Fidelity has been just all right and I think the wait has more to do with the title company  Avoid First American Title Company at all costs


----------



## sndral

ZYX2008 said:


> Fidelity.  I know others have had good experiences, but they've been beyond horrible for me.  I think it must be the particular individual that I'm working with.





iheartglaciers said:


> It seems like one broker is really good and the other isn't the best.  Mine never told me that my contract had been taken.  I got my deposit check back in the mail and called her!  My ROFR letter was sitting in a pile on her desk and she hadn't read it yet!





lovin'fl said:


> The one time we tried to buy through Fidelity we had issues too and our contract was cancelled after it had been in ROFR for 8 days. They get a lot of distressed contracts that DVC refers to them. That's why they tend to have good deals in my opinion.


My first resale was through Fidelity, they failed to notify me when we passed ROFR, I figured it out when I got the documents for closing from the title company. Then the sellers took so long to get their closing documents back (divorcing) that I lost any hope of using the unbanked current years points (I’d assumed I wouldn’t be able to use them when I offered) - I can’t fault Fidelity for that, though, as it could happen w/ any seller. Not the best experience, but if they had a contract I wanted at a great price (factoring in their additional administrative fee) I’d use them again. However, I was relieved that my second contract and the one I’m in ROFR on at the moment were through the TSS, much smoother sailing


----------



## WDWbride09

WDWbride09---$100-$5725-50-SSR-Jun-1/18, 100/19, 50/20- sent 2/1 passed 2/28


----------



## Katie L

ZYX2008 said:


> Nope - but my situation is entirely the broker's fault.  I think they failed to communicate back to Disney when Disney was asking questions about my contract.  And they still haven't told me exactly what happened.  From what I can gather, at some point the Seller signed an addendum to our contract (which we never saw) and then there was some back and forth about the number of points available under my contract.  I didn't find out about these issues until last Monday/Tuesday (despite numerous phone calls and several assurances that everything was fine).  During this same conversation, they also told me that my 30-day period didn't start until last Monday (the 18th) even though my contract was submitted on January 9th originally (and, therefore, I'm grandfathered in).  I was told that Disney is expediting my contract for what it's worth and that chances are I'm going to be fine because Disney "never" takes contracts that they ask questions about.  I'm beyond frustrated at this point and will never again use/recommend this broker.  They have not called me once with an update.  I've had to initiate all communications.  It's been a terrible experience.



As someone considering buying - what broker should I avoid here? What a nightmare.

ETA: Saw it was fidelity. Thanks.


----------



## JereMary

WDWbride09 said:


> WDWbride09---$100-$5725-50-SSR-Jun-1/18, 100/19, 50/20- sent 2/1 passed 2/28


That's a great deal! Congrats to you!


----------



## motherof5

ZYX2008 said:


> Nope - but my situation is entirely the broker's fault.  I think they failed to communicate back to Disney when Disney was asking questions about my contract.  And they still haven't told me exactly what happened.  From what I can gather, at some point the Seller signed an addendum to our contract (which we never saw) and then there was some back and forth about the number of points available under my contract.  I didn't find out about these issues until last Monday/Tuesday (despite numerous phone calls and several assurances that everything was fine).  During this same conversation, they also told me that my 30-day period didn't start until last Monday (the 18th) even though my contract was submitted on January 9th originally (and, therefore, I'm grandfathered in).  I was told that Disney is expediting my contract for what it's worth and that chances are I'm going to be fine because Disney "never" takes contracts that they ask questions about.  I'm beyond frustrated at this point and will never again use/recommend this broker.  They have not called me once with an update.  I've had to initiate all communications.  It's been a terrible experience.


Sorry you have had such a terrible experience hopefully getting the contract and having years of Disney Magic will make up for it   I'm sending positive vibes your way, you deserve it after all this.  Good luck and keep us updated


----------



## motherof5

JereMary said:


> That's a great deal! Congrats to you!


Wow.  Congratulations!


----------



## CoensFamily2009

WDWbride09 said:


> WDWbride09---$100-$5725-50-SSR-Jun-1/18, 100/19, 50/20- sent 2/1 passed 2/28


Congrats


----------



## RamblinWreck

It's only been 2 days, and I'm almost positive Disney is going to snipe my contract, and still the wait is killing me.

Lord beer me strength!


----------



## KPeterso

mlittig said:


> I am currently waiting on the closing documents for my contract with Fidelity and it has been over 5 weeks since I passed ROFR  The communication from Fidelity has been just all right and I think the wait has more to do with the title company  Avoid First American Title Company at all costs



Wow- surprised your documents are taking so long. My contract passed ROFR on 2/12 and I got my document last night and will be returning today. I am working with Buy & Sell DVC and Duncan Title. Been really easy except for the long ROFR time (34 days).


----------



## FRANKTSJR

TexasChick123 said:


> I sold a contract through them with no issues, but I was a regular seller.  Also, the price they told me to list my contract at was very high IMO.  It did sell for close(ish) to asking.  I did have a lot of trouble when I went to buy one through them though.  It got cancelled when the seller's adult kids kept using her points and she wouldn't cancel the reservations.
> 
> Yes, they still get their commission.



So, since this is the case, the Broker can list low if the seller is willing to list low and having knowledge that the contract will most likely be taken by DVC. They really have no incentive for the buyer to pass ROFR? They are getting their commission either way.


----------



## Hmiller0923

I’ve been stalking this board....and waiting!! Oh, and I had to get a new account because it’s been awhile since I’ve posted on these boards, so this isn’t technically my first post. So excited!! 

Hmiller0923---$100-$16670-150-SSR-Aug-150/18, 300/19, 150/20- sent 2/1, passed 2/28


----------



## noahsmom85

noahsmom85---$142-$23350-160-BLT-Apr-0/17, 0/18, 0/19, 160/20- sent 1/30, passed 2/28 

Completely shocked....and excited. International Sellers by the way.


----------



## HappilyEverAfter2007

RamblinWreck said:


> It's only been 2 days, and I'm almost positive Disney is going to snipe my contract, and still the wait is killing me.
> 
> Lord beer me strength!



Oh my gosh, same!!! I just know mine will be taken despite knowing there is no rhyme or reason and it can really vary. Fingers crossed for both of us and that time passes quickly and our contracts go through!


----------



## HappilyEverAfter2007

noahsmom85 said:


> noahsmom85---$142-$23350-160-BLT-Apr-0/17, 0/18, 0/19, 160/20- sent 1/30, passed 2/28
> 
> Completely shocked....and excited. International Sellers by the way.



So awesome!!! Congratulations and Welcome Home


----------



## HappilyEverAfter2007

Hmiller0923 said:


> I’ve been stalking this board....and waiting!! Oh, and I had to get a new account because it’s been awhile since I’ve posted on these boards, so this isn’t technically my first post. So excited!!
> 
> Hmiller0923---$100-$16670-150-SSR-Aug-150/18, 300/19, 150/20- sent 2/1, passed 2/28



Wow, great contract! Congrats


----------



## emtgirl4

I have been lurking but have not posted. Thanks for all the tips on these boards.  

Emtgirl4---$159-$12928-75-PVB-Apr-0/17, 0/18, 94/19, 75/20- sent 1/29, passed 2/28


----------



## CoensFamily2009

Hmiller0923 said:


> I’ve been stalking this board....and waiting!! Oh, and I had to get a new account because it’s been awhile since I’ve posted on these boards, so this isn’t technically my first post. So excited!!
> 
> Hmiller0923---$100-$16670-150-SSR-Aug-150/18, 300/19, 150/20- sent 2/1, passed 2/28



This gives me great hope mine will pass as it was a 200 SSR same use year, loaded to the tits as well and we got it at 106


----------



## Hmiller0923

CoensFamily2009 said:


> This gives me great hope mine will pass as it was a 200 SSR same use year, loaded to the tits as well and we got it at 106




I’m sure you will be just fine. Loaded to the “tits”...love it!


----------



## ScubaCat

CoensFamily2009 said:


> loaded to the tits




Yes, I am, in fact, 12 years old. 



Katie L said:


> As someone considering buying - what broker should I avoid here? What a nightmare.
> 
> 
> ETA: Saw it was fidelity. Thanks.



They often have some great deals though. Remember, it's short term pain for long term gain, so don't rule them out. You can always choose a different title company for closing.


----------



## mlittig

ScubaCat said:


> They often have some great deals though. Remember, it's short term pain for long term gain, so don't rule them out. You can always choose a different title company for closing.



Even with the almost 6 weeks wait for closing documents I would not avoid Fidelity but thanks to this super thread, I will know to ask for another title company


----------



## ScubaCat

mlittig said:


> Even with the almost 6 weeks wait for closing documents I would not avoid Fidelity but thanks to this super thread, I will know to ask for another title company


Remember, the buyer gets to pick per Florida law. The broker can suggest or encourage a closing agent, but it's the buyer's choice in the end.


----------



## JereMary

Our broker posted today that 39 families passed ROFR. Yesterday I think it was 21.
Ok, I just double checked. Yes, it was 21 families yesterday.


----------



## kenyoncad

We have 2 contracts pending ROFR

Kenyoncad---$138-$22465-150-PVB-Dec-69/18, 150/19, 150/20- sent 2/15

Kenyoncad---$114-$6663-50-AKV-Dec-9/18, 50/19, 50/20- sent 2/25


----------



## meekey7197

kenyoncad said:


> We have 2 contracts pending ROFR
> 
> Kenyoncad---$138-$22465-150-PVB-Dec-69/18, 150/19, 150/20- sent 2/15
> 
> Kenyoncad---$114-$6663-50-AKV-Dec-9/18, 50/19, 50/20- sent 2/25



Good choices! We own Poly and AKV too! Currently waiting to close on SSR


----------



## mlittig

KPeterso said:


> Wow- surprised your documents are taking so long. My contract passed ROFR on 2/12 and I got my document last night and will be returning today. I am working with Buy & Sell DVC and Duncan Title. Been really easy except for the long ROFR time (34 days).



It is very annoying to say the least, especially since the title company for one of my other resale contracts took only 9 days and another one took only 8 days to get my closing documents  I e-mailed the contracts coordinator at Fidelity today asking when I will be getting my closing documents but have not heard back yet  I have used Buy and Sell DVC and they were great  I am glad your experience has been so positive  Is this your first contract, KPererso?


----------



## princessbride6205

Been stalking for a deal on a Feb UY for the past 6 weeks or so and threw our hat in the ring on this one. (As others have been discussing, Fidelity is not stellar with communication, but deals are certainly more prevalent on that site.)

princessbride6205---$91-$6219-57-OKW-Feb-0/18, 57/19, 57/20- sent 2/27


----------



## MB_01

MB_01---$103-$18391-160-AKV-Jun-0/17, 0/18, 320/19, 160/20- sent 3/1

I'm going to turn over a new leaf and remain patient on this one.  I'll wait until Monday to call and see if it passed ROFR or not!


----------



## ThinkBelieveDream&Dare

MB_01 said:


> MB_01---$103-$18391-160-AKV-Jun-0/17, 0/18, 320/19, 160/20- sent 3/1
> 
> I'm going to turn over a new leaf and remain patient on this one.  I'll wait until Monday to call and see if it passed ROFR or not!


Hehee your post made me smile 
Day 29 for me - having my fingers, toes, and eyes crossed make it very difficult to get anything done - other than check my emails lol


----------



## KPeterso

mlittig said:


> It is very annoying to say the least, especially since the title company for one of my other resale contracts took only 9 days and another one took only 8 days to get my closing documents  I e-mailed the contracts coordinator at Fidelity today asking when I will be getting my closing documents but have not heard back yet  I have used Buy and Sell DVC and they were great  I am glad your experience has been so positive  Is this your first contract, KPererso?



This is actually my 5th contract - I have 3 direct contracts (SSR, VGC, AKV) and 2 resale ones (VGC, AKV). I have worked with Buy&Sell both times and really like them a lot. I HOPE that I am now done and have enough points. I originally was going to wait a little longer to buy another contract, but Disney kind of forced my hand (oh and I got a large check in December that I kind of earmarked for the purchase anyway).


----------



## rundisney79

This is super fun to post!  This was with Fidelity.  I called today for a follow-up and I passed yesterday. They say American title is backed up as well.  So we will see when I get the closing papers, but at least i know i passed...

rundisney79---$118-$27130-210-BWV-Dec-420/18, 210/19, 210/20-Seller Pay MF 17&18- sent 1/30, passed 2/28


----------



## HappilyEverAfter2007

rundisney79 said:


> This is super fun to post!  This was with Fidelity.  I called today for a follow-up and I passed yesterday. They say American title is backed up as well.  So we will see when I get the closing papers, but at least i know i passed...
> 
> rundisney79---$118-$27130-210-BWV-Dec-420/18, 210/19, 210/20-Seller Pay MF 17&18- sent 1/30, passed 2/28



Yay!!! Those will be nice points to spend  Congrats!!!!


----------



## LadyLvsTramp

Ladylvstramp---$125-$23029-175-BLT-Feb-0/18, 85/19, 175/20, 175/21-Dues Pro Rated- sent 2/20 passed 3/1

*CAN YOU BELIEVE IT I AM STILL IN SHOCK !!!*


----------



## RamblinWreck

LadyLvsTramp said:


> Ladylvstramp---$125-$23029-175-BLT-Feb-0/18, 85/19, 175/20, 175/21-Dues Pro Rated- sent 2/20 passed 3/1
> 
> *CAN YOU BELIEVE IT I AM STILL IN SHOCK !!!*


Awesome!!!

That's quite the win!


----------



## rundisney79

LadyLvsTramp said:


> Ladylvstramp---$125-$23029-175-BLT-Feb-0/18, 85/19, 175/20, 175/21-Dues Pro Rated- sent 2/20 passed 3/1
> 
> *CAN YOU BELIEVE IT I AM STILL IN SHOCK !!!*


Love this!!!  They can’t take them all.  I always believe offer a fair price and not be afraid of ROfR. In the end you will get one! Congrats!


----------



## katrinameucci

LadyLvsTramp said:


> Ladylvstramp---$125-$23029-175-BLT-Feb-0/18, 85/19, 175/20, 175/21-Dues Pro Rated- sent 2/20 passed 3/1
> 
> *CAN YOU BELIEVE IT I AM STILL IN SHOCK !!!*



Wow that’s amazing!! I’m on day 29 of waiting for a BLT contract!


----------



## mrsg00fy

rundisney79 said:


> This is super fun to post!  This was with Fidelity.  I called today for a follow-up and I passed yesterday. They say American title is backed up as well.  So we will see when I get the closing papers, but at least i know i passed...
> 
> rundisney79---$118-$27130-210-BWV-Dec-420/18, 210/19, 210/20-Seller Pay MF 17&18- sent 1/30, passed 2/28


Nice! So glad you got that one. 



LadyLvsTramp said:


> Ladylvstramp---$125-$23029-175-BLT-Feb-0/18, 85/19, 175/20, 175/21-Dues Pro Rated- sent 2/20 passed 3/1
> 
> *CAN YOU BELIEVE IT I AM STILL IN SHOCK !!!*


Great contract! Yay.


----------



## adais

LadyLvsTramp said:


> Ladylvstramp---$125-$23029-175-BLT-Feb-0/18, 85/19, 175/20, 175/21-Dues Pro Rated- sent 2/20 passed 3/1
> 
> *CAN YOU BELIEVE IT I AM STILL IN SHOCK !!!*


so basically there is no rhyme or reason to how they process because its crearly not in order received


----------



## MB_01

LadyLvsTramp said:


> Ladylvstramp---$125-$23029-175-BLT-Feb-0/18, 85/19, 175/20, 175/21-Dues Pro Rated- sent 2/20 passed 3/1
> 
> *CAN YOU BELIEVE IT I AM STILL IN SHOCK !!!*



And only 9 days for rofr?  Crazy!  Who do you know??


----------



## bebec22

LadyLvsTramp said:


> Ladylvstramp---$125-$23029-175-BLT-Feb-0/18, 85/19, 175/20, 175/21-Dues Pro Rated- sent 2/20 passed 3/1
> 
> *CAN YOU BELIEVE IT I AM STILL IN SHOCK !!!*



Yay!!!!! This gives me so much hope! I just submitted a contract for the same amount of points, same UY and for $10 more per point!! Only difference is mine has full 2019 points.  Congrats!!!


----------



## Katie L

LadyLvsTramp said:


> Ladylvstramp---$125-$23029-175-BLT-Feb-0/18, 85/19, 175/20, 175/21-Dues Pro Rated- sent 2/20 passed 3/1
> 
> *CAN YOU BELIEVE IT I AM STILL IN SHOCK !!!*



HOLY CRAP MAYBE I SHOULDN'T WAIT................. ay yi yi


----------



## ThinkBelieveDream&Dare

rundisney79 said:


> This is super fun to post!  This was with Fidelity.  I called today for a follow-up and I passed yesterday. They say American title is backed up as well.  So we will see when I get the closing papers, but at least i know i passed...
> 
> rundisney79---$118-$27130-210-BWV-Dec-420/18, 210/19, 210/20-Seller Pay MF 17&18- sent 1/30, passed 2/28


Whooooeeee Huge Congrats, that's a fabulous contract, really pleased for you - hope you get many years of joy from your points


----------



## ThinkBelieveDream&Dare

LadyLvsTramp said:


> Ladylvstramp---$125-$23029-175-BLT-Feb-0/18, 85/19, 175/20, 175/21-Dues Pro Rated- sent 2/20 passed 3/1
> 
> *CAN YOU BELIEVE IT I AM STILL IN SHOCK !!!*


awww it's lovely to read such good news  especially after all the really long waits some have experienced Congratulations -  sooo pleased for you. Wishing you many happy hours of Disney Magic


----------



## bealne

LadyLvsTramp said:


> Ladylvstramp---$125-$23029-175-BLT-Feb-0/18, 85/19, 175/20, 175/21-Dues Pro Rated- sent 2/20 passed 3/1
> 
> *CAN YOU BELIEVE IT I AM STILL IN SHOCK !!!*


Congrats!!!!


----------



## Hmiller0923

Wow!! Those are some amazing contracts that are getting through!!


----------



## SimbaAndSparkles

LadyLvsTramp said:


> Ladylvstramp---$125-$23029-175-BLT-Feb-0/18, 85/19, 175/20, 175/21-Dues Pro Rated- sent 2/20 passed 3/1
> 
> *CAN YOU BELIEVE IT I AM STILL IN SHOCK !!!*


Oh my, that's an amazing price for BLT!! Congrats!!!


----------



## meekey7197

LadyLvsTramp said:


> Ladylvstramp---$125-$23029-175-BLT-Feb-0/18, 85/19, 175/20, 175/21-Dues Pro Rated- sent 2/20 passed 3/1
> 
> *CAN YOU BELIEVE IT I AM STILL IN SHOCK !!!*



Drunken monkey must have passed out and let this one slide LOL


----------



## LadyLvsTramp

Ladylvstramp---$125-$23029-175-BLT-Feb-0/18, 85/19, 175/20, 175/21-Dues Pro Rated- sent 2/20 passed 3/1

I have to admit it is a shock to get this we tried for a 160 pt contract before the new limited use in January took effect.  We bid $133 on that contract and it is a weird timeline after
that.  We waited over 30 days for Disney to take it at $133 a point.  The same day we offered $125 on a listing posted at $135 a point I think.  We sent the deposit Friday 2/22 and
they sent the contract to Disney on 2/20.  A few days into that offer on Sat the 2/23 I get a phone call from our Guide offering us points at $225 for BLT. I email my Guide telling him not interested in paying $225 for BLT.  Today I was tempted to call even though it has not been too long but low and behold I get a call mid day that we passed today!

I do not know all the particulars but I do believe this owner was close to foreclosure on this property I don't know if that made the difference.  I only found out about foreclosure issues looming after we made our offer.  We were told this had to be a fast closing no problem since we still had our financing in place from the first one taken.  I figured we could help them out at any rate if Disney did buy it back they would still be out from under it. We would get our deposit back and keep trying if it did not pass.  Believe me after having a $133 taken I never expected an offer for less to pass.  Perhaps someone out there understands the foreclosure issues I do not.    Less than $100 difference from the first offer we made and for 15 more points in this contract.  A blessing we were able to help a rather desperate seller get out from under this and we are grateful believe me.

All I can say is keep trying and don't be afraid to offer what you feel you can afford or what is fair with all the new limitations on resale eventually you will get one that passes!


----------



## rundisney79

mrsg00fy said:


> Nice! So glad you got that one.
> 
> 
> Great contract! Yay.


Thanks!  I hope your BLT goes through   Also great to meet you last week


----------



## carli_h

LadyLvsTramp said:


> Ladylvstramp---$125-$23029-175-BLT-Feb-0/18, 85/19, 175/20, 175/21-Dues Pro Rated- sent 2/20 passed 3/1
> 
> *CAN YOU BELIEVE IT I AM STILL IN SHOCK !!!*



Amazing! Really pleased for you!


----------



## mrsg00fy

rundisney79 said:


> Thanks!  I hope your BLT goes through   Also great to meet you last week


Lovely to meet you too!  

And today’s lower prices gives  me new hope for our contract.


----------



## sndral

sndral---$110-$12303-100-AKV-Dec-0/17, 100/18, 100/19, 100/20- sent 2/3, passed 2/28

Learned I’d passed this morning when I saw Mason Title’s email w/ my closing documents.


----------



## bealne

sndral said:


> sndral---$110-$12303-100-AKV-Dec-0/17, 100/18, 100/19, 100/20- sent 2/3, passed 2/28
> 
> Learned I’d passed this morning when I saw Mason Title’s email w/ my closing documents.


I would contact your broker and make sure. I got super excited when we received our closing documents. However, our contract was taken four days later.


----------



## Katie L

LadyLvsTramp said:


> Ladylvstramp---$125-$23029-175-BLT-Feb-0/18, 85/19, 175/20, 175/21-Dues Pro Rated- sent 2/20 passed 3/1
> 
> I have to admit it is a shock to get this we tried for a 160 pt contract before the new limited use in January took effect.  We bid $133 on that contract and it is a weird timeline after
> that.  We waited over 30 days for Disney to take it at $133 a point.  The same day we offered $125 on a listing posted at $135 a point I think.  We sent the deposit Friday 2/22 and
> they sent the contract to Disney on 2/20.  A few days into that offer on Sat the 2/23 I get a phone call from our Guide offering us points at $225 for BLT.  I email my Guide telling him we
> are not interested in paying $225 for BLT.  Today I was tempted to call even though it has not been too long but low and behold I get a call mid day that we passed today!
> 
> I do not know all the particulars but I do believe this owner was close to foreclosure on this property I don't know if that made the difference.  I only found out about foreclosure issues looming after we made our offer.  We were told this had to be a fast closing no problem since we still had our financing in place from the first one taken.  I figured we could help them out at any rate if Disney did buy it back they would still be out from under it. We would get our deposit back and keep trying if it did not pass.  Believe me after having a $133 taken I never expected an offer for less to pass.  Perhaps someone out there understands the foreclosure issues I do not.    Less than $100 difference from the first offer we made and for 15 more points in this contract.  A blessing we were able to help a rather desperate seller get out from under this and we are grateful believe me.
> 
> All I can say is keep trying and don't be afraid to offer what you feel you can afford or what is fair with all the new limitations on resale eventually you will get one that passes!



What broker?


----------



## LadyLvsTramp

Katie L said:


> What broker?


(I guess I am not allowed to say) Rachel is the agent the closing is with a private attorney not a company.
maybe I can pm you will try...


----------



## Lumpy1106

LadyLvsTramp said:


> Ladylvstramp---$125-$23029-175-BLT-Feb-0/18, 85/19, 175/20, 175/21-Dues Pro Rated- sent 2/20 passed 3/1
> 
> *CAN YOU BELIEVE IT I AM STILL IN SHOCK !!!*


That's incredible - congrats!  I hope all the potential legal issues don't trip you up.  Drinks @ TOTW lounge are clearly on you


----------



## amytaylor6

LadyLvsTramp said:


> Ladylvstramp---$125-$23029-175-BLT-Feb-0/18, 85/19, 175/20, 175/21-Dues Pro Rated- sent 2/20 passed 3/1
> 
> *CAN YOU BELIEVE IT I AM STILL IN SHOCK !!!*


That is awesome and quick too!! Congrats!


----------



## mrsg00fy

Just got the email from our broker and......we passed!!!!

Now the race is on to use those holding points by 5/31.

Mrsg00fy---$129-$22454-160-BLT-Jun-0/17, 160/18, 160/19, 160/20-2018 pts in holding- sent 2/6, passed 3/1


----------



## Hmiller0923

mrsg00fy said:


> Just got the email from our broker and......we passed!!!!
> 
> Now the race is on to use those holding points by 5/31.




Us too. Worst case scenario, we get a Bungalow for a night during our June trip.  I’ll LOOK rich for one night, then back to studios we go!


----------



## LadyLvsTramp

mrsg00fy said:


> Just got the email from our broker and......we passed!!!!
> 
> Now the race is on to use those holding points by 5/31.
> 
> Mrsg00fy---$129-$22454-160-BLT-Jun-0/17, 160/18, 160/19, 160/20-2018 pts in holding- sent 2/6, passed 3/1



Wow congrats to you great loaded deal!


----------



## nangosix

nangosix said:


> Nangosix---$107.5-$16641-140-AKV-Mar-0/18, 140/19, 140/20, 140/21- sent 2/5



Just heard from my broker that it passed!!! I was thinking that it was going to get taken as they have taken so many AKV recently without current points.


----------



## HappilyEverAfter2007

nangosix said:


> Just heard from my broker that it passed!!! I was thinking that it was going to get taken as they have taken so many AKV recently without current points.



Wooohoo, pass some of that AKV good ju ju on to me! We are only on day 5 in our ROFR (oh the agony!)


----------



## texanlawyer

mrsg00fy said:


> Just got the email from our broker and......we passed!!!!
> 
> Now the race is on to use those holding points by 5/31.
> 
> Mrsg00fy---$129-$22454-160-BLT-Jun-0/17, 160/18, 160/19, 160/20-2018 pts in holding- sent 2/6, passed 3/1



Congrats!  I wonder if Disney is being less aggressive on the ROFRs now that the 1/19 deadline has passed.  There have been a couple of contracts that gotten through that I was sure would have been taken.


----------



## SZQ2019

We passed!!!! Our first DVC and it passed in 18 days. Maybe Disney is moving again as it looks like a lot of people heard today. I will add this in the correct format but I'm too excited right now.


----------



## SZQ2019

SZQ2019---$122-$7070-50-AKV-Dec-0/17, 50/18, 50/19, 50/20- sent 2/12, passed 3/1


----------



## TexasChick123

TexasChick123---$165-$22222-125-VGC-Dec-32/18, 125/19, 125/20- sent 2/12, passed 3/1

Yep, we finally found one at VGC that we liked.  I've been looking for over a year!  The price was right as well as the amount of points.  That's a lot of great news today for all the passes!


----------



## SleeplessInTO

Thanks to everyone for their condolences on my previous attempt that was taken in ROFR. This is a great board.
Just heard on our second attempt:

SleeplessInTO---$124-$21011-150-BWV-Mar-0/18, 264/19, 150/20, 150/21- sent 2/12, passed 3/1


----------



## arminnie

Hmiller0923 said:


> Us too. Worst case scenario, we get a Bungalow for a night during our June trip.  I’ll LOOK rich for one night, then back to studios we go!


 My DH and I ended up with 230 points in Sept 2017 that were going to expire October 1.  We stayed in a bungalow for 2 nights before moving to SSR.  It was a lovely experience - expensive yes but the alternative was to have them just expire. 

We ended up at SSR during Irma. That was for the best as it held up better than some other places. The bungalows were evacuated for Irma.


----------



## Hmiller0923

arminnie said:


> My DH and I ended up with 230 points in Sept 2017 that were going to expire October 1.  We stayed in a bungalow for 2 nights before moving to SSR.  It was a lovely experience - expensive yes but the alternative was to have them just expire.



Exactly!! We will have 150 points that expire on 7/31. If we can’t get availability for other room categories, bungalow it is!! For 3 of us!!


----------



## FRANKTSJR

Congrats to all that recently passed. Very happy to hear! Maybe there's a change in the wind?


----------



## SZQ2019

HappilyEverAfter2007 said:


> Wooohoo, pass some of that AKV good ju ju on to me! We are only on day 5 in our ROFR (oh the agony!)


pixie dust to you!


----------



## dumaresq

I heard from my broker that I passed today as well:

dumaresq---$105-$25710-225-SSR-Sep-192/18, 225/19, 225/20- sent 2/7, passed 3/1


----------



## Bryan Burmeister

Wow so many passed today . Congrats all


----------



## bealne

bealne---$107-$22840-210-AKV-Dec-0/17, 0/18, 210/19, 210/20- sent 2/7, passed 3/1 !!!!!

Found out from our broker today!!! This is our first contract, and the hubby and I are beyond excited! (especially after losing our first shot). Thank you to everyone for the help on here!


----------



## mlittig

DVC Resale Market just posted 55 more ROFR waivers


----------



## kenyoncad

Fingers crossed they keep up this pace next week.


----------



## sndral

bealne said:


> I would contact your broker and make sure. I got super excited when we received our closing documents. However, our contract was taken four days later.


I did, I called them first thing - the email to them from DVC came in last night & my specific agent was out today, so probably why TSS didn’t email me today.


----------



## bealne

sndral said:


> I did, I called them first thing - the email to them from DVC came in last night & my specific agent was out today, so probably why TSS didn’t email me today.


Awesome!! Congrats!!


----------



## suemom2kay

FRANKTSJR said:


> If DVC buys a contact through ROFR, does the Broker still get their commission?


Yes.


----------



## suemom2kay

suemom2kay---$140-$4017-25-BWV-Oct-0/17, 0/18, 25/19, 25/20- sent 2/6, passed 3/1 (I'm the seller)


----------



## ThinkBelieveDream&Dare

sndral said:


> I did, I called them first thing - the email to them from DVC came in last night & my specific agent was out today, so probably why TSS didn’t email me today.


Yaaay! Congratulaions  sndral Sooo pleased for you. It's day 30 for us with no word so far - we're also with TSS and using Mason Title for our 200 point AKL contract. Was Jamie your agent by any chance?
Oh my goodness, this is our first attempt to become members and the wait is awful, I've got a massive dose of the heebie jeeebies lol.


----------



## pangyal

Updated!

Interesting to note that the passes are starting to roll in from contracts submitted post 1/19.

I won't update next weekend since I am going off to find myself on a deserted iceberg in Antarctica.

J/K, I'm going to Disney, of course.


----------



## sndral

ThinkBelieveDream&Dare said:


> Yaaay! Congratulaions  sndral Sooo pleased for you. It's day 30 for us with no word so far - we're also with TSS and using Mason Title for our 200 point AKL contract. Was Jamie your agent by any chance?
> Oh my goodness, this is our first attempt to become members and the wait is awful, I've got a massive dose of the heebie jeeebies lol.


Good luck. If this one doesn’t make it through ROFR, the next one will & since you aren’t wedded to a particular use year you have more options.
Scot is our agent w/ TSS, we used him a couple of years ago for our VGF contract. Mason title is new to us & I’m quite impressed w/ their promptness. 
AKV is our first ‘home’ and we love staying there, thus the need for more points...


----------



## DvcMomof2

DvcMomof2---$135-$21313-155-BCV-Feb-0/18, 56/19, 155/20- sent 1/17, taken 2/26

DvcMomof2---$142-$22949-150-BCV-Feb-0/18, 150/19, 150/20- sent 2/28

After a whopping 40 days in ROFR Disney took our pre 1/19 contract.  

Just submitted another one.  Hopeful this one passes with all the post 1/19 passes lately!   Thankfully we already own at BLT so we can stay at the new resorts on those points at least...

Good luck to all those waiting!


----------



## ScubaCat

DvcMomof2 said:


> DvcMomof2---$135-$21313-155-BCV-Feb-0/18, 56/19, 155/20- sent 1/17, taken 2/26
> 
> DvcMomof2---$142-$22949-150-BCV-Feb-0/18, 150/19, 150/20- sent 2/28
> 
> After a whopping 40 days in ROFR Disney took our pre 1/19 contract.
> 
> Just submitted another one.  Hopeful this one passes with all the post 1/19 passes lately!   Thankfully we already own at BLT so we can stay at the new resorts on those points at least...
> 
> Good luck to all those waiting!


Yikes, good luck with the next one!


----------



## JBrad77301

Any good/bad experiences with timeshare store? They have a contract I might go for


----------



## Disneykate605

JBrad77301 said:


> Any good/bad experiences with timeshare store? They have a contract I might go for


 I just had a great experience with them...I highly recommend Jason there! I would email a question and 2 minutes later he would email me a reply!


----------



## bebec22

JBrad77301 said:


> Any good/bad experiences with timeshare store? They have a contract I might go for


I just sent a contract to ROFR through TSS with Jamie. She was great. Even when she was out of the office she would reply to my emails or forward them to someone who was in the office and that person would respond. It was my first resale experience and so far it has been a good one.


----------



## MB_01

DvcMomof2 said:


> DvcMomof2---$135-$21313-155-BCV-Feb-0/18, 56/19, 155/20- sent 1/17, taken 2/26
> 
> DvcMomof2---$142-$22949-150-BCV-Feb-0/18, 150/19, 150/20- sent 2/28
> 
> After a whopping 40 days in ROFR Disney took our pre 1/19 contract.
> 
> Just submitted another one.  Hopeful this one passes with all the post 1/19 passes lately!   Thankfully we already own at BLT so we can stay at the new resorts on those points at least...
> 
> Good luck to all those waiting!



Best of luck on the new one!  At least it looks like they aren’t taking 40 days anymore!


----------



## mlittig

JBrad77301 said:


> Any good/bad experiences with timeshare store? They have a contract I might go for



I used the Timeshare Store for one of my contracts and it was very smooth, easy and super fast  I was actually staying at the Boardwalk when I saw a contract I wanted for more points at the Boardwalk, made an offer, had it accepted and Jason sent everything to me there  I was able to use the convention center to make copies and fax them back to Jason  I made the offer on May 17, 2018, it was sent to Disney for ROFR on May 18th, it passed ROFR on June 5th, I received and returned the closing documents on June 13th and we closed on June 18 I would certainly use them again


----------



## ThinkBelieveDream&Dare

Yaaay! Just got the news that we passed 
ThinkBelieveDream&Dare---$106-$23372-200-AKV-Dec-69/18, 200/19, 200/20- sent 1/31, passed 3/3

Wow, it's such a relief to get a positive decision.
Thank you to everyone for the guidance, and for the useful hints and tips I've found throughout the boards.
Can't wait to plan our first trip as members


----------



## HappilyEverAfter2007

ThinkBelieveDream&Dare said:


> Yaaay! Just got the news that we passed
> ThinkBelieveDream&Dare---$106-$23372-200-AKV-Dec-69/18, 200/19, 200/20- sent 1/31, passed 3/3
> 
> Wow, it's such a relief to get a positive decision.
> Thank you to everyone for the guidance, and for the useful hints and tips I've found throughout the boards.
> Can't wait to plan our first trip as members



Awesome news! Congrats!!!!


----------



## bealne

ThinkBelieveDream&Dare said:


> Yaaay! Just got the news that we passed
> ThinkBelieveDream&Dare---$106-$23372-200-AKV-Dec-69/18, 200/19, 200/20- sent 1/31, passed 3/3
> 
> Wow, it's such a relief to get a positive decision.
> Thank you to everyone for the guidance, and for the useful hints and tips I've found throughout the boards.
> Can't wait to plan our first trip as members


Congrats!!!


----------



## Cyberc1978

Cyberc1978(seller)---$114-$17600-150-BWV-Mar-0/17, 0/18, 0/19, 12/20-Seller pays MF ‘19’ & ‘20’- sent 1/17, passed 2/12


----------



## Cyberc1978

DvcMomof2 said:


> Just submitted another one.  Hopeful this one passes with all the post 1/19 passes lately!   Thankfully we already own at BLT so we can stay at the new resorts on those points at least...
> 
> Good luck to all those waiting!



Good luck on this one.  

I guess with BCV it doesn’t matter if it’s pre or post 1/19 as you buy BCV to stay there and only there.


----------



## ThinkBelieveDream&Dare

JBrad77301 said:


> Any good/bad experiences with timeshare store? They have a contract I might go for


We used them and we're very impressed with the service we got from Jamie and Scot; they were both very quick to respond to questions and helpful from the off.
I just got word today that our contract passed ROFR


----------



## JereMary

ThinkBelieveDream&Dare said:


> Yaaay! Just got the news that we passed
> ThinkBelieveDream&Dare---$106-$23372-200-AKV-Dec-69/18, 200/19, 200/20- sent 1/31, passed 3/3
> 
> Wow, it's such a relief to get a positive decision.
> Thank you to everyone for the guidance, and for the useful hints and tips I've found throughout the boards.
> Can't wait to plan our first trip as members


Congrats to you!!!! This is the contract that is nearly identical to ours! We just have a different UY. Still waiting, but our ROFR started 2/7.


----------



## ThinkBelieveDream&Dare

JereMary said:


> Congrats to you!!!! This is the contract that is nearly identical to ours! We just have a different UY. Still waiting, but our ROFR started 2/7.


Thank you for the congrats   I really hope yours gets waived too JereMary…  It's hard to see contracts which were submitted after yours get through isn't it. I think you're at 24 days now, I was convinced that ours would get taken when it got to 30 days but please hang in there and stay positive. Sending massive good luck wishes your way


----------



## JereMary

ThinkBelieveDream&Dare said:


> Thank you for the congrats   I really hope yours gets waived too JereMary…  It's hard to see contracts which were submitted after yours get through isn't it. I think you're at 24 days now, I was convinced that ours would get taken when it got to 30 days but please hang in there and stay positive. Sending massive good luck wishes your way


Thanks so much for the good vibes!!


----------



## SZQ2019

ThinkBelieveDream&Dare said:


> Yaaay! Just got the news that we passed
> ThinkBelieveDream&Dare---$106-$23372-200-AKV-Dec-69/18, 200/19, 200/20- sent 1/31, passed 3/3
> 
> Wow, it's such a relief to get a positive decision.
> Thank you to everyone for the guidance, and for the useful hints and tips I've found throughout the boards.
> Can't wait to plan our first trip as members


We will be AKV December UY neighbors, since we passed this week too! Congrats!


----------



## LadyLvsTramp

I know there is lots of talk about the drunken monkey! but it seems obvious to me Disney was taking contracts sent to ROFR before the new restrictions took place. We 
sent a contract for BLT 160 @ $133 had points for 19 & 20 it was taken after about 35 days. I saw contracts even higher taken during this period.  Then we sent a contract for BLT 175@$125 a point with points 19 & 29 it passes in about 8 days.  I realize it was close to or in forclosure but with the amount passing ROFR now it seems they really controlled passing contracts before the deadline.  

We bought at BLT to use it there we own direct over 500 points so it does not really matter to us in the long run.  But how difficult will it make it to use our points at the orgininal 
13 resorts if so many owners are limited to them?


----------



## motherof5

CoensFamily2009 said:


> This gives me great hope mine will pass as it was a 200 SSR same use year, loaded to the tits as well and we got it at 106


Wow.  Congratulations!


----------



## motherof5

MB_01 said:


> MB_01---$103-$18391-160-AKV-Jun-0/17, 0/18, 320/19, 160/20- sent 3/1
> 
> I'm going to turn over a new leaf and remain patient on this one.  I'll wait until Monday to call and see if it passed ROFR or not!


Looks like a great deal!


----------



## motherof5

sndral said:


> sndral---$110-$12303-100-AKV-Dec-0/17, 100/18, 100/19, 100/20- sent 2/3, passed 2/28
> 
> Learned I’d passed this morning when I saw Mason Title’s email w/ my closing documents.


So nice to see so many passing after the long drought!


----------



## ThinkBelieveDream&Dare

SZQ2019 said:


> We will be AKV December UY neighbors, since we passed this week too! Congrats!


Oh wow! Hello AKL neighbour  Congratulations and  to you too.... isn't it a fabulous feeling - lets have virtual lol


----------



## Mousewerks

LadyLvsTramp said:


> We bought at BLT to use it there we own direct over 500 points so it does not really matter to us in the long run.  But how difficult will it make it to use our points at the orgininal
> 13 resorts if so many owners are limited to them?



No different than it is now.   As of this particular instant, we are all limited to them so by definition this is as limited as it gets.


----------



## meekey7197

LadyLvsTramp said:


> I know there is lots of talk about the drunken monkey! but it seems obvious to me Disney was taking contracts sent to ROFR before the new restrictions took place. We
> sent a contract for BLT 160 @ $133 had points for 19 & 20 it was taken after about 35 days. I saw contracts even higher taken during this period.  Then we sent a contract for BLT 175@$125 a point with points 19 & 29 it passes in about 8 days.  I realize it was close to or in forclosure but with the amount passing ROFR now it seems they really controlled passing contracts before the deadline.
> 
> We bought at BLT to use it there we own direct over 500 points so it does not really matter to us in the long run.  But how difficult will it make it to use our points at the orgininal
> 13 resorts if so many owners are limited to them?



I think This is probably pretty accurate. Part of me now wishes we had waited since we already have 250 points that WERE purchased before 1/19 but I guess ultimately we will gift one of our contracts to our son so it’s nice to know that all of them will be eligible for future resorts.


----------



## RamblinWreck

LadyLvsTramp said:


> I know there is lots of talk about the drunken monkey! but it seems obvious to me Disney was taking contracts sent to ROFR before the new restrictions took place. We
> sent a contract for BLT 160 @ $133 had points for 19 & 20 it was taken after about 35 days. I saw contracts even higher taken during this period.  Then we sent a contract for BLT 175@$125 a point with points 19 & 29 it passes in about 8 days.  I realize it was close to or in forclosure but with the amount passing ROFR now it seems they really controlled passing contracts before the deadline.
> 
> We bought at BLT to use it there we own direct over 500 points so it does not really matter to us in the long run.  But how difficult will it make it to use our points at the orgininal
> 13 resorts if so many owners are limited to them?


Were you the one that had Disney calling you up to offer you more BLT points direct right after yours was taken, despite not even being on a waitlist?

That to me says that their waitlists must not be very long. The buying binge they went on at the beginning of this year probably sated the direct demand they had. It appears right now might be a sweet spot for buying bargains on resale. That's what I'm hoping anyway. We'll see!


----------



## Katie L

RamblinWreck said:


> Were you the one that had Disney calling you up to offer you more BLT points direct right after yours was taken, despite not even being on a waitlist?
> 
> That to me says that their waitlists must not be very long. The buying binge they went on at the beginning of this year probably sated the direct demand they had. It appears right now might be a sweet spot for buying bargains on resale. That's what I'm hoping anyway. We'll see!



I feel like this might be true also. But none of the sellers I'm offering to are willing to take my low offers! 

@LadyLvsTramp I sent you a private message...


----------



## vanjust14

MB_01 said:


> MB_01---$103-$18391-160-AKV-Jun-0/17, 0/18, 320/19, 160/20- sent 3/1
> 
> I'm going to turn over a new leaf and remain patient on this one.  I'll wait until Monday to call and see if it passed ROFR or not!



I missed this post somehow but just want to say good luck I hope you get this one...amazing contract!!


----------



## MB_01

Thanks!  I'm 3 days in and it already seems like forever...


----------



## brouse99

brouse99---$104-$23539-200-SSR-Dec-400/18, 200/19, 200/20- sent 2/12, passed 3/4

Glad it only took two tries - now I hope I actually get the closing docs in a reasonable amount of time, I'm a little worried after seeing some of the prior posts about First American Title. Need them to hurry so I can start plotting how to blow those banked points from 2017 and then bank the remaining 2018!  Good luck everyone!


----------



## mrsap

.


----------



## MB_01

brouse99 said:


> brouse99---$104-$23539-200-SSR-Dec-400/18, 200/19, 200/20- sent 2/12, passed 3/4
> 
> Glad it only took two tries - now I hope I actually get the closing docs in a reasonable amount of time, I'm a little worried after seeing some of the prior posts about First American Title. Need them to hurry so I can start plotting how to blow those banked points from 2017 and then bank the remaining 2018!  Good luck everyone!



This is the point where I would go from calling every 3 days to every day!


----------



## mlittig

brouse99 said:


> brouse99---$104-$23539-200-SSR-Dec-400/18, 200/19, 200/20- sent 2/12, passed 3/4
> 
> Glad it only took two tries - now I hope I actually get the closing docs in a reasonable amount of time, I'm a little worried after seeing some of the prior posts about First American Title. Need them to hurry so I can start plotting how to blow those banked points from 2017 and then bank the remaining 2018!  Good luck everyone!



I hope you have better luck with First American Title than I have had, brouse99 because tomorrow will be 6 weeks since I passed ROFR and still no closing documents  I sent an e-mail to the contract person at Fidelity last Thursday and no response so I sent an e-mail to the broker today  My contract says: "This contract shall be closed within 60 days of the effective date, unless extended by other provisions on the contract." My effective date is 12/31/18 and that makes the 60 days March 1st!! There are no other provisions in the contract that address any extensions. I don't have any 2018 points like you do so I really, really hope you close in time so you can use them


----------



## brouse99

mlittig said:


> I hope you have better luck with First American Title than I have had, brouse99 because tomorrow will be 6 weeks since I passed ROFR and still no closing documents  I sent an e-mail to the contract person at Fidelity last Thursday and no response so I sent an e-mail to the broker today  My contract says: "This contract shall be closed within 60 days of the effective date, unless extended by other provisions on the contract." My effective date is 12/31/18 and that makes the 60 days March 1st!! There are no other provisions in the contract that address any extensions. I don't have any 2018 points like you do so I really, really hope you close in time so you can use them



I really hope they get your closing done soon!


----------



## TexasChick123

mlittig said:


> I hope you have better luck with First American Title than I have had, brouse99 because tomorrow will be 6 weeks since I passed ROFR and still no closing documents  I sent an e-mail to the contract person at Fidelity last Thursday and no response so I sent an e-mail to the broker today  My contract says: "This contract shall be closed within 60 days of the effective date, unless extended by other provisions on the contract." My effective date is 12/31/18 and that makes the 60 days March 1st!! There are no other provisions in the contract that address any extensions. I don't have any 2018 points like you do so I really, really hope you close in time so you can use them



You can call First American directly and ask for your closing agent. If you want the phone number, PM me, and I can give it to you.


----------



## Gryhndmom

Took some social media detox time and had 20 pages to catch up on this morning !



bama314 said:


> bama314---$140-$23030-160-BLT-Feb-0/18, 0/19, 160/20- sent 1/16, taken 2/21
> 
> We were really surprise Disney took this one with no 2019 points, but I guess they are taking a lot of BLT lately.





carli_h said:


> Finally got news...
> 
> Carli_h---$137-$29436-200-BLT-Dec-200/18, 200/19, 200/20- sent 1/16, taken 2/21
> 
> Not surprised but at least we know. It obviously wasn’t meant to be.



Sorry!



Ohboyitseddie said:


> Ohboyitseddie---$150-$16175-100-BLT-Oct-0/17, 0/18, 100/19, 100/20- sent 1/24, PASSED 2/22



Yeah !



tbfkc said:


> tbfkc---$135-$13996-100-BLT-Oct-0/17, 0/18, 100/19, 100/20- sent 2/1
> 
> Hopefully the addonitis will fade after this one!



Fingers crossed! Just when you think this might be taken after reading the thread ... a couple pop up that passed at a lower price so don’t give up hope.



Paipt said:


> Paipt---$130-$69385-500-BLT-Feb-0/18, 500/19, 500/20, 500/21- sent 1/18, taken 2/26
> 
> I just got an e-mail from my broker.  The dream is officially over.  Not at all a surprise - actually glad to just have resolution.  Will probably take some time to figure out our next move.  Thanks so much for this board/thread - it was very helpful to me, especially given the prolonged nature of this particular process.
> 
> Best of luck to all still waiting - especially those that are way past the 30 day mark!



Try again !



bebec22 said:


> bebec22---$135-$25453-175-BLT-Feb-0/18, 175/19, 175/20- sent 2/26
> 
> After almost 2 years of following these boards I have finally submitted my first contract! I don’t have high hopes of this passing with all of the recent BLT contracts being taken but I need to start somewhere! Wish me luck!



Good luck !



bwheeler319 said:


> bwheeler319---$159-$8405-50-BLT-Oct-4/18, 0/19, 50/20- sent 2/20
> 
> Long time board lurker here, so finally decided to join the party.  My wife and I have been looking at DVC for a few years and finally decided to bite the bullet through resale.  Going for a smaller contract to begin with since it is just the two us.  Trying to go in with low expectations, but hoping for some pixie dust.  This wait is going to be the worst part!



 Best of luck !



noahsmom85 said:


> noahsmom85---$142-$23350-160-BLT-Apr-0/17, 0/18, 0/19, 160/20- sent 1/30, passed 2/28
> 
> Completely shocked....and excited. International Sellers by the way.



Great news for you especially with what has been taken lately !



LadyLvsTramp said:


> Ladylvstramp---$125-$23029-175-BLT-Feb-0/18, 85/19, 175/20, 175/21-Dues Pro Rated- sent 2/20 passed 3/1
> 
> *CAN YOU BELIEVE IT I AM STILL IN SHOCK !!!*



Wow...good for you !



mrsg00fy said:


> Just got the email from our broker and......we passed!!!!
> 
> Now the race is on to use those holding points by 5/31.
> 
> Mrsg00fy---$129-$22454-160-BLT-Jun-0/17, 160/18, 160/19, 160/20-2018 pts in holding- sent 2/6, passed 3/1



Great price and shouldn’t be a problem getting the points into holding by end of May.



TexasChick123 said:


> TexasChick123---$165-$22222-125-VGC-Dec-32/18, 125/19, 125/20- sent 2/12, passed 3/1
> 
> Yep, we finally found one at VGC that we liked.  I've been looking for over a year!  The price was right as well as the amount of points.  That's a lot of great news today for all the passes!



Great news for you !


----------



## vanjust14

I know some people have been having issues with their title companies, so just wanted to say that although I heard Magic Vacation Title was slow, they have been very fast and efficient.  I'm pleasantly surprised and would recommend DVC resale market and Magic Vacation Title. I got my docs almost immediately after hearing I passed ROFR, I overnighted the docs with the included fedex label, and heard the day after they received them that it was closed.


----------



## mlittig

vanjust14 said:


> I know some people have been having issues with their title companies, so just wanted to say that although I heard Magic Vacation Title was slow, they have been very fast and efficient.  I'm pleasantly surprised and would recommend DVC resale market and Magic Vacation Title. I got my docs almost immediately after hearing I passed ROFR, I overnighted the docs with the included fedex label, and heard the day after they received them that it was closed.



I had the same fabulous experience with Magic Vacation Title as you did, vanjust14  I received my closing documents only 9 days after my ROFR waiver  Mason Title was also great as I received my closing documents in 8 days


----------



## LadyLvsTramp

RamblinWreck said:


> Were you the one that had Disney calling you up to offer you more BLT points direct right after yours was taken, despite not even being on a waitlist?
> 
> That to me says that their waitlists must not be very long. The buying binge they went on at the beginning of this year probably sated the direct demand they had. It appears right now might be a sweet spot for buying bargains on resale. That's what I'm hoping anyway. We'll see!



Yes we were called after the first one did not pass really not on a wait list but had told him we did not like CC but would not mind BLT in October but not really on official wait list at all.


----------



## mlittig

TexasChick123 said:


> You can call First American directly and ask for your closing agent. If you want the phone number, PM me, and I can give it to you.



I have the toll free number that is on the contract, TexasChick123 but is there another number that is better, more direct  If so, I will send you a PM


----------



## adais

almost at 30 days and nothing i just wish they would hurry up. we are not trying again since by the time it was said and done it would mess with our planned trip for next year so renting it is. we might visit it in the future if this one is taken. got a dvc come for our chat thing in the mail the other day no dvc im not paying your high prices


----------



## ScubaCat

vanjust14 said:


> I know some people have been having issues with their title companies, so just wanted to say that although I heard Magic Vacation Title was slow, they have been very fast and efficient.  I'm pleasantly surprised and would recommend DVC resale market and Magic Vacation Title. I got my docs almost immediately after hearing I passed ROFR, I overnighted the docs with the included fedex label, and heard the day after they received them that it was closed.



These aren't huge companies, so it just depends on volume and how many title agents are working at any given time.  I had a quick closing with first american title, and a slightly longer but perfectly fine one with magic vacation title.  It could easily have gone the other way.

The issue is that we're so excited to get the transaction done that every day seems interminable.  But once they're done, they're DONE, and you don't have to worry about it for that contract ever again.  So just stay focused on the prize and know that it'll all be over soon.


----------



## mustinjourney

mustinjourney---$118-$25742-200-BWV-Dec-0/17, 200/18, 200/19, 200/20- sent 2/8, passed 3/1


----------



## kenyoncad

We just found out our Polynesian contract passed.

kenyoncad---$138-$22465-150-PVB-Dec-69/18, 150/19, 150/20- sent 2/15, passed 3/4

We have another contract pending at Animal Kingdom, that was sent about a week later, hopefully we hear about that one soon too. 

Seems like they have really picked up the pace in the last couple of weeks, hopefully they keep it up. 

Good luck to everyone else.


----------



## mustinjourney

ScubaCat said:


> These aren't huge companies, so it just depends on volume and how many title agents are working at any given time.  I had a quick closing with first american title, and a slightly longer but perfectly fine one with magic vacation title.  It could easily have gone the other way.
> 
> The issue is that we're so excited to get the transaction done that every day seems interminable.  But once they're done, they're DONE, and you don't have to worry about it for that contract ever again.  So just stay focused on the prize and know that it'll all be over soon.



What's really interesting in all of this is when it's your first contract -- each day feels like an eternity.  With this latest BWV add-on, I couldn't even recall when we submitted to ROFR and then out of the blue I got the confirmation we passed.  So much less stressful when you're not needing the points NOW NOW NOW like the first time.


----------



## jodybird511

jodybird511---$115-$8012-60-AUL-Feb-0/18, 20/19, 60/20, 60/21- sent 2/15, passed 3/4


----------



## TexasChick123

mustinjourney said:


> What's really interesting in all of this is when it's your first contract -- each day feels like an eternity.  With this latest BWV add-on, I couldn't even recall when we submitted to ROFR and then out of the blue I got the confirmation we passed.  So much less stressful when you're not needing the points NOW NOW NOW like the first time.



I agree. When I saw the email from my broker, I was surprised. I didn’t expect it that soon.


----------



## CoensFamily2009

Coensfamily2009---$106-$24500-200-SSR-Aug-200/17, 200/18, 200/19, 200/20- sent 2/14 - PASSED 3/04 IN 18 DAYS! 

WOOOOOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## mustinjourney

TexasChick123 said:


> I agree. When I saw the email from my broker, I was surprised. I didn’t expect it that soon.



What's pretty funny is that since this contract is for my parents, my dad has been bugging me about when it's going to pass (and he already has addonitis), because he can't wait to book his first stay.

The other rookie mistake he keeps making (despite my telling him otherwise) is that he keeps thinking he's going to be able to book a standard view studio sometime in the next three months.  I've literally told him this isn't happening at least 3 times.  Doesn't seem to matter -- all he can do is focus on how many days he could stay if only he could get those standard view rooms.  

I've created a monster.


----------



## Lorilais_mommie

vanjust14 said:


> I know some people have been having issues with their title companies, so just wanted to say that although I heard Magic Vacation Title was slow, they have been very fast and efficient.  I'm pleasantly surprised and would recommend DVC resale market and Magic Vacation Title. I got my docs almost immediately after hearing I passed ROFR, I overnighted the docs with the included fedex label, and heard the day after they received them that it was closed.



I have also had a great experience with Magic vacation title and DVC resale market. Will be using again!


----------



## tink0283

I haven’t posted on here before, but have been watching a lot lately to see how many contracts were passing...we just submitted on 2/13 and found out today that we passed!!! I am shocked at how quickly it happened!  Don’t think it’s truly set in yet that we are owners!  Guess it won’t until we get our closing docs!  I’m so excited! 

Tink0283---$157-$16911-100-PVB-Aug-161/18, 100/19, 100/20- sent 2/13, passed 3/4


----------



## Mickbee

Mickbee---$165-$1909-10-BCV-Dec-0/17, 0/18, 20/19, 10/20- sent 2/17, passed 3/4

Mickbee---$165-$2769-15-BCV-Dec-0/17, 0/18, 30/19, 15/20- sent 2/17, passed 3/4

Mickbee---$165-$2769-15-BCV-Dec-0/17, 0/18, 30/19, 15/20- sent 2/17, passed 3/4

We heard some great news today too!! 

Thanks for the well wishes along the way!


----------



## bebec22

Congrats to everyone who has recently passed! I’m getting super encouraged by all of these quick turn arounds!


----------



## grubens

Grubens---$120-$44258-360-BCV-Feb-0/18, 63/19, 360/20, 360/21- sent 3/4


----------



## JoeD07

JoeD07---$85-$15335-160-BRV@WL-Aug-0/18, 159/19, 160/20- sent 2/28

Debated AKL and BRV, but ultimately couldn't pass up this price per point.  Hopefully, the mouse CAN pass it up... we'll see


----------



## mlittig

DVC Resale Market posted that 34 more people passed ROFR today


----------



## LadyLvsTramp

JoeD07 said:


> JoeD07---$85-$15335-160-BRV@WL-Aug-0/18, 159/19, 160/20- sent 2/28
> 
> Debated AKL and BRV, but ultimately couldn't pass up this price per point.  Hopefully, the mouse CAN pass it up... we'll see



Wow that is a terrific deal wishing you all the best!

I believe the market has not caught up yet with the fact many more are passing at bargain prices.  In the rush to beat the new regulations contracts went for much higher per point cost.  And even with higher per point cost many did not pass. Now that the restrictions are in place it is leveling out again.  I do believe contracts priced over what we are seeing here will sit until they are discounted or offers are accepted.  I kept saying offer low and often.  Passing at BLT for $125 a point was unbelievable.  I had already started shopping to replace it when we got an email saying it had been taken what a shock we passed in 8 days!


----------



## HappilyEverAfter2007

JoeD07 said:


> JoeD07---$85-$15335-160-BRV@WL-Aug-0/18, 159/19, 160/20- sent 2/28
> 
> Debated AKL and BRV, but ultimately couldn't pass up this price per point.  Hopefully, the mouse CAN pass it up... we'll see



I feel like we If do not get this 120 point AKV contract we are in ROFR for we are going to look at BRV for a larger contract at a lower price per point. I completely get the struggle between the two. I think BRV is more our style but I hate the earlier lease expiration. Best of luck!!!


----------



## disneymagicRN

It seems like ROFR is picking up speed.  We sent our contract on 2/20, so hoping to hear soon.  We offered $95 pp for SSR...hoping it will pass but starting to get nervous.  We love staying at SSR.


----------



## mrsap

disneymagicRN said:


> It seems like ROFR is picking up speed.  We sent our contract on 2/20, so hoping to hear soon.  We offered $95 pp for SSR...hoping it will pass but starting to get nervous.  We love staying at SSR.



I’ll be watching yours!! Good luck!!!!


----------



## ray3127

TexasChick123 said:


> TexasChick123---$165-$22222-125-VGC-Dec-32/18, 125/19, 125/20- sent 2/12, passed 3/1
> 
> Yep, we finally found one at VGC that we liked.  I've been looking for over a year!  The price was right as well as the amount of points.  That's a lot of great news today for all the passes!


I've been away from the boards for a while (unplugged on the Fantasy for a week), but saw your name on the first page as passing VGC and had to find this. Glad you finally found the right deal and were able to sneak it by the mouse! Congrats!


----------



## DvcMomof2

Congrats to all the recent passes!  Certainly seems to be moving through faster these days!!!



LadyLvsTramp said:


> Ladylvstramp---$125-$23029-175-BLT-Feb-0/18, 85/19, 175/20, 175/21-Dues Pro Rated- sent 2/20 passed 3/1


CONGRATS!  That is a great price for BLT!



mrsg00fy said:


> Just got the email from our broker and......we passed!!!!
> 
> Now the race is on to use those holding points by 5/31.
> 
> Mrsg00fy---$129-$22454-160-BLT-Jun-0/17, 160/18, 160/19, 160/18 pts in holding- sent 2/6, passed 3/1



Congrats!  Another great price!  You are going to love owning at BLT.  It is our home and we can’t get enough of waking up to see the castle!



Cyberc1978 said:


> Good luck on this one.
> 
> I guess with BCV it doesn’t matter if it’s pre or post 1/19 as you buy BCV to stay there and only there.



Thanks!  Yes.  DH doesn’t really care about losing the pre restriction points since we mainly bought to stay there during F&W.  But my just-in-case mentality wanted the flexibility.  Oh well.  In the end it probably doesn’t matter much!


----------



## Bryan Burmeister

Congrats to everyone passing, seems like things have really picked up in our favor.


----------



## ScubaCat

May the odds be ever in your favor.


----------



## ZYX2008

ZYX2008 said:


> Nope - but my situation is entirely the broker's fault.  I think they failed to communicate back to Disney when Disney was asking questions about my contract.  And they still haven't told me exactly what happened.  From what I can gather, at some point the Seller signed an addendum to our contract (which we never saw) and then there was some back and forth about the number of points available under my contract.  I didn't find out about these issues until last Monday/Tuesday (despite numerous phone calls and several assurances that everything was fine).  During this same conversation, they also told me that my 30-day period didn't start until last Monday (the 18th) even though my contract was submitted on January 9th originally (and, therefore, I'm grandfathered in).  I was told that Disney is expediting my contract for what it's worth and that chances are I'm going to be fine because Disney "never" takes contracts that they ask questions about.  I'm beyond frustrated at this point and will never again use/recommend this broker.  They have not called me once with an update.  I've had to initiate all communications.  It's been a terrible experience.



It took 56 days, but we passed!!!!  I'm so excited!  Here are my final details.

zyx2008---$148-$29600-200-PVB-Feb-194/18, 400/19, 200/20-Seller pays closing- sent 1/8, passed 3/5


----------



## mrsap

ZYX2008 said:


> It took 56 days, but we passed!!!!  I'm so excited!  Here are my final details.
> 
> zyx2008---$148-$29600-200-PVB-Feb-194/18, 400/19, 200/20-Seller pays closing- sent 1/8, passed 3/5



That’s CRAZY!!!! Happy it was worth the wait!!!!


----------



## HappilyEverAfter2007

ZYX2008 said:


> It took 56 days, but we passed!!!!  I'm so excited!  Here are my final details.
> 
> zyx2008---$148-$29600-200-PVB-Feb-194/18, 400/19, 200/20-Seller pays closing- sent 1/8, passed 3/5



Congrats and what a nice loaded contract! I am sure after that wait you must have just known it was going to be taken. That is insane!


----------



## kenyoncad

ZYX2008 said:


> It took 56 days, but we passed!!!!  I'm so excited!  Here are my final details.
> 
> zyx2008---$148-$29600-200-PVB-Feb-194/18, 400/19, 200/20-Seller pays closing- sent 1/8, passed 3/5



Congrats, that's awesome, the wait must have seemed like forever.  

Are the Feb 18 points expired at this point?  If so, shame the seller didn't get to use them, but at least you have double points for this year.


----------



## JereMary

ZYX2008 said:


> It took 56 days, but we passed!!!!  I'm so excited!  Here are my final details.
> 
> zyx2008---$148-$29600-200-PVB-Feb-194/18, 400/19, 200/20-Seller pays closing- sent 1/8, passed 3/5


That's fantastic! Bonus points to you for your patience!


----------



## mustinjourney

ScubaCat said:


> May the odds be ever in your favor.


----------



## motherof5

suemom2kay said:


> suemom2kay---$140-$4017-25-BWV-Oct-0/17, 0/18, 25/19, 25/20- sent 2/6, passed 3/1 (I'm the seller)


Wow!


----------



## motherof5

SZQ2019 said:


> We will be AKV December UY neighbors, since we passed this week too! Congrats!


Welcome home!


----------



## motherof5

mustinjourney said:


> mustinjourney---$118-$25742-200-BWV-Dec-0/17, 200/18, 200/19, 200/20- sent 2/8, passed 3/1


Very nice contract with all 2018 pts. Congrats


----------



## katrinameucci

Wendy98 said:


> Wendy98---$135-$7703-50-BLT-Dec-0/18, 50/19, 50/20- sent 2/01
> 
> While I am waiting to hear on my BWV, why not add another to the mix?


Have you heard back on this one? I am waiting on an identical contract that was sent the same day and still haven't heard yet


----------



## bwheeler319

Congrats to everyone on the recent passes.  We just received word from our broker that our BLT contract passed!!! 
We are so excited!    

bwheeler319---$159-$8405-50-BLT-Oct-4/18, 0/19, 50/20- sent 2/20, passed 3/5


----------



## espov

bwheeler319 said:


> Congrats to everyone on the recent passes.  We just received word from our broker that our BLT contract passed!!!
> We are so excited!
> 
> bwheeler319---$159-$8405-50-BLT-Oct-4/18, 0/19, 50/20- sent 2/20, passed 3/5


where did you find this contract.. looking for something will low points and right now only finding large contracts....


----------



## bwheeler319

espov said:


> where did you find this contract.. looking for something will low points and right now only finding large contracts....



We found it with DVC Resale Market.  They had several smaller BLT contracts at the time we submitted our offer!  Hoping something comes up for you.


----------



## HappilyEverAfter2007

espov said:


> where did you find this contract.. looking for something will low points and right now only finding large contracts....


Nice!!!! That was quite the fast turn around from Disney. Hopefully they keep pace and we hear back soon on ours. Congrats!


----------



## bwheeler319

HappilyEverAfter2007 said:


> Nice!!!! That was quite the fast turn around from Disney. Hopefully they keep pace and we hear back soon on ours. Congrats!



Thanks! I was shocked when the e-mail came through!  It is nice to have some unexpected pixie dust on a stressful day at work.  Fingers crossed you hear some good news soon!


----------



## JereMary

Just saw that 62 more people passed ROFR. Still waiting....... Needing some pixie dust here! Edit: P.S. I am truly happy for those that passed! Waiting is hard!


----------



## JBrad77301

Jbrad77301---$120-$29369-225-BWV-Oct-0/18, 448/19, 225/20- sent 3/5

Can’t close until 5/20


----------



## vanjust14

JereMary said:


> Just saw that 62 more people passed ROFR. Still waiting....... Needing some pixie dust here! Edit: P.S. I am truly happy for those that passed! Waiting is hard!


----------



## vanjust14

JBrad77301 said:


> Jbrad77301---$120-$29369-225-BWV-Oct-0/18, 448/19, 225/20- sent 3/5
> 
> Can’t close until 5/20


Good luck!


----------



## pachelbel9

Passed after 14 days!

Pachelbel9---$150-$16313-100-PVB-Apr-0/17, 80/18, 100/19, 100/20- sent 2/19, passed 3/5


----------



## moxiemom

I seriously can't believe WE PASSED!

Moxiemom---$150-$21788-140-VGF-Aug-33/18, 140/19, 140/20- sent 2/21, passed 3/5


----------



## kenyoncad

Our animal kingdom contract passed today in 9 days!!!

Kenyoncad---$114-$6663-50-AKV-Dec-9/18, 50/19, 50/20- sent 2/25, passed 3/5

Theyll be all caught up soon at this rate.


----------



## bebec22

kenyoncad said:


> Our animal kingdom contract passed today in 9 days!!!
> 
> Kenyoncad---$114-$6663-50-AKV-Dec-9/18, 50/19, 50/20- sent 2/25, passed 3/5
> 
> Theyll be all caught up soon at this rate.


WOW!!! Congrats!! I submitted on the 26th, which means I could be hearing very, very soon!!


----------



## LadyLvsTramp

Just wondering our closing cost not counting dues are coming in over $800 does that seem high?  I was told $610 now it’s gone up almost another $300? It’s been 20 years since we purchased resale but seems high to me.


----------



## TexasChick123

LadyLvsTramp said:


> Just wondering our closing cost not counting dues are coming in over $800 does that seem high?  I was told $610 now it’s gone up almost another $300? It’s been 20 years since we purchased resale but seems high to me.



Fidelity charges a $195 admin fee. If you didn’t ask the sellers to pay it, you’re stuck with it.


----------



## LadyLvsTramp

TexasChick123 said:


> Fidelity charges a $195 admin fee. If you didn’t ask the sellers to pay it, you’re stuck with it.



At what point are these mis fees disclosed I thought it included recording and title insurance but all that is in addition to closing fee of $610?


----------



## blueant315

Just found out we passed!  Contract was submitted later than we expected due to seller delays, but we still passed well within the 30 days.

blueant315---$120-$13287-100-BWV-Dec-43/18, 100/19, 100/20- sent 2/20, passed 3/5


----------



## TexasChick123

LadyLvsTramp said:


> At what point are these mis fees disclosed I thought it included recording and title insurance but all that is in addition to closing fee of $610?



If I remember correctly, it was one of the last items above my signature on the initial contract sent to ROFR. I only remember this because the seller was supposed to pay, and they’d listed the buyer as paying.


----------



## Xalthon

Xalthon---$150-$16231-100-PVB-Dec-0/18, 100/19, 100/20- sent 3/5

First time buyer!


----------



## Wendy98

katrinameucci said:


> Have you heard back on this one? I am waiting on an identical contract that was sent the same day and still haven't heard yet



Nope, not a word.


----------



## JBrad77301

vanjust14 said:


> Good luck!


Thank you! I hope I have better luck this time.


----------



## JoeD07

HappilyEverAfter2007 said:


> I feel like we If do not get this 120 point AKV contract we are in ROFR for we are going to look at BRV for a larger contract at a lower price per point. I completely get the struggle between the two. I think BRV is more our style but I hate the earlier lease expiration. Best of luck!!!



Same, hate the 2042 expiration, but that's why the price per point is low.  Saving $20-25 per point over AKL and loving it there when we stayed last month made us pull the trigger.   Haven't seen many BRV contracts on this list over the last 3-6 months, so not sure what to expect.


----------



## RamblinWreck

moxiemom said:


> I seriously can't believe WE PASSED!
> 
> Moxiemom---$150-$21788-140-VGF-Aug-33/18, 140/19, 140/20- sent 2/21, passed 3/5


Great News!! Congratulations!


----------



## Bing Showei

Pre-Jan 19:
ROFR MONKEY: I’m going to buy all these stupid resale contracts back and then people will be stuck buying direct or “*No Riviera for you!*”
ROFR MONKEY ASSISTANT: Sir, this is a lot of resale con-
RM: I DON’T CARE! BUY THEM ALL. BWAHAHAHAHA!!!

Post-Jan 19:
RM: What the hell is happening?
RMA: People are still buying resale.
RM: What? 
RMA: Ummm, yeah. So back to this $125 BLT. Did we really spend all-
RM: This doesn’t make any sense. “No Riviera for you,” we said that right?
RMA: Yeah.
RM: I’m so confused.


----------



## DduzDis

Bing Showei said:


> Pre-Jan 19:
> ROFR MONKEY: I’m going to buy all these stupid resale contracts back and then people will be stuck buying direct or “*No Riviera for you!*”
> ROFR MONKEY ASSISTANT: Sir, this is a lot of resale con-
> RM: I DON’T CARE! BUY THEM ALL. BWAHAHAHAHA!!!
> 
> Post-Jan 19:
> RM: What the hell is happening?
> RMA: People are still buying resale.
> RM: What?
> RMA: Ummm, yeah. So back to this $125 BLT. Did we really spend all-
> RM: This doesn’t make any sense. “No Riviera for you,” we said that right?
> RMA: Yeah.
> RM: I’m so confused.


----------



## missbecca

Missbecca---$148-$17001-110-PVB-Mar-0/18, 26/19, 110/20, 110/21- sent 3/6

Excited to finally find myself on this board!!!


----------



## HappilyEverAfter2007

HappilyEverAfter2007---$108-$14537-120-AKV-Dec-0/17, 120/18, 120/19, 120/20- sent 2/25, passed 3/6

Yay!!! So excited to be part of the DVC family. Broker indicated 2-3 weeks for title documents (Booo). We likely are going to rent out the 2018 points to cushion the cost a bit and because we have a trip planned already with free dining although at a value. We will be stopping by though during that trip for dinner at Sanaa to get a taste of the resort. Good luck to everyone else! Now my only reservation is making sure I have my trips planned 11 months in advance to get studios because that is ultimately all we need right now. Then maybe addonitis will strike!


----------



## HappilyEverAfter2007

Bing Showei said:


> Pre-Jan 19:
> ROFR MONKEY: I’m going to buy all these stupid resale contracts back and then people will be stuck buying direct or “*No Riviera for you!*”
> ROFR MONKEY ASSISTANT: Sir, this is a lot of resale con-
> RM: I DON’T CARE! BUY THEM ALL. BWAHAHAHAHA!!!
> 
> Post-Jan 19:
> RM: What the hell is happening?
> RMA: People are still buying resale.
> RM: What?
> RMA: Ummm, yeah. So back to this $125 BLT. Did we really spend all-
> RM: This doesn’t make any sense. “No Riviera for you,” we said that right?
> RMA: Yeah.
> RM: I’m so confused.



Oh my gosh, too true!!!


----------



## RamblinWreck

Bing Showei said:


> Pre-Jan 19:
> ROFR MONKEY: I’m going to buy all these stupid resale contracts back and then people will be stuck buying direct or “*No Riviera for you!*”
> ROFR MONKEY ASSISTANT: Sir, this is a lot of resale con-
> RM: I DON’T CARE! BUY THEM ALL. BWAHAHAHAHA!!!
> 
> Post-Jan 19:
> RM: What the hell is happening?
> RMA: People are still buying resale.
> RM: What?
> RMA: Ummm, yeah. So back to this $125 BLT. Did we really spend all-
> RM: This doesn’t make any sense. “No Riviera for you,” we said that right?
> RMA: Yeah.
> RM: I’m so confused.


HA!

I'm halfway tempted to call up Disney and see how readily available direct contracts are for different resorts and then hanging up.

They have to put a lot of effort into selling timeshares. I seriously doubt demand is that high for products that they don't even advertise and you can't find on any of their websites even if you look.


----------



## mustinjourney

Bing Showei said:


> Pre-Jan 19:
> ROFR MONKEY: I’m going to buy all these stupid resale contracts back and then people will be stuck buying direct or “*No Riviera for you!*”
> ROFR MONKEY ASSISTANT: Sir, this is a lot of resale con-
> RM: I DON’T CARE! BUY THEM ALL. BWAHAHAHAHA!!!
> 
> Post-Jan 19:
> RM: What the hell is happening?
> RMA: People are still buying resale.
> RM: What?
> RMA: Ummm, yeah. So back to this $125 BLT. Did we really spend all-
> RM: This doesn’t make any sense. “No Riviera for you,” we said that right?
> RMA: Yeah.
> RM: I’m so confused.



I always envision the family guy manatees making the decisions.


----------



## vanjust14

HappilyEverAfter2007 said:


> HappilyEverAfter2007---$108-$14537-120-AKV-Dec-0/17, 120/18, 120/19, 120/20- sent 2/25, passed 3/6
> 
> Yay!!! So excited to be part of the DVC family. Broker indicated 2-3 weeks for title documents (Booo). We likely are going to rent out the 2018 points to cushion the cost a bit and because we have a trip planned already with free dining although at a value. We will be stopping by though during that trip for dinner at Sanaa to get a taste of the resort. Good luck to everyone else! Now my only reservation is making sure I have my trips planned 11 months in advance to get studios because that is ultimately all we need right now. Then maybe addonitis will strike!


Yay, congrats!!  I am a new owner at AKV too!  I'm so excited to stay there.  We only need values as well, but I want to stay Savanna View so I think those are easier to get after 11 months, especially at Kidani. I have 2018 points too and hope to use them this fall.  Enjoy!


----------



## vanjust14

mustinjourney said:


> I always envision the family guy manatees making the decisions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 386784


Yes!!!


----------



## TexasChick123

mustinjourney said:


> I always envision the family guy manatees making the decisions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 386784



So we used to watch Family Guy, especially in college. This confused me. I showed it to my husband and asked if he knew what you were talking about, and he immediately pulled up the South Park clip. It’s very very true.


----------



## Bing Showei

RamblinWreck said:


> I seriously doubt demand is that high for products that they don't even advertise and you can't find on any of their websites even if you look.


You might be surprised. Before the gap opened up hugely, I actually asked, while on a tour for CCV, if they had VGF direct available, as that's where we were interested in staying, and had they had the points, we would've bought there. We had stayed at GF, never stayed at CCV.

Fortunately, our sleazy guide "made a call." Sure enough, there was nothing for VGF and we couldn't waitlist. It was CCV or bust, and she drove us right into the arms or resale.


----------



## mustinjourney

TexasChick123 said:


> So we used to watch Family Guy, especially in college. This confused me. I showed it to my husband and asked if he knew what you were talking about, and he immediately pulled up the South Park clip. It’s very very true.


Sounds like your husband and I would get along well.


----------



## mustinjourney

Bing Showei said:


> You might be surprised. Before the gap opened up hugely, I actually asked, while on a tour for CCV, if they had VGF direct available, as that's where we were interested in staying, and had they had the points, we would've bought there. We had stayed at GF, never stayed at CCV.
> 
> Fortunately, our sleazy guide "made a call." Sure enough, there was nothing for VGF and we couldn't waitlist, it was CCV or bust, and she drove us right into the arms or resale.


Same here -- there's a good chance I would have bought direct if they had VGF points available.  When I bought my resale points, DVC was only offering PVB or Aulani and neither interested me, since we knew we'd want 2BRs every now and then for family trips.  I didn't even know resale existed until I went google searching for information on DVC and stumbled upon a few forums.  One week later, I had an offer accepted for VGF at $50 per point cheaper than direct.


----------



## Bing Showei

mustinjourney said:


> Same here -- there's a good chance I would have bought direct if they had VGF points available.  When I bought my resale points, DVC was only offering PVB or Aulani and neither interested me, since we knew we'd want 2BRs every now and then for family trips.  I didn't even know resale existed until I went google searching for information on DVC and stumbled upon a few forums.  One week later, I had an offer accepted for VGF at $50 per point cheaper than direct.


I forgot they were offering PVB at the time as well, but same; wasn't interested in studios.

Maybe they're stocking up on contracts in case the same thing happens with people looking at Riviera but wanting something else, but Riviera-esque.

Guide: Well if the Skyliner really makes you pee a little (and not with excitement), no worries, we have some BLT points available. Terra firma!


----------



## cabloom

cabloom---$140-$33459-230-BLT-Feb-0/18, 74/19, 230/20, 230/21- sent 3/6

Already own at BCV (resale in 2012) but we are retiring soon and this contract will give us the flexibility to invite people along more often!  Fingers crossed!


----------



## LadyLvsTramp

Bing Showei said:


> I forgot they were offering PVB at the time as well, but same; wasn't interested in studios.
> 
> Maybe they're stocking up on contracts in case the same thing happens with people looking at Riviera but wanting something else, but Riviera-esque.
> 
> Guide: Well if the Skyliner really makes you pee a little (and not with excitement), no worries, we have some BLT points available. Terra firma!



Same here agree with you both, had no love for CC and no interest in Riviera or the one after just in the same area as CC that still need to take a boat/bus to get there.  Walking distance
to MK is amazing perk and with young grands we are really looking forward to not getting strollers on and off buses.  I can even use my scooter to drive to MK and that will be wonderful.


----------



## Katie L

HappilyEverAfter2007 said:


> HappilyEverAfter2007---$108-$14537-120-AKV-Dec-0/17, 120/18, 120/19, 120/20- sent 2/25, passed 3/6
> 
> Yay!!! So excited to be part of the DVC family. Broker indicated 2-3 weeks for title documents (Booo). We likely are going to rent out the 2018 points to cushion the cost a bit and because we have a trip planned already with free dining although at a value. We will be stopping by though during that trip for dinner at Sanaa to get a taste of the resort. Good luck to everyone else! Now my only reservation is making sure I have my trips planned 11 months in advance to get studios because that is ultimately all we need right now. Then maybe addonitis will strike!



Wander around! Check out the room with the binoculars! And go outside.


----------



## DVCdisneyfam

Bing Showei said:


> Pre-Jan 19:
> ROFR MONKEY: I’m going to buy all these stupid resale contracts back and then people will be stuck buying direct or “*No Riviera for you!*”
> ROFR MONKEY ASSISTANT: Sir, this is a lot of resale con-
> RM: I DON’T CARE! BUY THEM ALL. BWAHAHAHAHA!!!
> 
> Post-Jan 19:
> RM: What the hell is happening?
> RMA: People are still buying resale.
> RM: What?
> RMA: Ummm, yeah. So back to this $125 BLT. Did we really spend all-
> RM: This doesn’t make any sense. “No Riviera for you,” we said that right?
> RMA: Yeah.
> RM: I’m so confused.


 love this!


----------



## DVCdisneyfam

Katie L said:


> Wander around! Check out the room with the binoculars! And go outside.


Congratulations!


----------



## DVCdisneyfam

mustinjourney said:


> Same here -- there's a good chance I would have bought direct if they had VGF points available.  When I bought my resale points, DVC was only offering PVB or Aulani and neither interested me, since we knew we'd want 2BRs every now and then for family trips.  I didn't even know resale existed until I went google searching for information on DVC and stumbled upon a few forums.  One week later, I had an offer accepted for VGF at $50 per point cheaper than direct.


Wish I bought years ago when resale had same perks as direct


----------



## DVCdisneyfam

moxiemom said:


> I seriously can't believe WE PASSED!
> 
> Moxiemom---$150-$21788-140-VGF-Aug-33/18, 140/19, 140/20- sent 2/21, passed 3/5


Wow. Congratulations!


----------



## RamblinWreck

Bing Showei said:


> You might be surprised. Before the gap opened up hugely, I actually asked, while on a tour for CCV, if they had VGF direct available, as that's where we were interested in staying, and had they had the points, we would've bought there. We had stayed at GF, never stayed at CCV.
> 
> Fortunately, our sleazy guide "made a call." Sure enough, there was nothing for VGF and we couldn't waitlist. It was CCV or bust, and she drove us right into the arms or resale.


Unless I'm misunderstanding, I think this just further reinforces what I was saying. If they try to discourage waitlisting to get people to buy the new unsold product direct, how many people could possibly be sitting on waitlists right now? I'd have to think it's mostly people who want to add on to their existing contracts. I'm sure most would-be new buyers don't even know the waitlists exist.


----------



## blueant315

DVCdisneyfam said:


> Wish I bought years ago when resale had same perks as direct


Same.  The perks aren't worth the extra money to me at all, but I get a little green with envy when people post pics of the EPCOT lounge or talk about the AP discount.


----------



## TexasChick123

RamblinWreck said:


> Unless I'm misunderstanding, I think this just further reinforces what I was saying. If they try to discourage waitlisting to get people to buy the new unsold product direct, how many people could possibly be sitting on waitlists right now? I'd have to think it's mostly people who want to add on to their existing contracts. I'm sure most would-be new buyers don't even know the waitlists exist.



Supposedly, the wait lists at BLT, VGF, BCV, and VGC are incredibly long.  In a moment of weakness, I called to see about direct BWV points last week.  I was told a lot had come in, and I would probably clear it on Monday.  I never heard anything on Monday.  My DH and I discussed it, and he said if we are buying direct, we are buying a new resort, not an old one.  I asked my guide to take me off the BWV wait list.  I don't think BWV and BCV are a terrible buy even today if you plan on using them.  However, we are in our 30s, so they would expire just a few years after the kids are leaving for college.  That's why I limited how many BWV points I would buy.  If I was 20 or 30 years older, I don't think I would care at all about the 2042 expiration.  I'd buy where I wanted to stay.


----------



## striker1064

TexasChick123 said:


> Supposedly, the wait lists at BLT, VGF, BCV, and VGC are incredibly long.  In a moment of weakness, I called to see about direct BWV points last week.  I was told a lot had come in, and I would probably clear it on Monday.  I never heard anything on Monday.  My DH and I discussed it, and he said if we are buying direct, we are buying a new resort, not an old one.  I asked my guide to take me off the BWV wait list.  I don't think BWV and BCV are a terrible buy even today if you plan on using them.  However, we are in our 30s, so they would expire just a few years after the kids are leaving for college.  That's why I limited how many BWV points I would buy.  If I was 20 or 30 years older, I don't think I would care at all about the 2042 expiration.  I'd buy where I wanted to stay.



The struggle is real. We own a small contract at BWV, and want another small add-on (50-75 at most). Because of how infrequently these come up and how fast they sell (and at a premium), I've considered calling my guide. She's always been very good about what she has available in the past. And we, too, are only in our mid-30s, but BWV is so great it's worth it.

But $190/pt seems _absurd_. Guess we should really make up our minds before it inevitably jumps over $200.


----------



## TexasChick123

striker1064 said:


> The struggle is real. We own a small contract at BWV, and want another small add-on (50-75 at most). Because of how infrequently these come up and how fast they sell (and at a premium), I've considered calling my guide. She's always been very good about what she has available in the past. And we, too, are only in our mid-30s, but BWV is so great it's worth it.
> 
> But $190/pt seems _absurd_. Guess we should really make up our minds before it inevitably jumps over $200.



There are a handful of BWV small contracts on the market that came on today.  However, they are ~$150pp, and that is so high to me.  They wouldn't be that high if people weren't paying it though.  They always disappear within a day or two.  You are exactly right about the $190pp if buying direct.  We just decided that wasn't the right move for us for a 2042 resort, but that doesn’t mean it isn’t the right move for someone else.


----------



## DVCdisneyfam

blueant315 said:


> Same.  The perks aren't worth the extra money to me at all, but I get a little green with envy when people post pics of the EPCOT lounge or talk about the AP discount.


And let's not forget moonlight magic


----------



## ScubaCat

striker1064 said:


> The struggle is real. We own a small contract at BWV, and want another small add-on (50-75 at most). Because of how infrequently these come up and how fast they sell (and at a premium), I've considered calling my guide. She's always been very good about what she has available in the past. And we, too, are only in our mid-30s, but BWV is so great it's worth it.
> 
> But $190/pt seems _absurd_. Guess we should really make up our minds before it inevitably jumps over $200.



What's even crazier is BWV and BCV were always the same price direct until just last year.  And yet, BCV at $225 and people are STILL buying.  Talk about pricing out the middle class... sheesh!


----------



## ScubaCat

DVCdisneyfam said:


> And let's not forget moonlight magic


WAY overrated, IMHO.  I've been to a couple and they were fun, but nothing I'd ever pay extra for.


----------



## Liam518

Liam518---$136-$22464-160-BLT-Sep-0/17, 0/18, 0/19, 160/20- sent 2/25, passed 3/6


----------



## moxiemom

striker1064 said:


> The struggle is real. We own a small contract at BWV, and want another small add-on (50-75 at most). Because of how infrequently these come up and how fast they sell (and at a premium), I've considered calling my guide. She's always been very good about what she has available in the past. And we, too, are only in our mid-30s, but BWV is so great it's worth it.
> 
> But $190/pt seems _absurd_. Guess we should really make up our minds before it inevitably jumps over $200.



Closing costs are much lower direct and they always come fully loaded...in your shoes I'd definitely be on a direct waitlist.


----------



## striker1064

moxiemom said:


> Closing costs are much lower direct and they always come fully loaded...in your shoes I'd definitely be on a direct waitlist.



The math isn't quite as easy -I have a Feb UY so the best I can do is 2019 and beyond points. I've already missed the window for 2018 (and as such a fully loaded contract). On two separate sites I see sales pending listings with my UY - one for 50 points/$150pp and one for 60 points/$155pp. The 50 has all 2019 and beyond points. The 60 is actually fully loaded. Those are expensive per point, but still $40/pp and $35/pp cheaper than direct. Closing costs would have to be significant - on a small contract, in my head I'm figuring there's no way it will be more than $500 difference (but maybe I'm way off on that).

I even see other 25 and 50 point contracts in different UYs that also have 2019 and beyond points (but no 2018), so it seems at least somewhat possible if not likely to eventually find a contract that isn't stripped.

Our guide even reached out to us in I think December to mention a price increase was coming in January and to let her know if we wanted more points anywhere. I'm kicking myself now, $171/pp for 50 points direct is much more reasonable even compared to current resale listings.


----------



## moxiemom

striker1064 said:


> The math isn't quite as easy -I have a Feb UY so the best I can do is 2019 and beyond points. I've already missed the window for 2018 (and as such a fully loaded contract). On two separate sites I see sales pending listings with my UY - one for 50 points/$150pp and one for 60 points/$155pp. The 50 has all 2019 and beyond points. The 60 is actually fully loaded. Those are expensive per point, but still $40/pp and $35/pp cheaper than direct. Closing costs would have to be significant - on a small contract, in my head I'm figuring there's no way it will be more than $500 difference (but maybe I'm way off on that).
> 
> I even see other 25 and 50 point contracts in different UYs that also have 2019 and beyond points (but no 2018), so it seems at least somewhat possible if not likely to eventually find a contract that isn't stripped.
> 
> Our guide even reached out to us in I think December to mention a price increase was coming in January and to let her know if we wanted more points anywhere. I'm kicking myself now, $171/pp for 50 points direct is much more reasonable even compared to current resale listings.



Your math is correct.... The value is not really comparable, it's more or less the convenience. 171 definitely would have been a "less bitter pill"


----------



## MB_01

HappilyEverAfter2007 said:


> HappilyEverAfter2007---$108-$14537-120-AKV-Dec-0/17, 120/18, 120/19, 120/20- sent 2/25, passed 3/6
> 
> Yay!!! So excited to be part of the DVC family. Broker indicated 2-3 weeks for title documents (Booo). We likely are going to rent out the 2018 points to cushion the cost a bit and because we have a trip planned already with free dining although at a value. We will be stopping by though during that trip for dinner at Sanaa to get a taste of the resort. Good luck to everyone else! Now my only reservation is making sure I have my trips planned 11 months in advance to get studios because that is ultimately all we need right now. Then maybe addonitis will strike!



Congratulations!  AKV studios are usually much more available than at a lot of the other ones before the 7 month window as long as you aren't after the values or concierge so that's a plus for you.


----------



## kboo

Liam518 said:


> Liam518---$136-$22464-160-BLT-Sep-0/17, 0/18, 0/19, 160/20- sent 2/25, passed 3/6



Congratulations! I had been following your research and was wondering what you'd decided. We love BLT too!


----------



## MB_01

TexasChick123 said:


> There are a handful of BWV small contracts on the market that came on today.  However, they are ~$150pp, and that is so high to me.  They wouldn't be that high if people weren't paying it though.  They always disappear within a day or two.  You are exactly right about the $190pp if buying direct.  We just decided that wasn't the right move for us for a 2042 resort, but that doesn’t mean it isn’t the right move for someone else.



You 30 year olds definitely are getting the shaft on the 2042 resorts.  If you were lucky enough to be as old as I am you could buy anywhere you want and be confident in the fact that you will likely be long dead by the time your contract expires!  All contracts have the same expiration date for me so it's one less thing I have to consider


----------



## Liam518

kboo said:


> Congratulations! I had been following your research and was wondering what you'd decided. We love BLT too!



Thanks! We figured with our DD just turning 5 the proximity to MK can’t be beat!


----------



## Bing Showei

MB_01 said:


> All contracts have the same expiration date for me so it's one less thing I have to consider


One more plus: you get to give your guide (when he tries to push you to Riviera’s 50 year RTU) your best Charleston Heston impression, and, while holding up the BWV point charts, proclaim, “From my cold dead hands!”

And then when you accidentally outlive your 2042 contract, you can drop to your knees and give your second best Heston impression, proclaiming, “Damn you all to hell!” 

As it is the Mouse will have one-upped you.


----------



## HappilyEverAfter2007

MB_01 said:


> Congratulations!  AKV studios are usually much more available than at a lot of the other ones before the 7 month window as long as you aren't after the values or concierge so that's a plus for you.



Yes, thank you! I generally have no problems planning that far out and I feel like we will be happy wherever we land should we ever waitlist at 7 months. It is a definite perk knowing we have AKV to fall back on for the kids in case the waitlist doesn’t come through for say the Poly lol.


----------



## heynowirv

Congrats to all who passed, those who have been ROFR'd don't give up there's contract out there for you.It's amazing to me how fast some of these contracts are passing. 12 days ,,,,insane. We have an OKW add-on for 100 points that was sent on 2/25, I'm now on needles and pins.


----------



## MB_01

Bing Showei said:


> One more plus: you get to give your guide (when he tries to push you to Riviera’s 50 year RTU) your best Charleston Heston impression, and, while holding up the BWV point charts, proclaim, “From my cold dead hands!”
> 
> And then when you accidentally outlive your 2042 contract, you can drop to your knees and give your second best Heston impression, proclaiming, “Damn you all to hell!”
> 
> As it is the Mouse will have one-upped you.



I’ll prolly check out Jan 15th 2042 right after I pay the last years dues!


----------



## JereMary

One resale site is showing 10 more passings today. I'm still over here waiting. Hey, at least I know I still have a shot!


----------



## jlmarr

jlmarr---$94-$19555-200-BRV@WL-Sep-0/18, 122/19, 200/20-seller pays '19 MF- sent 3/6


----------



## ScubaCat

MB_01 said:


> I’ll prolly check out Jan 15th 2042 right after I pay the last years dues!



The deed expires 1/31/2042 so try and hang on just a couple more weeks there and you'll max out the value!


----------



## HappilyEverAfter2007

jlmarr said:


> jlmarr---$94-$19555-200-BRV@WL-Sep-0/18, 122/19, 200/20-seller pays '19 MF- sent 3/6



Good luck!! Hoping we can use our AKV points we are closing on for a stay at BRV one day. Hubby says our first DVC visit has to be AKV but this one is definitely on my list.


----------



## thebigman65

Wow....good job to all those who passed!, and sorry for those who did not.  Makes me a little impatient seeing the date in the mid to late Febs already decided....we submitted 2/13 and still not a word.....*fingers crossed*


----------



## meekey7197

Am I the only one waiting on pins and needles for the DVC resale market feb ROFR report?!?


----------



## TexasChick123

meekey7197 said:


> Am I the only one waiting on pins and needles for the DVC resale market feb ROFR report?!?



Nope.  I keep checking too.  This seems like a lot later in the month than usual, but I don't know exactly when they publish it.


----------



## DvcMomof2

Liam518 said:


> Liam518---$136-$22464-160-BLT-Sep-0/17, 0/18, 0/19, 160/20- sent 2/25, passed 3/6





Liam518 said:


> Thanks! We figured with our DD just turning 5 the proximity to MK can’t be beat!



Congratulations!  Great price and happy to see they are waiving BLT now.  
We bought BLT when our DD was 3 and seeing her running to the elevator window yelling “The Castle!” was irresistible.  It also helped that DS LOVES the monorail!   Hope you love it as much as we do


----------



## heynowirv

MB_01 said:


> I’ll prolly check out Jan 15th 2042 right after I pay the last years dues!


Are you from Philly?


----------



## MB_01

Youngstown OH area.


----------



## LadyLvsTramp

MB_01 said:


> Youngstown OH area.



Just up the road Oakdale PA near Robinson two! Hello neighbor...


----------



## JereMary

LadyLvsTramp said:


> Just up the road Oakdale PA near Robinson two! Hello neighbor...


WHAT???? I'm in Fayette county! We're in Pittsburgh practically every weekend. Love visiting IKEA.


----------



## The Jackal

blueant315 said:


> Same.  The perks aren't worth the extra money to me at all, but I get a little green with envy when people post pics of the EPCOT lounge or talk about the AP discount.


You can buy a lot of soda and gummy bears with the money you saved buying resale.  The lounge can go away whenever DVC wants to take it away.


----------



## JBrad77301

Nice I’m in Wheeling, Wv


----------



## disneymagicRN

Wow, lots of neighbors!  We are from Pittsburgh


----------



## LadyLvsTramp

JereMary said:


> WHAT???? I'm in Fayette county! We're in Pittsburgh practically every weekend. Love visiting IKEA.



If we can ever swap points keep in touch!  We own AKL, SSR and now BLT where are your homes?


----------



## heynowirv

MB_01 said:


> Youngstown OH area.


I grew up in Philly and always thought prolly WAS a Philly thing


----------



## MB_01

heynowirv said:


> I grew up in Philly and always thought prolly WAS a Philly thing



The internet has made the world a lot smaller I guess!  Won't be long until we start using Chinese slang.


----------



## Gryhndmom

cabloom said:


> cabloom---$140-$33459-230-BLT-Feb-0/18, 74/19, 230/20, 230/21- sent 3/6
> 
> Already own at BCV (resale in 2012) but we are retiring soon and this contract will give us the flexibility to invite people along more often!  Fingers crossed!



Best of luck !



Liam518 said:


> Liam518---$136-$22464-160-BLT-Sep-0/17, 0/18, 0/19, 160/20- sent 2/25, passed 3/6



Woo hoo...a very good choice in properties!


----------



## MB333

MB333---$100-$22306-200-BRV@WL-Dec-105/18, 200/19, 200/20- sent 3/7


----------



## Wendy98

Wendy98---$135-$7703-50-BLT-Dec-0/18, 50/19, 50/20- sent 2/1, taken 3/7

This stings.  I would have been my 4th resale contract.  This is the first time one did not pass.  I guess I should be happy my BWV went through 2 weeks ago.


----------



## RamblinWreck

Wendy98 said:


> Wendy98---$135-$7703-50-BLT-Dec-0/18, 50/19, 50/20- sent 2/1, taken 3/7
> 
> This stings.  I would have been my 4th resale contract.  This is the first time one did not pass.  I guess I should be happy my BWV went through 2 weeks ago.


Ouch! Sorry that happened to you. I'm willing to bet my 50 point VGF contract will be joining yours soon.


----------



## katrinameucci

katrinameucci---$130-$7450-50-BLT-Dec-0/18, 50/19, 50/20- sent 2/1, taken 3/7


----------



## katrinameucci

Wendy98 said:


> Wendy98---$135-$7703-50-BLT-Dec-0/18, 50/19, 50/20- sent 2/1, taken 3/7
> 
> This stings.  I would have been my 4th resale contract.  This is the first time one did not pass.  I guess I should be happy my BWV went through 2 weeks ago.



Yeah mine got taken too, almost identical :/


----------



## TexasChick123

Wendy98 said:


> Wendy98---$135-$7703-50-BLT-Dec-0/18, 50/19, 50/20- sent 2/1, taken 3/7
> 
> This stings.  I would have been my 4th resale contract.  This is the first time one did not pass.  I guess I should be happy my BWV went through 2 weeks ago.





katrinameucci said:


> $130-$7450-50-BLT-DEC-0/18, 50/19, 50/20 50/21- sent 2/1, taken 3/7



I’m sorry ladies. Maybe they’re going after the smaller contracts again.  I hope you both find better contracts if you decide to keep trying!


----------



## Wendy98

katrinameucci said:


> Yeah mine got taken too, almost identical :/


So sorry.  Of course the next thing I did was comb every site looking at contracts.  They are all:  sale pending, wrong UY, a bazillion points (I have 2 BLT contracts and just wanted a little bit more--no need for 300+ more points), or ridiculously priced (I saw a 60 point for $180/pt.).

I am in no rush and will glance every now and then when I think about it.

On the positive, I can now put that money towards the DL trip I booked a couple of weeks ago because DH is dying to see SWGE.


----------



## JereMary

LadyLvsTramp said:


> If we can ever swap points keep in touch!  We own AKL, SSR and now BLT where are your homes?


Hopefully AKL soon. This is our second attempt. Our first contract was for SSR and was taken. This one was submitted on 2/7 and I'm still waiting. Now that I'm at day 29 it's getting harder to stay patient.


----------



## katrinameucci

Wendy98 said:


> So sorry.  Of course the next thing I did was comb every site looking at contracts.  They are all:  sale pending, wrong UY, a bazillion points (I have 2 BLT contracts and just wanted a little bit more--no need for 300+ more points), or ridiculously priced (I saw a 60 point for $180/pt.).
> 
> I am in no rush and will glance every now and then when I think about it.
> 
> On the positive, I can now put that money towards the DL trip I booked a couple of weeks ago because DH is dying to see SWGE.


Z

I did the exact same thing! I have three small contracts already so I’m in no rush either. I’m sure one will come along for us soon


----------



## stuartsong

stuartsong---$85-$12238-120-AUL-Oct-120/17, 120/18, 120/19, 120/20- sent 3/7


----------



## stuartsong

stuartsong---$85-$38639-400-AUL-Dec-0/17, 400/18, 400/19, 400/20- sent 2/27, passed 3/12


----------



## disneygirl281

I am new here and wanted to post 2 contracts that we recently had go through ROFR. VGF was taken (not surprised given the great price and it would have been pre 1/19 restrictions), but our AKV contract passed very quickly!  This is our first time buying and we are excited to become part of the DVC family!  Good luck to everyone still waiting!

disneygirl281---$140-$29432-200-VGF-Aug-0/18, 104/19, 200/20- sent 1/14, taken 2/15

disneygirl281---$108-$27096-229-AKV-Jun-0/18, 435/19, 229/20- sent 2/22, passed 3/5


----------



## MB_01

TexasChick123 said:


> I’m sorry ladies. Maybe they’re going after the smaller contracts again.  I hope you both find better contracts if you decide to keep trying!




Yeah. Sorry to see that 
They probably stole them because no one can afford more than 50 direct at their exorbitant prices!


----------



## SZQ2019

A question for veteran DVC owners: We just received our escrow/closing docs package and it has a FIRPTA form. I was told that the sellers are not international because I didn't want to mess with that. Does everyone get this form?
Thanks in advance for any insight.


----------



## Dracula

Not really worried because Aulani rarely gets taken:

Dracula---$100-$11441-100-AUL-Oct-100/18, 100/19, 100/20-Subsidized- sent 3/7


----------



## mlittig

SZQ2019 said:


> A question for veteran DVC owners: We just received our escrow/closing docs package and it has a FIRPTA form. I was told that the sellers are not international because I didn't want to mess with that. Does everyone get this form?
> Thanks in advance for any insight.



I have never received a FIRPTA form with any of my resale closing documents  None of my sellers were international, if that helps


----------



## sndral

SZQ2019 said:


> A question for veteran DVC owners: We just received our escrow/closing docs package and it has a FIRPTA form. I was told that the sellers are not international because I didn't want to mess with that. Does everyone get this form?
> Thanks in advance for any insight.


Call or email your closing co. agent, I think most likely it’s a mistake as it’s a form the seller would fill out rather than the buyer. I don’t remember getting one even when I bought from an international seller and I did not receive one for the two w/ domestic sellers.


----------



## Aussie RJ

stuartsong said:


> stuartsong---$85-$12238-120-AUL-Oct-120/17, 120/18, 120/19, 120/20- sent 3/7



@stuartsong where did you find these contracts? A very good buy!


----------



## jamie3631

jamie3631---$100-$17443-160-AKV-Feb-0/17, 0/18, 122/19, 160/20- sent 3/7

2019 points have 42 points banked from 2018. We are paying dues on 1/2 of the points for 2019, so dues for 61 points. 

Our last attempt was taken by the Drunken Monkey. We submitted in the rush to get in before the restrictions. We already have one contract at Boardwalk but it's small and we need more points. The last contract they took was very high priced, at $113/point. I am hoping that this will sneak through, along with some of the other great deals I have seen come through lately!


----------



## RamblinWreck

jamie3631 said:


> jamie3631---$100-$17443-160-AKV-Feb-0/17, 0/18, 122/19, 160/20- sent 3/7
> 
> 2019 points have 42 points banked from 2018. We are paying dues on 1/2 of the points for 2019, so dues for 61 points.
> 
> Our last attempt was taken by the Drunken Monkey. We submitted in the rush to get in before the restrictions. We already have one contract at Boardwalk but it's small and we need more points. The last contract they took was very high priced, at $113/point. I am hoping that this will sneak through, along with some of the other great deals I have seen come through lately!


Great price! Good luck!


----------



## heynowirv

disneygirl281 said:


> I am new here and wanted to post 2 contracts that we recently had go through ROFR. VGF was taken (not surprised given the great price and it would have been pre 1/19 restrictions), but our AKV contract passed very quickly!  This is our first time buying and we are excited to become part of the DVC family!  Good luck to everyone still waiting!
> 
> disneygirl281---$140-$29432-200-VGF-Aug-0/18, 104/19, 200/20- sent 1/14, taken 2/15
> 
> disneygirl281---$108-$27096-229-AKV-Jun-0/18, 435/19, 229/20- sent 2/22, passed 3/5


Wonderful! And you're right so quickly.


----------



## MB_01

MB_01 said:


> MB_01---$103-$18391-160-AKV-Jun-0/17, 0/18, 320/19, 160/20- sent 3/1
> 
> I'm going to turn over a new leaf and remain patient on this one.  I'll wait until Monday to call and see if it passed ROFR or not!



MB_01---$103-$18391-160-AKV-Jun-0/17, 0/18, 320/19, 160/20- sent 3/8

Updating this one.  Originally thought it got sent 3/1 but we got fidelity'd and it looks like they just sent it last night/today.  Seller and I both signed 3/1 but I just got the confirmation email saying it went around 8PM last night.


----------



## HappilyEverAfter2007

MB_01 said:


> MB_01---$103-$18391-160-AKV-Jun-0/17, 0/18, 320/19, 160/20- sent 3/8
> 
> Updating this one.  Originally thought it got sent 3/1 but we got fidelity'd and it looks like they just sent it last night/today.  Seller and I both signed 3/1 but I just got the confirmation email saying it went around 8PM last night.



Frustrating right?!?! We are also with Fidelity and while we did pass ROFR on AKV (yay) I was initially told our contract was sent to Disney 4 days prior to when it actually was so the initial days of agonizing were for nothing. Good luck on passing and becoming AKV neighbors!


----------



## RamblinWreck

I just had a broker try to convince me that the absolute floor on ROFR for AKV is currently $114 per point and anything below that would definitely get taken, and for small contracts it would have to be much higher (I don't get that logic at all).

She didn't like it when I pointed out to her that I know contracts closer to $100 per point have been passing with regularity as of late.


----------



## texanlawyer

RamblinWreck said:


> I just had a broker try to convince me that the absolute floor on ROFR for AKV is currently $114 per point and anything below that would definitely get taken, and for small contracts it would have to be much higher (I don't get that logic at all).
> 
> She didn't like it when I pointed out to her that I know contracts closer to $100 per point have been passing with regularity as of late.



I love when that happens.  I've dealt with a couple of brokers who changed their tone when they realized I read the message boards and kept up with the news.  It's harder for them to bully you into taking a higher price, especially now that the 1/19 deadline has passed.


----------



## RamblinWreck

texanlawyer said:


> I love when that happens.  I've dealt with a couple of brokers who changed their tone when they realized I read the message boards and kept up with the news.  It's harder for them to bully you into taking a higher price, especially now that the 1/19 deadline has passed.


The more I think about her email, the more it irks me. I know she's just trying to make a sale for her clients, but the fact is that the majority of AKV contracts listed on their site have asking prices lower than $114/pt. It's not even a good lie.

I think the seller is going to have a hard time selling his 2 oddly sized contracts (76 and 78 points) at $135 per point when someone who wants to buy direct can get it at just $176 and get exactly what they want. Hell at 76 points, the benefits/discounts you get from buying direct might actually save you money in relatively short order, especially if you are going to buy annual passes. Maybe I'm mistaken.


----------



## Katie L

RamblinWreck said:


> I just had a broker try to convince me that the absolute floor on ROFR for AKV is currently $114 per point and anything below that would definitely get taken, and for small contracts it would have to be much higher (I don't get that logic at all).
> 
> She didn't like it when I pointed out to her that I know contracts closer to $100 per point have been passing with regularity as of late.



Yes, now that I am putting in offers, interactions with brokers have been interesting... one told me she likes lots of small contracts with different use years because she can book different resorts and buy more OTU points.

One told me similar to you about AKV - though not QUITE as egregious as $114.

One told me, the restrictions change hasn't had any impact on business - they are busier than ever because direct prices went up at the same time and people want to save money. Maybe. But I think what they are offering with the new restrictions is worth less.


----------



## LadyLvsTramp

RamblinWreck said:


> I just had a broker try to convince me that the absolute floor on ROFR for AKV is currently $114 per point and anything below that would definitely get taken, and for small contracts it would have to be much higher (I don't get that logic at all).
> 
> She didn't like it when I pointed out to her that I know contracts closer to $100 per point have been passing with regularity as of late.



I think it is great we can educate ourselves on this forum.  I made two low offers for BLT one before the restrictions 160 @ $133 a point was taken but at least they tried.  I think it was listed at $145 a point if the seller is motivated they will move if not I just move on myself.  The second we offered BLT for 175 @ $125 a point it was listed at $135 I think and it passed.  I do think the second was close to foreclosure so that may have played into it.

But I agree with you since the restrictions the value is impacted.  I say offer what you want to pay per point and if they are not interested move on that is my motto offer low and see what happens don't quit!


----------



## Wendy98

MB_01 said:


> MB_01---$103-$18391-160-AKV-Jun-0/17, 0/18, 320/19, 160/20- sent 3/8
> 
> Updating this one.  Originally thought it got sent 3/1 but we got fidelity'd and it looks like they just sent it last night/today.  Seller and I both signed 3/1 but I just got the confirmation email saying it went around 8PM last night.


fidelity'd.  Boy, if that isn’t the truth!


----------



## vanjust14

LadyLvsTramp said:


> I think it is great we can educate ourselves on this forum.  I made two low offers for BLT one before the restrictions 160 @ $133 a point was taken but at least they tried.  I think it was listed at $145 a point if the seller is motivated they will move if not I just move on myself.  The second we offered BLT for 175 @ $125 a point it was listed at $135 I think and it passed.  I do think the second was close to foreclosure so that may have played into it.
> 
> But I agree with you since the restrictions the value is impacted.  I say offer what you want to pay per point and if they are not interested move on that is my motto offer low and see what happens don't quit!



I agree, I don't think I would have been able to make a move as quickly as I did without all of the knowledge on this board. It gave me a good idea of the price I was willing to pay to get in before the restrictions.  I'm loving these lower priced contracts and would be doing the same after 1/19, but am still happy to have gotten in at a decent price.  This board was very helpful!


----------



## RamblinWreck

Just checked in with Fidelity.

Despite the fact that I was sent an email on 2/27 specifically stating that the contract had been submitted to Disney on the 27th (and the contract was fully signed on the 25th).... I was just now informed that it was not sent off until 3/4. Why send the email then?


----------



## vanjust14

RamblinWreck said:


> Just checked in with Fidelity.
> 
> Despite the fact that I was sent an email on 2/27 specifically stating that the contract had been submitted to Disney on the 27th (and the contract was fully signed on the 25th).... I was just now informed that it was not sent off until 3/4. Why send the email then?


That's so strange.  I really hope that didn't happen to anyone right before the 1/19 deadline and come to find out they will not be grandfathered in.


----------



## RamblinWreck

vanjust14 said:


> That's so strange.  I really hope that didn't happen to anyone right before the 1/19 deadline and come to find out they will not be grandfathered in.


Anyone who did have that happen to them would have a valid fraud complaint I would think. Especially with an email confirmation specifically stating that the documentation was submitted on a specific date.

After I responded to my broker by saying "So and so at Fidelity sent me an email on 2/27 confirming the document had been sent off. What was the cause for the delay?" I got a response basically saying "My mistake. I wasn't told until 3/4 so that's when I thought it had been sent. I'll go check on that for you."

But I suspect he's just covering so I don't complain further....


----------



## vanjust14

RamblinWreck said:


> Anyone who did have that happen to them would have a valid fraud complaint I would think. Especially with an email confirmation specifically stating that the documentation was submitted on a specific date.
> 
> After I responded to my broker by saying "So and so at Fidelity sent me an email on 2/27 confirming the document had been sent off. What was the cause for the delay?" I got a response basically saying "My mistake. I wasn't told until 3/4 so that's when I thought it had been sent. I'll go check on that for you."
> 
> But I suspect he's just covering so I don't complain further....


Hmmmm, if others hadn't posted the same thing happening to them I might believe him, but it isn't looking good for Fidelity!


----------



## LadyLvsTramp

vanjust14 said:


> That's so strange.  I really hope that didn't happen to anyone right before the 1/19 deadline and come to find out they will not be grandfathered in.



We had it listed right in our signed Contract by the Timeshare Store they are great by the way we just went in another direction with the second contract because BLT at $125 a point was too good to pass on!  The most power we have is information and sharing our experiences here is just that.


----------



## cep101

RamblinWreck said:


> I just had a broker try to convince me that the absolute floor on ROFR for AKV is currently $114 per point and anything below that would definitely get taken, and for small contracts it would have to be much higher (I don't get that logic at all).
> 
> She didn't like it when I pointed out to her that I know contracts closer to $100 per point have been passing with regularity as of late.


Be sure to tell her that I had an Oct 110 AKV contract pass for $100 a point. With full points for 2019. It might further give her a wake up call from her nonsense


----------



## Matty B13

The resale brokers can try and pull the $$$$/point contract will only pass ROFR, but they truly have no idea, this forum has been try to figure out the way DVC ROFR's contracts for years...... and no one has figured out DVC's formula.  Yes you can put in a crazy high bid and it's guaranteed to pass, but you would probably be paying well over the market price.  This is why you always hear about the ROFR drunken monkey.

Good luck to all those still waiting in ROFR hell, I've felt your pain.


----------



## jamie3631

Matty B13 said:


> The resale brokers can try and pull the $$$$/point contract will only pass ROFR, but they truly have no idea, this forum has been try to figure out the way DVC ROFR's contracts for years...... and no one has figured out DVC's formula.  Yes you can put in a crazy high bid and it's guaranteed to pass, but you would probably be paying well over the market price.  This is why you always hear about the ROFR drunken monkey.
> 
> Good luck to all those still waiting in ROFR hell, I've felt your pain.



I totally agree with you. I just had an AKV contract taken by the Drunken Monkey on 2/22, it was $113 a point, and due to the much higher price I felt we had a pretty solid shot of passing. But we didn't. Yet others passed at $100/point. I just submitted another contract yesterday for $100/point. The Drunken Monkey can't take them all. No one knows why Disney takes what they do. If the resale brokers knew the formual, everyone would pass lol!


----------



## MB333

RamblinWreck said:


> Just checked in with Fidelity.
> 
> Despite the fact that I was sent an email on 2/27 specifically stating that the contract had been submitted to Disney on the 27th (and the contract was fully signed on the 25th).... I was just now informed that it was not sent off until 3/4. Why send the email then?


Wow that really stinks!  I have been working with the Timeshare Store for mine and so far been very happy with the experience.  They have been very helpful and fast.


----------



## JereMary

Well. Plan C. Just found out our AKL was taken by Disney. :-

JereMary---$106-$22232-200-AKV-Feb-0/18, 56/19, 200/20- sent 2/7, taken 3/8


----------



## mrsap

JereMary said:


> Well. Plan C. Just found out our AKL was taken by Disney. :-
> 
> JereMary---$106-$22232-200-AKV-Feb-0/18, 56/19, 200/20- sent 2/7, taken 3/8



So sorry. Will you try again?


----------



## jendujka

JereMary said:


> Well. Plan C. Just found out our AKL was taken by Disney. :-
> 
> JereMary---$106-$22232-200-AKV-Feb-0/18, 56/19, 200/20- sent 2/7, taken 3/8



Gah! If yours was taken, I have no hope. I’m waiting on a loaded contract at $95 at AKV. Fidelity said that it was sent 2/25, but I know to take that with a grain of salt.


----------



## z71tray

D


JereMary said:


> Well. Plan C. Just found out our AKL was taken by Disney. :-
> 
> JereMary---$106-$22232-200-AKV-Feb-0/18, 56/19, 200/20- sent 2/7, taken 3/8


Dust yourself off and try again!! It’s all about the journey!


----------



## JereMary

mrsap said:


> So sorry. Will you try again?


Yes, but I have to make some choices. I think I'm going to switch Use Years. I have tried FEB twice and they have both been taken. Also, the selection seems very limited. I think June would work well for us too and there are a lot more to choose from.


----------



## JereMary

jendujka said:


> Gah! If yours was taken, I have no hope. I’m waiting on a loaded contract at $95 at AKV. Fidelity said that it was sent 2/25, but I know to take that with a grain of salt.


You just never know. I've seen some lower than mine take and some higher than mine taken.


----------



## z71tray

I agree it’s a crap shoot. You never know what’s going to happen. It kinda makes it fun!!


----------



## z71tray

After going threw ROFR 3 times in the last 4 months. I bought 75pts direct this morning for the perks. Sticker price is a high price to pay. Hope it is worth it in the long run.


----------



## vanjust14

JereMary said:


> Well. Plan C. Just found out our AKL was taken by Disney. :-
> 
> JereMary---$106-$22232-200-AKV-Feb-0/18, 56/19, 200/20- sent 2/7, taken 3/8


Darn, really sorry to hear this one. Good luck with your next one!


----------



## JereMary

vanjust14 said:


> Darn, really sorry to hear this one. Good luck with your next one!


Thanks!


----------



## mlittig

z71tray said:


> After going threw ROFR 3 times in the last 4 months. I bought 75pts direct this morning for the perks. Sticker price is a high price to pay. Hope it is worth it in the long run.



Were all the contracts taken from the same resort? Where did you end up buying, z71tray?


----------



## hlhlaw07

RamblinWreck said:


> Anyone who did have that happen to them would have a valid fraud complaint I would think. Especially with an email confirmation specifically stating that the documentation was submitted on a specific date.
> 
> After I responded to my broker by saying "So and so at Fidelity sent me an email on 2/27 confirming the document had been sent off. What was the cause for the delay?" I got a response basically saying "My mistake. I wasn't told until 3/4 so that's when I thought it had been sent. I'll go check on that for you."
> 
> But I suspect he's just covering so I don't complain further....


This sounds like Bryan at fidelity.  I would never work with him again after my experience with him.


----------



## TexasChick123

JereMary said:


> Well. Plan C. Just found out our AKL was taken by Disney. :-
> 
> JereMary---$106-$22232-200-AKV-Feb-0/18, 56/19, 200/20- sent 2/7, taken 3/8



I’m so sorry. I know it’s frustrating, but keep trying. One will get through!


----------



## z71tray

mlittig said:


> Were all the contracts taken from the same resort? Where did you end up buying, z71tray?


VGF. But stuck with it and now own most of my points at VGF resale and the small 75 direct at VGF. Kinda of sad it’s over with. I’ll just live threw this board now!!


----------



## ArmyChaplain Matt

ArmyChaplain Matt---$107-$17861-150-BWV-Jun-0/17, 0/18, 300/19, 150/20-international seller- sent 3/15


----------



## heynowirv

MB_01 said:


> MB_01---$103-$18391-160-AKV-Jun-0/17, 0/18, 320/19, 160/20- sent 3/8
> 
> Updating this one.  Originally thought it got sent 3/1 but we got fidelity'd and it looks like they just sent it last night/today.  Seller and I both signed 3/1 but I just got the confirmation email saying it went around 8PM last night.


nice contract, good luck


----------



## princessbride6205

ArmyChaplain Matt said:


> ArmyChaplain Matt---$107-$17861-150-BWV-Jun-0/17, 0/18, 300/19, 150/20-international seller- sent 3/8


 Great price! Good luck to you!


----------



## ArmyChaplain Matt

princessbride6205 said:


> Great price! Good luck to you!



I hope the international seller makes it pass through, even though its a low price!!!!


----------



## Gryhndmom

Wendy98 said:


> Wendy98---$135-$7703-50-BLT-Dec-0/18, 50/19, 50/20- sent 2/1, taken 3/7
> 
> This stings.  I would have been my 4th resale contract.  This is the first time one did not pass.  I guess I should be happy my BWV went through 2 weeks ago.





katrinameucci said:


> Katrinameucci--$130-$7450-50-BLT-DEC-0/18, 50/19, 50/20 50/21- sent 2/1, taken 3/7



Sorry for both of you gals.  Hope you try again as BLT is such a good location.


----------



## Wendy98

Gryhndmom said:


> Sorry for both of you gals.  Hope you try again as BLT is such a good location.


Thanks, BLT is where I have most my points.  I was looking a small contract because we seem to go more often with DVC and especially with AP.  I like having smaller contracts so if I decide in the future that I need less, I can sell off the extra contracts.  Oh, who am I kidding, I will still go as much as I can even when we are empty nesters!


----------



## SZQ2019

mlittig said:


> I have never received a FIRPTA form with any of my resale closing documents  None of my sellers were international, if that helps


We heard back from escrow company and apparently they are international.  I guess the good news is that so far they paperwork has been quick. Thanks for your reply.


----------



## kenyoncad

SZQ2019 said:


> We heard back from escrow company and apparently they are international.  I guess the good news is that so far they paperwork has been quick. Thanks for your reply.



What are the downsides to an international seller?  I assume it takes longer to mail paperwork back and forth, are there other drawbacks?


----------



## ArmyChaplain Matt

kenyoncad said:


> What are the downsides to an international seller?  I assume it takes longer to mail paperwork back and forth, are there other drawbacks?



I'm hoping its a downside to Disney and they pass on it in my case!!!!


----------



## JereMary

Ashley Strathern said:


> Ashley Strathern---$106-$22941-200-AKV-Feb-0/18, 65/19, 200/20, 200/21- sent 1/18, taken 2/26
> 
> As expected  Thanks for all the help on the board.  It's a great resource.


FYI, my contract was taken too. It was almost identical to yours. Are you trying again?


----------



## jsand99

jsand99---$109-$14572-120-AKV-Feb-0/18, 120/19, 120/20, 120/21- sent 3/10

This will be our third try in 5 months. Hopefully we will slip through this time.


----------



## noahsmom85

kenyoncad said:


> What are the downsides to an international seller?  I assume it takes longer to mail paperwork back and forth, are there other drawbacks?



We just had to fill out a FIRPTA form which the title company will file for us & international seller, and the title company also withholds the international seller's tax dues and will send the payment on their behalf to the IRS. I don't believe that has added additional wait time as I filled out the form and sent it back the same day.


----------



## noahsmom85

ArmyChaplain Matt said:


> I'm hoping its a downside to Disney and they pass on it in my case!!!!



We had a BLT contract (April UY, 160 points), and it passed at 28 days....I truly feel it was because it was an international seller. Good luck!


----------



## Cygnus 2112

Greetings! New to the forums. My wife and I are current DVC members with contracts at BLT. We just made an offer on Friday for a contract at BW through DVC Resales. Great customer service I must say. The contract should be sent to us tomorrow. 220 points @ $118. October use year. Then soon the clock starts for ROFR I suppose. The latest report he sent me indicated 34 BW contracts sold in January. 4 swiped by The White Glove at the following prices: 110,113,114 and 117. So we shall see.


----------



## JereMary

jsand99 said:


> jsand99---$109-$14572-120-AKV-Feb-0/18, 120/19, 120/20, 120/21- sent 3/10
> 
> This will be our third try in 5 months. Hopefully we will slip through this time.


Same here! Third time is a charm, right?


----------



## JereMary

JereMary---$105-$22115-200-AKV-Jun-0/17, 42/18, 58/19, 200/20- sent 3/10
This one is actually a dollar less per point than my last attempt. I asked about offering more to pass ROFR, but my broker advised that the sellers would take 105, and as long as I'm not in a big rush, it's worth trying. Hopefully the third try will be the one!

EDIT: Contract was officially sent to Disney today. Start the clock!


----------



## mrsap

JereMary said:


> JereMary---$105-$22115-200-AKV-Jun-0/17, 42/18, 58/19, 200/20- sent 3/10
> This one is actually a dollar less per point than my last attempt. I asked about offering more to pass ROFR, but my broker advised that the sellers would take 105, and as long as I'm not in a big rush, it's worth trying. Hopefully the third try will be the one!



Happy you’re trying again! What were the sellers asking for originally?


----------



## jsand99

JereMary said:


> JereMary---$105-$22115-200-AKV-Jun-0/17, 42/18, 58/19, 200/20- sent 3/10
> This one is actually a dollar less per point than my last attempt. I asked about offering more to pass ROFR, but my broker advised that the sellers would take 105, and as long as I'm not in a big rush, it's worth trying. Hopefully the third try will be the one!



Hopefully we both get good news soon and we'll be neighbors!


----------



## JereMary

mrsap said:


> Happy you’re trying again! What were the sellers asking for originally?


Sorry, I wasn't very clear about that. The sellers were asking $105. I was considering offering more just to get it past ROFR, since I've already lost my first two.


----------



## mrsap

JereMary said:


> Sorry, I wasn't very clear about that. The sellers were asking $105. I was considering offering more just to get it past ROFR, since I've already lost my first two.



Ok I see! I was in the same boat with our current offer. We were prepared to offer a bit more till we found out the contract was listed incorrectly (wasn’t including 2019 points). We ended up offering a dollar more p/p. Not sure if it will be enough but we’ll see! Good luck!!!


----------



## Katie L

JereMary said:


> JereMary---$105-$22115-200-AKV-Jun-0/17, 42/18, 58/19, 200/20- sent 3/10
> This one is actually a dollar less per point than my last attempt. I asked about offering more to pass ROFR, but my broker advised that the sellers would take 105, and as long as I'm not in a big rush, it's worth trying. Hopefully the third try will be the one!



What broker? Cause that’s pretty awesome of them. Since they get paid a percent, pretty nice they discouraged you over-paying.


----------



## HappilyEverAfter2007

jsand99 said:


> jsand99---$109-$14572-120-AKV-Feb-0/18, 120/19, 120/20, 120/21- sent 3/10
> 
> This will be our third try in 5 months. Hopefully we will slip through this time.



Fingers crossed, our contract is identical with 120 points but at $108 a point and a December use you, we passed. Ofcourse we submitted after the 1/19 cut off so it seems like many more are passing now. Good luck!


----------



## rundisney79

mrsg00fy said:


> Just got the email from our broker and......we passed!!!!
> 
> Now the race is on to use those holding points by 5/31.
> 
> Mrsg00fy---$129-$22454-160-BLT-Jun-0/17, 160/18, 160/19, 160/20-2018 pts in holding- sent 2/6, passed 3/1




I saw you passed!  Congrats!!  Great price


----------



## LadyLvsTramp

Once you send signed notarized contract and payment how long till deed is sent to Disney apparently they take about 2 weeks to post points to your account.


----------



## JV63

Going for small contract to add to our other points (same resort/use year). 


JV63---$102-$5525-50-OKW-Feb-0/18, 1/19, 50/20, 50/21- sent 3/11


----------



## JereMary

Katie L said:


> What broker? Cause that’s pretty awesome of them. Since they get paid a percent, pretty nice they discouraged you over-paying.


My broker is Jerry Sydow at The Timeshare Store.


----------



## clutter

Small contract - matching use year.  Had a competing offer at $117.  Hoping Disney doesn't take it because it's a small contract.


clutter---$120-$6725-50-AKV-Aug-0/18, 27/19, 50/20- sent 3/11


----------



## JBrad77301

Cygnus 2112 said:


> Greetings! New to the forums. My wife and I are current DVC members with contracts at BLT. We just made an offer on Friday for a contract at BW through DVC Resales. Great customer service I must say. The contract should be sent to us tomorrow. 220 points @ $118. October use year. Then soon the clock starts for ROFR I suppose. The latest report he sent me indicated 34 BW contracts sold in January. 4 swiped by The White Glove at the following prices: 110,113,114 and 117. So we shall see.


What points are on the contract?


----------



## lovin'fl

Cygnus 2112 said:


> Greetings! New to the forums. My wife and I are current DVC members with contracts at BLT. We just made an offer on Friday for a contract at BW through DVC Resales. Great customer service I must say. The contract should be sent to us tomorrow. 220 points @ $118. October use year. Then soon the clock starts for ROFR I suppose. The latest report he sent me indicated 34 BW contracts sold in January. 4 swiped by The White Glove at the following prices: 110,113,114 and 117. So we shall see.


Hmmmm....first page in this thread says $116, $118 and $120 taken by the mouse in Jan. Good luck in ROFR!


----------



## kenyoncad

clutter said:


> Small contract - matching use year.  Had a competing offer at $117.  Hoping Disney doesn't take it because it's a small contract.
> 
> 
> clutter---$120-$6725-50-AKV-Aug-0/18, 27/19, 50/20- sent 3/11




Good luck.  We just pass ROFR with a similar AKV contract at $114 with December use year, so hopefully you slide right thru too.


----------



## thebigman65

been in ROFR 30 days today....hopefully we will hear this week!


----------



## disneymagicRN

thebigman65 said:


> been in ROFR 30 days today....hopefully we will hear this week!



We are on day 19.  I keep checking my email.  I want to know either way!  GL to you!


----------



## Ashley Strathern

JereMary said:


> FYI, my contract was taken too. It was almost identical to yours. Are you trying again?



I'm so sorry to hear that your contract was taken too!  I have no plans to try again for now.  I'm going to wait a while and see what happens with the sale of Riveria.  I'm not happy about the changes regarding how you can't use resale after 1/19 at any of the new resorts and I definitely don't want to purchase direct from Disney again.  Also, I want same home resort and use year so it's easier to combine points for trips.  I commented early on in my ROFR process that I suddenly began receiving emails from Disney advertising purchasing points and related materials that I had never received before.  I'm still getting a couple of these each week, which has made me annoyed with them right now.  I swear it's conspiracy because we put in right before the 1/19 deadline!  Are you planning on putting in for another purchase?


----------



## Cygnus 2112

JBrad77301 said:


> What points are on the contract?


220 in ‘19 then 220 in ‘20


----------



## LadyLvsTramp

Cygnus 2112 said:


> Greetings! New to the forums. My wife and I are current DVC members with contracts at BLT. We just made an offer on Friday for a contract at BW through DVC Resales. Great customer service I must say. The contract should be sent to us tomorrow. 220 points @ $118. October use year. Then soon the clock starts for ROFR I suppose. The latest report he sent me indicated 34 BW contracts sold in January. 4 swiped by The White Glove at the following prices: 110,113,114 and 117. So we shall see.





lovin'fl said:


> Hmmmm....first page in this thread says $116, $118 and $120 taken by the mouse in Jan. Good luck in ROFR!



Don't let the posted prices discourage you I say offer what you are comfortable with.  We are already past the new limitations many were trying to get in before.  We offered $133 on BLT first and it was taken, then we offered $125 on BLT almost same points only 15 points apart and similar available with Feb use year.  The second contract passed in 8 days you never know.  Best of luck to you I hope you pass just keep trying sooner or later you will get one!


----------



## MB_01

LadyLvsTramp said:


> Don't let the posted prices discourage you I say offer what you are comfortable with.  We are already past the new limitations many were trying to get in before.  We offered $133 on BLT first and it was taken, then we offered $125 on BLT almost same points only 15 points apart and similar available with Feb use year.  The second contract passed in 8 days you never know.  Best of luck to you I hope you pass just keep trying sooner or later you will get one!



They were probably afraid you'd start putting BLT contracts into ROFR at $115 a point next and drive the resale price down if they didn't just let you have one!


----------



## mrsap

Quiet day today. I guess no one has heard anything


----------



## RamblinWreck

mrsap said:


> Quiet day today. I guess no one has heard anything


It's been quiet.

A little...... too quiet.


----------



## LadyLvsTramp

MB_01 said:


> They were probably afraid you'd start putting BLT contracts into ROFR at $115 a point next and drive the resale price down if they didn't just let you have one!



Oh yes I would do that if I could $115 a point would be so nice!  Really even with the price increases why inflate the price with the additional restrictions.  Look at the price just before the new restrictions were announced.  We happen to own direct three contracts so it did not really matter to us but it is making a difference for many new owners buying only resale.  I would have continued to offer low until we were successful as I do not think Disney can afford to take them all...


----------



## bebec22

mrsap said:


> Quiet day today. I guess no one has heard anything


I'm only on day 13 but I've still been checking my email excessively. This waiting stuff is torture.  This is only my first try, I can't imagine having to go through this again!


----------



## mrsap

bebec22 said:


> I'm only on day 13 but I've still been checking my email excessively. This waiting stuff is torture.  This is only my first try, I can't imagine having to go through this again!



Day 11 here! The waiting is terrible! When we bought our first resale contract last year, we heard within 15 days we passed. When we just tried for another contract last month, we were over 30 days for a taken contract. It seems like a lot of people recently have been hearing a lot quicker so let’s hope that trend continues!


----------



## kboo

bebec22 said:


> I'm only on day 13 but I've still been checking my email excessively. This waiting stuff is torture.  This is only my first try, I can't imagine having to go through this again!



The first one is the hardest, because you don't have any points to play with. Although I get antsy waiting in ROFR, it is overall a lot less stressful when you already have points and you're just adding on.


----------



## MB_01

kboo said:


> The first one is the hardest, because you don't have any points to play with. Although I get antsy waiting in ROFR, it is overall a lot less stressful when you already have points and you're just adding on.



I don't have any points to play with either!  I used them all that's why I need more...
I got stress!


----------



## blueant315

bebec22 said:


> I'm only on day 13 but I've still been checking my email excessively. This waiting stuff is torture.  This is only my first try, I can't imagine having to go through this again!


I passed on my 13th last week, so there's hope you will get an answer soon.  Now I'm excessively checking my email for my closing docs...


----------



## kboo

MB_01 said:


> I don't have any points to play with either!  I used them all that's why I need more...
> I got stress!



Oh, well then that's a problem. We have no points until 2020. (We've already borrowed some from 2020) I'm trying to be calm about it too, but I'm like, "WE NEED MORE POINTS!!!!" Then I tell myself to wait and see if prices go down a bit more ...


----------



## Katie L

kboo said:


> Oh, well then that's a problem. We have no points until 2020. (We've already borrowed some from 2020) I'm trying to be calm about it too, but I'm like, "WE NEED MORE POINTS!!!!" Then I tell myself to wait and see if prices go down a bit more ...



I feel like there's a decent chance... but we'll see...


----------



## JereMary

Ashley Strathern said:


> I'm so sorry to hear that your contract was taken too!  I have no plans to try again for now.  I'm going to wait a while and see what happens with the sale of Riveria.  I'm not happy about the changes regarding how you can't use resale after 1/19 at any of the new resorts and I definitely don't want to purchase direct from Disney again.  Also, I want same home resort and use year so it's easier to combine points for trips.  I commented early on in my ROFR process that I suddenly began receiving emails from Disney advertising purchasing points and related materials that I had never received before.  I'm still getting a couple of these each week, which has made me annoyed with them right now.  I swear it's conspiracy because we put in right before the 1/19 deadline!  Are you planning on putting in for another purchase?


I did put in a new offer, but we aren't owners yet. That does seem very strange that you would start receiving that mail now.


----------



## RamblinWreck

Ashley Strathern said:


> I'm so sorry to hear that your contract was taken too!  I have no plans to try again for now.  I'm going to wait a while and see what happens with the sale of Riveria.  I'm not happy about the changes regarding how you can't use resale after 1/19 at any of the new resorts and I definitely don't want to purchase direct from Disney again.  Also, I want same home resort and use year so it's easier to combine points for trips.  I commented early on in my ROFR process that I suddenly began receiving emails from Disney advertising purchasing points and related materials that I had never received before.  I'm still getting a couple of these each week, which has made me annoyed with them right now.  I swear it's conspiracy because we put in right before the 1/19 deadline!  Are you planning on putting in for another purchase?


I absolutely think they are trying to make resale contracts less valuable to drive down the prices on resale contracts, which raises the margins Disney will make on taking them in ROFR and selling them at full price.

Hopefully they will find themselves disappointed in the number of people who cave in and buy direct from Disney!


----------



## MB_01

kboo said:


> Oh, well then that's a problem. We have no points until 2020. (We've already borrowed some from 2020) I'm trying to be calm about it too, but I'm like, "WE NEED MORE POINTS!!!!" Then I tell myself to wait and see if prices go down a bit more ...



Obviously of the two of us you are the more responsible adult!  I didn't make it 2 weeks after I used most of my 2020 points...


----------



## adais

oh well we are not trying again for now and no way am i paying direct prices. 

adais---$140-$21000-150-BLT-Mar-0/18, 9/19, 150/20-Seller Pays Closing- sent 2/5, taken 3/11


----------



## Katie L

RamblinWreck said:


> I absolutely think they are trying to make resale contracts less valuable to drive down the prices on resale contracts, which raises the margins Disney will make on taking them in ROFR and selling them at full price.
> 
> Hopefully they will find themselves disappointed in the number of people who cave in and buy direct from Disney!



Seems like that's a strange strategy as long as they are building more DVC resorts at the rate that they are. I don't see ROFR'ed contracts as a huge profit tentpole. But what do I know.


----------



## mrsap

adais said:


> oh well we are not trying again for now and no way am i paying direct prices.
> 
> adais---$140-$21000-150-BLT-Mar-0/18, 9/19, 150/20-Seller Pays Closing- sent 2/5, taken 3/11



Sorry this happened to you again.


----------



## RamblinWreck

Katie L said:


> Seems like that's a strange strategy as long as they are building more DVC resorts at the rate that they are. I don't see ROFR'ed contracts as a huge profit tentpole. But what do I know.


Well they probably also hope it makes buying new direct contracts attractive as well.

But I totally agree with you. It seems like a cheap, sleazy way to try to squeeze a few more dollars out of DVC for them. There's something that rubs me the wrong way about Disney making money twice off selling the same contract.


----------



## Katie L

RamblinWreck said:


> Well they probably also hope it makes buying new direct contracts attractive as well.
> 
> But I totally agree with you. It seems like a cheap, sleazy way to try to squeeze a few more dollars out of DVC for them. There's something that rubs me the wrong way about Disney making money twice off selling the same contract.



You know what would make buying direct contracts attractive to me? If they went back to 2008 prices.


----------



## mrsap

If anyone happens to check DVC Resale’s FB Page when they post the passed contracts, I’d it possible to share screenshots with us? Thanks so much!


----------



## texanlawyer

adais said:


> oh well we are not trying again for now and no way am i paying direct prices.
> 
> adais---$140-$21000-150-BLT-Mar-0/18, 9/19, 150/20-Seller Pays Closing- sent 2/5, taken 3/11



That's a shame.  Given some of the other BLT contracts that have passed, I thought that would get through.  I'm still keeping an eye out for add-on contracts at BLT, but it's a little discouraging to see them ROFR'ing so many contracts, particularly at prices that are higher than what used to pass before the 1/19 deadline frenzy.


----------



## Cygnus 2112

Sorry for not conforming earlier- here’s my info:

Cygnus 2112---$118-$28188-220-BWV-Oct-0/17, 0/18, 220/19, 220/20- sent 3/11. 

Just sent out the contracts with the escrow payment. They’ll get them by Wed/Thurs so I don’t anticipate the ROFR clock to start until sometime next week.


----------



## JereMary

adais said:


> oh well we are not trying again for now and no way am i paying direct prices.
> 
> adais---$140-$21000-150-BLT-Mar-0/18, 9/19, 150/20-Seller Pays Closing- sent 2/5, taken 3/11


Ugh. Feeling your pain.


----------



## JereMary

Cygnus 2112 said:


> Sorry for not conforming earlier- here’s my info:
> 
> Cygnus 2112---$118-$28188-220-BWV-Oct-0/17, 0/18, 220/19, 220/20- sent 3/11.
> 
> Just sent out the contracts with the escrow payment. They’ll get them by Wed/Thurs so I don’t anticipate the ROFR clock to start until sometime next week.


Good luck!


----------



## adais

JereMary said:


> Ugh. Feeling your pain.


its funny how things work out. we had been talking about expanding our little family so by postponing buying dvc it allows us to work on that.


----------



## bebec22

mrsap said:


> Day 11 here! The waiting is terrible! When we bought our first resale contract last year, we heard within 15 days we passed. When we just tried for another contract last month, we were over 30 days for a taken contract. It seems like a lot of people recently have been hearing a lot quicker so let’s hope that trend continues!


I’m hoping I hear back this week!! 


kboo said:


> The first one is the hardest, because you don't have any points to play with. Although I get antsy waiting in ROFR, it is overall a lot less stressful when you already have points and you're just adding on.


I have plans to add on next year around this time. I want these points to book a Feb 2020 trip! Hoping I have them before the 7th month window opens.


----------



## SZQ2019

adais said:


> its funny how things work out. we had been talking about expanding our little family so by postponing buying dvc it allows us to work on that.


Best wishes and pixie dust on the family building!


----------



## mrsap

bebec22 said:


> I’m hoping I hear back this week!!
> 
> I have plans to add on next year around this time. I want these points to book a Feb 2020 trip! Hoping I have them before the 7th month window opens.



Good luck!!!!


----------



## mrsap

adais said:


> its funny how things work out. we had been talking about expanding our little family so by postponing buying dvc it allows us to work on that.



Best of luck to you!!!! So exciting!


----------



## Katie L

adais said:


> its funny how things work out. we had been talking about expanding our little family so by postponing buying dvc it allows us to work on that.



Far better than any DVC any day of the week!


----------



## JereMary

adais said:


> its funny how things work out. we had been talking about expanding our little family so by postponing buying dvc it allows us to work on that.


Best of luck with that!


----------



## Bing Showei

adais said:


> its funny how things work out. we had been talking about expanding our little family so by postponing buying dvc it allows us to work on that.


Addonitis. It’s no joke.


----------



## ThinkBelieveDream&Dare

https://www.dvcresalemarket.com/blo...n_iX2k6IT8LZ10mGbHd3Tl3SvvFdP79Wklm1nUYvTjqlI
February buybacks were harsh; ouch!


----------



## bebec22

ThinkBelieveDream&Dare said:


> https://www.dvcresalemarket.com/blo...n_iX2k6IT8LZ10mGbHd3Tl3SvvFdP79Wklm1nUYvTjqlI
> February buybacks were harsh; ouch!


Not good news for BLT and that's the resort I'm waiting on


----------



## RamblinWreck

ThinkBelieveDream&Dare said:


> https://www.dvcresalemarket.com/blo...n_iX2k6IT8LZ10mGbHd3Tl3SvvFdP79Wklm1nUYvTjqlI
> February buybacks were harsh; ouch!


I wish they would also list all the ones that passed. It's useful to see the ones that got taken, but it definitely doesn't give the full picture.


----------



## kboo

adais said:


> its funny how things work out. we had been talking about expanding our little family so by postponing buying dvc it allows us to work on that.





Katie L said:


> Far better than any DVC any day of the week!



However, I find that adding on to the family tends to also increase the need to add on to DVC. In direct proportion.


----------



## Cygnus 2112

Just got an email saying our contract was sent over to His Mousejesty for review!


----------



## JereMary

RamblinWreck said:


> I wish they would also list all the ones that passed. It's useful to see the ones that got taken, but it definitely doesn't give the full picture.


They might consider that if you ask. I would think they have that data on hand. Honestly, it's probably a time thing.


----------



## jendujka

ThinkBelieveDream&Dare said:


> https://www.dvcresalemarket.com/blo...n_iX2k6IT8LZ10mGbHd3Tl3SvvFdP79Wklm1nUYvTjqlI
> February buybacks were harsh; ouch!



It's interesting that the majority of by-backs have the seller paying 2019 MFs.  That is the only thing giving me hope on the one that I'm waiting for ROFR on right now!


----------



## texanlawyer

RamblinWreck said:


> I wish they would also list all the ones that passed. It's useful to see the ones that got taken, but it definitely doesn't give the full picture.



That would be nice, but I don't think the brokers want to advertise any contracts that got through ROFR at lower prices.  It's easier to keep the prices higher (and increase the broker's cut) if they can tell buyers that their low-ball offers will automatically get ROFR'ed by Disney.


----------



## crvetter

jendujka said:


> It's interesting that the majority of by-backs have the seller paying 2019 MFs.  That is the only thing giving me hope on the one that I'm waiting for ROFR on right now!


Interestingly a majority of what they bought had 2019 points stripped (makes sense then that seller pays 19 fees), which is what seems odd that they are picking up the stripped contracts. Someone at Disney must feel the discount is too high on stripped contracts.


----------



## Moocabn2258

Moocabn2258---$100-$16495-150-SSR-Feb-0/18, 150/19, 150/20- sent 3/12 

Sent to the Mouse today! Fingers crossed.  This is our first attempt.


----------



## vanjust14

Moocabn2258 said:


> Moocabn2258---$100-$16495-150-SSR-Feb-0/18, 150/19, 150/20- sent 3/12
> 
> Sent to the Mouse today! Fingers crossed.  This is our first attempt.


Good luck!!


----------



## Katie L

crvetter said:


> Interestingly a majority of what they bought had 2019 points stripped (makes sense then that seller pays 19 fees), which is what seems odd that they are picking up the stripped contracts. Someone at Disney must feel the discount is too high on stripped contracts.



I think that when you factor in member fees it bumps the price up by about $6-7/point - they have no need for those points from 2018/2019 - they have points they can bundle and repackage - but this is all speculation. I have definitely noticed they seem to prefer stripped vs. loaded contracts...


----------



## SimbaAndSparkles

!!!!!!!!

SimbaAndSparkles---$92-$23690-250-BRV@WL-Jun-0/18, 0/19, 250/20- sent 2/25, passed 3/12

Y'all, I am just over the moon excited!! This is our first DVC purchase, at the resort where DH and I had our honeymoon.


----------



## Shannon G.

Shannon G.---$115-$18911-150-BWV-Dec-0/17, 5/18, 150/19, 150/20- sent 3/12


----------



## Katie L

Shannon G. said:


> Shannon G.---$115-$18911-150-BWV-Dec-0/17, 5/18, 150/19, 150/20- sent 3/12



Nice price! Let's keep giving some lowballs! Disney can't take em all....  (They've changed the value of resales pretty dramatically, imo, with the new restrictions... )


----------



## vanjust14

SimbaAndSparkles said:


> !!!!!!!!
> 
> SimbaAndSparkles---$92-$23690-250-BRV@WL-Jun-0/18, 0/19, 250/20- sent 2/25, passed 3/12
> 
> Y'all, I am just over the moon excited!! This is our first DVC purchase, at the resort where DH and I had our honeymoon.



Wow, that's so great! Congrats!!


----------



## Shannon G.

SimbaAndSparkles said:


> !!!!!!!!
> 
> SimbaAndSparkles---$92-$23690-250-BRV@WL-Jun-0/18, 0/19, 250/20- sent 2/25, passed 3/12
> 
> Y'all, I am just over the moon excited!! This is our first DVC purchase, at the resort where DH and I had our honeymoon.



CONGRATULATIONS!!  That is an awesome deal at an awesome resort!


----------



## SleeplessInTO

Re: ROFR February 2019 report by DVC resale market (I can't link to it as I don't have enough posts to date)
There's at least one error in the report... they seem to have combined the data for my two BWV offers (one was taken in ROFR and one passed).
As reported: *Boardwalk* $114 210 $23,940 Buyer Buyer Mar. 264 pts.’19 + 150 pts.’20
Actual (taken): SleeplessInTO---$114-$25220-210-BWV-Feb-0/18, 0/19, 210/20, 210/21- sent 1/7, taken 2/5
Actual (passed): SleeplessInTO---$124-$21011-150-BWV-Mar-0/18, 264/19, 150/20, 150/21- sent 2/12, passed 3/1


----------



## Katie L

I would love to see their "pre-1/19" pass rate vs. "post-1/19".


----------



## MB_01

SimbaAndSparkles said:


> !!!!!!!!
> 
> SimbaAndSparkles---$92-$23690-250-BRV@WL-Jun-0/18, 0/19, 250/20- sent 2/25, passed 3/12
> 
> Y'all, I am just over the moon excited!! This is our first DVC purchase, at the resort where DH and I had our honeymoon.



Congrats!


----------



## JereMary

Moocabn2258 said:


> Moocabn2258---$100-$16495-150-SSR-Feb-0/18, 150/19, 150/20- sent 3/12
> 
> Sent to the Mouse today! Fingers crossed.  This is our first attempt.


Good luck!


----------



## JereMary

SimbaAndSparkles said:


> !!!!!!!!
> 
> SimbaAndSparkles---$92-$23690-250-BRV@WL-Jun-0/18, 0/19, 250/20- sent 2/25, passed 3/12
> 
> Y'all, I am just over the moon excited!! This is our first DVC purchase, at the resort where DH and I had our honeymoon.


Yay! Congratulations to you! It's nice that it also has special meaning for you.


----------



## ScubaCat

SleeplessInTO said:


> Re: ROFR February 2019 report by DVC resale market (I can't link to it as I don't have enough posts to date)
> There's at least one error in the report... they seem to have combined the data for my two BWV offers (one was taken in ROFR and one passed).
> As reported: *Boardwalk* $114 210 $23,940 Buyer Buyer Mar. 264 pts.’19 + 150 pts.’20
> Actual (taken): SleeplessInTO---$114-$25220-210-BWV-Feb-0/18, 0/19, 210/20, 210/21- sent 1/7, taken 2/5
> Actual (passed): SleeplessInTO---$124-$21011-150-BWV-Mar-0/18, 264/19, 150/20, 150/21- sent 2/12, passed 3/1



@pangyal will fix it someday...


----------



## HappilyEverAfter2007

SimbaAndSparkles said:


> !!!!!!!!
> 
> SimbaAndSparkles---$92-$23690-250-BRV@WL-Jun-0/18, 0/19, 250/20- sent 2/25, passed 3/12
> 
> Y'all, I am just over the moon excited!! This is our first DVC purchase, at the resort where DH and I had our honeymoon.



Yay!!!! Congrats  What a fantastic price and so many points whoop! Makes me wish we went for more. Starting out with what now seems like a measly 120 at AKV lol. Looking forward to trying out BRV. Looks magnificent. Congrats again!


----------



## JoeD07

JoeD07---$85-$15335-160-BRV@WL-Aug-0/18, 159/19, 160/20- sent 2/28, passed 3/12
Just got word today!  12 days and waived... feeling great!! 

Turns out we did have an International seller, so not sure if that had anything to do with it or the fact that the Mouse doesn't want any BRV apparently.  

Either way, we are very happy!


----------



## jendujka

JoeD07 said:


> JoeD07---$85-$15335-160-BRV@WL-Aug-0/18, 159/19, 160/20- sent 2/28, passed 3/12
> Just got word today!  12 days and waived... feeling great!!
> 
> Turns out we did have an International seller, so not sure if that had anything to do with it or the fact that the Mouse doesn't want any BRV apparently.
> 
> Either way, we are very happy!



AMAZING! Congratulations!!


----------



## Cygnus 2112

JoeD07 said:


> JoeD07---$85-$15335-160-BRV@WL-Aug-0/18, 159/19, 160/20- sent 2/28, passed 3/12
> Just got word today!  12 days and waived... feeling great!!
> 
> Turns out we did have an International seller, so not sure if that had anything to do with it or the fact that the Mouse doesn't want any BRV apparently.
> 
> Either way, we are very happy!


Congrats!! So is it possible to hear you made it through earlier than the average 30 days time? I am under the impression you don't hear either way until at least 30 days after it has been submitted.


----------



## JoeD07

Cygnus 2112 said:


> Congrats!! So is it possible to hear you made it through earlier than the average 30 days time? I am under the impression you don't hear either way until at least 30 days after it has been submitted.



I think it depends on your broker.  We worked with Shontell from DVC by Resale.  She was very thorough and very quick with communication.  I know some brokers do not have the same timeliness with their communication.  

I also think we just got lucky that they got to ours so quickly from when we sent it in.


----------



## 10CJ

They definitely seem to be moving quicker right now!


----------



## z71tray

RamblinWreck said:


> I absolutely think they are trying to make resale contracts less valuable to drive down the prices on resale contracts, which raises the margins Disney will make on taking them in ROFR and selling them at full price.
> 
> Hopefully they will find themselves disappointed in the number of people who cave in and buy direct from Disney!


I caved and bought direct 75 VGF.


----------



## z71tray

SimbaAndSparkles said:


> !!!!!!!!
> 
> SimbaAndSparkles---$92-$23690-250-BRV@WL-Jun-0/18, 0/19, 250/20- sent 2/25, passed 3/12
> 
> Y'all, I am just over the moon excited!! This is our first DVC purchase, at the resort where DH and I had our honeymoon.


Congrat's, you got you some points to play with!!!


----------



## z71tray

JoeD07 said:


> JoeD07---$85-$15335-160-BRV@WL-Aug-0/18, 159/19, 160/20- sent 2/28, passed 3/12
> Just got word today!  12 days and waived... feeling great!!
> 
> Turns out we did have an International seller, so not sure if that had anything to do with it or the fact that the Mouse doesn't want any BRV apparently.
> 
> Either way, we are very happy!


WOW, that was fast!!!! Congratulations.


----------



## erinmwright

erinmwright-$99-$19800-200-SSR-Mar-0/18, 200/19, 200/20 -sent 02/26- passed 03/12


----------



## lovin'fl

JoeD07 said:


> I think it depends on your broker.  We worked with Shontell from DVC by Resale.  She was very thorough and very quick with communication.  I know some brokers do not have the same timeliness with their communication.
> 
> I also think we just got lucky that they got to ours so quickly from when we sent it in.


The one time I bought via Shontell it too was passed in like 20 days...but then it took an extra week to go to closing for some reason so it still turned out to be a 2 months-ish process.


----------



## disneymagicRN

erinmwright said:


> erinmwright-$99-$19800-200-SSR-Mar-0/18, 200/19, 200/20 -sent 02/26- passed 03/12



Congratulations!  We put in an offer on a SSR contract on 2-20 and still waiting.  I wonder if since yours already came through it means ours was taken?  I'm glad to see yours passed!


----------



## meekey7197

JoeD07 said:


> JoeD07---$85-$15335-160-BRV@WL-Aug-0/18, 159/19, 160/20- sent 2/28, passed 3/12
> Just got word today!  12 days and waived... feeling great!!
> 
> Turns out we did have an International seller, so not sure if that had anything to do with it or the fact that the Mouse doesn't want any BRV apparently.
> 
> Either way, we are very happy!



Woah. Drunken monkey asleep at the wheel again  OR the international seller theory might have some merit...


----------



## erinmwright

disneymagicRN said:


> Congratulations!  We put in an offer on a SSR contract on 2-20 and still waiting.  I wonder if since yours already came through it means ours was taken?  I'm glad to see yours passed!


thank you fingers crossed for you pixie dust


----------



## princessbride6205

JoeD07 said:


> JoeD07---$85-$15335-160-BRV@WL-Aug-0/18, 159/19, 160/20- sent 2/28, passed 3/12
> Just got word today!  12 days and waived... feeling great!!
> 
> Turns out we did have an International seller, so not sure if that had anything to do with it or the fact that the Mouse doesn't want any BRV apparently.
> 
> Either way, we are very happy!


Woohoo! We were submitted the day before you, so I'm hoping we hear soon!



z71tray said:


> I caved and bought direct 75 VGF.


No sad faces - you are owners! Welcome to the club!


----------



## pangyal

Updated! I needed something to distract me while I attempt to digest 'Ohana


----------



## HappilyEverAfter2007

pangyal said:


> Updated! I needed something to distract me while I attempt to digest 'Ohana



Oh yum!!!! We will be trying Ohana breakfast this round during our September trip. Ironically enough just got done reading your EMM review at MK. We are hoping to secure that for our trip if they release the dates. Hope they get their act together on all that madness you had to deal with. Sure would make dealing with September heat easier to conquer all of Fantasyland in the am.


----------



## Mom2m&k

I’ve been watching this post and holding our breath but found out today that we passed! This is an add on to our direct AKV points. 
Mom2m&k---$117-$9270-75-AKV-Feb-0/18, 0/19, 75/20, 75/21- sent 2/27, passed 3/12


----------



## amytaylor6

SimbaAndSparkles said:


> !!!!!!!!
> 
> SimbaAndSparkles---$92-$23690-250-BRV@WL-Jun-0/18, 0/19, 250/20- sent 2/25, passed 3/12
> 
> Y'all, I am just over the moon excited!! This is our first DVC purchase, at the resort where DH and I had our honeymoon.


Congratulations!!!!


----------



## pangyal

HappilyEverAfter2007 said:


> Oh yum!!!! We will be trying Ohana breakfast this round during our September trip. Ironically enough just got done reading your EMM review at MK. We are hoping to secure that for our trip if they release the dates. Hope they get their act together on all that madness you had to deal with. Sure would make dealing with September heat easier to conquer all of Fantasyland in the am.


I will take ‘Ohana at any meal I can get it, lol.

Not to derail the thread, but I’m hoping that the yucky EMM this morning was a blip.


----------



## amytaylor6

Congrats to each of you who has passed! I am sincerely happy for each of you! 
I am admittedly still holding my breath on ours....2nd try with BCV....went to ROFR on 2/25 & many you have gotten quick passes (awesome!)
so hoping lack of news on ours is not a bad sign.  I am keeping my fingers crossed for ours as well as all others waiting! ❤


----------



## bebec22

amytaylor6 said:


> Congrats to each of you who has passed! I am sincerely happy for each of you!
> I am admittedly still holding my breath on ours....2nd try with BCV....went to ROFR on 2/25 & many you have gotten quick passes (awesome!)
> so hoping lack of news on ours is not a bad sign.  I am keeping my fingers crossed for ours as well as all others waiting! ❤


I submitted 2/26 so I feel your pain! So happy for all those who have passed but I hope we are next! I'm getting so antsy!


----------



## amytaylor6

bebec22 said:


> I submitted 2/26 so I feel your pain! So happy for all those who have passed but I hope we are next! I'm getting so antsy!



Agreed! Hang in there!!!!  I keep reminding myself that everything happens for a reason and will be how it is meant to be! (Hopefully that will mean good news of a waiver for us all soon, but if not we will keep trying!) 

No matter what, I can honestly say that I am genuinely thankful for and appreciative of each of you in this group! Such a positive and uplifting bunch....thank you all!


----------



## Axelskater

Got the good news today!!
Axelskater---$132-$34014-250-PVB-Dec-238/18, 12/19, 250/20-'18 pts non-bankable- sent 2/19, passed 3/12
Congratulations to the many others who are getting through and best of luck to everyone who is waiting.


----------



## amytaylor6

Axelskater said:


> Got the good news today!!
> Axelskater---$132-$34014-250-PVB-Dec-238/18, 12/19, 250/20-'18 pts non-bankable- sent 2/19, passed 3/12
> Congratulations to the many others who are getting through and best of luck to everyone who is waiting.



Congratulations!!!!!! Great buy! Enjoy PVB!


----------



## ScubaCat

erinmwright said:


> erinmwright-$99-$19800-200-SSR-Mar-0/18, 200/19, 200/20 -sent 02/26- passed 03/12


Could you please click the link in post #1 to reformat that for the list? (it's close!) thanks, and congrats!


----------



## ScubaCat

Axelskater said:


> Got the good news today!!
> Axelskater---$132-$34014-250-PVB-Dec-238/18, 12/19, 250/20-'18 pts non-bankable- sent 2/19, passed 3/12
> Congratulations to the many others who are getting through and best of luck to everyone who is waiting.


After you close, if you have issues booking due to the 2018 points expiring, I'd ask member services if they'll grant you a one-time exception and "unbank" the points for you. They do accommodate that sometimes. Worst they can do is say "no"!


----------



## erinmwright

ScubaCat said:


> Could you please click the link in post #1 to reformat that for the list? (it's close!) thanks, and congrats!


erinmwright---$99-$21745-200-SSR-Mar-0/18, 200/19, 200/20- sent 2/26, passed 3/12


----------



## JereMary

JoeD07 said:


> JoeD07---$85-$15335-160-BRV@WL-Aug-0/18, 159/19, 160/20- sent 2/28, passed 3/12
> Just got word today!  12 days and waived... feeling great!!
> 
> Turns out we did have an International seller, so not sure if that had anything to do with it or the fact that the Mouse doesn't want any BRV apparently.
> 
> Either way, we are very happy!


Congratulations!


----------



## JereMary

erinmwright said:


> erinmwright-$99-$19800-200-SSR-Mar-0/18, 200/19, 200/20 -sent 02/26- passed 03/12


Congratulations and great deal!


----------



## JereMary

Mom2m&k said:


> I’ve been watching this post and holding our breath but found out today that we passed! This is an add on to our direct AKV points.
> Mom2m&k---$117-$9270-75-AKV-Feb-0/18, 0/19, 75/20, 75/21- sent 2/27, passed 3/12


Love the giraffe cartoon pic.


----------



## Axelskater

ScubaCat said:


> After you close, if you have issues booking due to the 2018 points expiring, I'd ask member services if they'll grant you a one-time exception and "unbank" the points for you. They do accommodate that sometimes. Worst they can do is say "no"!


Thanks for pointing that out. I'll keep the tip in mind if I run into problems booking the points. Worst-case, I can probably always blow the points on a bungalow!


----------



## kboo

lovin'fl said:


> The one time I bought via Shontell it too was passed in like 20 days...but then it took an extra week to go to closing for some reason so it still turned out to be a 2 months-ish process.



Our first resale contract took 9 days to pass ROFR (it was a different era then!), but then it took almost a full 30 days to pass estoppel, and *then* some more time to close. Our second contract too 20+ days to pass ROFR (still a different era, that was still considered a long time back then), but then passed estoppel in less than a week and then closed soon thereafter, but then it took a long time for the points to show up. Our third contract passed ROFR quickly, passed estoppel quickly, and then the international sellers took a long time with their paperwork. So I got to experience that stressed/impatient feeling at all different stages of the process.


----------



## Matty B13

Axelskater said:


> Got the good news today!!
> Axelskater---$132-$34014-250-PVB-Dec-238/18, 12/19, 250/20-'18 pts non-bankable- sent 2/19, passed 3/12
> Congratulations to the many others who are getting through and best of luck to everyone who is waiting.



Nice deal! I wonder if we will see a lot more PVB contracts passing below the $140/point mark in the coming year.  I think a lot of people didn't realize what they were buying at PVB, which should lead to some great deals for people who know what they are buying.


----------



## FRANKTSJR

ScubaCat said:


> After you close, if you have issues booking due to the 2018 points expiring, I'd ask member services if they'll grant you a one-time exception and "unbank" the points for you. They do accommodate that sometimes. Worst they can do is say "no"!


What about holding points? Do you think DVC would consider a one time exception for points in holding?


----------



## lovin'fl

kboo said:


> Our first resale contract took 9 days to pass ROFR (it was a different era then!), but then it took almost a full 30 days to pass estoppel, and *then* some more time to close. Our second contract too 20+ days to pass ROFR (still a different era, that was still considered a long time back then), but then passed estoppel in less than a week and then closed soon thereafter, but then it took a long time for the points to show up. Our third contract passed ROFR quickly, passed estoppel quickly, and then the international sellers took a long time with their paperwork. So I got to experience that stressed/impatient feeling at all different stages of the process.


Yep. We've bought resale 5 times and sold once. Tried to buy 2 other times, one was taken in ROFR and one was cancelled about 8 days into ROFR. Always can assume on anxiety and waiting and impatience and stress....it's just part of the process. I think the mouse likes it that way in hopes of making direct buying more appealing. But the price gap is just too great and it is worth the stress and wait.


----------



## iheartglaciers

Matty B13 said:


> Nice deal! I wonder if we will see a lot more PVB contracts passing below the $140/point mark in the coming year.  I think a lot of people didn't realize what they were buying at PVB, which should lead to some great deals for people who know what they are buying.



Do you mean because of it being all studios?


----------



## Matty B13

iheartglaciers said:


> Do you mean because of it being all studios?



Yes, and the point chart increases on those studios to subsidize the bungalows.


----------



## ScubaCat

FRANKTSJR said:


> What about holding points? Do you think DVC would consider a one time exception for points in holding?



Only one way to find out... 

I've been known to ask a couple of times if I get rejected initially. Different cast members have different levels of knowledge and super powers, so for what were spending, I don't mind being a little pesty.


----------



## DvcMomof2

amytaylor6 said:


> Congrats to each of you who has passed! I am sincerely happy for each of you!
> I am admittedly still holding my breath on ours....2nd try with BCV....went to ROFR on 2/25 & many you have gotten quick passes (awesome!)
> so hoping lack of news on ours is not a bad sign.  I am keeping my fingers crossed for ours as well as all others waiting! ❤



Hang in there!  We just passed on our second try for BCV!  First one they took at 40 days.  This one passed in 12!  Good luck!  Sending pixie dust!


----------



## DvcMomof2

Second try is a charm.  We heard yesterday we passed on our BCV contract in 12 days!  Last one was taken in 40 days so very thankful this one was fast! 

DvcMomof2---$142-$22949-150-BCV-Feb-0/18, 150/19, 150/20- sent 2/28, passed 3/12

First one was mostly stripped but also pre 1/19.  After accounting for the 2019 points they were about the same price, same use year.


----------



## Shannon G.

DvcMomof2 said:


> Second try is a charm.  We heard yesterday we passed on our BCV contract in 12 days!  Last one was taken in 40 days so very thankful this one was fast!
> 
> DvcMomof2---$142-$22949-150-BCV-Feb-0/18, 150/19, 150/20- sent 2/28, passed 3/12
> 
> First one was mostly stripped but also pre 1/19.  After accounting for the 2019 points they were about the same price, same use year.



Congratulations!  A great resort at a great price!  I love the Epcot resort area.


----------



## Shannon G.

amytaylor6 said:


> Agreed! Hang in there!!!!  I keep reminding myself that everything happens for a reason and will be how it is meant to be! (Hopefully that will mean good news of a waiver for us all soon, but if not we will keep trying!)
> 
> No matter what, I can honestly say that I am genuinely thankful for and appreciative of each of you in this group! Such a positive and uplifting bunch....thank you all!



Pixie dust for both of you!


----------



## amytaylor6

Shannon G. said:


> Pixie dust for both of you!


Thank you so much!


----------



## amytaylor6

DvcMomof2 said:


> Hang in there!  We just passed on our second try for BCV!  First one they took at 40 days.  This one passed in 12!  Good luck!  Sending pixie dust!


Thank you and Congratulations!!!!


----------



## MB_01

6 days..  I'm never gonna make it!


----------



## heynowirv

Day 15 I'm getting kinda nervous


----------



## motherof5

kenyoncad said:


> Our animal kingdom contract passed today in 9 days!!!
> 
> Kenyoncad---$114-$6663-50-AKV-Dec-9/18, 50/19, 50/20- sent 2/25, passed 3/5
> 
> Theyll be all caught up soon at this rate.


Congratulations on the pass and the quick turn around.  Welcome Home!


----------



## motherof5

missbecca said:


> Missbecca---$148-$17001-110-PVB-Mar-0/18, 26/19, 110/20, 110/21- sent 3/6
> 
> Excited to finally find myself on this board!!!


Good luck


----------



## motherof5

MB_01 said:


> Congratulations!  AKV studios are usually much more available than at a lot of the other ones before the 7 month window as long as you aren't after the values or concierge so that's a plus for you.


I love AK! Congrats


----------



## motherof5

stuartsong said:


> stuartsong---$85-$12238-120-AUL-Oct-120/17, 120/18, 120/19, 120/20- sent 3/7


Good luck.  I'm hoping to visit there soon, but without a contract it might be near impossible for me at the 7mo window.


----------



## motherof5

LadyLvsTramp said:


> I think it is great we can educate ourselves on this forum.  I made two low offers for BLT one before the restrictions 160 @ $133 a point was taken but at least they tried.  I think it was listed at $145 a point if the seller is motivated they will move if not I just move on myself.  The second we offered BLT for 175 @ $125 a point it was listed at $135 I think and it passed.  I do think the second was close to foreclosure so that may have played into it.
> 
> But I agree with you since the restrictions the value is impacted.  I say offer what you want to pay per point and if they are not interested move on that is my motto offer low and see what happens don't quit!


Congratulations on the pass and I totally agree with you.  I bought AKL last year and it was listed at $115 I offerred $100 and the seller accepted even though the broken told me Disney would exercise ROFR.  They were wrong and I'm a proud owner


----------



## bebec22

heynowirv said:


> Day 15 I'm getting kinda nervous


Same and same


----------



## motherof5

jendujka said:


> Gah! If yours was taken, I have no hope. I’m waiting on a loaded contract at $95 at AKV. Fidelity said that it was sent 2/25, but I know to take that with a grain of salt.


Don't lose hope!There is never a reason for taking or passing and sometimes things just don't make sense.  Sending pixie dust your way.


----------



## motherof5

kenyoncad said:


> What are the downsides to an international seller?  I assume it takes longer to mail paperwork back and forth, are there other drawbacks?


I could be wrong but it seems like Disney never buys back from international sellers.  I got a contract OKW from international seller last Feb for $72pp and passed in 8 days.


----------



## thebigman65

Thebigman65---$102-$23510-220-AKV-Mar-0/18, 7/19, 220/20- sent 2/12, taken 3/13

2 in a row....not having much luck with the resale thing!  Maybe a break and try again down the road........


----------



## Gryhndmom

adais said:


> oh well we are not trying again for now and no way am i paying direct prices.
> 
> adais---$140-$21000-150-BLT-Mar-0/18, 9/19, 150/20-Seller Pays Closing- sent 2/5, taken 3/11



Wow this really surprises me. Maybe another one will pop up soon!


----------



## MB333

MB_01 said:


> 6 days..  I'm never gonna make it!


Same here! 6 Days and I've been checking my emails obsessively so I don't miss any updates.  This site is like group counseling.


----------



## Rush

New DISboard member! Thanks for all the info here! We’ve been weighing DVC for a while.  Very recently bought 75 direct buy points at SSR.  Bought minimum direct to get full member benefits, mostly the Gold pass. Under contract for 175 resale points to fill out our goal of 250 points. 

Rush —$100-$19,278-175-SSR-Feb-0/18-175/19-175/20– sent 3/12

Fingers crossed it passes!


----------



## scooba

First attempt at buying DVC.  Thank you to everyone who has contributed to this thread!

scooba---$105-$11625-100-SSR-Sep-0/18, 100/19, 100/20- sent 3/13


----------



## SZQ2019

scooba said:


> First attempt at buying DVC.  Thank you to everyone who has contributed to this thread!
> 
> scooba---$105-$11625-100-SSR-Sep-0/18, 100/19, 100/20- sent 3/13


wishing you a sprinkle of pixie dust!


----------



## ScubaCat

Rush said:


> New DISboard member! Thanks for all the info here! We’ve been weighing DVC for a while.  Very recently bought 75 direct buy points at SSR.  Bought minimum direct to get full member benefits, mostly the Gold pass. Under contract for 175 resale points to fill out our goal of 250 points.
> 
> Rush —$100-$19,278-175-SSR-Feb-0/18-175/19-175/20– sent 3/12
> 
> Fingers crossed it passes!


Welcome!  Could you click the link in post #1 to format that for the list?

Good luck with ROFR!


----------



## vanjust14

thebigman65 said:


> Thebigman65---$102-$23510-220-AKV-Mar-0/18, 7/19, 220/20- sent 2/12, taken 3/13
> 
> 2 in a row....not having much luck with the resale thing!  Maybe a break and try again down the road........


Oh no, so sorry to hear this


----------



## Rush

ScubaCat said:


> Welcome!  Could you click the link in post #1 to format that for the list?
> 
> Good luck with ROFR!



Rush---$100-$19278-175-SSR-Feb-0/18, 175/19, 175/20- sent 3/12

Sorry, I guess I misread that first post, thought people were just typing in that format, so I tried to copy it. Hopefully I got it right this time!


----------



## motherof5

Rush said:


> New DISboard member! Thanks for all the info here! We’ve been weighing DVC for a while.  Very recently bought 75 direct buy points at SSR.  Bought minimum direct to get full member benefits, mostly the Gold pass. Under contract for 175 resale points to fill out our goal of 250 points.
> 
> Rush —$100-$19,278-175-SSR-Feb-0/18-175/19-175/20– sent 3/12
> 
> Fingers crossed it passes!


Good luck


----------



## Timmy-4boyfam

Here we go again... 

Timmy-4boyfam---$63-$25202-352-HH-Dec-0/18, 336/19, 352/20-Seller pays closing- sent 3/11


----------



## ScubaCat

Rush said:


> Rush---$100-$19278-175-SSR-Feb-0/18, 175/19, 175/20- sent 3/12
> 
> Sorry, I guess I misread that first post, thought people were just typing in that format, so I tried to copy it. Hopefully I got it right this time!


You did it the hard way!  But yes, that's right, thanks


----------



## clutter

thebigman65 said:


> Thebigman65---$102-$23510-220-AKV-Mar-0/18, 7/19, 220/20- sent 2/12, taken 3/13
> 
> 2 in a row....not having much luck with the resale thing!  Maybe a break and try again down the road........



Ugh, so sorry to hear.  I have a small contract that I'm waiting on at AKV.  

Did you look at the list of what got taken in Feb (post 2022)?  It looks like they took mostly bigger contracts.  Maybe try a couple smaller ones?


----------



## Shannon G.

Rush said:


> Rush---$100-$19278-175-SSR-Feb-0/18, 175/19, 175/20- sent 3/12
> 
> Sorry, I guess I misread that first post, thought people were just typing in that format, so I tried to copy it. Hopefully I got it right this time!



I did the same thing the first time.


----------



## bebec22

For those of us waiting, here's to hoping today is our lucky day!


----------



## disneymagicRN

Once you get to day 30 of waiting, how long until you start asking your broker?  Day 30?  Day 31?  Longer?  *asking for a friend*


----------



## mrsap

disneymagicRN said:


> Once you get to day 30 of waiting, how long until you start asking your broker?  Day 30?  Day 31?  Longer?  *asking for a friend*



I thought Day 5 was acceptable...


----------



## MB_01

disneymagicRN said:


> Once you get to day 30 of waiting, how long until you start asking your broker?  Day 30?  Day 31?  Longer?  *asking for a friend*



At day 10 you start calling every other day.  At day 15 you start calling every day. At day 20 you call Disney and voulenteer to start coming in and helping them with their backlog pro bono.


----------



## MB_01

MB_01 said:


> At day 10 you start calling every other day.  At day 15 you start calling every day. At day 20 you call Disney and voulenteer to start coming in and helping them with their backlog pro bono.


 FYI at day 25 everyone knows your number and stops answering the phone...


----------



## bebec22

MB_01 said:


> FYI at day 25 everyone knows your number and stops answering the phone...


Day 26, start calling from a different number.


----------



## MB_01

bebec22 said:


> Day 26, start calling from a different number.



More valuable ideas to be had on these boards!

As an aside I've found about day 15 your spouse does not want to hear about how long it is taking any more but does provide you with a free seminar about not "bothering" people incessantly...


----------



## ScubaCat

MB_01 said:


> As an aside I've found about day 15 your spouse does not want to hear about how long it is taking any more but does provide you with a free seminar about not "bothering" people incessantly...



At day 2, your spouse learns the mistake of telling you about the contract and not simply forging your signature and then telling you about it *after* ROFR is waived.


----------



## MB_01

ScubaCat said:


> At day 2, your spouse learns the mistake of telling you about the contract and not simply forging your signature and then telling you about it *after* ROFR is waived.



Right?!  How awesome would that be to log in and just see more points one day?


----------



## Katie L

Can I share frustration? 
We offered - March 6
They agreed - March 8
We signed contract - March 12
THEY STILL HAVEN'T!

It's like 3 clicks online - come on, man.

I'm not made for this long drawn out process. Have to remind myself of the $10,000+ we are saving over direct. Maybe that will lengthen my patience.


----------



## blueant315

Katie L said:


> Can I share frustration?
> We offered - March 6
> They agreed - March 8
> We signed contract - March 12
> THEY STILL HAVEN'T!
> 
> It's like 3 clicks online - come on, man.
> 
> I'm not made for this long drawn out process. Have to remind myself of the $10,000+ we are saving over direct. Maybe that will lengthen my patience.


 We just had a similar experience where it took our sellers a week to return their signed contract.  We just made it through ROFR and are hoping they move faster throughout the remainder of the closing process.  Good luck!


----------



## MB_01

Katie L said:


> Can I share frustration?
> We offered - March 6
> They agreed - March 8
> We signed contract - March 12
> THEY STILL HAVEN'T!
> 
> It's like 3 clicks online - come on, man.
> 
> I'm not made for this long drawn out process. Have to remind myself of the $10,000+ we are saving over direct. Maybe that will lengthen my patience.



Sure thing!  Misery loves company.  Doubt we will get much sympathy from the poor souls that had 30+ days of waiting though!
If I devoted all the time spent checking the boards and my email working a second job I could probably buy direct and break even...


----------



## ScubaCat

MB_01 said:


> Right?!  How awesome would that be to log in and just see more points one day?



DW doesn't log in, in my case, so that's not the issue.  I wouldn't forge the actual closing docs either (because that would be wrong, right??)  It's just the ROFR waiting period that she practically melted down over.

So yes, forging a signature is illegal, but I could be nagged and annoyed into doing something else illegal, so this is a bona fide "lesser of 2 evils" situation.


----------



## SimbaAndSparkles

ScubaCat said:


> DW doesn't log in, in my case, so that's not the issue.  I wouldn't forge the actual closing docs either (because that would be wrong, right??)  It's just the ROFR waiting period that she practically melted down over.
> 
> So yes, forging a signature is illegal, but I could be nagged and annoyed into doing something else illegal, so this is a bona fide "lesser of 2 evils" situation.


Well, forgery is only *technically* a crime if the intent is to defraud AND it's NOT a crime if you have the individual's permission to sign on their behalf. So you *could* just get DW's verbal permission to buy more points and then perfectly legally sign all the docs on her behalf!


----------



## JereMary

thebigman65 said:


> Thebigman65---$102-$23510-220-AKV-Mar-0/18, 7/19, 220/20- sent 2/12, taken 3/13
> 
> 2 in a row....not having much luck with the resale thing!  Maybe a break and try again down the road........


I'm on my third try right now. Hopefully the right one will come along. Good luck!


----------



## Katie L

Mine was submitted! Woo hoo. Will share details once it gets taken. (70% chance in my scatter-shot opinion.)


----------



## stuartsong

stuartsong said:


> stuartsong---$85-$38639-400-AUL-Dec-0/17, 400/18, 400/19, 400/20- sent 2/27, passed 3/12



This is the fastest ROFR I've experienced through DVC.


----------



## stuartsong

Aussie RJ said:


> @stuartsong where did you find these contracts? A very good buy!


Fidelity


----------



## chehan

chehan---$102.5-$33795-300-AKV-Oct-0/17, 300/18, 300/19, 300/20- sent 3/9


----------



## The Jackal

stuartsong said:


> This is the fastest ROFR I've experienced through DVC.


DVC knows it’s not going to buy back Aulani. I think they sometimes give up selling it direct. Maybe around 2025 it will sell out.  Good price.


----------



## Gryhndmom

Katie L said:


> Can I share frustration?
> We offered - March 6
> They agreed - March 8
> We signed contract - March 12
> THEY STILL HAVEN'T!
> 
> It's like 3 clicks online - come on, man.
> 
> I'm not made for this long drawn out process. Have to remind myself of the $10,000+ we are saving over direct. Maybe that will lengthen my patience.



It could be seller has a spouse who is frequently out of town hence the delay. (And doesn’t the seller need something notarized? Haven’t sold yet so not sure...). DH is an airline pilot which means he is gone for 3-4 days at a time  and If we were a seller it could well be over a week for us to return documents. Bottom line is the seller may not be ignoring the documents and have a legitimate reason for the delay.


----------



## Katie L

Gryhndmom said:


> It could be seller has a spouse who is frequently out of town hence the delay. (And doesn’t the seller need something notarized? Haven’t sold yet so not sure...). DH is an airline pilot which means he is gone for 3-4 days at a time  and If we were a seller it could well be over a week for us to return documents. Bottom line is the seller may not be ignoring the documents and have a legitimate reason for the delay.



This isn't that part... Though I can appreciate when it's notarizing and getting into mail etc that can take longer. This was three clicks online. Lol. But they did it so I'll stop whining...


----------



## k_hase

We own at AKV and were looking for a small BWV contract for our grown-ups only trips. I suppose I could have counter offered on the price per point, but we just went with asking (really, saving $100 or $200 was less important than getting the contract we wanted; also, I caught my husband in a moment of weakness and didn't want to discuss it for fear of losing him. He wanted to buy a building for some pipe dream of owning a vintage motorcycle showroom where people come and talk about bikes. I convinced him it wasn't a sound retirement plan and then countered with, what if we spend a fraction of that so we can always stay at BW during FWF?)

k_hase---$139-$4171-25-BWV-Dec-0/17, 0/18, 25/19, 25/20- sent 2/10, passed 3/4


----------



## Shannon G.

k_hase said:


> We own at AKV and were looking for a small BWV contract for our grown-ups only trips. I suppose I could have counter offered on the price per point, but we just went with asking (really, saving $100 or $200 was less important than getting the contract we wanted; also, I caught my husband in a moment of weakness and didn't want to discuss it for fear of losing him. He wanted to buy a building for some pipe dream of owning a vintage motorcycle showroom where people come and talk about bikes. I convinced him it wasn't a sound retirement plan and then countered with, what if we spend a fraction of that so we can always stay at BW during FWF?)
> 
> k_hase---$139-$4171-25-BWV-Dec-0/17, 0/18, 25/19, 25/20- sent 2/10, passed 3/4



Congratulations!   We have a BWV contract currently in ROFR. The waiting to hear back is the worst part!  I’m so glad you didn’t have to wait the full 30 days, or more!


----------



## bebec22

k_hase said:


> We own at AKV and were looking for a small BWV contract for our grown-ups only trips. I suppose I could have counter offered on the price per point, but we just went with asking (really, saving $100 or $200 was less important than getting the contract we wanted; also, I caught my husband in a moment of weakness and didn't want to discuss it for fear of losing him. He wanted to buy a building for some pipe dream of owning a vintage motorcycle showroom where people come and talk about bikes. I convinced him it wasn't a sound retirement plan and then countered with, what if we spend a fraction of that so we can always stay at BW during FWF?)
> 
> k_hase---$139-$4171-25-BWV-Dec-0/17, 0/18, 25/19, 25/20- sent 2/10, passed 3/4


I like the way you think! Your passing time still gives me hope! I'm on day 17.


----------



## heynowirv

We're on day 17,OY!


----------



## mrsap

Day 15!


----------



## kboo

k_hase said:


> We own at AKV and were looking for a small BWV contract for our grown-ups only trips. I suppose I could have counter offered on the price per point, but we just went with asking (really, saving $100 or $200 was less important than getting the contract we wanted; also, I caught my husband in a moment of weakness and didn't want to discuss it for fear of losing him. He wanted to buy a building for some pipe dream of owning a vintage motorcycle showroom where people come and talk about bikes. I convinced him it wasn't a sound retirement plan and then countered with, what if we spend a fraction of that so we can always stay at BW during FWF?)
> 
> k_hase---$139-$4171-25-BWV-Dec-0/17, 0/18, 25/19, 25/20- sent 2/10, passed 3/4



I like the way you think about retirement plans!


----------



## DvcMomof2

k_hase said:


> We own at AKV and were looking for a small BWV contract for our grown-ups only trips. I suppose I could have counter offered on the price per point, but we just went with asking (really, saving $100 or $200 was less important than getting the contract we wanted; also, I caught my husband in a moment of weakness and didn't want to discuss it for fear of losing him. He wanted to buy a building for some pipe dream of owning a vintage motorcycle showroom where people come and talk about bikes. I convinced him it wasn't a sound retirement plan and then countered with, what if we spend a fraction of that so we can always stay at BW during FWF?)
> 
> k_hase---$139-$4171-25-BWV-Dec-0/17, 0/18, 25/19, 25/20- sent 2/10, passed 3/4



LOL we just did almost exactly that!  Have owned at BLT for 5 years and when restrictions were announced I showed DH how much it would cost us to stay at BCV or BWV for F&W in retirement with and without buying. (We just recently had adults only stay at BW and it was first time he was in that area for any length of time).  Decided on BCV for ease of renting until we go every year. We just passed ROFR after losing the pre-restriction contract. Just went with asking also.
I think it’s a very sound retirement plan!


----------



## disneymagicRN

We are day 23.  I'm starting to feel discouraged.  If you're going to take it, just tell me already so I can find a new contract....


----------



## Katie L

disneymagicRN said:


> We are day 23.  I'm starting to feel discouraged.  If you're going to take it, just tell me already so I can find a new contract....



I'm on Day 2. And really wondering if we will just hold off if they take it. I've started thinking about all the things I could do with the money. lol.


----------



## bebec22

disneymagicRN said:


> We are day 23.  I'm starting to feel discouraged.  If you're going to take it, just tell me already so I can find a new contract....


I feel the same way.  I'm only on day 17 but I just want to know so I can get started with the process all over again if I have to.


----------



## thebigman65

i have had my first 2 attempts at Resale taken.  Broker is trying to convince me with email, stats, etc. that I am pricing low and that's why they are getting ROFR'd.  I told him I have seen plenty on the boards that have passed (AKV $100 to $110) in a lower price range, and he said "beware of what you read on the boards....we have 3000 sale in the past month, so our numbers are solid".....that may be, but I still think it is luck of the draw, and perhaps a little about the use year we went for (feb or March)


----------



## Matty B13

thebigman65 said:


> I still think it is luck of the draw



It is! Don't let them tell you otherwise.


----------



## DduzDis

Matty B13 said:


> It is! Don't let them tell you otherwise.



Defintely agree.  We've watched the drunken monkey far too long...  The strategy of offering what you feel is a fair deal on a contract you feel fits your desires and throwing the dice is by far the best you can do these days.


----------



## Matty B13

DduzDis said:


> Defintely agree.  We've watched the drunken monkey far too long...  The strategy of offering what you feel is a fair deal on a contract you feel fits your desires and throwing the dice is by far the best you can do these days.



I would also, throw out the new restrictions on all resale contracts, and how this has devalued all contracts, especially PVB and CCV after all the 2042 resorts are gone.  This restriction was pretty severe and affects all contracts sold resale now.


----------



## texanlawyer

I think use year is a big part of it too.  Disney seems to focus on certain use years at time, and February and March have been ROFR'ed a lot lately.


----------



## JereMary

thebigman65 said:


> i have had my first 2 attempts at Resale taken.  Broker is trying to convince me with email, stats, etc. that I am pricing low and that's why they are getting ROFR'd.  I told him I have seen plenty on the boards that have passed (AKV $100 to $110) in a lower price range, and he said "beware of what you read on the boards....we have 3000 sale in the past month, so our numbers are solid".....that may be, but I still think it is luck of the draw, and perhaps a little about the use year we went for (feb or March)


I think you're on to something with the Use Year. I tried Feb twice and they both were taking. Currently waiting to see if a contract with a June UY will go through. Interesting though what your broker said. I asked mine about offering more than asking, and he didn't think it was necessary at all.


----------



## RamblinWreck

disneymagicRN said:


> We are day 23.  I'm starting to feel discouraged.  If you're going to take it, just tell me already so I can find a new contract....


I'm in the same boat! I keep seeing other contracts pop up that I'd love to make an offer on, but I have to keep telling myself there's a chance the drunken monkey might not take the one I currently have out there.


----------



## amytaylor6

Hopefully today will bring some good news for all of us waiting! Thanks to everyone on these boards for your support and encouragement!!


----------



## RamblinWreck

JereMary said:


> I think you're on to something with the Use Year. I tried Feb twice and they both were taking. Currently waiting to see if a contract with a June UY will go through. Interesting though what your broker said. I asked mine about offering more than asking, and he didn't think it was necessary at all.


Since some of you have been mentioning Use Year (and because I'm horribly unmotivated to do any of the work I'm actually paid to do this afternoon), I ran a quick little analysis on the contracts reported on page 1 of this thread.

Here are the pass rates for the WDW resorts (I ignored all contracts that are still waiting. This is just the contracts that have either passed or been taken. I also ignored VB, HHI, and VGC).

*Pass Rates by Use Year*

Feb: 48% (13 passed, 14 taken)
Mar: 75% (6 passed, 2 taken)
Apr: 90% (9 passed, 1 taken)
Jun: 80% (12 passed, 3 taken)
Aug: 62% (8 passed, 5 taken)
Sep: 90% (9 passed, 1 taken)
Oct: 69% (11 passed, 5 taken)
Dec: 77% (24 passed, 7 taken)

It appears that February and October Use Years are at a significant disadvantage in ROFR (though these are fairly small sample sizes, so don't read into them too much)

*Pass Rates by Resort*

PVB: 100% (10 passed, 0 taken)
OKW: 100% (3 passed, 0 taken)
SSR: 77% (17 passed, 5 taken)
AKV: 76% (25 passed, 8 taken)
BWV: 74% (14 passed, 5 taken)
BLT: 58% (14 passed, 10 taken)
VGF: 56% (5 passed, 4 taken)
BCV: 40% (4 passed, 6 taken)


----------



## bebec22

Doesn't look too promising for my Feb UY BLT contract 

If this one doesn't pass I'm going to keep trying for a Feb BLT contract.  I travel in either Feb, April, July or Aug so Feb is the best UY for me.  Don't think I'll budge from BLT either.


----------



## Katie L

RamblinWreck said:


> Since some of you have been mentioning Use Year (and because I'm horribly unmotivated to do any of the work I'm actually paid to do this afternoon), I ran a quick little analysis on the contracts reported on page 1 of this thread.
> 
> Here are the pass rates for the WDW resorts (I ignored all contracts that are still waiting. This is just the contracts that have either passed or been taken. I also ignored VB, HHI, and VGC).
> 
> *Pass Rates by Use Year*
> 
> Feb: 48% (13 passed, 14 taken)
> Mar: 75% (6 passed, 2 taken)
> Apr: 90% (9 passed, 1 taken)
> Jun: 80% (12 passed, 3 taken)
> Aug: 62% (8 passed, 5 taken)
> Sep: 90% (9 passed, 1 taken)
> Oct: 69% (11 passed, 5 taken)
> Dec: 77% (24 passed, 7 taken)
> 
> It appears that February and October Use Years are at a significant disadvantage in ROFR (though these are fairly small sample sizes, so don't read into them too much)
> 
> *Pass Rates by Resort*
> 
> PVB: 100% (10 passed, 0 taken)
> OKW: 100% (3 passed, 0 taken)
> SSR: 77% (17 passed, 5 taken)
> AKV: 76% (25 passed, 8 taken)
> BWV: 74% (14 passed, 5 taken)
> BLT: 58% (14 passed, 10 taken)
> VGF: 56% (5 passed, 4 taken)
> BCV: 40% (4 passed, 6 taken)



What I've noticed is the point spread - most of them are NOT loaded - not even full points for this UY. Do you feel like doing THAT analysis? lol. 

Signed,
Also has plenty of paid work to do


----------



## RamblinWreck

bebec22 said:


> Doesn't look too promising for my Feb UY BLT contract
> 
> If this one doesn't pass I'm going to keep trying for a Feb BLT contract.  I travel in either Feb, April, July or Aug so Feb is the best UY for me.  Don't think I'll budge from BLT either.


BLT specifically has had a 50% pass rate for February Use Year (5 passed, 5 taken).

There hasn't been any bias toward any particular Use Year except December for BLT. There have been 3 BLT December contracts and all of them were taken. Don't lose heart just yet!


----------



## MB_01

Katie L said:


> What I've noticed is the point spread - most of them are NOT loaded - not even full points for this UY. Do you feel like doing THAT analysis? lol.
> 
> Signed,
> Also has plenty of paid work to do



Mine is low price June and loaded.  I foresee no problems passing with this ROFR trifecta!


----------



## Katie L

MB_01 said:


> Mine is low price June and loaded.  I foresee no problems passing with this ROFR trifecta!



Mine is low price August loaded... not QUITE as good "odds" as you.


----------



## MB_01

Katie L said:


> Mine is low price August loaded... not QUITE as good "odds" as you.



Sounds like a done deal to me!


----------



## RamblinWreck

Katie L said:


> What I've noticed is the point spread - most of them are NOT loaded - not even full points for this UY. Do you feel like doing THAT analysis? lol.
> 
> Signed,
> Also has plenty of paid work to do


Is this sort of what you were looking for?

This is not an exact science, and I totally just flew through this. I took the 130 contracts that I analyzed in that other post and rated them all based on how many combined points they have between 2018, 2019, and 2020. "Loaded" = ~3x the contract # of points, "Medium" = ~2x the contract # of points, "Stripped" = They pretty much only have the 2020 points available and maybe a few other straggling points.

47 contracts were classified as Loaded
45 contracts were classified as Medium
38 contracts were classified as Stripped

So there was a pretty even distribution between Loaded, Medium, and Stripped for contracts submitted.

Here are the passing rates for each category:

Loaded: 89% (42 passed, 5 taken)
Medium: 73% (33 passed, 12 taken)
Stripped: 45% (17 passed, 21 taken)

This has been somewhat fun/interesting to do. I may do something more involved later which will involve tracking each contract by use year, "loaded/stripped" status, how far above/below the median price for that resort its $/pt was. I'm also open to other suggestions. I actually kind of need to bone back up on my statistics knowledge for a professional exam in a few months so this could be a good opportunity to shake some dust off!


----------



## crvetter

RamblinWreck said:


> Is this sort of what you were looking for?
> 
> This is not an exact science, and I totally just flew through this. I took the 130 contracts that I analyzed in that other post and rated them all based on how many combined points they have between 2018, 2019, and 2020. "Loaded" = ~3x the contract # of points, "Medium" = ~2x the contract # of points, "Stripped" = They pretty much only have the 2020 points available and maybe a few other straggling points.
> 
> 47 contracts were classified as Loaded
> 45 contracts were classified as Medium
> 38 contracts were classified as Stripped
> 
> So there was a pretty even distribution between Loaded, Medium, and Stripped for contracts submitted.
> 
> Here are the passing rates for each category:
> 
> Loaded: 89% (42 passed, 5 taken)
> Medium: 73% (33 passed, 12 taken)
> Stripped: 45% (17 passed, 21 taken)
> 
> This has been somewhat fun/interesting to do. I may do something more involved later which will involve tracking each contract by use year, "loaded/stripped" status, how far above/below the median price for that resort it's $/pt was. I'm also open to other suggestions. I actually kind of need to bone back up on my statistics knowledge for a professional exam in a few months so this could be a good opportunity to shake some dust off!


What I find interesting is the stripped are passing much less. I still feel Disney is either buying them back because they felt the discount offered on them is too high (depressing resale, which is actually bad for Disney) or they have a bunch of developer points sitting around they need to "burn" which they can use (I assume) to make the contract whole. I just don't know if the developer points have to be from the same unit to make "whole" that contract, just like they can't combine contracts from two units.


----------



## RamblinWreck

crvetter said:


> What I find interesting is the stripped are passing much less. I still feel Disney is either buying them back because they felt the discount offered on them is too high (depressing resale, which is actually bad for Disney) or they have a bunch of developer points sitting around they need to "burn" which they can use (I assume) to make the contract whole. I just don't know if the developer points have to be from the same unit to make "whole" that contract, just like they can't combine contracts from two units.


Yeah, it's definitely interesting. I wasn't keeping track of the price each one went for, unfortunately, so I can't say for sure how related the two have been.

I will say that I found myself wishing I had made a whole extra category called Super Loaded (or "loaded to the tits" as someone eloquently put it earlier in the thread). I noticed just about every contract that was submitted that had all or most of its 2017 points banked into 2018 passed. And it didn't seem like they were selling for abnormally high prices either.


----------



## ArmyChaplain Matt

RamblinWreck said:


> Is this sort of what you were looking for?
> 
> This is not an exact science, and I totally just flew through this. I took the 130 contracts that I analyzed in that other post and rated them all based on how many combined points they have between 2018, 2019, and 2020. "Loaded" = ~3x the contract # of points, "Medium" = ~2x the contract # of points, "Stripped" = They pretty much only have the 2020 points available and maybe a few other straggling points.
> 
> 47 contracts were classified as Loaded
> 45 contracts were classified as Medium
> 38 contracts were classified as Stripped
> 
> So there was a pretty even distribution between Loaded, Medium, and Stripped for contracts submitted.
> 
> Here are the passing rates for each category:
> 
> Loaded: 89% (42 passed, 5 taken)
> Medium: 73% (33 passed, 12 taken)
> Stripped: 45% (17 passed, 21 taken)
> 
> This has been somewhat fun/interesting to do. I may do something more involved later which will involve tracking each contract by use year, "loaded/stripped" status, how far above/below the median price for that resort its $/pt was. I'm also open to other suggestions. I actually kind of need to bone back up on my statistics knowledge for a professional exam in a few months so this could be a good opportunity to shake some dust off!



by your latest tabs, i have a BWV contract, loaded at 150 points, june use year and an international seller, the drunken monkey should pass!!!!  that’s what i’m praying for!!


----------



## RamblinWreck

ArmyChaplain Matt said:


> by your latest tabs, i have a BWV contract, loaded at 150 points, june use year and an international seller, the drunken monkey should pass!!!!  that’s what i’m praying for!!


I make no promises.

The drunken monkey has driven insane all of the previous people who have made attempts to make sense of his behavior.


----------



## grubens

RamblinWreck said:


> Since some of you have been mentioning Use Year (and because I'm horribly unmotivated to do any of the work I'm actually paid to do this afternoon), I ran a quick little analysis on the contracts reported on page 1 of this thread.
> 
> Here are the pass rates for the WDW resorts (I ignored all contracts that are still waiting. This is just the contracts that have either passed or been taken. I also ignored VB, HHI, and VGC).
> 
> *Pass Rates by Use Year*
> 
> Feb: 48% (13 passed, 14 taken)
> Mar: 75% (6 passed, 2 taken)
> Apr: 90% (9 passed, 1 taken)
> Jun: 80% (12 passed, 3 taken)
> Aug: 62% (8 passed, 5 taken)
> Sep: 90% (9 passed, 1 taken)
> Oct: 69% (11 passed, 5 taken)
> Dec: 77% (24 passed, 7 taken)
> 
> It appears that February and October Use Years are at a significant disadvantage in ROFR (though these are fairly small sample sizes, so don't read into them too much)
> 
> *Pass Rates by Resort*
> 
> PVB: 100% (10 passed, 0 taken)
> OKW: 100% (3 passed, 0 taken)
> SSR: 77% (17 passed, 5 taken)
> AKV: 76% (25 passed, 8 taken)
> BWV: 74% (14 passed, 5 taken)
> BLT: 58% (14 passed, 10 taken)
> VGF: 56% (5 passed, 4 taken)
> BCV: 40% (4 passed, 6 taken)




As one waiting to hear on a Feb UY BCV moderately-stripped contract, I wish your work deadlines were more pressing.  These numbers are too depressing.


----------



## RamblinWreck

grubens said:


> As one waiting to hear on a Feb UY BCV moderately-stripped contract, I wish your work deadlines were more pressing.  These numbers are too depressing.


I wouldn’t get too depressed about the Feb use year. I think it’s probably related to the fact that most of these contracts were sumitted in January. 

Plus, if they already snagged a bunch of Feb Use Year contracts, the waitlist for those must be smaller now, right?


----------



## SZQ2019

For those that wonder if the ROFR department and DVC sales are connected or sharing information, I present this tidbit.....We passed ROFR a couple of weeks ago. Today, when I grabbed the mail, I had a "special offer" from DVC for a phone call and gift card for my time. Hmmmm. We have visited 6 times in the last 4 years and already had 2 trips planned this year, before we bought. Also, I have never called or toured before, or requested a DVD, nor have we received any DVC promo materials before today. Interesting timing I'd say.....


----------



## Bearval

SZQ2019 said:


> For those that wonder if the ROFR department and DVC sales are connected or sharing information, I present this tidbit.....We passed ROFR a couple of weeks ago. Today, when I grabbed the mail, I had a "special offer" from DVC for a phone call and gift card for my time. Hmmmm. We have visited 6 times in the last 4 years and already had 2 trips planned this year, before we bought. Also, I have never called or toured before, or requested a DVD, nor have we received any DVC promo materials before today. Interesting timing I'd say.....


I received one too but in the fine print you were not eligible if you were already a DVC member nor was your immediate family.


----------



## SZQ2019

Bearval said:


> I received one too but in the fine print you were not eligible if you were already a DVC member nor was your immediate family.


That is strange timing then, as 2019 our trips have been planned for quite awhile, so if they triggered the postcard, it's late. If not, is DVC hoping we don't see the fine print and they can pitch us for full price?


----------



## ScubaCat

Katie L said:


> Mine is low price August loaded... not QUITE as good "odds" as you.


It reminds me of what I was taught about dating in college:  The odds are good, but the goods are odd.


----------



## grubens

Bearval said:


> I received one too but in the fine print you were not eligible if you were already a DVC member nor was your immediate family.



So if you are a recent resale purchaser who has not purchased 75 points direct from Disney, are you a DVC member who is ineligible?


----------



## thebigman65

Thebigman65---$107-$19502-160-AKV-Aug-0/18, 138/19, 160/20- sent 3/15

oh well....I'm a sucker for the Drunken Monkey!


----------



## vanjust14

thebigman65 said:


> Thebigman65---$107-$19502-160-AKV-Aug-0/18, 138/19, 160/20- sent 3/15
> 
> oh well....I'm a sucker for the Drunken Monkey!


Woohoo! I hope you get this one, good luck!


----------



## JereMary

RamblinWreck said:


> Since some of you have been mentioning Use Year (and because I'm horribly unmotivated to do any of the work I'm actually paid to do this afternoon), I ran a quick little analysis on the contracts reported on page 1 of this thread.
> 
> Here are the pass rates for the WDW resorts (I ignored all contracts that are still waiting. This is just the contracts that have either passed or been taken. I also ignored VB, HHI, and VGC).
> 
> *Pass Rates by Use Year*
> 
> Feb: 48% (13 passed, 14 taken)
> Mar: 75% (6 passed, 2 taken)
> Apr: 90% (9 passed, 1 taken)
> Jun: 80% (12 passed, 3 taken)
> Aug: 62% (8 passed, 5 taken)
> Sep: 90% (9 passed, 1 taken)
> Oct: 69% (11 passed, 5 taken)
> Dec: 77% (24 passed, 7 taken)
> 
> It appears that February and October Use Years are at a significant disadvantage in ROFR (though these are fairly small sample sizes, so don't read into them too much)
> 
> *Pass Rates by Resort*
> 
> PVB: 100% (10 passed, 0 taken)
> OKW: 100% (3 passed, 0 taken)
> SSR: 77% (17 passed, 5 taken)
> AKV: 76% (25 passed, 8 taken)
> BWV: 74% (14 passed, 5 taken)
> BLT: 58% (14 passed, 10 taken)
> VGF: 56% (5 passed, 4 taken)
> BCV: 40% (4 passed, 6 taken)


Very interesting! My first two tries were SSR and AKV, both with FEB use years. Based on this my odds weren't fantastic. Hoping to do better with AKV and June UY. I'm also hoping that since the big Jan. deadline thingy has passed things will settle down. It was CRAZY there for awhile.


----------



## JereMary

thebigman65 said:


> Thebigman65---$107-$19502-160-AKV-Aug-0/18, 138/19, 160/20- sent 3/15
> 
> oh well....I'm a sucker for the Drunken Monkey!


Sure do hope we get to be neighbors! Good luck!


----------



## disneygirl281

SZQ2019 said:


> For those that wonder if the ROFR department and DVC sales are connected or sharing information, I present this tidbit.....We passed ROFR a couple of weeks ago. Today, when I grabbed the mail, I had a "special offer" from DVC for a phone call and gift card for my time. Hmmmm. We have visited 6 times in the last 4 years and already had 2 trips planned this year, before we bought. Also, I have never called or toured before, or requested a DVD, nor have we received any DVC promo materials before today. Interesting timing I'd say.....



I received the same thing in the mail shortly after we had a contract taken in rofr which I thought was interesting  timing as well since we have been staying at DVC resorts for the past 1-2 years and now decided to buy. I have a contract that recently passed rofr but not technically an owner yet so called and spoke to a guide to get my gift card. No idea if he knew we had a contract that passed rofr or not and I didn’t disclose it. The best part is Disney accidentally emailed me two different gift cards today!!


----------



## bebec22

So does the drunken money work on the weekends or can I take a break from checking my email every 5 minutes?


----------



## kboo

bebec22 said:


> So does the drunken money work on the weekends or can I take a break from checking my email every 5 minutes?



Drunken monkey works on weekends when he feels like it. I had a contract pass on a Sunday, 12/24. Sorry.




crvetter said:


> What I find interesting is the stripped are passing much less. I still feel Disney is either buying them back because they felt the discount offered on them is too high (depressing resale, which is actually bad for Disney) or they have a bunch of developer points sitting around they need to "burn" which they can use (I assume) to make the contract whole. I just don't know if the developer points have to be from the same unit to make "whole" that contract, just like they can't combine contracts from two units.



What was funny was that a year or two ago when I was going through the process, loaded, or at least full points in current UY, were the ones being taken. go figure.


----------



## Bearval

grubens said:


> So if you are a recent resale purchaser who has not purchased 75 points direct from Disney, are you a DVC member who is ineligible?


I am did a direct purchase


----------



## The Jackal

grubens said:


> So if you are a recent resale purchaser who has not purchased 75 points direct from Disney, are you a DVC member who is ineligible?


DVC members are anyone who owns direct or resale. Resale owners they just get no member benefits


----------



## Xalthon

This seemed as good as place as any to ask.... who does the Drunken Monkey contact after it makes its decision to waive or take?  Does the Monkey contact the listing broker, the title company, or the buyer/seller?  Along those lines, if I wanted to check with anyone on a ROFR status, would I contact the broker or the title company?


----------



## crvetter

Xalthon said:


> This seemed as good as place as any to ask.... who does the Drunken Monkey contact after it makes its decision to waive or take?  Does the Monkey contact the listing broker, the title company, or the buyer/seller?  Along those lines, if I wanted to check with anyone on a ROFR status, would I contact the broker or the title company?


Both of those answers would be the broker.


----------



## bebec22

kboo said:


> Drunken monkey works on weekends when he feels like it. I had a contract pass on a Sunday, 12/24. Sorry.


Maybe the drunken monkey will be extra drunk this weekend from St. Patrick’s Day festivities and feel like spreading luck around to all of us who are waiting!


----------



## pangyal

Updated


----------



## nangosix

thebigman65 said:


> i have had my first 2 attempts at Resale taken.  Broker is trying to convince me with email, stats, etc. that I am pricing low and that's why they are getting ROFR'd.  I told him I have seen plenty on the boards that have passed (AKV $100 to $110) in a lower price range, and he said "beware of what you read on the boards....we have 3000 sale in the past month, so our numbers are solid".....that may be, but I still think it is luck of the draw, and perhaps a little about the use year we went for (feb or March)



I just had my contract pass ROFR at 107.50 per point, at AKV with 140 points, March use year with 140 available immediately. Offer what you are comfortable with.


----------



## Bobb_o

I just offered $115 for 120 points. I'm scared of it not passing so I thought I'd come in a little higher than the ~$110 which seems to be around the limit.


----------



## MB333

Day 10 since our BRV contract was sent to ROFR.  At this time there has been no word from the drunken monkey, he seems to be very elusive but we have heard tell of his erratic behavior from the locals.  The crews tries their best to past the time with work and other trivial endeavors but morale is low.  If only we could get word to the mouse to send some magic pixie dust.  Will send word of any encounters with the drunken monkey.


----------



## tommygunn

Like some opinions please.  Just agreed to purchase a 405 point BLT for $135pp.  All points available in 19, 20, etc.  Based upon everything I'm seeing I think I'm on the high side for a large contract and am considering not going forward.  What say ye?  Thanks in advance fellow nerds!


----------



## carli_h

tommygunn said:


> Like some opinions please.  Just agreed to purchase a 405 point BLT for $135pp.  All points available in 19, 20, etc.  Based upon everything I'm seeing I think I'm on the high side for a large contract and am considering not going forward.  What say ye?  Thanks in advance fellow nerds!



I don’t think it’s particularly on the high side, in that it was a guaranteed ROFR pass. There’s been a couple of very low contracts pass recently but they were not straightforward (one seller was in financial difficulties and the other had holding points).

I would say it was a fair price. You may have found one with a few more $ off per point, but isn’t that always the case? Good luck with whatever you chose to do.


----------



## Aussie RJ

tommygunn said:


> Like some opinions please.  Just agreed to purchase a 405 point BLT for $135pp.  All points available in 19, 20, etc.  Based upon everything I'm seeing I think I'm on the high side for a large contract and am considering not going forward.  What say ye?  Thanks in advance fellow nerds!


Do you need 405 points? Does it suit your plans and budget? If yes then go for it. It’s well below direct value..


----------



## texanlawyer

tommygunn said:


> Like some opinions please.  Just agreed to purchase a 405 point BLT for $135pp.  All points available in 19, 20, etc.  Based upon everything I'm seeing I think I'm on the high side for a large contract and am considering not going forward.  What say ye?  Thanks in advance fellow nerds!



That seems like a reasonable price.  I wouldn't be too fussed about getting the absolute lowest dollar/point possible since there are so many considerations that go into what price people agree to buy/sell at.  Also, who knows whether it will get ROFR'ed.  It's a large enough contract where I think it's unlikely, but it could happen.  That being said, if you're having second thoughts or it exceeds your budget, then don't do it.  I think too many people rush into DVC without considering all the costs and limitations of owning a DVC contract.  You should only commit to spending $55K upfront (plus ongoing fees) if it absolutely makes sense for you and your family.


----------



## tommygunn

Aussie RJ said:


> Do you need 405 points? Does it suit your plans and budget? If yes then go for it. It’s well below direct value..



Actually I’d like a billion points so I could live there forever but I’m not sure I could swing that one.


----------



## MB_01

tommygunn said:


> Actually I’d like a billion points so I could live there forever but I’m not sure I could swing that one.



405 sounds like a good start to me!  Even if you got another $5 off it’s only 2k on a 54000 purchase that’s going to last you another 40 years.  It’s way better than if it was a car you were only going to keep for 5 years.


----------



## Rush

Day 6 of waiting, never thought it would be this stressful waiting to see if someone would let me spend this kind of money on their product!

Couple of questions for y’all that will help occupy my mind. 

1. Is there any data or opinion to suggest the outcome of ROFR is affected by the contract being add-on points vs. a new DVC (resale) member?

2. Is there any data or opinion on the brokerage company your contract went through has any impact on the outcome on ROFR?

Or is it just numbers and a little bit of (bad)luck?

Lastly, anyone know the drunken moneky’s drink of choice, and his address?  Asking for a friend!


----------



## Dandreta

Hi all -

I have been watching this thread as I impatiently wait for my ROFR to come back. We made an offer on AKL (160 points, June UY, 85 points from 2018 for $103). But I have been running regressions on the data from this site and geeking out with the data

My speculation based on AKL analysis is that the striped contracts are going faster because of the seller fee aspect. Disney can take a contract that has 2019’fees paid, restock it and resell it and then get the new buyer to pay 2019 fees again.  Making the price an additional $6-$7 a point cheaper.

So I started analyzing with the assumed buyer credit and dropped the closing costs (assuming Disney closes on their own).  If you take your total cost less the buyer fees (there are some other less significant factors like UY) but take your Price per point times #of points MINUS seller paid costs.  Then divide by number of points    The “take price” for AKL was $100.38.  Higher for Feb use year and less for others.  I think I’m missing data like seller agency (the fees by each agency differ which would impact price per point) but it’s directional

If anyone is interested I can run regressions on some
Other resorts to see if I can find a similar “take” number


----------



## Dandreta

Replying to my own post here to point out that if Disney buys when 2019 points are paid AND it is still technically 2018 use year then they can then sell and get 2x maintenance fees making it even MORE valuable for them 




Dandreta said:


> Hi all -
> 
> I have been watching this thread as I impatiently wait for my ROFR to come back. We made an offer on AKL (160 points, June UY, 85 points from 2018 for $103). But I have been running regressions on the data from this site and geeking out with the data
> 
> My speculation based on AKL analysis is that the striped contracts are going faster because of the seller fee aspect. Disney can take a contract that has 2019’fees paid, restock it and resell it and then get the new buyer to pay 2019 fees again.  Making the price an additional $6-$7 a point cheaper.
> 
> So I started analyzing with the assumed buyer credit and dropped the closing costs (assuming Disney closes on their own).  If you take your total cost less the buyer fees (there are some other less significant factors like UY) but take your Price per point times #of points MINUS seller paid costs.  Then divide by number of points    The “take price” for AKL was $100.38.  Higher for Feb use year and less for others.  I think I’m missing data like seller agency (the fees by each agency differ which would impact price per point) but it’s directional
> 
> If anyone is interested I can run regressions on some
> Other resorts to see if I can find a similar “take” number


----------



## Bing Showei

Dandreta said:


> Replying to my own post here to point out that if Disney buys when 2019 points are paid AND it is still technically 2018 use year then they can then sell and get 2x maintenance fees making it even MORE valuable for them


Negative. ADs are billed by calendar year, not UY. So a contract still in its 2018 UY will be only paying prorated 2019 ADs based on contract signing date.

I also wouldn’t discount UY too quickly. Many have observed UY to provide a more logical determining factor with ROFR than based on price alone.


----------



## Dandreta

I am not discounting use year AT ALL. I have significant P values for certain use years that impact price taken significantly. Posting that here was WAY too confusing without being able to post a table so I tried to keep it simple as a total resort price


And I am 100% unaware by Disney’s antics on how they bill so will admit wholeheartedly that it’s assumption only.  I just know when we bought one of our direct contract last May with a Dec use year we paid maintenance fees on our 2017 and 2018 points.  Maybe I misread our paperwork.  I’m a numbers person so I can crunch numbers.  I’m not a DVC genius buy ANY means.    I could very well be connecting dots that shouldn’t be connected but just trying to add some insight to the board thinking others may find it interesting

My bad if these are inaccurate assumptions



Bing Showei said:


> Negative. ADs are billed by calendar year, not UY. So a contract still in its 2018 UY will be only paying prorated 2019 ADs based on contract signing date.
> 
> I also wouldn’t discount UY too quickly. Many have observed UY to provide a more logical determining factor with ROFR than based on price alone.


----------



## Bing Showei

Dandreta said:


> I am not discounting use year AT ALL. I have significant P values for certain use years that impact price taken significantly. Posting that here was WAY too confusing without being able to post a table so I tried to keep it simple as a total resort price


Copy that. I took “there are some other less significant factors like UY” to mean you didn’t think it was an important determinant.

Dec UY is a great UY to buy direct for exactly the reason I outlined above. Buying on Nov 30th of 2019, one would receive 2018 UY points as well as paying roughly 1/12th of the 2019 ADs with all of 2019 UY points coming the next day.


----------



## Dandreta

Got it!  Apologies for my incorrect assumptions! 

Again - what I said had p values of .05 or less so there are definitely statistically significant aspects.   My assumption of the “why” is just that- an assumption.

I can add a differentiator by UY but it makes the math foggy so I didn’t want to be confusing and didn’t know if it was common sense or semi valuable




Bing Showei said:


> Copy that. I took “there are some other less significant factors like UY” to mean you didn’t think it was an important determinant.
> 
> Dec UY is a great UY to buy direct for exactly the reason I outlined above. Buying on Nov 30th of 2019, one would receive 2018 UY points as well as paying roughly 1/12th of the 2019 ADs with all of 2019 UY points coming the next day.


----------



## Bing Showei

Dandreta said:


> I can add a differentiator by UY but it makes the math foggy so I didn’t want to be confusing and didn’t know if it was common sense or semi valuable


Foggy math is exactly why the general consensus is that the ROFR monkey spends most of his days sloshed.

Good luck reading the tea leaves.


----------



## Dandreta

Dude - a p value of .05 is not tea leaves.   I’m talking human interpretation of numbers becomes difficult.  I am not trying to say the numbers are wrong I’m trying to say a “drunken monkey” is only an answer whenever the variables don’t make sense and statistically they do.  You can keep talking drunk monkey. That’s cool.  I was trying to help with science and statistics but apparently it’s unwanted or unneeded 




Bing Showei said:


> Foggy math is exactly why the general consensus is that the ROFR monkey spends most of his days sloshed.
> 
> Good luck reading the tea leaves.


----------



## Bobb_o

Had my offer accepted for AKV at $115 for 120 points. I knohw that's a little high but I'm hoping based on that it doesn't get taken.


----------



## sndral

Dandreta said:


> Hi all -
> 
> I have been watching this thread as I impatiently wait for my ROFR to come back. We made an offer on AKL (160 points, June UY, 85 points from 2018 for $103). But I have been running regressions on the data from this site and geeking out with the data
> 
> My speculation based on AKL analysis is that the striped contracts are going faster because of the seller fee aspect. Disney can take a contract that has 2019’fees paid, restock it and resell it and then get the new buyer to pay 2019 fees again.  Making the price an additional $6-$7 a point cheaper.
> 
> So I started analyzing with the assumed buyer credit and dropped the closing costs (assuming Disney closes on their own).  If you take your total cost less the buyer fees (there are some other less significant factors like UY) but take your Price per point times #of points MINUS seller paid costs.  Then divide by number of points    The “take price” for AKL was $100.38.  Higher for Feb use year and less for others.  I think I’m missing data like seller agency (the fees by each agency differ which would impact price per point) but it’s directional
> 
> If anyone is interested I can run regressions on some
> Other resorts to see if I can find a similar “take” number





Dandreta said:


> Dude - a p value of .05 is not tea leaves.   I’m talking human interpretation of numbers becomes difficult.  I am not trying to say the numbers are wrong I’m trying to say a “drunken monkey” is only an answer whenever the variables don’t make sense and statistically they do.  You can keep talking drunk monkey. That’s cool.  I was trying to help with science and statistics but apparently it’s unwanted or unneeded


Analysis of numbers is always interesting to me, if you want to get a bigger sample size go to the OC Comptroller site       http://or.occompt.com/recorder/eagleweb/docSearch.jsp
The formula to get the total amt. paid is deed doc. tax amt./.70 x 100. To get how much per point sometimes the deed will say the number of points, others you’ll have to note the % of the unit number & then dig into the unit number % for the resort to get the number of points. Type in Disney in the grantee box which will pull up all deeds purchased or taken back by DVC. Also you can limit your search to specific times.
Other’s have gone further and used advanced search to find the going price on resale sales.
I will say that ROFR seems to be a moving target, by the time we think we see a pattern DVC seems to have moved on to new goals/targets.


----------



## Bing Showei

Dandreta said:


> Dude - a p value of .05 is not tea leaves.   I’m talking human interpretation of numbers becomes difficult.  I am not trying to say the numbers are wrong I’m trying to say a “drunken monkey” is only an answer whenever the variables don’t make sense and statistically they do.  You can keep talking drunk monkey. That’s cool.  I was trying to help with science and statistics but apparently it’s unwanted or unneeded


Hmmm... it seems my casual use of the term "tea leaves" has been interpreted to be a trivialization of the analysis you're doing. It wasn't. The "tea leaves" I'm referring to is the seemingly random process by which contracts are taken; not your methodology, the work you've done, or the conclusions you've drawn from that work.

I'm actually a proponent of both science and statistics and I applaud your efforts to decode whatever the algorithm is that is being used by Disney to decide what is taken and what isn't. I was simply wishing you luck with that, not disparaging it.

In fact, I hope you continue those efforts and share your findings... which will be that statistically, there probably really is a drunk monkey. [winky face]


----------



## HappilyEverAfter2007

Bobb_o said:


> Had my offer accepted for AKV at $115 for 120 points. I knohw that's a little high but I'm hoping based on that it doesn't get taken.



Our 120 contract at AKV passed on the 6th, still waiting on darn title documents but here is to hoping yours passes as well!!! ROFR seems to have picked up its pace a bit. Wish I could say the same for First American Title.


----------



## Shannon G.

Bobb_o said:


> Had my offer accepted for AKV at $115 for 120 points. I knohw that's a little high but I'm hoping based on that it doesn't get taken.



Congratulations!


----------



## JereMary

New post on DVC Resale Market blog share the average resale prices for Feb. https://www.dvcresalemarket.com/blog/dvc-resale-average-sales-prices-for-february-2019/


----------



## Dandreta

That is awesome!! Thanks so much.   There were a few inputs where I had an insufficient sample (certain use years and contract sizes) so I couldn’t get a conclusive number.  I’ll pull this down and see what I can figure out (or as everyone has stated - not figure out)

I also went back in time of these posts and grabbed the data there too. I included the month and year submitted and the month and year passed thru ROFR.  They didn’t have significant relationships with the accept/reject status though so I excluded them from my final.  I also dropped in the retail price at the time of the take/reject.   It didn’t occur to me until right now but I will also drop in a column for future value/present value of dollar values to try to right size the amounts somewhat. 

I understand completely that it’s a moving target. I definitely wasn’t trying to get anyone upset or substantiate anything untrue...  I just think numbers are interesting and wasn’t sure if anyone had looked at it this way so I thought I’d share with any fellow number geeks      

(To be transparent - I know enough to be dangerous about deriving statistics myself but I Work with their outputs from our statisticians every day) 

Thanks again for your help with expanding the data source!!   That’s pretty awesome (but my husband will definitely roll his eyes at me tonight when I pull more data in to keep working on this. He thinks I’m crazy!)






sndral said:


> Analysis of numbers is always interesting to me, if you want to get a bigger sample size go to the OC Comptroller
> 
> The formula to get the total amt. paid is deed doc. tax amt./.70 x 100. To get how much per point sometimes the deed will say the number of points, others you’ll have to note the % of the unit number & then dig into the unit number % for the resort to get the number of points. Type in Disney in the grantee box which will pull up all deeds purchased or taken back by DVC. Also you can limit your search to specific times.
> Other’s have gone further and used advanced search to find the going price on resale sales.
> I will say that ROFR seems to be a moving target, by the time we think we see a pattern DVC seems to have moved on to new goals/targets.


----------



## kboo

Dandreta said:


> That is awesome!! Thanks so much.   There were a few inputs where I had an insufficient sample (certain use years and contract sizes) so I couldn’t get a conclusive number.  I’ll pull this down and see what I can figure out (or as everyone has stated - not figure out)
> 
> I also went back in time of these posts and grabbed the data there too. I included the month and year submitted and the month and year passed thru ROFR.  They didn’t have significant relationships with the accept/reject status though so I excluded them from my final.  I also dropped in the retail price at the time of the take/reject.   It didn’t occur to me until right now but I will also drop in a column for future value/present value of dollar values to try to right size the amounts somewhat.
> 
> I understand completely that it’s a moving target. I definitely wasn’t trying to get anyone upset or substantiate anything untrue...  I just think numbers are interesting and wasn’t sure if anyone had looked at it this way so I thought I’d share with any fellow number geeks
> 
> (To be transparent - I know enough to be dangerous about deriving statistics myself but I Work with their outputs from our statisticians every day)
> 
> Thanks again for your help with expanding the data source!!   That’s pretty awesome (but my husband will definitely roll his eyes at me tonight when I pull more data in to keep working on this. He thinks I’m crazy!)



I am also a science nerd, so thank you for doing this. Sampling from posted ROFR data here probably introduces a little bias. The group here are probably more informed than most DVC buyers, and are willing to lose a few contracts to ROFR before passing. Also, as maybe @Bing Showei said upthread, Drunken Monkey changes its goals every so often. Two years or so ago, contracts with current UY points were taken most often, and stripped contracts almost always passed. Now it's changed. 

Anyway, it gives everyone something to think about while waiting for their perfect contract to pass ROFR.


----------



## Katie L

Dandreta said:


> Dude - a p value of .05 is not tea leaves.   I’m talking human interpretation of numbers becomes difficult.  I am not trying to say the numbers are wrong I’m trying to say a “drunken monkey” is only an answer whenever the variables don’t make sense and statistically they do.  You can keep talking drunk monkey. That’s cool.  I was trying to help with science and statistics but apparently it’s unwanted or unneeded



I don't think Bing was trying to condescend to you or suggest you stop. I think it was more about laughing at Disney being random and us hoping to figure it out but them seeming more scattershot than we can figure it out. But maybe you'll have a breakthrough! 

I don't want to just bump our price up $5 every contract. It'd be much better to figure out the pattern - because Disney obviously does not ONLY consider price. There is some bubble where they look at other factors over pricing. I think they factor in all buyer costs - I think that's a big component of why they are buying less loaded contracts. Because they don't want to pay for those points that they don't need - when they re-sell those ROFR'ed contracts they have a pool of existing points they can pull from - no need to pay for those. But this is all my assumption based on nothing like the analysis others - like you - have done.


----------



## Kevinj89

Kevinj89---$142-$27971-180-BLT-Mar-0/18, 182/19, 180/20, 180/21- sent 3/18


----------



## Dandreta

That’s fair - I am known to misread people so will be the first to admit my faults here (which is why I stick with numbers. My people skills are obviously lacking!)   I apologize if I stepped on any toes.   I got excited about it and had to share with someone aside from my husband (he thinks I’m crazy) and maybe it was unjust! 

The way my brain was thinking through it is that with enough data we can have a close shot at the algorithm Disney uses for the different aspects (# of points, resort, use year, price, month of sale, etc) then we all have a better idea of the minimum/maximum we should offer... why lose money if we don’t have to?  Or why lose the perfect contract over a dollar or two per point. 

There will always be anomalies and I know it will never be perfect but there has to be logic (at least logic for 95%)    But maybe that’s where my thinking is wrong and it’s all just random

Apologies again to everyone if I stepped on toes.  It wasn’t intentional at all




Katie L said:


> I don't think Bing was trying to condescend to you or suggest you stop. I think it was more about laughing at Disney being random and us hoping to figure it out but them seeming more scattershot than we can figure it out. But maybe you'll have a breakthrough!
> 
> I don't want to just bump our price up $5 every contract. It'd be much better to figure out the pattern - because Disney obviously does not ONLY consider price. There is some bubble where they look at other factors over pricing. I think they factor in all buyer costs - I think that's a big component of why they are buying less loaded contracts. Because they don't want to pay for those points that they don't need - when they re-sell those ROFR'ed contracts they have a pool of existing points they can pull from - no need to pay for those. But this is all my assumption based on nothing like the analysis others - like you - have done.


----------



## Katie L

Dandreta said:


> That’s fair - I am known to misread people so will be the first to admit my faults here (which is why I stick with numbers. My people skills are obviously lacking!)   I apologize if I stepped on any toes.   I got excited about it and had to share with someone aside from my husband (he thinks I’m crazy) and maybe it was unjust!
> 
> The way my brain was thinking through it is that with enough data we can have a close shot at the algorithm Disney uses for the different aspects (# of points, resort, use year, price, month of sale, etc) then we all have a better idea of the minimum/maximum we should offer... why lose money if we don’t have to?  Or why lose the perfect contract over a dollar or two per point.
> 
> There will always be anomalies and I know it will never be perfect but there has to be logic (at least logic for 95%)    But maybe that’s where my thinking is wrong and it’s all just random
> 
> Apologies again to everyone if I stepped on toes.  It wasn’t intentional at all



I really look forward to your results set! Maybe it will guide our next offer - as I expect this one to be taken. (Though I'm testing my random/non-analysis use year + points available scheme.)


----------



## mlittig

HappilyEverAfter2007 said:


> Our 120 contract at AKV passed on the 6th, still waiting on darn title documents but here is to hoping yours passes as well!!! ROFR seems to have picked up its pace a bit. Wish I could say the same for First American Title.



Good luck with First American Title, HappilyEverAfter2007 ~ they are horrendous  It will be 8 weeks tomorrow since my contract passed ROFR and it still has not closed  It took over 7 weeks just to get the closing documents  My other title companies were fabulous, efficient and quick but not this one


----------



## kenyoncad

We just heard our Poly contact closed today.  It was sent on 2/15, passed ROFR 3/4 and closed 3/18.  Everything has been super smooth and surprisingly easy.

This is our first contact, so what sort of time frame are we looking at before we get our member info from DVC, so we can start using those points?


----------



## vanjust14

kenyoncad said:


> We just heard our Poly contact closed today.  It was sent on 2/15, passed ROFR 3/4 and closed 3/18.  Everything has been super smooth and surprisingly easy.
> 
> This is our first contact, so what sort of time frame are we looking at before we get our member info from DVC, so we can start using those points?


My contract closed 3/1 and I was able to get my membership number over the phone on 3/15.


----------



## kenyoncad

vanjust14 said:


> My contract closed 3/1 and I was able to get my membership number over the phone on 3/15.



Awesome, so did you just call the member services number, or is there a special number I would need?


----------



## vanjust14

kenyoncad said:


> Awesome, so did you just call the member services number, or is there a special number I would need?


Call Membership Administration,  (800) 800-9800, option 2.
Congrats!


----------



## TexasChick123

kenyoncad said:


> We just heard our Poly contact closed today.  It was sent on 2/15, passed ROFR 3/4 and closed 3/18.  Everything has been super smooth and surprisingly easy.
> 
> This is our first contact, so what sort of time frame are we looking at before we get our member info from DVC, so we can start using those points?



This thread will tell you the current time frames for everything:

https://www.disboards.com/threads/closing-time.3392820/page-228


----------



## MB_01

It’s been 11 days...  if I took 11 days to do anything my boss would lose his mind!


----------



## mrsap

Day 18.


----------



## bebec22

Day 20


----------



## HappilyEverAfter2007

mlittig said:


> Good luck with First American Title, HappilyEverAfter2007 ~ they are horrendous  It will be 8 weeks tomorrow since my contract passed ROFR and it still has not closed  It took over 7 weeks just to get the closing documents  My other title companies were fabulous, efficient and quick but not this one



Oh my gracious!!! I had read that requesting an alternative title company was an option but of course that was after we passed ROFR and were already moving forward. I have also read the horror stories. My broker said 2-3 weeks to get he closing docs and that they do this all of the time so not to be concerned, yet these other title companies are knocking them out so much faster. It is driving me insane. Hope you close soon!!!


----------



## thebigman65

Thebigman65---$110-$19182-160-AKV-Aug-0/18, 138/19, 160/20- sent 3/18

Sorry....re-posting again....premature string post before final price was locked in.....still a decent price IMHO!


----------



## The Jackal

thebigman65 said:


> Thebigman65---$110-$19182-160-AKV-Aug-0/18, 138/19, 160/20- sent 3/18
> 
> Sorry....re-posting again....premature string post before final price was locked in.....still a decent price IMHO!


Can't go too low or the mouse will take it. AKV is very nice love the Savanna views .Good luck .


----------



## disneymagicRN

Ugh, day 26.  I thought that they were moving faster?  Not here...


----------



## Shannon G.

thebigman65 said:


> Thebigman65---$110-$19182-160-AKV-Aug-0/18, 138/19, 160/20- sent 3/18
> 
> Sorry....re-posting again....premature string post before final price was locked in.....still a decent price IMHO!




I agree!  A savings of over $10,000 from buying direct is definitely not chump change!


----------



## princessbride6205

Still waiting here on Day 20...


----------



## Shannon G.

princessbride6205 said:


> Still waiting here on Day 20...



I feel your pain. Our last contract passed ROFR on the 29th day. We’re only on day 7 for our current contract. Best of luck!


----------



## princessbride6205

Shannon G. said:


> I feel your pain. Our last contract passed ROFR on the 29th day. We’re only on day 7 for our current contract. Best of luck!


Same to you!


----------



## amytaylor6

Day 21 for our 2nd attempt.....hoping for some Happy News and Pixie Dust tomorrow for all of us waiting!


----------



## motherof5

stuartsong said:


> This is the fastest ROFR I've experienced through DVC.


That is fast!


----------



## motherof5

thebigman65 said:


> i have had my first 2 attempts at Resale taken.  Broker is trying to convince me with email, stats, etc. that I am pricing low and that's why they are getting ROFR'd.  I told him I have seen plenty on the boards that have passed (AKV $100 to $110) in a lower price range, and he said "beware of what you read on the boards....we have 3000 sale in the past month, so our numbers are solid".....that may be, but I still think it is luck of the draw, and perhaps a little about the use year we went for (feb or March)


It is luck of the draw.  Anyone know why UY matters


----------



## motherof5

disneygirl281 said:


> I received the same thing in the mail shortly after we had a contract taken in rofr which I thought was interesting  timing as well since we have been staying at DVC resorts for the past 1-2 years and now decided to buy. I have a contract that recently passed rofr but not technically an owner yet so called and spoke to a guide to get my gift card. No idea if he knew we had a contract that passed rofr or not and I didn’t disclose it. The best part is Disney accidentally emailed me two different gift cards today!!


Lucky you!


----------



## motherof5

nangosix said:


> I just had my contract pass ROFR at 107.50 per point, at AKV with 140 points, March use year with 140 available immediately. Offer what you are comfortable with.


Congratulations


----------



## Aron1012

Aron1012---$145-$11955-75-PVB-Feb-0/18, 75/19, 75/20- sent 3/18


----------



## clutter

thebigman65 said:


> Thebigman65---$110-$19182-160-AKV-Aug-0/18, 138/19, 160/20- sent 3/18
> 
> Sorry....re-posting again....premature string post before final price was locked in.....still a decent price IMHO!



Good luck!  AKV is so worth the wait.  I'm 10 days in for 50 more points, also August.  When my dd was young and in school, we usually went in August, and it was great!


----------



## clutter

motherof5 said:


> It is luck of the draw.  Anyone know why UY matters



I would think because folks thinking they'd use the points for spring breaks would go with Feb/Mar UY.


----------



## motherof5

clutter said:


> I would think because folks thinking they'd use the points for spring breaks would go with Feb/Mar UY.


I have a Feb and April use year I was new when buying but even the April UY I use in feb with no issues that is why I was confused when people look at UY


----------



## Moocabn2258

So, I really thought I was going to have patience with this waiting game. However, yesterday I saw the handful of contracts that passed in 2 weeks or less in the last round and then I got antsy!  And now I'm obsessing.....we're only on day 7.


----------



## Katie L

Moocabn2258 said:


> So, I really thought I was going to have patience with this waiting game. However, yesterday I saw the handful of contracts that passed in 2 weeks or less in the last round and then I got antsy!  And now I'm obsessing.....we're only on day 7.



Day 5. And I'll be shocked if ours isn't taken. Hah. Which makes this whole thing pretty annoying! 

I should start obsessing about our (non-DVC) trip to Disney in 39 days.


----------



## jsand99

Day 10 here.  Day 30 will fall right in the middle of our Disney trip.  It would be pretty awesome to find out we got the contract while we're there.


----------



## missbecca

Missbecca---$148-$17001-110-PVB-Mar-0/18, 26/19, 110/20- sent 3/6, passed 3/19

13 days of ROFR anxiety, but just got word that we passed!  Hoping to see more of us passing through today too!!!


----------



## jsand99

missbecca said:


> Missbecca---$148-$17001-110-PVB-Mar-0/18, 26/19, 110/20- sent 3/6, passed 3/19
> 
> 13 days of ROFR anxiety, but just word that we passed!  Hoping to see more of us passing through today too!!!



Wow 13 days! Congratulations!


----------



## missbecca

jsand99 said:


> Wow 13 days! Congratulations!



Thank you!


----------



## JereMary

Moocabn2258 said:


> So, I really thought I was going to have patience with this waiting game. However, yesterday I saw the handful of contracts that passed in 2 weeks or less in the last round and then I got antsy!  And now I'm obsessing.....we're only on day 7.


Yes!!!!! Trying not to think about it. We submitted on 3/11.


----------



## vanjust14

missbecca said:


> Missbecca---$148-$17001-110-PVB-Mar-0/18, 26/19, 110/20- sent 3/6, passed 3/19
> 
> 13 days of ROFR anxiety, but just got word that we passed!  Hoping to see more of us passing through today too!!!


Awesome, congrats!


----------



## H Velador

First time DVC owners here, we just received notice today that our Poly contract passed ROFR.

These boards have been an invaluable tool in researching DVC, so thanks to all that helped answer my questions.

H Velador---$142-$23,330-160-PVB-June-0/18, 0/19, 160/20- sent 3/5, passed 3/19


----------



## Rush

Moocabn2258 said:


> So, I really thought I was going to have patience with this waiting game. However, yesterday I saw the handful of contracts that passed in 2 weeks or less in the last round and then I got antsy!  And now I'm obsessing.....we're only on day 7.


That makes 2 of us!  Day 8 and counting.


----------



## missbecca

H Velador said:


> First time DVC owners here, we just received notice today that our Poly contract passed ROFR.
> 
> These boards have been an invaluable tool in researching DVC, so thanks to all that helped answer my questions.
> 
> H Velador---$142-$23,330-160-PVB-June-0/18, 0/19, 160/20- sent 3/5, passed 3/19



Hey we’re new neighbors- Our Polynesian contract passed today too!  Congratulations!


----------



## H Velador

missbecca said:


> Hey we’re new neighbors- Our Polynesian contract passed today too!  Congratulations!



Indeed!  Noticed how our contracts were sent a day apart and we both received the great news today!  Congrats are in order!


----------



## Bobb_o

Bobb_o---$115-$15208-120-AKV-Sep-0/18, 120/19, 120/20- sent 3/19


----------



## Xalthon

Looks like the Drunken Monkey was moving through the stack of Poly's today because we passed as well!

Xalthon---$150-$16231-100-PVB-Dec-0/18, 100/19, 100/20- sent 3/5, passed 3/19


----------



## missbecca

Xalthon said:


> Looks like the Drunken Monkey was moving through the stack of Poly's today because we passed as well!
> 
> Xalthon---$150-$16231-100-PVB-Dec-0/18, 100/19, 100/20- sent 3/5, passed 3/19



Woohoo!  Howdy neighbor!  Fellow first time buyer as well!


----------



## Xalthon

missbecca said:


> Woohoo!  Howdy neighbor!  Fellow first time buyer as well!



Thanks, neighbor!


----------



## jsand99

jsand99---$109-$14572-120-AKV-Feb-0/18, 120/19, 120/20, 120/21- sent 3/10, passed 3/19

Woohoo!! Didn't expect to hear this soon!  Third time was a charm!!!


----------



## Rush

jsand99 said:


> jsand99---$109-$14572-120-AKV-Feb-0/18, 120/19, 120/20, 120/21- sent 3/10, passed 3/19
> 
> Woohoo!! Didn't expect to hear this soon!  Third time was a charm!!!


9 days?? Oh, now you are just testing my nerves for sure!

Congrats!!!


----------



## missbecca

jsand99 said:


> jsand99---$109-$14572-120-AKV-Feb-0/18, 120/19, 120/20, 120/21- sent 3/10, passed 3/19
> 
> Woohoo!! Didn't expect to hear this soon!  Third time was a charm!!!


Congratulations!


----------



## jsand99

Rush said:


> 9 days?? Oh, now you are just testing my nerves for sure!
> 
> Congrats!!!



Yes 9 days! It's hard to believe since my first try that was taken back in December took 42 days and the one in taken in February took 31.  Hoping you hear some good news soon!!


----------



## jsand99

missbecca said:


> Congratulations!



Thank you!


----------



## Bobb_o

jsand99 said:


> jsand99---$109-$14572-120-AKV-Feb-0/18, 120/19, 120/20, 120/21- sent 3/10, passed 3/19
> 
> Woohoo!! Didn't expect to hear this soon!  Third time was a charm!!!


 Looks like I overpaid by $720  but at least this looks like mine should pass


----------



## HappilyEverAfter2007

jsand99 said:


> jsand99---$109-$14572-120-AKV-Feb-0/18, 120/19, 120/20, 120/21- sent 3/10, passed 3/19
> 
> Woohoo!! Didn't expect to hear this soon!  Third time was a charm!!!



Yippee!!!! 120 AKV DVC’r here as well. We are just waiting on the contract documents still!!!! Day 14 of waiting....Congrats on snagging the third one. Glad it finally paid off for you!


----------



## MB333

MB333---$100-$22306-200-BRV@WL-Dec-105/18, 200/19, 200/20- sent 3/7, passed 3/19

Only 12 Day! So excited and grateful.  Thank you to this wonderful message board for all the great info and support.


----------



## RamblinWreck

Very happy for all of you in this fresh wave of contracts that are passing so quickly!

I’m also very jealous as I sit here on day 20....


----------



## Chrisizzle

Chrisizzle---$149-$16120-100-BLT-Sep-0/17, 0/18, 100/19, 100/20- sent 3/9, passed 3/19

10 days and approved. Happy to join the club.


----------



## ArcticTeacher

arcticteacher---$89-$11113-115-AUL-Feb-0/18, 116/19, 0/20, 115/21- sent 3/14


----------



## JBrad77301

Jbrad77301---$120-$29369-225-BWV-Sep-0/18, 448/19, 225/20-Delayed close- sent 3/5, passed 3/19

Finally got one! First time club members!


----------



## mrsap

To everyone who passed yesterday
*WELCOME HOME!!*


----------



## JV63

Quick turnaround by Disney, yay 

JV63---$102-$5525-50-OKW-Feb-0/18, 1/19, 50/20, 50/21- sent 3/11, passed 3/19


----------



## clutter

clutter---$120-$6725-50-AKV-Aug-0/18, 27/19, 50/20- sent 3/11, passed 3/19


My addonitis itch has been scratched!!!!!!!!!!!!

This contract literally became available 2 days after I reached out to the broker.  Perfect size (I would have liked a little smaller one, but who's going to complain about too many points?), perfect use year.  YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JereMary

jsand99 said:


> jsand99---$109-$14572-120-AKV-Feb-0/18, 120/19, 120/20, 120/21- sent 3/10, passed 3/19
> 
> Woohoo!! Didn't expect to hear this soon!  Third time was a charm!!!


This gives me a lot of hope!!! We're on our third try for AKL right now. Sent ours on 3/11. Dare I hope to get some good news today????


----------



## jamie3631

We passed! I just got word, so I'm assuming it passed yesterday!

*jamie3631---$100-$17443-160-AKV-Feb-0/17, 0/18, 122/19, 160/20- sent 3/7, passed 3/19*

I am so shocked as I assumed Disney would take it due to the low price point. Also, we are only paying 1/2 of the dues on the 2019 points, not the full dues. Disney really is the Drunken Monkey. This is our second attempt this year for AKL, and I took the advice of many others a few weeks back and figured I would try a really low one, and just be patient because they can't take them all. I'm so happy I took that advice. I have been on pins and needles, as I really assumed they would take this, particularly with the data from the other day showing February use years at AKL are taken quite a bit! 

Here is the one they took last month. Thank you Disney, I got a much better deal lol! We had deliberately put in a high offer, assuming it would pass and we would get in before the restrictions. Even our broker was shocked as he said he hadn't seen any taken that were near that price point, so he had been pretty positive it would pass. 
jpd0248---$113-$14110-120-AKV-Oct-0/17, 0/18, 0/19, 120/20- sent 1/17, taken 2/21

Thank you Disney lol! This is our second contract, is it too soon to start looking for my third? Haha, I think my husband would kill me! 

Good luck to those of you still waiting!


----------



## jsand99

JereMary said:


> This gives me a lot of hope!!! We're on our third try for AKL right now. Sent ours on 3/11. Dare I hope to get some good news today????



Hoping today is the day we become neighbors!!


----------



## Moocabn2258

Is it just me or does it seem like ROFR process is longer when they are going to take it? Seems like passes are faster these days but the takes are between 20-30 days?   

So excited for everyone who passed!  We submitted 3/12 so hoping this is a sign that we'll hear soon....but trying not to get my hopes up.


----------



## Moocabn2258

jamie3631 said:


> We passed! I just got word, so I'm assuming it passed yesterday!
> 
> *jamie3631---$100-$17443-160-AKV-Feb-0/17, 0/18, 122/19, 160/20- sent 3/7, passed 3/19*
> 
> I am so shocked as I assumed Disney would take it due to the low price point. Also, we are only paying 1/2 of the dues on the 2019 points, not the full dues. Disney really is the Drunken Monkey. This is our second attempt this year for AKL, and I took the advice of many others a few weeks back and figured I would try a really low one, and just be patient because they can't take them all. I'm so happy I took that advice. I have been on pins and needles, as I really assumed they would take this, particularly with the data from the other day showing February use years at AKL are taken quite a bit!
> 
> Here is the one they took last month. Thank you Disney, I got a much better deal lol! We had deliberately put in a high offer, assuming it would pass and we would get in before the restrictions. Even our broker was shocked as he said he hadn't seen any taken that were near that price point, so he had been pretty positive it would pass.
> jpd0248---$113-$14110-120-AKV-Oct-0/17, 0/18, 0/19, 120/20- sent 1/17, taken 2/21
> 
> Thank you Disney lol! This is our second contract, is it too soon to start looking for my third? Haha, I think my husband would kill me!
> 
> Good luck to those of you still waiting!


That is the most amazing deal! Congratulations. So excited for you....and just a tad bit jealous   Can't wait to hear back on ours.


----------



## mrsap

Moocabn2258 said:


> Is it just me or does it seem like ROFR process is longer when they are going to take it? Seems like passes are faster these days but the takes are between 20-30 days?
> 
> So excited for everyone who passed!  We submitted 3/12 so hoping this is a sign that we'll hear soon....but trying not to get my hopes up.



You would think they would want to let people know sooner than later that they’re taking it back so they can go ahead and make another offer!!!  The more offers we make, either way, the more money Disney makes! Why keep making us wait ?!?!


----------



## Rush

Moocabn2258 said:


> Is it just me or does it seem like ROFR process is longer when they are going to take it? Seems like passes are faster these days but the takes are between 20-30 days?
> 
> So excited for everyone who passed!  We submitted 3/12 so hoping this is a sign that we'll hear soon....but trying not to get my hopes up.


I don’t think it’s just you, I said the same thing to my wife the other day, so I don’t believe it’s a new trend.  Although, the passes have sure seemed to come down in the last couple of days. 

My concern, none of the recent passes have been at SSR, where we submitted, also on the 12th. Hopefully we both hear something soon!


----------



## jamie3631

Moocabn2258 said:


> Is it just me or does it seem like ROFR process is longer when they are going to take it? Seems like passes are faster these days but the takes are between 20-30 days?
> 
> So excited for everyone who passed!  We submitted 3/12 so hoping this is a sign that we'll hear soon....but trying not to get my hopes up.




Yes, this has always been my experience. We had two tries back in 2017, the first was taken at 29 days, the second one passed at 20 days. This time around our last one was taken last month at around 35 days, then we just passed yesterday/today (I was notified first thing this morning) after 12 days. I have very rarely seen a contract that is being taken where someone was notified under 21 days. Typically it's pushing the 25-30 day mark unfortunately. I don't know why they do that, but it seems to be their practice.


----------



## Moocabn2258

Rush said:


> I don’t think it’s just you, I said the same thing to my wife the other day, so I don’t believe it’s a new trend.  Although, the passes have sure seemed to come down in the last couple of days.
> 
> My concern, none of the recent passes have been at SSR, where we submitted, also on the 12th. Hopefully we both hear something soon!


Yes! Hoping for some good SSR vibes!


----------



## Moocabn2258

jamie3631 said:


> Yes, this has always been my experience. We had two tries back in 2017, the first was taken at 29 days, the second one passed at 20 days. This time around our last one was taken last month at around 35 days, then we just passed yesterday/today (I was notified first thing this morning) after 12 days. I have very rarely seen a contract that is being taken where someone was notified under 21 days. Typically it's pushing the 25-30 day mark unfortunately. I don't know why they do that, but it seems to be their practice.


Ugh it's torture.  Like just rip the band-aid and get it over with.  It's so hard because you just want to be able to jump in and submit another offer yet you have to be drawn out and wait.


----------



## wnielsen1

mrsap said:


> You would think they would want to let people know sooner than later that they’re taking it back so they can go ahead and make another offer!!!  The more offers we make, either way, the more money Disney makes! Why keep making us wait ?!?!



My guess is that contracts that are potentially going to be taken go through multiple levels of review.


----------



## Shannon G.

JBrad77301 said:


> Jbrad77301---$120-$29369-225-BWV-Sep-0/18, 448/19, 225/20-Delayed close- sent 3/5, passed 3/19
> 
> Finally got one! First time club members!



I’m so excited for you!  Welcome home!!  Good price and you didn’t have to suffer too long waiting to see if ROFR was waived. Nice!


----------



## JBrad77301

Shannon G. said:


> I’m so excited for you!  Welcome home!!  Good price and you didn’t have to suffer too long waiting to see if ROFR was waived. Nice!



Thanks so much! Ya we waited a lot longer on our previous attempt, just to have it taken. We are pretty excited! Good luck to everyone waiting!


----------



## disneymagicRN

Rush said:


> I don’t think it’s just you, I said the same thing to my wife the other day, so I don’t believe it’s a new trend.  Although, the passes have sure seemed to come down in the last couple of days.
> 
> My concern, none of the recent passes have been at SSR, where we submitted, also on the 12th. Hopefully we both hear something soon!



Maybe they haven't reviewed SSR contracts yet?  We are on day 28 of waiting to hear about our SSR contract.  I see all the other resorts coming through, either taken or passed, but nothing from the SSR contracts.  Hopefully they aren't taking them all....I'm getting frustrated.


----------



## mrsap

disneymagicRN said:


> Maybe they haven't reviewed SSR contracts yet?  We are on day 28 of waiting to hear about our SSR contract.  I see all the other resorts coming through, either taken or passed, but nothing from the SSR contracts.  Hopefully they aren't taking them all....I'm getting frustrated.



SSR here too. Day 20.


----------



## KPeterso

jamie3631 said:


> Yes, this has always been my experience. We had two tries back in 2017, the first was taken at 29 days, the second one passed at 20 days. This time around our last one was taken last month at around 35 days, then we just passed yesterday/today (I was notified first thing this morning) after 12 days. I have very rarely seen a contract that is being taken where someone was notified under 21 days. Typically it's pushing the 25-30 day mark unfortunately. I don't know why they do that, but it seems to be their practice.



It does seem like that, but my contract passed last month at 34 days. And deed is now recorded so it is completely final. I had been worried when it hit 30 days and my offer was on the lower side ($105 for 100 AKV points, Feb use year). My broker said that the "takes" go to a different person to send back and she knows as soon as she sees that name that it is being taken. Not sure if more needs to be done before they notify, but apparently they all come from 1 person.


----------



## motherof5

H Velador said:


> First time DVC owners here, we just received notice today that our Poly contract passed ROFR.
> 
> These boards have been an invaluable tool in researching DVC, so thanks to all that helped answer my questions.
> 
> H Velador---$142-$23,330-160-PVB-June-0/18, 0/19, 160/20- sent 3/5, passed 3/19


Congratulations


----------



## motherof5

was it a loaded contracted or stripped?  That's a great price.  Congratulations!


----------



## motherof5

Xalthon said:


> Looks like the Drunken Monkey was moving through the stack of Poly's today because we passed as well!
> 
> Xalthon---$150-$16231-100-PVB-Dec-0/18, 100/19, 100/20- sent 3/5, passed 3/19


Congratulations quick turn around time too!


----------



## vanjust14

jsand99 said:


> jsand99---$109-$14572-120-AKV-Feb-0/18, 120/19, 120/20, 120/21- sent 3/10, passed 3/19
> 
> Woohoo!! Didn't expect to hear this soon!  Third time was a charm!!!


Great news, congrats!!!


----------



## vanjust14

JBrad77301 said:


> Jbrad77301---$120-$29369-225-BWV-Sep-0/18, 448/19, 225/20-Delayed close- sent 3/5, passed 3/19
> 
> Finally got one! First time club members!



Congratulations!!!


----------



## striker1064

wnielsen1 said:


> My guess is that contracts that are potentially going to be taken go through multiple levels of review.



Yep, I've seen this speculated in the past as well, and it makes sense. There's probably a first review that's looking for something specific, and if a contract doesn't have whatever the drunken monkey wants, it passes. But if it is there, it heads to a whole team of drunken monkeys to take a closer look.


----------



## skippytx

I don't know if there's a better thread for this information, but I keep tabs on BLT and thought I'd share this information 

Since Jan 1, 2019 there have been 308 Deed transactions for BLT.  

43 have been deed changes that don't go through ROFR (filter for doc deed tax end at 1 to identify these), like deeds moving to trusts or children.
90 have been new sales of BLT from DVD to purchasers. (grantor DVD)
81 have been contracts taken in ROFR, or gone back to DVD somehow like foreclosure (grantee DVD)

Which leaves 94 resale contracts that have gone through out of 175, which is roughly 53%

I don't have the time to break down the number farther to filter out ROFR vs Foreclosure, or calculate cost per point and try to correlate that data further.  Just thought someone might find it interesting as BLT is one of those properties that DVD seems to ROFR quite a bit.


----------



## zordude

zordude---$101-$16650-160-AKV-Dec-0/17, 118/18, 160/19, 160/20- sent 3/18


----------



## Moocabn2258

disneymagicRN said:


> Maybe they haven't reviewed SSR contracts yet?  We are on day 28 of waiting to hear about our SSR contract.  I see all the other resorts coming through, either taken or passed, but nothing from the SSR contracts.  Hopefully they aren't taking them all....I'm getting frustrated.





mrsap said:


> SSR here too. Day 20.



Oh no! We're SSR, but just submitted last week on 3/12.  Hopefully they pick up that pile soon!


----------



## kenyoncad

striker1064 said:


> Yep, I've seen this speculated in the past as well, and it makes sense. There's probably a first review that's looking for something specific, and if a contract doesn't have whatever the drunken monkey wants, it passes. But if it is there, it heads to a whole team of drunken monkeys to take a closer look.



I'm looking to supply alcohol to this team of drunken monkeys.  Sound like there some money to be made, so I can buy more points.


----------



## Katie L

disneymagicRN said:


> Maybe they haven't reviewed SSR contracts yet?  We are on day 28 of waiting to hear about our SSR contract.  I see all the other resorts coming through, either taken or passed, but nothing from the SSR contracts.  Hopefully they aren't taking them all....I'm getting frustrated.



Only day 6 here - but if mine is in your pile, it's probably getting taken - so maybe that means yours will pass.  

I'd love to book a Jan 2020 trip, but if we get taken this time I'm not sure what we'll decide to do... I've been trying not to look at other contracts. Patience is a virtue, right?


----------



## carli_h

So we’re back in the game! Just submitted an asking price offer on a large SSR contract at a ridiculously low price and waiting on our contract. 

We submitted a VGF offer a few days ago, which was turned down. I have been watching SSR, BLT and VGF contracts since our BLT contract was taken. 

I will be amazed if the contract isn’t taken by Disney but it was such a steal we couldn’t help but try. I will post a string once the contract is sent to Disney. I sense another loooong wait!


----------



## JereMary

JereMary---$105-$22232-200-AKV-Jun-42/18, 58/19, 200/20- sent 3/11, passed 3/19

THIRD TIME WAS A CHARM!!!!!!
 Wishes do come true!


----------



## jsand99

JereMary said:


> JereMary---$105-$22232-200-AKV-Jun-42/18, 58/19, 200/20- sent 3/11, passed 3/19
> 
> THIRD TIME WAS A CHARM!!!!!!
> Wishes do come true!



Congratulations!!! Now we are officially neighbors lol!  And only 8 days!  I've been watching these ROFR posts for a while and don't remember so many contracts passing with such a short wait.


----------



## mrsap

JereMary said:


> JereMary---$105-$22232-200-AKV-Jun-42/18, 58/19, 200/20- sent 3/11, passed 3/19
> 
> THIRD TIME WAS A CHARM!!!!!!
> Wishes do come true!



So happy for you!!


----------



## missbecca

JereMary said:


> JereMary---$105-$22232-200-AKV-Jun-42/18, 58/19, 200/20- sent 3/11, passed 3/19
> 
> THIRD TIME WAS A CHARM!!!!!!
> Wishes do come true!


Congratulations!


----------



## ClarksDad

skippytx said:


> I don't know if there's a better thread for this information, but I keep tabs on BLT and thought I'd share this information
> 
> Since Jan 1, 2019 there have been 308 Deed transactions for BLT.
> 
> 43 have been deed changes that don't go through ROFR (filter for doc deed tax end at 1 to identify these), like deeds moving to trusts or children.
> 90 have been new sales of BLT from DVD to purchasers. (grantor DVD)
> 81 have been contracts taken in ROFR, or gone back to DVD somehow like foreclosure (grantee DVD)
> 
> Which leaves 94 resale contracts that have gone through out of 175, which is roughly 53%
> 
> I don't have the time to break down the number farther to filter out ROFR vs Foreclosure, or calculate cost per point and try to correlate that data further.  Just thought someone might find it interesting as BLT is one of those properties that DVD seems to ROFR quite a bit.




I've heard too the ROFR rate at BLT is pretty high. I'm almost sure this will pass based on price alone, but no one knows what else DVD considers. It was time to add on and I deliberately went as high as I could to avoid ROFR while I'm still waiting on the wait list (for fewer points direct). Hoping the timing is such, I get both and have enough BLT points between the Direct and non-direct contract for a good trip in 2022.

clarksdad---$170-$11379-60-BLT-Dec-0/18, 60/19, 60/20- sent 3/20


----------



## Katie L

jsand99 said:


> Congratulations!!! Now we are officially neighbors lol!  And only 8 days!  I've been watching these ROFR posts for a while and don't remember so many contracts passing with such a short wait.



Maybe the monkey ran out of money...


----------



## wnielsen1

Katie L said:


> Maybe the monkey ran out of money...



That's no joke, we are coming up on the end of a quarter!


----------



## JereMary

jsand99 said:


> Congratulations!!! Now we are officially neighbors lol!  And only 8 days!  I've been watching these ROFR posts for a while and don't remember so many contracts passing with such a short wait.


I was shocked! Both of my last two attempts went over 30 days.


----------



## JereMary

Katie L said:


> Maybe the monkey ran out of money...


----------



## disneymagicRN

Katie L said:


> Only day 6 here - but if mine is in your pile, it's probably getting taken - so maybe that means yours will pass.
> 
> I'd love to book a Jan 2020 trip, but if we get taken this time I'm not sure what we'll decide to do... I've been trying not to look at other contracts. Patience is a virtue, right?



I'm trying to book a trip for end of September.  We need a one or two bedroom though, so lots is still open.  Sometimes being a family of 6 comes in handy .  I booked a cash room just in case my DVC stuff doesn't come through in time.  Fx for everyone waiting!


----------



## LynzyLady2019

LynzyLady2019---$100-$17280-160-AKV-Jun-0/18, 32/19, 160/20- sent 2/26

This is incredibly nerve racking, watching other folks with very similar prices and points get passed within a few days. It feels like that means they are going to take ours


----------



## heynowirv

Day 22


----------



## HappilyEverAfter2007

JereMary said:


> JereMary---$105-$22232-200-AKV-Jun-42/18, 58/19, 200/20- sent 3/11, passed 3/19
> 
> THIRD TIME WAS A CHARM!!!!!!
> Wishes do come true!



Woooohoo!!! All of these AKV neighbors . So very glad to hear you passed! Now you get to join the torture of waiting on your title docs. Hope you don’t also have First America Title. Sigh...


----------



## JereMary

HappilyEverAfter2007 said:


> Woooohoo!!! All of these AKV neighbors . So very glad to hear you passed! Now you get to join the torture of waiting on your title docs. Hope you don’t also have First America Title. Sigh...


We have Mason Title


----------



## ThinkBelieveDream&Dare

JereMary said:


> JereMary---$105-$22232-200-AKV-Jun-42/18, 58/19, 200/20- sent 3/11, passed 3/19
> 
> THIRD TIME WAS A CHARM!!!!!!
> Wishes do come true!



Congratulations neighbour


----------



## ThinkBelieveDream&Dare

HappilyEverAfter2007 said:


> Woooohoo!!! All of these AKV neighbors . So very glad to hear you passed! Now you get to join the torture of waiting on your title docs. Hope you don’t also have First America Title. Sigh...



Another AKV success   hello neighbour  hope you don't have to wait too long for your closing 

Another neighbour


----------



## jendujka

LynzyLady2019 said:


> LynzyLady2019---$100-$17280-160-AKV-Jun-0/18, 32/19, 160/20- sent 2/26
> 
> This is incredibly nerve racking, watching other folks with very similar prices and points get passed within a few days. It feels like that means they are going to take ours



Mine will get taken first!

jendujka---$95-$31614-300-AKV-Dec-393/18, 300/19, 300/20- sent 2/25


----------



## HappilyEverAfter2007

ThinkBelieveDream&Dare said:


> Another AKV success   hello neighbour  hope you don't have to wait too long for your closing
> 
> Another neighbour



Thank you! This is almost as torturous as ROFR! Thankfully with a Dec UY we still have time to bank those 18 points before cut off.


----------



## mlittig

JereMary said:


> We have Mason Title



Mason Title is awesome, JereMary so you should be all set  Congrats and welcome home


----------



## ThinkBelieveDream&Dare

jendujka said:


> Mine will get taken first!
> 
> jendujka---$95-$31614-300-AKV-Dec-393/18, 300/19, 300/20- sent 2/25



@jendujka I sincerely hope you're wrong and that it sails through quickly for you - we're also AKV Dec UY sooo hi   potential neighbour, here's some positivity pixie dust for you


----------



## jsand99

JereMary said:


> We have Mason Title



We also have Mason Title.  I've read a lot of good things about them.


----------



## vanjust14

JereMary said:


> JereMary---$105-$22232-200-AKV-Jun-42/18, 58/19, 200/20- sent 3/11, passed 3/19
> 
> THIRD TIME WAS A CHARM!!!!!!
> Wishes do come true!



Yay, so happy for you!  We are neighbors


----------



## heynowirv

Day 23 ,still waiting


----------



## grubens

Day 17, still waiting and hoping those who say the purchase recommendation is simply getting all the required approvals are wrong.


----------



## bebec22

Day 23 here too. My poor daughter has been so sick with the flu for the past few days. It’s taken my mind off of the wait and made me realize there’s far more important things than passing ROFR. Helped me put things into perspective. I’ll still be bummed if it’s taken but if it is we’ll just try again!


----------



## heynowirv

bebec22 said:


> Day 23 here too. My poor daughter has been so sick with the flu for the past few days. It’s taken my mind off of the wait and made me realize there’s far more important things than passing ROFR. Helped me put things into perspective. I’ll still be bummed if it’s taken but if it is we’ll just try again!


You've got the right idea Bec, I hope she's doing better.


----------



## blueant315

jsand99 said:


> We also have Mason Title.  I've read a lot of good things about them.


Mason Title has been great for us!  We passed ROFR on 3/8, received closing docs on 3/11 and closed 3/20.  I think we probably could have closed sooner, but the seller has taken over a week to return both the accepted contract and the closing documents.  Marcelo has been our contact and he's been excellent - I hope you have a similar experience!


----------



## JereMary

jendujka said:


> Mine will get taken first!
> 
> jendujka---$95-$31614-300-AKV-Dec-393/18, 300/19, 300/20- sent 2/25


I hope it doesn't! I've seen a couple at your price point make it through. Hang in there!


----------



## jendujka

JereMary said:


> I hope it doesn't! I've seen a couple at your price point make it through. Hang in there!



I’m hoping for the best and preparing for the worst.


----------



## jsand99

blueant315 said:


> Mason Title has been great for us!  We passed ROFR on 3/8, received closing docs on 3/11 and closed 3/20.  I think we probably could have closed sooner, but the seller has taken over a week to return both the accepted contract and the closing documents.  Marcelo has been our contact and he's been excellent - I hope you have a similar experience!



We passed ROFR on 3/19 and received closing documents from Mason Title yesterday so things seem to be moving quickly.  I immediately got everything in the mail so, depending on the seller, we may be closed next week.  How long did you have to wait after closing until you had your points in your account?


----------



## bebec22

heynowirv said:


> You've got the right idea Bec, I hope she's doing better.


She's doing much better today! Poor thing turned 3 on Tuesday and came down with the flu that night.  What a crappy birthday present.  I was hoping that her present would be a lifetime of Disney trips!


----------



## disneymagicRN

I'm on day 30 today.  So do I email the broker today, or wait until Monday?  Is there a chance to hear over the weekend at all?


----------



## mrsap

disneymagicRN said:


> I'm on day 30 today.  So do I email the broker today, or wait until Monday?  Is there a chance to hear over the weekend at all?



Definitely doesn’t hurt to send an email! Good luck!


----------



## Soniabel

Soniabel---$98-$12265-120-SSR-Mar-0/18, 120/19, 120/20- sent 3/19


----------



## heynowirv

bebec22 said:


> She's doing much better today! Poor thing turned 3 on Tuesday and came down with the flu that night.  What a crappy birthday present.  I was hoping that her present would be a lifetime of Disney trips!


Hopefully it will be and then her children's as well.


----------



## ArmyChaplain Matt

So mine was sent on 3/15 according to my broker e-mail, got another e-mail today saying a death certificate for one of the sellers was sent to Disney to complete ROFR file.  anyone ever experience this?  It's a fantastic deal on a loaded BWV and it's an international seller as well, on top of I guess selling due to a death.  Hate to hear that but wondered if anyone else has any experience.


----------



## carli_h

Carli_h---$80-$28720-350-SSR-Dec-134/18, 9/19, 350/20-18 points in holding- sent 3/22

Miracles do happen, so fingers crossed the drunken monkey gets hold of this contract!


----------



## heynowirv

Day 24 shhsh


----------



## ScubaCat

carli_h said:


> Carli_h---$80-$28720-350-SSR-Dec-134/18, 9/19, 350/20-18 points in holding- sent 3/22
> 
> Miracles do happen, so fingers crossed the drunken monkey gets hold of this contract!


Wow, good luck!  That'd be a record price for this era if it gets through, but you never know unless you try!


----------



## carli_h

ScubaCat said:


> Wow, good luck!  That'd be a record price for this era if it gets through, but you never know unless you try!



I know. We offered asking price and felt it was too low to ignore. We’re not in any hurry so doesn’t hurt to see what happens. Clearly the seller was desperate to sell the points. I know it’ll be the full 30 days+ and will be very surprised if it passes. I like the idea of trying out low $ contracts until something sticks.


----------



## sndral

jsand99 said:


> We passed ROFR on 3/19 and received closing documents from Mason Title yesterday so things seem to be moving quickly.  I immediately got everything in the mail so, depending on the seller, we may be closed next week.  How long did you have to wait after closing until you had your points in your account?


I’m at day 9 post closing. Contract appeared on the site last night, points aren’t loaded yet.
For info. on other’s waits join this thread 
https://www.disboards.com/threads/closing-time.3392820/page-230


----------



## Dracula

This one got through - like every other Aulani contract:

Dracula---$100-$11441-100-AUL-Oct-100/18, 100/19, 100/20-Subsidized- sent 3/7, passed 3/22


----------



## The Jackal

Dracula said:


> This one got through - like every other Aulani contract:
> 
> Dracula---$100-$11441-100-AUL-Oct-100/18, 100/19, 100/20-Subsidized- sent 3/7, passed 3/22


Nice subsidized contract.


----------



## pangyal

Pangyal---$102-$20454-180-AKV-Dec-0/17, 180/18, 180/19, 180/20- sent 2/20, taken 3/22

I wasn’t surprised. It honestly doesn’t bother me (even though this is the second try within the last few months and both were taken) since we already have a ton of AKL points. I’m willing to be patient and keep trying at a lower price point.


----------



## mrsap

pangyal said:


> Pangyal---$102-$20454-180-AKV-Dec-0/17, 180/18, 180/19, 180/20- sent 2/20, taken 3/22
> 
> I wasn’t surprised. It honestly doesn’t bother me (even though this is the second try within the last few months and both were taken) since we already have a ton of AKL points. I’m willing to be patient and keep trying at a lower price point.



Sorry it got taken.


----------



## ThinkBelieveDream&Dare

pangyal said:


> Pangyal---$102-$20454-180-AKV-Dec-0/17, 180/18, 180/19, 180/20- sent 2/20, taken 3/22
> 
> I wasn’t surprised. It honestly doesn’t bother me (even though this is the second try within the last few months and both were taken) since we already have a ton of AKL points. I’m willing to be patient and keep trying at a lower price point.



Sorry it didn't pass @pangyal , that would have been a fantastic contract, good luck for your next attempt


----------



## jendujka

carli_h said:


> I know. We offered asking price and felt it was too low to ignore. We’re not in any hurry so doesn’t hurt to see what happens. Clearly the seller was desperate to sell the points. I know it’ll be the full 30 days+ and will be very surprised if it passes. I like the idea of trying out low $ contracts until something sticks.


 
I’m with you. I expect that they’ll take this one, but I’m in no hurry.


----------



## ScubaCat

pangyal said:


> we already have a ton of AKL points


  


3rd time's a charm??


----------



## Cyberc1978

pangyal said:


> Pangyal---$102-$20454-180-AKV-Dec-0/17, 180/18, 180/19, 180/20- sent 2/20, taken 3/22
> 
> I wasn’t surprised. It honestly doesn’t bother me (even though this is the second try within the last few months and both were taken) since we already have a ton of AKL points. I’m willing to be patient and keep trying at a lower price point.



Sorry it got taken. Wonder if the new flexible use year thing will end up with more contracts being ROFR’ed.


----------



## Katie L

Cyberc1978 said:


> Sorry it got taken. Wonder if the new flexible use year thing will end up with more contracts being ROFR’ed.



Without a doubt. Now they can repackage the points in any configuration they want (break up a 500 point contract into 10 50-point contracts) and reassign the use year for the waiting buyer. 

I keep coming back to why have use year at all. But they do for members, even if they don’t for themselves anymore.


----------



## pangyal

Updated!

One week until a shiny new thread!


----------



## Xalthon

blueant315 said:


> Mason Title has been great for us!  We passed ROFR on 3/8, received closing docs on 3/11 and closed 3/20.  I think we probably could have closed sooner, but the seller has taken over a week to return both the accepted contract and the closing documents.  Marcelo has been our contact and he's been excellent - I hope you have a similar experience!



Newbie here who just passed ROFR this week.   But this above quote caught my eye, and I don't understand how you could have gotten closing documents 3 days after passing ROFR.  After passing ROFR, doesn't Disney have to go through the Estoppel process, which can take another 20 days?  Seems unlikely Disney could have completed that process *and *closing documents been pulled together in a matter of three days.  I'm just trying to understand because this doesn't match what I've been told otherwise.  Glad yours has moved fast for whatever reason!


----------



## hoppedupondisney

Hoppedupondisney---$95-$15850-150-OKW-Mar-0/18, 239/19, 150/20, 150/21- sent 3/22

This is our first attempt at buying dvc. Family of Disney nuts here who are keeping our fingers crossed!!  What do you guys think? Likely to pass or no?


----------



## DvcMomof2

Xalthon said:


> Newbie here who just passed ROFR this week.   But this above quote caught my eye, and I don't understand how you could have gotten closing documents 3 days after passing ROFR.  After passing ROFR, doesn't Disney have to go through the Estoppel process, which can take another 20 days?  Seems unlikely Disney could have completed that process *and *closing documents been pulled together in a matter of three days.  I'm just trying to understand because this doesn't match what I've been told otherwise.  Glad yours has moved fast for whatever reason!


Congrats on passing!
Estoppel seems to be moving fast these days.  We had ROFR waived 3/12 and had closing docs on 3/17 (a Sunday) through Jeffrey Sweet.  ROFR was only 12 days for us.   The closing thread has many other contracts going through fast as well.  We weren’t at all ready for it to be this fast so just sent the check today...


----------



## sndral

Xalthon said:


> Newbie here who just passed ROFR this week.   But this above quote caught my eye, and I don't understand how you could have gotten closing documents 3 days after passing ROFR.  After passing ROFR, doesn't Disney have to go through the Estoppel process, which can take another 20 days?  Seems unlikely Disney could have completed that process *and *closing documents been pulled together in a matter of three days.  I'm just trying to understand because this doesn't match what I've been told otherwise.  Glad yours has moved fast for whatever reason!


https://www.disboards.com/threads/closing-time.3392820/page-230 If you check this thread you’ll see a lot of contracts move from passing ROFR to closed & recorded pretty fast. The difference in timing seems to be dependent on the speed of the buyer & seller getting their doc.s back and which title company you are using - some title co.s move much faster than others.
A couple of years ago ‘estoppel’ after ROFR was a huge bottleneck lasting in some cases over a month, I wasn’t buying during that estoppel slow down, but remember reading about it. 
For the 3 resale contracts I’ve purchased in the last 7 years using 3 different title companies I’ve not experienced a significant delay due to estoppel once all documents have been received by the title company.


----------



## Xalthon

DvcMomof2 said:


> Congrats on passing!
> Estoppel seems to be moving fast these days.  We had ROFR waived 3/12 and had closing docs on 4/17 (a Sunday) through Jeffrey Sweet.  ROFR was only 12 days for us.   The closing thread has many other contracts going through fast as well.  We weren’t at all ready for it to be this fast so just sent the check today...



We are using Jeffrey Sweet too, so if our timing is consistent with yours (I assume you meant 3/17 instead of 4/17), we might get our closing documents tomorrow.  <fingers crossed>


----------



## motherof5

Mom2m&k said:


> I’ve been watching this post and holding our breath but found out today that we passed! This is an add on to our direct AKV points.
> Mom2m&k---$117-$9270-75-AKV-Feb-0/18, 0/19, 75/20, 75/21- sent 2/27, passed 3/12


Congratulations!


----------



## motherof5

JereMary said:


> This gives me a lot of hope!!! We're on our third try for AKL right now. Sent ours on 3/11. Dare I hope to get some good news today????


Congratulations.  I own at AKL and I love it so much I want more


----------



## motherof5

LynzyLady2019 said:


> LynzyLady2019---$100-$17280-160-AKV-Jun-0/18, 32/19, 160/20- sent 2/26
> 
> This is incredibly nerve racking, watching other folks with very similar prices and points get passed within a few days. It feels like that means they are going to take ours


Any word yet?


----------



## motherof5

ScubaCat said:


> Wow, good luck!  That'd be a record price for this era if it gets through, but you never know unless you try!


Can't wait to hear about this one.  So excited for buyer.


----------



## motherof5

Dracula said:


> This one got through - like every other Aulani contract:
> 
> Dracula---$100-$11441-100-AUL-Oct-100/18, 100/19, 100/20-Subsidized- sent 3/7, passed 3/22


Wow Subsidized don't see many of those!


----------



## Jason Heiss

Jason Heiss said:


> Jason Heiss---$69-$23713-300-HH-Mar-2/18, 300/19, 300/20- sent 12/15, taken 1/16
> Jason Heiss---$72-$24868-300-HH-Jun-121/18, 300/19, 300/20- sent 1/17



The second contract passed ROFR on 2/13.


----------



## ThinkBelieveDream&Dare

Jason Heiss said:


> The second contract passed ROFR on 2/13.



Glad you got one of them through @Jason Heiss  and pleased it was the one with extra points for 2018


----------



## DvcMomof2

Xalthon said:


> We are using Jeffrey Sweet too, so if our timing is consistent with yours (I assume you meant 3/17 instead of 4/17), we might get our closing documents tomorrow.  <fingers crossed>


Oops!  Yes I meant 3/17.  Good luck!
Jeffrey Sweet was closing company on our first contract also and they were fantastic!


----------



## Cyberc1978

Cyberc1978---$112-$18620-150-BWV-Jun-0/18, 300/19, 150/20- sent 3/13

Here we go again.


----------



## ThinkBelieveDream&Dare

Cyberc1978 said:


> Cyberc1978---$112-$18620-150-BWV-Jun-0/18, 300/19, 150/20- sent 3/13
> 
> Here we go again.



Good luck @Cyberc1978 hope it gets through


----------



## Cyberc1978

ThinkBelieveDream&Dare said:


> Good luck @Cyberc1978 hope it gets through



Thanks


----------



## LynzyLady2019

motherof5 said:


> Any word yet?



Nothing yet  
We've got radio silence.


----------



## amytaylor6

LynzyLady2019 said:


> Nothing yet
> We've got radio silence.


We are there with you...hoping for good news for you and for us!  The wait is excruciating, isn't it?! Sending Pixie Dust and positive energy your way!!

Our ROFR started on 2/25 for BCV. It was a great contract so I am worried they are taking it, especially with the long wait. This is our 2nd try....We lost a basically stripped BCV contract (pre-restrictions) last month after a long wait (i think it was 32 days). We made our offer on this one on 2/15 at full asking price but asked for the 2018 points to be banked. That took a little while so we received the contract via docusign on 2/20 and returned the signed contract and deposit immediately.

Not sure if my DH wants to try for a 3rd time. We recently purchased some direct PVB points so he suggested that maybe we will just stick with that if this one doesn't go through. Hoping to hear soon. Fingers crossed for good news!!


----------



## JereMary

Cyberc1978 said:


> Cyberc1978---$112-$18620-150-BWV-Jun-0/18, 300/19, 150/20- sent 3/13
> 
> Here we go again.


Good luck!


----------



## ray3127

hoppedupondisney said:


> What do you guys think?


I think you're going to begin obsessively checking this site and will soon be searching for additional contracts to add... if those things haven't occurred already 

Good luck!


----------



## ArmyChaplain Matt

ThinkBelieveDream&Dare said:


> Good luck @Cyberc1978 hope it gets through



Good luck, mine was sent on 3/15 and then the title company charged my escrow account on 3/21, so I'm hoping to hear something soon. Mine is international seller and a death of one of the selling party, so I'm hoping Disney passes based on those two!!!


----------



## princessbride6205

Cyberc1978 said:


> Cyberc1978---$112-$18620-150-BWV-Jun-0/18, 300/19, 150/20- sent 3/13
> 
> Here we go again.


Great contract!! Best of luck to you!

Still waiting on our small OKW add-on...Day 26...


----------



## DougEMG

Cyberc1978 said:


> Sorry it got taken. Wonder if the new flexible use year thing will end up with more contracts being ROFR’ed.



The lowest price offers can now be taken by DVC and repackaged to other UY.  So the chance of sneaking a low one through is going to drop.


----------



## DougEMG

Cyberc1978 said:


> Sorry it got taken. Wonder if the new flexible use year thing will end up with more contracts being ROFR’ed.



The lowest price offers can now be taken by DVC and repackaged to other UY.  So the chance of sneaking a low one through is going to drop.


----------



## ThinkBelieveDream&Dare

ArmyChaplain Matt said:


> Good luck, mine was sent on 3/15 and then the title company charged my escrow account on 3/21, so I'm hoping to hear something soon. Mine is international seller and a death of one of the selling party, so I'm hoping Disney passes based on those two!!!



Sad news about the seller @ArmyChaplain Matt - I hope Disney don't take too long making up their minds for both your sakes, and that they don't take it for yours. Good luck


----------



## motherof5

amytaylor6 said:


> We are there with you...hoping for good news for you and for us!  The wait is excruciating, isn't it?! Sending Pixie Dust and positive energy your way!!
> 
> Our ROFR started on 2/25 for BCV. It was a great contract so I am worried they are taking it, especially with the long wait. This is our 2nd try....We lost a basically stripped BCV contract (pre-restrictions) last month after a long wait (i think it was 32 days). We made our offer on this one on 2/15 at full asking price but asked for the 2018 points to be banked. That took a little while so we received the contract via docusign on 2/20 and returned the signed contract and deposit immediately.
> 
> Not sure if my DH wants to try for a 3rd time. We recently purchased some direct PVB points so he suggested that maybe we will just stick with that if this one doesn't go through. Hoping to hear soon. Fingers crossed for good news!!


Good luck to you both.  Hoping you have good news to share soon!


----------



## disneymagicRN

It's day 33...I emailed our broker on Saturday morning, so I am hoping to hear something today.  It seems like a lot of people are waiting to hear about their SSR contract.  What is this flexible use year thing that some people are mentioning?


----------



## wings91

wings91---$92-$9675-100-BRV@WL-Jun-0/18, 0/19, 16/20- sent 3/25  Seller credit 2020 dues for points used at closing ($616)

First add on contract, 250 @SSR last summer.


----------



## JereMary

ray3127 said:


> I think you're going to begin obsessively checking this site and will soon be searching for additional contracts to add... if those things haven't occurred already
> 
> Good luck!


Truer words have never been spoken!


----------



## DisneyJayP

DisneyJayP---$100-$17924-160-AKV-Oct-0/18, 320/19, 160/20- sent 3/1

3/25 - Still waiting to hear.


----------



## mrsap

25 Days...


----------



## bebec22

Day 27.  I'm assuming my contract will be taken. Hoping to hear soon because there's another contract out there that I'm interested in.  I'd like to be able to get the ball rolling again ASAP.


----------



## mrsap

bebec22 said:


> Day 27.  I'm assuming my contract will be taken. Hoping to hear soon because there's another contract out there that I'm interested in.  I'd like to be able to get the ball rolling again ASAP.



Same here, I check to see if it’s there every day! lol It’s horrible how they drag it out like this.


----------



## JereMary

DisneyJayP said:


> DisneyJayP---$100-$17924-160-AKV-Oct-0/18, 320/19, 160/20- sent 3/1
> 
> 3/25 - Still waiting to hear.


I really hope this passes!!!!


----------



## JereMary

bebec22 said:


> Day 27.  I'm assuming my contract will be taken. Hoping to hear soon because there's another contract out there that I'm interested in.  I'd like to be able to get the ball rolling again ASAP.


I think that's the worst part. I have no idea why it takes so long when they decide to buy it back. We went through that twice before finally passing on our third try. Good luck to you!


----------



## bebec22

mrsap said:


> Same here, I check to see if it’s there every day! lol It’s horrible how they drag it out like this.


There's actually 2 that I'm interested in.  Same amount of points but one is $9 more per point.  I'm almost tempted to go for that one since it might have a better chance of passing.  The other one is only $5 more per point that the contract I'm waiting on. Decisions, decisions...



JereMary said:


> I think that's the worst part. I have no idea why it takes so long when they decide to buy it back. We went through that twice before finally passing on our third try. Good luck to you!


It's probably to torture us and drive us towards buying direct.  I won't do it, nope.  I do plan on adding on direct (75 points) but I want to start off with more points so I can book a trip for next Feb.


----------



## Katie L

disneymagicRN said:


> It's day 33...I emailed our broker on Saturday morning, so I am hoping to hear something today.  It seems like a lot of people are waiting to hear about their SSR contract.  What is this flexible use year thing that some people are mentioning?



Disney changed the game again - essentially they can buy back one use year and resell it as a different use year. So if someone is waiting on a direct wait list for a June, they can buy an April and change it to June.


----------



## disneymagicRN

I HATE disney.  They took our contract.  And they took so damn long I've missed out on better contracts.
disneymagicrn---$95-$12843-120-SSR-Jun-0/17, 0/18, 187/19, 120/20- sent 2/20, taken 3/25


----------



## mrsap

disneymagicRN said:


> I HATE disney.  They took our contract.  And they took so damn long I've missed out on better contracts.
> disneymagicrn---$95-$12843-120-SSR-Jun-0/17, 0/18, 187/19, 120/20- sent 2/20, taken 3/25



Oh no. I’m sorry to hear this. I’ll assume I’m doomed. Hopefully the rest of us waiting on SSR will be put out of our misery today.


----------



## Katie L

disneymagicRN said:


> I HATE disney.  They took our contract.  And they took so damn long I've missed out on better contracts.
> disneymagicrn---$95-$12843-120-SSR-Jun-0/17, 0/18, 187/19, 120/20- sent 2/20, taken 3/25



Yep. They're going to take ours too. I'm not putting in another offer. Makes me sad.


----------



## LynzyLady2019

amytaylor6 said:


> We are there with you...hoping for good news for you and for us!  The wait is excruciating, isn't it?! Sending Pixie Dust and positive energy your way!!
> 
> Our ROFR started on 2/25 for BCV. It was a great contract so I am worried they are taking it, especially with the long wait. This is our 2nd try....We lost a basically stripped BCV contract (pre-restrictions) last month after a long wait (i think it was 32 days). We made our offer on this one on 2/15 at full asking price but asked for the 2018 points to be banked. That took a little while so we received the contract via docusign on 2/20 and returned the signed contract and deposit immediately.
> 
> Not sure if my DH wants to try for a 3rd time. We recently purchased some direct PVB points so he suggested that maybe we will just stick with that if this one doesn't go through. Hoping to hear soon. Fingers crossed for good news!!



This is so stressful! To the point that we are almost considering buying direct. But I know that is what they want and that we should stay strong and try again. I just wish there was some way to track where the contract is in the process with Disney so it doesn't feel so nebulous.


----------



## mrsap

For those that used DVC Resale, were you notified (either way) by email or phone call? Thanks!


----------



## Moocabn2258

mrsap said:


> Oh no. I’m sorry to hear this. I’ll assume I’m doomed. Hopefully the rest of us waiting on SSR will be put out of our misery today.


Oh no....I'm still putting out positive vibes for all of us at SSR!


----------



## TexasChick123

mrsap said:


> For those that used DVC Resale, were you notified (either way) by email or phone call? Thanks!



Email from DVCRM on my two that passed. When my contracts were taken, it depended on the broker whether I got an email or phone call.


----------



## mrsap

Moocabn2258 said:


> Oh no....I'm still putting out positive vibes for all of us at SSR!



Sorry!!!  I always try to stay positive, but after waiting 34 days last month for SSR, It’s hard to have high hopes. I feel like if it’s going to pass, it will be quick. I hope I am wrong, believe me, the waiting is terrible. I really don’t feel like going through another month of this, but I will most likely keep trying.


----------



## Moocabn2258

disneymagicRN said:


> I HATE disney.  They took our contract.  And they took so damn long I've missed out on better contracts.
> disneymagicrn---$95-$12843-120-SSR-Jun-0/17, 0/18, 187/19, 120/20- sent 2/20, taken 3/25


We're waiting to hear on SSR too.  That stinks!  Though I'm sure the right contract will come along.  We're looking to book a Feb vacation, though not at our home resort. 2BDR so I have a little time until the July 7 month window. I know it gets tight but hoping we can get in before then.


----------



## TexasChick123

disneymagicRN said:


> I HATE disney.  They took our contract.  And they took so damn long I've missed out on better contracts.
> disneymagicrn---$95-$12843-120-SSR-Jun-0/17, 0/18, 187/19, 120/20- sent 2/20, taken 3/25



I’m so sorry. I’ve been there. One will get through. Just keep offering what you think is fair. Once they finish clearing their backlogged wait lists, I bet a lot more will make it through.


----------



## Katie L

mrsap said:


> Sorry!!!  I always try to stay positive, but after waiting 34 days last month for SSR, It’s hard to have high hopes. I feel like if it’s going to pass, it will be quick. I hope I am wrong, believe me, the waiting is terrible. I really don’t feel like going through another month of this, but I will most likely keep trying.



I think the fact that NO ONE has heard on SSR for over a week means they aren't taking them ALL.


----------



## Moocabn2258

mrsap said:


> Sorry!!!  I always try to stay positive, but after waiting 34 days last month for SSR, It’s hard to have high hopes. I feel like if it’s going to pass, it will be quick. I hope I am wrong, believe me, the waiting is terrible. I really don’t feel like going through another month of this, but I will most likely keep trying.


One has to pass eventually! They can't take them all. I'm hoping tomorrow is another round of good news!


----------



## mrsap

Katie L said:


> I think the fact that NO ONE has heard on SSR for over a week means they aren't taking them ALL.



 Here’s to good luck for everyone waiting!!!!! My fingers are crossed tight!!!!!!


----------



## Katie L

mrsap said:


> Here’s to good luck for everyone waiting!!!!! My fingers are crossed tight!!!!!!



With the new policy on use years, I think I'm doomed. But I guess who knows.


----------



## SimbaAndSparkles

mrsap said:


> For those that used DVC Resale, were you notified (either way) by email or phone call? Thanks!


DVC Resale called me when our BLT contract was taken. I got the call around 9am on a Friday. When our BRV contract passed, we got an email from them. Pixie dust to you!!


----------



## mrsap

SimbaAndSparkles said:


> DVC Resale called me when our BLT contract was taken. I got the call around 9am on a Friday. When our BRV contract passed, we got an email from them. Pixie dust to you!!



Thank you!!! Ughh getting anxious about the phone ringing now!


----------



## Figment2001

AKV 100 Points $116pp 0/18 100/19 100/20 Sent 3/19 

About a week in...hoping I'm lucky and get an early response like some here.


----------



## JereMary

bebec22 said:


> There's actually 2 that I'm interested in.  Same amount of points but one is $9 more per point.  I'm almost tempted to go for that one since it might have a better chance of passing.  The other one is only $5 more per point that the contract I'm waiting on. Decisions, decisions...
> 
> 
> It's probably to torture us and drive us towards buying direct.  I won't do it, nope.  I do plan on adding on direct (75 points) but I want to start off with more points so I can book a trip for next Feb.



Hang in there. My first two were taken. The one that went through was actually $1 per point cheaper than the one they took. When talking with the broker, I asked if I should offer more because, like you, I had been burned by the ROFR monster, and he wisely suggested I just offer the asking price. If you're not in a hurry for points, then wait them out. If not this contract, then another. They can't take them all!


----------



## Linda Goudailler

JereMary said:


> I think that's the worst part. I have no idea why it takes so long when they decide to buy it back. We went through that twice before finally passing on our third try. Good luck to you!


Day 32! AKV June 100 pts/no points til 2020/$106/pt   Broker hasn't heard anything. If it takes this long does that mean it's probably going to be taken?


----------



## Figment2001

Linda Goudailler said:


> Day 32! AKV June 100 pts/no points til 2020/$106/pt   Broker hasn't heard anything. If it takes this long does that mean it's probably going to be taken?



Good luck @Linda Goudailler . Hoping you get some good news very soon!


----------



## ScubaCat

Figment2001 said:


> AKV 100 Points $116pp 0/18 100/19 100/20 Sent 3/19
> 
> About a week in...hoping I'm lucky and get an early response like some here.


Could you please reformat that with the link in post #1 so it can go on the list?  Thanks


----------



## Figment2001

ScubaCat said:


> Could you please reformat that with the link in post #1 so it can go on the list?  Thanks



Oops, here it is!

Figment2001---$116-$12854-100-AKV-Sep-0/17, 0/18, 100/19, 100/20- sent 3/19


----------



## KPeterso

Linda Goudailler said:


> Day 32! AKV June 100 pts/no points til 2020/$106/pt   Broker hasn't heard anything. If it takes this long does that mean it's probably going to be taken?



Not necessarily. My recent AKV purchase took 34 days at $105 per point, 100 points, Feb use year. And it did pass. I did follow up with my broker the night before and she called me the next morning to give me the good news. And I am now officially closed and the deed recorded.


----------



## DisneyJayP

Figment2001 said:


> AKV 100 Points $116pp 0/18 100/19 100/20 Sent 3/19
> 
> About a week in...hoping I'm lucky and get an early response like some here.


Wishing you luck!!!  We are still waiting. Hope yours goes thru.


----------



## Figment2001

As I wait for my ROFR decision, I thought I'd share some resale insight from my DVC Guide from whom I almost bought direct points. However, please take this with a grain of salt as I am not sure how knowledgable DVC guides are about the ROFR process.

My guide told me over the weekend in a phone call that he believes Disney will slow down their buy backs when Riviera is available for purchase. His theory, which could be completely wrong, is that their will be less demand for the other resorts during the first several months of Riviera direct sales due to its forecasted popularity. Therefore, less buy backs.

I have caveated this theory multiple times because it's not clear to me at all that he knows anything about the internals of the ROFR process. DVC Resale Market reported that February was their highest buy back month ever. So it's quite possible he knows nothing at all. But he did seem confident that my resale contract would sail through ROFR. Not sure why...

Is it possible that buy backs will slow down a bit when Riviera is available for purchase? It's possible.

Are we all crazy for trying to figure out what determines which contracts are bought back and which aren't? Definitely.


----------



## disneymagicRN

Ugh, we put another offer in already.  Waiting to hear if it's accepted.  I loathe myself right now lol.  



Figment2001 said:


> As I wait for my ROFR decision, I thought I'd share some resale insight from my DVC Guide from whom I almost bought direct points. However, please take this with a grain of salt as I am not sure how knowledgable DVC guides are about the ROFR process.
> 
> My guide told me over the weekend in a phone call that he believes Disney will slow down their buy backs when Riviera is available for purchase. His theory, which could be completely wrong, is that their will be less demand for the other resorts during the first several months of Riviera direct sales due to its forecasted popularity. Therefore, less buy backs.
> 
> I have caveated this theory multiple times because it's not clear to me at all that he knows anything about the internals of the ROFR process. DVC Resale Market reported that February was their highest buy back month ever. So it's quite possible he knows nothing at all. But he did seem confident that my resale contract would sail through ROFR. Not sure why...
> 
> Is it possible that buy backs will slow down a bit when Riviera is available for purchase? It's possible.
> 
> Are we all crazy for trying to figure out what determines which contracts are bought back and which aren't? Definitely.



I hope you are right.  If this contract does not work out for is, I am inclined to keep myself richer instead of forking it over to Disney.


----------



## Katie L

disneymagicRN said:


> I hope you are right. If this contract does not work out for is, I am inclined to keep myself richer instead of forking it over to Disney.



Have you seen that meme? A picture of the MK castle with the words "A people trap. Set by a mouse."


----------



## disneymagicRN

Katie L said:


> Have you seen that meme? A picture of the MK castle with the words "A people trap. Set by a mouse."


It's probably my picture in the trap 

ETA, our second offer was accepted.  I'll update with the string once it goes to "the trap" lol.


----------



## Figment2001

disneymagicRN said:


> It's probably my picture in the trap
> 
> ETA, our second offer was accepted.  I'll update with the string once it goes to "the trap" lol.



Congrats on your contract!


----------



## C Von Schweetz

Hello! Playing this waiting game... super excited first time buyer.

C Von Schweetz---$92-$14380-150-BRV@WL-Dec-0/17, 0/18, 0/19, 150/20- sent 3/13


----------



## heynowirv

Day 27 here.Not feeling very hopeful.


----------



## GoofyCoaster

I hear you, heynowirv. Day 12 here. Waiting. Just me and the crickets. Can’t imagine waiting another 15+

And to make the day *even* better, I was outbid on a multioffer BCV contract.


----------



## wings91

C Von Schweetz said:


> Hello! Playing this waiting game... super excited first time buyer.
> 
> C Von Schweetz---$92-$14380-150-BRV@WL-Dec-0/17, 0/18, 0/19, 150/20- sent 3/13



Good luck!  Same price/pt I paid for a Boulder Ridge, just submitted today.  Mine was super stripped, June with 0 this year, and only 16 in 2020.  I like our chances, I see very few buybacks there when searching though the ROFL data here.


----------



## Figment2001

GoofyCoaster said:


> I hear you, heynowirv. Day 12 here. Waiting. Just me and the crickets. Can’t imagine waiting another 15+
> 
> And to make the day *even* better, I was outbid on a multioffer BCV contract.



Sorry the BCV contract got away from you. Hope you find another one that fits your needs!


----------



## blueant315

Xalthon said:


> Newbie here who just passed ROFR this week.   But this above quote caught my eye, and I don't understand how you could have gotten closing documents 3 days after passing ROFR.  After passing ROFR, doesn't Disney have to go through the Estoppel process, which can take another 20 days?  Seems unlikely Disney could have completed that process *and *closing documents been pulled together in a matter of three days.  I'm just trying to understand because this doesn't match what I've been told otherwise.  Glad yours has moved fast for whatever reason!


Not sure - I'm a newbie myself.  But I'm grateful everything's moved through so well.  Good luck - I hope you have a similar fortune!


----------



## Cyberc1978

As long as DVC have buyers for the expensive BCV they will continue to ROFR them. At some point that will drive up the resale prices even more.


----------



## mrsap

Day 26.  Good luck everyone


----------



## Moocabn2258

It's Tuesday everyone!  I'm feeling some passes coming today


----------



## mrsap

Moocabn2258 said:


> It's Tuesday everyone!  I'm feeling some passes coming today



I like your way of thinking!!!!


----------



## bebec22

Moocabn2258 said:


> It's Tuesday everyone!  I'm feeling some passes coming today


I would even be happy with a taken at this point.  I just want to hear something! Day 28...


----------



## ClosetDisMom

closetdismom---$162-$5280-30-BCV-Feb-0/18, 3/19, 27/20, 30/21- sent 3/26

Small contract; I probably paid too much... but I really wanted BCV and really only wanted 30 points...


----------



## ScubaCat

ClosetDisMom said:


> closetdismom---$162-$5280-30-BCV-Feb-0/18, 3/19, 27/20, 30/21- sent 3/26
> 
> Small contract; I probably paid too much... but I really wanted BCV and really only wanted 30 points...


Only 30 points at BCV?  Insanity!


----------



## hoppedupondisney

Seller just returned the signed offer so it’s actually being sent for ROFR today 3/26. Please don’t take it Disney!!


----------



## SimbaAndSparkles

C Von Schweetz said:


> Hello! Playing this waiting game... super excited first time buyer.
> 
> C Von Schweetz---$92-$14380-150-BRV@WL-Dec-0/17, 0/18, 0/19, 150/20- sent 3/13


Our BRV contract passed at $92/pp (250pts, stripped til 2020, June UY), so I'm feeling optimistic about your chances! Pixie dust for a short wait


----------



## SimbaAndSparkles

wings91 said:


> Good luck!  Same price/pt I paid for a Boulder Ridge, just submitted today.  Mine was super stripped, June with 0 this year, and only 16 in 2020.  I like our chances, I see very few buybacks there when searching though the ROFL data here.


Our BRV contract passed earlier this month at $92/pp, and I saw one pass a couple days later for $85/pp!! Don't think they're taking BRV at the moment. I'm no insider, but I expect that they're just not bothering with BRV right now since they're still not sold out of CCV. Of course you never know what that drunken monkey is going to do, but I'm optimistic for you!


----------



## Moocabn2258

OH MY GOSH OH MY GOSH!!!!! They're starting everyone!!!! We passed!!!!!!!!  They're working on the SSR pile today! I really hope the rest of you hear some news!


Moocabn2258---$100-$16495-150-SSR-Feb-0/18, 150/19, 150/20- sent 3/12, passed 3/26


----------



## mrsap

Moocabn2258 said:


> OH MY GOSH OH MY GOSH!!!!! They're starting everyone!!!! We passed!!!!!!!!  They're working on the SSR pile today! I really hope the rest of you hear some news!
> 
> 
> Moocabn2258---$100-$16495-150-SSR-Feb-0/18, 150/19, 150/20- sent 3/12, passed 3/26



Congrats!!!!!!!!! Did your broker tell you they’re working on SSR?


----------



## Moocabn2258

mrsap said:


> Congrats!!!!!!!!! Did your broker tell you they’re working on SSR?



Thank you! No, it's totally just my thoughts/observations. Seems as if they've been going by resort recently. Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## mrsap

Moocabn2258 said:


> Thank you! No, it's totally just my thoughts/observations. Seems as if they've been going by resort recently. Fingers crossed for you!



Thank you!!! I’m leaving my email open and not answering the phone if it rings lol


----------



## Rush

Moocabn2258 said:


> Thank you! No, it's totally just my thoughts/observations. Seems as if they've been going by resort recently. Fingers crossed for you!


I hope you are right!  We submitted the same day, 175 points, same price per point, same 2019/2020 point loading. Fingers getting sore they are crossed so tight! Congrats!


----------



## Figment2001

Moocabn2258 said:


> OH MY GOSH OH MY GOSH!!!!! They're starting everyone!!!! We passed!!!!!!!!  They're working on the SSR pile today! I really hope the rest of you hear some news!
> 
> 
> Moocabn2258---$100-$16495-150-SSR-Feb-0/18, 150/19, 150/20- sent 3/12, passed 3/26



Congrats!!! That’s such wonderful news. So many great memories ahead!


----------



## heynowirv

Day 28


----------



## Katie L

Moocabn2258 said:


> OH MY GOSH OH MY GOSH!!!!! They're starting everyone!!!! We passed!!!!!!!!  They're working on the SSR pile today! I really hope the rest of you hear some news!
> 
> 
> Moocabn2258---$100-$16495-150-SSR-Feb-0/18, 150/19, 150/20- sent 3/12, passed 3/26



Oh man. Now I'm getting nervous. We submitted the 14th. I really do think it's going to get taken. When we offered I expected a counter - and instead it was accepted. Who knows. I guess all I can do is cross my fingers.


----------



## ArmyChaplain Matt

day 11!!  BWV ugh, I'm hoping now that Riviera is selling, they'll stop taking them!!!!


----------



## Rush

Katie L said:


> Oh man. Now I'm getting nervous. We submitted the 14th. I really do think it's going to get taken. When we offered I expected a counter - and instead it was accepted. Who knows. I guess all I can do is cross my fingers.


We did the same, expecting a counter offer. When they didn’t we offered to pay $2 more per point to increase the chance of passing ROFR. I  don’t think anyone on the planet will object to you offering to pay more than they agreed to take. Just for future offers, but let’s hope you get your contract and don’t need that.


----------



## Katie L

Rush said:


> We did the same, expecting a counter offer. When they didn’t we offered to pay $2 more per point to increase the chance of passing ROFR. I  don’t think anyone on the planet will object to you offering to pay more than they agreed to take. Just for future offers, but let’s hope you get your contract and don’t need that.



Yep. Next time.  If there is one.


----------



## jlmarr

jlmarr---$94-$19555-200-BRV@WL-Sep-0/18, 122/19, 200/20-seller pays '19 MF- sent 3/6, passed 3/26

yay


----------



## Figment2001

jlmarr said:


> jlmarr---$94-$19555-200-BRV@WL-Sep-0/18, 122/19, 200/20-seller pays '19 MF- sent 3/6, passed 3/26
> 
> yay



Congrats! So many wonderful Disney memories ahead.


----------



## grubens

I'm curious, has anyone recently had their purchase get through ROFR (not get bought by Disney) past day 25?


----------



## KPeterso

grubens said:


> I'm curious, has anyone recently had their purchase get through ROFR (not get bought by Disney) past day 25?



Depends how recently. I did last month (submitted 1/9 and passed 2/12). 100 points AKV, Feb use year, 2019 pts available. $105 per point.


----------



## vanjust14

grubens said:


> I'm curious, has anyone recently had their purchase get through ROFR (not get bought by Disney) past day 25?



I passed on 2/11, which was day 28.  AKV


----------



## scooba

Moocabn2258 said:


> OH MY GOSH OH MY GOSH!!!!! They're starting everyone!!!! We passed!!!!!!!!  They're working on the SSR pile today! I really hope the rest of you hear some news!
> 
> Moocabn2258---$100-$16495-150-SSR-Feb-0/18, 150/19, 150/20- sent 3/12, passed 3/26



Yup, it looks like SSR day!

scooba---$105-$11625-100-SSR-Sep-0/18, 100/19, 100/20- sent 3/13, passed 3/26

Thanks to everyone who's contributed to this support group.  Now on to the next stage of waiting.

For the last two weeks, the thought that's been rolling around my head is that Tom Petty, who famously sang "The Waiting", was from Florida.  Discuss.


----------



## Figment2001

scooba said:


> Yup, it looks like SSR day!
> 
> scooba---$105-$11625-100-SSR-Sep-0/18, 100/19, 100/20- sent 3/13, passed 3/26
> 
> Thanks to everyone who's contributed to this support group.  Now on to the next stage of waiting.
> 
> For the last two weeks, the thought that's been rolling around my head is that Tom Petty, who famously sang "The Waiting", was from Florida.  Discuss.



Two weeks is not bad at all! Congrats! I'm officially one week in as of today (AKV). I think I can handle one more week...but 3 more weeks? Yikes!


----------



## Bobb_o

I'm also 7 days in. Just out of curiosity do decision from Disney come throughout the day or do they basically push out all the decision at once?


----------



## hoppedupondisney

Katie L said:


> Oh man. Now I'm getting nervous. We submitted the 14th. I really do think it's going to get taken. When we offered I expected a counter - and instead it was accepted. Who knows. I guess all I can do is cross my fingers.


Good luck!!


----------



## C Von Schweetz

So I see a few SSR have passed today Congrats! But I also saw 1 for BRV @WL... does that mean they're working on both of those resorts today? Just wondering if I could get lucky is all


----------



## Figment2001

C Von Schweetz said:


> So I see a few SSR have passed today Congrats! But I also saw 1 for BRV @WL... does that mean they're working on both of those resorts today? Just wondering if I could get lucky is all



Is it definitely the case that they only work on one resort at a time?


----------



## RamblinWreck

Figment2001 said:


> Is it definitely the case that they only work on one resort at a time?


I don't know, but it has definitely seemed that way as of late. I don't know about "one resort at a time" necessarily, but they seem to be doing batches of different resorts at a time.


----------



## carli_h

Sorry if this has been posted but just seen a Facebook post from a broker which states that they’ve been informed by Disney that the 30 day ROFR is just a guideline it’s no longer a limit. They were also informed that they can no longer contact Disney at 30 days to check the status of a contract.


----------



## crvetter

carli_h said:


> Sorry if this has been posted but just seen a Facebook post from a broker which states that they’ve been informed by Disney that the 30 day ROFR is just a guideline it’s no longer a limit. They were also informed that they can no longer contact Disney at 30 days to check the status of a contract.


This being reported and discussed on this thread, https://www.disboards.com/threads/new-rofr-guidelines.3741929/#post-60428290. Could you share which broker is reporting this? Also details on the impacts, if true, are being discussed, but will potentially make contracts that need delayed closings less attractive.


----------



## carli_h

crvetter said:


> This being reported and discussed on this thread, https://www.disboards.com/threads/new-rofr-guidelines.3741929/#post-60428290. Could you share which broker is reporting this? Also details on the impacts, if true, are being discussed, but will potentially make contracts that need delayed closings less attractive.



It was a lady I think she’s from Buy and Sell DVC, but could be wrong. It was posted on DVC Disney Vacation Club members Facebook page.


----------



## C Von Schweetz

C Von Schweetz said:


> C Von Schweetz---$92-$14380-150-BRV@WL-Dec-0/17, 0/18, 0/19, 150/20- sent 3/13





C Von Schweetz said:


> So I see a few SSR have passed today Congrats! But I also saw 1 for BRV @WL... does that mean they're working on both of those resorts today? Just wondering if I could get lucky is all



Omg! I did get lucky!!! Passed


----------



## Rush

Whoop whoop!  We passed! 

Rush---$100-$19278-175-SSR-Feb-0/18, 175/19, 175/20- sent 3/12, passed 3/26


----------



## Figment2001

Rush said:


> Whoop whoop!  We passed!
> 
> Rush---$100-$19278-175-SSR-Feb-0/18, 175/19, 175/20- sent 3/12, passed 3/26



Congrats! So many great Saratoga memories ahead! I love the water feature at the main Saratoga pool. So serene!


----------



## GoofyCoaster

GoofyCoaster---$149-$10789-66-BWV-Dec-66/18, 66/19, 66/20- sent 3/13, passed 3/26

Pricey for BWV, but we’re happy!


----------



## vanjust14

GoofyCoaster said:


> GoofyCoaster---$149-$10789-66-BWV-Dec-66/18, 66/19, 66/20- sent 3/13, passed 3/26
> 
> Pricey for BWV, but we’re happy!


Congrats!!!


----------



## GoofyCoaster

ClosetDisMom said:


> closetdismom---$162-$5280-30-BCV-Feb-0/18, 3/19, 27/20, 30/21- sent 3/26
> 
> Small contract; I probably paid too much... but I really wanted BCV and really only wanted 30 points...



Aha! You were the other bidder! I’m so glad another Disboard member got the sweet little BCV contract!! Wishing you all a quick ROFR pass and many happy vacations at BCV!!


----------



## hoppedupondisney

C Von Schweetz said:


> Omg! I did get lucky!!! Passed


Congrats!! I can’t wait to get that email!


----------



## princessbride6205

Congrats to the SSR and other folks!

Day 28 here waiting for a small OKW...


----------



## Pennyguy23

Pennyguy23---$155-$10250-60-VGF-Sep-0/17, 12/18, 60/19, 60/20- sent 3/25


----------



## Tiffany H

Tiffany H---$135-$23595-170-BLT-Mar-0/18, 0/19, 170/20, 170/21- sent 3/8


----------



## Shannon G.

GoofyCoaster said:


> GoofyCoaster---$149-$10789-66-BWV-Dec-66/18, 66/19, 66/20- sent 3/13, passed 3/26
> 
> Pricey for BWV, but we’re happy!



Congratulations!  You have lots of fun and happy memories ahead. BWV is my happy place. We’re currently waiting to hear on our BWV contract that was sent on 3/12.


----------



## Shannon G.

grubens said:


> I'm curious, has anyone recently had their purchase get through ROFR (not get bought by Disney) past day 25?



I passed on the 29th day in January


----------



## RamblinWreck

Pennyguy23 said:


> Pennyguy23---$155-$10250-60-VGF-Sep-0/17, 12/18, 60/19, 60/20- sent 3/25


Nice!

I saw that one and wanted to make an offer, but I’m still holding out hope that my 50 pointer might pass.


----------



## Bobb_o

@RamblinWreck What year did you get out?


----------



## GoofyCoaster

Shannon G. said:


> Congratulations!  You have lots of fun and happy memories ahead. BWV is my happy place. We’re currently waiting to hear on our BWV contract that was sent on 3/12.



Hopefully you’ll hear good news soon and we’ll be neighbors!


----------



## Cygnus 2112

Cygnus 2112 said:


> Just got an email saying our contract was sent over to His Mousejesty for review!



Received word today- we made it through! 11 months out for the Boardwalk will be helpful once SWGE opens. And for Food and Wine.


----------



## Figment2001

Cygnus 2112 said:


> Received word today- we made it through! 11 months out for the Boardwalk will be helpful once SWGE opens. And for Food and Wine.



Congrats! So exciting to see all of ROFR waivers today.


----------



## AaronEuth

AaronEuth---$152-$19578-120-BLT-Aug-0/17, 0/18, 218/19, 120/20-Seller Pays MF '18- sent 3/12, passed 3/26

Probably overpaid on a pure price per point basis, but it was the exact resort, use year, and number of points I was looking for.  I actually wanted a contract stripped of 2018/2019 in the high 130s range, as we don't plan on travelling until 2021 (child turns 4 in 2021); the free 2018 points banked into 2019 tipped the scales.  If I can rent out the 218 points successfully, that drives the cost per point way down to the lower 130s, so I'm pretty thrilled with it.


----------



## Shannon G.

Cygnus 2112 said:


> Received word today- we made it through! 11 months out for the Boardwalk will be helpful once SWGE opens. And for Food and Wine.



That’s excellent news!  Ours was submitted the day after yours for around the same price, so hopefully we’ll get good news soon!


----------



## RamblinWreck

Bobb_o said:


> @RamblinWreck What year did you get out?


I didn't exactly "get out" in the traditional sense. I dropped out and enlisted in the Marine Corps. It feels like a lifetime ago now, but it was only 2007.


----------



## RamblinWreck

Submitted 2/27.... it's now 3/27. 

Get with the program, Disney!


----------



## mrsap

RamblinWreck said:


> Submitted 2/27.... it's now 3/27.
> 
> Get with the program, Disney!



2/28 here.


----------



## bebec22

RamblinWreck said:


> Submitted 2/27.... it's now 3/27.
> 
> Get with the program, Disney!





mrsap said:


> 2/28 here.


2/26....


----------



## mrsap

bebec22 said:


> 2/26....



It’s hard to stay positive when contracts from 3/12 are passing and I’m still waiting.


----------



## Katie L

mrsap said:


> It’s hard to stay positive when contracts from 3/12 are passing and I’m still waiting.



The way I envision it is you likely did not "pass" on first review -it get's kicked up (or over?) to another group for review. You are less likely to pass,  I think, if you have that second review but it's not a done deal til you find out it's taken.


----------



## LynzyLady2019

mrsap said:


> It’s hard to stay positive when contracts from 3/12 are passing and I’m still waiting.



Mine was 2/26 as well and we are also still waiting. I'm getting super frustrated, I just want to move on to the next one so I wish they would just tell us something!


----------



## mrsap

Katie L said:


> The way I envision it is you likely did not "pass" on first review -it get's kicked up (or over?) to another group for review. You are less likely to pass,  I think, if you have that second review but it's not a done deal til you find out it's taken.



Thanks for the pep talk. I’ll try to stay positive...


----------



## amytaylor6

bebec22 said:


> 2/26....





RamblinWreck said:


> Submitted 2/27.... it's now 3/27.
> 
> Get with the program, Disney!





mrsap said:


> 2/28 here.





bebec22 said:


> 2/26....



2/25 here... I have heard they are running behind....? I am hoping that's the case rather than finding out we waited this long again to have them taken. Hang in there everyone...hopefully we will get good news soon! I am trying to be patient but it is tough!!


----------



## Moocabn2258

scooba said:


> Yup, it looks like SSR day!
> 
> scooba---$105-$11625-100-SSR-Sep-0/18, 100/19, 100/20- sent 3/13, passed 3/26
> 
> Thanks to everyone who's contributed to this support group.  Now on to the next stage of waiting.
> 
> For the last two weeks, the thought that's been rolling around my head is that Tom Petty, who famously sang "The Waiting", was from Florida.  Discuss.


Yay! So happy for you neighbor!


----------



## mrsap

amytaylor6 said:


> 2/25 here... I have heard they are running behind....? I am hoping that's the case rather than finding out we waited this long again to have them taken. Hang in there everyone...hopefully we will get good news soon! I am trying to be patient but it is tough!!



How far behind can they be if they’re on 3/12 already? 

I know, I know...Stay positive...,,,,,


----------



## bebec22

2 other contracts that I was interested in are gone.  Hopefully something else pops up around the time mine is taken (not feeling any optimism!) so I can get the ball rolling again ASAP.


----------



## Moocabn2258

Rush said:


> Whoop whoop!  We passed!
> 
> Rush---$100-$19278-175-SSR-Feb-0/18, 175/19, 175/20- sent 3/12, passed 3/26


So exciting! Loving all of our new neighbors


----------



## amytaylor6

mrsap said:


> How far behind can they be if they’re on 3/12 already?
> 
> I know, I know...Stay positive...,,,,,


I know.  Believe me, that is getting to me also....I am genuinely happy for all those passing but seeing the later dates pass makes me nervous.  I am trying not to give up hope although deep down I feel like it could be sad news.  But trying so hard to stay optimistic!


----------



## KPeterso

carli_h said:


> It was a lady I think she’s from Buy and Sell DVC, but could be wrong. It was posted on DVC Disney Vacation Club members Facebook page.



Yes it was the broker at Buy and Sell DVC. That is who I have bought through twice and become friends with. She talked me down during my ROFR last month (and it did pass at 34 days) when I was starting to get overly stressed about my resale purchase.


----------



## jendujka

bebec22 said:


> 2/26....



2/25 here - Officially 30 days today, I think. Waiting on AKV but I’m pretty much assuming that the odds are not in my favor.


----------



## Figment2001

jendujka said:


> 2/25 here - Officially 30 days today, I think. Waiting on AKV but I’m pretty much assuming that the odds are not in my favor.



$95pp is pretty low for AKL...but I'm rooting for you! You never know!


----------



## ArmyChaplain Matt

ArmyChaplain Matt said:


> ArmyChaplain Matt---$107-$17861-150-BWV-Jun-0/17, 0/18, 300/19, 150/20-international seller- sent 3/15


 
just got notification disney waived and we PASSED!!!!  IM STOKED!!!!


----------



## DduzDis

ArmyChaplain Matt said:


> just got notification disney waived and we PASSED!!!!  IM STOKED!!!!



Congratulations! and...Go Army!!   We are just waiting on our contract to be added to our account and points to load for a very similar BWV contract.

With an Int'l Seller, you might ask your closing co to request a tracking number for the return docs.  Our Seller is in Australia and it took more than 3 weeks for the docs to travel back.  That wait was worse than ROFR, but would have been easier with a tracking number.


----------



## hoppedupondisney

princessbride6205 said:


> Congrats to the SSR and other folks!
> 
> Day 28 here waiting for a small OKW...


We just had a 150pt contract sent to Disney yesterday for OKW ..fingers crossed for both of us..maybe see you there!


----------



## FRANKTSJR

ArmyChaplain Matt said:


> just got notification disney waived and we PASSED!!!!  IM STOKED!!!!


Wow, $107 per point! I'm waiting on 150 points BWV at $114 per point and thought it might be too low. Today is day 30 and haven't heard a word.


----------



## heynowirv

Day 29


----------



## ArmyChaplain Matt

FRANKTSJR said:


> Wow, $107 per point! I'm waiting on 150 points BWV at $114 per point and thought it might be too low. Today is day 30 and haven't heard a word.


 
keep positive. mine was an international seller and a death of one of the owners. probably had something to do with disney passing


----------



## jendujka

Figment2001 said:


> $95pp is pretty low for AKL...but I'm rooting for you! You never know!


 
I know. I’ve seen some pass in various locations, but I’ve been fairly certain from the beginning that they will take it! I love that resort so much, but I’m not ready to pay anymore than this for the size contract I would need there right now.


----------



## vanjust14

ArmyChaplain Matt said:


> just got notification disney waived and we PASSED!!!!  IM STOKED!!!!


 What a great price, congratulations!!


----------



## Cyberc1978

RamblinWreck said:


> Submitted 2/27.... it's now 3/27.
> 
> Get with the program, Disney!



There are no rules that says that Disney can’t take longer than 30 days. If they want to take 60 days they can. Iirc they have until the “close by date” to decide.


----------



## Cyberc1978

Wonder if anyone buying from an international seller have been ROFR’ed in the past 6 months or maybe even longer? - seems Disney is always letting them pass.


----------



## DduzDis

Cyberc1978 said:


> Wonder if anyone buying from an international seller have been ROFR’ed in the past 6 months or maybe even longer? - seems Disney is always letting them pass.



I can't remember seeing any in recent times for sure and not really certain if I have seen one taken since I have been observing this thread for a couple of years.  That does seem to be one constant for whatever reason.


----------



## Cyberc1978

Cyberc1978---$112-$18620-150-BWV-Jun-0/18, 300/19, 150/20- sent 3/13, passed 3/27

After seeing others getting answers on their rofr I decided to mail and ask, and what do you know it actually passed.


----------



## MB_01

The paperwork I sent back says it shall be closed 60 days from the effective date. So how long do you have to give them to decide before you can say to hell with it and walk away from the contract?  If it hasn’t closed in 60 days (let alone passed ROFR) does Disney get stuck with it?


----------



## Kevinj89

Kevinj89 said:


> Kevinj89---$142-$27971-180-BLT-Mar-0/18, 182/19, 180/20, 180/21- sent 3/18



Passed ROFR this morning (3/27).  

This is our first contract, I've been watching and thinking about DVC for a good 15 years but the timing has never quite been right.  

We are actually purchased these with the plan to make our first trip _next_ May, so hoping we'd be able to get through ROFR/estoppel and closing in time to have points loaded so we can reserve in June.  I think we'll make it with plenty of time to spare!


----------



## carli_h

Congrats on those that passed today. Some really good contracts!


----------



## Cyberc1978

MB_01 said:


> The paperwork I sent back says it shall be closed 60 days from the effective date. So how long do you have to give them to decide before you can say to hell with it and walk away from the contract?  If it hasn’t closed in 60 days (let alone passed ROFR) does Disney get stuck with it?



No Disney don’t get stuck with it and they aren’t bound by the close by date either in terms of the contract have to close by a specific date. The date can be extended by seller and buyer.


----------



## RamblinWreck

Cyberc1978 said:


> There are no rules that says that Disney can’t take longer than 30 days. If they want to take 60 days they can. Iirc they have until the “close by date” to decide.


All of that is true, and it hasn't even been 30 days yet

What I'm saying is... I'm tired of waiting!


----------



## C Von Schweetz

Well here we go again 

Just got our pass for 150 at BRV@WL yesterday and now: 

C Von Schweetz---$157-$12759-75-VGF-Aug-0/17, 2/18, 75/19, 75/20- sent 3/27

Hoping for another quick turn around and Pass!

Wish us luck!


----------



## Shannon G.

Cyberc1978 said:


> Cyberc1978---$112-$18620-150-BWV-Jun-0/18, 300/19, 150/20- sent 3/13, passed 3/27
> 
> After seeing others getting answers on their rofr I decided to mail and ask, and what do you know it actually passed.




Fantastic news!  Great resort at a great price. I’m waiting on a BWV 150 pt at $115 ppt that was submitted a day before yours. This gives me hope and perhaps we’ll find out soon.  Thanks for posting your great news!!


----------



## Shannon G.

ArmyChaplain Matt said:


> just got notification disney waived and we PASSED!!!!  IM STOKED!!!!



I’m so happy for you. What a fantastic deal!  You must be on cloud 9!


----------



## Cyberc1978

Shannon G. said:


> Fantastic news!  Great resort at a great price. I’m waiting on a BWV 150 pt at $115 ppt that was submitted a day before yours. This gives me hope and perhaps we’ll find out soon.  Thanks for posting your great news!!



Thanks

Don’t know if it matters but my seller is international and I also saw another BWV contract passing at $107 pp which also was international. I have no evidence to back me up but I think all or most contracts from international sellers pass regardless of price.


----------



## FRANKTSJR

Cyberc1978 said:


> Cyberc1978---$112-$18620-150-BWV-Jun-0/18, 300/19, 150/20- sent 3/13, passed 3/27
> 
> After seeing others getting answers on their rofr I decided to mail and ask, and what do you know it actually passed.


Very nice! Who is your Broker? I was determined not to call or email but 30 days today and I suspect a decision has been made.


----------



## Cyberc1978

FRANKTSJR said:


> Very nice! Who is your Broker? I was determined not to call or email but 30 days today and I suspect a decision has been made.


It’s fidelity. 14 days is acceptable and during those days I didn’t even feel the need to call and ask for a status.


----------



## FRANKTSJR

Cyberc1978 said:


> It’s fidelity. 14 days is acceptable and during those days I didn’t even feel the need to call and ask for a status.


I thought so. I saw your contact on their site. Mine is through Fidelity also and pretty identical to yours. Sent 2/25 but haven't heard anything. The reason I suspect a decision has been made is that our contact among all the other Sale Pending contracts shows "sold".


----------



## Cyberc1978

FRANKTSJR said:


> I thought so. I saw your contact on their site. Mine is through Fidelity also and pretty identical to yours. Sent 2/25 but haven't heard anything. The reason I suspect a decision has been made is that our contact among all the other Sale Pending contracts shows "sold".


Fingers crossed that it will pass.


----------



## RamblinWreck

FRANKTSJR said:


> I thought so. I saw your contact on their site. Mine is through Fidelity also and pretty identical to yours. Sent 2/25 but haven't heard anything. The reason I suspect a decision has been made is that our contact among all the other Sale Pending contracts shows "sold".


Hmm, that is interesting. You probably ought to follow up. That would be pretty scummy of them to update it on the website before telling you though.


----------



## Zozobear

1st time buyer!  So happy!

We luckily passed ROFR super quick, hoping closing go smoothly as well.

Zozobear---$93-$16531-150-BRV@WL-Dec-23/18, 150/19, 150/20- sent 3/18, passed 3/27


----------



## Bobb_o

RamblinWreck said:


> I didn't exactly "get out" in the traditional sense. I dropped out and enlisted in the Marine Corps. It feels like a lifetime ago now, but it was only 2007.



That's why we say get out, because everyone has their own path 

I went in 2008 so off by 1 year. Funny coincidence.


----------



## Figment2001

Zozobear said:


> 1st time buyer!  So happy!
> 
> We luckily passed ROFR super quick, hoping closing go smoothly as well.
> 
> Zozobear---$93-$16531-150-BRV@WL-Dec-23/18, 150/19, 150/20- sent 3/18, passed 3/27


Congrats!!


----------



## princessbride6205

Cyberc1978 said:


> Cyberc1978---$112-$18620-150-BWV-Jun-0/18, 300/19, 150/20- sent 3/13, passed 3/27
> 
> After seeing others getting answers on their rofr I decided to mail and ask, and what do you know it actually passed.





FRANKTSJR said:


> I thought so. I saw your contact on their site. Mine is through Fidelity also and pretty identical to yours. Sent 2/25 but haven't heard anything. The reason I suspect a decision has been made is that our contact among all the other Sale Pending contracts shows "sold".


Fidelity here too - sent 2/27 - I'm not confident they'll let me know, and I don't even have an email address for my broker. I'll give her a call once I hit 30 days. Mine isn't marked sold yet, so maybe it's Disney being slow...for now.


----------



## ArcticTeacher

arcticteacher---$89-$11110-115-AUL-Feb-0/18, 116/19, 0/20, 115/21- sent 3/14, passed 3/27

Woot Woot!!!


----------



## bebec22

Today is day 30 for me.  I never imagined I'd be waiting this long.  Good luck to all of those waiting and hopefully we hear some (good) news soon!!


----------



## heynowirv

Day 30.... Whistle while I work


----------



## Tiffany H

bebec22 said:


> Today is day 30 for me.  I never imagined I'd be waiting this long.  Good luck to all of those waiting and hopefully we hear some (good) news soon!!



I'm waiting on a BLT contract as well. I submitted on 3/8 though. I hope you get good news soon! The wait is killing me.


----------



## mrsap

Day 28.


----------



## bebec22

Tiffany H said:


> I'm waiting on a BLT contract as well. I submitted on 3/8 though. I hope you get good news soon! The wait is killing me.


I don't see you on the list.  How many points, what UY and what was your price per point?


----------



## DisneyOutsider

Brand new to DVC (and DIS for that matter), throwing my hat in the ring for the first time:

DisneyOutsider---$140-$25160-175-PVB-Oct-0/18, 0/19, 175/20- sent 3/28


----------



## Tiffany H

bebec22 said:


> I don't see you on the list.  How many points, what UY and what was your price per point?


I haven't been added to the list yet.

Tiffany H---$135-$23595-170-BLT-Mar-0/18, 0/19, 170/20, 170/21- sent 3/8

I keep seeing other contracts that I could potentially get drop off so that makes waiting harder.


----------



## bebec22

Tiffany H said:


> I haven't been added to the list yet.
> 
> Tiffany H---$135-$23595-170-BLT-Mar-0/18, 0/19, 170/20, 170/21- sent 3/8
> 
> I keep seeing other contracts that I could potentially get drop off so that makes waiting harder.


Our contracts are very similar.  Hope we hear some news soon!


----------



## LynzyLady2019

Day 30. There is no point in calling to check, right? I don't want to bug anyone if there is nothing they can do.


----------



## vanjust14

mrsap said:


> Day 28.


I passed on day 28..here's some pixie dust you pass today too 



DisneyOutsider said:


> Brand new to DVC (and DIS for that matter), throwing my hat in the ring for the first time:
> 
> DisneyOutsider---$140-$25160-175-PVB-Oct-0/18, 0/19, 175/20- sent 3/28


Good luck!!


----------



## mrsap

vanjust14 said:


> I passed on day 28..here's some pixie dust you pass today too
> 
> 
> Good luck!!



Thank you!!!!


----------



## JereMary

Zozobear said:


> 1st time buyer!  So happy!
> 
> We luckily passed ROFR super quick, hoping closing go smoothly as well.
> 
> Zozobear---$93-$16531-150-BRV@WL-Dec-23/18, 150/19, 150/20- sent 3/18, passed 3/27


Wow, you got a great price!!


----------



## bebec22

LynzyLady2019 said:


> Day 30. There is no point in calling to check, right? I don't want to bug anyone if there is nothing they can do.


This is my dilemma too.  I hate to bother people but I also feel like I need to do _something _even if it's pointless.


----------



## Iestyn5150

I’m on Day 31. Waiting for AK on a 250 point contract. It appears from what my Broker tells me that a week over the 30 day period is becoming the norm regarding ROFR. Hopefully with the release of the Riviera they’ll have far too much other stuff going on to worry about Resale for a bit and just pass them all! We can but hope!


----------



## Tiffany H

Iestyn5150 said:


> I’m on Day 31. Waiting for AK on a 250 point contract. It appears from what my Broker tells me that a week over the 30 day period is becoming the norm regarding ROFR. Hopefully with the release of the Riviera they’ll have far too much other stuff going on to worry about Resale for a bit and just pass them all! We can but hope!



Does this mean 37 days regardless of them passing or taking it? Or was your broker indicating that's when they will announce contracts they take?


----------



## Iestyn5150

Hi Tiffany. 

She indicated that pass or take, they are taking up to 37 days to give an answer. I don’t think it’s a hard and fast rule but unofficially they are taking up to a week longer than the stated 30 days recently.


----------



## LynzyLady2019

bebec22 said:


> This is my dilemma too.  I hate to bother people but I also feel like I need to do _something _even if it's pointless.


I broke down and emailed, but they had no new. (Which obviously I knew)  I had to though, I'm going crazy!


----------



## Tiffany H

Iestyn5150 said:


> Hi Tiffany.
> 
> She indicated that pass or take, they are taking up to 37 days to give an answer. I don’t think it’s a hard and fast rule but unofficially they are taking up to a week longer than the stated 30 days recently.



Thank you, this makes me feel a little better it is taking so long for people to hear back!


----------



## jendujka

Iestyn5150 said:


> I’m on Day 31. Waiting for AK on a 250 point contract. It appears from what my Broker tells me that a week over the 30 day period is becoming the norm regarding ROFR. Hopefully with the release of the Riviera they’ll have far too much other stuff going on to worry about Resale for a bit and just pass them all! We can but hope!


I am on day 31 as well and got the same message. Here’s to hoping that we both pass! I am waiting on 300 points at animal Kingdom.


----------



## Cyberc1978

Iestyn5150 said:


> Hi Tiffany.
> 
> She indicated that pass or take, they are taking up to 37 days to give an answer. I don’t think it’s a hard and fast rule but unofficially they are taking up to a week longer than the stated 30 days recently.



It really differs. By BWV was sent 3/13 and got word that it passed 3/27.


----------



## heynowirv

bebec22 said:


> This is my dilemma too.  I hate to bother people but I also feel like I need to do _something _even if it's pointless.


I'm on day 30 working with the seller without a broker. He called them today and was told they are most likely taking the contract.I wish they'd hurry because he has an even better contract to sell me.......


----------



## spunkylouamanda

spunkylouamanda---$95-$7486-73-OKW-Apr-0/18, 0/19, 73/20, 73/21- sent 3/22


----------



## jendujka

ArcticTeacher said:


> arcticteacher---$89-$11110-115-AUL-Feb-0/18, 116/19, 0/20, 115/21- sent 3/14, passed 3/27
> 
> Woot Woot!!!


Congrats, neighbor!!


----------



## Figment2001

Iestyn5150 said:


> Hi Tiffany.
> 
> She indicated that pass or take, they are taking up to 37 days to give an answer. I don’t think it’s a hard and fast rule but unofficially they are taking up to a week longer than the stated 30 days recently.



This is interesting given that a lot of the contracts sent earlier month came back within 14 days... 

Welp, I'm on day 9. I guess I should buckle in for another month or so of waiting.


----------



## princessbride6205

Hang in there, everyone! I'm another who hit Day 30 today. Trying to enjoy keeping my money and not stressing...mildly successfully.


----------



## heynowirv

LynzyLady2019 said:


> Day 30. There is no point in calling to check, right? I don't want to bug anyone if there is nothing they can do.


Your broker if you're using one has the right to call and or write and they will respond


----------



## RamblinWreck

princessbride6205 said:


> Hang in there, everyone! I'm another who hit Day 30 today. Trying to enjoy keeping my money and not stressing...mildly successfully.


I just hit day 30 too!

I lost my patience and put out a lowball offer on a new contract. Maybe haggling will take my mind off the wait...


----------



## RamblinWreck

Figment2001 said:


> This is interesting given that a lot of the contracts sent earlier month came back within 14 days...
> 
> Welp, I'm on day 9. I guess I should buckle in for another month or so of waiting.


It seems like there's a certain percentage of contracts Disney is just immediately tossing into the "pass" pile after only a few days. So you may hear soon. But it also seems like if you don't hear within those first 2 weeks, you're likely in for a much longer wait.


----------



## mrsap

Day 29


----------



## Figment2001

Figment2001 said:


> Figment2001---$116-$12854-100-AKV-Sep-0/17, 0/18, 100/19, 100/20- sent 3/19



That was fast! Just received word that Disney waived ROFR on my AKL contract. 

Figment2001---$116-$12854-100-AKV-Sep-0/17, 0/18, 100/19, 100/20- sent 3/19, passed 3/29

I hope that means we will see some more good news here today!


----------



## Iestyn5150

Figment2001 said:


> That was fast! Just received word that Disney waived ROFR on my AKL contract.
> 
> Figment2001---$116-$12854-100-AKV-Sep-0/17, 0/18, 100/19, 100/20- sent 3/19, passed 3/29
> 
> I hope that means we will see some more good news here today!



Congrats! Hopefully this means there are more AKL decisions coming at some point today.


----------



## Bobb_o

Bobb_o---$115-$15208-120-AKV-Sep-0/18, 120/19, 120/20- sent 3/19, passed 3/29

Looks like they're doing AKV contracts today.


----------



## RamblinWreck

Figment2001 said:


> That was fast! Just received word that Disney waived ROFR on my AKL contract.
> 
> Figment2001---$116-$12854-100-AKV-Sep-0/17, 0/18, 100/19, 100/20- sent 3/19, passed 3/29
> 
> I hope that means we will see some more good news here today!


Looks like you didn't have to buckle in for long after all! Congratulations!


----------



## Aron1012

Aaron1012---$145-$11955-75-PVB-Feb-0/18, 75/19, 75/20, 75/21- sent 3/18, passed 3/29

Pretty nice to find out in 11 days!!


----------



## Iestyn5150

Aron1012 said:


> Aaron1012---$145-$11955-75-PVB-Feb-0/18, 75/19, 75/20, 75/21- sent 3/18, passed 3/29
> 
> Pretty nice to find out in 11 days!!


 
Congratulations Aaron. I’m getting antsy now, my contract was sent on Feb 25th! I’m starting to think it’s been eaten by someone’s cat!


----------



## RamblinWreck

RamblinWreck said:


> I just hit day 30 too!
> 
> I lost my patience and put out a lowball offer on a new contract. Maybe haggling will take my mind off the wait...


Well, the seller accepted this one too.

I should have known they were just wanting to get rid of it when they had a bunch of points set to expire at the end of this month (banked from 2017) and they had banked all of their 2018 points into 2019. Now I guess all of a sudden I have 2 DVC contracts about to be in the pipeline. Lord beer me strength.


----------



## ClosetDisMom

GoofyCoaster said:


> Aha! You were the other bidder! I’m so glad another Disboard member got the sweet little BCV contract!! Wishing you all a quick ROFR pass and many happy vacations at BCV!!


Wow! I didn't even know there were two bidders. Hopefully you find another small contract and hopefully ROFR is quick and painless for me.


----------



## Aron1012

Iestyn5150 said:


> Congratulations Aaron. I’m getting antsy now, my contract was sent on Feb 25th! I’m starting to think it’s been eaten by someone’s cat!



Somehow I imagine that one guy at the office with stacks and stacks of papers who spends an hour just finding the document he wants.  Pretty sure some of these contracts end up on his desk


----------



## ClarksDad

ClarksDad said:


> I've heard too the ROFR rate at BLT is pretty high. I'm almost sure this will pass based on price alone, but no one knows what else DVD considers. It was time to add on and I deliberately went as high as I could to avoid ROFR while I'm still waiting on the wait list (for fewer points direct). Hoping the timing is such, I get both and have enough BLT points between the Direct and non-direct contract for a good trip in 2022.
> 
> clarksdad---$170-$11379-60-BLT-Dec-0/18, 60/19, 60/20- sent - passed 3/29
> 
> Passed through! Maybe some other BLT will he through today too !
> 
> 3/20


----------



## Tiffany H

When did you submit?


----------



## ClarksDad

3-20. Yea it only took 9 days ! That’s good because I was already anxious waiting ... I don’t know how I could have waited the whole 30 days or even more .  Maybe they spend longer on the bigger contracts but who knows? The mouse is mysterious.


----------



## RamblinWreck

ClarksDad said:


> 3-20. Yea it only took 9 days ! That’s good because I was already anxious waiting ... I don’t know how I could have waited the whole 30 days or even more .  Maybe they spend longer on the bigger contracts but who knows? The mouse is mysterious.


I found that the first 10 days of waiting were actually the worst. The first couple of days I was still riding high from the excitement of getting it submitted, so it was on my mind all the time. Then for the next 2 weeks I was seeing all of these other people's contracts pass after only 9 days, 10 days, etc, so I kept thinking "today could be the day!"

I think at about day 18 I managed to actually put it out of my mind for almost a week. Now that it's day 30, I'm back on high alert.


And mine is only a 50 pointer!


----------



## FRANKTSJR

FRANKTSJR---$114-$18926-150-BWV-Oct-150/18, 150/19, 150/20- sent 2/25, taken 3/29
The greedy mouse took the cheese- Bummed!


----------



## RamblinWreck

FRANKTSJR said:


> FRANKTSJR---$114-$18926-150-BWV-Oct-150/18, 150/19, 150/20- sent 2/25, taken 3/29
> The greedy mouse took the cheese- Bummed!


Ouch, that's a long wait for bad news!


----------



## Drewferin

Congrats on those passing today!!

I sure as hell hope somebody on the forum grabbed that AKV 60 point Dec UY fully loaded contract 2 minutes before my offer was sent... $129 a point with free 2018 dues is pretty nice if you ask me. That addonitis bug came out and bit me on my lunch break.


----------



## Cyberc1978

FRANKTSJR said:


> FRANKTSJR---$114-$18926-150-BWV-Oct-150/18, 150/19, 150/20- sent 2/25, taken 3/29
> The greedy mouse took the cheese- Bummed!


Sorry to hear that. It was a nice loaded contract.


----------



## FRANKTSJR

Cyberc1978 said:


> Sorry to hear that. It was a nice loaded contract.


Thanks, I guess I'll try again.


----------



## Shannon G.

FRANKTSJR said:


> FRANKTSJR---$114-$18926-150-BWV-Oct-150/18, 150/19, 150/20- sent 2/25, taken 3/29
> The greedy mouse took the cheese- Bummed!



That really stinks!  However, I’ve personally been encouraged by how many have actually gotten a better contract on their second or third try. I hope that happens for you!


----------



## FRANKTSJR

Shannon G. said:


> That really stinks!  However, I’ve personally been encouraged by how many have actually gotten a better contract on their second or third try. I hope that happens for you!


Thanks. I thought about telling the Broker to keep my deposit for the next one but wasn't sure if they could do that or not and don't want to be restricted to one Broker.


----------



## Rush

FRANKTSJR said:


> Thanks. I thought about telling the Broker to keep my deposit for the next one but wasn't sure if they could do that or not and don't want to be restricted to one Broker.



Sorry to hear it got taken. The Timeshare Store will do either with your deposit. A good broker would/should want you to get the contract you want, not just something that is in their listings inventory if it’s not the perfect contract for you.  Good luck next go round, with whoever has the one you want.


----------



## FRANKTSJR

Rush said:


> Sorry to hear it got taken. The Timeshare Store will do either with your deposit. A good broker would/should want you to get the contract you want, not just something that is in their listings inventory if it’s not the perfect contract for you.  Good luck next go round, with whoever has the one you want.


Thanks, didn't know that. Nice people and great thread!


----------



## Iestyn5150

Ah well, it’s 11pm UK time so that means it’s 6pm Orlando time. I doubt I’ll hear anything now until Monday. Argh!!!


----------



## thebigman65

Thebigman65---$110-$19502-160-AKV-Aug-0/18, 138/19, 160/20- sent 3/18, passed 3/29

Looks like its AKV Day today!....Third times a charm!.....so pumped.....we already own there, but this will let us go more, or have larger family vacay's!

Happy for those who passed and bummed for those who didn't


----------



## Shannon G.

thebigman65 said:


> Thebigman65---$110-$19502-160-AKV-Aug-0/18, 138/19, 160/20- sent 3/18, passed 3/29
> 
> Looks like its AKV Day today!....Third times a charm!.....so pumped.....we already own there, but this will let us go more, or have larger family vacay's!
> 
> Happy for those who passed and bummed for those who didn't



CONGRATULATIONS!  You’re one of those encouraging stories about passing on your third try. I’m thankful you didn’t have to wait long to hear back on this one!!


----------



## ClarksDad

RamblinWreck said:


> I found that the first 10 days of waiting were actually the worst. The first couple of days I was still riding high from the excitement of getting it submitted, so it was on my mind all the time. Then for the next 2 weeks I was seeing all of these other people's contracts pass after only 9 days, 10 days, etc, so I kept thinking "today could be the day!"
> 
> I think at about day 18 I managed to actually put it out of my mind for almost a week. Now that it's day 30, I'm back on high alert.
> 
> 
> And mine is only a 50 pointer!


Wow- good luck! I saw your contract. That’s a great deal if you can get through. Here’s hoping- you might still get magical news!


----------



## thebigman65

Shannon G. said:


> CONGRATULATIONS!  You’re one of those encouraging stories about passing on your third try. I’m thankful you didn’t have to wait long to hear back on this one!!



Thank you so much!


----------



## Axelskater

Aron1012 said:


> Aaron1012---$145-$11955-75-PVB-Feb-0/18, 75/19, 75/20, 75/21- sent 3/18, passed 3/29
> 
> Pretty nice to find out in 11 days!!


That's awesome neighbor! I recently closed and will be looking forward to enjoying many stays at Poly.


----------



## heynowirv

No surprise here folks.OKW 100 points Aug UY 18/0 19/0 20/100 Taken on day  31 today. Sent 2/26 taken 3/29. Dont weep for me Virginia we have a better one going to ROFR next week. Stay tuned.


----------



## Figment2001

heynowirv said:


> No surprise here folks.OKW 100 points Aug UY 18/0 19/0 20/100 Taken on day  31 today. Sent 2/26 taken 3/29. Dont weep for me Virginia we have a better one going to ROFR next week. Stay tuned.



Sorry to hear that. Looking forward to updates on your next one!


----------



## princessbride6205

RamblinWreck said:


> Well, the seller accepted this one too.
> 
> I should have known they were just wanting to get rid of it when they had a bunch of points set to expire at the end of this month (banked from 2017) and they had banked all of their 2018 points into 2019. Now I guess all of a sudden I have 2 DVC contracts about to be in the pipeline. Lord beer me strength.


Did you go for a 2nd at the same resort?



heynowirv said:


> No surprise here folks.OKW 100 points Aug UY 18/0 19/0 20/100 Taken on day  31 today. Sent 2/26 taken 3/29. Dont weep for me Virginia we have a better one going to ROFR next week. Stay tuned.


Uh oh, I'm waiting on a 2/27-submitted OKW. Sorry yours was taken. Glad you found a backup already!


----------



## Dracula

No luck here:

Dracula---$125-$66910-500-BLT-Feb-0/18, 500/19, 500/20- sent 2/21, taken 3/27


----------



## Cyberc1978

Dracula said:


> No luck here:
> 
> Dracula---$125-$66910-500-BLT-Feb-0/18, 500/19, 500/20- sent 2/21, taken 3/27



Sorry to hear it got taken. 
With the new rules about Flexible use year this size contract is making it much more valuable for Disney to ROFR.


----------



## heynowirv

princessbride6205 said:


> Uh oh, I'm waiting on a 2/27-submitted OKW. Sorry yours was taken. Glad you found a backup already!


I did see you were 1 of 3 of us who was waiting on OKW and you had sent yours in the day after me. I'm actually happy this one was taken  because the next one has 75 points that's not stripped.  Good luck to you and the waiting should be over soon.
PS You should be fine (fingers crossed) we tried to steal ours.....nothing ventured nothing gained.


----------



## heynowirv

Heynowirv---$85-$8900-100-OKW-Aug-0/17, 0/18, 0/19, 100/20- sent 2/26, taken 3/29


----------



## RamblinWreck

princessbride6205 said:


> Did you go for a 2nd at the same resort?
> !


I did! It’s another 50 point VGF contract. Not as low priced as the first, but it’s also super loaded with points. The contract will be going through soon and I can add it to the list!

And if by some miracle both contracts pass.... the next step is convincing my wife that we should keep both of them. That might be the hardest sell of all.


----------



## JereMary

thebigman65 said:


> Thebigman65---$110-$19502-160-AKV-Aug-0/18, 138/19, 160/20- sent 3/18, passed 3/29
> 
> Looks like its AKV Day today!....Third times a charm!.....so pumped.....we already own there, but this will let us go more, or have larger family vacay's!
> 
> Happy for those who passed and bummed for those who didn't


Congratulations neighbor! It took us 3 tries to get there too. Very happy for you!


----------



## disneygirl281

RamblinWreck said:


> I did! It’s another 50 point VGF contract. Not as low priced as the first, but it’s also super loaded with points. The contract will be going through soon and I can add it to the list!
> 
> And if by some miracle both contracts pass.... the next step is convincing my wife that we should keep both of them. That might be the hardest sell of all.



RamblinWreck can I ask where you found this? I sent a pm. Thanks and I hope both contracts pass for you!!


----------



## RamblinWreck

disneygirl281 said:


> RamblinWreck can I ask where you found this? I sent a pm. Thanks and I hope both contracts pass for you!!


No problem!

My first one was found on Fidelity (it was listed at $148/pt. I offered $136 and they shockingly accepted)

This new one was on *************.

I keep my eye on all of them though!


----------



## disneygirl281

RamblinWreck said:


> No problem!
> 
> My first one was found on Fidelity (it was listed at $148/pt. I offered $136 and they shockingly accepted)
> 
> This new one was on *************.
> 
> I keep my eye on all of them though!



Thanks!  I actually just found one I like there


----------



## RamblinWreck

disneygirl281 said:


> Thanks!  I actually just found one I like there


Awesome! Glad I could help!

I assume it was the 100 point June one?


----------



## Linda Goudailler

The mouse ate another one. Waited 37 days on ROFR and heard the sad news today. Oh, well, time to up the ante a little higher.
Grandma Minnie --- $106-$10,600-100-AKV-June-0/18, 0/19, 100/20 - sent 2/21, taken 3/30


----------



## Iestyn5150

Sorry if this is a silly question but is there a website that shows all the passes and takes as they happen?


----------



## Linda Goudailler

Reply to Q: "Sorry if this is a silly question but is there a website that shows all the passes and takes as they happen?"

Not a consolidated comprehensive list as far as I know. I check the various brokers for blogs. Some do monthly ROFR and sales reports so you can get a feel for the trends.


----------



## Iestyn5150

Linda Goudailler said:


> Reply to Q: "Sorry if this is a silly question but is there a website that shows all the passes and takes as they happen?"
> 
> Not a consolidated comprehensive list as far as I know. I check the various brokers for blogs. Some do monthly ROFR and sales reports so you can get a feel for the trends.



Thanks. So can I assume that when you get an answer on the ROFR you also get sent a confirmation of the original listing showing the pass or take, for example ‘Grandma Minnie --- $106-$10,600-100-AKV-June-0/18, 0/19, 100/20 - sent 2/21, taken 3/30’


----------



## Shannon G.

Linda Goudailler said:


> The mouse ate another one. Waited 37 days on ROFR and heard the sad news today. Oh, well, time to up the ante a little higher.
> Grandma Minnie --- $106-$10,600-100-AKV-June-0/18, 0/19, 100/20 - sent 2/21, taken 3/30



I’m so sorry. It’s tough to wait that long only to hear it’s been taken.  I hope you get a quick pass on your next contract!


----------



## disneygirl281

RamblinWreck said:


> Awesome! Glad I could help!
> 
> I assume it was the 100 point June one?



Yep lol. Hopefully will be sent to Disney soon.


----------



## Linda Goudailler

Iestyn5150 said:


> Thanks. So can I assume that when you get an answer on the ROFR you also get sent a confirmation of the original listing showing the pass or take, for example ‘Grandma Minnie --- $106-$10,600-100-AKV-June-0/18, 0/19, 100/20 - sent 2/21, taken 3/30’


The email from our broker only informed us we did not pass ROFR and encouraged us to look again at other contracts. No further info nor confirmation of the original listing.


----------



## Iestyn5150

So the information at the end of all the messages that get a decision is typed out fully by everyone? Surely you’re all copying and pasting that from somewhere?


----------



## Iestyn5150

Also, is there no way of shutting this text box down if you inadvertently press the reply button?


----------



## wings91

reposting. Do not see on the waiting list.

wings91---$92-$9600-100-BRV@WL-Jun-0/18, 0/19, 16/20-seller pays MF '20- sent 3/25


----------



## Rush

Iestyn5150 said:


> So the information at the end of all the messages that get a decision is typed out fully by everyone? Surely you’re all copying and pasting that from somewhere?


Go to the first post in this thread, you’ll find a link to a formatting tool that will create the info string to copy and paste into your post.


----------



## hoppedupondisney

Iestyn5150 said:


> So the information at the end of all the messages that get a decision is typed out fully by everyone? Surely you’re all copying and pasting that from somewhere?


There is a generating tool in the very first post on this thread.  You just fill it out and it will put it in that format automatically


----------



## disneysled

Disneysled---$100-$22380-200-SSR-Aug-200/18, 200/19, 200/20- sent 3/15, passed 3/26

We passed in less than 2 weeks - We are stunned! And have already received our closing documents - this has been a crazy process!


----------



## Iestyn5150

Ah, fantastic. Thanks guys.


----------



## Rush

disneysled said:


> Disneysled---$100-$22380-200-SSR-Aug-200/18, 200/19, 200/20- sent 3/15, passed 3/26
> 
> We passed in less than 2 weeks - We are stunned! And have already received our closing documents - this has been a crazy process!


Wow, that’s an awesome contract!  Lots of memories ahead, and fully loaded to get your started right away! Congrats!


----------



## Katie L

disneysled said:


> Disneysled---$100-$22380-200-SSR-Aug-200/18, 200/19, 200/20- sent 3/15, passed 3/26
> 
> We passed in less than 2 weeks - We are stunned! And have already received our closing documents - this has been a crazy process!



This is almost exactly our contract in ROFR right now. Down to submission dates. But ours may have been too  cheap. Oh well. Congrats. Can I ask what broker?


----------



## disneysled

Katie L said:


> This is almost exactly our contract in ROFR right now. Down to submission dates. But ours may have been too  cheap. Oh well. Congrats. Can I ask what broker?


The Timeshare Store - they have been awesome!


----------



## Iestyn5150

Rush said:


> Wow, that’s an awesome contract!  Lots of memories ahead, and fully loaded to get your started right away! Congrats!



That’s cheaper than the contract I currently have in! Really hope I hear something soon, day 34 now! I could do with good news to help achieve a Fly by Night up in the Hemispheres taking me closer to the Permanent Waves of WDW!


----------



## Rush

Iestyn5150 said:


> That’s cheaper than the offer I currently have in! Really hope I hear something soon, day 34 now! I could do with good news to help achieve a Fly by Night up in the Hemispheres taking me closer to the Permanent Waves of WDW!


I see what you did there! 

Hope you get good news soon!


----------



## RaymOOOnd

anyone seen a BCV contract pass ROFR lately? Turning toward wanting to buy one over the next couple of months, but finding reports that nearly 70% are being taken (dvcresalemarket Dec 2018 ROFR report) and the direct purchase waitlist is closed. Meaning it's nearly impossible to buy, via any method (?!)


----------



## BRERALEX

Hopefully I am doing this right. My family sold two BLT contracts in Feb and March. Hopefully the info below is helpful. Good luck!

Breralex---$142-$19209-125-BLT-Dec-125/18, 125/19, 125/20-Seller paid CC&MFC- sent 1/17, passed 2/13
Breralex---$140-$18959-125-BLT-Dec-125/18, 125/19, 125/20-Seller paid CC&MFC- sent 2/25, passed 3/6


----------



## vanjust14

thebigman65 said:


> Thebigman65---$110-$19502-160-AKV-Aug-0/18, 138/19, 160/20- sent 3/18, passed 3/29
> 
> Looks like its AKV Day today!....Third times a charm!.....so pumped.....we already own there, but this will let us go more, or have larger family vacay's!
> 
> Happy for those who passed and bummed for those who didn't


Congratulations, so happy for you!


Dracula said:


> No luck here:
> 
> Dracula---$125-$66910-500-BLT-Feb-0/18, 500/19, 500/20- sent 2/21, taken 3/27


Darn, so sorry it was taken. 


Linda Goudailler said:


> The mouse ate another one. Waited 37 days on ROFR and heard the sad news today. Oh, well, time to up the ante a little higher.
> Grandma Minnie --- $106-$10,600-100-AKV-June-0/18, 0/19, 100/20 - sent 2/21, taken 3/30


Sorry, I hope you have better luck next time.


----------



## amytaylor6

Happy to hear that so many of you passed recently and sorry for those of you who had your contracts taken. 

The Mouse took our second attempt at BCV on Friday after 32 days in ROFR. I knew there was a high probability of that...it was a loaded contract at a great price. I just wish they didn't keep all of us waiting so long only to find out they took our contracts. 

amytaylor6---$133-$34518-240-BCV-Sept-0/17, 0/18, 480/19, 240/20- sent 2/25, taken 3/29

We sent another offer in over the weekend. Hopefully I'll be posting tomorrow in our shiny new thread after talking with the listing agent.  Maybe our third try will be a charm! 

Thanks to all of you in this forum for your support and encouragement!!


----------



## mrsap

Day 32


----------



## bebec22

Day 34 here.  This has to be the week, right???


----------



## RamblinWreck

mrsap said:


> Day 32


Day 34

It's clear that Disney is trying to cause mental breakdowns in resale purchasers, in a bid to weaken our resolve and encourage direct buying.

A few times, it's almost worked. Then I looked at the prices on buying points direct, and my sanity and patience were instantly restored.


----------



## mrsap

RamblinWreck said:


> Day 34
> 
> It's clear that Disney is trying to cause mental breakdowns in resale purchasers, in a bid to weaken our resolve and encourage direct buying.
> 
> A few times, it's almost worked. Then I looked at the prices on buying points direct, and my sanity and patience were instantly restored.



LOL! Sorry you have to wait so long. I assume it’s taken, just let me know already so I can move on!!!


----------



## RamblinWreck

bebec22 said:


> Day 34 here.  This has to be the week, right???


If it's not this week, that'd be nuts.

Have we had anybody make it past day 40 without hearing anything before?


----------



## DvcMomof2

RaymOOOnd said:


> anyone seen a BCV contract pass ROFR lately? Turning toward wanting to buy one over the next couple of months, but finding reports that nearly 70% are being taken (dvcresalemarket Dec 2018 ROFR report) and the direct purchase waitlist is closed. Meaning it's nearly impossible to buy, via any method (?!)



Ours passed early March after having one taken at 40 days.  We just closed on it last week.  Went really fast. Price was a little high but factoring in 2019 points it was similar total cost as the one they took so go figure. ‍  Didn’t realize direct waitlist is closed.  Guess that’s because Riviera sales opened...

DvcMomof2---$142-$22949-150-BCV-Feb-0/18, 150/19, 150/20- sent 2/28, passed 3/12



amytaylor6 said:


> Happy to hear that so many of you passed recently and sorry for those of you who had your contracts taken.
> 
> The Mouse took our second attempt at BCV on Friday after 32 days in ROFR. I knew there was a high probability of that...it was a loaded contract at a great price. I just wish they didn't keep all of us waiting so long only to find out they took our contracts.
> 
> amytaylor6---$133-$34518-240-BCV-Sept-0/17, 0/18, 480/19, 240/20- sent 2/25, taken 3/29
> 
> We sent another offer in over the weekend. Hopefully I'll be posting tomorrow in our shiny new thread after talking with the listing agent.  Maybe our third try will be a charm!
> 
> Thanks to all of you in this forum for your support and encouragement!!



Sorry to hear they took that one.  That was a great price!!!
Good luck on the next one!  Some are getting through!


----------



## vanjust14

amytaylor6 said:


> Happy to hear that so many of you passed recently and sorry for those of you who had your contracts taken.
> 
> The Mouse took our second attempt at BCV on Friday after 32 days in ROFR. I knew there was a high probability of that...it was a loaded contract at a great price. I just wish they didn't keep all of us waiting so long only to find out they took our contracts.
> 
> amytaylor6---$133-$34518-240-BCV-Sept-0/17, 0/18, 480/19, 240/20- sent 2/25, taken 3/29
> 
> We sent another offer in over the weekend. Hopefully I'll be posting tomorrow in our shiny new thread after talking with the listing agent.  Maybe our third try will be a charm!
> 
> Thanks to all of you in this forum for your support and encouragement!!


Sorry it was taken.  Good luck with the next one!  I can't believe it's time for a new thread already!


----------



## Iestyn5150

Day 35! I’ve no fingernails left!


----------



## ScubaCat

amytaylor6 said:


> amytaylor6---$133-$34518-240-BCV-Sept-0/17, 0/18, 480/19, 240/20- sent 2/25, taken 3/29
> 
> We sent another offer in over the weekend. Hopefully I'll be posting tomorrow in our shiny new thread after talking with the listing agent. Maybe our third try will be a charm!



Booooo..  Good luck with take 3!  Maybe you can celebrate that one passing with us poolside this September 

We'll see about the new thread today.  Our leader owns enough points to spend 11.85 months a year at Disney, so it'll depend on her schedule.



DvcMomof2 said:


> DvcMomof2---$142-$22949-150-BCV-Feb-0/18, 150/19, 150/20- sent 2/28, passed 3/12



Congrats!  Woohoo.


----------



## bebec22

RamblinWreck said:


> If it's not this week, that'd be nuts.
> 
> Have we had anybody make it past day 40 without hearing anything before?


I've seen a few long waits here and there.  

I'm hoping that because they just took @Dracula's 500 point BLT contract, when they get to mine they'll realize they don't need anymore BLT points! (Sorry Dracula)


----------



## hoppedupondisney

Iestyn5150 said:


> Day 35! I’ve no fingernails left!


Hopefully good news soon!  I’m on day 6 and have no fingernails left...if I get to day 35 my fingers might be gone!


----------



## Aron1012

Did anyone else happen to notice the two Aulani contracts on DVC resale?  Both guaranteed week 52, one for 2-bed and other GV.  For only $238k they can both be yours


----------



## RamblinWreck

So in case anyone is wondering how your odds look once you reach that 30+ day wait point... I grabbed some data from page 1 and did a quick analysis.

I only grabbed a few of the higher volume resorts (AKV, BLT, BWV, SSR) for this.

For those resorts, Disney took more than 30 days to make a decision 34 times.

25 of those contracts were taken. Only 9 passed.

So once you hit day 30, you're barely above a 25% pass rate. The odds are stacked against you, but it could be worse!

The most common day to pass in this range was Day 34. The most common day to be taken was day 36 (and one outlier taken on day 45! ouch).


----------



## RamblinWreck

RamblinWreck said:


> So in case anyone is wondering how your odds look once you reach that 30+ day wait point... I grabbed some data from page 1 and did a quick analysis.
> 
> I only grabbed a few of the higher volume resorts (AKV, BLT, BWV, SSR) for this.
> 
> For those resorts, Disney took more than 30 days to make a decision 34 times.
> 
> 25 of those contracts were taken. Only 9 passed.
> 
> So once you hit day 30, you're barely above a 25% pass rate. The odds are stacked against you, but it could be worse!
> 
> The most common day to pass in this range was Day 34. The most common day to be taken was day 36 (and one outlier taken on day 45! ouch).


Just to add another note that was somewhat interesting.

The most common day to pass, BY FAR, was day 27. Day 27 saw 15 passes, Day 28 saw 8, and Day 29 saw 6. No other day had more than 5 (Day 8 and 9 had 5 passes each).

So when you find yourself biting your fingernails while waiting, just remember to bite them extra hard between Days 27-29! That's when about 36% of the passes take place. And as we saw in the previous post, your odds dip dramatically once Day 30 comes and goes.


----------



## Donald Ace

Donald Ace---$110-$30127-250-AKV-Jun-0/18, 290/19, 250/20-40 18uy Pts Banked- sent 3/30


----------



## disneymagicRN

Still waiting to hear that our 2nd try contract for SSR went to Disney...we signed last Tuesday....tick tock tick tock.  Hoping for better luck this time.


----------



## heynowirv

Aron1012 said:


> Did anyone else happen to notice the two Aulani contracts on DVC resale?  Both guaranteed week 52, one for 2-bed and other GV.  For only $238k they can both be yours


You found them first, they are yours


----------



## RamblinWreck

Alright, I’m officially on the hook for a second one.

My wife is going to be irritated with me if by some miracle they both pass...

RamblinWreck---$170-$9095-50-VGF-Apr-0/18, 100/19, 50/20, 50/21- sent 4/1


----------



## Disney Doc07

First resale contract, adding on to a direct membership, day 26.....

Disney Doc07---$105-$11119-100-AKV-Dec-0/17, 99/18, 30/19, 100/20- sent 3/6


----------



## princessbride6205

RamblinWreck said:


> Alright, I’m officially on the hook for a second one.
> 
> My wife is going to be irritated with me if by some miracle they both pass...
> 
> RamblinWreck---$170-$9095-50-VGF-Apr-0/18, 100/19, 50/20, 50/21- sent 4/1


Nice second contract! Are we crossing our fingers for you that you get both or not? 

I'm on day 34...


----------



## RamblinWreck

princessbride6205 said:


> Nice second contract! Are we crossing our fingers for you that you get both or not?
> 
> I'm on day 34...


Sure, why not!

The first one was so cheap that if it somehow passes, I think I could get myself out of the doghouse by immediately flipping it for a small profit if necessary.


----------



## amytaylor6

DvcMomof2 said:


> Ours passed early March after having one taken at 40 days.  We just closed on it last week.  Went really fast. Price was a little high but factoring in 2019 points it was similar total cost as the one they took so go figure. ‍  Didn’t realize direct waitlist is closed.  Guess that’s because Riviera sales opened...
> 
> DvcMomof2---$142-$22949-150-BCV-Feb-0/18, 150/19, 150/20- sent 2/28, passed 3/12
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear they took that one.  That was a great price!!!
> Good luck on the next one!  Some are getting through!



Thanks and congrats on your pass!!!! So glad you got yours through! Hoping our third try will be good luck....details coming soon.



vanjust14 said:


> Sorry it was taken.  Good luck with the next one!  I can't believe it's time for a new thread already!



Thank you!



ScubaCat said:


> Booooo..  Good luck with take 3!  Maybe you can celebrate that one passing with us poolside this September



Thanks!! That sounds great!!!!


----------



## amytaylor6

RamblinWreck said:


> So in case anyone is wondering how your odds look once you reach that 30+ day wait point... I grabbed some data from page 1 and did a quick analysis.
> 
> I only grabbed a few of the higher volume resorts (AKV, BLT, BWV, SSR) for this.
> 
> For those resorts, Disney took more than 30 days to make a decision 34 times.
> 
> 25 of those contracts were taken. Only 9 passed.
> 
> So once you hit day 30, you're barely above a 25% pass rate. The odds are stacked against you, but it could be worse!
> 
> The most common day to pass in this range was Day 34. The most common day to be taken was day 36 (and one outlier taken on day 45! ouch).





RamblinWreck said:


> Just to add another note that was somewhat interesting.
> 
> The most common day to pass, BY FAR, was day 27. Day 27 saw 15 passes, Day 28 saw 8, and Day 29 saw 6. No other day had more than 5 (Day 8 and 9 had 5 passes each).
> 
> So when you find yourself biting your fingernails while waiting, just remember to bite them extra hard between Days 27-29! That's when about 36% of the passes take place. And as we saw in the previous post, your odds dip dramatically once Day 30 comes and goes.



Thanks for analyzing the data and sharing!

32 days was our unlucky number...2 out of 2 taken on our 32nd day in ROFR. Optimistic that we will get good news on the next one before day 32!

Best of look with yours, too!! Looks like you found some nice contracts!


----------



## Iestyn5150

I’m severely doubting my luck is going to be in now, it’s day 36 for me!  It’s my birthday too!


----------



## amytaylor6

Iestyn5150 said:


> I’m severely doubting my luck is going to be in now, it’s day 36 for me!  It’s my birthday too!


Still wishing for good news for you! Happy birthday!


----------



## mrsap

Iestyn5150 said:


> I’m severely doubting my luck is going to be in now, it’s day 36 for me!  It’s my birthday too!



 (And good luck!) What a great present a pass would be!)


----------



## mrsap

Day 32


----------



## Katie L

Iestyn5150 said:


> I’m severely doubting my luck is going to be in now, it’s day 36 for me!  It’s my birthday too!



It's my birthday too, birthday twin! But it's only day 20 here. Happy birthday! I hope it's a pleasant day for you!


----------



## Iestyn5150

Katie L said:


> It's my birthday too, birthday twin! But it's only day 20 here. Happy birthday! I hope it's a pleasant day for you!



Aw, you too! Also glad you missed being an April fool by one day too!


----------



## mrsap

Katie L said:


> It's my birthday too, birthday twin! But it's only day 20 here. Happy birthday! I hope it's a pleasant day for you!



 and good luck to you too!


----------



## Lost boy

Just got notified this morning Disney took the contract we were waiting on, OKW Dec uy, 150pts for90$. Not sure how many days, I'd have to look back, but our offer was accepted last week of Jan. Back on the hunt. Nice thing is we don't need the points but wanted to add to our current points anticipating retirement at the end of the year.


----------



## RamblinWreck

Lost boy said:


> Just got notified this morning Disney took the contract we were waiting on, OKW Dec uy, 150pts for90$. Not sure how many days, I'd have to look back, but our offer was accepted last week of Jan. Back on the hunt. Nice thing is we don't need the points but wanted to add to our current points anticipating retirement at the end of the year.


Last week of January? Yikes! I'm glad you weren't sweating it out for all that time.


----------



## bebec22

Day 35.  I just emailed my broker.  I know there's nothing she can really do but I just felt like I needed to do something.


----------



## Iestyn5150

bebec22 said:


> Day 35.  I just emailed my broker.  I know there's nothing she can really do but I just felt like I needed to do something.



I felt the same and did the same too! I’m 36 days in, starting to lose it a little too!


----------



## RamblinWreck

bebec22 said:


> Day 35.  I just emailed my broker.  I know there's nothing she can really do but I just felt like I needed to do something.


My broker would probably be feeling a lot less annoyed by me if he ever actually followed up.

The two times I've reached out, he's said "I'll check with the contracts department and get back to you" and then it's total radio silence from there. What does he expect me to do when he's promised me something and not delivered it, just kick back and not follow up? His poor communication starts making me feel like maybe they HAVE just dropped the ball in some way.


----------



## Iestyn5150

RamblinWreck said:


> My broker would probably be feeling a lot less annoyed by me if he ever actually followed up.
> 
> The two times I've reached out, he's said "I'll check with the contracts department and get back to you" and then it's total radio silence from there. What does he expect me to do when he's promised me something and not delivered it, just kick back and not follow up? His poor communication starts making me feel like maybe they HAVE just dropped the ball in some way.



Could I enquire as to which broker you’re using please?


----------



## RamblinWreck

Iestyn5150 said:


> Could I enquire as to which broker you’re using please?


Fidelity


----------



## Iestyn5150

I


RamblinWreck said:


> Fidelity



I’ll ensure to avoid those then!


----------



## DisneyOutsider

Iestyn5150 said:


> I
> 
> 
> I’ll ensure to avoid those then!



You're really only hurting yourself by limiting the resale brokers you work with. Besides, when your contract is caught up in the ROFR process, there really is nothing your broker can do to make the process go faster, let alone help or hurt your chances at a deal in any way. I wouldn't let a single anecdote limit your options.


----------



## jamie3631

RamblinWreck said:


> Fidelity



Sorry to hear this. We also are using Fidelity, and have the same experience. Apparently this is normal for them. Everything is very slow, and minimal communication. It took a week to get my contract submitted to Disney for ROFR, and I kept following up with no response or very cryptic responses. We passed ROFR 2 weeks ago today, and I'm still waiting for closing documents. I was essentially told not to even follow up on the status of my closing documents until it's pas the three week mark from passing ROFR. I just keep having to remind myself that the cheap price of the contract is definitely worth this headache in the end. We have worked with 2 other brokers over the years, and never had anything close to this type of experience. Fidelity definitely tests the patience. Do you have the name of the person in contracts that is handling your contract? If not I can give you the person in contracts that I contacted about mine, to see when mine would be sent for ROFR. Maybe they will also be the ones receiving the information on pass/take. 

Good luck to you, I'm here with you!


----------



## mlittig

Those of you who are waiting for Fidelity/First American Title to send closing documents or to return your messages, don't hold your breath  It took 7 WEEKS for me to get my closing documents and my e-mails were for the most part ignored


----------



## disneymagicRN

I just got notice that our second contract went to ROFR today.  I'll update with a string once the new thread is posted.  It's through Fidelity as well... *le sigh*  The agent we are working with did respond pretty quickly when I asked if we would be notified when our contract went.  The first one we did with them as well, but it was bought by Disney, and that time all the parties had signed on the same day, but they took 6 days to send it to Disney.  This time the buyers actually took the full week to sign.  I'm hoping if it gets passed by Disney, we won't have the horrible First American experience that so many seem to have.


----------



## HappilyEverAfter2007

jamie3631 said:


> Sorry to hear this. We also are using Fidelity, and have the same experience. Apparently this is normal for them. Everything is very slow, and minimal communication. It took a week to get my contract submitted to Disney for ROFR, and I kept following up with no response or very cryptic responses. We passed ROFR 2 weeks ago today, and I'm still waiting for closing documents. I was essentially told not to even follow up on the status of my closing documents until it's pas the three week mark from passing ROFR. I just keep having to remind myself that the cheap price of the contract is definitely worth this headache in the end. We have worked with 2 other brokers over the years, and never had anything close to this type of experience. Fidelity definitely tests the patience. Do you have the name of the person in contracts that is handling your contract? If not I can give you the person in contracts that I contacted about mine, to see when mine would be sent for ROFR. Maybe they will also be the ones receiving the information on pass/take.
> 
> Good luck to you, I'm here with you!



Week 3 here waiting on my closing documents from First American. Sigh.... I just emailed my broker at Fidelity because I needed to email somebody to release some of this anticipated anxiety. All she could say is First American is back logged. Ya think? Cause Mason Title is knocking them out left and right?!?! Last week I actually called and spoke to the lady who was preparing my closing docs at First American and she did say it would be beginning of this week. My thoughts....because First American handles the closing for direct Disney, me thinks Rivera is taking priority for sure. Sorry to hear there are many of y’all suffering with me. Let us commisserate together! I won’t even be using my points until next year I just want to close on the darn thing and gain access to the DVC site.


----------



## TexasChick123

@amytaylor6, I’m sorry they took another one from you.


----------



## HappilyEverAfter2007

mlittig said:


> Those of you who are waiting for Fidelity/First American Title to send closing documents or to return your messages, don't hold your breath  It took 7 WEEKS for me to get my closing documents and my e-mails were for the most part ignored



I thought I remember you saying it took 7 weeks with First American Title, I just could not believe it! I eat my words. If I ever use Fidelity again, we will totally opt for a different title company.


----------



## disneymagicRN

I do have a question...if most contracts have to close in 60 days, how can a title company take 3 weeks or 7 weeks, etc?


----------



## RamblinWreck

I do have to wonder how interested Disney could possibly be in taking things in ROFR in the near future. 

It seems like they're trying to boost resale prices right now to a point where potential resale buyers will go "hey, for only a few dollars more per point we can buy into CCV or Riviera and still get all of those benefits!" while at the same time the direct sales people can take people who are inquiring about any of the existing Monorail or Epcot/HS resorts and say to them "Why pay $190+ per point for these older resorts when you can buy Riviera, which will be around much longer, for even less!"

Does anyone really think that the direct prices Disney has set for the existing resorts has anything to do with the value of those resorts? It seems like it was set up more with the intention of making Riviera look more attractive. Maybe I'm just cynical.


----------



## Iestyn5150

My thought on it all is Disney buy-back because apparently they don’t want to devalue the resorts. If that was the case why would they pass cheaper contracts than other more expensive and almost identical ones that they do buy-back? It makes no sense to me.


----------



## TexasChick123

RamblinWreck said:


> I do have to wonder how interested Disney could possibly be in taking things in ROFR in the near future.
> 
> It seems like they're trying to boost resale prices right now to a point where potential resale buyers will go "hey, for only a few dollars more per point we can buy into CCV or Riviera and still get all of those benefits!" while at the same time the direct sales people can take people who are inquiring about any of the existing Monorail or Epcot/HS resorts and say to them "Why pay $190+ per point for these older resorts when you can buy Riviera, which will be around much longer, for even less!"
> 
> Does anyone really think that the direct prices Disney has set for the existing resorts has anything to do with the value of those resorts? It seems like it was set up more with the intention of making Riviera look more attractive. Maybe I'm just cynical.





Iestyn5150 said:


> My thought on it all is Disney buy-back because apparently they don’t want to devalue the resorts. If that was the case why would they pass cheaper contracts than other more expensive and almost identical ones that they do buy-back? It makes no sense to me.



Disney's ROFR decisions have always been difficult to explain.  They took a couple of my BLT contracts for $106pp and maybe $102pp (I can't remember the specifics now), but they let another attempt at $100pp contract pass.  Don't try to figure it out as it'll drive you nuts because there are factors at play that we don't know or have access to.  :\  Just keep submitting bids that you think are reasonable, and one will eventually make it through.  Also, please realize that this is all self-reported data, and some may fudge some things here and there.


----------



## Minniemoo15

WOw - we are having the same experience with Fidelity right now. Extremely poor communication, seemingly annoyed when we call to ask questions (it’s been 8 days since our sellers accepted but they have yet to sign the contract)... if it wasn’t such a perfect contract for us I would have walked away a long time  ago. I’m at the point where I’m not sure the cheap price is worth this awful service. They basically ignore our emails then act like we are such a bother when we phone to get the answers. The best part is they sent us a survey yesterday to rate their customer service. Can’t wait to fill that one out once this is over either way!

We have dealt with 2 other resale companies and they have been absolutely fabulous.


----------



## GoofyCoaster

That must be so frustrating to wait weeks for closing docs after waiting weeks or more for ROFR.

While the broker has no control over time for ROFR, they certainly have control over respectful and timely client communication and can choose to partner with title companies that are efficient.  

We made an offer a month ago on a contract that Fidelity had. Heard nothing for a day or two then got an email response; the contract already had an accepted offer well before we even made ours.  The online listing had not been updated to pending. OK. From reading these posts, maybe it was for the best...

For comparison, our current contract is with one of the other major brokers (not fidelity). ROFR took two weeks and closing docs arrived by email 7 days later.  So it CAN de done quickly.


----------



## ScubaCat

Remember, the buyer chooses the closing agent. So if you see a contract you like with Fidelity and can get an offer in, have them designate a different title company.


----------



## arminnie

I’m getting ready to list a BLT contract- I will not be using Fidelity.


----------



## Tonnerme

tonnerme---$102-$12708-110-AKV-Aug-0/18, 110/19, 110/20- sent 2/25, taken 4/2


----------



## princessbride6205

bebec22 said:


> Day 35.  I just emailed my broker.  I know there's nothing she can really do but I just felt like I needed to do something.





Iestyn5150 said:


> I felt the same and did the same too! I’m 36 days in, starting to lose it a little too!


Same! Called our broker who pulled up my contract info and said there are a bunch of other Day 35 people in the same boat.




Minniemoo15 said:


> WOw - we are having the same experience with Fidelity right now. Extremely poor communication, seemingly annoyed when we call to ask questions (it’s been 8 days since our sellers accepted but they have yet to sign the contract)... if it wasn’t such a perfect contract for us I would have walked away a long time  ago. I’m at the point where I’m not sure the cheap price is worth this awful service. They basically ignore our emails then act like we are such a bother when we phone to get the answers. The best part is they sent us a survey yesterday to rate their customer service. Can’t wait to fill that one out once this is over either way!
> 
> We have dealt with 2 other resale companies and they have been absolutely fabulous.


I'm shocked they have a customer service survey! I was just thinking earlier today that maybe it's because we are used to hearing about (or using ourselves) the fabulous customer service of DVC-specialty brokers. They are smaller fish who rely on word of mouth and customer service. Fidelity is a big company with loads of other timeshare contracts. And the majority of their customers may not have any idea to expect frequent and informative communication. I am using them on this current contract. I would still use them again, but would request a different title company just to be sure I avoid the issues others have had with First American.



Tonnerme said:


> tonnerme---$102-$12708-110-AKV-Aug-0/18, 110/19, 110/20- sent 2/25, taken 4/2


NO! Sorry to hear that. I was about to say "that's a really long ROFR" but I've been waiting just one day less.


----------



## amytaylor6

Lost boy said:


> Just got notified this morning Disney took the contract we were waiting on, OKW Dec uy, 150pts for90$. Not sure how many days, I'd have to look back, but our offer was accepted last week of Jan. Back on the hunt. Nice thing is we don't need the points but wanted to add to our current points anticipating retirement at the end of the year.


Sorry they took it. But glad to hear you have time to search for the perfect contract. Best wishes to you & congrats in advance in your upcoming retirement!


----------



## amytaylor6

Tonnerme said:


> tonnerme---$102-$12708-110-AKV-Aug-0/18, 110/19, 110/20- sent 2/25, taken 4/2


Sorry they took it after your long wait. I bet there's a better one out there for you. Best wishes to you!


----------



## amytaylor6

TexasChick123 said:


> @amytaylor6, I’m sorry they took another one from you.



Thank you, I really appreciate your kind words. We just tried another...waiting for it to go to ROFR.  We went in a bit higher.....everyone says "buy where you want to stay" and BCV is it for us! We bought 100 pts Poly direct in January to get DVC membership benefits, but hadn't stayed (or even visited) anywhere other than BWV and AKL prior to buying. Our trip was right after the direct price increase, so to lock in lower prices, we bought before really seeing the resorts.  After our stay in late January, we realized that Poly is nice but BCV absolutely stole our hearts.  

My hubby says this is going to be our last try so I wanted to submit a strong offer.  We actually offered a bit higher than asking price since it was a nice contract and still a good deal when compared to direct prices (which we cannot justify for BCV).  

Trying to keep the faith that it will all work out! Hoping for some Pixie Dust for us and others, too!
I have a good feeling about this one.  Everything will turn out the way it's meant to be, right? 

Thanks again....each of you, the members of this awesome forum, have been so appreciated and helpful! ❤


----------



## princessbride6205

amytaylor6 said:


> Thank you, I really appreciate your kind words. We just tried another...waiting for it to go to ROFR.  We went in a bit higher.....everyone says "buy where you want to stay" and BCV is it for us! We bought 100 pts Poly direct in January to get DVC membership benefits, but hadn't stayed (or even visited) anywhere other than BWV and AKL prior to buying. Our trip was right after the direct price increase, so to lock in lower prices, we bought before really seeing the resorts.  After our stay in late January, we realized that Poly is nice but BCV absolutely stole our hearts.


Aww, that's how we feel about Poly. We keep buying "affordable" resorts, but if our current contract gets taken, we may change up our thinking. Good luck with your new BCV!


----------



## amytaylor6

princessbride6205 said:


> Aww, that's how we feel about Poly. We keep buying "affordable" resorts, but if our current contract gets taken, we may change up our thinking. Good luck with your new BCV!


Thank you! And good luck to you too!!!! Follow your heart! ❤


----------



## Iestyn5150

Day 37...


----------



## mrsap

33


----------



## Moocabn2258

mrsap said:


> 33


Still nothing!?!?! Oh man.  Are you going to try again if this one gets taken?  Keep offering what you are comfortable with but I bet that great price matched with Seller paying closing made it attractive to Disney.  I'd go low again but maybe pay closing? I really hope you hear soon!  I'm anxious for you.


----------



## mrsap

Moocabn2258 said:


> Still nothing!?!?! Oh man.  Are you going to try again if this one gets taken?  Keep offering what you are comfortable with but I bet that great price matched with Seller paying closing made it attractive to Disney.  I'd go low again but maybe pay closing? I really hope you hear soon!  I'm anxious for you.



Still nothing!!! After 25 days I kind of started giving up. It took 34 days for our last one to get taken. We are not in any rush, as we already have our trips planned for this year, but the frustrating part is just waiting around for somebody to tell you it’s getting taken!! My DH and I are actually just in the middle of conversation discussing what to do next. We might just take a break and try again for SSR. But if not, we are thinking of maybe just trying for Poly, since that is where we would want to use the bulk of the SSR points anyway. So we will see! Thanks for reaching out, so sweet of you!!!


----------



## TexasChick123

mrsap said:


> Still nothing!!! After 25 days I kind of started giving up. It took 34 days for our last one to get taken. We are not in any rush, as we already have our trips planned for this year, but the frustrating part is just waiting around for somebody to tell you it’s getting taken!! My DH and I are actually just in the middle of conversation discussing what to do next. We might just take a break and try again for SSR. But if not, we are thinking of maybe just trying for Poly, since that is where we would want to use the bulk of the SSR points anyway. So we will see! Thanks for reaching out, so sweet of you!!!



After I had my one and only SSR attempt taken, I also changed course and just bought where I wanted to stay.  I was planning on using those SSR points at 7-months for other resorts almost exclusively.  It worked out in the end for me going for the resort I actually wanted.    There's nothing wrong with SSR, but it just isn't for us since we still spend 90% of our time in the parks.


----------



## mrsap

TexasChick123 said:


> After I had my one and only SSR attempt taken, I also changed course and just bought where I wanted to stay.  I was planning on using those SSR points at 7-months for other resorts almost exclusively.  It worked out in the end for me going for the resort I actually wanted.    There's nothing wrong with SSR, but it just isn't for us since we still spend 90% of our time in the parks.



That’s exactly where we are.


----------



## DvcMomof2

amytaylor6 said:


> Thank you, I really appreciate your kind words. We just tried another...waiting for it to go to ROFR.  We went in a bit higher.....everyone says "buy where you want to stay" and BCV is it for us! We bought 100 pts Poly direct in January to get DVC membership benefits, but hadn't stayed (or even visited) anywhere other than BWV and AKL prior to buying. Our trip was right after the direct price increase, so to lock in lower prices, we bought before really seeing the resorts.  After our stay in late January, we realized that Poly is nice but BCV absolutely stole our hearts.
> 
> My hubby says this is going to be our last try so I wanted to submit a strong offer.  We actually offered a bit higher than asking price since it was a nice contract and still a good deal when compared to direct prices (which we cannot justify for BCV).
> 
> Trying to keep the faith that it will all work out! Hoping for some Pixie Dust for us and others, too!
> I have a good feeling about this one.  Everything will turn out the way it's meant to be, right?
> 
> Thanks again....each of you, the members of this awesome forum, have been so appreciated and helpful! ❤



Good luck with this one! We also paid up for BCV just to get it done and because there aren’t a lot of smaller contracts that come up.  I have always loved BCV also.  DH agreed to buy without ever really being there but we had a couples trip to BW and he appreciated the area more.  We own BLT for the kids.  BCV is for us for couples F&W trips through retirement.  BLT is nice but it’s not BCV!  And we also can’t justify paying direct or paying BC prices to stay!

I hope this one passes!


----------



## pangyal

Sorry everyone...I’m currently on a cruise and don’t have a chance to create a new thread / do all of the updates until this weekend. Just keep posting everything and I will sort it out later .


----------



## brianthompson1

brianthompson1---$150-$24175-150-PVB-Aug-0/17, 150/18, 300/19, 150/20- sent 4/3


----------



## kenyoncad

brianthompson1 said:


> brianthompson1---$150-$24175-150-PVB-Aug-0/17, 150/18, 300/19, 150/20- sent 4/3



That's a nice loaded PVB contract, hope you get thru ROFR quickly so you can use those 18 points in time.


----------



## Matty B13

brianthompson1 said:


> brianthompson1---$150-$24175-150-PVB-Aug-0/17, 150/18, 300/19, 150/20- sent 4/3





kenyoncad said:


> That's a nice loaded PVB contract, hope you get thru ROFR quickly so you can use those 18 points in time.



Well hopefully you can find something over the summer, or just rent out the points.


----------



## disneymagicRN

Do you only get documents from the title company once your contract goes through ROFR?

Ours was sent to Disney yesterday, and I just got documents from First American.  When our first contract was taken back we never got any documents from the title company.  I emailed our broker and forwarded her the documents so she could see, but there's now way it would be through ROFR already, right?


----------



## brianthompson1

Matty B13 said:


> Well hopefully you can find something over the summer, or just rent out the points.


Thanks! One way or another I’m hoping/ planning to get some value out of those 2018 points!


----------



## DisneyOutsider

disneymagicRN said:


> Do you only get documents from the title company once your contract goes through ROFR?
> 
> Ours was sent to Disney yesterday, and I just got documents from First American.  When our first contract was taken back we never got any documents from the title company.  I emailed our broker and forwarded her the documents so she could see, but there's now way it would be through ROFR already, right?



I received Escrow documents from the title company and the document explicitly stated that they are still awaiting the ROFR decision from Disney. It was just to verify personal information and set-up for the deed when/if necessary.


----------



## disneymagicRN

DisneyOutsider said:


> I received Escrow documents from the title company and the document explicitly stated that they are still awaiting the ROFR decision from Disney. It was just to verify personal information and set-up for the deed when/if necessary.



That's good to know.  It doesn't say anywhere that I can see that they are still awaiting ROFR.  They are escrow documents.  I highly doubt it went through ROFR that quickly.  It's leaving me with even more serious doubts about First American.  I don't understand why we would not have received this last time.  We have only dealt with Fidelity/First American.  I will say the fidelity broker has instantly emailed me back, so I am happy with that.


----------



## MrsBergs

MrsBergs---$100-$12279-110-SSR-Jun-0/18, 110/19, 110/20- sent 4/3

This is a 2nd contract, our previous Saratoga got taken on ROFR 

Fingers crossed!


----------



## RamblinWreck

pangyal said:


> Sorry everyone...I’m currently on a cruise and don’t have a chance to create a new thread / do all of the updates until this weekend. Just keep posting everything and I will sort it out later .


I want your life


----------



## Minniemoo15

After 9 days of accepting our offer the sellers *finally* signed the contract and it has been sent off to Disney! I don't hold much hope that it will pass ROFR, but we had to try as it is the perfect contract for us and the price was right.

minniemoo15---$103-$27345-240-AKV-Feb-0/18, 240/19, 240/20 - sent 4/3


----------



## HappilyEverAfter2007

Minniemoo15 said:


> After 8 days of accepting our offer the sellers *finally* signed the contract and it has been sent off to Disney! I don't hold much hope that it will pass ROFR, but we had to try as it is the perfect contract for us and the price was right.
> 
> minniemoo15---$103-$27345-240-AKV-Feb-0/18, 240/19, 240/20 - sent 4/3



Fingers crossed, I think it is a fair Price per point for that amount of points. Good luck that it sails through ROFR.


----------



## MB_01

HappilyEverAfter2007 said:


> Fingers crossed, I think it is a fair Price per point for that amount of points. Good luck that it sails through ROFR.



Yup. That one isn’t too out of wack that they’d take it for sure.  You got a good shot!


----------



## RamblinWreck

Minniemoo15 said:


> After 8 days of accepting our offer the sellers *finally* signed the contract and it has been sent off to Disney! I don't hold much hope that it will pass ROFR, but we had to try as it is the perfect contract for us and the price was right.
> 
> minniemoo15---$103-$27345-240-AKV-Feb-0/18, 240/19, 240/20 - sent 4/3


Nice contract! Good luck!


----------



## ScubaCat

I think @pangyal ditched us


----------



## Moocabn2258

pangyal said:


> Sorry everyone...I’m currently on a cruise and don’t have a chance to create a new thread / do all of the updates until this weekend. Just keep posting everything and I will sort it out later .


Exciting!  Enjoy your cruise...a Disney cruise?  We'll all be here waiting for you.


----------



## Moocabn2258

mrsap said:


> Still nothing!!! After 25 days I kind of started giving up. It took 34 days for our last one to get taken. We are not in any rush, as we already have our trips planned for this year, but the frustrating part is just waiting around for somebody to tell you it’s getting taken!! My DH and I are actually just in the middle of conversation discussing what to do next. We might just take a break and try again for SSR. But if not, we are thinking of maybe just trying for Poly, since that is where we would want to use the bulk of the SSR points anyway. So we will see! Thanks for reaching out, so sweet of you!!!





TexasChick123 said:


> After I had my one and only SSR attempt taken, I also changed course and just bought where I wanted to stay.  I was planning on using those SSR points at 7-months for other resorts almost exclusively.  It worked out in the end for me going for the resort I actually wanted.    There's nothing wrong with SSR, but it just isn't for us since we still spend 90% of our time in the parks.




Same. We've stayed at SSR, but are looking to use the points at other resorts and resort hop. I just couldn't pass up the price and low maintenance fees. I know it's tough to get in a 7 months these days, but I know plenty of people who do it with a little patience and flexibility. Since we passed, I'll just hope this strategy works out for me. I mean no matter what, we'll be at Disney


----------



## Tink10

Subscribing...Just listed our BWV & one SSR contract


----------



## DisneyCowgirl

DisneyCowgirl---$105-$34485-300-OKW(E)-Mar-30/18, 600/19, 300/20, 300/21- sent 3/29


----------



## Minniemoo15

MB_01 said:


> Yup. That one isn’t too out of wack that they’d take it for sure.  You got a good shot!





HappilyEverAfter2007 said:


> Fingers crossed, I think it is a fair Price per point for that amount of points. Good luck that it sails through ROFR.



Thank you! That gives me some hope !


----------



## amytaylor6

DvcMomof2 said:


> Good luck with this one! We also paid up for BCV just to get it done and because there aren’t a lot of smaller contracts that come up.  I have always loved BCV also.  DH agreed to buy without ever really being there but we had a couples trip to BW and he appreciated the area more.  We own BLT for the kids.  BCV is for us for couples F&W trips through retirement.  BLT is nice but it’s not BCV!  And we also can’t justify paying direct or paying BC prices to stay!
> 
> I hope this one passes!


Thank you so much! I was so happy to see yours go through! You will have many years of wonderful BCV stays in your future!

It seems like you really do need to own BCV or rent points if you have specific dates in mind...even quite a while in advance. That's why we decided to increase our offer price....we really want to own and stay there AND the anxiety of waiting and having it taken was not something we want to keep experiencing. Hoping this will be our lucky one!

Enjoy F&W! I just saw that they finally released the 2019 dates....8/29-11/23/19. Interesting that it begins the same day as SW-GE opens at WDW!!!

MY DH & I have never been during F&W but I have a quick trip with a friend in September so we are looking forward to a F&W day then! We were unable to get BCV unless our 2 day waitlist comes through but we were lucky enough to get a couple nights at Poly and a couple nights at BWV.

Take care!


----------



## amytaylor6

Moocabn2258 said:


> Exciting!  Enjoy your cruise...a Disney cruise?  We'll all be here waiting for you.


Yay!!!! Agreed....Have a great time on your cruise!!!! We will all be here when you return!


----------



## amytaylor6

Minniemoo15 said:


> After 9 days of accepting our offer the sellers *finally* signed the contract and it has been sent off to Disney! I don't hold much hope that it will pass ROFR, but we had to try as it is the perfect contract for us and the price was right.
> 
> minniemoo15---$103-$27345-240-AKV-Feb-0/18, 240/19, 240/20 - sent 4/3


Good luck!!! Sending positive wishes your way!


----------



## amytaylor6

brianthompson1 said:


> brianthompson1---$150-$24175-150-PVB-Aug-0/17, 150/18, 300/19, 150/20- sent 4/3


Nice contract!!! Best of luck!


----------



## amytaylor6

MrsBergs said:


> MrsBergs---$100-$12279-110-SSR-Jun-0/18, 110/19, 110/20- sent 4/3
> 
> This is a 2nd contract, our previous Saratoga got taken on ROFR
> 
> Fingers crossed!


Fingers crossed for you!!!


----------



## amytaylor6

pangyal said:


> Sorry everyone...I’m currently on a cruise and don’t have a chance to create a new thread / do all of the updates until this weekend. Just keep posting everything and I will sort it out later .


Yay!!!! Have a great time on your cruise!!!!


----------



## mrsg00fy

HappilyEverAfter2007 said:


> Week 3 here waiting on my closing documents from First American. Sigh.... I just emailed my broker at Fidelity because I needed to email somebody to release some of this anticipated anxiety. All she could say is First American is back logged. Ya think? Cause Mason Title is knocking them out left and right?!?! Last week I actually called and spoke to the lady who was preparing my closing docs at First American and she did say it would be beginning of this week. My thoughts....because First American handles the closing for direct Disney, me thinks Rivera is taking priority for sure. Sorry to hear there are many of y’all suffering with me. Let us commisserate together! I won’t even be using my points until next year I just want to close on the darn thing and gain access to the DVC site.


We waited almost four weeks. I feel your pain. For us timing is critical. We have points that need to be used by 5/31.


----------



## Cbrown817

Cbrown817---$130-$13830-100-BLT-Sep-0/17, 0/18, 22/19, 100/20- sent 4/1


----------



## HappilyEverAfter2007

mrsg00fy said:


> We waited almost four weeks. I feel your pain. For us timing is critical. We have points that need to be used by 5/31.



Oh goodness. Have you finally gotten all things in and were you able to find availability at a resort? We have a 2018 points but a Dec use year so just need to be able to at least bank by August I believe.


----------



## mrsg00fy

HappilyEverAfter2007 said:


> Oh goodness. Have you finally gotten all things in and were you able to find availability at a resort? We have a 2018 points but a Dec use year so just need to be able to at least bank by August I believe.


Unfortunately not. We received our closing docs last Wednesday and sent them back immediately. The sellers haven't returned theirs yet. There seemed to be no reason why it took so long to get the closing docs and now the sellers are dragging their feet. The availability for May is dwindling by the day. I am NOT a happy camper. I will try to wait until after all is said and done and then post more thoughts on both Fidelity and First American Title. But thus far, of our four contracts, this has been the most painful.


----------



## HappilyEverAfter2007

mrsg00fy said:


> Unfortunately not. We received our closing docs last Wednesday and sent them back immediately. The sellers haven't returned theirs yet. There seemed to be no reason why it took so long to get the closing docs and now the sellers are dragging their feet. The availability for May is dwindling by the day. I am NOT a happy camper. I will try to wait until after all is said and done and then post more thoughts on both Fidelity and First American Title. But thus far, of our four contracts, this has been the most painful.



Gah!!!! I’m so sorry. What an absolute nightmare. It is super frustrating when you know things can move faster because they have proven to do so many times before yet our hands are tied as the buyer. I am new to DVC as a whole and I know it would not help with a May trip but I hope you can at least put those points into RCI to be able to use them for something in the future so you are not out completely. Fingers crossed sellers get a move on with it!


----------



## princessbride6205

Day 36  My second place contract that I've been staring at for a week is now sale pending. Sigh...I didn't need these points this year anyway...


----------



## Iestyn5150

38 days, this is getting silly now!


----------



## mrsap

34


----------



## bebec22

37 

I convinced myself I was purchasing RR after this torture but I talked myself off that ledge.


----------



## RamblinWreck

mrsg00fy said:


> Unfortunately not. We received our closing docs last Wednesday and sent them back immediately. The sellers haven't returned theirs yet. There seemed to be no reason why it took so long to get the closing docs and now the sellers are dragging their feet. The availability for May is dwindling by the day. I am NOT a happy camper. I will try to wait until after all is said and done and then post more thoughts on both Fidelity and First American Title. But thus far, of our four contracts, this has been the most painful.


As genuinely terrible as I feel Fidelity has been during this process for me and for all of you.... I'd still use them again.

For whatever reason, the prices people list their contracts for on that site are just lower. I can deal with some pain and poor communication to save a couple grand.


----------



## kboo

mrsg00fy said:


> Unfortunately not. We received our closing docs last Wednesday and sent them back immediately. The sellers haven't returned theirs yet. There seemed to be no reason why it took so long to get the closing docs and now the sellers are dragging their feet. The availability for May is dwindling by the day. I am NOT a happy camper. I will try to wait until after all is said and done and then post more thoughts on both Fidelity and First American Title. But thus far, of our four contracts, this has been the most painful.



For what it's worth, I got expiring points 10 days before they expired, and was able to rent them right away. It helps that you already have a DVC account, so you own't have any delays with setting up an account.


----------



## PamTimMN

PamTimMN---$87-$26844-300-BRV@WL-Dec-0/17, 0/18, 0/19, 300/20- sent 3/17

This is our first ride on the merry-go-round.. We'll keep you posted!


----------



## Iestyn5150

PamTimMN said:


> PamTimMN---$87-$26844-300-BRV@WL-Dec-0/17, 0/18, 0/19, 300/20- sent 3/17
> 
> This is our first ride on the merry-go-round.. We'll keep you posted!



Wow, that’ll be a nice cheap contract if you pass ROFR! All the best with that one!


----------



## LynzyLady2019

bebec22 said:


> 37
> 
> I convinced myself I was purchasing RR after this torture but I talked myself off that ledge.


I'm on day 37 as well. This is our first attempt at purchasing DVC. I don't care if they take it at this point, I just want an answer so we can move forward. 
In fact, it has me so frustrated that I don't even want to listen to Disney podcasts right now- and that's a first!


----------



## Iestyn5150

LynzyLady2019 said:


> I'm on day 37 as well. This is our first attempt at purchasing DVC. I don't care if they take it at this point, I just want an answer so we can move forward.
> In fact, it has me so frustrated that I don't even want to listen to Disney podcasts right now- and that's a first!



I’m afraid to say I’m with you Lynzy. 38 days for me now, I wish they’d just give me an answer so I can move on either way!


----------



## Katie L

LynzyLady2019 said:


> I'm on day 37 as well. This is our first attempt at purchasing DVC. I don't care if they take it at this point, I just want an answer so we can move forward.
> In fact, it has me so frustrated that I don't even want to listen to Disney podcasts right now- and that's a first!



We are only at day 21 - but since many had passes at day 12 at our resort I think it is extremely likely ours is getting taken. And I really don't know what we will do if that happens. Maybe just keep the money in stocks like we have been - the return there has been pretty darn good. This whole process definitely feels like Disney is trying to push you to direct. I just don't see the value prop there!!!!!!


----------



## bebec22

LynzyLady2019 said:


> I'm on day 37 as well. This is our first attempt at purchasing DVC. I don't care if they take it at this point, I just want an answer so we can move forward.
> In fact, it has me so frustrated that I don't even want to listen to Disney podcasts right now- and that's a first!


It's my first attempt too.  I just want an answer as well.  Of course a perfect contract just popped up today but I'm sure it will be gone by the time I get my answer.


----------



## PamTimMN

Iestyn5150 said:


> Wow, that’ll be a nice cheap contract if you pass ROFR! All the best with that one!


Thanks! The hard part is seeing some nice offers go by as we are waiting for our ROFR processing.


----------



## TexasChick123

PamTimMN said:


> Thanks! The hard part is seeing some nice offers go by as we are waiting for our ROFR processing.



Stop looking at the resale sites.  You'll just drive yourself crazy.  I never could do this when we were in ROFR, but I wish I could've...


----------



## LynzyLady2019

bebec22 said:


> It's my first attempt too.  I just want an answer as well.  Of course a perfect contract just popped up today but I'm sure it will be gone by the time I get my answer.


 Yes, we had that happen already with one that was listed and had an offer pending this week. Unfortunately we don't have enough cash on hand to have two contracts go through if they don't take this one by some miracle. I feel like they are trying to torment us into buying direct.


----------



## mlittig

RamblinWreck said:


> As genuinely terrible as I feel Fidelity has been during this process for me and for all of you.... I'd still use them again.
> 
> For whatever reason, the prices people list their contracts for on that site are just lower. I can deal with some pain and poor communication to save a couple grand.



I would use Fidelity again for the same reasons you list here, RamblinWreck BUT I would definitely request a different title company other than First American Title  Thanks to this thread I now know I can do that  Waiting 7 WEEKS after passing ROFR just to receive my closing documents was totally ridiculous


----------



## Matt Cormack

Fingers crossed. This is our first contract and first attempt. 

msc2019---$108-$22614-200-AKV-Sep-0/17, 100/18, 124/19, 200/20-seller pays MF '19- sent 3/27


----------



## vanjust14

Matt Cormack said:


> Fingers crossed. This is our first contract and first attempt.
> 
> msc2019---$108-$22614-200-AKV-Sep-0/17, 100/18, 124/19, 200/20-seller pays MF '19- sent 3/27



Good luck! My 150 pt AKV passed at $107pp. 


Minniemoo15 said:


> After 9 days of accepting our offer the sellers *finally* signed the contract and it has been sent off to Disney! I don't hold much hope that it will pass ROFR, but we had to try as it is the perfect contract for us and the price was right.
> 
> minniemoo15---$103-$27345-240-AKV-Feb-0/18, 240/19, 240/20 - sent 4/3


Great contract and price!  Good luck!



PamTimMN said:


> PamTimMN---$87-$26844-300-BRV@WL-Dec-0/17, 0/18, 0/19, 300/20- sent 3/17
> 
> This is our first ride on the merry-go-round.. We'll keep you posted!


Another good one, good luck


----------



## Daisybell911

I didn't see April yet so I'll post it here until I do.  Waiting IS SO HARRRRRRD!

Daisybell911---$150-$24208-150-PVB-Aug-100/18, 148/19, 150/20- sent 4/3


----------



## bebec22

Things are eerily quiet this week....


----------



## Katie L

bebec22 said:


> Things are eerily quiet this week....



They're busy selling Riviera and filling wait lists based on their new UY rules. They're probably trying to figure out how quickly they can move through the wait list before they decide to take more. It blows my mind that people are willing to pay a 30-40% premium to buy from DVC direct. But they will. Everything they've done is working as they hoped. Maybe better. And 2021 reallocation charts are coming.


----------



## RamblinWreck

Katie L said:


> They're busy selling Riviera and filling wait lists based on their new UY rules. They're probably trying to figure out how quickly they can move through the wait list before they decide to take more. It blows my mind that people are willing to pay a 30-40% premium to buy from DVC direct. But they will. Everything they've done is working as they hoped. Maybe better. And 2021 reallocation charts are coming.


So what are the actual rules regarding ROFR and the 30+ day wait period?

If you've given them more than 30 days already, and their timeliness (or lack thereof) is starting to threaten the effective date on your contract... what's to stop you or your broker from sending a follow up contact that says "You have been given more than 30 days to make a decision on this contract and failed to send a notification. We are taking this as a waiver of your right of first refusal and will now move forward with executing this contract." And should they dislike that and decide to try to take it anyway, what's to stop you from taking them to small claims court over whatever expenses they cost you, and for tying up your deposit for so long? 

I'm genuinely asking. I assume there's some verbiage that grants them all the power in the world. But is no one willing to put them to the test on this? It seems from what I have been reading here that their propensity to drag ROFR out to absurd lengths these days is a very new trend.


----------



## chehan

bebec22 said:


> Things are eerily quiet this week....



It sure does seem that way. Hopefully by tomorrow we'll see lots of passes come through. *fingers crossed*

*edited for clarity


----------



## Iestyn5150

From what I understand the whole 30 days thing is a nonsense. The contract actually states the seller has to give Disney at least 30 days from when the contract can close. Disney then have up ‘til 14 days prior to the closing date to make a decision. So, if you pick a contract now with a closing date of June 30th that effectively gives Disney 75 days to make a decision. The whole 30 day ROFR is a myth that I feel needs putting out there to make buyers aware of the actual time frame you could be potentially looking at.


----------



## chehan

Is it just me or does anyone else stalk this board for posts as if other people's news will somehow fill the void of your own empty inbox? Can't believe all you guys stuck in the 30s. Hoping for all of you that this week is the end of this insane wait.


----------



## RamblinWreck

Iestyn5150 said:


> From what I understand the whole 30 days thing is a nonsense. The contract actually states the seller has to give Disney at least 30 days from when the contract can close. Disney then have up ‘til 14 days prior to the closing date to make a decision. So, if you pick a contract now with a closing date of June 30th that effectively gives Disney 75 days to make a decision. The whole 30 day ROFR is a myth that I feel needs putting out there to make buyers aware of the actual time frame you could be potentially looking at.


So the cutoff is 14 days to closing? Like if my contract originally said the closing date is April 18th, today is the day that we could just say "Sorry, Disney, you missed your chance" and move forward with it?


----------



## bebec22

Iestyn5150 said:


> From what I understand the whole 30 days thing is a nonsense. The contract actually states the seller has to give Disney at least 30 days from when the contract can close. Disney then have up ‘til 14 days prior to the closing date to make a decision. So, if you pick a contract now with a closing date of June 30th that effectively gives Disney 75 days to make a decision. The whole 30 day ROFR is a myth that I feel needs putting out there to make buyers aware of the actual time frame you could be potentially looking at.


The closing date on my contract is April 22, so 18 days away.  So, what you're saying is they need to give me an answer within the next 4 days?


----------



## RamblinWreck

chehan said:


> Is it just me or does anyone else stalk this board for posts as if other people's news will somehow fill the void of your own empty inbox? Can't believe all you guys stuck in the 30s. Hoping for all of you that this week is the end of this insane wait.


I felt like I was prepared for a long wait. But I had convinced myself that this week had to be the week. If it's not, I'm officially in the 40+ day wait club. Now that it's Thursday, I'm starting to feel like 40+ days seems pretty likely....


----------



## Iestyn5150

RamblinWreck said:


> So the cutoff is 14 days to closing? Like if my contract originally said the closing date is April 18th, today is the day that we could just say "Sorry, Disney, you missed your chance" and move forward with it?



I believe so yes.


----------



## bebec22

chehan said:


> Is it just me or does anyone else stalk this board for posts as if other people's news will somehow fill the void of your own empty inbox? Can't believe all you guys stuck in the 30s. Hoping for all of you that this week is the end of this insane wait.


This is me 100%.  I stalk this board.  I've been stalking it for almost 2 years before I had my own contract in ROFR.


----------



## RamblinWreck

Iestyn5150 said:


> I believe so yes.


Do you know where I might be able to find some supporting evidence for this?


----------



## Iestyn5150

bebec22 said:


> The closing date on my contract is April 22, so 18 days away.  So, what you're saying is they need to give me an answer within the next 4 days?



Yes, I believe so. They’ve got to give you enough time to close if they decide not to buy back.


----------



## bebec22

My contract states, "This contract shall be closed on or before 4/22/2019 or within 45 days from when the estoppel information is provided by Disney to the closing company, unless extended by other provisions of the contract."

I'm not good with legal jargon so maybe someone else can chime in on exactly what this means.


----------



## Iestyn5150

RamblinWreck said:


> Do you know where I might be able to find some supporting evidence for this?



I can’t remember where I read it but in the terms and conditions of the contract the only mention of 30 days is the 30 day minimum you have to give Disney from the closing date. I think someone posted those terms and conditions somewhere on the boards a few days ago. They are not contractually bound to give you an answer within 30 days, my broker confirmed this when I went over 30 days more than a week ago.


----------



## chehan

RamblinWreck said:


> I felt like I was prepared for a long wait. But I had convinced myself that this week had to be the week. If it's not, I'm officially in the 40+ day wait club. Now that it's Thursday, I'm starting to feel like 40+ days seems pretty likely....



As bebec22 pointed out, it's been super quiet. I've got all my fingers and toes crossed that by tomorrow you'll hear something. <3



bebec22 said:


> This is me 100%.  I stalk this board.  I've been stalking it for almost 2 years before I had my own contract in ROFR.



In the past two years (wow!), have you seen anywhere near this wait time?


----------



## RamblinWreck

bebec22 said:


> My contract states, "This contract shall be closed on or before 4/22/2019 or within 45 days from when the estoppel information is provided by Disney to the closing company, unless extended by other provisions of the contract."
> 
> I'm not good with legal jargon so maybe someone else can chime in on exactly what this means.


Mine says it will close on the 26th. So, if both of us continue to get the cold shoulder from Disney for 8 more days, I'm more than willing to be the guinea pigs on standing up to them. It sounds like a lot more fun than sitting around waiting for an answer!


----------



## chehan

bebec22 said:


> My contract states, "This contract shall be closed on or before 4/22/2019 or within 45 days from when the estoppel information is provided by Disney to the closing company, unless extended by other provisions of the contract."
> 
> I'm not good with legal jargon so maybe someone else can chime in on exactly what this means.



I'm not good with legal jargon either, but I'd have to think "This contract shall be closed on or before 4/22/2019 *or within 45 days from when the estoppel information is provided by Disney* to the closing company..." Since estoppel is issued post-ROFR, closing commences within 45 days after estoppel. Nothing states just how long Disney has to submit it, and thus how long they have to ROFR. Hope I'm making sense.

Perhaps the above language is to ensure a timely closing on both the buyer and seller's part.


----------



## RamblinWreck

Iestyn5150 said:


> I can’t remember where I read it but in the terms and conditions of the contract the only mention of 30 days is the 30 day minimum you have to give Disney from the closing date. I think someone posted those terms and conditions somewhere on the boards a few days ago. They are not contractually bound to give you an answer within 30 days, my broker confirmed this when I went over 30 days more than a week ago.


Yeah, that part (the part about 30 days being a requirement from our end, not from theirs) has been made very clear in many places around here.

I am very curious about the requirements for Disney though. They obviously can't just hold the contract in ROFR indefinitely.


----------



## Iestyn5150

RamblinWreck said:


> Yeah, that part (the part about 30 days being a requirement from our end, not from theirs) has been made very clear in many places around here.
> 
> I am very curious about the requirements for Disney though. They obviously can't just hold the contract in ROFR indefinitely.



I was looking at past contracts and a lot of the ones that passed quickly were within 14 days of contract closing date. I have probably put two and two together and I might be completely wrong but it makes sense, in a process of senselessness, that quicker passes only happen when Disney have no choice.


----------



## bebec22

chehan said:


> n the past two years (wow!), have you seen anywhere near this wait time?



Haha, I knew I wanted to buy in a while back but just recently had the cash to make the purchase.  I've been following prices mostly.  Anyways, there have been plenty of long waits but I'm not sure if there have ever been this many at the same time. Usually it's one or two here and there and a lot of times there's a special circumstance or the contract was "lost."


----------



## RamblinWreck

This process would be a lot less infuriating if I didn't know for a fact I was being lied to.

"Disney says they are very backed up so it's taking a lot longer"

Meanwhile, on DisBoards.....

"My contract just passed in 8 days!"
"No way, mine too!"


----------



## Iestyn5150

RamblinWreck said:


> This process would be a lot less infuriating if I didn't know for a fact I was being lied to.
> 
> "Disney says they are very backed up so it's taking a lot longer"
> 
> Meanwhile, on DisBoards.....
> 
> "My contract just passed in 8 days!"
> "No way, mine too!"



Tell me about it! I can’t believe I’m heading into a 6th weekend since submission.


----------



## SimbaAndSparkles

Iestyn5150 said:


> I was looking at past contracts and a lot of the ones that passed quickly were within 14 days of contract closing date. I have probably put two and two together and I might be completely wrong but it makes sense, in a process of senselessness, that quicker passes only happen when Disney have no choice.


I hate to poke holes in a very reasonable theory, but my most recent contract for BRV passed in only 15 days and the closing can't happen until end of June, after sellers complete their early June trip. So they certainly weren't forced into a quick pass in my case. But I also haven't found evidence of a taken BRV contract in several months, from multiple brokers who post ROFR reports...so maybe BRV is an outlier?


----------



## Iestyn5150

SimbaAndSparkles said:


> I hate to poke holes in a very reasonable theory, but my most recent contract for BRV passed in only 15 days and the closing can't happen until end of June, after sellers complete their early June trip. So they certainly weren't forced into a quick pass in my case. But I also haven't found evidence of a taken BRV contract in several months, from multiple brokers who post ROFR reports...so maybe BRV is an outlier?



As I said, it’s only a theory. With ROFR being such an unpredictable process I could be way off, but it makes a semblance of sense out of a process that can sometimes seem random for random’s sake!


----------



## SimbaAndSparkles

Iestyn5150 said:


> Tell me about it! I can’t believe I’m heading into a 6th weekend since submission.


I do feel for you. Our BLT contract was taken on the 38th day of ROFR. That was super rough.


----------



## RamblinWreck

SimbaAndSparkles said:


> I do feel for you. Our BLT contract was taken on the 38th day of ROFR. That was super rough.


At this point, having Disney take my contract would almost be a relief


----------



## SimbaAndSparkles

RamblinWreck said:


> At this point, having Disney take my contract would almost be a relief


That's exactly how I felt!! I just wanted to be notified so I could move on to other contracts...which I did, and my next contract passed in 15 days. Hope you get the right contract for your family, whether it's this one or another!


----------



## RamblinWreck

SimbaAndSparkles said:


> That's exactly how I felt!! I just wanted to be notified so I could move on to other contracts...which I did, and my next contract passed in 15 days. Hope you get the right contract for your family, whether it's this one or another!


You're more patient than I am. I already moved on to another contract. So now I have 2 of them out there! I keep trying to tell myself that my wife won't be THAT mad if they both pass


----------



## carli_h

RamblinWreck said:


> At this point, having Disney take my contract would almost be a relief



I definitely felt this way on our first contract that was taken. I expect our current contract to be taken as it’s ridiculously cheap and I’m not counting the days. I fully anticipate this one to go to the end of April as it without doubt will go to the ROFR panel.


----------



## DisneyCowgirl

Oh my goodness--I had no idea what I was getting myself into as far as this waiting game goes. Ours is a much-delayed closing, and I did not realize until reading this that (maybe) Disney has the right to wait until 14 days prior to closing. I don't think my heart could take it if we have to wait that long.

We are trying for the extended OKW, and paying a premium for that extended contract--maybe Disney has no interest in those? I have no idea.


----------



## RamblinWreck

DisneyCowgirl said:


> Oh my goodness--I had no idea what I was getting myself into as far as this waiting game goes. Ours is a much-delayed closing, and I did not realize until reading this that (maybe) Disney has the right to wait until 14 days prior to closing. I don't think my heart could take it if we have to wait that long.
> 
> We are trying for the extended OKW, and paying a premium for that extended contract--maybe Disney has no interest in those? I have no idea.


It appears Disney has the right to take all the way up until closing day.

There's another thread where someone posted the official rules. If you put your closing date at 6 months out, they can decide to take 6 months to render an ROFR decision. Which is ridiculous.


----------



## restjohn

restjohn---$107-$24647-210-AKV-Feb-0/18, 210/19, 210/20, 210/21- sent 4/2


----------



## MurphyL

MurphyL---$141-$29702-200-PVB-Dec-0/17, 390/18, 200/19, 200/20- sent 4/3


----------



## Iestyn5150

RamblinWreck said:


> It appears Disney has the right to take all the way up until closing day.
> 
> There's another thread where someone posted the official rules. If you put your closing date at 6 months out, they can decide to take 6 months to render an ROFR decision. Which is ridiculous.



Ah, so I was almost right then. So can the broker shorten the closing date to try and hurry Disney up?


----------



## Mariabelle

Newbie question here: Who sets up the closing date?


----------



## FRANKTSJR

For those that have had their contracts taken, how long did it take to get your deposit back? If paid by credit card, what form of payment did you receive?


----------



## RamblinWreck

Iestyn5150 said:


> Ah, so I was almost right then. So can the broker shorten the closing date to try and hurry Disney up?


I don’t see why they couldn’t. Disney requires 30 days notice before the closing date. I don’t see how they could possibly complain if the contract only gave them that bare minimum amount of time to work with.


----------



## HappilyEverAfter2007

mlittig said:


> I would use Fidelity again for the same reasons you list here, RamblinWreck BUT I would definitely request a different title company other than First American Title  Thanks to this thread I now know I can do that  Waiting 7 WEEKS after passing ROFR just to receive my closing documents was totally ridiculous



100% agree. Would use Fidelity again and go with Mason likely. Their contracts are the most competitive for sure. I called First American up yesterday on contract status and she emailed me today stating I should have them tomorrow. Not holding my breath though but maybe I will be surprised.


----------



## heynowirv

pangyal said:


> princessbride6205---$91-$6219-57-OKW-Feb-0/18, 57/19, 57/20- sent 2/27


Have you passed yet?


----------



## officialtom

officialtom---$110-$14265-125-AKV-Dec-112/18, 113/19, 125/20- sent 4/4

First try at DVC! Fingers crossed.


----------



## PamTimMN

TexasChick123 said:


> Stop looking at the resale sites.  You'll just drive yourself crazy.  I never could do this when we were in ROFR, but I wish I could've...


I know what you mean. Quitting smoking was easier than this! I have made a list of 10 or so contracts and will try not to look  at anymore resale sites, but I’m running out of finger nails!


----------



## jamie3631

HappilyEverAfter2007 said:


> 100% agree. Would use Fidelity again and go with Mason likely. Their contracts are the most competitive for sure. I called First American up yesterday on contract status and she emailed me today stating I should have them tomorrow. Not holding my breath though but maybe I will be surprised.




When did you pass rofr? I’m waiting on closing docs from first American as well. How did you get their contact info? Just googling or did your fidelity rep give it to you? I don’t have it and was hoping you could share it with me so I can follow up on your ours. We are st almost three weeks since passing rofr. Thanks!


----------



## jamie3631

FRANKTSJR said:


> For those that have had their contracts taken, how long did it take to get your deposit back? If paid by credit card, what form of payment did you receive?


 I paid by credit card and had one taken in February. The deposit was returned within a few days of my request to my broker, and it was put back on the credit card. I had this a few years back as well and that title company sent me a check, instead of refunding to the card. So I think it varies by title company?


----------



## princessbride6205

heynowirv said:


> Have you passed yet?


Thanks for checking on me...NOPE! 
Day 37


----------



## heynowirv

princessbride6205 said:


> Thanks for checking on me...NOPE!
> Day 37


OUCH!..Keep The Faith


----------



## Iestyn5150

Iestyn5150---$101-$25900-250-AKV-Jun-0/17, 0/18, 0/19, 250/20- sent 2/25, taken 4/4


----------



## RamblinWreck

Iestyn5150 said:


> Iestyn5150---$101-$25900-250-AKV-Jun-0/17, 0/18, 0/19, 250/20- sent 2/25, taken 4/4


Ouch! Sorry to hear.

At least the wait is over. I’m sure my contract will be joining yours soon.


----------



## Iestyn5150

RamblinWreck said:


> Ouch! Sorry to hear.
> 
> At least the wait is over. I’m sure my contract will be joining yours soon.



It’s a relief in all honesty. The last few days have driven me crazy!


----------



## amytaylor6

Iestyn5150 said:


> Iestyn5150---$101-$25900-250-AKV-Jun-0/17, 0/18, 0/19, 250/20- sent 2/25, taken 4/4


So sorry to hear this! Hope you find a better one!


----------



## Iestyn5150

amytaylor6 said:


> So sorry to hear this! Hope you find a better one!



Thanks Amy. I’m already on the look!


----------



## TexasChick123

Iestyn5150 said:


> Iestyn5150---$101-$25900-250-AKV-Jun-0/17, 0/18, 0/19, 250/20- sent 2/25, taken 4/4



Shoot! I’m sorry they took it.


----------



## Iestyn5150

TexasChick123 said:


> Shoot! I’m sorry they took it.



Thanks. After the time I’d waited I’d kinda resigned myself to the fact they’d take it. Still, onwards and upwards!


----------



## mrsap

35


----------



## mrsap

Iestyn5150 said:


> It’s a relief in all honesty. The last few days have driven me crazy!



So sorry. I know my taken is coming... just hate that I’m still waiting.


----------



## Katie L

Iestyn5150 said:


> Thanks. After the time I’d waited I’d kinda resigned myself to the fact they’d take it. Still, onwards and upwards!





mrsap said:


> So sorry. I know my taken is coming... just hate that I’m still waiting.



Me too. But I'm 2 weeks behind y'all. Day 22. I waited over a year to submit a contract. My emotions be like  We're going to Disney soon. I'll probably find out it's taken while we are there.


----------



## LynzyLady2019

jamie3631 said:


> I paid by credit card and had one taken in February. The deposit was returned within a few days of my request to my broker, and it was put back on the credit card. I had this a few years back as well and that title company sent me a check, instead of refunding to the card. So I think it varies by title company?


May I ask which broker you used that had you pay by CC? We used DVC Resale Market and had to send a check overnight, which cost $25.  It seemed very weird to me.


----------



## HappilyEverAfter2007

jamie3631 said:


> When did you pass rofr? I’m waiting on closing docs from first American as well. How did you get their contact info? Just googling or did your fidelity rep give it to you? I don’t have it and was hoping you could share it with me so I can follow up on your ours. We are st almost three weeks since passing rofr. Thanks!



We passed ROFR on 3/6. If I actually receive my contract docs today it will be 4 weeks from when Fidelity told me they sent the information to First American. They didn’t give me First American’s contact information but I found it online. I called 407-754-1320, got a receptionist and they transferred me to the closing agent. Hope this helps, again not sure it is speeding up my process by any means but I feel like I had to poke the bear so to speak.


----------



## Moocabn2258

LynzyLady2019 said:


> May I ask which broker you used that had you pay by CC? We used DVC Resale Market and had to send a check overnight, which cost $25.  It seemed very weird to me.


I do believe some of them let you pay by CC but you need to pay the 3% fee.  We also used DVC Resale Market but chose to do the wire transfer at a cost of $20.


----------



## bebec22

Day 38.  Really, really hoping this agony ends today.


----------



## bebec22

LynzyLady2019 said:


> May I ask which broker you used that had you pay by CC? We used DVC Resale Market and had to send a check overnight, which cost $25.  It seemed very weird to me.


I used The Timeshare Store (Mason Title Company) and I was able to put the deposit on a CC.  I didn't have to pay a fee either.


----------



## LynzyLady2019

Moocabn2258 said:


> I do believe some of them let you pay by CC but you need to pay the 3% fee.  We also used DVC Resale Market but chose to do the wire transfer at a cost of $20.


Thank you


----------



## RamblinWreck

Moocabn2258 said:


> I do believe some of them let you pay by CC but you need to pay the 3% fee.  We also used DVC Resale Market but chose to do the wire transfer at a cost of $20.


Both of the contracts I have out (1 through Fidelity, 1 through *************) seemed to encourage using a CC. Neither of the contracts had any verbiage about an extra fee for using a CC. At least not that I saw. I'm looking back through them now and am not seeing anything like that.


----------



## hoppedupondisney

Come on Disney!!  It’s Friday!  Give some people some good news today!


----------



## hoppedupondisney

Come on Disney!!  It’s Friday!  Give some people some good news today!


----------



## Tiffany H

I'm on day 28. I feel for everyone waiting longer than me at this point. I would really just like to know they are taking my contract so I can move on to the next one I'm eyeing up. My contract is for BLT, they should know they're taking it!


----------



## Katie L

RamblinWreck said:


> Both of the contracts I have out (1 through Fidelity, 1 through *************) seemed to encourage using a CC. Neither of the contracts had any verbiage about an extra fee for using a CC. At least not that I saw. I'm looking back through them now and am not seeing anything like that.



Jeffery Sweet required a check. I wrote a personal check and put a .50 stamp on it. It arrived within the week.


----------



## wings91

wings91---$92-$9600-100-BRV@WL-Jun-0/18, 0/19, 16/20-seller pays MF '20- sent 3/25 PASSED 4/5

Boulder Ridge is not a hot property it seems, not many TAKEN on the list for some time.  Also, look at the points on this one, I really get nothing until 2021.  But it's a second contract for us, also have 250 at SSR.

Good luck everyone!!


----------



## DvcMomof2

amytaylor6 said:


> Thank you so much! I was so happy to see yours go through! You will have many years of wonderful BCV stays in your future!
> 
> It seems like you really do need to own BCV or rent points if you have specific dates in mind...even quite a while in advance. That's why we decided to increase our offer price....we really want to own and stay there AND the anxiety of waiting and having it taken was not something we want to keep experiencing. Hoping this will be our lucky one!
> 
> Enjoy F&W! I just saw that they finally released the 2019 dates....8/29-11/23/19. Interesting that it begins the same day as SW-GE opens at WDW!!!
> 
> MY DH & I have never been during F&W but I have a quick trip with a friend in September so we are looking forward to a F&W day then! We were unable to get BCV unless our 2 day waitlist comes through but we were lucky enough to get a couple nights at Poly and a couple nights at BWV.
> 
> Take care!



Thanks!  Hope you enjoy Poly & BWV AND F&W.  That’s crazy it starts the same day as SW-GE opens!  No F&W for us this year unfortunately.  Will probably rent out points for a few years though now that we own I want to stay immediately! 

I’ve been watching BCV for a while and for a lot of the year you need to own or waitlist and it’s almost impossible to get at 7 mo during F&W.  I think it will be even harder in the future with SW-GE and the Epcot updates.  We figured our BLT points aren’t going to cut it.

Hope this one passes!  It’s definitely possible!  



FRANKTSJR said:


> For those that have had their contracts taken, how long did it take to get your deposit back? If paid by credit card, what form of payment did you receive?


We paid by check to Jeffrey Sweet (regular mail) and could have requested a refund the same day it was taken.  We ended up with a new contract also at Jeffrey Sweet (different brokers) and just transferred the deposit to the new contract which was super convenient.


----------



## Cyberc1978

RamblinWreck said:


> It appears Disney has the right to take all the way up until closing day.
> 
> There's another thread where someone posted the official rules. If you put your closing date at 6 months out, they can decide to take 6 months to render an ROFR decision. Which is ridiculous.



True but normally, if ever, they don’t use that long. When I sold my contract with closing in December it took them the regular amount of time.


----------



## katrinameucci

katrinameucci---$100-$14000-125-SSR-Dec-203/18, 125/19, 125/20- sent 3/25, passed 4/5


----------



## PamTimMN

Iestyn5150 said:


> Iestyn5150---$101-$25900-250-AKV-Jun-0/17, 0/18, 0/19, 250/20- sent 2/25, taken 4/4


Sorry that happened, but don't give up! I just keep saying to myself that half the fun is in the getting there.....maybe?


----------



## princessbride6205

Just emailed my broker at fidelity, and she answered right away. No news on my 2/27 contract yet.She mentioned she just got one back yesterday from 2/20! Ugh. I just want an answer so I can move on.

I just mentioned to DH a new contract I’m eyeing at Poly, and he suggested throwing in an offer even if we end up with both.  It might have helped that we were getting on the Magical Express at the time... Let’s get to the resort and then I’ll ask if he’s serious...


----------



## Iestyn5150

PamTimMN said:


> Sorry that happened, but don't give up! I just keep saying to myself that half the fun is in the getting there.....maybe?



Thank you. I’m not giving up, I’ll be back in the game soon!


----------



## vanjust14

LynzyLady2019 said:


> May I ask which broker you used that had you pay by CC? We used DVC Resale Market and had to send a check overnight, which cost $25.  It seemed very weird to me.


I used DVC Resale Market as well and sent a check overnight but Magic Vacation Title provided a pre-paid Fed-ex label with my documents.  That was a nice surprise.
When I asked DVC Resale Market about using a CC they said there would be a fee so I went with the check.


----------



## LynzyLady2019

vanjust14 said:


> I used DVC Resale Market as well and sent a check overnight but Magic Vacation Title provided a pre-paid Fed-ex label with my documents.  That was a nice surprise.
> When I asked DVC Resale Market about using a CC they said there would be a fee so I went with the check.


They didn't give us that! I wish they had, it really annoyed me to pay so much to send a check when a regular stamp would likely have gotten it there within a day or two anyway.


----------



## Iestyn5150

vanjust14 said:


> I used DVC Resale Market as well and sent a check overnight but Magic Vacation Title provided a pre-paid Fed-ex label with my documents.  That was a nice surprise.
> When I asked DVC Resale Market about using a CC they said there would be a fee so I went with the check.



Within the US I can understand using a cheque to pay the deposit but for international buyers like myself being able to use a credit card, even with a fee, is invaluable.


----------



## RamblinWreck

princessbride6205 said:


> Just emailed my broker at fidelity, and she answered right away. No news on my 2/27 contract yet.*She mentioned she just got one back yesterday from 2/20!* Ugh. I just want an answer so I can move on.


That is so not what I want to see right now....

Did she happen to mention whether or not it passed or was taken?


----------



## princessbride6205

RamblinWreck said:


> That is so not what I want to see right now....
> 
> Did she happen to mention whether or not it passed or was taken?


No, sorry. She said her boss contacted Disney today on a bunch of outstanding contracts and got back a “working on” for ours. Who knows how real that is but at least Fidelity has been following up.


----------



## RamblinWreck

princessbride6205 said:


> No, sorry. She said her boss contacted Disney today on a bunch of outstanding contracts and got back a “working on” for ours. Who knows how real that is but at least Fidelity has been following up.


I'm too jaded on Fidelity to believe anything they tell me.

I just accept that their crappy service is the price you pay for finding awesome contracts on their site. I don't think there's anything they could tell me right now that I'd actually believe without some kind of proof.


----------



## Tiffany H

Is there a way to contact Disney directly regarding your contract status?


----------



## RamblinWreck

Cyberc1978 said:


> True but normally, if ever, they don’t use that long. When I sold my contract with closing in December it took them the regular amount of time.


It certainly seems like these days they are abusing the system a lot more than they have in the past.

It feels like my contract has been identified as a decent target for ROFR and it's just sitting in a waiting list to see if it matches up with the right potential buyer.

I'm of a mindset now where I think if I do this again, I would refuse to sign any contract that grants Disney any more than the minimum 30 day heads up that they require.


----------



## DisneyOutsider

RamblinWreck said:


> I'm of a mindset now where I think if I do this again, I would refuse to sign any contract that grants Disney any more than the minimum 30 day heads up that they require.



That's certainly not a battle that you're likely to win. Your only option will be to buy direct if those are your demands.

The ROFR process right now really isn't any better or worse than it's always been, give or take. This is the price of saving thousands.


----------



## Iestyn5150

DisneyOutsider said:


> That's certainly not a battle that you're likely to win. Your only option will be to buy direct if those are your demands.
> 
> The ROFR process right now really isn't any better or worse than it's always been, give or take. This is the price of saving thousands.



Surely if that was the case brokers would be telling buyers that Disney have up to 40 days to decide because lately they’ve been closer to 40 days than 30 on a huge majority of their decisions.


----------



## gluestickgirl

LynzyLady2019 said:


> They didn't give us that! I wish they had, it really annoyed me to pay so much to send a check when a regular stamp would likely have gotten it there within a day or two anyway.



we were told to send it overnight and just did flat rate priority. there was no way i was paying that much.  our contract can’t close till late may, so i wasn’t going to worry about an extra day or two getting the deposit in.


----------



## LynzyLady2019

gluestickgirl said:


> we were told to send it overnight and just did flat rate priority. there was no way i was paying that much.  our contract can’t close till late may, so i wasn’t going to worry about an extra day or two getting the deposit in.


We will do it differently next time for sure if that is an option!


----------



## gluestickgirl

LynzyLady2019 said:


> We will do it differently next time for sure if that is an option!



well we didn’t ask ... but they didn’t say anything when they emailed to confirm it had arrived!


----------



## DisneyOutsider

Iestyn5150 said:


> Surely if that was the case brokers would be telling buyers that Disney have up to 40 days to decide because lately they’ve been closer to 40 days than 30 on a huge majority of their decisions.



It absolutely is the case... Disney does not feel that they are currently bound to a hard time limit in exercising ROFR and you will be out of your own pocket if you wish to challenge them on the issue.


----------



## RamblinWreck

Iestyn5150 said:


> Surely if that was the case brokers would be telling buyers that Disney have up to 40 days to decide because lately they’ve been closer to 40 days than 30 on a huge majority of their decisions.


Right?

When my contract was first sent out, the email from Fidelity said in bold letters "*Please be assured that we will advise you as soon as we receive the Right of First Refusal decision.   Disney can take up to 30 days to deliver the notification, so please be patient during this process.*"

If it's really up to 45 days, why wouldn't they say that?

At any rate, I don't see how this is a "battle" at all, let alone one that I could lose. Disney's own terms state that you only have to give them 30 days heads up before your closing date, and those same terms also state that if Disney doesn't render a decision before your closing date arrives, then that is considered the same as waiving their right of first refusal.

With that in mind, why would I ever grant them more than the 30 days that they require of me?


----------



## Iestyn5150

DisneyOutsider said:


> It absolutely is the case... Disney does not feel that they are currently bound to a hard time limit in exercising ROFR and you will be out of your own pocket if you wish to challenge them on the issue.



I wasn’t suggesting challenging them, I simply think brokers need to be more open and honest with the timeframe they set out for ROFR. 30 days clearly isn’t correct anymore.


----------



## RamblinWreck

Iestyn5150 said:


> I wasn’t suggesting challenging them, I simply think brokers need to be more open and honest with the timeframe they set out for ROFR. 30 days clearly isn’t correct anymore.


Why not challenge them? It sounds fun to me. Why not play their game by the rules, but keep it as much in your favor as possible? I don't see any good reason to willingly stack the deck against yourself.


----------



## Iestyn5150

RamblinWreck said:


> Why not challenge them? It sounds fun to me. Why not play their game by the rules, but keep it as much in your favor as possible? I don't see any good reason to willingly stack the deck against yourself.



Oh I’m always up for a challenge, I just fear being this side of the Atlantic might make it a bit of a stretch!


----------



## MB_01

I think the brokers have traditionally set closing dates 60 days from beginning ROFR to play nice with Disney haven’t they?  If Disney sees them as enemy combatants anyway I don’t see any downside for them if they move it up to 30-35 days.  Id assume from a sellers standpoint Disney taking a contract is probably a win.  If I knew Disney hated a reseller so much that they punished them by taking a majority of their contracts that’s who I’d list with!


----------



## RamblinWreck

MB_01 said:


> I think the brokers have traditionally set closing dates 60 days from beginning ROFR to play nice with Disney haven’t they?  If Disney sees them as enemy combatants anyway I don’t see any downside for them if they move it up to 30-35 days.  Id assume from a sellers standpoint Disney taking a contract is probably a win.  If I knew Disney hated a reseller so much that they punished them by taking a majority of their contracts that’s who I’d list with!


Who knows what downside there may be for the broker.

But should it really even be up to the broker? Isn't the broker's responsibility to the seller and to the buyer? Wouldn't both the seller and the buyer want the process to go as quickly as possible? Couldn't it be argued that the broker isn't doing right by them by putting terms on the contract that he knows may slow that process down unnecessarily?

I don't see how it could possibly be argued that the 60 day terms on the contract are in the best interests of either the buyer or the seller.


----------



## DisneyOutsider

RamblinWreck said:


> Right?
> 
> When my contract was first sent out, the email from Fidelity said in bold letters "*Please be assured that we will advise you as soon as we receive the Right of First Refusal decision.   Disney can take up to 30 days to deliver the notification, so please be patient during this process.*"
> 
> If it's really up to 45 days, why wouldn't they say that?
> 
> At any rate, I don't see how this is a "battle" at all, let alone one that I could lose. Disney's own terms state that you only have to give them 30 days heads up before your closing date, and those same terms also state that if Disney doesn't render a decision before your closing date arrives, then that is considered the same as waiving their right of first refusal.
> 
> With that in mind, why would I ever grant them more than the 30 days that they require of me?



Okay, Good Luck


----------



## RamblinWreck

DisneyOutsider said:


> Okay, Good Luck


I'm really just asking a question. This won't come up unless I enter into a new contract.

I'm just trying to see what the possible downside could be. From what I've seen on here, someone has had a broker flat out refuse to do it because they didn't want to "upset Disney." That seems crazy to me. The broker doesn't have a responsibility to Disney, but he does to the seller and the buyer. I'm curious what would happen if someone pushed back on that.


----------



## DisneyOutsider

RamblinWreck said:


> I'm really just asking a question. This won't come up unless I enter into a new contract.
> 
> I'm just trying to see what the possible downside could be. From what I've seen on here, someone has had a broker flat out refuse to do it because they didn't want to "upset Disney." That seems crazy to me. The broker doesn't have a responsibility to Disney, but he does to the seller and the buyer. I'm curious what would happen if someone pushed back on that.



Disney holds all of the cards. You don't have any bargaining power here, and neither does your broker. A broker wouldn't want to bite the hand that feeds them by playing hardball... and Disney is likely to just laugh off such a demand as it were.

The downside isn't much.. just your broker saying "No that's not happening." It is, however, the only outcome you're likely to see.


----------



## RamblinWreck

DisneyOutsider said:


> Disney holds all of the cards. You don't have any bargaining power here, and neither does your broker. A broker wouldn't want to bite the hand that feeds them by playing hardball... and Disney is likely to just laugh off such a demand as it were.
> 
> The downside isn't much.. just your broker saying "No that's not happening." It is, however, the only outcome you're likely to see.


I assume that Disney at least has to follow its own rules.

Yes, we all have to play within those rules. But those rules clearly state that we only have to send the contract to them for ROFR with at least 30 days until the closing date, and the rules also state that Disney can't hold your contract in ROFR beyond the stated closing date on the contract.

If they tried to "laugh this off," that would actually be super fun and easy to take them to small claims court over. They'd almost assuredly settle without even bothering to show up. But if they did show up, they'd lose.


----------



## DisneyOutsider

RamblinWreck said:


> I assume that Disney at least has to follow its own rules.
> 
> Yes, we all have to play within those rules. But those rules clearly state that we only have to send the contract to them for ROFR with at least 30 days until the closing date, and the rules also state that Disney can't hold your contract in ROFR beyond the stated closing date on the contract.
> 
> If they tried to "laugh this off," that would actually be super fun and easy to take them to small claims court over. They'd almost assuredly settle without even bothering to show up. But if they did show up, they'd lose.



Like I said... Good Luck


----------



## crvetter

RamblinWreck said:


> I assume that Disney at least has to follow its own rules.
> 
> Yes, we all have to play within those rules. But those rules clearly state that we only have to send the contract to them for ROFR with at least 30 days until the closing date, and the rules also state that Disney can't hold your contract in ROFR beyond the stated closing date on the contract.
> 
> If they tried to "laugh this off," that would actually be super fun and easy to take them to small claims court over. They'd almost assuredly settle without even bothering to show up. But if they did show up, they'd lose.


Correct, if they don't exercise the ROFR by your closing date, the seller is free to sell it under substantially similar concerns (within 4 months window). So them missing the dates just automatically grants the seller a waiver essentially.

So like you said if you offer to a broker with closing in 30 days, they are bound to present that offer to the seller since it fits the requirements. And Disney wouldn't have much to say about it. I wanted to do this with my broker when buying, they simply suggested I didn't but would have had no problem if I insisted on it, but they did tell me it would upset Disney.


----------



## RamblinWreck

crvetter said:


> If they don't exercise the ROFR by your closing date, the seller is free to sell it under substantially similar concerns (within 4 months window). So them missing the dates just automatically grants the seller a waiver essentially. No reason to go to small claims over.
> 
> So like you said if you offer to a broker with closing in 30 days, they are bound to present that offer to the seller since it fits the requirements. And Disney wouldn't have much to say about it. I wanted to do this with my broker when buying, they simply suggested I didn't but would have had no problem if I insisted on it.


Right. I guess I was picturing "laughing it off" as Disney trying to take a contract beyond that window, not simply failing to render a decision. Like you said, if they fail to render a decision by the time the closing date arrives, it just counts the same as waiving their right of first refusal.


----------



## hoppedupondisney

Hoppedupondisney---$95-$15850-150-OKW-Mar-0/18, 239/19, 150/20- sent 3/26, passed 4/5

So excited!!!!


----------



## RamblinWreck

hoppedupondisney said:


> Hoppedupondisney---$95-$15850-150-OKW-Mar-0/18, 239/19, 150/20- sent 3/26, passed 4/5
> 
> So excited!!!!


Awesome! Nice to see some good news around here!


----------



## disneygirl281

LynzyLady2019 said:


> They didn't give us that! I wish they had, it really annoyed me to pay so much to send a check when a regular stamp would likely have gotten it there within a day or two anyway.



For ***, I asked if it had to be overnighted and they said no, just had to arrive by a certain date for the deposit.  I sent a personal check via regular mail and it was fine.  For our closing docs they included a prepaid overnight envelope to send docs back.


----------



## RamblinWreck

Well, I'm gonna call it for today. It's my wife's birthday after all, so I suppose I ought to start paying attention to her.

Day 38 has now passed, still no decision.


----------



## Katie L

RamblinWreck said:


> Well, I'm gonna call it for today. It's my wife's birthday after all, so I suppose I ought to start paying attention to her.
> 
> Day 38 has now passed, still no decision.



When is your close date? I'd say it's taken. But I guess you never know.


----------



## RamblinWreck

Katie L said:


> When is your close date? I'd say it's taken. But I guess you never know.


April 26th

Yeah, I'm sure it's going to be taken. But now I'm just getting annoyed about the waiting.

I foolishly convinced myself that I'd definitely hear by the end of this week.


----------



## HappilyEverAfter2007

Contract documents finally received from First American Title, 4 weeks after passing ROFR. My gracious, that was almost as bad as waiting on Disney’s decision. 

Question, should we wire the funds or send a cashiers check for balance owed. First American provided Fed Ex label for contract and check return if not wiring.


----------



## Rush

HappilyEverAfter2007 said:


> Contract documents finally received from First American Title, 4 weeks after passing ROFR. My gracious, that was almost as bad as waiting on Disney’s decision.
> 
> Question, should we wire the funds or send a cashiers check for balance owed. First American provided Fed Ex label for contract and check return if not wiring.


We sent a cashier’s check via FedEx to Mason Title.  Our bank waived the fee, Mason Title provided the shipping label. Quick, easy, and free checked all the boxes for me, I would do the same again.


----------



## MurphyL

MurphyL---$141-$29702-200-PVB-Dec-0/17, 390/18, 200/19, 200/20- sent 4/3, passed 4/5


----------



## MurphyL

It probably helped that my ROFR for resale was submitted while I was purchasing a direct contract.


----------



## Rush

MurphyL said:


> It probably helped that my ROFR for resale was submitted while I was purchasing a direct contract.


We did the same thing and wondered if that had any affect on it passing. Other similar contracts passed so I assumed it didn’t, but you never know.


----------



## LynzyLady2019

MurphyL said:


> It probably helped that my ROFR for resale was submitted while I was purchasing a direct contract.


What were the mechanics of purchasing both at once? And was Disney aware of it?


----------



## HappilyEverAfter2007

Rush said:


> We sent a cashier’s check via FedEx to Mason Title.  Our bank waived the fee, Mason Title provided the shipping label. Quick, easy, and free checked all the boxes for me, I would do the same again.



Thank you!


----------



## Katie L

MurphyL said:


> MurphyL---$141-$29702-200-PVB-Dec-0/17, 390/18, 200/19, 200/20- sent 4/3, passed 4/5



LOLOLOLOL!!!!!! That's insane. You definitely win an ROFR prize.


----------



## kboo

bebec22 said:


> This is me 100%.  I stalk this board.  I've been stalking it for almost 2 years before I had my own contract in ROFR.



I still stalk the board and my last closing was almost a year ago! (And I have nothing pending right now)



LynzyLady2019 said:


> We used DVC Resale Market and had to send a check overnight,



I seem to remember putting my deposit on a CC and didn't have a fee? Or maybe $10-$25 ...


----------



## disneygirl281

MurphyL said:


> MurphyL---$141-$29702-200-PVB-Dec-0/17, 390/18, 200/19, 200/20- sent 4/3, passed 4/5



2 days! Wow. Congrats!!! 

Here’s my contract that we have in rofr  now.

Disneygirl281---$157-$16915-100-VGF-Jun-0/18, 105/19, 100/20- sent 4/1


----------



## jendujka

jendujka---$95-$31614-300-AKV-Dec-393/18, 300/19, 300/20- sent 2/25 

Taken 4/4


----------



## Iestyn5150

jendujka said:


> jendujka---$95-$31614-300-AKV-Dec-393/18, 300/19, 300/20- sent 2/25
> 
> Taken 4/4



Gutted! Mine was taken yesterday in AKL too, at $101 per point.


----------



## Shannon G.

LynzyLady2019 said:


> They didn't give us that! I wish they had, it really annoyed me to pay so much to send a check when a regular stamp would likely have gotten it there within a day or two anyway.



The first time we used DVC Resale, we overnighted the check. The second time, we also used DVC Resale and just mailed it regularly. It didn’t arrive for 3 days, but the title company was fine. I think they state it must be overnighted to ensure the check is sent quickly.


----------



## MurphyL

LynzyLady2019 said:


> What were the mechanics of purchasing both at once? And was Disney aware of it?


They were completely separate transactions. Resale contract with DVC Sales for PVB.  DRR contract direct.  The resale contract was in for ROFR and then the direct contract was purchased yesterday. They may have been in to add the points for DRR and seen the ROFR and approved it while they were working on my contract.  On a resale contract you put your membership number and name so I am sure Disney knows everything about you when they review a resale contract for ROFR. Or I just got lucky.  I was not worried about them taking PVB resale as I have seen any taken recently.  I am just surprised it went so quickly.


----------



## thebigman65

Received our closing docs today....about a week after getting passed....pretty good!  Now to cut a big fat cheque!......lol.


----------



## RamblinWreck

MurphyL said:


> MurphyL---$141-$29702-200-PVB-Dec-0/17, 390/18, 200/19, 200/20- sent 4/3, passed 4/5





MurphyL said:


> MurphyL---$141-$29702-200-PVB-Dec-0/17, 390/18, 200/19, 200/20- sent 4/3, passed 4/5


That’s awesome!


----------



## C Von Schweetz

C Von Schweetz said:


> Well here we go again
> 
> Just got our pass for 150 at BRV@WL yesterday and now:
> 
> C Von Schweetz---$157-$12759-75-VGF-Aug-0/17, 2/18, 75/19, 75/20- sent 3/27
> 
> Hoping for another quick turn around and Pass!
> 
> Wish us luck!



Omg! That was even faster then the first one,  I guess it was meant to be for us to buy at this time.

Just closed on our BRV@WL today and received the good news that we passed ROFR on our VGF! Sent 3/27 and passed 4/5!


----------



## RamblinWreck

C Von Schweetz said:


> Omg! That was even faster then the first one,  I guess it was meant to be for us to buy at this time.
> 
> Just closed on our BRV@WL today and received the good news that we passed ROFR on our VGF! Sent 3/27 and passed 4/5!


Congrats!

I am supremely jealous


----------



## princessbride6205

hoppedupondisney said:


> Hoppedupondisney---$95-$15850-150-OKW-Mar-0/18, 239/19, 150/20- sent 3/26, passed 4/5
> 
> So excited!!!!


Congrats!



MurphyL said:


> MurphyL---$141-$29702-200-PVB-Dec-0/17, 390/18, 200/19, 200/20- sent 4/3, passed 4/5


Congrats! Just checked in to our Poly room today - fabulous as always! Welcome, neighbor!



RamblinWreck said:


> Congrats!
> 
> I am supremely jealous


Same!! I’m happy for everyone passing, but also super frustrated that an OKW within a few dollars per point of mine passed in 10 days and mine is now Day 38. This system is even more ridiculous the past couple months than ever.


----------



## Katie L

princessbride6205 said:


> Same!! I’m happy for everyone passing, but also super frustrated that an OKW within a few dollars per point of mine passed in 10 days and mine is now Day 38. This system is even more ridiculous the past couple months than ever.



Right. $5/point makes all the difference to their margins I guess... ‍


----------



## JBrad77301

FRANKTSJR said:


> For those that have had their contracts taken, how long did it take to get your deposit back? If paid by credit card, what form of payment did you receive?


 .. Our first try we went through dvc sale, used cc with no fee, and mason title. It was bought back. Since I planned on trying again I called mason title and they informed me that they will hold the deposit for me until I found another contract that we wanted. Found the second through dvcstore, and told them we were already in escrow with mason title so use them. Worked great not having to take more time dealing with paperwork for another down payment.


----------



## JBrad77301

I forgot to mention, i had found a contract on dvc resale market that I liked and put a low bid on, but they had told me that they didn’t work with mason title... I thought there was a law...


----------



## carli_h

JBrad77301 said:


> I forgot to mention, i had found a contract on dvc resale market that I liked and put a low bid on, but they had told me that they didn’t work with mason title... I thought there was a law...



I was also told this. I think they said they only use Mason for either VB or HH (can’t recall which). I’m not sure if it’s the law only or because sellers should be able to chose when paying closing costs. I preferred Mason but we lost our contract to Disney and went with DVC resale market for this contract with Magic Vacation. They seem fine except you have a CC fee. For that reason we’ll probably have to stick with them if this one doesn’t get through.


----------



## DvcMomof2

JBrad77301 said:


> I forgot to mention, i had found a contract on dvc resale market that I liked and put a low bid on, but they had told me that they didn’t work with mason title... I thought there was a law...



FYI Jeffrey Sweet was great and they do work with them.


----------



## Cyberc1978

princessbride6205 said:


> Congrats!
> 
> 
> Congrats! Just checked in to our Poly room today - fabulous as always! Welcome, neighbor!
> 
> 
> Same!! I’m happy for everyone passing, but also super frustrated that an OKW within a few dollars per point of mine passed in 10 days and mine is now Day 38. This system is even more ridiculous the past couple months than ever.



I understand your frustration but price is only one factor that DVC uses when they decide on the ROFR. 

Use year, number of points, unit # are other factors too. 

With the new flexible UY rules I guess DVC will start to ROfR more larger low priced contracts too.


----------



## jonesmatNY

Jonesmatny---$160-$16750-100-BLT-Feb-0/18, 0/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 3/26

I’m the seller on this one.


----------



## Eastcoast02

jonesmatNY said:


> Jonesmatny---$160-$16750-100-BLT-Feb-0/18, 0/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 3/26
> 
> I’m the seller on this one.



I'm sure you have your reasons.  You are getting a great price for it though one way or another! $$$


----------



## Cyberc1978

jonesmatNY said:


> Jonesmatny---$160-$16750-100-BLT-Feb-0/18, 0/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 3/26
> 
> I’m the seller on this one.


Congrats that’s a great price.


----------



## princessbride6205

Cyberc1978 said:


> I understand your frustration but price is only one factor that DVC uses when they decide on the ROFR.
> 
> Use year, number of points, unit # are other factors too.
> 
> With the new flexible UY rules I guess DVC will start to ROfR more larger low priced contracts too.


Totally understand that, but here we are on Day 40, which seems ridiculous. This is our 5th resale contract over the last 10 years - this is by far the most frustrating.


----------



## amytaylor6

amytaylor6---$146-$31483-200-BCV-Dec-0/17, 200/18, 200/19, 200/20- sent 4/3

Third attempt. We offered a higher price than our first couple attempts due to 2018 points & researching the recent ROFR activity.  Although I realize logic is not necessarily driving the "drunken monkey", we felt this was a fair price with a decent chance of FINALLY passing ROFR.  Hopefully we will be able to call BCV "Home" soon!

We are working with Shawn Ray of Fidelity...she has been wonderful! Very responsive and helpful. We made our official offer on 4/1 & it was to Disney to start ROFR by 4/3. We did go with First American and already received an email with escrow instructions and contact information on Friday...so far, communication has been prompt and great. Fingers crossed that things continue to go smoothly for this one.


----------



## texanlawyer

jonesmatNY said:


> Jonesmatny---$160-$16750-100-BLT-Feb-0/18, 0/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 3/26
> 
> I’m the seller on this one.



That's a great price.  I think I saw that contract on one of the sites, and it looked like you got your offer with hours of listing.  I guess that people love small contracts.


----------



## amytaylor6

RamblinWreck said:


> April 26th
> 
> Yeah, I'm sure it's going to be taken. But now I'm just getting annoyed about the waiting.
> 
> I foolishly convinced myself that I'd definitely hear by the end of this week.





princessbride6205 said:


> Totally understand that, but here we are on Day 40, which seems ridiculous. This is our 5th resale contract over the last 10 years - this is by far the most frustrating.



I'm sorry you two are still waiting. Hopefully you'll get news tomorrow....preferably good news!


----------



## Iestyn5150

amytaylor6 said:


> I'm sorry you two are still waiting. Hopefully you'll get news tomorrow....preferably good news!



It’s ridiculous isn’t it. You should never have to wait this long to hear back. This whole ROFR process needs streamlining.


----------



## amytaylor6

Iestyn5150 said:


> It’s ridiculous isn’t it. You should never have to wait this long to hear back. This whole ROFR process needs streamlining.


I agree!


----------



## pangyal

Whew! Updated and made a new thread. Please post on https://www.disboards.com/threads/r...ost-for-instructions-formatting-tool.3743908/  going forward.

Thank you


----------

